# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  ODBROJAVANJE 2011/3

## bugaboo

Cure evo revidirana lista, nece me biti iducih tjedan dana na netu pa se nadam velikim betama u međuvremenu.

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
tajna30, 1. IVF, VV (nakon 1xAIH VV)
Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
olivera, KBC Ri (nakon ???)
nana1976, IVF, VV (nakon ???)
maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
Kandela, IVF, VV (nakon ???)
nina32, 1. IVF, KBC Ri
Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon ???)
andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
matahari, prirodno (nakon 5xAIH Vinogradska)
Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
faith79, IVF, PFC (nakon ???)
Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
andiko, prirodno i neplanirano

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Charlie 06.07.
Miga24 08.07. (Petrova)
Sanja1 11.07. (Petrova)
honeybee 11.07. (Petrova)
Desideria 14.07. (Petrova)
m arta 11.07. (Pronatal)
miba 11.07. (IVF Centar)
artisan 11.07. (IVF Centar)
mistic 13.07. 
ježić 18.07. (Petrova)
laky 18.07.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*


*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Hope31

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
LilyOfTheValey, anakob, anddu, spodoba, butterfly101

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Toyota, b.a.b.y.

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
7. mjesec: medena8, đurđa76, eva133, sezen, Maybe baby, sany7, Tiki_a, Tinkica
8.mjesec: Sissy75, anđeo sa neba, olea77, venddy, kiki30, orline, hop, rose, Ona koja nije pisala, ivica_k, mravic, medeni
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, darmar, Sela, luna1, linalena, špelkica, Nety, jo1974, mala bu, lberc, ivka, thinkpink, martina3108
10. mjesec: ivka13, tantolina

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, crvenkapica77, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, inaa, Inna28, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kia, kordica, kiša, lasta, Lua, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nina977, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, sildad, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, Tina2701, Tikki, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, zlatta, dorina199, kerolajn5, sara38, njofra75, sweety, darkica, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, mimi81, Bab, inada, ptica1, Bubzi, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, Strašna, innu, Gosparka, MASLINA1973, mishica_zg, kika222, ana.b, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, morskavila, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Becky, Tigrical

*Čestitke svim novim trudnicama i puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*

----------


## Kadauna

*impresivna nam je lista trudnica, čestitam svima od srca*............... ali upravo gledajući istu stvarno ne vjerujem više niti jednoj klinici da se drže zakona..........

da se drže naši bi sad liječnici držali predavanja na kongresu MPO liječnika, embriologa i ostalih vezanih struka koji se trenutno održava u Stockholmu, kako unatoč zakonskim ograničenjima Hrvatska niže uspjehe ravnima onim u USA.

----------


## ksena28

pa sigurno je da se drže zakona kad je "papirologija" u pitanju, pravno savjetovanje, psihološko savjetovanje (pa čak i riječki klinički psiho testovi, hvala Karin, you are the best).... tog se definitivno drže!!!

no, da se drže zakona oko oplodnje 3 jajne stanice, kraj toliko magičnih i nevjerojatnih blastica po hrvatskim klinikama od svega 4-5 jajnih stanica, e to je priča koju će teško prodati... na žalost, samo nama, javnost nije briga niti to razumije, a svjetska liječnička elita se ionako s hrvatskom sprda!

----------


## BHany

izvolte novu temu

sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

A ja malo gledam listu trudnica i nekako mi se čini da sam u krivoj klinici  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TrudyC

Ježić - i ja to mislim  :Mad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vratila se *Ksena* s moreka  :Smile:  
Vibram čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i još dulju listu u srpnju  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

pusa za Šumskicu i moje istarske frendice  :Kiss:  

i posebna pusa za *Vulkan*!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Charlie

Samo da i ovdje javim, nisam više čekalica bete, nalaz je negativan. 
Sretno svim ostalim srpanjskim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

charlie....žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*Charlie*  :Love:  zao mi je.Isplaci se i odmori. Jednom mora uspjeti!!!

----------


## laky

bugaboo ja sam na VV zbog liste

----------


## Snekica

Woooow! Opet imamo listu!!! I to impresivnu!

----------


## Abys

kako da dospijem na listu? :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Charlie*  :Love:  draga jako mi je žao!
*Abys* napišeš nam tu u kojoj si fazi (da li čekaš postupak i u kojem mjesecu, u kojoj klinici), čekaš li betu ili punkciju ili bilo koju drugui akciju. Sastavljačica liste prije nego počne sastavljati čita naše postove tu na odbrojavanju i na pdf-ovima klinika, pa sastavi listu. Malo je drukčiji sistem od one druge (otkačene) liste odbrojavanja...

----------


## Abys

aha, ok :Smile:  sad sam trenutno u nesupjelom "klomifeni + ciljani odnosi" postupku, a za dalje imam planove ali nista jos nije sigurno.

----------


## ina33

*Charlie*, žao mi je  :Heart: !

----------


## ježić

Charlie, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

charlie,žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

*Charlie*, tako mi je zao...  :Sad: 





> *impresivna nam je lista trudnica, čestitam svima od srca*............... ali upravo gledajući istu stvarno ne vjerujem više niti jednoj klinici da se drže zakona..........
> 
> da se drže naši bi sad liječnici držali predavanja na kongresu MPO liječnika, embriologa i ostalih vezanih struka koji se trenutno održava u Stockholmu, kako unatoč zakonskim ograničenjima Hrvatska niže uspjehe ravnima onim u USA.


Tako je! Da nasi lijecnici zaista mogu postici tako dobre rezultate s takvim ogranicenjima onda bi sigurno mnogi od njih napisali znanstvene clanke i prezentirali svoja dostignuca izvan granica lijepe nase, sto bi itekako moral imati odjeka na podrucju humane reprodukcije! 

Ovako, bas me zanima o cemu uopce mogu pricati sa svojim inozemnim kolegama...

----------


## tigrical

*Charlie*

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, evo mene, rasplakale ste me svojim postovima!!! Hvala vam na podršci koja mi je itekako sada potrebna! Eto kao što znate, ostala sam bez lijevog jajovoda, ali imala atipičnu vanmaterničnu T. Naime, ovilacija mi je bila na desnom jajniku ( potvrđeno UZV-om jer je na njemu bilo ŽT, a i taj ciklus u kome sam zatrudnila  sam bila 12 dc na UZV kad se na d.jajniku vidio vodeći folikul). Dakle, koliko ja kužim, oplodnja je bila u desnom jajovodu, embrij uredno izašao iz desnog jajovoda, ušao u maternicu, i izašao opet iz maternice te se smjestio u lijevi jajovod. Sad me kopka da u mojoj maternici ima nešto što "ne štima" embriju pa je "pobjegao" u jajovod. Nije li malo čudno da ako je već jednom bio u maternici izađe iz nje ako je sve ok s matenicom??? Ja sam vam inače u čet. otpuštena doma, ali već od operacije nisam mogla mokriti. Međutim, to sam pripisivala dehidraciji i bolovimaod operacije. Ali kad sam došla doma, nalila se čaja koji nisam izmokravala, skoro sam puknula, u pet. navečer završila na hitnoj, izvukli mi 900 ml mokraće kateterom, te me u sub. ujutro opet hospitalizirali. Do jutros sam bila na kateteru i normabelima ( valjda mi se mišići zgrčili, a i psiha je svoje odigrala pa nisam mogla mokriti). Jutros napokon uklonjen kateter, i ja napokon mogu sama mokriti ( koje olakšanje), i evo me danas doma. Rane od operacije zarastaju ( danas i šavovi povađeni), ali one duševne može izlječiti samo beba od koje ću vjerojatno uskoro odustati, čini mi se da mi je snaga pri kraju, da mi je ovo bila zadnja opomena da trebam odustati, da Bog za mene očito ima druge planove, ovo me totalno dotuklo...
Sorry na dugom postu. 
Iskrene čestitke svim trudnicama ( nisam vas pohvatala), jedino sam vidjela da je *alma_itd* trudnica, i njena me je trudnoća posebno razveselila  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

O Mury draga, pa zar i to??? Neznam šta bi pametnog rekla  :Sad:  Drži se!

----------


## ivica_k

charlie, zaista mi je žao!
mury,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoj skori psihofizički opravak

----------


## tlukaci5

:Sad: mury ponekad stvarno nema pravde na ovom svijetu, žao mi je,
iskreno ti želim što brži oporavak :Love:

----------


## Abys

*mury* drzi se :Love:

----------


## sissy75

Bugaboo ja sam na redu u 9mj.ako ne bude iznenađenja a lista trudnica je  :Very Happy:  impresivna  :Klap: 
U vezi zakona o mpo u Hrvatskoj dali se to meni samo čini ili je sve nekako mirno po tom pitanju,
nitko ne kuka nitko se ne žali?? Ima li nade da dođe do promjena?? 
U zadnje vrijeme sam u opasnoj bedari od svega a još nisam ništa ni prošla čini mi se...jugo je :Cekam: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~za svih kome treba :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

mury,draga,joj šta reći,jako mi je žao,želim ti brz oporavak  :Love: 
nadam se da će jednog dana bit nagrađena sva tvoja muka i da će jedna bebica izlječit svu tvoju bol,od srca ti to želim

----------


## Mia Lilly

> charlie, zaista mi je žao!
> mury,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoj skori psihofizički opravak


*X*

----------


## ježić

*Mury*, draga, jako mi je žao što si sve to prošla. Nemoj to gledati kao opomenu za odustajanje; ne znaš kakvi su planovi tebi namijenjeni.
Prije sve ga ti želim da nađeš mir i da se čim prije oporaviš, i tijelom i duhom. A onda će biti lakše bilo kakve odluke donositi.  :Love:

----------


## kitty

> *Mury*, draga, jako mi je žao što si sve to prošla. Nemoj to gledati kao opomenu za odustajanje; ne znaš kakvi su planovi tebi namijenjeni.
> Prije sve ga ti želim da nađeš mir i da se čim prije oporaviš, i tijelom i duhom. A onda će biti lakše bilo kakve odluke donositi.


X

----------


## alma_itd

Draga *Mury* plakala sam od srece kad sam cula da si ostala trudna prirodnim putem a onda opet plakala od tuge sto ti se nesto tako strasno moralo desiti :Crying or Very sad: Zivot je stvarno nepravedan. Trebace vremena da rane zacijele kako fizicke tako i psihicke koje su cini mi se jos i gore. Ti najbolje znas koliko imas snage da podneses teret koji ti je Bog dao,a mi smo tu da ti pomognemo makar razgovorom ako vec nemozemo drugacije. To sa kateterom mi je itekako poznato.Ja sam ga imala nakon operacije polipa i sad se najezim kad se sjetim.Sreca pa nisi jos i neku urinarnu infekciju dobila,jer to zna cesto zbog katetera nastati. Pokusaj ne misliti sad puno unaprijed,pusti neka vrijeme lijeci rane,a vjerujem da ces ti opet u postupak kad budes spremna.Sjeti se samo nase forumasice *Seke 35* bez oba jajovoda,toliko puta bila u postupku i evo ceka sincica. A sto se mene tice,ja jos uvijek u bunilu,vadim betu bez potrebe,ali eto da se uvjerim da se dupla :Laughing: ,juce je bila preko 8000,mislim da ce mi zabraniti da vise vadim krv,jer vec prelazim u patologiju :Embarassed:  Slijedece nedjelje je prvi UZ,valjda cu se onda malo smiriti ako vidim  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam još jednom drage moje...možda ipak skupim snage ako mi prije ne otkuca biološki sat! Toliko sam se grozno i bespomoćno osjećala sa onim kateterom i ranama od operacije da se mislim da nemam više snage niti za jednu punkciju, a kamo li dvije, tri...i tko zna koliko da bih mooooooooožda došla do cilja :Sad: 
*alma_itd,* ma bete su ti mrak, jedva čekam tvoj UZV, i evo ti malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Mury*, tvoj biološki sat će još kucati, samo ti sad odmori od svega, fizičke rane će zacijeliti, psihičke će malo kasnije, ali ne daj se! Ipak smo mi prave ratnice!  :Love:  Meni je pred zadnju punkciju došlo da povraćam od muke i od onog "ma šta opet moram???" Kasnije mi je bilo drago, naravno, iako nismo došli do cilja. 
*Alma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za UZV!!!  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

> Cure moje, evo mene, rasplakale ste me svojim postovima!!! Hvala vam na podršci koja mi je itekako sada potrebna! Eto kao što znate, ostala sam bez lijevog jajovoda, ali imala atipičnu vanmaterničnu T. Naime, ovilacija mi je bila na desnom jajniku ( potvrđeno UZV-om jer je na njemu bilo ŽT, a i taj ciklus u kome sam zatrudnila  sam bila 12 dc na UZV kad se na d.jajniku vidio vodeći folikul). Dakle, koliko ja kužim, oplodnja je bila u desnom jajovodu, embrij uredno izašao iz desnog jajovoda, ušao u maternicu, i izašao opet iz maternice te se smjestio u lijevi jajovod. Sad me kopka da u mojoj maternici ima nešto što "ne štima" embriju pa je "pobjegao" u jajovod. Nije li malo čudno da ako je već jednom bio u maternici izađe iz nje ako je sve ok s matenicom??? Ja sam vam inače u čet. otpuštena doma, ali već od operacije nisam mogla mokriti. Međutim, to sam pripisivala dehidraciji i bolovimaod operacije. Ali kad sam došla doma, nalila se čaja koji nisam izmokravala, skoro sam puknula, u pet. navečer završila na hitnoj, izvukli mi 900 ml mokraće kateterom, te me u sub. ujutro opet hospitalizirali. Do jutros sam bila na kateteru i normabelima ( valjda mi se mišići zgrčili, a i psiha je svoje odigrala pa nisam mogla mokriti). Jutros napokon uklonjen kateter, i ja napokon mogu sama mokriti ( koje olakšanje), i evo me danas doma. Rane od operacije zarastaju ( danas i šavovi povađeni), ali one duševne može izlječiti samo beba od koje ću vjerojatno uskoro odustati, čini mi se da mi je snaga pri kraju, da mi je ovo bila zadnja opomena da trebam odustati, da Bog za mene očito ima druge planove, ovo me totalno dotuklo...
> Sorry na dugom postu. 
> Iskrene čestitke svim trudnicama ( nisam vas pohvatala), jedino sam vidjela da je *alma_itd* trudnica, i njena me je trudnoća posebno razveselila



mury, nemoj tako razmisljati . ja sam imala dvije vanmatericne trudnoce . dr. mi u sloveniji savjetovao da odmah odstanim jajovode ,pa da idem na potpomognutu i dok to nisam napravila i nisam bila trudna ...  to kod tebe moueze biti da je hidrosalpings kao i kod mene sto je bio ... nemoj samo molom te da odustajes ...

----------


## Pinky

> da se drže naši bi sad liječnici držali predavanja na kongresu MPO liječnika, embriologa i ostalih vezanih struka koji se trenutno održava u Stockholmu, kako unatoč zakonskim ograničenjima Hrvatska niže uspjehe ravnima onim u USA.


dr. zaslužan za moje cure je u stockholmu  :Smile:  doduše  ne drži već sluša predavanja, ali bar je tamo. vjerojatno jedini iz hr

mury draga, drži nam se. oporavi se pa onda bistre glave u pravcu u kojem misliš da treba  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

alma ,bas si dobro napisal i ne treba odustajati...
muri ,najbolje bi bilo da odmah napravis  Hsg i da vidis prohodnost jajovoda ,ima li kakva ,priraslica ,tekucine ,jel to sve unistava plod...
meni je dr. rekao da jajovodi nemaju funkciju kod vantjelesne ,ali da ipak tekucinau jajpovodima(hidrosalpings) moze da unisti plod ,jel jedina mogucnos je da se slijeva u trbusnu supljinu i tako je bilo kod mene ... JA sam napravila hsg i kad je dr rekao da su oba zacepljena i da imam kronicni hidrosalpings  tad i odlucila za operaciju. operaciju sam napravila laparaskopski isti mjesec i vec nakon tri mjeseca isla ponovo u postupak . sad sam u 23 tjednu i nosim naseg sina! sutra mi je redovna mjesecna kontrola ultrazvuka i jedva cekam!
 da, i ja sam kao i ti mury razmisljala o svom bioloskim satu ,pa sam bas zurila ,naravno sve ispricala svom dr. da bih sto prij esve napravila...
evo mury nek ti moje iskustvo bude motivacija za dalje ,pa da isto osjecas sta ja sad! pusica

----------


## seka35

nisam se dugo javljala ,ali vas pratim i svima zelim sve naj ,naj

----------


## Reni76

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama i želje za uspješnih najlješih 9 mjeseci
Tužnicama šaljem veliki virtualni "hag" i da im se ispune najveće želje,
a posebni pozdrav starim kokama  :Kiss:

----------


## vulkan

*Ksena* draga hvala na pusi,drago mi je da smo se vidjele nakon dugog vremena i to u predivnom stanju,ha,ha...baš si mi nekako dala vjetar u leđa!!!drži mi se i čekamo predivne vijesti!!!!sad čemo vam se ja i *Snekica*  pridružiti pa da napokon zauzmemo cijelu terasu sa svim tim kolicima i bebicama,ha,ha!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaae

Charlie, zao mi je.  :Sad: 

Mury, zelim ti brz oporavak. (I imam kratko pitanjce - koliko nizak je tvoj nizak AMH?)

----------


## marisela

Mury draga tako mi je žao što si svu tu bol morala da prođeš, ali molim te glavu gore znam da je lako reći glavu gore ali nema nam druge ipak smo mi i suviše jake, jer kad samo jednom sjedneš za računar i pročitaš naše     postove i trnovite pute koje smo prešle zaista kažem sama sebi,  da ovo sve preživjeti može samo jedna žena, a to je ona, 
 koja želi da bude majka. 

Zato draga moja lijepo se odmori i ne misli o prepuštanju, jer mi se lako ne predajemo nego se borimo do kraja onako sve
zajedno u timu i naravno jednog dana doći će i naš red kada će nas svrstati u onu preljepu listu trudnica... što od sveg srca želim da svaka od nas dočeka i to u skorije vrijeme. :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Kaae*, AMH mi je bio u 12/10 13,8 pmol/L...cure moje zbog vas ću morati ići dalje, dajete mi snagu i vjetar u leđa, i zato vam opet veliko hvala !!! Iako svi oko mene koji ne kuže ovu želju za majčinstvom kažu da sam luda, da iscrpljujem tijelo nečim bespotrebnim, da ima života i bez djeteta, da si sama navlačim neprilike, danas sutra kojekave bolesti vezane za stimulacije, da us djeca ionako više briga nego radost...i tako vam ja to slušam po cijele dane i milsim se možda su i u pravu...  :Sad:

----------


## Kaae

Uf, ako je to nizak AMH, onda je moj stvarno nepostojec...

----------


## Boxica

> *...*da us djeca ionako više briga nego radost...


jasno mi je da te pokušavaju utješiti na sve moguće načine, ali ovakve izjave su mi totalno blesave...

pratila sam tvoju priču...samo ću ti reći da se držiš i ne odustaješ...jedno malo slatko čeka negdje svoju mamu!  :Kiss:

----------


## Cannisa

Mury draga , normalno je da se osječaš sada tako. Želim ti da se što prije oporaviš fizički i psihički, pa polako u nove pobjede....

----------


## Charlie

*Mury* šaljem zagrljaj. Daj si malo vremena, pa će se stvari slegnuti i bolje ćeš vidjeti što želite dalje. Godine su na tvojoj strani, a ni tvoj AMH nije loš - moj je jedva postojeći 1 pmol/L pa sam ipak ostvarila trudnoću (prije 2 godine kad se to desilo nije mogao biti znatno viši). Samo hrabro i ne slušaj previše druge jer nitko ne može znati stvari iz vaše perspektive, koliko god dobronamjerni bili.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mury draga...drži se i nema predaje...znaš da ne možeš sve ovo nositi na svojim leđima Onaj gore sigurno ti to ne bih niti dao...barem ja to tako gledam.

Curke sutra je naš drugi UZV...nadamo se da srce junački kuca...

Svima puno virtualnih pusica šaljemo nas dvoje/dvije  :Smile:

----------


## miba

Mury draga želim ti da se što prije oporaviš i da sve te boli ostaviš iza sebe, mlada si još i daj si vremena , nemoj forsirati odluke , jednostavno se posveti malo sebi i TM -pusti da ti vrijeme pokaže pravi put i vjerujem da ćeš dočekati svoju sreću-od sveg srca ti to želim!Pusa!
Charlie :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mury* draga jako mi je žao što si prošla svu tu bol, i tjelesnu i duševnu. Sada je najbolje da proživiš tu tugu, da se ispušeš na bilo koji način tebi odgovara i da si daš malo vremena. Nemoj misliti da ti Bog poručuje da nećeš imati djecu, njegovi su naumi tajnoviti i nitko ne može znati koje je značenje događaja.  Tvoja radost i djetešce čeka na tebe, nemoj odustati nikada. Šaljem ti ogroman zagrljaj  :Love:  i puno vibrica za skori oporavak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sissy75

Mury draga nema druge nego naprijed,ne kaže se uzalud.što te ne ubije ojača te, oprosti na surovosti ali tako je nekako u životu. Da se malo vratim u normalu uzela sam prijinu malu od 10god. (kumće moje) kod sebe na tjedan-dva da si malo skrenem misli sa svega i pomaže, rekla sam mm-u da je to vježba i cirkus nam je doma haha nemogu se dokopat kompjutera od nje i ispitala me sve o bebama i onda je iznijela zaključak da ču bit preblaga mama, srce mi je bilo veliko ko kuća i zato hitam naprijed pa da nekome budem preblaga mama jupiii

----------


## mistic

Ne javljam se baš često, ali pošto vidim da sam na listi za betu, red je da se javim. 
Nisam baš strpljiva osob pa sam jučer 13dpt vadila betu. Bila sam sigurna da će me rezultat obradovati, ali grdno sam se prevalia...samo pišljivih 0,1 UI/L..... :Crying or Very sad: 
Vi iskusne cure recite mi da je to negativno i da bi se već vidjelo da je nešto.....no dobro, nadam se na jesen u nove pobjede...

----------


## Mury

*misitic*, jako mi je žao, uh što mrzim ovakav početak ljeta  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Mury potpuno istu priču kao i ti sam prošla prije točno 3 godine, isto je bio početak 7.mjeseca, isto je bila prirodna trudnoća i isto sam ostala bez lijevog jajovoda, točno znam kako se sad osjećaš i znam da ti nije nimalo lako. Preboli, odtuguj, plači, a vrijeme će napraviti svoje. Jako jako mi je žao, izgleda da je za nas netko odabrao puno teži put ali ne zaboravi da će zbog toga uspjeh biti još puno puno slađi... A sigurna sam da ćemo uspjeti

----------


## alma_itd

*Mistic* :Love:  zao mi je

----------


## Lua

Mistic... žao mi je...  
Svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 


P.S. znam da ovdje nije mjesto,ali nas je najviše tu;jeste čitali ovo danas: http://www.24sata.hr/news/nova-nagra...ji-bebu-226766

----------


## matahari

x


> *Mistic* zao mi je

----------


## mistic

Hvala cure  :Shy kiss:

----------


## tajna30

ostali smo sami...
naš anđelčić,smisao našeg života,napustio nas u 9 tt
o Bože,kako ovo boli,treba negdje pronaći snage za dalje,samo,gdje?

----------


## andream

tajna draga, ovo je tako tužna vijest... žao mi je... drži se draga.

----------


## ina33

*Tanja30*, jako mi je žao.

*Mistic*, da, to je negativni test, nema se što razvijati i nema smisla ponavljati betu - stani s terapijom, par dana nakon zadnjeg utrića ćeš prokrvariti. Sve do ispod 5 je negativno, a vitalna trudnoća bi 14 dana nakon trasnfera trebala bit otprilike troznamenkasta beta - znači tipa oko 100 minimalno.

----------


## darmar

Tajna30, jako mi je žao  :Sad: , neka te čuva tvoj anđeo!
Mistić, jako mi je žao  :Sad: ! 
Cure, nadam se da ćete naći snage za borbu do vašega/našega cilja!
Šaljem mnoštvo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što got kome treba!

----------


## Mury

*Tajna30*, uh kako mi je žao, znam kako je teško obradovati se, živjeti u oblacima, i onda tako pasti  :Sad: ....šaljem ti veeeeeeeeeliki zagrljaj. Drži se!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*tajna*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Oj Boze :Crying or Very sad:  *Tajna* :Love:  Nemam rijeci :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tajna30*  :Sad:  Jako mi je žao!!!

----------


## Sela

*Tajna* sve se prezivi pa i to..I ja sam ostala rano bez bebice,termin poroda bi mi bio evo 13.07.,pa ne osjecam vise neku jaku bol.
Sva snaga je u tebi,vidjet ces da ces je naci jer bebica koja ti je sudjena tek treba doci malo kasnije.Isplaci se i polako ce sve doci na svoje.
Nas nagon za novim pocecima i odrzanjem ce prevladati.Pusa i ne predaj se! :Love:

----------


## ježić

tajna, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Abys

> *Tajna* sve se prezivi pa i to..I ja sam ostala rano bez bebice,termin poroda bi mi bio evo 13.07.,pa ne osjecam vise neku jaku bol.
> Sva snaga je u tebi,vidjet ces da ces je naci jer bebica koja ti je sudjena tek treba doci malo kasnije.Isplaci se i polako ce sve doci na svoje.
> Nas nagon za novim pocecima i odrzanjem ce prevladati.Pusa i ne predaj se!


Sela je lijepo ovo rekla, *Tajna* drzi se :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Tajna30*, žao mi je! Nemam riječi utjehe, ali, kako kaže moja draga *Sela* , polako će sve doći na svoje!  :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Tajna30 stvarno mi je žao!!

----------


## morskavila

*tajna* žao mi je... 
*mistic* :Love:  (to je bio postupak sa smrznutim stanicama ako sam dobro popratila?)

----------


## kiki30

tajna,jako mi je žao... :Love:

----------


## Jelena

Tajna30, jako mi je žao  :Love: 

Mistic  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

Ne znam koliko se prati pdf Građani, htjela sam vas obavijestiti da i u najkonzervativnijim sredinama zdrav razum pobjeđuje pa je u Njemačkoj danas većina u parlamentu dala podršku predimplantacijskoj dijagnostici u slučajevima obiteljskih genetskih bolesti. Otvorila sam novu temu na Građanima.

----------


## Beti3

> Hvala vam još jednom drage moje...možda ipak skupim snage ako mi prije ne otkuca biološki sat! Toliko sam se grozno i bespomoćno osjećala sa onim kateterom i ranama od operacije da se mislim da nemam više snage niti za jednu punkciju, a kamo li dvije, tri...i tko zna koliko da bih mooooooooožda došla do cilja


*Mury*, htjela sam ti poslati poruku, ali pun ti je inbox.

----------


## tajna30

hvala vam,drage moje,znam da će bol postepeno proći,sada je najteže.svatko misli da se to njemu ne može dogoditi,i ja sam tako mislila,uživala u onim danima,a sad mi se čini kao da je to bio san,i nakon njega,gorko buđenje.plače mi se,boli srce,kako je ovo teško.
uz to,u krevetima do mene u bolnici,bile dvije žene koje su željele ab.,i pričaju one kako ne žele to dijete,kud baš njima,a ja pokraj njih plačem.
meni Bog uzeo ono što sam najviše željela,valjda ima razloga,zatvorio nam je ta vrata,al se iskreno nadam da će nam nova otvoriti...ponovo...

----------


## tlukaci5

tajna 30, stvarno mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## tina2701

*Tajna*...baš mi je žao....  :Sad:

----------


## Kaae

Tajna, zao mi je.

----------


## Kadauna

> Ne znam koliko se prati pdf Građani, htjela sam vas obavijestiti da i u najkonzervativnijim sredinama zdrav razum pobjeđuje pa je u Njemačkoj danas većina u parlamentu dala podršku predimplantacijskoj dijagnostici u slučajevima obiteljskih genetskih bolesti. Otvorila sam novu temu na Građanima.


ovo su ohrabrujuće vijesti sa zapada. ŠTeta samo što smo mi miljama daleko od toga i što nam  je Gospić (čitaj konzervativni Milinović i svojta ala Golem i potkupljivi Šimunić) skrojio zakon koji je u Europi i svijetu jedinstven.

----------


## miga24

Tajna...žao mi je...

----------


## Kadauna

Tajna 30, žao mi je............ :Sad: 

Mury,  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

proći će tuga i bol a onda u nove pobjede, kao što reće Gabi25, uspjeh čeka....................

----------


## bugaboo

Tajna jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad: 

Mury drzi se :Love:

----------


## mistic

*Tajna* jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  ...znam da je teško, ali vrijeme sve liječi...

*morskavilo* smrzlići su bili tj. jedan i navodno kvalitetan, ali očito ne dovoljno  :Sad: 

*ina* prestala sam odmah sa utrićima tj. jučer i danas procurila...

----------


## Mury

> *Mury*, htjela sam ti poslati poruku, ali pun ti je inbox.


ispraznila  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> uz to,u krevetima do mene u bolnici,bile dvije žene koje su željele ab.,i pričaju one kako ne žele to dijete,kud baš njima,a ja pokraj njih plačem


Uh, takvo što me najviše pogađa, i tad me uhvati bijes da bih se najradije nalupala i tih žena, i bilo koga tko mi pod ruku dođe, to me dotuče do kraja, vrištala bih, razbijala....  :Sad:

----------


## Abys

> uz to,u krevetima do mene u bolnici,bile dvije žene koje su željele ab.,i pričaju one kako ne žele to dijete,kud baš njima,a ja pokraj njih plačem.
> .


grozno :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Tinkica

> Tajna30, jako mi je žao , neka te čuva tvoj anđeo!
> Mistić, jako mi je žao ! 
> Cure, nadam se da ćete naći snage za borbu do vašega/našega cilja!
> Šaljem mnoštvo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što got kome treba!


X

----------


## Marnie

tanja30 žao mi je  :Sad: .

----------


## Charlie

tajna30  :Love:  jako mi je žao.

----------


## laky

> ovo su ohrabrujuće vijesti sa zapada. ŠTeta samo što smo mi miljama daleko od toga i što nam je Gospić (čitaj konzervativni Milinović i svojta ala Golem i potkupljivi Šimunić) skrojio zakon koji je u Europi i svijetu jedinstven.


mozda sad Šimunić okrene ploču ukoliko je istina da nije dobio produzenje ugovora sa HZZO za svoju IVF kliniku

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Svim tuznicama veeeliki zagrljaj..Našem malom zlatu srce kuca kao u pravog junaka  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> mozda sad Šimunić okrene ploču ukoliko je istina da nije dobio produzenje ugovora sa HZZO za svoju IVF kliniku


Stvarno??? Wooow, mora da boli više od punkcije  :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

> Stvarno??? Wooow, mora da boli više od punkcije


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: ...

----------


## miga24

S obzirom da sam na popisu čekalica bete, nažalost prijavljujem 0...

----------


## andream

Ivamia, bravo za srčeko.miga, žao mi je.potpis ti je odličan  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*IvaMia*, super za srčeko  :Very Happy: 
*miga24*, jako mi je žao  :Sad: ...drži se draga, nadam se da će te more malo opustiti i dati ti snage!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Svim tuznicama veeeliki zagrljaj..Našem malom zlatu srce kuca kao u pravog junaka


bravo  draga  ,pusa

----------


## crvenkapica77

mury  
tajna  30  
mistic
veliki   :Love:  svima  , zao mi je cure   :Love:

----------


## tina2701

*Iva Mia*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za malo  :Heart:  junačko...

----------


## alma_itd

> Svim tuznicama veeeliki zagrljaj..Našem malom zlatu srce kuca kao u pravog junaka


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> Stvarno??? Wooow, mora da boli više od punkcije


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ima li tko vijesti o Vali, ne javlja se u zadnje vrijeme ( il ja ne mogu nac ) ???

----------


## Jelena

> mozda sad Šimunić okrene ploču ukoliko je istina da nije dobio produzenje ugovora sa HZZO za svoju IVF kliniku


Slabo pratim našu scenu u zadnje vrijeme, budući da namam nikakve šanse u našim klinikama s Milinović/Golemovim ograničenjem oplodnje na 3 js. Je l netko drugi dobio ili je HZZO samo smanjio broj odobrenih postupaka pa su prvo privatnike skinuli s proračuna?

Ne pomaže Golemu vješati vatikansku zastavu na prozor i Milinovićev preobražaj iz komunista u katolika, kad tako prljavo igraju da im nitko nije do gležnja.

----------


## Jelena

> Ima li tko vijesti o Vali, ne javlja se u zadnje vrijeme ( il ja ne mogu nac ) ???


Nisam ni ja dugo čula Vali. Ali je se rado sjetim.

----------


## alma_itd

Bilo smo na UZ i vidjeli jedno malo treperavo :Heart:  Kad smo izlazili iz bolnice svima smo vjerovatno izgledali kao obicni par koji izlazi iz bolnice drzeci se za ruke,ali ja sam imala osjecaj da u ruci umjesto MM drzim vrpcu a on kao balon leti negdje iznad moje glave :Laughing:  Veliki smo 4mm i idemo slijedece nedjelje opet na UZ jer dr. ide na odmor.

----------


## bugaboo

Iva Mia, Alma super za  :Heart:  neka mrvice lijepo rastu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zlatica

alma_itd čestitam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*ALMA....bravo za ...samo nastavite tako*

----------


## Mia Lilly

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*alma*, bravo za  :Heart:

----------


## Abys

cestitam Alma! :Smile:

----------


## miba

alma -prekrasno-sretno i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

-neznam gdje su nam današnje čekalice ß-morat ću ja započeti-

-15 dnt- ß =   303

----------


## ivica_k

miba, prekrasno, čestitam i želim ti urednu trudnoću!
curke, alma_itd i iva mia 2009, čestitke na titravim  :Heart:

----------


## darmar

alma_itd i iva mia 2009, čestitke na malim srculencima,~~~~~~~~~~neka trudnoća bude školska :Smile: 
miba, beta je super, čestitke, ~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro i ti vidiš malo kuckavo srculence :Very Happy: 
moram malo ~~~~~~~~~~za sve cure u kojoj got fazi postupka se nalazile!

----------


## kiki30

Alma,čestitke na srčeku  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
miba,čestitam na beti   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

*miba* čestitam i ovdje ne predivnoj vijesti!
*Alma_itd i Iva Mia*  :Heart:  znam taj osjećaj...čestitke i vama!

----------


## Šiškica

miba čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## ana-

evo da vam i tu javim da je naša draga 
*mayica* jučer postala *mamica* malog LEONARDA ČESTITAMO  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## honeybee

Evo da i ovdje prijavim betu: 14 dpt - 857  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

honeybee,super beta...čestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

miba, Honeybee čestitam vam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
alma_itd, bravo za treptavo malo  :Heart: 
kolektivne vibrice za SVE ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## innu

*Mayica* čestitke na rođenju malog Leonarda :Heart: 
*miba* bravo za betu!!!
evo malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i od mene!

----------


## Mury

> miba, Honeybee čestitam vam od srca!!! 
> alma_itd, bravo za treptavo malo 
> kolektivne vibrice za SVE ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xxx....da se malo ušlepam, i dodam još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*mayica*  čestitke na malom Leonardu, i želim mu dobrodošlicu na ovaj svijet!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*miba* i * honeybee*, čestitam na betama!
*mayica* čestitke na malom Leonardu!

----------


## alma_itd

> *miba* i * honeybee*, čestitam na betama!
> *mayica* čestitke na malom Leonardu!


Evo da se i ja uslepam sa cestitkama :Klap:  :Very Happy: .Za pozitivne bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje :Yes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Miba i noeybee čestitam i ja na betama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje
mayica čestitke na Leonardu :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Čestitke novim veeeeeelikim betama...a pogotovo novopecenim majkama  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Cure evo revidirane liste sa friskim trudnicama:

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
olivera, KBC Ri (nakon ???)
nana1976, IVF, VV (nakon ???)
maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
Kandela, IVF, VV (nakon ???)
nina32, 1. IVF, KBC Ri
Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon ???)
andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
matahari, prirodno (nakon 5xAIH Vinogradska)
Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
faith79, IVF, PFC (nakon ???)
Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
honeybee, IVF Petrova
miba, 4. ICSI IVF Centar (nakon 1xICSI VV, 2xICSI IVF CENTAR)


*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
artisan 11.07. (IVF Centar)
ježić 18.07. (Petrova)
laky 18.07. (VV)
Hope31 18.07. (VV)
dim 20.07. (VV)
inesz 22.07. (Vinogradska)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
anddu

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
anakob

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
spodoba, butterfly101, LilyOfTheValey, Tiki_a

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Toyota, b.a.b.y.

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
7. mjesec: medena8, đurđa76, eva133, sezen, Maybe baby, sany7, Tinkica
8.mjesec: anđeo sa neba, olea77, venddy, orline, hop, rose, Ona koja nije pisala, ivica_k, mravic, medeni, lasta
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, darmar, Sela, luna1, linalena, špelkica, Nety, jo1974, mala bu, lberc, ivka, thinkpink, martina3108, Sissy75, kia, hrki, kiki30,
10. mjesec: ivka13, tantolina
11.mjesec: Snekica

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, crvenkapica77, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, inaa, Inna28, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kordica, kiša, Lua, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nina977, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, sildad, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, Tina2701, Tikki, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, dorina199, kerolajn5, sara38, njofra75, sweety, darkica, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, mimi81, Bab, inada, ptica1, Bubzi, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, Strašna, innu, Gosparka, MASLINA1973, mishica_zg, kika222, ana.b, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, morskavila, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Becky, Tigrical, Charlie, Abys, vulkan, mistic, Gabi25, tajna30, Miga24, Sanja1, m arta, belma3, Desideria, zlatta

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, ja zadnja na on-go listi  :Sad:

----------


## anddu

Bugaboo kad sam već na listi stavi me pod čekalice bete 21. 07. (vinogradska) tnx

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ajme, ja zadnja na on-go listi


da te utjesim i  ja sam u 11mj na sek.ivf   :Smile: 
i nek me stave  , ne zelim biti  cekalica kojecega  

cestitke  trudnicama  !!!

----------


## seka35

cestitke za nove trudnice i ama za tvoje srce  koje kuca ... tako se veselim

----------


## Snekica

> da te utjesim i  ja sam u 11mj na sek.ivf  
> i nek me stave  , ne zelim biti  cekalica kojecega  
> 
> cestitke  trudnicama  !!!


Znači, opet smo skupa! E sad mora uroditi plodom!  :Zaljubljen: 
I nisam jedina, imam društvo, mada vibram da ne bude nijedna na listi za nijedan mjesec, iako teško! 
Zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

*Iva Mia 2009*, *alma_itd*, čestitke na srčekima!  :Heart:   :Heart: 

*miba* i *honeybee*, čestitke na betama!!!

*mistic*, *miga24*, žao mi je cure  :Love: 

Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što im treba!

----------


## darmar

honeybee čestitam na beti, odlična je, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uskoro kuckavo srculence :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

miba, honeybee ČESTITAM na lijepim betama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
bugaboo  :Klap:   :Kiss: 
ivica_k  :Heart:

----------


## Reni76

Čestitke novim trudnicama i brdo vibrica čekalicama bete.

----------


## morskavila

*Iva Mia* bravo za srčeko  :Smile: 

molim da me se stavi na on-go 9. mjesec

ajme! koliko nas je u rujnu u postupku - bit će to plodna jesen  :Wink:

----------


## lasta

Ja sam malo bila na odmoru od svega ali sam vas sve pratila. 
Svim mamicama i bebicama i srcekima :Klap: 

Mora biti plodna jesen ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~malo vibrica za jesen

----------


## aleksandraj

Nisam cesto na forumu pa svim njovim trudnicama od srca cestitke. Tuznice, idemo dalje, a Vala, Miba i Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
neka bude sve najbolje

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi! 
Već dvije godine neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj onemogućeno je optimalno liječenje, liječenje po svjetskim standardima. Iako smo se nadali da će do sada glas razuma prevladati - očito razuma, volje i hrabrosti nema dovoljno. 

Ovim putem vas sve pozivam da, kao mali znak borbe protiv nepravde, promijenite svoj avatar. To je tek mali korak, vrlo jednostavan, ali pokazuje da nam je stalo, da smo tu, svjesni, da se borimo.
Avatare možete preuzeti u sljedećim albumima:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110592598235041917098/103201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCxns7SsJewqwE&feat=direc  tlink
http://public.fotki.com/jezic/avatar/
Hvala vam puno!
Molim vas promijenite avatare i na ostalim forumima, društvenim mrežama, pozovite prijatelje da učine isto....
I mali korak je korak naprijed...

----------


## alma_itd

Ovaj zakon me se licno ne dotice jer ne zivim u Hr ali evo stavila sam jednu slicicu u svoj avatar(sto je za nekog ko je tuta za comp. stvarno :Naklon: )

----------


## Cana73

I mene ovaj zakon licno ne dotice, ali se solidarisem sa svima vama!

----------


## Snekica

Cure zakon ste! Hvala vam!

----------


## tikki

> *Iva Mia 2009*, *alma_itd*, čestitke na srčekima!  
> 
> *miba* i *honeybee*, čestitke na betama!!!
> 
> *mistic*, *miga24*, žao mi je cure  
> 
> Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što im treba!


Malo se švercam pa potpisujem dragu ježić  :Smile:

----------


## miba

meni nemojte čestitati - moja ß se nije poduplala...

----------


## Lua

Miba  :Love:

----------


## ZO

ja ću svima poslati hrpe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, neki me se sjećaju, čitam vas iz prikrajka i želim svima da se što prije maknu sa ovog pdf-a i da vas konačno počnu mučiti slatke brige

 :Bye:

----------


## crvenkapica77

miba    :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*Miba* :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  Jesi li bila na fragminu? Vidim da ti je ovo najveca beta do sada. Razumijem te kako se osjecas.Nemam rijeci,mogu samo plakati :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ježić

*miba*,  :Love:  pa što je bilo? Što su ti rekli? Jel moraš ponoviti betu, jesu te zvali na UZV?

----------


## Mury

*miba*  :Sad: , ali možda ipak ima šanse da se poveća, možda je bilo dvoje pa jedno odustalo...evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je ipak sve ok, jer ne mora beta biti 100% dupla, može probližno!

----------


## miba

-hvala cure-ali ne želim se zavaravati, znam što znači neduplirajuća ß...
-inače sutra ponavljam ß i od jučer koristim fragmin na dr-ov prijedlog , mada mislim da je za to već kasno
- a tako je lijepo izgledalo :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

*miba*, puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~šaljem da je jedna bebica sad među anđelima (kako god to ružno zvučalo!) i da podupire drugu bebicu da ostane uz mamicu!  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> -hvala cure-ali ne želim se zavaravati, znam što znači neduplirajuća ß...
> -inače sutra ponavljam ß i od jučer koristim fragmin na dr-ov prijedlog , mada mislim da je za to već kasno
> - a tako je lijepo izgledalo


Ni moja druga beta se nije pravilo poduplala. Sad sam u 14 tt.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Miba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

Miba, mojoj prijateljici se poduplala vrlo slično kao i tebi (cca 60%), mislim da su čak i slične vrijednosti bile u pitanju, prošlo mi je kroz glavu da je možda jedan odustao (vratili su joj 2 blastice). Suma sumarum - trudna je s blizancima, 16 tjedana, sve uredno.. ja vjerujem da ne trebaš skroz gubiti nadu. držim fige da sve završi na dobro ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Abys

Miba drzi se :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo  vibri  za  sl. betu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~miba   sretno  :Heart:

----------


## tina2701

*Miba*~~~~~~~~~~~ da se iduća beta podupla........

ima li vijesti o *Vala Mala* i* Pinky* ???

----------


## tikki

Miba držim fige da sve izađe na dobro, da se beta podupla... Puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ Drž se  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

miba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori sustret

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ZO  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

*miba*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu

----------


## rozalija

> *miba*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta bude lijepo iznaneđenje i da bude sve ok.

----------


## alma_itd

*Miba* `~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danasnju betu

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Miba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## kiki30

miba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju betu !

----------


## bugaboo

Miba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## sara38

*Miba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ :Heart: !

----------


## ina33

Miba, držim palčeve za najbolji mogući scenarij ~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Charlie

*miba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

*miba*, držim fige za dobro duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maja8

miba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje i  da bebica odluči ostati uz svoju mamu
Laky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da mala curca dobije pojačanje
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta kome trebaju

----------


## miba

hvala na vibricama cure ali nisu nažalost pomogle- ß se nije poduplala-vadim ponovo u ponedjeljak...

----------


## ZO

žao mi je miba, kolika je danas?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Miba*~~~~~~~~~~~ da se iduća beta podupla........
> 
> ima li vijesti o *Vala Mala* i* Pinky* ???


pinky je u  bolnici  i jos uvijek u jednom komadu  :Smile:    vala mala  ??

miba   :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Zao mi je *Miba* :Crying or Very sad:  a najgore je jos maltretiranje sa vadjenjem krvi i terapijom dok ne pocne padati. :Love:

----------


## ježić

*miba*, jako mi je žao.  :Love: 

Kod mene danas isto loše vijesti. Vadila betu ujutro i opet velika debela 0. Selim na Jadran na neko vrijeme.

Svima želim puno puno sreće!

----------


## ruža82

miba, ježić žao mi je cure!!
i moj AIH završio - prekinut zbog prestanka rada folikula.
čekamo 9mj :Sad:

----------


## Mury

*miba*, *ježić*, *ruža825*, jako, jako mi je žao  :Sad: ...ali skupite snage preko ljeta, i onda u jesen u dobitne postupke!!!

----------


## Joss

Dugo ne pišem ovdje ali s vremena na vrijeme škicnem da vidim kako ste...
svima vam puno vibrica šaljem za što skoriji uspjeh , posebno staroj ekipi... :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

hej cure, imam jedno pitanjce, da li neka zna možda gdje je nestala tema mpo forum...
bila je neka frka oko tog foruma neki dan i sad ga više ne nađem??

----------


## ksena28

mpo forum? kako misliš?

----------


## tonili

Cure jučer je bila 2.godišnjica zakona o MPO
Više  možete pročitati ovdje: 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=222&Show=2917
Još jednom vas pozivam da bar ovaj tjedan promijenite avatare - zaista nije teško - iz mog potpisa pohranite sliku na svoje računalo (desnim klikom - save as) i onda u postavkama svog računa idete na uredi avatar.

----------


## tonili

Na bivšem radiu cibona upravo sad emisija o Mpo - u 10.40 nastavak.

----------


## ZO

tonili nešto ne štima s linkom....

----------


## tonili

Kojim linkom draga? Ja upravo poklikala i sve radi...

----------


## Snekica

Joss potpis ti je super! Sretan rođendan!

----------


## ZO

ovaj link u tvom potpisu mi ne radi, da li od tud uzmem avatar ili sam nešto pobrkala, javlja mi ovo...

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage



What you can try

Diagnose Connection Problems

----------


## tonili

Zo fakat neznam u čemu je štos - evo ja ponovno pokušala i otvara mi. Ajde potraži moj raniji post - tamo sam stavila link i na ježičin album - možda njega uspiješ otvorit i uzet fotku za avatar.
Hvala ti na trudu  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

pokušat ću tako, hvala tebi draga  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

eto uspjela sam sa ježičinim albumom, onaj tvoj prvi link u tom postu mi opet ne otvara, ne kužim u čemu je štos, svašta

----------


## Snekica

Ako kopiraš poveznicu ne funkcionira, ali ako klikneš direkt na njen potpis, otvara.

----------


## bugaboo

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
*nea0902*, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
olivera, KBC Ri (nakon ???)
nana1976, IVF, VV (nakon ???)
maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
Kandela, IVF, VV (nakon ???)
nina32, 1. IVF, KBC Ri
Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon ???)
andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
matahari, prirodno (nakon 5xAIH Vinogradska)
Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
faith79, IVF, PFC (nakon ???)
Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
honeybee, IVF Petrova

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
laky 18.07. (VV)
Hope31 18.07. (VV)
dim 20.07. (VV)
anddu 21.07. (Vinogradska)
inesz 22.07. (Vinogradska)
đurđa76 25.07. (Prag)
zlatta 25.07.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
sezen

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
jo1974, nina977

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
spodoba, butterfly101, LilyOfTheValey, Tiki_a, eva133

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Toyota, b.a.b.y.

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
7. mjesec: anakob, medena8, Maybe baby, sany7, Tinkica
8.mjesec: anđeo sa neba, olea77, venddy, orline, hop, rose, Ona koja nije pisala, ivica_k, mravic, medeni, lasta
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, darmar, Sela, luna1, linalena, špelkica, Nety, mala bu, lberc, ivka, thinkpink, martina3108, Sissy75, kia, hrki, kiki30, morskavila,
10. mjesec: ivka13, tantolina
11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, inaa, Inna28, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kordica, kiša, Lua, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, sildad, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, Tina2701, Tikki, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, dorina199, kerolajn5, sara38, njofra75, sweety, darkica, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, mimi81, Bab, inada, ptica1, Bubzi, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, Strašna, innu, Gosparka, MASLINA1973, mishica_zg, kika222, ana.b, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Becky, Tigrical, Charlie, Abys, vulkan, mistic, Gabi25, tajna30, Miga24, Sanja1, m arta, belma3, Desideria, artisan, ježić, Missixty, miba


*Puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*

----------


## Mury

Cure, jel itko se čuje sa *ValaMalom*? Jel sve ok s njom i bebama?Nadam se da je ok :Smile: 
Evo svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a posebno čekalicama bete da popune ovu listu za 7 mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Nemam pojma šta je s njom, nadam se da su dobro! *Valamala*, javi se kad možeš!

----------


## kiara79

na čestitanjima otvorena tema da je naša pinky rodila svoje ljepotice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
sva sam protrnula kad sam vidla..


e pa ja ću i ovdje čestitati mami i tati,a princezama velika dobrodošlica!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## šniki

Rodile se Pinkićke male....jupiiiiiiiii, odo u čestitare

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky, cestitam ti od srca :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Pinky, čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiki30

Pinky,čestitam !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Pinky, konačno stigle prinezice, čestitam!!!

----------


## frka

Pinky, i ovdje čestitke!!!!

----------


## tina2701

Pinky...čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

Pinky, čestitam!!!

----------


## ruža82

Pinky čestitam os srca!!!!

----------


## tlukaci5

Pinky čestitke!! :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Pinky,čestitam! :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja pinky od srca čestitam tebi i TM a malim princezama ogromna dobrodošlica neka ih kroz život prati sve najljepše. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

draga Pinky čestitam tebi i tm od sveg  :Heart:  i dobrodošlica malim curicama  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Mury

*Pinky*, tebi i TM iskrene čestitike na malim toliko očekivanim smotuljcima  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Rodile se Pinkićke male....jupiiiiiiiii, odo u čestitare


*X*

----------


## spodoba

cestitke na curicama pinky!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tonili

:Klap: Pinkićice, :Very Happy:  pinkićice, :Very Happy:  pinkićice!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## Jesen82

Pinky da i ovdje čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

Pinkušo čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## enya22

I mi cestitamo od sveg srca, a princezicama dobrodoslica!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

Pinky čestitke a princezicama velika pusa dobrodošlice!!

----------


## cranky

*Pinky* čestitamo  :Very Happy:  i dobronam došle princezice  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Za *Pinky* i princeze!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

Pinky i njenom suprugu iskrene čestitke, a curicama velika dobrodošlica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

Za Pinky, tatu i male princeze :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Čestitke!

----------


## Tinkica

Pinky,čestitam!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Pinky*, čestitam i bravo za male Pinkyce  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*Pinky* cestitam jos jednom :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sali

*Pinky* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Pinky, čestitam, draga moja! Curkama želim dobrodošlicu na ovaj krasan svijet!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

pinky i ja se pridruzujem cestitkama

----------


## vita22

*Pinky* čestitke i tebi i tvojim pinčicama...ali *Denny* avatar ti je aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....

----------


## Beti3

> *Pinky* čestitke i tebi i tvojim pinčicama...ali *Denny* avatar ti je aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....


 :Yes: 
 :Heart:  :Heart:   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

*Pinky* i ovdje čestitke i dobrodošlica princezama!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

evo ga, napokon, jedna jutarnja mirišljava virtualna forumska kava  :Coffee:  pa se cure poslužite.............. i *DOBRO VAM JUTROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Ovaj se običaj skoro pa i zaboravio 

*Ima li novih vijesti od Pinky kao npr. težina, dužina, itd. Pinky, još jednom čestitke od  :Heart: 

Nadam se ljetnim  postupcima (iako ih je standardno vrlo malo) i naravno prirodnim trudnoćama kojih je dok su godišnji i odmori na moru standardno više  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## tonili

*Kadauna* hvala na kavici - mmmmmmmmm - žudim za njom već od 4ujutro  :Razz: 
Ja ću biti toliko slobodna pa ću napisati gabarite malih Pinkica, a ponosna mamica nek otkrije krasna imena svojih srećica!
Dakle, Pinkica I. 2900g/48cm 
          Pinkica II. 3300g/49cm
Prave male okrugličice!!!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Vau baš su velike male Pinkice , prave male buhtlice.. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  kao da nisu blizankice !!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Vau baš su velike male Pinkice , prave male buhtlice.. kao da nisu blizankice !!!


Stvarno! Prave curke!

----------


## tina2701

Što je s *Vala Mala-om*????

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Što je s *Vala Mala-om*????


To se i ja pitam ???

----------


## Snekica

Nema ni traga ni glasa! Javiii seeee!!!

----------


## Sonja29

*Pinky čestam!!!

*Svim trudnicama čestitke i želim im školsku trudnoću,ostalim suborkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba.
Ja sam okupirana bebama oko sebe (prijateljica,šogorica,kuma itd....) tak da se ne stignem redovito javljati!

----------


## tonili

*sonja29*  :Kiss:

----------


## sbonetic

*Pinky* čestitam ti draga tebi i TM, dobrodošla u klub mama duplića!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sbonetic baš ti je lijepi avatar, piši nam malo o porodu, kako se snalaziš ...

----------


## Lua

Pinky cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

x


> Pinky cestitam

----------


## tiki_a

Pinkić ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

pinky draga, čestitam od srca i (ne)strpljivo čekam tvoje prvo javljanje nakon poroda (i novi avatar, naravno)!
sbonetic, bebači su prekrasni!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*sbonetic* bebe su pre pre prekrasne!

----------


## nana0501

da se i ja prijavim stimulirani klomifenom u subotu navecer stoperica i sad cekam 6.8 da vadim betu

----------


## tlukaci5

sbonetic bebači su prekrasni :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

sbonetic koji prekrasan avatar.

----------


## eva133

Samo da se prijavim kao čekalica bete 10.08.
Svima želim puno sreće.

----------


## Sezen

> Samo da se prijavim kao čekalica bete 10.08.
> Svima želim puno sreće.


ja ću u četvrtak znati što se odigralo u labosu,danas su mi odmrznuli 4 js,muž je dao doprinos i sada čekanje-transfer ako ga bude u čet.

----------


## seka35

ssamo da pozelim srecu svima...

----------


## kiki30

eva,sezen puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!

----------


## darmar

čekalicama bete mnoštvo pzitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što ljepše ljetne bete :Smile:  SRETNO!

----------


## ines31

Pinky čestitke, curkama dobrodošlica!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Shonetic  čestitam, prekrasni su!!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sbonetic

Hvala svima, kada se najmanje nadaš čuda se dese tako i nama!!!
Zato cure ne odustajte doći ćete i vi do vaših srećica!!!!

----------


## Kikica1

Svim curama u postupcima i cekalicama zelim puno srece ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sa malim zakasnjenjem i ja javljam dobru vijest...naime primjetila sam da nas je dosta "veteranki" ostalo prirodno trudno  :Smile:  Pridruzujem se i ja tom "prirodnom" vlakicu - doznala sam da sam trudna u lipnju, doslovce se zalomilo nakon 2ivf-a.

----------


## crvenkapica77

kikice  pa cestitam  !!! 
sbonetic  prekrasan avatar
svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Kikice cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Kikica, i ovdje da poskočim za tvoju sreću!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Čestitam!

----------


## ivica_k

Kikice, čestitam! :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

kikice,čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nana0501

ja cekam betu 6.8

----------


## tlukaci5

kikice čestitke :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
*nea0902*, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
olivera, KBC Ri (nakon ???)
nana1976, IVF, VV (nakon ???)
maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
Kandela, IVF, VV (nakon ???)
Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon ???)
andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
matahari, prirodno (nakon 5xAIH Vinogradska)
Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
faith79, IVF, PFC (nakon ???)
Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
honeybee, IVF Petrova
đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
MASLINA1973 02.08. (Sv. Duh)
nina977 04.08. (Sv. Duh)
Klara31 04.08. (CITO)
nana0501 06.08. 
Bubzi 09.08.
nina70 09.08. (Sv. Duh)
LilyOfTheValey 09.08. (KBC Ri)
eva133 10.08. (VV)
kokos 10.08.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*


*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Tiki_a

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
spodoba, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Toyota, b.a.b.y.

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
7. mjesec: anakob, medena8, Maybe baby, sany7, Tinkica
8.mjesec: anđeo sa neba, olea77, venddy, orline, hop, rose, Ona koja nije pisala, ivica_k, mravic, medeni, lasta
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, darmar, Sela, luna1, linalena, špelkica, Nety, mala bu, lberc, ivka, thinkpink, martina3108, Sissy75, kia, hrki, kiki30, morskavila, Miga24,
10. mjesec: ivka13, tantolina
11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, inaa, Inna28, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kordica, kiša, Lua, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, sildad, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, Tina2701, Tikki, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, dorina199, kerolajn5, sara38, njofra75, sweety, darkica, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, mimi81, Bab, inada, ptica1, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, Strašna, innu, Gosparka, mishica_zg, kika222, ana.b, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Becky, Tigrical, Charlie, Abys, vulkan, mistic, Gabi25, tajna30, Sanja1, m arta, belma3, Desideria, artisan, ježić, Missixty, miba, Hope31, bohinj, jo1974, butterfly101, anddu, laky, inesz, sezen, dim, nina32, zlatta

----------


## tlukaci5

mislim da i ja spadam na listu "čekalica koje čega", ipak se često javim tu na forum, ali dobro :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ježić

bugaboo, možeš me prijaviti na ON GO za 9. mjesec.

kikica, čestitam!

----------


## bugaboo

Tlukaci5, vec si na listi, u 3. redu odozdola :Wink: 

S obzirom da je ljeto i godisnji su na snazi ima malo postupaka u tijeku i vecina cura se ne javlja, ako ima netko update za svoj status neka se javi na pp :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

pardonček, malo me vid napustio biti će :Grin:

----------


## Sezen

bugaboo ja sam čekalica bete,danas sam imala transfer jednog osmostaničnog embria...inače hvala na listi

nana0501,eva133 sretno! svima koji čekaju bilo što da to i dočekaju!!!

----------


## sweety

> *...lista...*


Samo da primjetim, Spodoba nije pikalica/šmrkalica, odavno je prošao postupak, na žalost negativno.
U kojoj je novoj fazi, bude sama rekla.

Možeš men stavit na On go - 9mj.  :Cool:

----------


## Tia

Drage moje/i
Hvala svima na čestitkama.

Svim novim trudnicama velike čestitke i želim im mirnu i školsku trudnoću i porod.

Vibre svima u postupcima.

I svima da napunite baterije kad nam se vrati ljeto  :Wink:

----------


## Sonja29

Kikice to je divna vijest,cestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

> sbonetic koji prekrasan avatar.


potpisujem!!!

----------


## KLARA31

Kikice čestitam!!! 
To je posebno utješno za nas koji imamo idiopatsku neplodnost,da se može zalomiti između postupaka  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Kikice čestitam!!! 
> To je posebno utješno za nas koji imamo idiopatsku neplodnost,da se može zalomiti između postupaka


To bi nama trebala biti normalna stvar. Samo što priroda hoće drugačije.

----------


## Snekica

Dobro jutro, drage moje! Kako ne mogu otvoriti oči nikako, skuhala sam svašta nešto, crnu tursku, moccu, ness, onu bez kofeina, čaj... ma svašta nešto, pa se poslužite! Keksiće nek vam netko drugi ponudi  :Razz:

----------


## Kikica1

Hvala svima na cestitkama! 
Obicno se ovakve price dogadjaju drugim ljudima. Kad je meni nas MPO-vac znao govoriti da ce nam se i prirodno dogoditi ja sam si uvijek u glavi vrtila "mos mislit". Za razliku od idiopata kod nas je poznata dijagnoza - OAT od srednje do teske al ocito se tu i tamo nadje dobra tura. Zato cure iskoristite ljeto i godisnje da napunite baterije (valjda negdje u RH trenutno sije sunce, ovdje u Primorju jedno dva tri tjedna ja gledam samo u oblake), mozak na pasu (lako je to rec ali zbilja pomaze) a ja vam drzim fige da sto prije postanete mame!

----------


## Snekica

Kadauna, nitko neće moju kavicu  :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## eva133

> Kadauna, nitko neće moju kavicu


Mi smo sve savjesne čekalice bete pa se suzdržavamo kave. :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

> Mi smo sve savjesne čekalice bete pa se suzdržavamo kave.


Ali nećete ni čaj??? Šmrc!  :Crying or Very sad:  Suzdržavate se i od teina?!  :Razz:  Za vas ću i virtualne kolačiće ispeći!  :Heart:

----------


## eva133

> Ali nećete ni čaj??? Šmrc!  Suzdržavate se i od teina?!  Za vas ću i virtualne kolačiće ispeći!


Mislim da bi kolačići bili najbolji izbor jer čekajući betu samo jedem, a kolačiće nikada ne odbijam.

----------


## tiki_a

> Kadauna, nitko neće moju kavicu


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...može čajek prije spavanja...

----------


## eva133

> ...može čajek prije spavanja...


Ma naravno, daj šta daš.
Smućkaj neki da me uspavaš do 10.08.

----------


## cranky

*Klara* isprazni inbox

----------


## Ginger

nije me dugo bilo pa moram malo  :Very Happy:  za male Pinkićke
*Pinky* čestitam od srca i uživaj!!!

*Kikica1*  :Very Happy: čestitam! predivno!
i ja još uvijek mislim da se te priče uvijek događaju drugima, al ne bih se bunila da mene iznenadi još jedna srećica

čestitke i svim drugim trudnicama 
zagrljaj tužnicama
i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima

neka ljeto bude plodno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

ajme *Snekice*, tek sad vidjeh poziv za kavu virtualnu.... eto me, pa makar u ponoć da ju popijem od tebe  :Laughing: 

svim curama za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima,još jedan postupak je iza nas i sad čekamo....betu vadim u petak pa ćemo vidjet.Jutros mi je krenuo neki svjetlo smeđi iscjedak,nadam se da nije menga.
Uglavnom......ne preostaje mi ništa drugo nego čeekanje.

Sretno svim čekalicama :Smile:

----------


## darmar

evi i od mene svim čekalicam koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~, mnogo sreće želim!
inna28 posebno za tebe, nadam se da smećkasti iscjedak neće poremetiti jednu lijepu betu, sretno :Smile:  (moram samo reći da bi me tvoja super beta posebno razveselila jer vidim da su nam kod muževa iste dijagnoze :Sad:  )

----------


## inna28

> evi i od mene svim čekalicam koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~, mnogo sreće želim!
> inna28 posebno za tebe, nadam se da smećkasti iscjedak neće poremetiti jednu lijepu betu, sretno (moram samo reći da bi me tvoja super beta posebno razveselila jer vidim da su nam kod muževa iste dijagnoze )


Joj,hvala ti,draga.Nadam se da će ti postupak u rujnu biti dobitni,držim fige :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

ej inaa i ja bi trebala u petak vadit betu i jutros se probudim smećkasto na gaćicama i do sada samo malo...mislim da ću betu vadit u četvrtak,u petak je praznik

----------


## KLARA31

> *Klara* isprazni inbox


jel ja? inbox mi prazan 
samo ne znam šta je ono Date Filter?!

----------


## nea0902

Zna li netko kako nam je Vala Mala?

----------


## cranky

> jel ja? inbox mi prazan 
> samo ne znam šta je ono Date Filter?!


Ne draga, ima i "čisto" Klara, na nju se odnosilo  :Wink:

----------


## inna28

> ej inaa i ja bi trebala u petak vadit betu i jutros se probudim smećkasto na gaćicama i do sada samo malo...mislim da ću betu vadit u četvrtak,u petak je praznik


I ja ću u četvrtak vaditi betu,nadam se da će nam 4.8.donijeti sreću :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Zna li netko kako nam je Vala Mala?


znam samo da je dobro, s bebicom u buši je sve ok........................ javila se jučer na Vuk Vrhovec temi.......... ValaMala :Bye:

----------


## nea0902

Pa to je sve sto zelim cuti  :Smile:  hvala Kaduna

----------


## Snekica

I ja joj   :Bye:  i šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Upravo na JabukaTV

----------


## inna28

BETA   105,9!!!!!!
KLARA31 jesi vadila?

----------


## mravic

cestitam od srca

----------


## eva133

> BETA   105,9!!!!!!
> KLARA31 jesi vadila?


Ma bravo. Čestitam.
Sve neke lijepe vijesti!!!!

----------


## darmar

čestitke svim novim trudnicama :Klap: , želim vam svima od srca, pravilno duplanje bete i školsku trudnoću :Smile: 
tako me raduju sve pozitivne bete, al moram posebno poskočiti za inna28 :Very Happy:  (uh, tvoja beta mi daje snagu i nadu da ni mi s azoo :Evil or Very Mad:  nismo beznadežni slučajevi)
tužnicam s negativnim testom/betom veliki :Love: , idemo glave gore i u nove pobjede na jesen, 
da nas bude što više i da jesen bude što plodnija~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

> BETA 105,9!!!!!!


Čestitam!

----------


## bugaboo

*Ove danasnje lijepe bete zasluzuju frisku listu, cestitke svim novim trudnicama!!!

SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
olivera, KBC Ri 
nana1976, IVF, VV 
maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
Kandela, IVF, VV 
Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
matahari, prirodno (nakon 5xAIH Vinogradska)
Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
faith79, IVF, PFC 
Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
honeybee, IVF Petrova
đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
inesz, 1. ICSI
Barbarella, 2. AIH, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xAIH poliklinika IVF)

*KOLOVOZ 2011.*
MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
Inna28, 4. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 1xICSI VV, 2xICSI IVF Centar)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Bubzi 09.08.
nina70 08.08. (Sv. Duh)
LilyOfTheValey 09.08. (KBC Ri)
mirjana s 09.08. (KBC Ri)
eva133 10.08. (VV)
kokos 10.08.
Maby baby 11.08. (VV)
sezen 11.08. (VV)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*


*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*


*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*


*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 



*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
8.mjesec: anđeo sa neba, olea77, venddy, orline, hop, rose, Ona koja nije pisala, ivica_k, mravic, medeni, lasta
9. mjesec: sany7,kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, darmar, Sela, luna1, linalena, špelkica, Nety, mala bu, lberc, ivka, thinkpink, martina3108, Sissy75, kia, hrki, kiki30, morskavila, Miga24, ježić, sweety,
10. mjesec: ivka13, tantolina
11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, inaa, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kordica, kiša, Lua, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, sildad, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, Tina2701, Tikki, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, dorina199, kerolajn5, sara38, njofra75, darkica, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, mimi81, Bab, inada, ptica1, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, Strašna, innu, Gosparka, mishica_zg, kika222, ana.b, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Becky, Tigrical, Charlie, Abys, vulkan, mistic, Gabi25, tajna30, Sanja1, m arta, belma3, Desideria, artisan, Missixty, miba, Hope31, bohinj, jo1974, butterfly101, anddu, laky, sezen, dim, nina32, zlatta, Tiki_a, spodoba, anakob, Toyota, b.a.b.y., medena8, Tinkica, nina977, nana0501

*Puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*

----------


## inna28

Hvala vam,cure..

----------


## Sumskovoce

*inna28, Klara31* Čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Napravila test jutros.
Nisam trudna.
U ponedjeljak ću vaditi betu, neću čekati srijedu.
Znam da ćete reći da nije još gotovo, ali danas mi je 11dpt i da sam trudna vidjelo bi se. 
Hvala svima na podršci.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Eva, molim te, nisam neki primjer ali ugledaj se na mene i ne odustaj!!! 
I ja imam sto razloga da proglasim i ovaj postupak propalim (znas i sama, citala si), ali ovog puta se ne dam do kraja! Lijepo cemo obje u ponedjeljak vadit betu pa vidjeti sto je i kako je :Wink: 
Koji si test radila?
Eto, meni se ispostavilo da na hcg vrijednost u krvi od 37,6 test bude jedva vidljivo pozitivan a pise da reagira vec na 10! Ako je tvoj test jos slabije osjetljivosti onda ne moze detektirati hcg sve dok on ozbiljnije ne poraste, a tu je jos i morkaca u pitanju, dok bubregici to profiltriraju treba jos koji ekstra dan! heheh, vidis kako ja usput i sebe i tebe tjesim :Kiss:

----------


## eva133

Test je intim plus.
Trebalo se vidjeti. Tko god je radio test 11 dan jasno se vidjelo jel trudan ili ne.
Za ovaj postupak više nemam nade.
Grudi me više uopće ne bole. Čak nemam ni pms.

----------


## ježić

*inanna28, Klara31, maslina*, čestitam od srca!

eva, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kokos

Eva,
rekla si raditi test u subotu!
I ja misim da se ne mora jos vidjeti.
Ja cu sutra.

----------


## đurđa76

izgleda da bi nam svima bilo bolje da nam doktori kažu vaditi betu tek nakon tri tjedna ,onda bi valjda većina izdržale bar do 13-14 dana!!!!
cure,ženice drage moje,pa samo sebi loše radite sa preuranjenim testovima
i sve vi koje ste uranile u ponedjeljak popravni i nek vam svima bude sa srećom

----------


## aleksandraj

> izgleda da bi nam svima bilo bolje da nam doktori kažu vaditi betu tek nakon tri tjedna ,onda bi valjda većina izdržale bar do 13-14 dana!!!!
> Cure,ženice drage moje,pa samo sebi loše radite sa preuranjenim testovima
> i sve vi koje ste uranile u ponedjeljak popravni i nek vam svima bude sa srećom


xxxx

----------


## eva133

> Eva,
> rekla si raditi test u subotu!
> I ja misim da se ne mora jos vidjeti.
> Ja cu sutra.


Nisam mogla izdržati.
Kako god, mislim da nije rano i da bi se 11 dan moralo vidjeti.
Jedino da sam baš takve glupe sreće da mi se ne vidi, ali sumnjam.
U ponedjeljak ću vaditi betu pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Kadauna

*Eva*, Meni je upravo *IntimPlus* bio negativan kad su ostali testovi bili već pozitivni (a vjeruj mi da sam ih radila brdo). Ako već kupuješ jedan od skupljih, kupi Clearblue, on je 100ak kuna ali najpouzdaniji.....................

----------


## eva133

Hvala Kadauna.
Neću ponavljati, ipak čekam betu

Cure da vas pitam, da li se prije svakog stimuliranog postupka mora biti na kontracepciji?

----------


## laky

nemoras

----------


## matahari

drage trudnice-čestitam!
bugaboo, molim te da me makneš s liste trudnica...
naša nas je mrvica napustila u 10. tt...
maloprije se vratili s kiretaže!
pusa svima!

----------


## kiki30

eva,ipak se držimo bete i evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!
matahari,žao mi je,jako...  :Sad:

----------


## miba

matahari :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

> drage trudnice-čestitam!
> bugaboo, molim te da me makneš s liste trudnica...
> naša nas je mrvica napustila u 10. tt...
> maloprije se vratili s kiretaže!
> pusa svima!


 :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## eva133

*matahari* žao mi je. Mogu misliti kako ti je. Drži se draga.

*Kiki* hvala ti na podršci. Čekat ću ponedjeljak da budem sigurna, ali nisam ja te sreće.

----------


## eva133

> nemoras


Hvala laky.
Nadam se da neću još na to gubiti vrijeme.

----------


## ruža82

Matahari žao mi je :Love:

----------


## kiki30

eva,draga ovaj put će sreća doći do tebe...ma mora,evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~drži mi se...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*matahari*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## amyx

*eva133* meni je test na betu od 300 i nešto bio negativan...tako da...strpljenja i ne otpisuj postupak prije vremena

----------


## frka

i meni je test bio negativan, a drugi dan beta 185! tek dan iza bete se na testu pokazala jedva vidljiva crtica... svasta je moguce - ne oslanjajte se samo na testove...

sretno!!!

----------


## frka

jao, matahari... zao mi je...

----------


## eva133

Cure drage da bar tako bude. 
Malo sam se smirila i u meni još gori mali tračak nade.
Pogotovo kad vidim vaša iskustva.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni je test bio negativan, a beta to isto popodne preko 1500.

----------


## eva133

> Meni je test bio negativan, a beta to isto popodne preko 1500.


Nije da vjerujem testovima, ali kako je to moguće.
Možda ću i ja biti te sreće.

----------


## Mia Lilly

eva, nadam se da hoćeš!

----------


## andream

Matahati, tek sad vidim ovu tužnu vijest. Evo šaljem ti odmah ~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnje uspjehe.

----------


## kiara79

> Matahati, tek sad vidim ovu tužnu vijest. Evo šaljem ti odmah ~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnje uspjehe.


X

----------


## đurđa76

matahari,što reći,drži se :Love:

----------


## ježić

matahari, strašno mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Matahari strašno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  drži se draga i neka vam je sa srećom, da uskoro dočekate svoju bebicu koja će imati anđela čuvara da ju pazi...

Svim novim trudnicama čestitke od srca :D sretno!!!! 

Ja se prijavljujem na on go listicu za 8 mjesec  :Smile:  još koji tjedan i nadam se da krećemo  :Raspa:

----------


## Mury

*matahari*, uh, kako tužno, srce mi se cijepa kada tako nošto čujem  :Sad: 
*eva*, evo ti da je test pogrešno pokazao ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Novim trudnicama iskrene čestitike  :Very Happy:  od srca vam želim uredne trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja se vratila sa GO, u sub. bila u svatovima u kojima su valjda sve žene osim mene bile trudne ili sa bebačima do godinu dana, srce mi se cijepalo, raspala se na milijun komada, tako sam tužna, depresivna, očajna, ma najradije bih iz svoje kože, a ne mogu, ne mogu ni spavati, a kada zaspim sanjam ružne snove u kojima su sve žene svijeta trudne a ja znam da ja nikada neću biti...a da vam ne pričam o svim odvratnim i glupim savjetima koje sam primila ovih dana, za eksplodirati....uh  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

*Mury* ogradi se od svih naklapanja i gledaj sebe. 
I ja mrzim razne savjete od dušebrižnika, koji su ostali trudni, pa su se zbog toga morali ženiti.
Doći će i tvoje vrijeme, samo nemoj odustati.
Ja ti od sveg srca želim da to bude što prije.

----------


## Snekica

Matahari  :Sad: ((((((((((((((((((((((( strašno je to šta vam se dogodilo! Jako mi je žao! Neka mali anđeo s neba pazi na vas!

----------


## Snekica

eva, za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Mury, moraš se naučiti "obraniti" od tih savjeta tako da im ne padne napamet pitati uopće išta po tom pitanju!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Mury i matahari....tako sam tuzna zbog vasih prica...i sama sad prolazim nesto slicno ali mislim da se nista ne moze usporediti s gubitkom u kojem se zena vec navikne na cinjenicu da je trudna. Tu nema puno utjehe nego samo vrijeme.... Sto kaze jedna moja prijateljica....ponekad je red za srecu malo duzi nego se cinio, ali bitno je ne izlaziti iz linije nego nastaviti cekati! Cesto i sebe moram uvjeravati da je tako i sva sreca za ovaj forum jer se mozemo medjusobno razumjeti i utjesiti :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Mury* ogradi se od svih naklapanja i gledaj sebe. 
> I ja mrzim razne savjete od dušebrižnika, koji su ostali trudni, pa su se zbog toga morali ženiti.
> Doći će i tvoje vrijeme, samo nemoj odustati.
> Ja ti od sveg srca želim da to bude što prije.


E, kako sudbina moze biti cudna...ja sam zakazala svadbu jer sam ostala trudna...beba otisla, a mi od tada vodimo bitku.
Matahari, zao mi je jako..
Mury, nedaj se...uhvati i mene to razmisljanje

----------


## crvenkapica77

ah  mury  :Love: ..skroz te kuzim  , skroz   
bila sam i ja na svadbi  ubrzo poslije moje neg. bete....onako sva  nikakva  pokusala  da  se opustim  ,da se malo  provedem  ali tesko ,  preko puta mene sjedila  poznanica  trudna  6-7mj  koja  nije vadila   cigaru iz usta   :Rolling Eyes:  , tesko mi je bilo gledat  kako  nerođeno dijete  truje   :Sad:   ....Boze  kako bi ja svoje pazila  ...

matahari  veliki  :Love:  bas mi je zao  draga   :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

imal  trudnica od  odmrz.js  ?
bar jedna  ?

----------


## aleksandraj

> imal trudnica od odmrz.js ?
> bar jedna ?


Bilo ih je..sjecam se jim ili tako nesto (imala avatar sa dvije bebice s kapama). Sretno crvenkapice

----------


## crvenkapica77

znam za jim  ali ovih  novih koje su u postupku ,

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Ima Dani82  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mislim da je i Iva Mia

----------


## bugaboo

Matahari jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

I Tally, ako me dobro pamćenje služi  :Smile: !

----------


## eva133

Svim curama koje će sutra vaditi bete želim puno sreće. :Heart:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

I tebi Eva puno, puuno srece sutra!

----------


## Mury

eva133, i ostale čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Matahari*  :Love: 
*Mury* drago mi je da si se javila  :Love:  
Sutrašnjim betalicama od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

evo i trudničke prašine za sve sutrašnje betalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cure, pojačajte listu za ovaj sparni i dosadni kolovoz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KLARA31

inna čestitam!!! ne sjećam se da sam ti čestitala  :Very Happy: 

matahari žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Za LOTV i evu puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu!

----------


## darmar

matahari jako mi je žao, :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , želim ti da skupiš snagu i nađeš nadu za dalje u svome anđelu :Love: 

svim čekalicama bete šaljem mnoštvo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, cure sretno!

----------


## eva133

Krv je izvađena, a sad čekamo 12 sati da mi nalaz potvrdi najgore slutnje.

----------


## KLARA31

eva133 nemoj tako najgore slutnje,pa opet si je vadila 2 dana prije roka, i ja sam mislila da su mi stvari od smećeg iscjetka,onda sam se skulirala i samu sebe uvjeravala ugnjezdit ćeš se ti  :Smile:  tako i bilo,mislim da su pozitivne misli poželjne, držim fige!!!  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Ne želim samu sebe zavaravati da se još više ne razočaram.
Test je negativan, ali to mi ne bi ni bilo tako važno da imam bar neki simptom.
Najgore su mi grudi koje su bile bolne, a sada ih više ne osjećam.
Nisam još čula da trudnice nisu bar grudi osjetile, ako ništa drugo.
Ja bih najviše voljela da je beta pozitivna, ali......

----------


## đurđa76

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice bete danas,a i ubuduće

----------


## KLARA31

eva 133 mene su bolile grudi do 11 dpt i kad je test pokazao 2 crtice prestale me bolit,pa beta bila pozit.,a počele opet nakon par dana,tko će znat,stvarno svaka žena je jedinka za sebe,ja nisam imala niti grčeve u stomaku,niti leptiriće,ma ne znam jesam imala ijedan simptom kojeg opisuju kao tipičnog,osim šta su mi bradavice potamnile i plave žile na sisama se vidile

----------


## eva133

Baš sam si gledala grudi. Žile uvijek imam,a bradavice su mi baš izazito svijetle, ali tko bi znao.
Kod mene se folikuli malo sporije razvijaju, lijeni su kaže doktor. Možda će i sve ostalo biti u zaostatku.
Sva sam neka zaostala :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*eva* od mojih godinu i pol forumarenja i iz vlastitog iskustva najbolji simptom je nedostatak simptoma  :Grin:  Vibram ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanja1

Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima koji čekaju betu i nadam se da će nam javiti ljepe vijesti :Klap: .

----------


## crvenkapica77

eva  sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravic

pre neki dan sam se cula sa mirnom, dogovorili smo se za septembar da bude et, tacnije od 21 do 25 septembra. svima zelim velike bete, kao i sebi. pozzz za sve

----------


## eva133

> *eva* od mojih godinu i pol forumarenja i iz vlastitog iskustva najbolji simptom je nedostatak simptoma  Vibram ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala ti.
Još sat vremena i idem po nalaz.
Preživčana sam.

Crvenkapice hvala. Kako god bude.

----------


## KLARA31

eva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina32

*Matahari*,  točno znam kako ti je jer sam to prošla prije tri tjedna tako da ti saljem jedan veliki virtualni zagrljaj!! 

Čekalice-SRETNO!!! Javite se s dobrim vijestima!!

----------


## eva133

Beta 1,8. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Maybe baby

Eva, baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Budi jaka :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Eva jako mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## darmar

eva jako mi je žao, drži se draga :Love:

----------


## eva133

Hvala cure svima.
Znala sam šta me čeka tako da se danas i nisam jako razočarala.

----------


## Snekica

Eva  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

*Eva*, žao mi je draga

----------


## eva133

*Snekice, Vala* bit će bolje.

----------


## đurđa76

Eva :Crying or Very sad: , :Love: 
Lily,šta je kod tebe?vadila betu?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*eva*  :Love:

----------


## nina32

Eva jako mi je žao. Samo hrabro naprijed!
I mene zanima što je s LILLY i s njenom betom

----------


## miba

Eva133  :Love:  
Mury draga tebi veliki pozdrav-točno znam kako se osjećaš-i sama to proživljavam-kud god se okrenem- trudnice, čak su i obje moje najbolje prijateljice trudne i to neplanirano( čak i neželjeno ) , pa nećakinja itd.
Upalim TV i tamo odmah neka trudnica ili bebač, kao da se sve urotilo da me podsjeća na moju bol i na izgubljenu nadu,kao i na činjenicu da možda nikad neću biti mama... 
O komentarima i savjetima da ne govorim-neki dan mi kaže sestrična-pa što se toliko mučiš, pomiri se s tim da ti je dragi Bog odredio takvu sudbinu, a mene knedla u grlu guši i guši... Da ne kažem da ona ima četvero djece...I još dosta takvih " dobronamjernih" savjeta- neznam zašto ljudi u takvim trenucima smatraju da treba dati neki savjet... Zato je istina da nitko tko to nije prošao ni osjetio, zapravo ne razumije . Valjda će nam vrijeme donijeti neko olakšanje i novu nadu...

Svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ po potrebi!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Eva*, žao mi je.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*miba* kako si ti?
Jel tvoja beta sama počela padati ili se dogodio još gori scenari?

----------


## alma_itd

Cure malo sam van zbivanja na forumu jer sam jos na odmoru,ali evo saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba a tuznicama jedan veliki :Love:  Pozz za sve :Bye:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*alma*  :Bye:

----------


## Snekica

[QUOTE=miba;1937989]Eva133  :Love:  
neznam zašto ljudi u takvim trenucima smatraju da treba dati neki savjet...

[QUOTE]
To ni meni nikad ne ide u glavu!

----------


## KLARA31

eva  :Love: 
takvih sam se ja beta 5 nagledala,znam kako je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure moje drage, šaljem vam svima veliki zagrljaj utjehe i podrške. Znam kako vam je, kako se borite i kako ima dana kada je teško izaći iz kuće bez osjećaja da su trudnice i bebe posvuda.  :Sad:  Nemojte gubiti nadu i samo se i dalje borite, doći će i vaš dan i vaša sunca i svaki poraz, svaka loša beta je još jedan korak prema najljepšem daru na svijetu. 

Mi svaki dan zahvaljujemo na bebi što raste pod mojim srcem, ali svaki dan je i novi korak, prepun nade i straha. Uvijek ste mi sve u srcu i molitvama

----------


## eva133

Divne ste cure i ne znam kako bi ovo prošla da nema vas. 
Čak je i ovaj neuspjeh lakši.
Sretna sam zbog novih trudnica, jer mi ulijevaju veliku nadu i znam da ću i ja jednom biti sretna i debela.

*Lily* nam se ne javlja. Nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## Bubzi

Curke moja beta 13 dpt iznosi 13,35. Sestra rekla da nastavim s utrićima i dođem za tjedan dana s novom betom Probat ću, ništa me ne košta. Ahhh ...šta reći

Svima puno sreće za dalje.....

----------


## Snekica

Bubzi, beta je mala, ali uvijek ima nade za dobar ishod! Napravi kako ti je sestra rekla! Za krajnji dobar ishod puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

Bubzi   beta je mala zato  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe  ...sretno
valamala    :Heart: 

eva   :Sad:   zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> Bubzi beta je mala zato puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe ...sretno
> valamala 
> 
> eva  zao mi je


X

----------


## mare41

Bubzi, betu ponovi prekosutra, ne za tjedan dana (ili nek ti to kaže doktor, a ne sestra).

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Moj dragi i ja cemo biti jos neko vrijeme sami :Sad: 
Beta je u cetri dana s 37,6 "porasla" na 42,6, a u ta 4 dana izmedju sam obavila i mjesecnicu.
Nisam upala u onih nekoliko nevjerojatnih prica s laznim menstruacijama i niskim betama koje su imale happy end a za koje nisam ni znala do neki dan dok nisam izgooglala sve na tu temu......
Sad se samo jos nadam da ce ponovljena beta u petak ili iduci ponedjeljak biti nula da ne moram brinuti o eventualnim komplikacijama....I pitam se da li je moguce da ponovo dobijem mjesecnicu s obzirom da cu danas ukinuti progesteron? Desava li se to?
Moze li se po icemu reci da li je ovo bila biokemijska ili vanmaternicna?
Bubzi....nemam rijeci...tako sam se nadala da ces nas ti posebno obradovati :Sad: 
Eva, zao mi je :Love: 
Mene dakle skidate s liste betalica a mozete me staviti na on go listu za 9 mjesec (ako sve ovo uredno prodje.....)

----------


## Mury

*Lily* i *eva*   :Sad: ...jako, jako mi je žao cure!!! Što vam reći, nego držite se i skupite snagu...ma i sama sebi više idem na živce s ovim otrocanim riječima utjehe, ali ne znam što reći u tim teškim trenucima!!!
*Šumsko*, *miba* ,*ValaMala[*, hvala cure na lijepi riječima!!! Evo već sam bolje kad sam s vama, osjećam da nisam sama, da ima neko tko me razumije, tko iskreno suosjeća moju bol....

----------


## eva133

*Lily* draga drži se.
Sad je bitno da beta padne da nemaš dodatne komplikacije. :Heart:

----------


## inna28

Lily i Eva,žao mi je....držite se

----------


## miba

> *miba* kako si ti?
> Jel tvoja beta sama počela padati ili se dogodio još gori scenari?


-moja priča je pri kraju-beta počela sama padati, ali polako i oduljilo evo do sad-jučer došla m. tak da se nadam da će sad pasti na nulu, u svakom slučaju još jedno vađenje...što reći od dva zla ispalo je manje-barem nešto...o živcima i jadu da ne govorim...

----------


## rozalija

> Lily i Eva,žao mi je....držite se


X

----------


## ježić

eva, Lily, miba, jako mi je žao cure  :Love:

----------


## darmar

lily, miba, jako mi je žao :Sad: , držite se!
bubzi tebi želim mnogo sreće, i daj Bože da kod tebe vidimo čudotvoran preokret, mnogo~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da trudnoća do kraja bude bez problema :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Matahari* tek sam sad vidjela tuzne vijesti i ukocila sam se od straha  :Crying or Very sad: I ja sam u 10tt i kad ovako nesto cujem sledim se.Jesu li na UZ vidjeli da srce ne kuca ili si prokrvarila? Ja imam UZ tek za 2 nedjelje a do tad sam na iglama od brige.Grlim te draga :Love:  i nadam se da ces se brzo oporaviti.

----------


## matahari

alma_itd imaš pp!

----------


## kokos

Bok
samo da javim bugaboo da me skine s liste cekalica bete. beta negativna.
ponovni pokusaj slijedi za dva mjeseca.
Puno srece!

----------


## bugaboo

Kokos zao mi je :Sad:  Nadam se da ce iduci put biti vise srece :Love:

----------


## eva133

> Bok
> samo da javim bugaboo da me skine s liste cekalica bete. beta negativna.
> ponovni pokusaj slijedi za dva mjeseca.
> Puno srece!


 :Love:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Kokos :Sad:

----------


## medeni

Drage hrabre žene,
svima koje su doživile neuspjeh i bol želim da što lakše to prežive i ne odustaju jer sreća vas čeka negdje.Trudnicama najljepše čestitke!
Mi smo u fazi iščekivanja M za koji dan ali sudeći po simptomima mogla bi i uraniti ovaj put.Tada krećem s Menopurima i Cetrot. kasnije.Tako da prijavljujem odlazak u Prag, nadam se uskoro.Pusa svima!

----------


## nina32

Sretno *Meden*i!
*Kokos* žao mi je!

----------


## eva133

*Sezen* bi trebala sutra vaditi betu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za troznamenkastu betu!!!!!

----------


## Mury

*Sezen*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Kokos  :Sad:  Žao mi je!
Medeni puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitni Prag!
Sezen ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za troznamenkastu beturinu!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Beta 1,8.


Eva draga, potpuno kasnim. Ulogirala sam se da vidim što je s tobom jer nas par dan nije bilo za kompom kad ono...

Žao mi je... Baš sam se nadala...

----------


## ježić

> Kokos  Žao mi je!
> Medeni puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitni Prag!
> Sezen ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za troznamenkastu beturinu!


Ja ću samo prepisati i potpisati.
*X*

----------


## eva133

*Maybe baby, Sezen*, cure jeste vadile bete?

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo mene...nisam vadila betu jer ovaj tj. ne mogu zbog posla ali sam radila test koji je negativan... Tako da u 9. mj. u nove pobjede...

----------


## eva133

> Evo mene...nisam vadila betu jer ovaj tj. ne mogu zbog posla ali sam radila test koji je negativan... Tako da u 9. mj. u nove pobjede...


A joj, žao mi je.
Sad ću ti ja reći kao što su meni cure davale nadu, beta je najsigurnija.

----------


## tikki

Maybe baby, zao mi je..  :Sad:  nadam se, kako eva kaze, jos ima nade do pozitivne bete. Ako M prije stigne, drzim fige za 9. mj.

----------


## eva133

> Eva draga, potpuno kasnim. Ulogirala sam se da vidim što je s tobom jer nas par dan nije bilo za kompom kad ono...
> 
> Žao mi je... Baš sam se nadala...


I ja sam se nadala...ali ne gubim nadu i znam da ću uskoro biti trudnica!!!!

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala cure, budemo vidli..ako ne procurim kroz vikend onda budem vadila betu ali nisam baš optimistična....

Ali zato se nadam da bude nam se *sezen* javila sa veselim vijestima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sezen

evo me,jutros sam sa VV-a išla ravno na posao tako da nisam stigla prije javiti

beta je nula :Sad: 

zvala sam doktora i rekao mi je da se vidimo 3.dan ciklusa u 10 mjesecu

iskreno na početku svega ovoga sa smrznutim js nisam imala nimalo vjere u uspjeh,a onda kad je već

došlo do transfera počinješ se nadati,a što je najgore svi simptomi prisutni što je prvi puta izostalo

ali već sam bolje u odnosu na jutro tako da...proći će...a onda na jesen u novi pokušaj

----------


## eva133

*Sezen* baš mi je žao.
Znam kako ti je. Oplodi se i sve bude ok, na kraju se ne primi u tebi.
Grozno. Drži se. Brzo će jesen, vidjet ćeš.

----------


## Snekica

Sezen  :Sad:

----------


## Darkica

Ovom se prilikom samo želim prijaviti na listu srpanjskih trudnica. Prva beta 26.7. je bila 497,6, a druga vađena dva dana nakon prve 993,2. Jučer sam bila na ultrazvuku i vidio se plod s vitalnim odjekom :Heart: , tako da sam još uvijek pod dojmom.  :Very Happy: Inače, ovo nam je bio 3.postupak, ICSI, u IVF centru kod dr Lučingera. I ovaj je put, za razliku od prva dva, bila polustimulacija.
Svim trudnicama čestitam i želim mirnu trudnoću, a svim ostalima da im se čim prije ostavri najveći san! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiki30

darkica,čestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
sezen  :Sad:

----------


## đurđa76

Darkica super,treća sreća ko i nama

----------


## darmar

Darkica čestitam na malom kuckavom srculencu :Very Happy: , nek ti trudnoća bude školska :Smile: 
Sezen draga žao mi je :Love: ,~~~~~~~~~ da jesen bude dobitna!
Maybe baby,~~~~~~~~~ da te beta ipak iznenadi!

----------


## Maybe baby

sezen baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## inna28

Drage moje,evo da podijelim s vama svoju dramu
U utorak u noći sam s velikim bolovima u stomaku prokrvarila i naravno odmah odjurila u bolnicu.beta mi je sa 744 pala na 500.Danas se popela na 640.Na ultrazvuku se ne vidi ništa osim mioma(što je novost).Uglavnom,sad ležim i čekam da ova drama što prije završi kako god jer sam prejadna i preočajna i više ne znam ni šta da radim ni mislim.Samo se nadam da se ništa neće dodatno zakomplicirati

----------


## đurđa76

Inna,stvarno ti želim da bude sve u redu,drži se

----------


## Kadauna

> Drage moje,evo da podijelim s vama svoju dramu
> U utorak u noći sam s velikim bolovima u stomaku prokrvarila i naravno odmah odjurila u bolnicu.beta mi je sa 744 pala na 500.Danas se popela na 640.Na ultrazvuku se ne vidi ništa osim mioma(što je novost).Uglavnom,sad ležim i čekam da ova drama što prije završi kako god jer sam prejadna i preočajna i više ne znam ni šta da radim ni mislim.Samo se nadam da se ništa neće dodatno zakomplicirati


Ajme Inna28, užasno mi je žao, ma strašno  :Sad: ( 
A gdje si ti sad, doma ili u bolnici? Ovo je vanmaternična rekla bih, čim beta raste .-(( to mora pod nadzor i na daljnje praćenje i lijčenici će odrediti daljnje korake........ užasno mi je žao  :Sad: ( Jesi se javila svom liječniku u IVF CEntar, što on kaže?

----------


## eva133

*Inna* želim ti svu sreću!!!!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Inna :Sad:  bas strasno :Sad: 
 :Love:  Drzi se

----------


## inna28

U bolnici sam,sve opcije su otvorene...može biti vanmaternična,spontani i može biti sve ok,bar tako kažu.Nemam pojma više,samo da sve završi pa kako god

----------


## tonili

inna28 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Za najbolji mogući ishod *

----------


## ježić

Sezen, žao mi je.  :Love: 
Darkica, čestitam od srca!  :Klap: 
inna28, drži se, ~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu!

----------


## tikki

Darkica, čestitke! Neka sve bude po školski  :Smile: 
Sezen, žao mi je  :Sad: 
inna28, nadam se najboljem mogućem ishodu! Šaljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~, drži se!  :Love:

----------


## innu

*Darkica,* čestitam! :Very Happy: 
*Inna28*, žao mi je, drži se! :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*inna*, slično je bilo i meni, provela sam nekoliko dana u bolnici pod sumnjom da je možda vanmaterična i to su bili prestrašni dani i znam kako ti je. Na kraju se pokazalo da su trojčeki, od vm ni traga. Nadam se da će se embrio pokazati što prije i to na pravom mjestu i da će sve biti ok!

----------


## inna28

> *inna*, slično je bilo i meni, provela sam nekoliko dana u bolnici pod sumnjom da je možda vanmaterična i to su bili prestrašni dani i znam kako ti je. Na kraju se pokazalo da su trojčeki, od vm ni traga. Nadam se da će se embrio pokazati što prije i to na pravom mjestu i da će sve biti ok!


Drago mi je da si se javila,znam da si i ti imala živu dramu.jel i tebi tako beta opadala pa se dizala.to mi je najčudnije.ponavljam ju tek u utorak,treba izdržati do tada

----------


## Sezen

> Darkica, čestitke! Neka sve bude po školski 
> Sezen, žao mi je 
> inna28, nadam se najboljem mogućem ishodu! Šaljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~, drži se!


hvala tebi i ostalim curama koje su pratile ovaj moj pokušaj...meni je danas 3.dan kako sam prestala sa utrićima

i estrofemom i menge još nema-valjda će brzo...

Darkica tebi čestitam od srca, inna28~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude dobro!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> *inna*, slično je bilo i meni, provela sam nekoliko dana u bolnici pod sumnjom da je možda vanmaterična i to su bili prestrašni dani i znam kako ti je. Na kraju se pokazalo da su trojčeki, od vm ni traga. Nadam se da će se embrio pokazati što prije i to na pravom mjestu i da će sve biti ok!


I mene je innina prica podsjetila odmah na tvoju, i da bar i njena prica zavrsi isto tako sretno kao i tvoja  :Heart: 
Inna, tesko je sada ostati hrabar i nadati se najboljem, ali moras pokusati, zaista ishod jos moze biti svakakav a mi cemo ovdje drzati fige da bude najljepsi moguci :Love: 

Mislim da beta moze ovako varirati izmedju ostalog i ako je transferirano vise zametaka....
Na koji dan od oplodnje si radila prvu kontrolu bete?

----------


## inna28

> I mene je innina prica podsjetila odmah na tvoju, i da bar i njena prica zavrsi isto tako sretno kao i tvoja 
> Inna, tesko je sada ostati hrabar i nadati se najboljem, ali moras pokusati, zaista ishod jos moze biti svakakav a mi cemo ovdje drzati fige da bude najljepsi moguci
> 
> Mislim da beta moze ovako varirati izmedju ostalog i ako je transferirano vise zametaka....
> Na koji dan od oplodnje si radila prvu kontrolu bete?


vraćeno mi je tri embrija,a betu sam vadila 15dan.Znam da je sve moguće i nemoguće.joj,užas

----------


## ValaMala

*inna*, mila, znam da te ništa neće utješiti do onoga kad ti dr. vidi na uzv gestacijsku s plodom, ali istina je, osobito ako se primi više embrija može doći do variranja bete. Meni su rekli da je moguće da se npr. primi par embrija, a u nekom trenu jedan, dva ne uspiju i ostane jedan, pa beta može ići gore, dolje. Vibramo za najbolji ishod.

E da, meni nije padala, ali nije ni najurednije rasla. A opet, meni su se primila oba, a jedan se onda podijelio u jednojajčane blizance, no oni nisu otišli do 7.tjedna

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Inna, dobro ti je ValaMala napisala, i to iz vlastitog iskustva!
Vratili su ti tri embrija i beta ti je za 15-i dan bas bila velika (15 dan od oplodnje ili od transfera?) 
Moguce je da su se u startu primila sva tri pa poslije neki odustao....To bi moglo dovesti do variranja bete.
Ja se nadam da ce se na UZV uskoro vidjeti lijepo iznenadjenje :Heart: 
Kad opet vadis betu? Jesi jos u bolnici ili?
Samo hrabro :Smile:

----------


## inna28

15 dan od transfera.Nekako mislim da je vanmaternična( po svim simptomima)iako mi još uvijek nije jasno kako dođe do toga ako je potpomognuta u pitanju,al dobro..u utorak mi ponavljaju betu.Hvala vam što ste uz mene....

----------


## Kadauna

znam Inna28 da ću biti okrutno realistična, *no padanje bete nije nikako dobro*, pripremi se nažalost na najgore. Evo, ni kod ValeMale beta niti u jednom trenutku nije padala. Nadam se da ćeš živce do utorka nekako uspjeti sačuvati nekako.

----------


## ValaMala

*Kadauna*, slažem se, to što je beta u jednom trenu pala ne sluti na dobro, ali ja ipak gajim malu nadu da možda ipak ispadne dobro. Nekako suosjećam jer su meni toliki govorili, pa čak i neki doktori, da kod takvog rasta bete nema šanse da je ok trudnoća, a na koncu smo ipak uspjeli. U svakom slučaju držim fige, a ako je stvarno vm da se inna što prije oporavi i uspije zatrudniti

----------


## frka

Inna, drzi se... ValaMala, da je kod tebe u pitanju bio samo 1 embrij, dr-i bi nazalost bili u pravu. Sjecam se da su se neki obrusavali na dr-e bas oko tvog slucaja, a i ti si se ljutila sto su spominjali mogucu kiretazu i los ishod trudnoce, a na kraju su bili trojceki.. ja sam nazalost ocekivala da ce se kad tad nesto desiti jer tvoj porast bete tesko moze rezultirati uspjesnom troplodnom trudnocom... hvala Bogu da je ispalo kako je i da je ova bebica bila uporna - najbolji moguci scenarij u vasem slucaju! Sretno i ugodan ti ostatak trudnoce! Sretnoo svima!

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se, hvala bogu da imamo ovu prekrasnu bebu i da je sve na kraju završilo ok. 

Beta 9dnt je bila 274.5, a 2 dana poslije 422. To nije bilo ogromno odstupanje od "idealnog" porasta i zato mislim da nije bilo u redu i profesionalno od tog dr. što je odmah govorio o VM, kiretaži i sa sigurnošću odbacio mogućnost ikakvog pozitivnog ishoda. U cijeloj mojoj priči sam upoznala zaista puno doktora i drugih mpo profesionalaca i najbolji od njih su puno puta znali reći da ih je priroda često puta iznenadila (tipa  oplodi se stanica u koju nisu vjerovali ili se primi embrij koji se slabo dijelio itd) i uvijek su nas poticali na pozitivu. 

Nipošto ne kažem da te dr. treba zavaravati ili tješiti lažnom nadom ukoliko su izgledi mali, ali ne slažem se ni s idejom da ti u trenutku kada nada realno postoji, dr. ubije i svaku mogućnost pozitivnog ishoda.

E da, i na koncu, ni inni nije vraćen samo 1 embrij nego tri.

----------


## mare41

ValaMala, tada sam ti pisala, a pišem i sad-MPO doktori (očito ne svi) kažu da prvo duplanje bete ne mora biti 100% kroz 48 sati, nego 72 sata i da je dovoljno 60% u prvih 48 sati, i takve smo trudnice imali na forumu.
Inna28, mislimo na tebe.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Inna* ja drzim fige da sve bude u redu i da se koja mrvica ipak odluci ostati uz svoju mamicu  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Inna28, mislim na tebe i jako želim da tvoja priča ima sretan kraj.

ValaMala, jučer sam ovdje naišla na tvoju priču. Iskrene čestitke na bebici. 
I sama sam prošla horror sa betama, za sve bete osim prve dvije-dr su rekli da predstavljaju uredan porast tj. dok beta ne postigne  vrijednost 1200, beta se treba uduplati za vrijeme do 72 sata. Kad sam došla u VG sa nalazom bete od 37, pa za dva dana od 39-rekli su ponovi i nastavi terapiju-može biti biokemijska, može biti vanmaterična, a može biti sve ok. Nastavi-rekli su. Čak i kad je beta sa 1860 25dpt, pala na 1450 26dpt,  taj dan na uz dr. T. je rekao da se opustim jer je nalaz uredan i nije uopće htio odgovoarati na moje pitanje-što ako ne bude u redu. Rekao je-odmori se, opusti, vidim da bi sve moglo biti dobro, ako ne bude-tada ćemo o tome razgovarati.
MalaVala, užasno mi je žao da te je dr plašio, da si morala to sve proći. Ali beba je tu, i neka raste  :Smile: 

Inna 28, drži se.

----------


## ValaMala

*Inesz*, hvala ti draga, ma presretna sam što je sve ispalo dobro i iz vlastitog iskustva znam da ponekad nije sve tako egzaktno u ovoj našoj priči. Sada mirujemo, pazimo bušu i nadamo se urednom i lijepom ostatku trudnoće.  :Smile: 

*mare41*, sjećam se i puno mi je to značilo što si napisala

----------


## Inesz

ValaMala, je li tvoj postupak bio u UKC Ljubljana ili kod dr. Reša?

----------


## ValaMala

Kod dr. Reša

----------


## mare41

ValaMala :Heart:

----------


## tikki

ValaMala, tvoja prica je zaista drzala cijeli forum "na nogama" i svi smo strepili ua tebe i tvoje bebice... Znam da samnse ja ulogiravala po nekoliko puta s posla samo da vidim ima li kakvih novosti. I cesto se sjetim tvoje drame koju si prolazila, i kako cesto se dogode cuda... ma zar ne, mi smo sve cudesne obitelji  :Smile: 

Inna28, cvrsto drzim fige da nas i ti iznenadis i da sve bude na kraju bas kako treba  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Tako je, *tikki*, baš čudesne obitelji s predivnom čudesnom dječicom, malim borcima. Nemaš pojma koliko mi je u tim trenucima značio forum i sve vi..

----------


## darmar

inna 28, jako mi žao što proživljavaš ove teške trenutke, nadam se da će sve na kraju biti o.k., da će tvoja priča imati sretan kraj, ~~~~~~ za sreću!

----------


## snow.ml

inna28 mislim na tebe...molit ću danas Gospu da ti bude sve u redu ...pusa velika  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Darkica*, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: !!!
*inna28*, samo d ati pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najbolji mogući ishod!!!

----------


## Darkica

Hvala svima na čestitkama! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Darkica*, čestitam!
*Inna*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod!

*Inesz*, drago mi je da je tvoja priča sretno završila!

----------


## inna28

Cure prije svega HVALA VAM na podršci,puno mi to znači.Današnja beta 350,znači definitivno spontani-OPET.Barem u svom ovom zlu dr se nadaju da će sve samo otići,ja se iskreno nadam da hoće.Za dva dana ponavljamo betu pa ću sve znati.
Još jednom vam hvala,pratit ću vas i moliti za vaš uspjeh.....a moj slijedeći pokušaj će morati sačekati ako se uopće više odlučim na išta

----------


## Mali Mimi

Inna 28 baš mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*Ina 28* :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  Nadam se da ce se organizam sam pobrinuti za ostalo i da neces morati opet na kiretazu.Iz tvog potpisa vidim da si imala jos spontanih i biohemijskih,jesi li kontrolisala nalaze na trombofiliju?Naravno da ti je sad tesko i da razmisljas imas li uopste snage za nove pokusaje,ali vrijeme lijeci sve.Daj sebi vremena da se oporavis psihicki i fizicki,a u medjuvremenu pokusaj odraditi te nalaze i ako Bog da da slijedeci postupak bude uspjesan :Yes:

----------


## tikki

Inna28, strasno mi je zao... Odtuguj, isplaci se i ja se nadam da ces skupiti snave za nastavak borbe, te da ce se trud i upornost isplatiti  :Love: 

Sad ti prije svega zelim da se sve samo ocisti i da ne treba nikakve zahvate poduzimati... drzi se!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*inna28*  :Love:  jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Lua

*Darkica* čeeestitam  :Very Happy:  

Inna28 žao mi je.....

----------


## snow.ml

Inna28  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*inna* tako mi je žao. Nadala sam se da će se sve još preokrenuti na dobro i jako sam tužna što ovo moraš prolaziti. Pregrozna je već i negativna beta, ali nakon nje znaš da je kraj s tim postupkom i možeš dalje, bilo liječiti rane, odmoriti se ili skupljati snage za novi postupak. Ovako moraš čekati i ne mogu zamisliti koliko je to teško i grozno. Grlim te najjače i vibram da sve vrlo brzo završi.

Što se tiče novog postupka, nastavka borbe, vjerujem da ćeš se vratiti još jača. To ti želim

----------


## eva133

*inna* žao mi je.

----------


## ivica_k

inna28, žao mi je
zašto :Sad:

----------


## tigrical

inna28, žao mi je

svim tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## Darkica

> *inna28*  jako mi je žao


X

----------


## ruža82

Inna28 žao mi je :Love:

----------


## matahari

*Inna 28*, žao mi je!

----------


## darmar

inna 28, jako mi je žao :Love: ,isplači se, odmori fizički i psihički, znam da ti je teško, al želim ti da skupiš snage za dalje, da ne odustaješ od svoga cilja!

----------


## Maybe baby

Inna 28 žao mi je. Budi jaka  :Love:

----------


## innu

*inna28*, žao mi je, drži se!

----------


## tiki_a

inna28 žao mi je...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*inna28*  :Love:

----------


## ježić

inna28, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Mury

inna28, jako mi je žao :Sad: ...drži se!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bas mi je zao  draga  inna    :Sad:

----------


## nea0902

Inna28 žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## ivica_k

samo dobre vijesti za sve nas danas,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

> samo dobre vijesti za sve nas danas,
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

> samo dobre vijesti za sve nas danas,
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


i opet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Bab

> samo dobre vijesti za sve nas danas,
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ovo nam svima treba pa mogu samo potpisati  :Smile: 

Inna draga, drž se hrabro...doći će i neka ljepša vremena, samo trebamo biti strpljive :Love:

----------


## sara38

Inna28 žao mi je.

----------


## kiki30

inna,žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## miba

Inna28 -žao mi je draga-znam kako se osjećaš-tvoja me priča u mnogočemu podsjeća na moju priču... :Love:

----------


## Makica

inna 28, zao mi je jako...sto reci, izdrzi... :Love:

----------


## Ordep

uhvatila malo vremena pa da se malo javim...mislim na vas stalno i nadam se da ćete šta prije doći do svojih mirišlavih smotuljaka i da ćete biti ovako uposleni kao i ja .evo samo ukratko za one koje me ne znaju, mm mi je imao oligoasthenozoospermiju i rekli su nam da bez podpomognute nema šanse za bebicu i tako smo se pripremili na mukotrpan posao, kao i svi nadali smo se da će odmah iz prve biti dobitno ali nismo ni došli do transfera zbig jake hiperstimulacije 32 jajne stanice, strahota jedna, jedva izvukla živu glavu, pa dva neuspjela transfera i onda je usljedio treći dobitni, nas mali Mate(jedna od dvije blastociste koje su vraćene, 12 dan beta oko 31.5 ali je rasla pravilno) i onda nakon 8 mjeseci ostala trudna prirodno (bila u šoku i nisam ni sama mogla povjerovati duuugo vremena)i 15.05 dobili malu Mariju. (mm uzimao u tom periodu malo matične mlijeći, malo zelene magme i neki čaj koji pravi neki lik kao za poboljšanje spermograma, pio ga je  samo mjesec dana )nismo radili spermogram više nikada tako da ne znamo kakvo je stanje .Tako da uvijek ima nade i nikada nemojte odustati i čuda se događaju onda kad ih najmanje očekujemo.volim vas puno i drž te mi se....cmoooook i hrpa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inna28

Hvala vam što ste tu...divne ste

----------


## linalena

Evo mene opet na Odbrojavanju, danas 2dc i prva 2 gonala mog drugog postupka
Bila sam 2 mjeseca na kontracepciji Lyndinette i baš me zanima kako ću reagirati u ovakvom postupk. Prvi postupak je bi gonali +decapeptyil i dobili 19 js izgleda slabije kvalitete

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Draga Linalena, od srca vam želim da uspijete. Sretno, sretno, sretno...

Dugo već gledam tvoj potpis i baš me boli-radi tebe, radi nas sviju koji prolazimo ovo i svih koji će se suočiti sa neplodnošću.
Nisu sve tvoje jajne stanice loše kvalitete. Uništilo ih je zamrzavanje. Nisu loše kvalitete tvoje stanice, loše  kvalitete su oni ne-ljudi s greškom u glavi  i pokvarenim dušama koji su donijeli ovaj zakon.


Sretno, draga sretno!

----------


## andream

Linalena, neka ti bude uspješan postupak, vibramo za tebe iz sve snage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da nam otvoriš novu rujansku listu kao prva trudnica!

----------


## innu

> Draga Linalena, od srca vam želim da uspijete. Sretno, sretno, sretno...
> 
> Dugo već gledam tvoj potpis i baš me boli-radi tebe, radi nas sviju koji prolazimo ovo i svih koji će se suočiti sa neplodnošću.
> Nisu sve tvoje jajne stanice loše kvalitete. Uništilo ih je zamrzavanje. Nisu loše kvalitete tvoje stanice, loše  kvalitete su oni ne-ljudi s greškom u glavi  i pokvarenim dušama koji su donijeli ovaj zakon.
> 
> 
> Sretno, draga sretno!


x

----------


## Mury

> Draga Linalena, od srca vam želim da uspijete. Sretno, sretno, sretno...
> 
> Dugo već gledam tvoj potpis i baš me boli-radi tebe, radi nas sviju koji prolazimo ovo i svih koji će se suočiti sa neplodnošću.
> Nisu sve tvoje jajne stanice loše kvalitete. Uništilo ih je zamrzavanje. Nisu loše kvalitete tvoje stanice, loše  kvalitete su oni ne-ljudi s greškom u glavi  i pokvarenim dušama koji su donijeli ovaj zakon.
> 
> 
> Sretno, draga sretno!


Ovo je tako dobro napisano da ću samo potpisati i Linaleni poslati još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## tiki_a

linalena za dobitni postupak~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

linelana, sretno! Za dobitni postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## alma_itd

*linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno :Klap:

----------


## uporna

> uhvatila malo vremena pa da se malo javim...mislim na vas stalno i nadam se da ćete šta prije doći do svojih mirišlavih smotuljaka i da ćete biti ovako uposleni kao i ja .evo samo ukratko za one koje me ne znaju, mm mi je imao oligoasthenozoospermiju i rekli su nam da bez podpomognute nema šanse za bebicu i tako smo se pripremili na mukotrpan posao, kao i svi nadali smo se da će odmah iz prve biti dobitno ali nismo ni došli do transfera zbig jake hiperstimulacije 32 jajne stanice, strahota jedna, jedva izvukla živu glavu, pa dva neuspjela transfera i onda je usljedio treći dobitni, nas mali Mate(jedna od dvije blastociste koje su vraćene, 12 dan beta oko 31.5 ali je rasla pravilno) i onda nakon 8 mjeseci ostala trudna prirodno (bila u šoku i nisam ni sama mogla povjerovati duuugo vremena)i 15.05 dobili malu Mariju. (mm uzimao u tom periodu malo matične mlijeći, malo zelene magme i neki čaj koji pravi neki lik kao za poboljšanje spermograma, pio ga je  samo mjesec dana )nismo radili spermogram više nikada tako da ne znamo kakvo je stanje .Tako da uvijek ima nade i nikada nemojte odustati i čuda se događaju onda kad ih najmanje očekujemo.volim vas puno i drž te mi se....cmoooook i hrpa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Ordep* čestitke na prinovi.  :Klap: 

Svima vama koje aktivno pratite ovaj podforum želim samo poručiti ne odustajte jer čuda se događaju kad se najmanje nadate (ima nas dosta koje smo nakon puno postupaka i loših spermiograma i svega spontano začele). Želim vam svima da uspijete čim prije.

----------


## linalena

Draga inna28 nadam se da sve sredilo kako bi što prije mogla dalje, da zajedno odbrojavamo, dogovoreno!!!!!

Inesz puno puno  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

andream, innu, Mury, tiki_a, ježić   :Heart:  i hvala puno


Jutro muž miksa 2 gonala, i ups sve mu iscuri , niš smiksali druga 2. Valjda će mi dati u bolnici nakonadu ili kupim sama???? Jel za to onda treba recept??

----------


## tiki_a

Ordep, čestitka i od mene, lijepo je što se javljaš  :Heart: 
uporna, lijepo napisano  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

linalena,ja sam kupovala bez recepta...

----------


## innu

uh, *linalena,*i meni se desilo, otišla, kupila bez recepta, ti probaj, možda ti nadoknade...

----------


## inna28

> Draga inna28 nadam se da sve sredilo kako bi što prije mogla dalje, da zajedno odbrojavamo, dogovoreno!!!!!
> 
> Inesz puno puno 
> 
> andream, innu, Mury, tiki_a, ježić   i hvala puno
> 
> 
> Jutro muž miksa 2 gonala, i ups sve mu iscuri , niš smiksali druga 2. Valjda će mi dati u bolnici nakonadu ili kupim sama???? Jel za to onda treba recept??




I meni se dogodilo isto,dr. mi je dao drugi recept,ne znam jel možeš bez njega.
Još uvijek nisam završila sa svim ovim,beta jako polako pada..nikako da završi svoje(da mi je netko rekao da ću moliti Boga da mi beta bude što niža,rekla bi da je lud-koja ironija)

----------


## kiara79

> Draga inna28 nadam se da sve sredilo kako bi što prije mogla dalje, da zajedno odbrojavamo, dogovoreno!!!!!
> 
> Inesz puno puno 
> 
> andream, innu, Mury, tiki_a, ježić  i hvala puno
> 
> 
> Jutro muž miksa 2 gonala, i ups sve mu iscuri , niš smiksali druga 2. Valjda će mi dati u bolnici nakonadu ili kupim sama???? Jel za to onda treba recept??


linalena ja ih kupila u apoteci preko puta SD,bez recepta samo sam pokazala pov.bolesti..

----------


## linalena

uff jutros smo dobro sve izveli, al mu se ruka tresla
ko da nije to nikada radio
a ja bez imalo pardona uživam u odmoru uz klimu, zapravo ja i pesica
danas idem prekontrolirati štitnjaču, nadam se da stimulacija neće biti problem (jedva dobila termin)

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Mi se vratili sa prve folikulometrije, ima ih za sada 8 komada... Ja sam se nekako nadala da ce ih biti vise (cini mi se da je jaca stimulacija- prosli put sam do 8 dc primila 15 gonala i bilo ih je 8, kao i sad nakon 18 menopura). 

Ma zapravo, tak i nije bitan broj, nego krajnji rezultat  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Tikki, gdje ćeš ljepši broj. Ja sam imala točno toliko folikula u zadnjem dobitnom postupku, od čega na kraju 5 jajnih stanica. Sretno!

----------


## ježić

tikki, samo nek se oni dalje lijepo razvijaju. Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Tikki, samo nek su kvalitetne, ne brini previše za broj! Sretno dalje!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## medeni

Drage žene, sretno svima u borbi, isplatiti će se upornost, budite jake.
Samo da prijavim: 3.dan Menopura i ultrazvuk u subotu u Pragu.Putujemo prije štoperice, tako nam se čini bolje.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## mravic

medeni, srecno

----------


## Snekica

medeni, nek vam Česi donesu sreću!  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

tikki, neka folikule lijepo rastu i budu što kvalitetnije stanice ~~~~~~~~~~~
medeni mnogo sreće, ~~~~~~
linalena sretno, nadam se da se ručice više ne tresu, uh kada se sjetim svog prvog miješanja i samobockanja, ne znam bi li plakala il se smijala, to je baš bila prava komedija :Laughing: 
za plodan kolovoz i što bolji početak jesenjih postupaka~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

> tikki, neka folikule lijepo rastu i budu što kvalitetnije stanice ~~~~~~~~~~~
> medeni mnogo sreće, ~~~~~~
> linalena sretno, nadam se da se ručice više ne tresu, uh kada se sjetim svog prvog miješanja i samobockanja, ne znam bi li plakala il se smijala, to je baš bila prava komedija
> za plodan kolovoz i što bolji početak jesenjih postupaka~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ovo je tako fino rečeno da ću samo  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i dodati svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

prijavljujem se u pikalice, od danas smo u akciji, 6. put, za našeg bebača  :Smile: 
medeni, tikki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

> prijavljujem se u pikalice, od danas smo u akciji, 6. put, za našeg bebača 
> medeni, tikki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas


Zelim ti uspjesan postupak i da uskoro skacemo ovdje zbog tvoje pozitivne bete i svega lijepog sto nakon toga dolazi :Klap:

----------


## laky

> prijavljujem se u pikalice, od danas smo u akciji, 6. put, za našeg bebača 
> medeni, tikki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ivica_k, sretno ti, sretno!!!

i svima vama ostalima, naravno - puno sreće od srca!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ivica_k* vibram ti od  :Heart:  za uspjeh i super dobitni postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

> prijavljujem se u pikalice, od danas smo u akciji, 6. put, za našeg bebača 
> medeni, tikki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas


Sretno!
Nama je upalila 6 sreća!

----------


## Lua

> prijavljujem se u pikalice, od danas smo u akciji, 6. put, za našeg bebača 
> medeni, tikki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas


Sreeeeeetno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Ivica_K sretno!!!! Neka bude sesta sreca  :Smile: 

Kod nas, danas stoperica i u petak punkcija te, nadam se, tulum u labu  :Very Happy:  
Sad sam vec jako nestrpljiva, jer me cice i jajnici bas bole i stalno podsjecaju na postupak...

----------


## kiki30

Ivica_K sretno!!!!  :Smile: 
tikki za veliki tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Tikki, pa ti si to expresno riješila! Sad nek cure i dečki rastu da budu lijepi i sređeni za tulum!  :Kiss: 
ivica__K za 6. sreću!!!

----------


## ježić

*medeni, ivica_k, tikki*, sretno!!!!

----------


## mare41

Ja ću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 4 češke bete: meki, hop, venddy, anđeo!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## darmar

ivica_k mnogo sreće,~~~~~~~~da cijeli postupak ide najboljim mogućim slijedom i završi najljepšim ishodom, sretno! :Heart: 
tikki ~~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju i tulum u labosu!
~~~~~~~~~~,naravno, za češke bete!

----------


## tigrical

> ivica_k mnogo sreće,~~~~~~~~da cijeli postupak ide najboljim mogućim slijedom i završi najljepšim ishodom, sretno!
> tikki ~~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju i tulum u labosu!
> ~~~~~~~~~~,naravno, za češke bete!


Potpisujem, sve je rečeno!

----------


## mare41

tigrical, dobar avatar :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> tigrical, dobar avatar



potpis .............. da i tebe uslikaju uskoro takvu sa radosnicama na obrazu, iz petnih žila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

*mare41, Kadauna, Vita22* - ljubim vas!

----------


## Lua

> tigrical, dobar avatar


Slažem se!  :Yes: 

Pozzdrav cure......

----------


## mare41

Lua, lijepo te vidjeti...kiss

----------


## Lua

Mare41......  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

ivica_k, tikki, medeni,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitne postupke!!!
A naravno i češkim curama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kao i svima nama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

Malo sam van toka sta se na odbrojavanju desava i ko je sve medju cekalicam kojecega,ali evo svima saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitne postupke :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Punkcija prosla... Sad je vrijeme zai tulum u labu  :Smile:  transfer ce, nadamo se, biti u srijedu. Idemo na blastice! 

E da, rezultat je punkcije 10 JS, doktor se cinio zadovoljan, pa smo i mi.

----------


## alma_itd

*tikki*  za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*Tikki*, bravo!!! Isti score kao i nama, sad se nadam da će ti biti isto tako uspješno!  :Smile:  Kako je bilo, jel boljelo? Koliko je na koncu bilo folikula? Navijam za divne blastice! Jeste ti i tm odlučili koliko bi vratili?

----------


## tikki

* ValaMala*, iskreno nemam pojma koliko je folikula bilo... doktor nije nista rekao. Samo, prva epruveta me totalno zbedirala, napuni on epruvetu i pokaze mi uz objasnjenje da je to folikularna tekucina- doda epruvetu biologu i krene dalje s aspitiracijom, a biolog javlja- ova je prazna  :Shock:  i kaze doktor da su to bili prekrasni folikuli, a eto orazni. U tom trenu su mi sve ladje potonule  :Sad:  ali na kraju je sve dobro zavrsilo, hvala Bogu.

Inace, doktor je bio stvarno super, njezan i brz  :Smile:  sve je bilo ok dok nismo krenuli prema autu, nakon nekih 6-7 minuta me pocelo jako boliti, ali se nakon cca pola sata smirilo. Doma sam odspavala, i sad je puno bolje  :Smile: 

A sto se tice vracanja, vidjet cemo kakve ce biti mrvice do srijede, mi smo se isto nekako odlucili da bi da nam vrate 2 blastice, ako bude  :Smile: , a  nadamo se da ce niti stogod za zamrznuti...

----------


## Snekica

tikki eto vidiš, sve je prošlo super! sad samo nek cure i dečki obave svoj posao i da bude i koja za zamrznuti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

*tikki*, bravo! Sad najprije da zavibram za dobar tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## eva133

Tikki, lijepo se odmori i u srijedu u nove pobjede.

----------


## linalena

tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jedan kvalitetan plodonosan tulum u labu

ja sutra 2 UZV, 8dc, valjda je kaj naraslo

----------


## mrvica7

evo i mene tu...ponedeljak radim testic jer mi jos uputnica za betu nije stigla, ali je ocekujem u pon.ili utorak...u pon. ce biti 14dpt...

----------


## tikki

* Linalena* ~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe folikulice na uzv!

* Mrvica7* drzim fige za plusic na testu i veeeeliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Mrvice7 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je tulum i dalje na repertoaru (uff vidi se da dugo nisam tulumarila, kak se ono kaže kada se tulum drugi dan ponavlja???)

Današnji UZV: 9dc, folikuli 14-15mm (u zadnjoj/prvoj stimulaciji 11dc su bili 14mm, a tada počeli sa po 3 gonala, sada deremo po 2)
uveli cetrotide, kontrola opet u ponedjeljak

sve mi se nekako čini brzo, no neznam broj folikula

----------


## Sela

Dobrojutro pdfu!
Zahladilo je,ali nasa srca su i dalje vruca u zelji i nastojanju da damo ljubav!
Special pusa i vibrice *Tikki* i malcima koji tulumare
i svima u postupcima saka dobrih zelja!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Mrvice, tikki, linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mrvica7

test negativan....curke moje svima vam saljem pozitivne vibre i da sto prije vase bete budu sto vece ili pozitivni testovi....pusa svima....

----------


## Mury

A joj *mrvice*, jako mi je žao, ali da ti ipak još i betu napraviš, jer znaš i sama da je dosta trudnoća sa negativnim testovima a pozitivnim betama!

----------


## mrvica7

> A joj *mrvice*, jako mi je žao, ali da ti ipak još i betu napraviš, jer znaš i sama da je dosta trudnoća sa negativnim testovima a pozitivnim betama!


hocu da, cisto da vidim da li se uopce sto desavalo ili nije apsolutno nista...cekam uputnicu danas ili sutra...

----------


## linalena

11dc  endo 10mm 
folikuli D 17mm, L 15 mm, i dobar broj (neznam i dalje koliko, a ima sigurno više od 2)
joj i opet sutra kontrola
punkcija četvrtak ili petak

----------


## linalena

mrvice7 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i    :Love:

----------


## darmar

mrvica7, jako mi je žao što je test negativan, al nema odustajanja, beta je jedini vjerodostojan dokaz!Nadam se da ćeš nas sve iznenaditi  betom!
tikki mnogo pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
linalena da punkcija bude uspješna, bezbolna, a opet sa što više lijepih stanica :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Evo da nabacim malo kolektivnih vibrica, pa se poslužite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> mrvica7, jako mi je žao što je test negativan, al nema odustajanja, beta je jedini vjerodostojan dokaz!Nadam se da ćeš nas sve iznenaditi  betom!
> tikki mnogo pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
> linalena da punkcija bude uspješna, bezbolna, a opet sa što više lijepih stanica


*X*

----------


## Bab

Svima šaljem puuuunoooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a posebne našoj *Tikki*, za urnebesan tulum u labu. Nadam se da su se malci ispartijali preko vikenda i da samo čekaju da njihova mamica dođe po njih.

cure i dečki, svima puse i poslužite se sa finom :Coffee: , čajekom, kakaom, nesicom...šta god vam paše...dobro će doć jedna nakon gableca  :Yes:

----------


## seka35

> test negativan....curke moje svima vam saljem pozitivne vibre i da sto prije vase bete budu sto vece ili pozitivni testovi....pusa svima....


mrvice ,jako mi zao ,ali nemoj odustajati. pogledaj moj potpis

----------


## alma_itd

*seka 35*  :Very Happy:  Kako brzo prolazi,jos tri mjeseca i dolazi nam mali Patrik,a ja sam se nesto skroz pogubila,sve kontam tebi termin slijedece godine :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

krasne vijesti: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67504-m...57#post1950757

----------


## ivica_k

milivoj73, čestitke još jedanput, i jedva čekam da vas vidim utroje :Very Happy: 

tikki, vibrrrram za tebe
mrvica7, pričekajmo betu nećemo se još žalostiti i tješiti
posebne vibrice čekalicama beta iz praga, meki, venddy, anđeo s neba i hop :Heart: 

mi smo danas stigli u pfc, reakcija na protokol je dobra, 10tak folikula, nadamo se, nadamo...

----------


## andream

I naše čestitke još jednom Milivojima na bebici. Ivice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba, jako jako dobar početak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

jutreko...vrijeme je za kavicu :Coffee: ...skuhana je,poslužite se...mmmmmm fina,topla...ima i čajeka i nesa..

svima u postupku želim sreću,da vam se čim prije ostvari trocifrena beta..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čekalicama da čim prije prođe vrijeme čekanja~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ma svima kolektivno za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## linalena

> jutreko...vrijeme je za kavicu...skuhana je,poslužite se...mmmmmm fina,topla...ima i čajeka i nesa..
> 
> svima u postupku želim sreću,da vam se čim prije ostvari trocifrena beta..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> čekalicama da čim prije prođe vrijeme čekanja~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ma svima kolektivno za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x 

Ja čekam punkciju u petak, još sutra 3 gonala + cetrotide i navečer štoperica

----------


## seka35

alma,ma kakvi tri mjeseca ! ja sam danas 31 nedjelja ,a u 38 cu skinuti serklaz i najvjerojatnije ce tad i biti porod ,a to je jos 7 tjedana tj. nesto manje od dva mjeseca.

 u kojoj si ti nedjelji?

----------


## alma_itd

> alma,ma kakvi tri mjeseca ! ja sam danas 31 nedjelja ,a u 38 cu skinuti serklaz i najvjerojatnije ce tad i biti porod ,a to je jos 7 tjedana tj. nesto manje od dva mjeseca.
> 
>  u kojoj si ti nedjelji?


Waaau,jos 2 mjeseca,sad ce to bzo proletjeti :Very Happy:  Ja sam prema jednom dr. u 14 nedjelji a prema drugom dr. u 13,pa sad neznam ni sama :Rolling Eyes: .Ja se ufuravam da sam u 14 nekako mi lakse :Laughing:

----------


## Ordep

svima hrpetina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Cure evo nove liste, nadam se da ste se sve odmorile preko ljeta i da pune elana krecete po svoje srecice :Zaljubljen: 

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
nana1976, IVF, VV 
maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
Kandela, IVF, VV 
Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
kaja76, 1. AIH, KBC Ri (nakon 1x prirodna trudnoća, missed ab)
faith79, IVF, PFC 
Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
honeybee, IVF Petrova
đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
inesz, 1. ICSI
darkica, 3. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 2xICSI IVF Centar)

*KOLOVOZ 2011.*
MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
nora, FET, Prag

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
meki 02.09. (Prag)
venddy 02.09. (Prag)
lasta 04.09. ( Ljubljana)
anđeo sa neba 06.09. (Prag)
hop 06.09. (Prag)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Tikki, medeni,

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*


*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*

linalena, ivica_k, hrki, kordica,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 



*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
8.mjesec: olea77, orline, rose, Ona koja nije pisala, mravic, rikikiki, Strašna,
9. mjesec: sany7,gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, darmar, Sela, luna1, špelkica, mala bu, lberc, ivka, thinkpink, martina3108, Sissy75, kia, kiki30, morskavila, Miga24, ježić, sweety, LilyOfTheValey, simicv
10. mjesec: ivka13, tantolina, kokos, Nety, jo1974,
11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77, inada,

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, inaa, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kiša, Lua, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, sildad, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, Tina2701, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, dorina199, kerolajn5, sara38, njofra75, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, mimi81, Bab, ptica1, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, innu, Gosparka, mishica_zg, kika222, ana.b, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Becky, Tigrical, Charlie, Abys, vulkan, mistic, Gabi25, tajna30, Sanja1, m arta, belma3, Desideria, artisan, Missixty, miba, Hope31, bohinj, butterfly101, anddu, laky, sezen, dim, nina32, zlatta, Tiki_a, spodoba, anakob, Toyota, b.a.b.y., medena8, Tinkica, nina977, nana0501, matahari, eva133, Bubzi, Barbarella, mirjana s, Maby baby, sezen, Inna28, kiara79, Ameli, olivera

----------


## Sela

Sudeci po cekalicama bete,Prag je imao najvise posla u kolovozu!!Pohvale na listi!!Sretno svima u "crvenom"!!!

----------


## venddy

mrvica baš mi je žao zbog negativnog testa :Love: 
meni je sutra dan "D". Sutra mi je po rasporedu m, a ja molim Boga da me preskoči na 9 mjeseci. Preživim li sutra onda još ima nade da bi mogla bit i neka betica u petak.

----------


## Inesz

mrvica, nije negativno dok beta to ne kaže.
venddy, čekam s tobom. kad je beta?
ja sam nakon svog prvog transfera bila sigurna da će beta biti pozitivna, sada više nisam sigurna u ništa 
.

----------


## Sela

*Venddy*  :Cekam:  a onda cemo  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Nora

Venddy, veče pred dan D, znam kako ti je...Iako mi je ovo bio 7. postupak, čekanje i iščekivanje rezultata Bete iz laba mi sve teže pada.....čovek bi pomislio navikneš se, nije prvi put...
No, napokon, danas 14. dan Beta Hcg 360  :Very Happy:   Ne mogu da verujem da se ovo događa meni!
Svim čekalicama želim istim rezultat!!! Navijam!!!

----------


## mare41

Nora, ja jedva dočekala da čestitam, lijepa beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (i poticaj drugima za FET, kojeg više nema u Hrvata)

----------


## Šiškica

Nora čestitam  :Very Happy: ljepa beta  :Yes:

----------


## kiki30

nora,čestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
vendy,evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu u petak!!!

----------


## linalena

Nora čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Vendy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

i naravno za sve sa liste u postupcima

----------


## tikki

Nora čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

Vendy za betu ~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 

Mi smo sutra na transferu (nadam se da ce biti nesto za transferirat)... Bas me frka. Mislim ne transfera, nego da ne dodjemo u ordinaciju, a doktor kaze, zao mi je...

----------


## linalena

tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer, biti će sve u redu i od sutra maženje

----------


## darmar

nora čestitam, super beta, nek sada sve ide školski :Smile: 
vendy neka te beta sutra ugodno iznenadi i šokira svojm veličinom, pozitivno naravno, zato šaljem mnoštvo pozitivnih vibri ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨!
tikki ¨¨¨¨¨za uspješan transfer i iznenađujući dobar broj embrija!

----------


## Kadauna

samo da poskočim za našeg *Milivoja* i NŽ i njihovu Karlu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od  :Heart: , *Karla* welcome!


*Bab*  :Kiss: , šteta što nećeš doći na forumsku kavicu, no sretna vam sutrašnja godišnjica braka, da vam se na sljedećoj pridruži jedna ili dvije bebice

Za vrijedni Prag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*nora*, iskrene čestitke i još ~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću  :Very Happy: 
vendy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!!!
tikki za savršene embrije koji će ostati u tvome trbuščiću 9 mjeseci  :Smile: 
Iskrene čestitke Mijuvoju i NJŽ, te sretan dolazak na svijet maloj Karli  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pikanje, punkcije, transfere, bete a tužnicama za hrabrost i snagu za dalje planove!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Nora* čestitam na lijepoj beti!

Čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

*Nora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Nora* čestitam!
*Venddy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za praške djevojke i poseban oblak trudničke prašine lagano usmjeravam  ivici_k i našoj Mare  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Evo mene s transfera... kojeg je dakle bilo, ali rezultati nisu obecavajuci  :Sad:  Od 10 JS dobivenih punkciom, samo su 3 bile ok i te tri su pokusali oploditi... Samo su se dvije oplodile, i obje su docekale 5. dan, ali nisu bas savrsene (trenutno su vise u stadiju morule nego blastice). Zbog tako losih rezultata, naravno nismo imali niti sto zamrznuti.

Ako nista drugo, ovaj postupak nam je otkrio da ocito diagnoza MM, koja iako pridonosi problemu, nije jedini uzrok vec su moje stanice izgleda lose kvalitete. U zagrebu sam primjerice od 7 aspiriranih imala 5 dobrih, sve tri su stavili oplodjivat ali ni tada embriji nisu bili odlicni (od dvije zamrznute naravno nije bilo nista).

Naravno, uvijek postoji nada da ce se nase dvije mrvice nastavit borit i da ce ostati s nama... samo moje trenutno raspolozenje je na prilicno niskim granama.

----------


## venddy

tikki želim ti da se tvoje dvije mrvice zadrže kod mamice :Yes: 

kod mene opet ništa, test jutros 14dnt negativan, spoting počeo i m će danas ili sutra.

----------


## ivica_k

venddy, žao mi je, ali čekaju vas smrzlići i nova šansa :Love: 
tikki, čuvaj mrve :Cool:

----------


## ivica_k

šumskovoće, hvala na oprašivanju ili zaprašivanju, kakogod samo nek pomogne :Grin:

----------


## Lua

> venddy, žao mi je, ali čekaju vas smrzlići i nova šansa
> tikki, čuvaj mrve


X

i ivica_k ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeeliku betu  :Yes: 

Nora čeeestitam  :Klap: 

Svima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## lasta

tikki bas mi je zao da nije ispalo kako si zeljela,ali mozda ipak bude bolje nego kod nas. imali smo 6 odlicnih blasica ali nista od svega.
evo ti malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja danas napravila testic i nista,znam treba cekati  betu ali jednostavno ovo brljavljenje cetvrti dan ne daje bas ni prevelike nade

----------


## darmar

vendy jako mi je žao, :Love: , ženo glavu gore, isplači se i skupi snage za dalje, tvoji smrzlići čekaju na tebe!
tikki hajde malo optimizma, uhvatit će se mrvice i ostati u tvome trbušćiću narednih 9 mjeseci :Smile: ~~~~~~~~
evo svima ~~~~~~, za što got kome treba, nek se posluži!
lasta :Love: , nema odustajanja, glavu gore i želim ti da skupiš snagu za dalje!

----------


## lasta

ajoj ovo je zbilja bilo jedno forumsko kukanje...ali snage uvijek ima
i zato evo svima jos malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i jos malo :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*tikki*, nek ti moj rođendan donese toliko željenu trocifrenu betu!  :Smile:  
Tužnicama veliki hug, a sretnicama i čekalicama veliki kiss!

----------


## seka35

> Evo mene s transfera... kojeg je dakle bilo, ali rezultati nisu obecavajuci  Od 10 JS dobivenih punkciom, samo su 3 bile ok i te tri su pokusali oploditi... Samo su se dvije oplodile, i obje su docekale 5. dan, ali nisu bas savrsene (trenutno su vise u stadiju morule nego blastice). Zbog tako losih rezultata, naravno nismo imali niti sto zamrznuti.
> 
> Ako nista drugo, ovaj postupak nam je otkrio da ocito diagnoza MM, koja iako pridonosi problemu, nije jedini uzrok vec su moje stanice izgleda lose kvalitete. U zagrebu sam primjerice od 7 aspiriranih imala 5 dobrih, sve tri su stavili oplodjivat ali ni tada embriji nisu bili odlicni (od dvije zamrznute naravno nije bilo nista).
> 
> Naravno, uvijek postoji nada da ce se nase dvije mrvice nastavit borit i da ce ostati s nama... samo moje trenutno raspolozenje je na prilicno niskim granama.


tiki ,nemoj da te to brine .. ja sam imala 7 jajnih stanica od koji se oplodilo 5 ,vratili mi dva ,a ostale se nisu razvijale tako da i mi nismo imali sta za zamrznuti ,pa vidis da je opet uspjelo. ne znam da li si citala o meni kad sam bila u mariboru ? u mariboru sam imala 21 jajnu stanicu ,19 se oplodilo   ,8 zamrznuli  sve blastice i na kraju nista . zato draga moja nema pravila . u ljubljani mi vracena dva  i to treci dan  i vidis sad sam u 31 nedjelji. nista ti ne brini ,bit ce to bingo!

----------


## miba

venddy  :Love:

----------


## tikki

> tiki ,nemoj da te to brine .. ja sam imala 7 jajnih stanica od koji se oplodilo 5 ,vratili mi dva ,a ostale se nisu razvijale tako da i mi nismo imali sta za zamrznuti ,pa vidis da je opet uspjelo. ne znam da li si citala o meni kad sam bila u mariboru ? u mariboru sam imala 21 jajnu stanicu ,19 se oplodilo   ,8 zamrznuli  sve blastice i na kraju nista . zato draga moja nema pravila . u ljubljani mi vracena dva  i to treci dan  i vidis sad sam u 31 nedjelji. nista ti ne brini ,bit ce to bingo!


Ma znam ja da nema pravila... ali i doktor mi je rekao da je 2 oplodjene od 10 dosta los rezultat (a sa mnom je kao sve ok, a i "tek" sam 83 godiste). A ni ove dvije na 5. dan nisu izgledale bas reprezentativno  :Sad:  doktor ih je opisao kao tak-tak, recimo 5/10. 

Nego, ja sad ne znam jel netko zna koje bi mozda pretrage mogli napraviti da se vidi ako je u necemu potencijalni razlog mojih losih stanica? Ili se mozda jednostavno bas nije pogodio ciklus i stimulacija (sad su bili menopuri i dipherelini), prosli puta samo gonali i tada se oplodilo 5/7 (ali embriji iz 2 smrznute JS su se prestale dijeliti).

----------


## linalena

6 oocita, transfer pon/uto/sri , saznat ćemo tek u pon

bolilo me poprilično, i sada idem spavat

bilo nas dosta pa čak je jedan par razgovarao na njemačkom

----------


## Sela

*Linalena* sretno!!
Jedan mali gorkosaljivi osvrt-ovi sto pricaju na njemackom,to je valjda taj neki par-dva sto cak iz inostranstva dolaze na ljecenje u Hr
jer su culi da je tu urnebes od uspjesnosti-parafraziram Milinovica.

----------


## ivica_k

meni je punktirano 9 js, ali su 3js nezrele, pa na njih ne računamo
sutra ćemo saznati je li transfer u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak
samo nek se moje mrve oplode :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Pa prepoznali su da imamo 6 postupaka besplatno mi koji smo na teret HZZO-a, s čime se ministar toliko hvali - valjda ljudi misle da država ne bi toliko puta plaćala da nema smisla. Da mi je samo znati njihovu logiku... a možda su tek neupućeni?

----------


## andream

Ivice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šest veličanstvenih (srećom pa ste u Pragu).

----------


## darmar

linalena , ivica_k ~~~~~~~~za tulum u labosu :Smile:  sretno!
ivica_k nisam vidjela ovu mogućnost transfera za nedjelju il ponedjeljak, pa sam vibrala za blastice, al svejedno neka se mrvice oplode i vrate svojoj mamici na čuvanje narednih 9 mj :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Pa mogu biti blastice i 4ti dan-tad se zovu -napredni embrij :Grin:

----------


## darmar

sela ok,onda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da svi embriji budu napredni :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

> meni je punktirano 9 js, ali su 3js nezrele, pa na njih ne računamo
> sutra ćemo saznati je li transfer u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak
> samo nek se moje mrve oplode


Jaaako lijepo  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~za puno naprednih mrvica

----------


## inna28

Linalena,tikki,ivica_k....sretno!!!!!!

----------


## tikki

Linalena, ivica_k~~~~~~~~ sretno cure! I jos malo za super embrije ~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> Linalena,tikki,ivica_k....sretno!!!!!!


xxx, i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Snekica

Još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za napredne embrije!!!

----------


## kiki30

evo i od mene puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja jučer počela s pikanjem i u četvrtak prvi ultrazvuk !! moram priznat da me malo strah jer sad imam skroz promjenjenu terapiju ali nadam se da će bit sve dobro  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure velike vibrice svima i obilje trudnicke prasine! Pusa svima i da nam sve mazite busice jos ove godine!

----------


## tikki

Kiki30 da promjena terapije bude pun pogodak! Sad za pocetak ~~~~~~~~~ za dobre folikulice!

I svima ostalima u postupku, vibrice za najljepsi moguci ishod!

----------


## ježić

Evo svima malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, pa se poslužite, za što vam treba!

----------


## anddu

Ovdje vas je najveća koncentracija pa evo. Cure vrijeme je da nakon najnovijih izjava Milinovića još jednom pokažemo da nismo ovce. A za ovo zaista ne treba puno vremena (ja sam svoje pismo napisala za 10 minuta), a sve nas se tiče. Pokrenimo se i tražimo Milinovićevu javnu ispriku za protekle dvije godine, detalji na linku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku!

----------


## gala1979

anddu, u potpunosti podržavam i šaljem pismo

Sent from my Desire HD

----------


## ivica_k

hvala vam, hvala svima! vaše vibrice su pomogle, imamo 4 zametka, a transfer je u ponedjeljak

----------


## ivica_k

kiki30, nek promjena terapije donese dobitne js! :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

> hvala vam, hvala svima! vaše vibrice su pomogle, imamo 4 zametka, a transfer je u ponedjeljak


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## eva133

ivica_k sretno!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> hvala vam, hvala svima! vaše vibrice su pomogle, imamo 4 zametka, a transfer je u ponedjeljak


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:   od srca ti želim da nam ubrzo javiš i prekrasnu betu a bit će ne sumnjam u to. :Yes:

----------


## tikki

> hvala vam, hvala svima! vaše vibrice su pomogle, imamo 4 zametka, a transfer je u ponedjeljak


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak, i za trocifrenu betu dva tjedna iza  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*ivica_k*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam za dva tjedna objaviš ogromnu bet!!!
*kiki30*, da promjena terapije urodi najljepšim polodm  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

ivica_k~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

----------


## kiki30

ivica,sretno !!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i betu !!!

----------


## bugaboo

> *ivica_k*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam za dva tjedna objaviš ogromnu bet!!!
> *kiki30*, da promjena terapije urodi najljepšim polodm  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


X

----------


## Snekica

> ~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak, i za trocifrenu betu dva tjedna iza


*X*

----------


## venddy

za sve cure u potupku čekanja bete ili čekanja transfera puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
neka nam ovaj rujan donese najviše beta do sada.

----------


## kiki30

venddy,za sutrašnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lasta

Evo da se i ja javim nakon prvog šoka. Beta 213.

----------


## kiki30

lasta,pa čestitam !!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

ma joj hvala. mi smo odustali vec od ovoga nakon sveg,skupljali pare za 10-ti mjesec a ono šok. ma zbilja ne treba nista uzeti kao gotovo
evo tebi malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka i tebi malo zaprasim

----------


## lasta

tikki i tebi naravno~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

lasta čestitke na beti, neka i dalje bude sve pozitivno :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

draga venddy, ja se sve nadam da ćete po smrzliće ići ipak za otprilike 2 godine.  :Smile: 
ova beta jest mala, ali vrijeme duplanja je 72 sata, što je u okviru prihvatljivog.
znam da ti je teško, ali nemoj još gubiti nadu...

----------


## tikki

Lasta čestitke na krasnoj beti! Evo iz sveg srca držim fige da tako pozitivno bude do kraja!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

oh, pa nisam vidjela...
bravo za lastu i  uskoro malu lastavicu! :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

lasta, iskrene cestitke od srca

----------


## Mury

*lasta*,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , iskrene čestitke i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do kraja bude sve ok!!!

----------


## darmar

ivica_k super za napredne embrije :Smile:  Neka te/nas trocifrena beta za dva tjedan obraduje !
lasta, čestike na beti, neka sada sve ide školski¨¨¨¨¨¨

----------


## Snekica

Lasta  :Very Happy:  čestitam! Nek ti T bude cijela školska!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Lasta, bravo za betu! Sada neka lijepo raste i zelim ti da uskoro vidis srceko na uzv!

----------


## linalena

jutro i jedna/koliko god treba vruća mirisna  :Coffee: 

venddy puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta poskoči kak se priliči 
lasta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za betu

Ja čekam 10 da zvrcnem lab da vidimo rezultat tuluma prek vikenda, a možda me i oni nazovu prije da dođem na transfer.Danas je treći dan

----------


## lasta

hvala svima,jos sređujemo dojmove(ma jos ne vjerujemo)
linalena~~~~~~~~~da je tulum bio zakon 
a i svima kome treba jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cure hvala zakon ste :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

venddy,za betu !!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
linalena,za najbolji rezultat i uspješan transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

transfer u srijedu, 5.dan
nadam se da je to dobar znak, makar zadnji put su mi 5.dan vratili 3komada  4-stanična al je onda bilo 19oocita, sada SAMO 6 a i pila sam pilule i DHEA

----------


## laky

super da je 5 dan  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Bravoooooo linalenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Lasta cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Linalena za lijepe blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

> Lasta cestitam
> 
> Linalena za lijepe blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~


Potpisujem

----------


## darmar

linalena za lijepe blastice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

moja beta danas 19dpt 73
u srijedu ponovo na betu

----------


## darmar

venddy super :Klap: , ~~~~~~~ nek se dalje nastavi uredno duplati!SRETNOOOO

----------


## tiki_a

> moja beta danas 19dpt 73
> u srijedu ponovo na betu


venddy odlično!!!  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

lasta ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
linalena ~~~~~~za blastice

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Lasta cestitam
> 
> Linalena za lijepe blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~


*X

venndy*, bravo za rast bete. Samo nek se nastavi duplati.

----------


## Darkica

*Lasta*, čestitam od srca!

----------


## Mury

*venddy*, odlično za rast bete, evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se i dalje uredno dupla!!!
*linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice!!!
I svima ostalim koji su u postupcima ili tek startaju  ili će uskoro krenuti ili...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

> *venddy*, odlično za rast bete, evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se i dalje uredno dupla!!!
> *linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice!!!
> I svima ostalim koji su u postupcima ili tek startaju ili će uskoro krenuti ili...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


lasta cestitke, maki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Ooooo linalena, pa tek sad vidjeh da ideš po 5-dnevne mrvice  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Venddy super rast! ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!  :Zaljubljen: 
Linalena, držim fige za mrvice i da bude bingo  :Smile:

----------


## zvončica1976

Drage moje,svima želim što prije isti scenarij...
POSTALA SAM MAMA 27.08.2011,prekrasne djevojčice,čim uhvatim malo vremena,bit će i moja priča s poroda  :Wink: 
Do tada ljube vas mala mišica,mama i tata...

----------


## Inesz

Oh, bože ... danas toliko lijepih vijesti. Čestitam Zvončice. Sretno malenoj i roditeljima!

----------


## lasta

Venddy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

Zvončica čestitke,a maloj Viti dobrodošlica

----------


## mravic

Zvoncice cestitam

----------


## kiki30

Čestitam, Zvončice !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
venddy,evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu!!!!

----------


## venddy

za mene gotova borba s betom, danas prokrvarila pa ćemo zaključit ovu biokemijsku trudnoću
Sad čekamo listopad

----------


## lasta

venndy :Love:

----------


## venddy

promaklo mi je ovo, tek sad vidim: Zvončice čestitka tebi i tm i velika pusa Viti

----------


## kiki30

venddy,žao mi je...  :Love:

----------


## Lua

Venddy žao mi je....  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

vendy jako mi je žao, drž se i super za plan za dalje

zvončice čestitke na bebice, nek vam je srećom i blagoslovom

Ja si danas samo razmišljam o mojim mrvicama, rastite mi rastite. Čak sam se primila spremanja da sutra mogu samo odmarat. Inače me jajnici pošteno pikaju, sise rasturaju, spava mi se i tak, normalno samo potpuno. I da markiram novu školsku godinu od početka

----------


## Snekica

Venddy, žao mi je! Vidim da si već organizirala idući, pa nek ti je taj sretan, kad je već ovaj postupak završio neslavan!  :Love:

----------


## Mury

*zvončice*, čestitke :Very Happy: 
*venddy*, jako mi je žao, znam što to znači biokemijska T  :Crying or Very sad: 
_linalena_, još za tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sutra budu savršene blastice!!!

----------


## miba

venddy draga-drži se :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

lasta, bravo za betu
zvončice, čestitke na mišici
linalena, navijamo za blastice
venddy, sviđa mi se tvoja srčanost, nakon ove biokemijske, fet mora biti bingo

od jučer sam čekalica bete, 21.09. ćemo znati što i kako dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*ivica_k*, do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

> *ivica_k*, do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu!!!


Da se "rijesimo" i ivice i linalene s Foruma~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za OGROMNE bete

----------


## venddy

> Da se "rijesimo" i ivice i linalene s Foruma~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za OGROMNE bete


*X*

----------


## tikki

> Da se "rijesimo" i ivice i linalene s Foruma~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za OGROMNE bete


*X* sretno, sretno sretno!!!! Od srca cure  :Zaljubljen: 


Venddy žao mi je što si morala proći kroz biokemijsku  :Sad:  drago mi je ipak da imate plan za dalje i nadam se da će 10. mjesec biti bingo iz FETa!

----------


## hop

Cure da li možda znate da li je endometrij na 17dpt od 11mm ok?Beta mi je 723,40 na 17dpt, ali mući me da li endomerij od 11mm tanji ili nije za tu situaciju i na 17dpt?

----------


## ježić

> *X* sretno, sretno sretno!!!! Od srca cure 
> 
> 
> Venddy žao mi je što si morala proći kroz biokemijsku  drago mi je ipak da imate plan za dalje i nadam se da će 10. mjesec biti bingo iz FETa!


I moj potpis na ovo.

*X*

----------


## linalena

transfer 3 morule
kažu da mi se stanice malo sporije razvijaju ali da su sada super 
e nemrem vjerovati da imam nekaj živo u sebi s više od 6 stanica
tak sam hepi da sam taxistu ostavila 25kn za sreću

----------


## darmar

linalena super, neka se morulice lijepo ugnijezde i prerastu u lijepe bebice :Smile:  SRETNO, ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

linalena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam zbog ovog postupka budeš još sretnija za nekih 9 mjeseci

----------


## lasta

Linalena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude savrseno i da mi se sto prije pridruzis na drugi forum jer se tamo sve guraju sa Seve :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

linalena,sretno !!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budeš tako sretna i kad ugledaš betu !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

kiki30 ako se ne varam sutra si na prvom UZ. Evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da se ugodno iznenadis

----------


## kiki30

je lasta,sutra prvi ultrazvuk i trema mi je kao da do sad nikad nisam bila  :Smile:  hvala ti,javim se kad se vratimo

----------


## Darkica

*kiki30*, sretno!

----------


## hrki

> linalena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam zbog ovog postupka budeš još sretnija za nekih 9 mjeseci


   Potpisujem! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## H2O

Drage moje dugo dugo nisam pisala,tu i tamo vas pročitam.Tako mi je drago zbog novih trudnica i dječice koja su se u međuvremenu rodila.Ovim putem vam ČESTITAM. :Kiss: 


Svim tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj,mislim na vas i molim za vaš uspijeh.. :Love: 
Ja sam okupirana sa mojim curicama,starija kreće u drugi razred,ona je već velika djevojčica.Mlađa je napunila godinu dana i pravo je dobra bebica,umiljata,jako mazna i voli maminu siku Usrećuju me neizmjerno. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure, evo mene od ginekologa. Srce kuca, a maleni ili malena su već 4 cm dugački. Danas je točno 11 tjedana. :Smile:

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Evo da i tu prijavim svoju betu 16 dnt, 3dn, 3e, ona je 986,2!!!!! Po referentnim vrijednostima je malo veća nego što bi trebala biti ????

----------


## bugaboo

Anđeo beta je super, ne postoji prevelika beta! Cestitam od :Heart: 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Anđeo, bravo! Čestitam na trudnoći!

----------


## Mury

*Anđeo*, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , beta je fantastična, mogle bi tu biit i dvije bebice  :Smile: 
*Inesz*, super za uzv i mrvu od 4 cm, neka i dalje bude sve kako treba biti  :Smile: 
I evo svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam na ovoj temi bud ejoš ovako ljepih vijesti!!!

----------


## Lua

Anđeo čestitke!!!!  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## tikki

Anđeo čestitam  :Smile: !
Linalena, sretno!
Kiki 30, super za uzv i ~~~~~~~ da punkcija bude bezbolna i uspjesna.

Kod mene, 8 dnt 5dn vec drugi dan laaaagani spoting u roskasto smedjskastoj boji, jutros testic negativan i temperatura u padu... iskreno mislim da se M pokusava probiti kroz utrice  :Sad:  ali pricekat cu jos koji dan pa napraviti betu prije zakljucenja ove epizode...

----------


## modesty4

Veliki  :Love:  svim tužnicama, a naravno čestitke svim trudnicama. Stvarno mi je trebao odmor od svega i nije me bilo duže vremena pa ću sada nastojat pohvatati sve novosti.
Od sutra sam na klomifenima, a pogurat ću ih pred kraj malo i gonalima.Prva folikulometrija u srijedu.
Idemo u nove pobjede!!! :Grin:

----------


## linalena

Anđeo, Inesz  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasno predivno

tikki ma rano je to za testić a ja ne znam jel moguća implantacija??? Kaj su ti vratili?

----------


## darmar

anđeo s neba , trudnice čestitam :Very Happy: , ¨¨¨¨¨¨nek se beta lijepo udupla
inesz super ua uzv i bebicu od 4 cm :Smile: 
tikki ništa nije gotovo dok beta ne kaže svoje, ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da test bude neispravan

----------


## tikki

> tikki ma rano je to za testić a ja ne znam jel moguća implantacija??? Kaj su ti vratili?


Vratili su mi dvije morule 5 dan (nisu bile jos dostigle blastice). Ma i ja mislim da je malo mozda rano za testic, a opet prosli put u postupku mi je ciklus isto bio samo 26 dana (sto je sutra). Mislim da cu otic popodne izvadit betu, ako ima sta mislim da bi se trebala vidjet barem pozitivna beta, a ako bude 0 da mi barem krene M pa ce brze doci iduci postupak .

----------


## venddy

Ines neka bebica raste i dalje usrećuje mamu i tatu :Klap:  :Klap: 
tikki za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kiki i modesty da ovo bude vaš bingo postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro malo kasnije jutro  :Grin: 

nudim kavicu  pa izvolite svi redom se poslužite! 

čestitam *zvončici* i NM, 
čestitke *Anđeo* s neba i *Hop* (nisam do sada - i Hop, mislim da te je strah bezveze iako ne znam ništa o temi endometrija u trenutku kad si već mini-trudna)
*Linalena* bravo za mrvice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu koju vadiš kad?
*Inesz*, bravo za uzv, kad je sljedeći pregled?
*venddy*, žao mi je za biokemijsku, ali i dalje prati razvoj bete, ona mora padati!

*držimo nas dvije sve palčeve raspoložive za 2 naše forumašice koje su sad u postupku, cure 
*

----------


## tigrical

> Dobro malo kasnije jutro 
> 
> nudim kavicu pa izvolite svi redom se poslužite! 
> 
> čestitam *zvončici* i NM, 
> čestitke *Anđeo* s neba i *Hop* (nisam do sada - i Hop, mislim da te je strah bezveze iako ne znam ništa o temi endometrija u trenutku kad si već mini-trudna)
> *Linalena* bravo za mrvice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu koju vadiš kad?
> *Inesz*, bravo za uzv, kad je sljedeći pregled?
> *venddy*, žao mi je za biokemijsku, ali i dalje prati razvoj bete, ona mora padati!
> ...


Pijem kavicu i sve potpisujem!

----------


## Snekica

> Dobro malo kasnije jutro 
> 
> nudim kavicu  pa izvolite svi redom se poslužite! 
> 
> čestitam *zvončici* i NM, 
> čestitke *Anđeo* s neba i *Hop* (nisam do sada - i Hop, mislim da te je strah bezveze iako ne znam ništa o temi endometrija u trenutku kad si već mini-trudna)
> *Linalena* bravo za mrvice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu koju vadiš kad?
> *Inesz*, bravo za uzv, kad je sljedeći pregled?
> *venddy*, žao mi je za biokemijsku, ali i dalje prati razvoj bete, ona mora padati!
> ...


Hvala na mirišljavoj kavici! Taman paše! Kao i tigrical, potpisujem sve šta si napisala!

----------


## kordica

Evo da se i ja konačno javim na ovoj temi po prvi put (a nadam se i zadnji). Svima puno sreće

----------


## tina2701

> Dobro malo kasnije jutro 
> 
> nudim kavicu  pa izvolite svi redom se poslužite! 
> 
> čestitam *zvončici* i NM, 
> čestitke *Anđeo* s neba i *Hop* (nisam do sada - i Hop, mislim da te je strah bezveze iako ne znam ništa o temi endometrija u trenutku kad si već mini-trudna)
> *Linalena* bravo za mrvice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu koju vadiš kad?
> *Inesz*, bravo za uzv, kad je sljedeći pregled?
> *venddy*, žao mi je za biokemijsku, ali i dalje prati razvoj bete, ona mora padati!
> ...


X

i naravno Kordici ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kordica

Hvala Tina i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Kordica, oprosti, nisam pratila i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti ovaj postupak bude prvi IVF ali i zadnji...... za sada  :Smile: )

* Obzirom da sad znamo da nas čitaju i u Ministarstvu zdravstva (prije 2 dana je Ministar Milinović čitao post s ovog foruma direktno u TV kamere* :Grin: *),* 

*Dobro jutro Ministre MIlinoviću, dobro jutro gospodine Golem! 

Dobro jutro i našim dragim profesorima Šimunić, Kuna i Vrčić!

Molili bismo rezultate uspješnosti medicinske oplodnje u RH u 2010. g. Molim da iste objavite na stranicama Ministarstva ili opet na stranicama privatne poliklinike IVF našeg profesora Šimunića. 

HVALA!!!

Cure, svima dobro jutro i evo jutarnje kavice*  :Coffee:

----------


## ValaMala

Samo mali ispravak, nije citao post s ovog foruma, nego ga lazirao pred ocima nacije. Bljuv

----------


## lasta

:Bye: jutro

----------


## kiki30

jutro ,lasta! evo ja jučer primila štopericu i sutra u 7,30h punkcija!!

----------


## tonili

Dobro juto ili dobar dan svima!  :Bye: 
Evo i nas na kavicu!

I moram komentirati:* Ma kako bi naš ministar nešto lažirao? On samo nije čitao s razumijevanjem! *

----------


## frka

S obzirom na to da nam je zdravstvo toooliko napredno, vjerujem da je naš vrli ministar u ovih nekoliko dana uspio izliječiti disleksiju te da sada napokon nesmetano uživa čitajući ovaj pdf! Stoga, pozdrav Milki!!!  :Bye: 

A vama, cure, sretno u svemu!!!

----------


## anddu

Evo i od mene pozdrav Milkiju, mah mah (gdje su svi ti smajlići?)

----------


## Snekica

Hvala na coffie! Super je! Milki  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## Mia Lilly

I mi ga pozdravljamo  :Bye:

----------


## eva133

kiki sretno sutra.

----------


## linalena

Puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnje  plodonosne punkcije, trudonosne transfere i višecifrene bete

----------


## lasta

Jutro :Bye: 
kafe za tate,mlijeko za mame i~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspijesan i lijepi dan

----------


## darmar

veliki pozdrav svim i mnogo sreće, evo malo~~~~~~~~za što got kome treba!

nakon kraće stanke od proljeća, i ja dočekala dan da ponovo krenemo u akciju, došla menga danas i ovaj ciklus idemo po svoje smrzliće, tako sam uzbuđena, kao da nam je prvi postupka :Smile: , ustvari samo je prvi FET :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> S obzirom na to da nam je zdravstvo toooliko napredno, vjerujem da je naš vrli ministar u ovih nekoliko dana uspio izliječiti disleksiju te da sada napokon nesmetano uživa čitajući ovaj pdf! Stoga, pozdrav Milki!!! 
> 
> A vama, cure, sretno u svemu!!!


A ja ću dodati i poseban pozdrav zdravstvenom i inom osoblju koje nas čita "po zadatku"!
I priključujem se s držanjem figa za sve čekalice, u kom god dijelu postupka bile!

----------


## kiki30

cure,evo ja se vratila s punkcije,moglo je bit i bolje ali šta je tu je,imala sam puno praznih folikula.strašno,nikad do sada mi se nije to dogodilo,bilo je eventualno jedan-dva ali sad 8 komada  :Sad:  jako sam razočarana,tužna i neznam dal uopće imam što očekivat -transfer za dva dana ako se koja oplodi

----------


## darmar

kiki30 vjerujem da si tužna,  nadam se da da će biti transfer i zato za transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, kako kažu dovoljna je jedan ali vrijedan, a bit će ih više! SRETNO

----------


## venddy

kiki neka sve usprkos tvojim strahovima i razočarenjima urodi mirišljavim zamotuljkom za 9 mjeseci~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

*kiki30* vjerujem da si razocarana i sa stahom cekas sta ce ti javiti za transfer,ali to je nesto na sta ni mi ni biolozi niti iko osim dragog Boga nemoze uticati.Zato uzdaj se u Njega i pusti neka priroda odradi svoje.Nekad je i onaj jedan embrion dovoljan :Yes:

----------


## kiki30

cure,malo je bolje,nada i vjera se vratile,  :Smile:  
hvala na podršci,nema druge nego čekati i nadati se najboljem..

----------


## Lua

*Kiki30* za najbolji mogući ishod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Yes:   :Yes:

----------


## medeni

Draga *kiki30*,vjerujem da će stanice biti dovoljno jake za transfer.Znam kako se osjećaš,i sama sam prošla slično prije 10-ak dana, prazni folikuli,samo 1 j.stanica.Strah hoće li se oploditi...Transfer obavljen i sada čekam betu :Smile: .Sretno ti od srca!

----------


## Mury

*kiki30*, jak mi je žao za rezutat punkcije, ali evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj postupak ipak bude dobitni bez obzira na broj stanica  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Evo kave cure popodnevne, nadam se da uživate u još uvijek izuzetno  lijepom vremenu.  :Coffee: 



Cure drage, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam  treba.............. dugo nisam vidjela listu pa ne znam što se događa,  ali kako je već 13.09. uistinu nadam da ima mnoštvo cura usred postupka i  držim fige do neba. Meni znanima iz petnih žila za nove uzv, za konzultacije, za uskoro pozitivne bete......................... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Kadauna

*Ali ne mogu propustiti priliku  da našem Ministarstvu zdravstva i socijalne skrbi (bar onom dijelu koji  nas prati i čita) kao ni našem profesoru Šimuniću ne zaželim DOBAR DAN i  mah-mah. 

Profesoru Šimuniću, nadam se da ćete - nakon što ste  ovako lijepo branili naš zakon i njegove rezultate na Brijunima - dobiti  još jedan ugovor s HZZO-**om te ćete s njim dobiti  dodatnih 100 od strane HZZO-a plaćenih MPO postupaka u Vašoj privatnoj poliklinici!

I ovom prilikom još jednom molim za objavu rezultata medicinske oplodnje u 2010.g. 


*

----------


## tina2701

...svim čekalicama bete i onima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Prijavljujem se u čekalice et danas bila punkcija,imamo 5 js.....a sad zna se šta nam je potrebno partyyyyyyyyy......

----------


## kordica

> Prijavljujem se u čekalice et danas bila punkcija,imamo 5 js.....a sad zna se šta nam je potrebno partyyyyyyyyy......


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

> Prijavljujem se u čekalice et danas bila punkcija,imamo 5 js.....a sad zna se šta nam je potrebno partyyyyyyyyy......


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ludi tulum u labu!!!

----------


## kiki30

evo i ja vam se pridužujem,danas mi vraćene dvije male mrvice,počele su se lijepo dijelit pa se nadamo da će tako i nastavit  :Smile: 
uglavnom sad ono najgore,čekanje -do bete 28.09

----------


## cranky

> Prijavljujem se u čekalice et danas bila punkcija,imamo 5 js.....a sad zna se šta nam je potrebno partyyyyyyyyy......


 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

Vita22 za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: 
 Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Kiki30 bravo za dve mrvice.......sada uživajte...........hvala cure moje na vibr...vibr...

----------


## venddy

novim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrene bete. Cure obradujte nas

----------


## kordica

> evo i ja vam se pridužujem,danas mi vraćene dvije male mrvice,počele su se lijepo dijelit pa se nadamo da će tako i nastavit 
> uglavnom sad ono najgore,čekanje -do bete 28.09


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

> Vita22 za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem!

----------


## Mury

> Vita22 za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>  Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


i ja ću potpisati i dodati još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!Sretno cure!!!

----------


## tikki

> Vita22 za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>  Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Veliki potpis  :Smile:  Sretno cure! ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

> Vita22 za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>  Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


POTPISUJEM i šaljem dodatne ~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Idem potražiti dokle je stigla ivica_k  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~+

----------


## ježić

Evo i od mene malo kolektivnih vibrica za tulume u labu, mrvice na čuvanju i sve velike nadolazeće bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Sretno svima!

----------


## lasta

> Vita22 za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>  Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

kiki želim ti puno sreće.

----------


## Snekica

> Evo i od mene malo kolektivnih vibrica za tulume u labu, mrvice na čuvanju i sve velike nadolazeće bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> Sretno svima!


Potpis!

----------


## ValaMala

*Vita i Kiki*, vibrrrrrrrrram iz zve snage!

----------


## lucija83

Vita 22 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro  :Coffee:  i ovdje

svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~
ajde da počnemo puniti jesenske liste trudnica

----------


## Inesz

punimo liste trudnicama. slažem se! linalena,  nadam se da si  skoro na truničkoj listi! 
ps
draga, vidjela sam jučer tvoju sinoćnju dvojbu oko bete u petak. nemoj, pričekaj ponedjeljak. ne ponavljaj moju grešku ranog vađenja bete.  :Smile:  sretno, sretno!!!!

----------


## linalena

uh da bar imam tvoj scenario, pa i tako polako i dugo, sve samo da bude +

ma znate sve SVE

velki poljubac svima, ja idem na bundek s pesicom

----------


## inaa

linalena,ja nekako imam osjećaj da si ti nova trudnica

 sretnooooooooooooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inaa

od subote sam i ja na odbrojavanju :Wink:

----------


## hrki

Bokić,evo i ja vam se pridružujem jučer mi vraćene dvije mrvice.Slijedi čekanje bete 28.09.
Kiki30 vibrrrrrram za trocifrenu betu.

----------


## kiki30

hrki evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
linalena za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lasta

Hrki evo i ovdje~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kiki30 kada ono vadis betu?

----------


## kiki30

isto kao i hrki  :Smile:  28.09

----------


## ivica_k

čini mi se da je puno čekalica bete :Klap: , šteta što nema liste da malo osvježimo pamćenje
cure,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba za velike bete i preseljenje na druge pdf-ove :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

joj da sada sam vidjela :Grin: 

vidjet ces i sama da trudnice slabije vide :Wink:

----------


## kordica

ja sam jako nestrpljiva, mislila sam sutra radit test, to mi je 7dn3dt, to je fakat prerano, jelda? dajte me odgovorite od toga!

----------


## tonili

Kordica 7dpt je fakat prerano! strpi se još malo, ovakoćeš si samo nabit tugu i jad, a neznaš popravo ništa. Nabaci osmijeh i izdrži još malo, a onda - sreća!!!
Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## darmar

kiki30 i hrki nek se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde :Smile: 
vita22 neka tulum bude nezaboravan :Smile: 
kordica ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨za makar još koji dan strpljenja, pa nas onda obraduj plusićem
evo malo ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  ¨¨¨¨¨¨, svima za što got kome treba!

----------


## Mury

Puno je čekalica bete, pa svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam započnu plodnu jesen  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

Kordica,draga,stvarno pretjeruješ
ma cure,ženice ili kako već,pa kako vam je tako teško dočekat taj barem 13-14 dan,nije da vam je dosada sve glatko išlo,mi bar znamo kako je to uvijek nešta čekat,te da dođe,da prođe ,da počneš sa terapijom,da ideš na uzv,da bude punkcija,da se oplode ,da bude transfer itd,pa kad sve to toliko strpljivo isčekamo i odradimo,ne možemo dočekat da napravimo test barem na neki dnt kada je vjerojatnost da pokaže toliko željeni + imalo realna!!!!nemojte si to raditi
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~šaljem vam puno vibrica da sve dočekate ,što god to bilo

----------


## tiki_a

> ja sam jako nestrpljiva, mislila sam sutra radit test, to mi je 7dn3dt, to je fakat prerano, jelda? dajte me odgovorite od toga!


kordica, i sama volim rano izvaditi betu, ali nemoj prije 10-tog dana.

----------


## kordica

hvala vam lijepo, nebum još piškila, beta tek u srijedu  :Shock:

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam piskila vec 3dnt (da, znam, ludakinja, haha) i bio je negativan test, pa onda 5dnt i bio je pozitivan, no vracene su blastice. S druge strane znam cure kojima je bio negativan skroz do 14dnt, pa tek tada plus, kao i one koje su imale negativa test, a pozitivu lijepu betu. Ne bih radila testove tako rano, no imala sam brdo onih jeftinih trakica s neta, pa eto. No stvarno nisam cula da je netko tako rano kao ja imao +

----------


## tina2701

..kod tebe su bili trojčeki i visoka beta jako rano...tak da je test brzo reagirao  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Puno je čekalica bete, pa svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam započnu plodnu jesen


X

----------


## mala bu

i ja se pridružujem čekalicama ET-a...punkcija 15.09. SD, dobiveno 5 oocita, zvala danas ET u pon 19.09., ali niš ne kažu kakve su i koliko oplođenih :Sad:   glavno da mi čekamo transfer....svima S R E T N O !!! :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
nana1976, IVF, VV 
maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
Kandela, IVF, VV 
Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
kaja76, 1. AIH, KBC Ri (nakon 1x prirodna trudnoća, missed ab)
faith79, IVF, PFC 
Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
honeybee, IVF Petrova
đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
inesz, 1. ICSI
darkica, 3. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 2xICSI IVF Centar)

*KOLOVOZ 2011.*
MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
nora, FET, Prag
Biogaja, prirodno
lasta, 2. FET, Ljubljana (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x FET Ljubljana)
anđeo sa neba. 3. ICSI Prag, (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x ICSI Prag, 1x FET Prag)
hop, 2. IVF, Prag PFC (nakon 1x IVF Prag)


*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
medeni 19.09. (Prag)
linalena 19.09. (SD)
ivica_k 21.09. (Prag)
kordica 21.09. (SD)
kia 22.09. (Prag)
ana.b 22.09.
sildad 23.09.
mirna26 26.09.
kiki30 28.09. (Ljubljana)
hrki 28.09. (Ljubljana)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
vita22, darmar, mala bu,

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*


*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
Modesty4,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
artisan,

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
9. mjesec: olea77, orline, rose, Ona koja nije pisala, mravic, rikikiki, sany7,gošparka, frodo, MANNY, marisela, Sela, luna1, špelkica, lberc, ivka, thinkpink, martina3108, Sissy75, morskavila, Miga24, ježić, sweety, LilyOfTheValey, simicv, Tina2701, eva133, inaa,
10. mjesec: ivka13, tantolina, kokos, Nety, jo1974, Alcantra, dea84, venddy, malecka, peugeot206
11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77, inada, lucija83, Strašna 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kiša, Lua, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, dorina199, kerolajn5, sara38, njofra75, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, mimi81, Bab, ptica1, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, innu, Gosparka, mishica_zg, kika222, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Becky, Tigrical, Charlie, Abys, vulkan, mistic, Gabi25, tajna30, Sanja1, m arta, belma3, Desideria, Missixty, miba, Hope31, bohinj, butterfly101, anddu, laky, sezen, dim, nina32, zlatta, Tiki_a, spodoba, anakob, Toyota, b.a.b.y., medena8, Tinkica, nina977, nana0501, matahari, Bubzi, Barbarella, mirjana s, Maby baby, sezen, Inna28, kiara79, Ameli, olivera, *meki,* Lutkica, Tikki 


*Puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*

----------


## Inesz

bugaboo, bravo za popis! ma, svaka čast draga!!!  :Smile: 
hvala!
ma, bit će da jedino uz moj nick nema navedene bolnice, pa ću ja nadopuniti:

Inesz, Vinogradska :Very Happy:

----------


## kerolajn5

sreeeetno svima koje čekate svoje bete šaljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I puno srećee..

----------


## ježić

*bugaboo*, hvala za listicu! Vidim, dopuna uz potpis, znači curka. Baš mi je drago!

----------


## inaa

svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Ujutro ET...jedva čekam svoje mrvice

----------


## vulkan

Pozdrav svima i najljepše želje s ostvarenjem snova!!!nakon točno godinu dana pauze krečemo po našu bebicu koja nas čeka u MB (neće biti zadovoljna s roditeljima što smo pustili da nas toliko čeka) ali sada smo spremni i jedva čekam da bude samnom što prije!prijavljujem prvi dan ciklusa i krečemo na FET!!! :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

*Vulkan*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  To, baby!!! Onda, sretan ti 1.dc! (Koja ironija, ha?!)

----------


## vulkan

Hvala draga,nadam se da češ i ti u nove pobjede čim pobjediš neprijatelja!!!!pa da napokon uđemo u vlakić i mi!!!!za što prijašnji START s puunooo pozitive!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Da... sad ne vjerujem da ću ući u 11.mj., prije u 12/2011  :Sad:  Ali nema veze, imamo još puuuuno toga za obaviti do tad! Npr. popiti one grozne antibiotike  :Laughing:  Javljaj sve!!!

----------


## tigrical

*vita22* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama

----------


## alma_itd

Svim cekalicama kojecega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Svim cekalicama kojecega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## vita22

Prijavljujem se u čekalice bete od danas su s nama 2 bebolinca jedan 8st,drugi 6st.
Beta 05.10.................Tigrica L :Heart:

----------


## Kikica1

Vita, vibr vibr da se cvrsto uhvate pa da uzivate zajedno puno duze od 5.10. !

----------


## artisan

i ja se prijavljujem u čekalice bete 03.10.. Danas sam imala treću aih.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## cranky

*Vita22*  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~
to mora bit to!!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## kordica

Jutro!  Popišala sam jutros plus, 12dpo i 9dnt. Daj bože da je to to i da se održi. Sretno svima!!

----------


## kiki30

kordica,ma to je to...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## artisan

kordica to  mora biti to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina2701

*Kordice*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## inaa

prijavljujem se u čekalice bete...jučer imala transfer dvije blastociste peti dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 Svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

*Kordica*, jeeeeeee!

----------


## bugaboo

Kordica to je to :Very Happy:  Sad cekamo veliku betu pa slijede cestitke :Smile: 

Svim cekalicama bete puuuuuno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Bravo, kordice!!! Sad još lijepu betu da pošteno čestitamo!

----------


## lasta

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra da bude veeeeeeeeeeeeeeelika

----------


## kordica

Nadam se da će bit dobra beta i da će sve bit dobro. Hvala svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome treba hvatajte

----------


## ivica_k

mislim da će novi tjedan donijeti pregršt lijepih beta i veselja na ovaj pdf, već se radujem :Very Happy: 

svoju negativnu betu u srijedu neću posebno objavljivati, tek ću promijeniti potpis

----------


## linalena

počeo mi neki smeđi trakasti iscjedak
u glavi mi je pritisak i osjećaj onako snuždenosti nekakve kakav znam imati kada trebam dobiti M
a niš , prva stvar ujutro beta

----------


## darmar

svim čekalicama bete mnogo sreće¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  ¨¨,
linalena¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ da beta bude ugodno iznenađenje :Smile: ,
ivica_k drži se, beta je ipak jedini pravi pokazatelj, 
kordica super za plus :Smile: ,¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da beta bude poštena :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

linalena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu !!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Da... sad ne vjerujem da ću ući u 11.mj., prije u 12/2011  Ali nema veze, imamo još puuuuno toga za obaviti do tad! Npr. popiti one grozne antibiotike  Javljaj sve!!!


sta je bilo sneki  ?

----------


## Mury

> svim čekalicama bete mnogo sreće¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  ¨¨,
> linalena¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ da beta bude ugodno iznenađenje,
> ivica_k drži se, beta je ipak jedini pravi pokazatelj, 
> kordica super za plus,¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da beta bude poštena


potpisujem, i dodajem još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prekrasne bete!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju betu,,želim ti puno sreće

----------


## linalena

jedna velika okrugla nula

----------


## mare41

o draga linalena, uh, bemumiša....grlim...

----------


## eva133

linalena :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sweety

> jedna velika okrugla nula


 :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  :Shy kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## vita22

*linalena*  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kiki30

linalena ,žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

a sranje...linalena....glavu gore draga i piči naprijed....teško je...ali jednom će te pogoditi...kad se najmanje budeš nadala..(zvuči klišejski ali zaista je tak)pusa

----------


## artisan

linalena  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## hrki

linalena,žao mi je

----------


## Lua

Linalena žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## linalena

Znane i ne znane junakinje hvala Vam puno puno na svim zagrljajima i utjesi. Meni je uvijek potrebna katarza, čišćenje loših emocija a sama sam takva da ih ne puštam van, ovako mi je lakše, suze samo poteku i eto za čas mogu dalje. Za početak s pesom u šetnju, pa skuhat ručak pa zvati doktore i dogovoriti dalje. No nekako se nadam ovaj mjesec predahnuti, malo /puno uživati u sexu, krenuti na fitness i nastaviti sa dijetom. 
Imamo 3 smrzlića na SD, i znam da nas gore neće pustiti u prirodnjak ni staviti na listu dok to ne potrošimo. No ajd malo kasnije ću razmišljati o daljnjim koracima sada idem nekaj pametno raditi

pusa svima i veliki velik zagrljaj

----------


## sildad

Uh Linalena, hebemu miša, stvarno mi je žao.

----------


## tigrical

*Linalena*, žao mi je

----------


## Mia Lilly

> jedna velika okrugla nula



 :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Linalena zao mi je :Love:

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, jako mi je žao.

----------


## linalena

A odluku što dalje mi olakšali na SD, eto idemo odmah na smrzliće
ja sam još najbolju betu imala sa njima a možda i zato kaj je transfer bio 3 dan, moram se raspitati kako to utječe

uff a baš sam se nadala ganjanju ovulacije i nagovaranja muža na neke poze koje kao pomažu njegovom vodu (ne raspolaže on sa vojskom) da dođe do cilja

----------


## venddy

linalena baš mi je žao draga :Love: , izbaci tugu iz sebe i baci se na daljnje planiranje, to je najbolji lijek
kordica neka ti lijepa beta zacementira ovaj plusić
svim našim čekalicama da ovaj put dočekaju svoje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Linalena :Love: 

Mislim da ti ne utječe koji dan je transfer, moj je liječnik davno rekao da je ovo fifty-fifty, ili jesi trudna ili nisi, nema malo trudna, puno trudna................... moja je bebica 1 embriji 8-stanični 3.dan nakon punkcije................... 


Treba nažalost uz dobre, najbolje, srednje ili loše predispozicije i uvjete i ono malo sreće, možda se vama nasmiješi upravo iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica.

*Linalena*, jel doktori na S.Duhu govore nešto o tome kad očekuju zakonske izmjene?


*ivica_k* :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za smrzliće

*Kordica* čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Ne znam, jedino je jedna forumašica sa SD rekla da će oplodnju i više od 3 js imati i parovi sa više od 3 neuspješnih postupaka. Idem sljedeći tjedan na 1 UZV pa ću ispitati . Meni je to itekako važno, do sada smo imali 2 stimulacije, 3 transfera i ukupno 5 postupaka. Ko zna kak će oni to brojati????

----------


## tina2701

*Linalena* zao mi je :Love:

----------


## mala bu

linalena, žao mi je... :Sad:  
kordica, mislim da nemaš kaj sumnjati-to ti je to :Grin: 
vita 22- sretno :Klap: 
prijavljujem ET 3 zametka 4.i dan- 2 cc i  jedan 4-ostanični...pa šta Bog da... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ruža82

Linalena žao mi je :Love: 
svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba!!
mi krećemo drugi mjesec, od ovog ništa jer je endo pre debeli, M je bila nikakva :Sad: 
sve nade polažemo na 10mj!!

----------


## alma_itd

*Linalena*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  
Sve ostale koje danas vade betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljepse vijesti :Klap:

----------


## Mury

*linalena*, jako, jako mi je žao  :Sad: , a baš sam mislila da je ovaj put to to zbog onog tvoga smeđeg brljavljena 4DNT.
Ali glavu gore, i već ovaj mjesec u nove pobjede  :Smile: 
Drugim betalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas obraduju!

----------


## medeni

*Linalena*, žao mi je, jako.Budi jaka.
Cure, beta mi 5044!18.dnt jednog vraćenog embrija.Kaže dr.-možda jednojajčani blizanci.Ultrazvuk 29.9.
Hvala vam svima na potpori, zbog vas mi je ovih 18 dana lakše prošlo.

----------


## ježić

*linelana*, žao mi je

*medeni*, čestitam! Zaista krasna beta!

----------


## venddy

medeni vauuuu koja beta :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*medeni*, beta je preeeeeeeeeeekrasna  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se i dalje savršeno dupla i da na UZV ugledaš prekrasno srce/a!!!

----------


## alma_itd

*medeni* yes,yes :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  znala sam,bas sam imala osjecaj da je to kod tebe trudnoca jos od prvog tvog posta nakon transfera mrvice.Beta je prekrasna,jedva cekam da javis koliko vas je nakon UZ.

----------


## Lua

> *medeni*, beta je preeeeeeeeeeekrasna :-d :-d~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se i dalje savršeno dupla i da na uzv ugledaš prekrasno srce/a!!!



x     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno jakih vibrica za sve one koje to trebaju..za one koje idu u nove pobjede, za čekalice,pikalice,novopečene trudnice,duplanje,ultrazvuke......nek nam Bog pomogne.....ajde curke dajte još veselih vijesti..

----------


## hrki

> *medeni*, beta je preeeeeeeeeeekrasna  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se i dalje savršeno dupla i da na UZV ugledaš prekrasno srce/a!!!


potpisujem :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

medeni, čestitam!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*medeni*, čestitam! Koja beta!

----------


## ivica_k

linalena, žao mi je, vibrice za dalje šaljem!
medeni, vaš mpo put je zaista čudesan....čestitam na trudnoći i nadam se ugodnom iznenađenju 29.09. :Heart:  :Heart: 
vidim da se zahuktalo na pdf-u Split - inaa, lua -želim vam da budete slijedeće cito trudnice, odmah nakon sildad :Heart: 
vibrice za cure koje idu na FET u Slo - darmar, vulkan, chiara - nek se vaše smrznute mrve lijepo smjeste i rastu slijedećih 9 mjeseci na toplom

----------


## lasta

Ajoj linalena cijeli dan sam mislila na tebe,bas sam ostala paf  :Love: 

Medeni cestitke bas je beeeeeeeeeeettttttttaaaaaaaaaa :Very Happy: 

Mm i ja smo danas malo gledali u  :Heart: ,bas je titralo kao mala ribica.Stvarno mislim da su muski malo zakinuti sto kod nas to ne mogu vidjeti, ipak je to trenutak za pamcenje.

----------


## eva133

*medeni* čestitam od srca!!!!!

----------


## artisan

medeni čestitam na prekrasnoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Medeni cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sildad

Medeni, čestitke i od mene. 
Ivica_k, hvala ne lijepim željama. Ovaj put mi čekanje do bete krati vrijeme učenje Ustava RH i Prekršajnog zakona.  :Sad: 
Ne nadam se ničemu, simptomi nula.

----------


## Snekica

> sta je bilo sneki  ?


klamidija, ništa šta se ne može ubiti  :Laughing:

----------


## medeni

I ovdje zahvaljujem svima na brizi, podršci, čestitkama..Hvaalaaa!
Sretno svima!

----------


## mimi81

Prijavljujem da sam od danas pikalica u dugom protokolu... :Klap: 
Sretno svima, da što prije dođemo do smotuljaka.. :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

mimi81, Petrofko moja, sretno ti bilo! Da ti smotuljak za 9 mj. miriši na rukama!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

I tebi Sneki sve naj, da se što prije rješiš neprijatelja i kreneš naprijed!

----------


## Snekica

Ma ubiti ću ja to brzo, vidjeti ćeš!  :Laughing:

----------


## alma_itd

Za danasnje cekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti i da forum skace :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> Za danasnje cekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti i da forum skace


i jošššššššššššššššššš~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medeni

*Ivica_k*,gdje si nam, sve ok,je li beta danas?Valjda ne pilam ali mislim na tebe pa sam morala pitati...

----------


## ivica_k

tu sam, imam novi potpis

----------


## medeni

Nadala sam se ipak dobroj beti, žao mi je ali znam da ste hrabri i da će sve krenuti na bolje.Sretno!

----------


## mare41

Ja i dalje imam ideju da se čestita na sve dužim potpisima...čestitke za hrabrost, volju i upornost, a nagrada slijedi naknadno, kad smotuljak zamiriše :Smile:

----------


## lasta

> Ja i dalje imam ideju da se čestita na sve dužim potpisima...čestitke za hrabrost, volju i upornost, a nagrada slijedi naknadno, kad smotuljak zamiriše


onda neka bude kako mare kaže :Love:

----------


## venddy

ivica :Love:  drago mi je vidjet da nisi klonula duhom i da se nastavljaš borit. Doći ćemo mi do cilja, milom ili silom  :Yes:

----------


## darmar

Linalena, ivica_k , nemam previše riječi,jako mi je žao  :Love: , želim da skupite snagu i idete dalje, bitka mora biti dobijena!
medeni beta je zaista prekrasna, ~~~~~~~~~~za ultrazvuk :Heart: 
Ivica_k hvala na lijepim željama, nadam se da Bog čuje sve ove naše želje :Smile: 
evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve nas da iz ove bitke iziđemo uzdignute glave kao pobjednice s darom u naručju :Yes:

----------


## kordica

beta 12dnt 460,90   :Very Happy: 

hvala svima na podršci

----------


## tina2701

*kordice*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

kordica :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

kordice,čestitke...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

*kordice*, čestitam od srca!

----------


## bugaboo

Kordice cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

čestitam, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

kordice.....tvoja trudnoća se vidjela iz aviona-...čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

*kordice*, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ivica_k*  :Love:  grlim te, žao mi je  :Love:  

*kordice* bravo, čestitam!

Čekalicama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## seka35

hrki ,jako puno mislim na tebe i nadam se najboljem

----------


## Snekica

*Kordice* čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  Sad laganini!
*ivica_k* da bar mogu i tebi čestitati! Žao mi je!!! Jako!  :Love:  Ali vidim da se nedaš pa... *SRETNO*!

----------


## Lua

*Kordice* čeeestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

ivica_k jako mi je žao što ovaj nije bio dobitni! Nema predaje, idemo dalje.
Kordice iskrene čestitke!!
Ja sam sutra na transferu, samo me muči jesu li se obje uspjele oploditi ili samo jedna (ja se ipak nadam da su dvije).

----------


## darmar

kordice čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
modesty ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da transfer bude po tvojoj želji :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Šiškica

kordice čestitam  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*kordica*, čestitam!

*ivica_k*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## andream

Ivice, žao mi je, ali nema predaje... pad pa opet dizanje, to nam je svima jako dobro poznato u MPO vodama. Sretno dalje!

----------


## nina977

Modesty,držim fige za dvije mrvice!!!

----------


## artisan

kordica čestitam  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 

ivica_k žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Lua, sretno danas!

----------


## ina33

Ivica_k, žao mi je, dugo ste već tu, izgleda da se još nije okrenulo vaše kolo sreće. Koliko je bilo postupaka u Pragu, u biti, koliko je god tu bilo 6 "emotivnih postupaka", ja bih, tehnički, brojala samo ove praške? Godine su na tvojoj, a samim time i na vašoj strani. Sretno za dalje, i vama i svima!

----------


## Kadauna

*Kordice*, čestitam od srca!

*Čestitam* još jednoj trudnici kojoj je jučer mjerenje  nuhalnog nabora prošlo super, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i stavljam  100  virtualnih maraka da je to dečko :Grin: 

Jednoj * tužnici* s negativnom betom šaljem brdo vibrica da sljedeći postupak čim  prije dođe, neka taj bude onaj za pamtiti, onaj s pozitivnom betom,  onaj iz kojeg će se roditi mirišljava bebica ili dvi :Yes: 

*Forumašici* koja je trenutno u *kućnoj radinosti*.................. uživajte  :Wink:     s malo sreće i puno vibrica  ~~~~~~~~~~ na taj način dođete do bebice  i tako novce predviđene za ino postupak potrošite na kolica, sobicu,  pelene, ............... 


*Ivica_k* žao mi je  :Love: , no sigurna sam da tvoje vrijeme dolazi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I kako naša *Mare41* kaže, čestitke svim curama s dugačkim potpisima na hrabrosti, upornosti, ustrajanosti, volji a nagrada stiže možda već sljedeći put, curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


E sad*, kavica virtualna za sve cure s foruma, nek vam zamiriši jedna domaća kava za kasno jutro* :Coffee:

----------


## Kadauna

E sad,* dobro jutro 
dragi Ministre* i/ili ostatak Ministarstva zdravstva koji prati forum,

dobro jutro i *prof. Šimunić* i njegovoj IVF poliklinici ili Petrovoj, 

dobro jutro *prof. Kuna* i osoblje iz Vinogradske koje prati forum pa čak zapisuje nickove s foruma na kartone pacijentica, 

dobro jutro ostale bolnice, klinike, poliklinike!


*
Kad će javnosti dobiti napokon rezultate koje ste predstavili na Brijunima prije 2 tjedna, ne mogu vjerovati da vam treba 2 tjedna za dodatno friziranje podataka!? Ajmo, brojke na sunce!!!*

----------


## tigrical

> E sad,* dobro jutro 
> dragi Ministre* i/ili ostatak Ministarstva zdravstva koji prati forum,
> 
> dobro jutro i *prof. Šimunić* i njegovoj IVF poliklinici ili Petrovoj, 
> 
> dobro jutro *prof. Kuna* i osoblje iz Vinogradske koje prati forum pa čak zapisuje nickove s foruma na kartone pacijentica, 
> 
> dobro jutro ostale bolnice, klinike, poliklinike!
> 
> ...


X
Mah, mah ministre! Baš mi paše uz jutarnju kavu...

----------


## Snekica

> X
> Mah, mah ministre! Baš mi paše uz jutarnju kavu...


I od mene mah-mah. Rezultate tražimo!!! 
Kava je bo'me jaka!!! Mrak!

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, pa kud u marke :Smile: 
kava žeže :Smile: , a priključujem se pozdravima svim čitačima!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Jutro cure!





> dobro jutro *prof. Kuna* i osoblje iz Vinogradske koje prati forum pa čak zapisuje nickove s foruma na kartone pacijentica


Ovo mi je super!

----------


## lasta

Ma šta zbilja i to rade???

----------


## Lua

> Lua, sretno danas!


Hvala draga Mare  :Heart: 

Evo ja dobila jednu blasticu na čuvanje (kaže dr nije baš za 5,ali je 4+  :Zaljubljen: )

----------


## modesty4

Pozdrav cure! Danas smo obavili transfer dva 8 st. zametka. A sada ono najgore....čekanje....

----------


## kiki30

lua,modesty puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše mrvice i jednu veliku betu !

----------


## ivica_k

Lua, modesty4, sretno vam!

moram vam se svima zahvaliti na podršci i lijepim riječima, mi definitivno nastavljamo dalje, jer kako je netko napisao, naše vrijeme tek treba doći!

----------


## Mury

*lua* i *modesty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da mrvice ostanu u vašim bušama 9 mjesecu!!!
*ivica_k* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost, upornost i dalje planove, svaka čast!!!

----------


## ježić

> *lua* i *modesty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da mrvice ostanu u vašim bušama 9 mjesecu!!!
> *ivica_k* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost, upornost i dalje planove, svaka čast!!!


Potpisujem!

----------


## darmar

> *lua* i *modesty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da mrvice ostanu u vašim bušama 9 mjesecu!!!
> *ivica_k* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost, upornost i dalje planove, svaka čast!!!


Potpisujem od riječi do riječi!

----------


## tina2701

> *lua* i *modesty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da mrvice ostanu u vašim bušama 9 mjesecu!!!
> *ivica_k* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost, upornost i dalje planove, svaka čast!!!


potpisujem....

----------


## vita22

*Lua* bravo za blasticu iz sekundarnog,
*Modesty* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve šta vam treba od mene i mojih mrva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> *lua* i *modesty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da mrvice ostanu u vašim bušama 9 mjesecu!!!
> *ivica_k* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost, upornost i dalje planove, svaka čast!!!


I ja se švercam i potpisujem i dodajem *Vitu22* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

*Tigrica L*

----------


## aleksandraj

> *lua* i *modesty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da mrvice ostanu u vašim bušama 9 mjesecu!!!
> *ivica_k* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost, upornost i dalje planove, svaka čast!!!


Popisujem

----------


## hrki

> *lua* i *modesty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da mrvice ostanu u vašim bušama 9 mjesecu!!!
> *ivica_k* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost, upornost i dalje planove, svaka čast!!!


 potpisujem,

----------


## eva133

Danas sam imala punkciju, ali folikul je bio prazan. 
Tako da ništa od ovog postupka.

----------


## lberc

Eva,baš mi je žao...i sama sam to prošla,znam kak ti je.

----------


## kiki30

eva,žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## jo1974

> e sad,* dobro jutro 
> dragi ministre* i/ili ostatak ministarstva zdravstva koji prati forum,
> 
> dobro jutro i *prof. šimunić* i njegovoj ivf poliklinici ili petrovoj, 
> 
> dobro jutro *prof. Kuna* i osoblje iz vinogradske koje prati forum pa čak zapisuje nickove s foruma na kartone pacijentica, 
> 
> dobro jutro ostale bolnice, klinike, poliklinike!
> 
> ...


_ x  čekamo gospodo_

----------


## dani82

Evo da i ja bacim malo trudničkih vibrica... *vita22, Lua, modesty*... da nam sve objavite lijepe bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim čekalicama i pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A tužnicama jedan virtualni  :Love:

----------


## modesty4

*Eva* digni glavu i idemo dalje. Mada moram priznati da je meni bilo najteže kada sam bila u tvojoj situaciji, odnosno kada je folikul bio prazan...

----------


## eva133

Hvala vam svima na podršci.
Brzo ću ja ići dalje i to me nekako i drži.

----------


## darmar

eva133 potpuno te razumijem, meni je na VV 3 puta folikul bio prazan u prirodnom ciklusu i 3 puta sa klomifenom :Sad:  Glavu gore!
svim čekalicama koje čega mnogo¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

.... ja želim priopćiti da smo maloprije dobili odgovor iz Mb i da 28.09.2011. idemo po naše eskimiće :Smile:  jupiiii, nadamo se da neće biti problema kod odmrzavanja!

----------


## eva133

*darmar* puno sreće 28.

----------


## lasta

eva133 baš mi je žao :Love: 
kiki30 cini mi se da si rekla da ces sutra vaditi betu pa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

darmar za tvoje eskimiće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
joj,bit će zanimljiv taj 28.09 nadamo se s puno sreće  :Smile: 
lasta,mislila sam sutra vadit betu  ali sad mm da neka se još malo strpim-tako da mislim da ću sačekat tu srijedu  :Smile: 
hvala na vibricama,njih nikad dosta  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Danas sam imala punkciju, ali folikul je bio prazan. 
> Tako da ništa od ovog postupka.


Jako mi je žao, draga  :Love:   Nadam se da će skori novi pokušaj biti daleko uspješniji.

----------


## lasta

Onda neka 28 bude veliiiikkkiiiiii dan za sve..hrki..kiki...darmar..~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i za sve druge jos puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Današnjim betalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, ali i i onima koje će uskoro po svoje fine bete,kao i čekalicama transfera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, i svim ostalim čekalicama svega i svačega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Nemojte se ljutiti, ali posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mojoj dragoj *darmar*  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Jutro,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima koji nekaj čekaju!

Ja nikak dočekat 10 sati da vidim dal je bil uspješan tulum :Sad: !

----------


## darmar

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je tulum bio nezaboravan :Smile: 
svim čekalicam mnogo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
hvala svima na podršci, super ste!

----------


## lberc

Evo sad sam nazvala,transfer bude u srijedu,tak sam sretna!

----------


## dorina199

Hallo moje suborke! Evo da se i ja javim nakon male ljetne pauze, često sam vas pratila iako nisam pisala da vam kazem da sam ovaj mjesec u sekundarnom postupku, krećemo u petak sa prvom fol. Svima želim da vam postupci budu uspješni!

----------


## bugaboo

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
nana1976, IVF, VV 
maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
Kandela, IVF, VV 
Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
kaja76, 1. AIH, KBC Ri (nakon 1x prirodna trudnoća, missed ab)
faith79, IVF, PFC 
Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
honeybee, IVF Petrova
đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
Inesz, 1. ICSI, Vinogradska
darkica, 3. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 2xICSI IVF Centar)

*KOLOVOZ 2011.*
MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
nora, FET, Prag
Biogaja, prirodno
lasta, 2. FET, Ljubljana (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x FET Ljubljana)
anđeo sa neba. 3. ICSI Prag, (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x ICSI Prag, 1x FET Prag)
hop, 2. IVF, Prag PFC (nakon 1x IVF Prag)

*RUJAN 2011.*
kerolajn5, prirodno (nakon 3x IVF, 2x prirodni IVF)
medeni, 1. ICSI, Prag
kordica, 1. IVF, SD (nakon 3xAIH SD)
kia, 1. FET, Prag (nakon 1x ICSI SD, 1x ICSI Prag)
mirna26, 3. IVF/ICSI

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
kiki30 28.09. (Ljubljana)
hrki 28.09. (Ljubljana)
inaa 30.09.
artisan 03.10. (IVF centar)
mala bu 03.10. (SD)
Sela 03.10. (Prag)
Modesty4 04.10. (SD)
vita22 05.10. (KBC Ri)
Tina2701 05.10. (KBO)
Lua 06.10. (CITO)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
darmar, vulkan, lberc, vedre

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*


*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
mimi81,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 



*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
9. mjesec: olea77, orline, rose, Ona koja nije pisala, mravic, rikikiki, sany7,gosparka, frodo, MANNY, marisela, luna1, špelkica, ivka, thinkpink, martina3108, Sissy75, morskavila, Miga24, ježić, sweety, LilyOfTheValey, simicv, Pea, Hakya
10. mjesec: ivka13, tantolina, kokos, Nety, jo1974, Alcantra, dea84, malecka, peugeot206, linalena, dorina199,
11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77, inada, lucija83, Strašna, venddy,

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kiša, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, sara38, njofra75, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, Bab, ptica1, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, innu, Gosparka, mishica_zg, kika222, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Becky, Tigrical, Charlie, Abys, mistic, Gabi25, tajna30, Sanja1, m arta, belma3, Desideria, Missixty, miba, Hope31, bohinj, butterfly101, anddu, laky, sezen, dim, nina32, zlatta, Tiki_a, spodoba, anakob, Toyota, b.a.b.y., medena8, Tinkica, nina977, nana0501, matahari, Bubzi, Barbarella, mirjana s, Maby baby, sezen, Inna28, kiara79, Ameli, olivera, meki, Lutkica, Tikki, ivica_k, ana.b, sildad, eva133,


*Puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*

----------


## artisan

bugaboo  :Klap:  :Klap:  za listu
svima nam želim da se što prije preselimo u ovaj gornji zeleni dio ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Bugaboo svaka čast za listu! :Naklon:  hvala! 

Svim curama u postupcima da se što prije presele u trudnice... I svim čekalicama da je ovo zadnje čekanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

QUOTE=tikki;1970323]Bugaboo svaka čast za listu! :Naklon:  hvala! 

Svim curama u postupcima da se što prije presele u trudnice... I svim čekalicama da je ovo zadnje čekanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/QUOTE]
Potpisujem!

----------


## Mury

> Bugaboo svaka čast za listu! hvala! 
> 
> Svim curama u postupcima da se što prije presele u trudnice... I svim čekalicama da je ovo zadnje čekanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem i ja i dodajem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Znam da danas niko ne vadi betu ali evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ da vam smanji nervozu do sutra :Klap: A sutra cemo ako Bog da skakati kao juce sa Mirnom :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mala bu

potpisujem *alma-itd*...šaljem puunoooo vibrica svimaaaa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...pi  šite malo kako provodite vrijeme u odbrojavanju....ja znam da sam luudaaaa, a radim....a danas mi tek 8dnt 4dan...ufffff.......... :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

Bravo za listicu!!! Baš mi je nekako falila  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

bugaboo  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,moje odbrojavanje danas završava  :Sad:  beta ravna nuli,neznam tužna sam ali nešto me još drži i vuče dalje..
hvala vam na podršci...
ostalim čekalicama beta šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

:Love: kikica.....jako mi je žao..a baš sam se nadala da ce simptomi uroditi plodom...doći će tvoj trenutak samo glavu gore i moraš dalje....jer znaš i sama da će ti se želja ostvariti...pusa draga

----------


## venddy

kiki :Crying or Very sad: , žao mi je draga, baš ne volim pročitat kad netko napiše beta negativna. Zadrži pozitivan duh bez obzira na sve i volju i upornost za dalje.

----------


## ruža82

Kiki30 žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

kiki žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## ježić

*kiki*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Lua

> kiki, žao mi je draga, baš ne volim pročitat kad netko napiše beta negativna. Zadrži pozitivan duh bez obzira na sve i volju i upornost za dalje.


X  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## đurđa76

Kiki-žao mi je jako,glavu gore i idemo dalje :Sad: 
Mirna-molim te da se zbog svoje bebice skuliraš,uživaj ženo,trudna si i ne traži problem gdje ga nema
Kia-drago mi je da se beta pravilno dupla,uživaj i ti
i na kraju da i ovdje čestitam Seli -da ovaj put bude sve školski,sretno :Klap:

----------


## Lua

I ja ću ovdje čestitati *Seli*- bravoooooooooo i neka je dalje sve školski  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Kiki-žao mi je jako,glavu gore i idemo dalje
> Mirna-molim te da se zbog svoje bebice skuliraš,uživaj ženo,trudna si i ne traži problem gdje ga nema
> Kia-drago mi je da se beta pravilno dupla,uživaj i ti
> i na kraju da i ovdje čestitam Seli -da ovaj put bude sve školski,sretno



Sela, napokon , sada uzivaj 9 mjeseci, mirna i osztale cestitam od srca - bit ce beba

Kiki, draga, idemo dalje :Love:

----------


## eva133

Kikica draga, žao mi je.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Kiki*  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

*ja evo još uvijek, vjerujem kao i svi drugi na forumu čekam rezultate uspješnosti MPO-a u RH za 2010. g.* 

pa molim *Ministarstvo zdravstva* čiji nas djelatnici prate i čitaju, molim samog *Ministra Milinovića* koji će valjda zajedno s tajnikom Ministarstva, Golemom te s r*avnateljem Uprave za medicinske poslove, Viborom Delićem* (koji je tek nedavno *pijan prouzročio prometnu nezgodu* te pobjegao s mjesta nesreće, uhvaćen tek poslije s 1,5 promila alkohola) u Saboru možda već ovaj tjedan predstaviti dopunu Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji 

*molim profesora Šimunića* koji je ta često od Milinovića spomenuta struka koja podržava Ministra Milinovića, ujedno i predsjednika Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju i ginekološku endokrinologiju, domaćina nedavno održanog kongresa na Brijunima (čini mi se da je opet agencija u kojoj radi Šimunićeva kćerka organizirala kongres na Brijunima!? a do 2009.g. i velikog članka u Večernjem Listu o sukobu interesa mu je kćerka bila i (su)vlasnica odnosno direktorica te agencije) 

*molim profesora Kunu, člana* Milinovićevog nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju, također prezentatora rezultata uspješnosti MPO-a 2010  na kongresu na Brijunima, 

*kao i profesora Vrčića*, također prezentatora rezultata na Brijunima i suradnika profesora Šimunića u Petrovoj 


*da javnosti obznane rezultate -- HVALA!*

----------


## lberc

Jutro cure,evo vam jedna mirišljiva :Coffee: !
Kiki,žao mi je :Love: 
Sela,čestitam :Very Happy: 
Hrki,evo i ovdje puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nas iznenadiš lijepom betom!
Evo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima koje danas nekaj čekaju..nek se nađe!
Ja danas idem po svoju bebicu ili bebice,ne znam još pa sam sva u "ljuftu",kak bi mi rekal mm....digla sam se već u pol 6,nemrem spati,uzbuđenje je veliko :Yes: !

----------


## Mury

*Kiki30*, jako,jako mi je žao  :Sad: , drži se draga, znam kako ti je, i nemam uopće riječi utjehe!
*Sela*, čestitke, neka do kraja bude sve školoski ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy: !!!
*Ibrec*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beba/e ostanu u tvojoj buši još 9 mjeseci!!!
*darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnji FET, neka joj ovaj put napokon bude dobitna kombinacija!
I svima ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mury

*Kaduna*  :Klap:

----------


## nina32

*Kiki30*, žao mi je. Hrabro i sretno dalje!
*Kadauna*, gušt je ispijati jutarnju kavicu uz tvoj post. :Klap:

----------


## Sela

Hvala vam najljepsa na cestitkama.Danas sam 4+1 :Yes:

----------


## mare41

Sela, draga, i ovdje čestitke! (sutra je 4+2 :Smile: )
kiki, žao mi je, drži se.
I ovdje-kia, čestitkeeeeee!
Kadauna, fina ti kava, uživaju sigurno uz tvoju kavu svi koje si nabrojala :Smile:

----------


## Sela

> Kadauna, fina ti kava, uživaju sigurno uz tvoju kavu svi koje si nabrojala


E bas sam si to pomislila.... :Grin:

----------


## ivica_k

> *Kiki30*, jako,jako mi je žao , drži se draga, znam kako ti je, i nemam uopće riječi utjehe!
> *Sela*, čestitke, neka do kraja bude sve školoski ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!
> *Ibrec*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beba/e ostanu u tvojoj buši još 9 mjeseci!!!
> *darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnji FET, neka joj ovaj put napokon bude dobitna kombinacija!
> I svima ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


potpisujem!

----------


## alma_itd

*Sela* cestitam na lijepoj beti :Klap:  Neka sve dalje bude skolski :Yes: 
*Kiki* :Sad:   :Love:  Samo naprijed.
*Hrki*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danasnju betu

----------


## morskavila

*Sela* bravo! Cestitam!

Tuznicama :Love: 
cekalicama bete, transfera... puno, puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sam smrkalica vec 9 dana i cekam M da krenem s gonalima

----------


## tigrical

> *Kiki30*, jako,jako mi je žao , drži se draga, znam kako ti je, i nemam uopće riječi utjehe!
> *Sela*, čestitke, neka do kraja bude sve školoski ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!
> *Ibrec*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beba/e ostanu u tvojoj buši još 9 mjeseci!!!
> *darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnji FET, neka joj ovaj put napokon bude dobitna kombinacija!
> I svima ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


Potpisujem!

*Kadauna* kuukuurikuuuu!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Hvala vam najljepsa na cestitkama.Danas sam 4+1


Čestitam!

----------


## mare41

> *Kadauna* kuukuurikuuuu!


X :Smile:

----------


## andream

Potpisujem Kadaunu - čekamo i dalje rezultate o rezultatima uspješnosti MPO-a u 2010., kao pacijenti imamo pravo znati!!!

----------


## lberc

Evo,samo da i tu javim,dobila na čuvanje tri bebača!

----------


## Snekica

Taman pomislila na tebe!  3 vraćena??? Wow! Sretno!

----------


## venddy

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam objaviš veliku betu za 14 dana

----------


## miga24

Mi u postupku sa 2 smrzlića. Muž dao svoj doprinos i sada čekamo sutra popodne da vidimo jel preživjela koja mrvica...Pojest ću se živa. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hrki

Eto  drage moje da i tu objavim moja beta nažalost 0 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## đurđa76

> Eto  drage moje da i tu objavim moja beta nažalost 0


hrki,što da ti kažem,žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ruža82

Hrki, baš mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## Mury

hrki, žao mi je jako, drži se :Love:

----------


## artisan

hrki jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## modesty4

*Sela* od srca čestitam! :Klap: 
Svim tužnicama  :Love: , odtugujte i naravno znam da nećete odustati.

----------


## kitty

sela, čestitke  :Klap:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do kraja sve bude super!
hrki, što reći, žao mi je  :Love: 
iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu beturinu za 14 dana  :Bouncing: 
miga24 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice!

svima koje sam preskočila puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba, nisam baš pratila odbrojavanje  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lua

Hrki tako mi je žao  :Love:  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## eva133

Sela :Klap: 
Hrki  :Love:

----------


## ježić

*Iberc*, za tvoje 3 mrvice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se čvrsto prime!

*miga24*, vibram i tvojim smrzlićima, da se oba oplode

*darmar*, nadam se da je FET dobro prošao, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!

*kia* i *Sela*, čestitam vam od srca!


I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam treba!

----------


## lberc

Evo,opet nemrem spavat,pa nek vam je jedna fina :Coffee: ! 
Hrki,baš mi je žao :Love: 
Miga,nadam se da su se tvoji smrzlići oplodili
Još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve skupa!

----------


## Mury

*Iberc*, hvala na kavi, i neka se tvoje mrvice čvrsto uhvate ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*Miga24* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam popraviš statistiku sa smrzlićima!
*darmar*, da joj se onaj njeni mali smrzlić čvrsto uhvati i više ju nikada ne pušta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
I svima ostalim puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~za što god ime treba  :Smile:

----------


## koko74

Bok cure...nova sam ovdje, al vas već danima iščitavam..
ja sam još jedna  čekalica...7dpt...3 trodnevne 8-stanicne..
umorna od proučavanja simptoma...
Do sada dva ICSI neuspješna...bar da je ovo treća sreća...

----------


## ivica_k

koko74, dobrodošla,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za treću sreću!
za ostalo, potpisujem Mury (opet)  :Smile:

----------


## koko74

hvala ivica_k...
i vama svima šaljem dobre vibrice...
proučavate li svoje trbuhe? sve smo napuhnute,jasno,od procedure i svega što primamo..al ubija me spoznaja (od dr-a)da splašnjavanje trbuha nije dobar znak...
ima li tko o tome više informacija??svojih iskustava??
hvala cure.... :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

koko74, dobrodošla i još brže otišla na trudnički pdf! Za trbuh ti neću odgovoriti - nisam baš reprezentativna  :Razz: 
Potpisujem Ježić i Mury!!! Vrijednice naše!

----------


## koko74

hvala ivica_k...
i vama svima šaljem dobre vibrice...
proučavate li svoje trbuhe? sve smo napuhnute,jasno,od procedure i svega što primamo..al ubija me spoznaja (od dr-a)da splašnjavanje trbuha nije dobar znak...
ima li tko o tome više informacija??svojih iskustava??
hvala cure.... :Smile:

----------


## koko74

E baš sam smotana..pa mi se postovi ponavljaju...

U prošlom postupku mi se dogodilo da je trbuh splasnio 2 dana prije vađenja bete...odmah mi se smučilo! znala sam da neće biti dobro.
Ovaj put pratim "stanje trbuha" svaki dan...jos je recimo sve ok, pratim milimetarske pomake...e bas am luda... :Laughing:

----------


## venddy

hrki :Love: 
koko možda bi to sve trebalo zanemarit, i što manje se opterećivat  :Yes: moj trbuh svaki put ostane naphnut i po mjesec i pol dana nakon postupka a trudnoće nema. Izgleda da ni napuhnut trbuh ipak nije garancija

----------


## darmar

kiki 30, hrki jako mje žao, držite se cure :Sad: 
kao šte se vidi iz posta naše drage mury, 
jučer smo natrag dobili jenu mrvicu (našu dragu blasticu), nadamo se da nas neće iznevjeriti, jer ostale blastice (iz nepoznatog razloga???) nisu na žalost preživjele odmrzavanje :Sad: , mrvice ostani uz nas, sve nade polažemo u tebe :Smile: 
mury popodne šetamo :Smile: , neda mi se ležati!

----------


## mala bu

sretno *darmar*!!! :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

darmar sretno!!!

----------


## alma_itd

*Darmar* sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica cvrsto uhvati. :Very Happy: 
*Hrki* zao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## medeni

*Kiki30,Hrki*, žao mi je jako, budite jake ,ne odustajte!
*Sela*, jako me veseli tvoja beta i svaki njen rast.U mislima mi ostalo kako si držala u potpisu imena nas koje smo čekale betu i to mi je davalo toliko snage.stvarno sam sretna zbog tebe a još je i naš Prag u pitanju.
*Mirna26,* drago mi je da su ti simptomi bili ipak trudnički kako smo svi i očekivali, čestitam!
Nama danas 5+5, prvi ultrazvuk, 1 embrij, sve u redu, srce kuca, predivan osjećaj čuti ga!

----------


## mirna26

medeni..kako lijepo....mmmmmmmmmmmmm :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

svima puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od mene    :Smile:

----------


## koko74

Čestitam curama koje su uspjele!
I držim fige da uspiju one koje su postale čekalice kao i ja.
Da slažem se...najbolje ne gledat simptome ni trbuh...al ipak ću makar krajičkom oka ponovo isčitati sve što je napisala mirna26 (možda se negdje i u nečem pronađem) :Yes:

----------


## lberc

*Darmar,sad samo čuvaj mrvicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se čvrsto uhvati za mamicu
Medeni,prekrasno ,sigurno je poseban osječaj čuti srčeko
Koko,ne zamaraj se simptomima,ja niš ne mjerim,trbuh,temperaturu,neda mi se to....gledam komedije,malo šetam,čitam...ne zamaram se simptomima,kak bude,još samo da izdržim i da do bete ne radim test
*

----------


## mirna26

ma trbuh je meni kao da sam u 5mj T.to je od progesterona...i od rekacije na širenje maternice...bar meni..uvijek se napušem ko balon..jedini realniji simptomi su ti grčevi koje sam imala baš svaki dan kao da cu dobit mengu ili kao da je već imam.drugi simptomi nisu vjerodostojni baš,...

----------


## linalena

ja ću samo prišapnuti da jedna mlada cura sa SD ima 2 gestacijske a vjerojatnu i treću :Grin: 


Svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mirnica a koliko ti to imaš ljet? I kada radiš ponovo betu   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

klikni mi na ime

----------


## koko74

Iberc kada vadiš betu?
I ja pokusavam što normalnije živjeti...al ne ide mi to baš lako...
Mirna ovo što opisuješ grčeve kao da imaš mengu-to sam imala 5 i 6 dpt, onda je sve utihnulo 7dpt i izbile neke tri čvimbe-inače mi je ten od transfera loš,hrapav,fleke....o čemu se radi?ima li tko kakvu ideju? hvala cure...

----------


## mirna26

hehe....ja imala 4dnt bockanje...tu noć bolove tupe...drugi dan ništa..slabo nešto...tek negdje 6dnt su počeli jači bolovi kao da sam dobila mengu..sve jači i jači koji su se pogoršavali dok stojim..počeli bolovi u križima kao da cu se porodit :Smile: )...ten katasrofa..puuuuuna prišteva...jedan na drugim...tolko ih nisam imala ..možda jedino kada sam bila u pubertetu..

----------


## koko74

Hvala Mirna...ovi tvoji prištevi me tješe, sva sam osuta i po licu i po dekolteu kao da imam ospice  :Smile: inače imam dobar ten, čak i u pms-u!...al mene danas ništa ne boli...mogla bih trčati maraton...grudi pristojno veće,pune,blago bolne-niš posebno...a trbušćić bezbolno strši...
 :Klap: vidjet ćemooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## mirna26

koko74...nadam se da si T :Smile:  i zato ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kad je beta?koliko stanični embriji vraćeni?

----------


## kordica

> ja ću samo prišapnuti da jedna mlada cura sa SD ima 2 gestacijske a vjerojatnu i treću
> 
> 
> Svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


kokoško  :Wink:  nadam se da ćeš i ti uskoro i da nebuš ni trebala ić u prag

----------


## tina2701

*Kordice*...čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 




> kokoško  nadam se da ćeš i ti uskoro i da nebuš ni trebala ić u prag



linalena,,,,,to ti i ja želim  :Smile:

----------


## koko74

Riječi ti se pozlatile Mirna....imala sam transfer 3 osmostanična embrija...beta 7.10!!!
Ostalim curama takodjer želim da izbjegnu sve druge centre i daljnje torture i da im je ovaj put dobitni :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Kordice*, prekrasno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

*kordice*, čestitam!!!

----------


## tigrical

*kordice* čestitam!

Čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Vita22_  :Heart:

----------


## lberc

Kordice,čestitam :Very Happy: 
Koko,betu vadim 10.10.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram za tvoju!

----------


## miga24

Kordice čestitam!
Mi imamo jednog ali vrijednog eskimića. :Smile: 
Transfer sutra.

----------


## Snekica

kordice čestitam!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
miga24 bravo za eskimića!!!

----------


## kiki30

kordice,čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
iberc,vita ,koko i ostalim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

Moja beta negativna...opet u nove akcije....

----------


## venddy

joj,  vita baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## darmar

vita jako mi je žao, drži se draga, želim ti da skupiš snagu za nove pobjede!

----------


## Aurora*

*vita22* iskreno sam se nadala da ces nam ovaj put javiti drugacije vijesti. Jako mi je zao sto ni ovaj put nije uspjelo.  :Sad:  Neka zato vec sljedeci bude dobitan! 





> Mi imamo jednog ali vrijednog eskimića.
> Transfer sutra.


*miga24* nisi li rekla da si u ovom ciklusu imala i punkciju? Zanima me da li su uspjeli dobiti i svjezu jajnu stanicu i sto je s njom bilo (ili ih je mozda bilo i vise, obzirom na stimulaciju s Klomifenom)?

----------


## nina32

Vita22  :Love:  
Čuvaj se i hrabro naprijed!

----------


## miga24

Aurora, nisam imala punkciju iako sam dobila stopericu. Rekla mi je doktorica da se u postupku sa smrzlićima ne punktiraju jajne stanice, već se koriste samo smrzlići. Ne može jedno i drugo. Klomifene sam morala piti da bi dobila ovulaciju (inače nemam cikluse ni ovulacije) te da bi se tijelo pripremilo na primanje zametka...Bar su meni tako objasnili. Ali mislim da sam imala 2 jajne stanice koje bi se možda mogle punktirati da se ide na prirodnjak.

----------


## Aurora*

Onda sam nesto pogresno shvatila iz ovog tvog posta. U svakom slucaju steta svjezih jajnih stanica. Ali, ako vam je spermiogram inace u redu i ako su problem samo anovulatorni ciklusu, te uz pretpostavku da ste u pravo vrijeme uzivali i u kucnoj radinosti, nije za otpisati ni ova ovulacija.  :Wink:  Neka vam je sretno!

----------


## tinap

Bok cure!

Nova sam ovdje..Ovo mi je 1IVF i nadam se zadnji. Kod dr L sam i 5dnt je.. Pratim vas jako dugo i super je što jedna drugoj dajete potporu. Ipak je lakše sve to prolaziti.

----------


## Snekica

Vita, žao mi je!  :Love:  Mislila sam da ćeš ovaj put uspjeti  :Sad:  i da ti nove akcije neće biti potrebne!

----------


## Mury

> vita jako mi je žao, drži se draga, želim ti da skupiš snagu za nove pobjede!


potpisujem, vita drži se :Love:

----------


## Sela

*Jezic* sretno,bezbolno i plodonosno sutra na punkciji!!!
*Vita* zao mi je....

----------


## Snekica

Pa da, skoro sam zaboravila! *Ježić* sretno sutraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! Dobro da me Sela podsjetila  :Embarassed:

----------


## tikki

Ježić za bezbolnu punkciju sutra i krasne JS ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lasta

kordica bravo za 2 a mozda i tri gv ....
ježić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra da bude bezbolno i još malo~~~~~~~~za puno js

----------


## ježić

*vitta22*, jako mi je žao :Love: 

*miga24*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za eskima sutra!

Cure, hvala vam svima na podršci! :Heart:  Sad me malo hvata prpa, ali valjda će biti ok. Javim se s rezultatom.

----------


## artisan

ježić, miga24 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~
vita22  :Love: 
tinap dobrodošla i vibrice da je to to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## vita22

Hvala vam svima ali mi smo tu svi borci tako da samo naprijed dalje......

----------


## mala bu

vita 22 evo i ja ti se,na žalost pridružujem...ništa od pozitivne bete.... :Sad: 
do sljedeće akcije, cure drž te se i ostalim čekalicama koječega  S R E T N O ... :Wink:

----------


## kiki30

ježić,sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mala bu,žao mi je...  :Sad: 
tina p evo i za tebe malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## koko74

Ježić sretno i od mene...probaj spavati noćas :Heart: 
mala bu ...grozne vijesti...žao mi je...

----------


## miga24

> Onda sam nesto pogresno shvatila iz ovog tvog posta. U svakom slucaju steta svjezih jajnih stanica. Ali, ako vam je spermiogram inace u redu i ako su problem samo anovulatorni ciklusu, te uz pretpostavku da ste u pravo vrijeme uzivali i u kucnoj radinosti, nije za otpisati ni ova ovulacija.  Neka vam je sretno!


Da. Krivo shvaćeno. I da - totalna šteta svježih janih stanica! Kod nas ti uvijek ima kućne radinosti  :Very Happy: , ali nažalost nama je i spermiogram koma... Hvala ti puno na željama!
Svim curkama sa negativnom betom - držite se i hrabro dalje!
Ježić vidimo se sutra! :Smile:  Naspavaj je i sve će sutra proći mrak!
Hvala svima na vibrama!

----------


## andream

Cure, žao mi je zbog tolikih negativnih beta. Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## koko74

ježić javi se....kolika je beta?

----------


## koko74

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ježića i ostale čekalice....Daj nam Bože da nam se posreći.......

----------


## ježić

Evo me konačno. Preživjela sam nekako. Imam 9 stanica, sutra moram zvati i vidjeti kakva je situacija.

*koko74*, daleko sam ti ja još do bete, tek obavila punkciju i sad tek čekam transfer.

*mala bu*, žao mi je  :Love: 

*miga24*,  :Bye: , sad samo čekanje! Sretno ti bilo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ivica_k

mala bu, vita22, žao mi je cure
ježić, želim ti lijepe vijesti s tuluma u labu
čekalicama bete sretno!

----------


## koko74

> Evo me konačno. Preživjela sam nekako. Imam 9 stanica, sutra moram zvati i vidjeti kakva je situacija.
> 
> *koko74*, daleko sam ti ja još do bete, tek obavila punkciju i sad tek čekam transfer.
> 
> *mala bu*, žao mi je 
> 
> *miga24*, , sad samo čekanje! Sretno ti bilo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


joj sorry ježiću ja sam pobrkala lončiće...nije ni čudo od tolikih hotmona...meni je danas 9dpt i vise ne znam kako se zovem jer me polako hvata ludilo od približavanja bete...u svakom slučaju želim ti uspješan transfer i odlične embrije..

----------


## bugaboo

Svim cekalicama bete: *inaa, kiky, artisan, Modesty4, Tina2701, Lua, koko74, lberc, darmar, vedre, Miga24,* *Hope31* puno vibrica i trudnicke prasine za pozitivan ishod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

mala bu, vita22  :Love: 
ježić, bravo za 9 stanica  :Bouncing:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ludi tulum u labu!

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne beturine!

----------


## modesty4

*Bugaboo* trudnice naša, hvala što misliš na sve nas!!
Meni je ovaj put tako teško da samo tu i tamo navratim na forum vidjeti što se događa.
 Mislim da ću sutra raditi testić, ne mogu durati do bete u utorak, a ako ne bude dobro....ne znam....mislim da ću svisnuti. 
Sorry cure, ali evo počela sam i plakati iz čista mira. Ubijaju me hormoni...

----------


## darmar

mala bu jako mi je žao, drži se draga :Sad: 
ježić za tulum u labu¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
modesty4 sretno u tvojim namjerama, neka te plusić usreći  :Smile: 
čekalicama koje  čega sretno¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

----------


## Lua

Ježić za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Gumi-gumi: 

Modesty4 sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## tina2701

*Bugaboo*...hvala na vibricama..i što si nas se sjetila....(šapnut ću vam da imam pozitivan test na 12 dpo...al ne vjerjem dok ne vidim betu za koji dan)  :Smile: 

*Ježić* za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Modesty4* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Ježić* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dovar tulum !!!
*Modesty4*, sretno sa betom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!
*tina27*  :Very Happy:  super za test i evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za super duplajuću betu!!!
*mala bu i vitta22*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Sela

*Tina 2701* cestitke na plusicu!!!!!

----------


## ježić

tina2701, bravo za plusić! Sad još samo lijepa beta za koji dan! Sretno!

modesty4, da i tebe obraduje jedan lijepi plusić kao i tinu! A vjerujem da će i beta biti super! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Od mojih 9, 3 nezerele, 3 smrznute. 3 su oplodili, rekli su mi da su dvije OK i dobro napreduju, a za ovu jednu se još ne zna. Znat ću točno na transferu u utorak.

----------


## vedre

danas mi je 3dpt.svim curama puno puno sriće.
tina2701 želim ti veeeliku betu

----------


## Sela

*Jezic* bravo za dva snazna malca a i za treceg neodlucnog!!!!Neka se "dogovore" do utorka i zelim ti uspjesan transfer!!

----------


## miga24

Ježić, ma biti će sigurno tri mališana!  :Wink: 
Držim fige...

----------


## Kadauna

Jezic, ma bravo za broj j.s. i bravo za daljnji razvoj - iz petnih zila za daljnji tijek i skori transfer

Cestitam tina na plusicu, cestitam i trudnici iz postupka sa samrznutom jajnom stanicom. 

Tuznicama veliki zagrljaj, uskoro na noge i u nove pobjede. 

Gdje nam je Sildad? Nije me bilo par dana i ne znam jesi li obznanila onu tajnu, onu najavljenu radosnu vijest.............


Modesty, nadam se da se negdje potajno veselis s pozitivnom testu
Ako nije bilo jutarnje kavice, evo serviram jednu podnevnu

----------


## Kadauna

*DOBAR DAN dragom nam Ministru Milinovicu, jos uvijek cekamo rezultate uspjesnosti MPO-a za 2010.g.

Istu poruku saljem i profesoru SImunicu, Kuni i Vrcicu. Nadam se da cemo uskoro moci vidjeti na Brijunima predstavljene rezultate!!!


Promijenila sam obleku malo*

----------


## Hakya

Samo cure da vas pozdravim i najavi da od sljedeceg tjedna i ja cu vam se pridruziti, danas bila punkcija 9 JS, sutra cemo znati nesto vise  :Cekam: 
Svim curama zelim sve naj naj i saljem puno pozitivne vibre da nam svima bude sretan ovaj 10 mj. i naravno pun velikih lijepih trocifrenih beta :Very Happy: 
Vedre i ovde da ti zaželim srecu za tvoju mrvu da se cvrsto uhvati :Zaljubljen: 
tina2701 cestitke na plusicu :Klap:  zelim ti ljepu trocifrenu betu :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Hakya,super za 9 stanica i za dobre vijesti sutra!
Ježić,da se i 3 malac odluči pridružiti ovoj svojoj brači
Tina,bravo za plus,da ti beta za koji dan bude trocifrana
Modesti da i tebe obraduje crtica,a poslije i plusić
Vedre,želim da ti vrijeme do bete začas prođe.
Kadauna,hvala kaj misliš na nas!
Svima koje sam nenamjerno zaboravila puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~

Evo,ja iskreno rečeno nemam pojma koji mi je dpt,niš ne računam,ne pratim simptome,ne radim test...znam samo da betu vadim10.10..i to je to,još tjedan dana,nekak mi vrijeme brzo ide,bumo vidli kak bu drugi tjedan!

----------


## koko74

ježiću odličan rezultat!! kad je transfer?
tina želim ti big betu..
svim čekalicama da što mirnije dočekaju dan D i da ih obraduju rezultati!
Meni je danas 10dpt...osim malo grudi nemam baš ništa drugo za prijaviti..a stalno očekujem neki revolucionarni znak da mi stari budu malo jasnije..
Eh, da..jučer me malo prosjekla glava...jel ima netko iskustva s tim-javlja li se i drugim čekalicama?.... bojim se da nije pms...

----------


## koko74

modesty jesi piškila? što imamo?
jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude plusić, potpuno te ženo razumijem kako se osjećaš...
koliko se još da izdržati period od transfera do bete, toliko si jadan i nemoćan kad ti dođe taj dan...a beta je toliko nemilosrdna da ti taj dan preostaje još samo Božja pomoć...

----------


## linalena

> Hakya,super za 9 stanica i za dobre vijesti sutra!
> Ježić,da se i 3 malac odluči pridružiti ovoj svojoj brači
> Tina,bravo za plus,da ti beta za koji dan bude trocifrana
> Modesti da i tebe obraduje crtica,a poslije i plusić
> Vedre,želim da ti vrijeme do bete začas prođe.
> Kadauna,hvala kaj misliš na nas!
> Svima koje sam nenamjerno zaboravila puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~


X
dodajem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe lberc

meni sutra zadnji UZV prije odmrzavanja

----------


## MASLINA1973

Drage cure, uvijek rado škicnem da vidim što se zbiva... Svima vam želim uspješne punkcije, sretne transfere, visoke bete i školsku trudnoću :Smile: 
S nestrpljenjem iščekujem lijepe vijesti!

----------


## modesty4

Piškila! Nula bodova, nema druge crtice!
U svom jadu sam umrla od smijeha kad je MM uzeo štapić i stao ga okretati te izjavio kako pod određenim kutem gledanja on vidi još jednu tanku crticu!!!!!
Sutra ću probati ponovo, ali na žalost mislim da od nas ništa ovaj puta.

----------


## koko74

> Piškila! Nula bodova, nema druge crtice!
> U svom jadu sam umrla od smijeha kad je MM uzeo štapić i stao ga okretati te izjavio kako pod određenim kutem gledanja on vidi još jednu tanku crticu!!!!!
> Sutra ću probati ponovo, ali na žalost mislim da od nas ništa ovaj puta.


Bezveze...piški ti i sutra i izvadi betu u utorak...možda je prerano

----------


## miga24

> Bezveze...piški ti i sutra i izvadi betu u utorak...


Potpisujem.
Vibram za lošu kvalitetu testa ili tako nešto. :Cool:

----------


## modesty4

Drage moje daj Bože da testić ne valja...., ali kada sam zadnji puta bila trudna već 9dnt mi se vidjelo na testu, tako da su mi nade slabe.
Piškit ću sigurno suta ponovo. Trebala sam u ljekarni reći da mi odmah daju 10 komada testova...za svaki slučaj...

----------


## koko74

> Drage moje daj Bože da testić ne valja...., ali kada sam zadnji puta bila trudna već 9dnt mi se vidjelo na testu, tako da su mi nade slabe.
> Piškit ću sigurno suta ponovo. Trebala sam u ljekarni reći da mi odmah daju 10 komada testova...za svaki slučaj...


Znaš kako kažu...svaka trudnoća je priča za sebe...o embrijima da ne govorim...
Jesi rekla da je bio klomifenski ciklus? ako je onda se zna malo poremetiti kvaliteta endometrija pa implantacija traje duže i sporije...ako te to imalo tješi draga..

----------


## koko74

> Drage moje daj Bože da testić ne valja...., ali kada sam zadnji puta bila trudna već 9dnt mi se vidjelo na testu, tako da su mi nade slabe.
> Piškit ću sigurno suta ponovo. Trebala sam u ljekarni reći da mi odmah daju 10 komada testova...za svaki slučaj...


Znaš kako kažu...svaka trudnoća je priča za sebe...o embrijima da ne govorim...
Jesi rekla da je bio klomifenski ciklus? ako je onda se zna malo poremetiti kvaliteta endometrija pa implantacija traje duže i sporije...ako te to imalo tješi draga..

----------


## vedre

Iberc tako triba.pokušat se nezamarat sa simptomima.i ja vadim betu 13.10.i ni dana prije.zadnji put sam je čak vadila nakon 16dana.šta bude bit će.nažalost ovu sudbinu nemogu prominit.

----------


## vedre

modesty4 draga možda je stavrno rano za test.pričekaj koji dan.znam da nas sve ova neizvjesnost izludi ponekad ali pričekaj još malo.i naravno šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromni *+*.izdrži još malo

----------


## Hakya

> Iberc tako triba.pokušat se nezamarat sa simptomima.i ja vadim betu 13.10.i ni dana prije.zadnji put sam je čak vadila nakon 16dana.šta bude bit će.nažalost ovu sudbinu nemogu prominit.


U potpunosti potpisujem

----------


## ježić

*modesty4*, samo ti pišni ponovno! Sretno!

*Hakya*, za lijepe vijesti iz labosa!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*linelana*, sretno ti bilo, za dobar UZV, uspješno odmrzavanje i oplodnju! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

Modesty,nadam se da je test krivo pokazal,pa znaš da je takvih slučajeva bilo puno,al samo ti još piški,ak imaš testova!

Ja sam rekla da nebum radila test,jer ga ni nemam i ne mislim ga kupiti i danas mi prijateljica da jednog kaj joj ostal od sestre(ona uspjela od prve) i sad bum ga morala napravit,ipak nisam karakter da imam test doma,a ne napravim ga.Kaj se dan transfera računa ko nulti dan ili ko prvi,u ponedjeljak je beta,a piškila bum valjda u nedjelju.Danas sam vozila auto,valjda mi to nebu naškodilo,morala sam nosit doznake kad mi glupa šefica nije htjela do kraja mjeseca dati godišnji,a ja sam htjela bolovanje otvoriti od 1.Kad sam je zvala da mi da slobodno u petak jer imam punkciju,galamila je na mene,ko luđakinja,rekla je da se nju uopće ne tiće i da imam da joj se nacrtam na poslu,tak da sam morala odmah na bolovanje.

Vedre,ja ti se stvarno ne zamaram simptomima jer ih ni nemam,pišat hodam,2,3 puta po noći-utrogestani,temperatura,ak i je povišena,a ne znam jer ne mjerim,opet-utrogestani,cice,bole skoro niš,trbuh normalno napuhnut ko i poslije svake stimulacije,jajnici koji put štrecnu-punkcija,trbuh koji put malo boli,a to je normalno poslije svih tih pikljanja po njemu...i sad ti tu najdi trudnički simptom..nema ga :Grin:  !

----------


## mirna26

iberc..baš mi idu na živce takvi glupi šefovi..(pogledaj fil horible bosses da se malo namsiješ hehe)..žao mi je kaj nema razumijevanja i samo te sekira...što se tiče tvojih simptoma...to je sve od utrića tako da se ne zamaraj vec radi kaj obično radiš..ne bu ti škodio auto..ja sam se vozila od prvog dana već..sve polako doduše..bez stresa...ubaciš sve u drugu brzinu(ne  doslovno u autu) :Smile: ))jer će te polijajac kaznit za presporu vožnju :Smile: )...samo se laganini kreći..i bude sve v redu..
sretno vam cure želim!!ja sam radila test 12dnt nakon 8 staničnog embrija (3.dan vraćen)...vi cure sa blasticama možete već 10dnt..ali ne znači da ce biti pozitivan jer individualno može implantacija kasniti...puse

----------


## lberc

Ah,Mirna,znam ja da su za sve krivi utrići,zato ti i velim da nemam trudničkih simptoma,a kaj se vožnje tiče,pa skoro da sam se vozila u drugoj,naše zagorske ceste su ti koma.

Ma,ja sam vesela kaj je mm konačno krenuo u jutarnje smjene i ne maltretira me doma,ko da sam invalid,velim ja njemu trudnoća nije bolest,pa nemrem stalno ležat,budu mi klice izrasle iz guzice.
Vani je prekrasan dan,odoh u jednu laganu šetnjicu,da malo prošečem te svoje trojčeke,pa nemogu biti salno u kući!

----------


## đurđa76

Iberc,ti meni stvarno "smrdiš" na trudnicu,nadam se da sam u pravu,sretno

----------


## venddy

tina čestitka na plusiću :Klap: 
mala bu :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

> (šapnut ću vam da imam pozitivan test na 12 dpo...al ne vjerjem dok ne vidim betu za koji dan)


čekamo betu i veselimo se s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## kiky

tina sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu beturinu

----------


## tina2701

..još dva dana....

----------


## kitty

tina2701, ja sam nekako bila zamislila da je tebi danas beta... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekosutra  :Smile: 
hakya za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ježić, želim ti uspješan transfer sutra!

tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## artisan

meni je danas bila beta, i nažalost je negativna,
svim čekalicama koječega puno dobrih vibrica od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

ah,* artisan*, baš mi je žao :Love:  

Jel sad gotovo s tim inseminacijama?

----------


## kiky

cure da se i vama pohvalim beta 13 dnt (krio)  * 207,80*

----------


## Lua

*Kiky* čeeeeeeeeeeeeestitam!!!!!! Bravo za smrznute JS  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Hakya

Kiky cestitaaaaaaaaam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

artisan žao mi je zbog bete :Love: , nemoj se bedirat draga, kod AIH su statistike ionako jako niske, mislim čak jedva 10% ili nekako blizu toga.
kiky čestitam što je i beta potvrdila onaj plusić

----------


## ježić

bravo *kiki*, čestitam!

----------


## vedre

artisan jako mi je žao zbog negativne bete  :Love:  i potpisivam venddy
kiky bravo za betu.svaka čast.čestitke od  :Heart: 
tina2701 da ti što mirnije i što prije prođu ova 2dana i naravno za veliku betu  :Very Happy: 
Hakya mislim na tebe.svim curama puno puno sriće

----------


## darmar

artisan jako mi je žao :Sad: 
kiky super, čestitke, neka se sada beta uredno dupla¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ i trudnoća bude školska
tina2701 i tebi čestitke na plusići i naravno¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨za što ljepšu betu
svim čekalicama koje čega, moram opet ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

----------


## mirna26

bravoooooooooooooo kiky čstitam za smrznute.....pun pogodak,ha!!jako lijepa vijest :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

i da žao mi je artisan za sada...uspit ceš i ti uskoro.....možda već slijedeći put..zato držim fige :Love:

----------


## lberc

Kiky,super beta :Very Happy: 

Artisan,žao mi je,mislim da su veće šanse sa ivf,sljedeći put bude to to!

----------


## ptica1

> artisan žao mi je zbog bete, nemoj se bedirat draga, kod AIH su statistike ionako jako niske, mislim čak jedva 10% ili nekako blizu toga.
> kiky čestitam što je i beta potvrdila onaj plusić


Potpisujem!

----------


## kitty

artisan, baš mi je žao  :Love: 
kiky čestitam!

----------


## Mury

> artisan jako mi je žao zbog negativne bete  i potpisivam venddy
> kiky bravo za betu.svaka čast.čestitke od 
> tina2701 da ti što mirnije i što prije prođu ova 2dana i naravno za veliku betu 
> Hakya mislim na tebe.svim curama puno puno sriće


potpisujem i dodajem još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## malena19

pozdrav svima ... evo da se i ovdje javim..
danas bila na punkciji i dobila 18JS..oplodit ce mi samo 2, a ostale probrati i sto je dobro zamrznuti... sutra ujutro cu znati dal su se ove 2 oplodile... nadam se da je ce biti veliki tulum veceras...

svim pikalicama, cekalicama punkcije, transfera i bete zelim puno puno srece...
i velike cestitke onima sa plusicima i da ostatak trudnoce bude skolski ...

----------


## vedre

malena19 svaka čast.odlična reakcija 18js.bit će tu jako jako kvalitetnih za izabrati. :Very Happy: za tulum u labu i da ti sutra jave lipe vjesti.sretnoooo

----------


## kiky

aristan žao mi je,želim ti da što prije zaboraviš neuspjeh i kreneš naprijed
malena19 sretno i da bude dobitni postupak
lua ~~~~~za betu
kitty držim fige za uspjeh
ma cure za *sve* nas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

kiky čestitam!!!
artisan žao mi je!
kome god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~posluži  te se! 
Sela, beta ti je prava šminkerica  :Heart: !!! Kad je UZV?

----------


## artisan

hvala cure na lijepim riječima
sljedeći put idemo na ivf, nadam se da tu bude uspjeha...
kiki čestitam na super beti
tina držim fige da bude velika beta
malena super za 18 js, neka se dvije najbolje oplode i ostanu sljedećih 9 mjeseci

----------


## Bab

Jutro svima,

ajde da i ja jednom skuham jednu finu mirišljavu :Coffee: ...ima tu i čaja, nesa, kakaa...pa se poslužite moje dame...

svim curama tužnicama šaljem jedan veliki zagrljaj...glavno da su novi planovi tu, a jednom ćemo svi skupa skakat od veselja ovdje.

svim curama sa lijepim ß isto šaljem zagrljaje i želim im mirne i uredne trudnoće...i uživajte  :Smile: 

Malena, reakcija ti je fenomenalna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje...

----------


## linalena

bab hvala na kavici, baš mi paše, jer nisam odmah po ustajanju popila
nego sam prije otišla na folikulometriju
14dc folikul 12mm, jučer ga nisu vidli
opet sutra, uff treći dan za redom
već sam pravi maher u pronalaženju cesti sa najmanje gužve na relaciji SvDuh-Borovje

Svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tužnicama  :Love:  :Love: 
a ko ona danas vadi betu  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## lberc

Linalena,već sam se pitala kaj je s tobom,vidiš da ipak imaš folikul,kaj bi ti sutra mogal biti i transfer?

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, želim ti da ovo bude postupak od kojeg ćeš  skakati od sreće (a i mi s tobom)!

Imam jedno pitanje, rade li prije  kriotransfera  aspiraciju folikula, oplodnju svježe jajne stanice i transfer embrija iz svježeg ciklusa i embrija iz zamrznute stanice?

Znam da je u prirodnom ciklusu teško procijeniti točno vrijeme aspiracije, da folikul prsne kad mu se sviđa, ali uz sva ova zakonska ograničenja, čini mi se u najmanju ruku nerazumno  da propuste  jajnu stanicu iz svježeg ciklusa. Kakva je praksa u našim bolnicama u tom smislu?
Tnx i
Sretno!!!

----------


## tigrical

[QUOTE=malena19;1975382]pozdrav svima ... evo da se i ovdje javim..
danas bila na punkciji i dobila 18JS..oplodit ce mi samo 2, a ostale probrati i sto je dobro zamrznuti... sutra ujutro cu znati dal su se ove 2 oplodile... nadam se da je ce biti veliki tulum veceras...

malena19, zašto će ti oploditi samo 2?

----------


## koko74

Drage cure, nakon mog još jednog neuspjeha grlim vas sve i želim vam puno sreće u postupcima i na dalje...

----------


## venddy

koko, nemam ti što pametno reć na ovo, na žalost veliki broj nas jako dobro zna kakav osjećaj imaš sada u sebi. Samo veliki :Love:  za tebe i nemoj molim te potonut

----------


## Bab

koko draga, totalno te razumijem kao pto se vidi iz mog potpisa... nekad mi je draže bilo kad je ß bila čista nula nego ovako.

uzmi si odmora kolko ti treba, a onda hrabro glavu gore...mi smo tu sve jake  ženske i neće nama jedna biokemijska stat na kraj...

grlim te i drž' se

----------


## modesty4

Samo da prijavim da i od nas ništa ovaj puta. 
Beta je 2,3...ne znam može li se to nazvati uopće biokemijskom?
*Koko* drži se draga.

----------


## miga24

> Linalena, želim ti da ovo bude postupak od kojeg ćeš  skakati od sreće (a i mi s tobom)!
> 
> Imam jedno pitanje, rade li prije  kriotransfera  aspiraciju folikula, oplodnju svježe jajne stanice i transfer embrija iz svježeg ciklusa i embrija iz zamrznute stanice?


U Petrovoj to ne rade. Ili svježe ili zamrznute jajne stanice. Nema oboje. Upravo u postupku pa znam.

----------


## malena19

[QUOTE=tigrical;1975682]


> pozdrav svima ... evo da se i ovdje javim..
> danas bila na punkciji i dobila 18JS..oplodit ce mi samo 2, a ostale probrati i sto je dobro zamrznuti... sutra ujutro cu znati dal su se ove 2 oplodile... nadam se da je ce biti veliki tulum veceras...
> 
> malena19, zašto će ti oploditi samo 2?


hvala bas svima na lijepim zeljama i vibricama... vracam stostruko svima kojima treba  :Smile: 

oplodit ce samo 2 jer sam mlada i ovo je prvi put.. a i kod nas je problem u MM pa je i mene strah viseplodne.. znam da je jakoooooo mala vjerojatnost, ali me svjedno strah... doc je predlozio 2 i ja se slozila... ako sad ne uspijemo (ali hocemo  :Smile: ) onda cu traziti 3  :Smile: 

i da.. tulum je bio dobar ( nadam se da nije bilo alkohola  :Smile: ) i obje su se oplodile i dobro napreduju.. sutra je transfer... bas sam happy  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

modesty, žao mi je za  neuspjeh...mislim da ovo ne možemo računati kao biokemijsku. Obično kažu da je ß preko 5 moguća trudnoća, a ovo ispod ili ostaci hcg-a od štoperice ili ako si g primila nakon et-a.

uf, što mrzim tu biokemijsku...i sama riječ mi je ružna...

----------


## ježić

A ja se vratila kući s dva malca, kaže biolog, jako dobra.  :Very Happy: Beta 17.10.

----------


## ježić

*modesty4* i *koko74*, jako mi je žao, cure :Love: 
*
malena19*, sretno na transferu!

----------


## Gabi25

ježić sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držim fige do neba

svima ostalim curama za što god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

modesty žao mi je što i ti nisi imala lijepe vijesti za nas na ovom forumu :Sad:

----------


## Sela

*Modesty* zao mi je.
*Jezicu* to se trazi! Evo dva skakutavca pa neka skakucu do bete i nakon nje!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

> *Modesty* zao mi je.
> *Jezicu* to se trazi! Evo dva skakutavca pa neka skakucu do bete i nakon nje!!!


potpisujem, i dodajem još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## koko74

> Samo da prijavim da i od nas ništa ovaj puta. 
> Beta je 2,3...ne znam može li se to nazvati uopće biokemijskom?
> *Koko* drži se draga.


Baš mi je žao modesty...koji šit i bljak!!!
Draže mi je vidjeti čistu 0 nego ove jednoznamenkaste brojćice koje su samo ispljuvak od brevactida i sličnih preparata

Šaljem puse kroz suze

----------


## vedre

modesti baš mi je žao.svaka od nas je to nažalost makar jednom prošla.drži se.ako triba isplači se i polako u nove pobjede.doći će tebi tvoja sreća :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ježiću evo još skakutavca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

> Linalena, želim ti da ovo bude postupak od kojeg ćeš  skakati od sreće (a i mi s tobom)!
> 
> *Imam jedno pitanje, rade li prije  kriotransfera  aspiraciju folikula, oplodnju svježe jajne stanice i transfer embrija iz svježeg ciklusa i embrija iz zamrznute stanice?
> 
> Znam da je u prirodnom ciklusu teško procijeniti točno vrijeme aspiracije, da folikul prsne kad mu se sviđa, ali uz sva ova zakonska ograničenja, čini mi se u najmanju ruku nerazumno  da propuste  jajnu stanicu iz svježeg ciklusa. Kakva je praksa u našim bolnicama u tom smislu?*
> Tnx i
> Sretno!!!


neke bolnice kao npr. CITO poliklinika vrlo rado koriste i jajnu stanicu iz friskog ciklusa ukoliko je bude, svakako punktiraju i taj folikul ili te folikule tako da se na kraju kad se to sve skupa oplodi (svjeza stanica kao i ona zamrznuta i odmrznuta) se i ne zna iz koje je nastala trudnoca, to se ne bi ni smjelo zvati sekundarni ICSI. 

Druge bolnice kao npr. Sv. DUh ako se ne varam ne punktiraju nista iz svjezeg ciklusa nego idu cisto s odmrznutim j.s.

----------


## malena19

*Koko74* i *Modesty* zao mi je.. zelim vam brz oporavak i sto prije novu nadu

*Linalena* sretno...

*Ježić* neka se mrvice kod tebe zadrže sljedecih 8,5 mjeseci ...

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro jutro cure nase, 

evo jutarnje kavice  :Coffee:  za sve a jedna posebna (sa slagom) za nasu Rozaliju koju sam prosli tjedan uspjela vidjeti na vrlo kratko  :Heart: 

cure cekalice, neka vas beta ili test obraduje cim prije, tuznice..... doci ce i vas red, odtugujte i u nove pobjede. 

Cure koje su tzv. inkognituse.......... neka vam se tajnovitost isplati - drzimo fige!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## andream

I u Vg punktiraju svježu stanicu kad se radi odmrzavanje. Eh opet kriteriji nisu isti.Cure s negativnim betama, žao mi je, držite se i opet - naprijed!

----------


## Gabi25

> I u Vg punktiraju svježu stanicu kad se radi odmrzavanje. Eh opet kriteriji nisu isti.Cure s negativnim betama, žao mi je, držite se i opet - naprijed!


I to nije baš uvijek jednoznačno, meni nisu punktirali- bila sam u 2 prirodnjaka i 1 stimuliranom prije odmrzavanja pa sam bila malo istraumatizirana sa punkcijama- a i doktor mi je preporučio da ne punktiramo da se tijelo malo oporavi. Na kraju sam završila bez transfera jer su 2 od 5 preživjele odmrzavanje i ni jedna se nije oplodila

Kadauna :Love:

----------


## andream

eto onda niti u bolnici nema istih kriterija. može se uvijek tumačiti da ovisi i o stanju pacijenta. kako god, šteta je ne "podebljati" šanse u postojećem ciklusu na ovaj način ako je to ikako moguće. sretno svima!

----------


## Gabi25

Da, nema pravila očito. Iako se slažem se tobom da treba iskoristiti svježu js- opet s druge strane nikad nećemo znati koliko je zapravo trudnoća iz zamrznutih js jer se očito na ovaj način pumpaju statistike.
Btw pozdrav našem ministru uz napomenu, kako Kadauna kaže, da i dalje čekamo da nam prezentirate statistike da još jednom padnemo u nesvijest

----------


## Inesz

Da se radi o meni ja bih svakako da se aspirira i stanica iz svježeg ciklusa uz sekundarni ICSI. Na svaki način "podeblljati" šanse kako je napisala Andream.
A statistike? Ionako su nedostupne, nepotpune, nerazrađene, nejasne...

----------


## andream

Meni primjerice kad se radio uspješan FET (vraćena tri zamrznuta embrija iz 2008.) bilo mi je žao što dr baca punktiranu svježu stanicu. Ali šanse s FETom bile su daleko veće nego kod ovog postupka sa stanicama. Kako god, svim curama u ovakvim postupcima želim puno sreće!

----------


## bugaboo

Tina cekamo veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Čekam sutra da vidim jer su se oplodile

Na SD čak i odmrzavaju samo po 3, kao što čitam da se negdje i više odmrzava. Tako da se meni u jednom kriu nisu niti 3 odmrznule, pa je taj put muž bezveze dao spermu

----------


## Inesz

Draga Linalena, neka ovo bude onaj sretni postupak, i da ne morate ići na deleki put nakon ovog postupka!

----------


## linalena

Ines hvala puno, vidim već ste u 15om tjednu, uživajte

----------


## darmar

linalena¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da se oplode "makar" 3  :Smile: 
ježić super¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨, nek se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde :Smile: 
svim čekalicama koje čega ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨sretno
mi danas brojimo 7dpt, simptoma nema ama baš nikakvih...

----------


## Šiškica

Na VV odmrzavaju sve redom što imaju.. dok ne dođu do 3 koje prežive odmrzavanje ..
Meni su odmrzli svih 6, samo 2 su preživjele al se naravno nisu oplodile..

Mislim da je to super stvar jer se u jednom postupku riješiš svih smrznutih js.

----------


## Inesz

> Na VV odmrzavaju sve redom što imaju.. dok ne dođu do 3 koje prežive odmrzavanje ..
> Meni su odmrzli svih 6, samo 2 su preživjele al se naravno nisu oplodile..
> 
> Mislim da je to super stvar jer se u jednom postupku riješiš svih smrznutih js.


a Ministar danas u saborskoj raspravi kaže da smo mi zemlja čudo nad čudima jer se u našoj praksi  od odmrznutih jajnih stanica uspije ostvariti nešto više  više od 17 % trudnoća!!! gdje su ti parovi koji su ostvarili trudnoću od odmrznutih jajnih stanica?

----------


## Šiškica

Da ne pričamo o tome da dosta T iz smrznutih js ne budu iznešene do kraja.. O tome nitko ne govori!!!

----------


## malena19

eto i ja danas pokupila svoje 2 mrvice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

tko ce sad docekati betu  21-og  :Sad: 
sretno svima....

----------


## kitty

malena19 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate i da ti vrijeme do bete što brže prođe!
tina 2701 jesi vadila betu? nestrpljivi smo!!!

meni je danas punktirano 8 js, sad se nadamo veselom tulumu u labu!

----------


## ježić

*malena19*, znači isto blizići! Čestitam! Smijem li pitati što je bilo s ostalim stanicama (ostalih 16 ako se ne varama)? Koliko su spremili?

*kitty*, bravo! Za dobar tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## tina2701

..moja beta *407*   :Smile: 

..sad samo da se podupla....

----------


## ježić

Ma bravo tina! Izvrsno! Držim palce za duplanje!

----------


## Hakya

Malena19 puno pozitivne vibre za tvoje dvije mrvice i da ti što prije prođe vrijeme do bete :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Kitty za dobar tulum u labu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja u petak idem po svoje mrvice

----------


## kitty

tina2701, čestitam, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
ježić, nek se mrvice čvrsto uhvate!

----------


## Hakya

Tina2701 čestitam od  :Heart: na lijepoj beti :Klap:  i za pravilno duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

bravo tina........čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prelijepa  velika beta

----------


## koko74

Tina...radujem se s tobom :Heart:

----------


## malena19

*kitty*..zelim ti ludi tulum u labu i da se obje oplode   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
*tina 2701* cestitam na beti!
*hakya*.. sretno na transferu!
*ježić*... da se cvrsto prime i puste mamu tek za 9 mjeseci!

meni su od ostalih 16 zamrznuli 7.. ostale nisu bile zrele... ali i ocekivala sam to...
inace pocinjem osjecati posljedice moje hiperstimulacije... bilo dobro 2 dana i danas su me poceli boljeti jajnici... nije prestrasno, ali mogu lezati samo na lezima i dosta boli kad hodam i kad sam na wc-u..
ali prezivjet cu... samo da se prime  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

tina, čestitam

----------


## ježić

> meni su od ostalih 16 zamrznuli 7.. ostale nisu bile zrele... ali i ocekivala sam to...
> inace pocinjem osjecati posljedice moje hiperstimulacije... bilo dobro 2 dana i danas su me poceli boljeti jajnici... nije prestrasno, ali mogu lezati samo na lezima i dosta boli kad hodam i kad sam na wc-u..
> ali prezivjet cu... samo da se prime


Ma, upravo tako, samo nek se ovi malci prime! Odmaraj, pij jako puno tekućine i pazi na mokrenje.

----------


## Mury

[QUOTE=malena19;1976841]*kitty*..zelim ti ludi tulum u labu i da se obje oplode   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
*tina 2701* cestitam na beti!
*hakya*.. sretno na transferu!
*ježić*... da se cvrsto prime i puste mamu tek za 9 mjeseci!

ovo potpisujem i dodajem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, i naravno *malena19* i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se malci čvrsto uhvate i ostanu u tvojoj buši 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

tina,čestitam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
hakya,za transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ježić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svim ostalim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vedre

tina  :Very Happy:  za betu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se pravilno duplira.bravo još jednom.svim čekalicama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da pokušate bit opuštene,naravno koliko možete :Smile: cure samo hrabro naprid.

----------


## Sela

> ..moja beta *407*  
> 
> ..sad samo da se podupla....


Bravo,cestitam!!!

----------


## miga24

> tina,čestitam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje  
> hakya,za transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ježić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> i svim ostalim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem.

Nama danas 4dnt i osjećam se dobro. Muči me jedino neka težina u trbuhu ali to traje od transfera i brijem da su mi jajnici još ogromni.
Ne razmišljam o nikakvim simptomima već se samo izležavam, gledam telku, čitam knjigu, pričam na telefon (ubit će me muž kada nam račun dođe :Laughing: ) a za vikend se spremam raditi zimnicu. :Smile:  Baš će mi dobro leći ova dva tjedna bolovanja...Trebalo mi je odmora.

----------


## vulkan

Samo da vam javim da smo mi danas trebali imati transfer 1 embrija ali nažalost naša mrvica nije preživjela tako da nije bilo transfera.nakon razočarenja mi ipak krečemo dalje u ostvarenju našeg sna!!!puno pozdrava trudnicama i one koje će to postati brzo!!!!!

----------


## Mury

Čini mi se da naša *Lua* sutra vadi betu, pa joj šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas obraduje prekrasnom betom!!!

----------


## Šiškica

tina2701 čestitam   :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

*tina* čestitam!!!!

----------


## ksena28

> Samo da vam javim da smo mi danas trebali imati transfer 1 embrija ali nažalost naša mrvica nije preživjela tako da nije bilo transfera.nakon razočarenja mi ipak krečemo dalje u ostvarenju našeg sna!!!puno pozdrava trudnicama i one koje će to postati brzo!!!!!


vulkan baš mi je žao!  :Sad:

----------


## tikki

> ..moja beta *407*  
> 
> ..sad samo da se podupla....


Super beta  :Smile:  a sad puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!

*Vulkan*  :Love:

----------


## vedre

vulkan žao mi je.drži se

----------


## ježić

> Čini mi se da naša *Lua* sutra vadi betu, pa joj šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas obraduje prekrasnom betom!!!


*X*

----------


## ježić

*vulkan*, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Lua

> Čini mi se da naša *Lua* sutra vadi betu, pa joj šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas obraduje prekrasnom betom!!!


vadila sam jučer i  13dnt beta je *569 U/L* !!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 


Tina 2701 čeeeestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Lua, draga moja mila, čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Baš sam vjerovala da bude! (opet mi je potpis sretan :Smile: )

----------


## ivica_k

Lua, čestitam,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje pile!
tina2701, čestitike,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje i uredan nastavak trudnoće!
vulkan, baš mi je žao,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nove pukušaje!

----------


## artisan

Lua i Tina čestitke od srca cure :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

vulkan  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ježić

*Lua*, čestitam!!!

----------


## kitty

Lua, čestitam i želim ti da dalje sve bude školski!
vulkan,  :Love: 

ja imam 2 mrvice u labu, nadam se da će se i dalje dobro razvijati, sutra je transfer!

----------


## innu

*Lua*, bravo, čestitaaaam! :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

*Lua* čestitam, bravo!!!
tužnicama  :Love: 
čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Ja ću, umjesto Kadaune, pozdravit ministra na odlasku.

----------


## lberc

Tina i Luna,čestitke.bete su vam odlične!
Kitty,da tvoje dvije mrvice tulumare ko lude
Vulkan,žao mi je kaj nije bilo transfera,doživjela sam to i znam kak ti je
Ja danas brojim 8 dan,od simptoma niš,sad mi je najgore kaj nemrem vadit betu u ponedjeljak jer kod nas vade samo utorkom i petkom i nalazi tek drugi dan,znači moram čekat do srijede,to mi se sad čini ko čitava vječnost.

----------


## vedre

Lua evo da i ovde poskočim  :Very Happy: .čestitke još jednom.
Kitty za tulum u labu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Divno *Lua*!!!

----------


## kiky

Lua čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   prekrasna brojka draga moja :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

Lua cestitam od srca... bravo CITO, bravo sek. IVF...... 

*Lua* jesi isla u pravi sekundarni IVF ili su punktirali i svjezu jajnu stanicu?


*Mare41,* Ministra sam pozdravila na drugom topicu LOL

----------


## bugaboo

> Lua, čestitam,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje pile!
> tina2701, čestitike,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje i uredan nastavak trudnoće!
> vulkan, baš mi je žao,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nove pukušaje!


X

----------


## Lua

Hvala vam svima drage moje  :Love: 



Kadauna, bio je sek ICSI bez punktiranja JS.

----------


## miga24

Lua čestitam od srca!!
Vulkan žao mi je što nije došlo do transfera...biti će bolje sljedeći puta!
Kitty vibram za transfer!

----------


## mirna26

bravo lua...čestitam.....jeeeeee!!
vulkan...bit ce transfera drugi put..poslije kiše ide sunce draga!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*lua* i *tina*, čestitam!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje.

----------


## sara38

*Lua* čestitam draga od srca, neka samo ide školski do kraja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
*Tina* i tebi čestitke, bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

Svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ptica1

Vulkan, drži se!

Lua, čestitam i želim ti pravilno duplanje.

Tina, još jednom čestitke.

----------


## malena19

> ja imam 2 mrvice u labu, nadam se da će se i dalje dobro razvijati, sutra je transfer!


sretno sutra na transferu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i da se sljedeci put vidimo sa velikim busama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

svima ostalim  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoke bete, uspjesne punkcije i transfere, za nove nade...

----------


## vita22

*Lua* bravo za još jedan uspješan sekundarni ivf...... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*Lua*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , i neka ti sljedećih 9 mjeseci bude užasno dosadno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Pomoć, evo me i ovdje iako sam pisala na temi iza transfera, ne znam gdje je pitanje pametnije postaviti!
sva sam  izbezumljena, danas mi je 8dpt, a počelo smeđe brljavljenje, budući da nisam uopće uzimala utriće iza FETa,već samo dobila injekciju Pregnyl,  da li da ih sada uključim il tako samo produžujem ovu agoniju :Sad: , oprostite al sam u totalnoj komi :Sad:  nikada mi ciklusi nisu ispod 28-30 dana a danas 25-i dan i...
hvala!

----------


## kiki30

lua ,čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
kitty,za sutrašnji transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
još malo svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

> Pomoć, evo me i ovdje iako sam pisala na temi iza transfera, ne znam gdje je pitanje pametnije postaviti!
> sva sam izbezumljena, danas mi je 8dpt, a počelo smeđe brljavljenje, budući da nisam uopće uzimala utriće iza FETa,već samo dobila injekciju Pregnyl, da li da ih sada uključim il tako samo produžujem ovu agoniju, oprostite al sam u totalnoj komi nikada mi ciklusi nisu ispod 28-30 dana a danas 25-i dan i...
> hvala!


darmar..ja da sam na tvom mjestu ja bih smjesta uzela 3x2 vaginalno utriće.vidiš postavlja se pitanje zašto žene koje idu u sek.ivf također uzimaju utriće kao da su imale punkciju...ne mogu ti škodit..vec samo pomoć..to može biti implantacija..ne gubi nadu..ne znam koji dan ti je vraćeno?5ti?ne znam kad se fet vraća.

----------


## darmar

hvala mirna, al me strah da samo ne produžim ovu agoniju :Sad: 
inače vraćen mi je jedan embrij u stadiju balstociste, poslala sam i upit na mail u Mb. 
hvala!

----------


## andream

Ja sam imala brljavljenje deveti dan nakon transfera upravo kod FET-a. Bila je to implantacija (blastica). Nek ti je sa srećom!

----------


## mirna26

> hvala mirna, al me strah da samo ne produžim ovu agoniju
> inače vraćen mi je jedan embrij u stadiju balstociste, poslala sam i upit na mail u Mb. 
> hvala!


ma kakva agonija...fino ti to stavi pa za par dana izvadi betu i ko Bog....barem ćeš biti na miru da si napravila sve što je u tvojoj moći..ajde ajde..samo ti to stavi..ne znam dal ih imaš

----------


## rozalija

> Ja sam imala brljavljenje deveti dan nakon transfera upravo kod FET-a. Bila je to implantacija (blastica). Nek ti je sa srećom!


Hej draga jesi ti koristila utriće nakon FET-a?

darmar imam pozitivan filing za tebe, nemoj gubiti nadu vidiš iz iskustava (andream, ja , pinky) da to brljavljenje ima i pozitivnih strana. Mislimo puno na vas i jedva čekam da nam dojaviš da imaš + ko kuća.

----------


## darmar

cure hvala svima na podršci, 
nadam se da Bog čuje vaše riječi i da ću se pridružiti vama andream, rozalija, pinky i drugim sretnicama, 
dobila sam mail od jednog dr.kojeg jako cijenim i rekao je da stavim 2X2 utrogestana, pa sada... u Božije ruke sve!

----------


## tina2701

*Lua* čestitam , neka sve ide školski...


Svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Mury

*darmar*, draga ja se iskreno nadam da je to implantacija  :Smile: . Znam da si u komi, ali drži se draga!!! Pusu ti šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## mirna26

> cure hvala svima na podršci, 
> nadam se da Bog čuje vaše riječi i da ću se pridružiti vama andream, rozalija, pinky i drugim sretnicama, 
> dobila sam mail od jednog dr.kojeg jako cijenim i rekao je da stavim 2X2 utrogestana, pa sada... u Božije ruke sve!


ma stavi ti i 3x2...nemre ti niš bit...tako ces brže podići nivo u krvi..

----------


## ana-

*trudnicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što mirniju i bezbrižni trudnoću 
*čekalicama ß* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ što veće brojčice 
*čekalicama transfera* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što ljepše primanje primanje za mamice
*čekalice punkcija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da što manje buba i iljepe js i još ljepšu oplodnju
*pikalicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da što manje buba i jako da djeluje
*čekalicama postupaka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vrijeme što prije prođe 

*tužnicama* *puno*  :Love:  :Love:  

svima želim puno uspijeha i pozitivne energije i misli od  :Heart:   :Heart: 

p.s. evo M&M prošli več 20mj a ko da sam nedavno bila u postupku 
svim tetama koje znamo i neznamo šaljemo ogromne   :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

> *trudnicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što mirniju i bezbrižni trudnoću 
> *čekalicama ß* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ što veće brojčice 
> *čekalicama transfera* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što ljepše primanje primanje za mamice
> *čekalice punkcija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da što manje buba i iljepe js i još ljepšu oplodnju
> *pikalicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da što manje buba i jako da djeluje
> *čekalicama postupaka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vrijeme što prije prođe 
> 
> *tužnicama* *puno*  
> 
> ...


Potpisujem i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve.
Ana,dečki su preslatki
Meni danas 9d,,počeli bolovi ko pred m,tak da mislim da ni ovaj put niš,stvarno više ne znam do kad će te glupe negativne bete.
Darmar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za implantacijsko

----------


## mirna26

ana...sad sam vidjela tvoj potpis...pa kaj imaš op već?pa baš mi je žao...kvragu....pa koliko ti je ca125?kaj baš jako velik?gornja granica čini mi se je 30tak.-.....a toj endo nikad kraja..a kažu..trudnoća će vam sve sredit da nećete više morat mislit o tome...e da

----------


## mirna26

ma iberc..čekaj još malo....ti bi već sutra mogla betu vadit...ili danas?

----------


## lberc

ma danas je 9 dan,to mi je malo rano,vadit ću u utorak jer kod nas vade samo utorkom i petkom...najgore je to kaj već poznajem svoje tijelo i ono svi simptomi m su tu,i znam da su to neki put i dobri znakovi,al nekak je onaj osječaj da ni ovaj put nije uspjelo tu..bumo vidli,u nedjelju još napravi test,da vidim kaj on veli

----------


## mirna26

isti osjećaj sam i ja imala....e sad..ok onda čekajmo do utorka..ako ne procuriš ..onda slavimo..ti javljaj..kad obično procuriš?10dnt?

----------


## lberc

Procurim obično onaj dan kad izvadim krv i čekam nalaze,a betu sam uvijek do sad vadila 14 dan,m bi inače trebala dobit sutra,al niš ti se ja ne ravnam po tome,ma dosta drame,utorak je još daleko,kak bude,bude...ak niš ovaj put idemo opet,do 40 još pokušavamo,a za dalje,ne znam baš.

----------


## miga24

Iberc držim fige da te tijelo vara ovaj puta!!!
Javljaj kako se stvari razvijaju...
Darmar i ježić, kaj ima kod vas?

----------


## Hakya

Moje odbrojavanje pocinje od danas.
Vratila se kuci s dvije mrvice :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: , dr. kaze da su odlicne.
Tri js. zamrznute.
Svima saljem puno pozitivne vibre i zelim sve naj naj :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

hakya ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice!

meni su isto vraćene 2 mrvice  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  , 3 js zamrznute.

svima puuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kaj god vam treba!

----------


## Lua

Hakya ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!!!
Ježić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ja ponovila betu i danas 15 dnt je 1553!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> Hakya ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!!!
> Ježić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Svima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Ja ponovila betu i danas 15 dnt je 1553!!!!!!!!!


pile moje, kako stvari stoje....mogli bi biti pilić*i*

----------


## ivica_k

lberc, darmar,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše + i bete
hayka, osjećam da si ti slijedeća CITO trudnica
kitty,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrve!

----------


## Sela

*Lua* cestitke na rastu bete!!!!!

----------


## tina2701

..beta 724  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina2701

> Ja ponovila betu i danas 15 dnt je 1553!!!!!!!!!


čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*lua* i *tina*, čestitke na betama!

----------


## ana-

> ana...sad sam vidjela tvoj potpis...pa kaj imaš op već?pa baš mi je žao...kvragu....pa koliko ti je ca125?kaj baš jako velik?gornja granica čini mi se je 30tak.-.....a toj endo nikad kraja..a kažu..trudnoća će vam sve sredit da nećete više morat mislit o tome...e da


e draga puno toga oni vele,ali ne vele da je svaki organizam drukčiji i da kod nekog to ne djeluje,prešo je za duplo i malo više granicu  :Sad:  
ali nećemo o tome 

velike čestitke novim trudnicama na prekrasnim betama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i želim školski i bez puno briga do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## lberc

Lua i Tina,odlično duplanje beta!
Hakya i Kitty~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrve i da se čvrsto uhvate!

----------


## vedre

Hakya i Kitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam  dani do bete što prije prođu,da budete što opuštenije i mirnije.evo meni je danas 8dpt i ama baš ništa ne osjećam.pa kako bude.svim curama sretno :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> Lua i Tina,odlično duplanje beta!
> Hakya i Kitty~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrve i da se čvrsto uhvate!


Ovo samo mogu potpisati i dodati svima još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

> ..beta 724


Bravoooo!!!  :Very Happy: 


Hakya i Kitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hakya

Cure hvala na lijepim zeljama to mi stvarno puno znaci
I ja svima vama zelim sve naj naj od  :Heart: 
Lua i Tina2701 super za duplanje beta  :Klap: 
Kitty puno puno pozitivne vibre saljem za mrvice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ibrec,Darmar,jezic i sve ostale cure koje nisam spomenula puno srece i da nas razveselite

----------


## slatkica

evo da se i ja pridružim malo,krenula sam u postupak jer imam 15 zamrznutih stanica,ali kako sam pila klomifen imam 3 folikula,pa je u srijedu punkcija pa ako bude stanica idemo sa svježim dalje,ako ne onda se odmrzavaju,nadam se uspješno

svim trudnicama čestitam :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

lua i tina super svaka čast na betama :Smile:  čestitam od srca!
svim čekalicam mnogo sreće¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
ja na žalost nemam dobre vijesti, jučer sve čisto ko suza, a danas opet počelo brljavljenje :Sad: , mislim da je ovo kraj :Sad: , hvala svima na podršci, veliki pozdrav!

----------


## lberc

Darmar,žao mi je,ja sam ti u istoj kaši,danas 10 dan i meni počelo brljavljenje,bolovi su tu,mislim da neću ni dočekat betu,sutra još napravim test da vidim i taj minus,a onda niš u Zagreb i dogovor za dalje,baš sam žalosna i stvarno već polako gubim nadu.

----------


## miga24

Darmar i Iberc žao mi je...al neka beta ipak kaže svoje...

----------


## kiki30

lua ,tina čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bravo!
darmar,Iberc evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nas beta ipak razveseli  :Smile: držite mi se...

----------


## Mury

*Lua* i *tina*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , čestitke!!!
*darmar* i *Iberc*, držite se cure, evo vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beta ipak pokaže suprotno od onoga što mislite da je, da su ta brljavljenaj implantacije vaših mrvica!!!
*Hakya* i *Kitty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, te svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## laky

> Pomoć, evo me i ovdje iako sam pisala na temi iza transfera, ne znam gdje je pitanje pametnije postaviti!
> sva sam izbezumljena, danas mi je 8dpt, a počelo smeđe brljavljenje, budući da nisam uopće uzimala utriće iza FETa,već samo dobila injekciju Pregnyl, da li da ih sada uključim il tako samo produžujem ovu agoniju, oprostite al sam u totalnoj komi nikada mi ciklusi nisu ispod 28-30 dana a danas 25-i dan i...
> hvala!


moze biti implatacijsko

----------


## bugaboo

Cure nemojte odustati prije nego izvadite betu. Ja sam brljavila 7-9 dnt i opet 11. dnt, a na kraju 13. dnt lijepa beta i cak blizanacka trudnoca. Vama zelim isti scenarij :Wink:

----------


## kitty

cure, evo malo friške jutarnje kavice  :Coffee: , poslužite se!

darmar i Iberc, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta ipak pokaže suprotno od onog što mislite!
Lua i tina2701 čestitke na pravilnom duplanju  :Bouncing: 

svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## lberc

Jutro!
Kitty,baš mi paše kavica!
Napravila sam danas test i naravno nema druge crtice,znam da je test onaj skroz običan i da mu je rok trajanja do 10 mjeseca,al da sam trudna bila bi bar slaba crtica.U utorak ću ipak izvadit betu,da imam još jednu nulu(za uspomenu na našem dugom i mukotrpnom mpo putu),pa onda dogovor za dalje,nadam se bar nekom prirodnom dok opet čekam stimulirani.
Evo,šaljem malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve za kaj vam treba i za ljepše scenarije od mog :Kiss: !!

----------


## tiki_a

Iberc  :Love:  pa kad će već jednom taj plusić? Još ima nade pa šaljem ~~~~~~za lijepu betu
tina2701 ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Lua bravo za lijepu betu!
darmar~~~~~~da je implantacijsko.

----------


## inna28

Čestitam svim trudnicama!!!!

Darmar,glavu gore,nije još sve gotovo...vjerujem da je to implantacijsko

----------


## Hakya

Danas mi je 2.dnt. vracene su mi 5-dnevne bc. Od transfera mene ljudi boli kao da cu dobit, pa nesto zateze dole, pa opet boli.
 Danas sam cjelo jutro osjecala veliku nadutost kao da sam se najela a i stomak mi se napuhao. Kad sam isla u wc na papiru su mi se pojavili krvavi tragovi, nesto jako malo, pa sam se ponovno obrisla i opet na tom papiru. Kad sam otisla ponovno na wc nakon nekih 3 sata nista vise nije bilo, papir cist. Sta bi to moglo biti? Dali to moze biti implantacija ili nesto drugo? Jeli mozda rano jos za implantaciju? Inace mengu moram dobiti tek oko 20.10. tako da je za nju jos rano.
Svima saljem puno pozitivne vibre i zelim svima naj naj :Very Happy: 
Ibrec i Darmar nista nije gotovo do bete, ona je jedini pravi pokazatelj, nadam se i ja da vam je to implantacijsko i da ce sve bit ok :Zaljubljen: 
Kitty puno dobre energije i da se veselimo zajedno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## miga24

> Danas mi je 2.dnt. vracene su mi 5-dnevne bc. Od transfera mene ljudi boli kao da cu dobit, pa nesto zateze dole, pa opet boli.
>  Danas sam cjelo jutro osjecala veliku nadutost kao da sam se najela a i stomak mi se napuhao. Kad sam isla u wc na papiru su mi se pojavili krvavi tragovi, nesto jako malo, pa sam se ponovno obrisla i opet na tom papiru. Kad sam otisla ponovno na wc nakon nekih 3 sata nista vise nije bilo, papir cist. Sta bi to moglo biti? Dali to moze biti implantacija ili nesto drugo? Jeli mozda rano jos za implantaciju? Inace mengu moram dobiti tek oko 20.10. tako da je za nju jos rano.
> Svima saljem puno pozitivne vibre i zelim svima naj naj
> Ibrec i Darmar nista nije gotovo do bete, ona je jedini pravi pokazatelj, nadam se i ja da vam je to implantacijsko i da ce sve bit ok
> Kitty puno dobre energije i da se veselimo zajedno


Ja do sada na žalost nisam imala iskustva niti sa implatacijom niti sa uspješnim postupkom pa ti ne bi znala reći jel to normalno ili ne. Po onom šta sam čitala mislim da nije prerano...Ja sam uvijek poslije transfera napuhana i teška ko bačva. Jedina razlika između postupaka je ta što sam ovaj put isto drugi dan od transfera po noći imala oštre bolove u trbuhu a to mi se još nikada nije dogodilo. 
Danas je 8dnt i prvi dan da me ama baš ništa ne boli i da se osijećam super. 
Hakya vibram iz sve snage da se radilo o implatacijskom!!!

----------


## vita22

*Hakya* znam da je u ovom postupku bila cura sa mnom imala et 2 blastice rekla joj je biologica da su toliko dobre i očekuje implantaciju odmah drugi dan od et-a...i  trudna je....tako da je implantacija moguća.....sretno....

----------


## kitty

hakya ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je implantacija!
i ja se nadam da ćemo se zajedno veseliti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiki30

kitty , hakya i svim ostalim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

Jutro!Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve za kaj vam treba!
Ja danas prokrvarila onak za prav,tak da nema smisla ići vadit betu,zovem sd.da se naručim za dalje,al to je još teže nek dočekat pozitivnu betu...ostala bum još do srijede doma,jer imam poplavu,a i da se isplačem...stvarno sam već na rubu..

----------


## Hakya

Iberc zao mi je :Love:

----------


## miga24

Iberc, užasno mi je žao.
Isplaći se (plakanje je dobra terapija) i hrabro kreni u nove pobjede! Biti će bolje.

----------


## ruža82

Iberc, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## mirna26

ajoj iberc..baš mi je žao....evo ja ti već vibram za slijedeći put da uspije.....puno zagrljaja...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

ajoj miga24...tak je i meni bilo...nije rano za implantaciju..jer blastice ti vrlo brzo skidaju omotač i traže mjesto za implantaciju...može biti da je to to...sretno..držim fige da je to to :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

Iberc,žao mi je

----------


## mirna26

ispravljam se...ne miga24 već Hakya...ma rano je još pa ne znam kaj pišem :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> ispravljam se...ne miga24 već Hakya...ma rano je još pa ne znam kaj pišem


Kažu da se to trudnicama događa  :Wink: !

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Iberc*  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

lberc, darmar, žao mi je
nije nam dobro započeo tjedan :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

iberc.....ah draga moja....baš mislim na te..samo mi se brzo digni i smij mi se..to je najvažnije..vjeruj mi...samo se smij....nek svi misle da si skrenula baš te briga :Smile: ..samo piči naprijed...puno pusa i pozitive ti šaljem

----------


## venddy

iberc :Love:  žao mi je draga

----------


## linalena

Iberc   :Love:  draga isplači se, odkrvari i odleži, i onda idemo dalje hrabro, veliki veliki zagrljaj i pusa

Meni danas vratili 1 cc i 1 6st iz postupka sa zamrznutim stanicama

----------


## kitty

iberc  :Love: 
linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice!

----------


## ivica_k

linalena,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek baš ti budeš prva trudnica iz sek. ivf u klubu 39+
Mury, posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoj cito sek. ivf

----------


## mirna26

linalena......sreeeeetnooo!!!!ajde uhvatite se sada...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## thinkpink

> Meni danas vratili 1 cc i 1 6st iz postupka sa zamrznutim stanicama


ovo mi stvarno zvuči odlično!!!! još zamrznute!!!! držim palčeve  :Very Happy:

----------


## thinkpink

> Jutro!Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve za kaj vam treba!
> Ja danas prokrvarila onak za prav,tak da nema smisla ići vadit betu,zovem sd.da se naručim za dalje,al to je još teže nek dočekat pozitivnu betu...ostala bum još do srijede doma,jer imam poplavu,a i da se isplačem...stvarno sam već na rubu..


odradi suze i onda u nove pobjede....nema druge!

----------


## mala bu

linalena sretno...da se zalijepe za mamu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

iberc jako mi je žao potpuno te razumijem :Sad:  :Sad: 
kod mene se dešavaju čudne stvari, nakon jučerašnjeg brljavljenja uz malo sukrvice ujutro, od podne pa na dalje samo ponekad na papiriću smećkasti iscjedak, a sve ostalo čisto, sada mi još  više niš nije jasno, ujutro ipak vadim betu, mada jutros test negativan,(al imala sma neki izlomljeni  čak sam mu spužvicu onu za upijanje morala vratiti natraga, pa, zrno nade je tu, al bojim se da se na ovaj način ova  moja agonija samo produžava... :Sad: ¨)
linalena ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨, neka se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde, sretno!

----------


## lberc

Darmar,sami izvadi betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno da je test pokazao krivo i da nam sutra javiš dobre vijesti,evo još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti ne sfali.

----------


## Mury

*iberc*, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
*darmar* da nas sutra ljepo iznenadiš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*linalena*, za tvoje mrve  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
I svima ostalim ako sma koga zaboravila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

Curke pratim vas i vibram za velike bete i okrugle trbuscice sto prije! Evo curica i ja saljemo obilje trudnicke prasine!

----------


## lasta

Iberc žao mi je :Love: 
linalena neka se mrve lijepo prime i smijeste ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
darmar neka sutrašnja beta pokaže da si dobila jednog malog svojeglavog mišića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim tužnicama hrpa dobra vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a svim slavljenicima šaljemo pusiceeee

----------


## eva133

Iberc žao mi je.

----------


## miga24

Darmar, šaljem ti vibrice za betu!
Linalena - za tulum u buši! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Darmar,evo puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnji dan,da sebe i nas obraduješ jednom velikom betom!!

----------


## linalena

darmar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu, čekamomomomo
 :Coffee: 

ostala mi fina masnica od heparina, ak bu tak svaki put, ajoj (dobro da nije ljeto, makar ni onda baš ne hodam gradom s golom trbusinom)

----------


## vedre

:Very Happy:  za veeliku betu darmar.

----------


## mirna26

ajde darmar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## bugaboo

Darmar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## chiara

Darmar strpljivo čekam tvoju pozitivnu betu.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Htjela bih se priključiti u ovu grupu...idemo 14.09.2011. po našeg smrzlića u MB....i nadamo se najboljem.....

----------


## Snekica

darmar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!
chiara sretno!!!

----------


## darmar

moja beta na žalost je 1,20 :Sad: 
hvala svima na podršci i svima želim mnogo sreće!
Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## lasta

:Love: tebi i tm

----------


## Mury

darmar :Love: , držite se, znaš i sama da u ovim momnetima nemam riječi utjehe, neka vam Bog dadne snage i planova za dalje, i što je najbitnije da se vas dvoje volite! Velika pusa!

----------


## chiara

Ma daj....ne mogu vjerovati baš sam se veselila zbog tebe...
Drži se draga što drugo za reći...sutra je novi dan...

----------


## Lua

Darmar žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## venddy

Darmar :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Darmar jako mi je zao :Love:

----------


## Hakya

Darmar zao mi je :Love:

----------


## miga24

Ajoj Darmar, baš sam se nekako ponadala...
Žao mi je.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Darmar  :Love:

----------


## Alcantra

darmar i iberc, žao mi je

----------


## lberc

Darmar,baš mi je žao,ali ne odustaj,napravim planove za dalje....bit će jednom i pozitivna beta...

----------


## mirna26

darmar...držimo ti fige za slijedeći put~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

darmar,žao mi je ... :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

darmar, žao mi je, a tako sam se nadala... :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

darmar  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## darmar

cure moje hvala svima, mi smo od danas na pauzi, dok ne smislimo plan za dalje, 
do mog sljedećeg javljanja želim vam sve najbolje, trudnicam školske trudnoće, čekalicama bete velike beturine, a pikalicama da punkcije prođu što bezbolnije i da budu ludi tulumi u labosima, veliki pozdrav!

----------


## bugaboo

Cure svima zelim velike bete i zaobljene trbuscice :Wink: 

Nova lista nece tako skoro jer mi se pokvario komp i barem 2 tjedna cu biti bez njega, a preko moba ne mogu voditi listu, ako ima koja dobra dusa sa viska vremena neka slobodno preuzme :Smile:

----------


## ježić

*darmar* i I*berc*, jako mi je žao cure. :Love: 

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme i nisam baš popratila što se sve događalo, ali zato, evo, šaljem puno kolektivnih vibrica svima za što vam god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## inna28

Darmar,žao mi je....drži se,draga

----------


## lberc

Jutro,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve za kaj vam treba.....ja odoh zatvorit bolovanje i sutra na posal :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

*darmar*, odmorite se, malo si uzmite vremena samo za vas dvoje i kad osjetiš da je vrijeme za krenuti dalje, krenite! A do onda se nadam da ćeš nas bar svako toliko čitati. a u međuvremenu se možda desi i čudo, tko zna?! Šaljem ti veliki  :Kiss:  i mah mah!
*Iberc* i to se mora jednom... :Sad:  
Sad upiremo svom snagom da nas *Ježić* ugodno iznenadi! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Cure, lberc i darmar, žao mi je... ne znam jel mi se čini ili cure ne objavljuju, ali baš je malo pozitivnih beta u zadnje vrijeme. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupcima, za sretne ishode ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

Izgleda ima jedna samo čekat ću da se javi sama i to sa VV  :Smile:

----------


## morskavila

cure moje tužnice...
jednom mora doći vrijeme za bebe, samo hrabro  :Love: 

mi cekamo rezultate iz laba (jucer je bila punkcija) 

i posluzite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome za što treba :Yes:

----------


## vedre

Iberc i darmar baš mi je žao cure.odtugujte na svoj način.
andream baš dobro kažeš,ima jako malo pozitivnih beta,nažalost.i ja sam o tome razmišljala.teško mi je i čitat ovo jer gubim nadu.meni je dan D sutra.ujutro vadim krv i popodne će mi javiti.

----------


## miga24

Vedre sretno od srca sutra!!
Meni je dan D prekosutra...

----------


## vedre

miga24~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prekinemo niz negativnih beta.drži se draga još 2 dana :Smile: .

----------


## Hakya

Vedre da ti zazelim srecu i ovde, od srca ti zelim velikuuuuu betu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Miga24 puno pozitivne vibre i srece :Very Happy: 
Jezic drago mi je da je sada sve uredu i zelim st sve naj naj od  :Heart: 
Meni danas 5 dnt.

----------


## Mury

*vedre* i *miga24*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasne bete, da napokon prekinete ovaj tužni niz!!!
I svima ostalim,čekalicama, pikalicama...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

evo i ja šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete.... 
vedre,miga,hakya.... da konačno pokrenete taj jesenski vlakić  :Smile:  sretno!!!

----------


## vedre

cure prave ste.svaka vam čast. :Heart:

----------


## miga24

> cure prave ste.svaka vam čast.


Hvala svima na vibricama. Još samo sutra...
Vedre javi čim saznaš!

----------


## maca papucarica

Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ redom za *Vedre*, *miga24* i *Ježić*, da nam uljepšate ovaj tjedan, a vama i vašim mužićima ostatak života! 
Vibrice i za *Muryne* smrzliće i friškiće *morskevile*, da uskoro budu prave male bebice mahalice!

----------


## Snekica

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve friške trudnice!* :Very Happy:

----------


## Alcantra

Nisam pisala u tijeku,  pa evo ukratko:  u čekanju na 2. IVF na VV,  ostala sam trudna  u kućnoj radinosti.  Prva beta  u petak 07.10. je iznosila 467, ali je padala do današnje 66. Biokemijska trudnoća vjerojatno 6 tjedana  :Crying or Very sad: 

Pozitivno u svemu je što sam prvi put u životu imala + na testu i pozitivnu betu, te se nadam da ćemo nakon više od četiri godine pokušavanja uskoro i mi imati bebicu, što takožer želim i  svima vama.

----------


## Rebbeca

Cure, mojoj šogorici bude sutra 12-ti dan nakon transfera i vadi betu!!!!
Držite joj fige da beta bude lijepa velika, a ja vam javim ( dobre ) vijesti da se malo prekine taj tužan niz...

----------


## miga24

~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Vedre i šogoricu od Rebbece!
Alcantra žao mi je...ali bravo za kućnu radinost! Znači da vam se prirodno itekako može desiti! Sretno u daljnjim pokušajima! Jednom će beta nastaviti rasti!

----------


## ježić

*morskavilo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se javiš s lijepim vijestima iz laba!

*vedre*, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!
*
Mury,* sretno sa smrzlićima!

*Alcantra,* žao mi je što je tako završilo. Želim ti da beta idući put nastavi rasti!

*maco papucarice,* drago mi je da si se konačno riješila tih ciljanih. Nek ti ovaj AIH donese sreću!

I vibram za *migu24* i Rebbec*inu šogoricu* za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~! Sretno cure!

I svima ostalima koje sam možda zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što im treba!

----------


## mare41

ježić, dodajem i za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

> *morskavilo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se javiš s lijepim vijestima iz laba!
> 
> *vedre*, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!
> *
> Mury,* sretno sa smrzlićima!
> 
> *Alcantra,* žao mi je što je tako završilo. Želim ti da beta idući put nastavi rasti!
> 
> *maco papucarice,* drago mi je da si se konačno riješila tih ciljanih. Nek ti ovaj AIH donese sreću!
> ...


x
(malo sam lijena za pisanje...  :Embarassed: )

----------


## tigrical

> *morskavilo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se javiš s lijepim vijestima iz laba!
> 
> *vedre*, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!
> *
> Mury,* sretno sa smrzlićima!
> 
> *Alcantra,* žao mi je što je tako završilo. Želim ti da beta idući put nastavi rasti!
> 
> *maco papucarice,* drago mi je da si se konačno riješila tih ciljanih. Nek ti ovaj AIH donese sreću!
> ...


Potpisujem te i ja i dodajem tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vedre

cure moje nažalost nastavila sam negativan niz.beta je 1,2.ipak nije bila treća sreća.
odmah sam zvala dr (dok sam još normalna u glavi) i pauziramo 1mj pa opet krećemo.a šta da kažem;kad sve znadete.
miga24~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe draga.cure držite se.pratim vas i dalje.

----------


## kitty

vedre  :Love: , baš mi je žao.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Vedre*, jako mi je žao... Samo ti nama ostani što više normalna u glavi, odmori i u nove pobjede! Svaki veliki trud i hrabrost, kao što su vaši, MORAJU biti nagrađeni!  :Kiss:

----------


## Hakya

Vedre stvarno mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## miga24

Vedre cijeli dan sam svraćala da vidim ima li kakvih novosti od tebe... I nekako sam se nadala pozitivnom rezultatu. 
Baš mi je žao...
Drži se i u nove pobjede...Pusa!

----------


## malena19

> *morskavilo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se javiš s lijepim vijestima iz laba!
> 
> *vedre*, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!
> *
> Mury,* sretno sa smrzlićima!
> 
> *Alcantra,* žao mi je što je tako završilo. Želim ti da beta idući put nastavi rasti!
> 
> *maco papucarice,* drago mi je da si se konačno riješila tih ciljanih. Nek ti ovaj AIH donese sreću!
> ...


potpisujem i ja ...
i dodajem za *jezic* i *kitty* i *hope31* za velike bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!

----------


## malena19

vedre bas mi je zao  :Love:  :Love: 
nadam se da ces brzo odtugovati i sto prije se pocetu veseliti novom postupku za mjesec dana

----------


## Mury

> vedre bas mi je zao 
> nadam se da ces brzo odtugovati i sto prije se pocetu veseliti novom postupku za mjesec dana


Potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za snagu i nove pobjede!

----------


## linalena

Jutro  :Coffee:  :sunce: :možda-shoping:  :Confused:

----------


## honeybee

*miga* sretno danas! Da bude veeeeeeeelika beta!

----------


## Lua

joooj Vedre baš mi je žao... :Love:

----------


## dea84

Jako mi je žao zbog svih negativnih beta
Držim fige za sve cure koja danas vade i javite nam se s dobrim vijestima

----------


## ivica_k

vedre, žao mi je
miga24, razveseli nas danas
mury, sretno do neba!
slatkica,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dvije prave!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*vedre*, žao mi je.
*miga* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## linalena

miga 24 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu

I da, pokušavam ja srediti Listu, ali uff koliko je to posla, tak da nekak mi se čini a nije to za mene

----------


## Kadauna

> miga 24 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu
> 
> I da, pokušavam ja srediti Listu, ali uff koliko je to posla, tak da nekak mi se čini a nije to za mene


samo naprijed Linalena, cure koje su uređivale listu su uglavnom brzo ostajale trudne, stoga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

miga24 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu i pol!

tužnicama  :Love:  a čekalicama  :Very Happy:  da vrijeme do bete brzo prođe!

----------


## linalena

Zahvaljujući Kadauninom podstreku nastavljam dalje

----------


## Hakya

Miga24 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za veeeeeliku betu
Svim curama puno pozitivne vibre i da napokon krenu dobre vijesti :Yes:

----------


## kitty

> Zahvaljujući Kadauninom podstreku nastavljam dalje


šteta što ne postoji tipka "like", ovako samo šaljem podršku go-go-go!  :Bouncing:

----------


## ježić

*vedre*, zaista mi je žao.
*
miga24*, ajde nas ti razveseli~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Čekamo...

*linelana*, samo naprijed!

----------


## mala bu

da se predbilježim za listu *linalena*- u 11.mj. ćemo u prirodnjak....sljedeći stimulirani 2-3mj.2012....

----------


## Rebbeca

Nažalost, kod moje šogorice beta 0,0 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mimi81

Miga sretno!

----------


## aleksandraj

ej lonalena, obicno su sve koje su vodile listu otisle na trudnicko. Izgleda vec jedan simptom kod tebe  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

jedva čekam migu~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

miga , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bar jednu pozitivnu betu ovaj tjedan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

miga gdje si, obraduj nas i uljepšaj nam vikend

----------


## ivica_k

> Nažalost, kod moje šogorice beta 0,0


Rebbeca, jako mi je žao što je uspjeh izostao ovaj put, ali najčešće to tako bude kad se vraćaju morule 5 dnp
miga,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu!

----------


## miga24

Moj put tek počinje...
Eskimić Pobjednik je odlučio da mu se za sada sviđamo... 
Beta 13 dnt 434,92 IU/L! 
Nisam očekivala ovo...

----------


## linalena

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
nana1976, IVF, VV 
maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
Kandela, IVF, VV 
Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
kaja76, 1. AIH, KBC Ri (nakon 1x prirodna trudnoća, missed ab)
faith79, IVF, PFC 
Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
honeybee, IVF Petrova
đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
Inesz, 1. ICSI, Vinogradska
darkica, 3. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 2xICSI IVF Centar)

*KOLOVOZ 2011.*
MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
nora, FET, Prag
Biogaja, prirodno
lasta, 2. FET, Ljubljana (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x FET Ljubljana)
anđeo sa neba. 3. ICSI Prag, (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x ICSI Prag, 1x FET Prag)
hop, 2. IVF, Prag PFC (nakon 1x IVF Prag)

*RUJAN 2011.*
kerolajn5, prirodno (nakon 3x IVF, 2x prirodni IVF)
medeni, 1. ICSI, Prag
kordica, 1. IVF, SD (nakon 3xAIH SD)
kia, 1. FET, Prag (nakon 1x ICSI SD, 1x ICSI Prag)
mirna26, 3. IVF/ICSI
kordica, 1.IVF SD TRIGEMINI
Lua, secICSI CITO
inaa, CITO
Tina2701, 2.AIH

*LISTOPAD 2011.*
miga24, secICSI, Petrova

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

hope 14.10 VV
ivanicaa 15.10 VV
lastin rep 17.10 Ri
ježić 18.10
Hakya 21.10 CITO
malena19 21.10 VV
kitty 24.10 VV
Linalena 24.10 SD
kika222 24.10 SD
Palcicazg 24.10 SD
nety 27.10

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
CorinaII, peugeot206, Mury, dorina199, chiara

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Bab, frodo, Destiny child,malecka,  izida, butterfly101

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
mimi81,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Strašna, phiphy

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
10. mjesec: ivka13, tantolina, kokos, jo1974, Alcantra, dea84, Sezen, MaliMimi
11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77, inana, lucija83, venddy, eva133, Tigrica84, hrki, Bluebella
12.mjesec: Vedre

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kiša, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, sara38, njofra75, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, Bab, ptica1, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, innu, Gosparka, mishica_zg, kika222, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Becky, Tigrical, Charlie, Abys, mistic, Gabi25, tajna30, Sanja1, m arta, belma3, Desideria, Missixty, miba, Hope31, bohinj, butterfly101, anddu, laky, sezen, dim, nina32, zlatta, Tiki_a, spodoba, anakob, Toyota, b.a.b.y., medena8, Tinkica, nina977, nana0501, matahari, Bubzi, Barbarella, mirjana s, Maby baby, sezen, Inna28, kiara79, Ameli, olivera, meki, Lutkica, Tikki, ivica_k, ana.b, sildad, eva133, orhideja, RuMo


*Puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!

*aaaaaa
ima sigurno prestrašno puno pogrešaka, popraviti ću
jer naime, sve sredim, sa svih podforuma skupim podatke i onda svee ode doviđorno
i lijeepo nanovo
a kako to onda biva sve brzo i tak
sorry ak sam nekaj pogriiješila i koga uzruja
*
*

----------


## venddy

miga čestitka, stvarno si nam uljepšala ovaj tjedan, neka ti i dalje sve bude bez ikakvih poteškoća :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravic

bravo miga, odlicna beta

----------


## linalena

odmahh greška
miga u gornji zeleni dio tablice

samo da se takve greške zaredaju

----------


## Lua

Bravo *Miga* čeeeeestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Miga, čestitam!!!
I Linalena, hvala za listu  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> Moj put tek počinje...
> Eskimić Pobjednik je odlučio da mu se za sada sviđamo... 
> Beta 13 dnt 434,92 IU/L! 
> Nisam očekivala ovo...


čestitam, bravo za Eskimića Pobjednika :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

bravo draga miga.baš mi je drago.cili dan sam mislila na tebe.čestitam od  :Heart: .
linalena  :Very Happy:  za listu

----------


## lberc

Čestitam  Miga...konačno lijepe vijesti! :Very Happy: 
Vedre,Rebecina šogorica,žao mi je :Love: 
Linalena,super ti ide lista,samo nastavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da i ti odeš u gornji zeleni dio tablice!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Miga24*  :Very Happy: . Čestitam od  :Heart: ! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školski nastavak... i još pozitivnih beta!

----------


## Bab

Miga, da ti i ovdje čestitam...

uf, što volim ovakve vijesti...
e, da ih je malo više
Al sad kad se jesenski vlakić zahukta...pa to će bit divota :Smile:

----------


## Sela

> Moj put tek počinje...
> Eskimić Pobjednik je odlučio da mu se za sada sviđamo... 
> Beta 13 dnt 434,92 IU/L! 
> Nisam očekivala ovo...


*Miga* pa to je krasno!!!!!Sad samo tako i dalje!Bravo za Pobjednika!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Moj put tek počinje...
> Eskimić Pobjednik je odlučio da mu se za sada sviđamo... 
> Beta 13 dnt 434,92 IU/L! 
> Nisam očekivala ovo...


Čestitam!

*linalena*, hvala za listu... i želim ti jednu lijepu betu za nagradu!

I nadodala bi još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju jedne "sramežljive" forumašice!
Neka bude jedna ali vrijedna js!

----------


## malena19

miga cestitam!!!
Linalena ... hvala za listu.... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## linalena

Sela stavila te ja na prvu listu i kako mi se onda sve zbrisalo eto previdjela
a mrzim kaj tu nemreš editirati i kasnije

----------


## kiki30

miga,čestitam  :Very Happy:  bravo!!!

----------


## đurđa76

Miga bravo,čestitam na lijepoj beti

----------


## Sela

*Linalena* nista ti ne brini,bitno da je misek u busi kao sto ce i tebi biti. :Wink:

----------


## dea84

Miga, iskrene čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Miga čestitam od srca na lijepoj beti. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina2701

*..Miga24*...čestitam... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

miga , čestitke na prekrasnoj beti  :Very Happy: , i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do kraja bude  sve uredno!
linalena, bravo za listu  :Klap: , ti si sigurno sljdeća trudnica jer uređuješ listu  :Smile: 
a ja ujutro rano idem po svoje bebe/u, još ne znam koliko ih je  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Miga, cijeli dan čekam tvoju betu da se razveselim  :Very Happy: !
Koja sreća!!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## Inesz

*Mury*, sretno sutra! Neka bude sutra kraj prvom dijelu tvog MPO-puta, a onda za 8,5 mjeseci sreća najveća. 
Drugi dio MPO-puta, neka bude za 2. bebu, jer ti si još prava curica od svega 30godina :Smile: .
Mury, reci mi, molim te, kako ti biolog nije rekao koliko imate embrija? Sigurno si zvala i pitala...

----------


## Hakya

Miga24 jedva sam cekala doci kuci i logirati se, cijeli dan mislim na tebe
Cestitam draga od  :Heart:  to je prekrasna beta stvarno sam sretna zbog tebe :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Linalena :Klap:

----------


## Šiškica

miga čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ljepa beta  :Klap:

----------


## lasta

miga čestitke
linalena :Klap:  :Klap: 


hope31 :Love: 

svima drugima hrpa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nea0902

Čestitam Miga od srca  :Smile: 
A Mury svu pozitivnu energiju za sutra saljem, drz se curo  :Kiss:

----------


## miga24

Cure moje, hvala Vam svima od srca! Hvala Vam što ste mislile na mene sve od reda i vjerujem da smo tako i skupili bodove kod Onoga gore!  :Smile: 
Mi smo još totalno izvan sebe jer ovaj put smo pozitivnu betu najmanje očekivali...Kad me mm nazvao da mi pročita nalaz prvo sam ga pitala da li je siguran da se radi o mom nalazu (Ježić  :Cool: )....samo neka sad sve krene dalje dobro. U utorak ponovno na betu i vibrice neće ni dalje škoditi. 
Svim curkama koje nešto čekaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do besvijesti i vibrat ću i dalje. Nadam se da će i vama pomoći kako je vjerujem pomoglo i meni. Ma mora biti nešto u tome, ne vibramo bezveze! :Cool:

----------


## slatkica

da se i ja priključim,danas bio transfer od 2 odmrznute stanice,pa sad samo čekamo i kako kaže biolog nadajte se čudu

----------


## kiki30

slatkica sretno!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
miga evo puno vibrica za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mury,draga sretno na transferu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

miga24, bravo za betu, čestitam  :Very Happy:  i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
slatkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice da zauvijek ostanu s tobom!
hope31  :Love: 
linalena bravo i hvala za listu  :Klap: 
malena19, Hakya, ježić, dea84, linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam čekanje što brže prođe i da bete budu barem troznamenkaste  :Yes:

----------


## Mury

> *Mury*, 
> Mury, reci mi, molim te, kako ti biolog nije rekao koliko imate embrija? Sigurno si zvala i pitala...


Iskreno, ovaj put me nije ništa tako zanimalo, niti koliko ih je, niti kakvi su, jer odmrzavanje bilo u pon. a u pon.navečer mi se MM jako razbolio, dobio jako visokutemp. i utorak ujutro pao u nesvjest, te me na smrt prepao  :Sad: , tako da sam postupak potpuna zanemaria, bila s njim na hitnoj pola dana u utorak, te su me u utorak oko 13 zvali iz CITA da je transfer u sub. u 9. u svoj toj zbrci nisam niti pitala koliko se oplodilo ( imala 3 js. zamrznute), niti mi je bitno, samo neka bude ET, i neka mi je MM bolje, Bogu hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

E da, *slatkice* sretno ti sa smrzlićima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nas za 14 dana ugodno iznenadiš!
I hvala vam cure moje svima na podršci  :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

> miga24, bravo za betu, čestitam  i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
> slatkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice da zauvijek ostanu s tobom!
> hope31 
> linalena bravo i hvala za listu 
> malena19, Hakya, ježić, dea84, linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam čekanje što brže prođe i da bete budu barem troznamenkaste


veliki potpis na sve gore navedeno!

----------


## miba

Mury draga puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje smrzliće i drago mi je da si se oporavila!
slatkice i linalena i vama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
linalena  :Klap:  za listu i samo da primjetim da sam već neko vrijeme duplo na listi čekalica (inače mi čekanje teško pada pa kud još duplo:mrgreen )

----------


## tlukaci5

Miga čestitam :Zaljubljen: 
Mury biti će sve u redu :Love:

----------


## ježić

*miga24*, bravo! Čestitam ti od srca! :Very Happy: 
Jesam ti još prije par dana rekla da sam sigurna kako se tvoj mali eskimčić dobro ugrijao i smjestio kod tebe! :Zaljubljen: 
Sad još da ti fino zavibram za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, i to je to!

*slatkice, linelana, Mury*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## matahari

miga, čestitke!
mury, šaljem pp, ali ti je inbox pun...
pišem ovdje-S R E T N O ljube!

----------


## Alcantra

Miga24 čestitke na beti i trudnoći
Mury sretno na transferu i svim drugima u postupcima 
Ne trebamo zanemariti ni kućnu radinost, jer događa se...

----------


## chiara

Evo za kraj tjedna imam i ja jednu lijepu vijest....moj eskimić se hrabro držao i sad je sa mnom na čuvanju....beta 27.10....

----------


## bugaboo

Chiara super za malog smrzlica, sada neka ostane u bushi do ljeta :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Miga čestitam, drago mi je da si uspjela! Neka bude i dalje sve kak se šika

----------


## tikki

Miga čestitam! 
Mury sretno na transferu i da mrvica/e odluče ostati kod mame  :Smile: 
Chiara držim fige eskimiću!
Ježić puno puno ~~~~~~~ za tebe  :Smile: 
Linalena, hvala za listicu  :Naklon:  i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Miga* cestitke na beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje :Klap: 
*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjesan i dobitni transfer :Klap: 
*Linalena* bravo za listu :Klap: 
Svim cekalicama saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i puuuuno puno trudnicke prasine :Yes:

----------


## Mury

Cure, prijavljujem danas transfer dvije blastice  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  iz sek. IVF-a.
Beta 28.10.2011.
Sretno svima i veliko hvala na podršci!!!

----------


## slatkica

> Cure, prijavljujem danas transfer dvije blastice   iz sek. IVF-a.
> Beta 28.10.2011.
> Sretno svima i veliko hvala na podršci!!!


 :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

> Evo za kraj tjedna imam i ja jednu lijepu vijest....moj eskimić se hrabro držao i sad je sa mnom na čuvanju....beta 27.10....


neka tvoj eskimić ostane s mamom :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

linalena svaka ti čast za listu, stvarno si si dala truda  :Smile: 

i svima sretno, da se što prije prebacimo na trudnički podforum

----------


## ivica_k

> Cure, prijavljujem danas transfer dvije blastice   iz sek. IVF-a.
> Beta 28.10.2011.
> Sretno svima i veliko hvala na podršci!!!


Mury, wow, želim ti veeeliku betu za 12 dana
chiara, sretno i tebi!

----------


## linalena

Cure hvala na pohvalama, sada skupljam ispravke i dodatke pa ću u pon ponoviti

Mury bravo za blastice i to dvije,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Chiara i za tvoga kako kažeš eskimića  :Very Happy: 

Meni danas 5dnt, dosada me malo prali valunzi ono  vrućine ali danas niš, dole pritisak na momente, grudi niš apsolutno niš. U ponedjeljak idem raditi joj kak mi se neda. 
Na IVF i bolovanje sam pisala već kako s obzirom da unutar mjesec dana imam 2 bolovanja iste dijagnoze (jedan dan je sporan) moram u ponedjeljak na komisiju, kak mi je to glupo.....

Svima velika pusa i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

svima sretno!!! 
Mury, drzim najvece pozitivne fige ikad!!!

----------


## morskavila

Miga čestitam!

Chiara, linalena, ježić i svima koje cekaju  *+*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mury zajedno cemo cekati betu  :Smile:  

Ja sam jucer na cuvanje dobila tri mrve  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Miga čestitam, nek se beta uredno dupla iz dana u dan :Smile: 
vedre jako mi je žao :Sad: , super je da imaš plan za dalje i želim ti od srca da se tvoj slijedeći plan ostvari ¨¨¨¨
chiara super za eskimića pobjednika, nek se lijepo ugnijezdi¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
linalena, ježić ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da su se mrve već smjestile :Smile: 
morskavila super za 3 mrvice, nek te ne napuste narednih 8,5 mj. :Smile: 
Mojoj dragoj Mury šaljem poseban zagrljaj (cure nadam se da mi ne zamijerate :Smile: ) i nek se dvije mrvice  čvrsto uhvate za svoju mamicu¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Za sve one koje sam izostavila (ne namjerno), šaljem mnoštvo¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨za uspijeh!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure, prijavljujem danas transfer dvije blastice   iz sek. IVF-a.
> Beta 28.10.2011.
> Sretno svima i veliko hvala na podršci!!!



 :Klap:  Sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure, prijavljujem danas transfer dvije blastice   iz sek. IVF-a.
> Beta 28.10.2011.
> Sretno svima i veliko hvala na podršci!!!


 :Heart: 
 :Heart: 
 :Love:

----------


## Hakya

> Cure, prijavljujem danas transfer dvije blastice   iz sek. IVF-a.
> Beta 28.10.2011.
> Sretno svima i veliko hvala na podršci!!!


Sretno draga od :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Oh, sad ste me rasplakale, koliko podrške i ljepih želja  :Heart: 
*morskavila*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da skupa dočekamo ljepe bete i skupa završimo i u rodilištu  :Grin: 
*linalena*, *ježić*, *hakya*,*chiara*, i ostalim čekalicama ako sma koga zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nastavite ljepi listopadski vlakić trudnica!
I svima ostalim mnoštvo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Mury mislim na tebe i držim fige do neba za 2 lijepe blastice- čudesan rezultat iz odmrznutih js~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chiara, linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a posebne vibrice za ježić, očekujemo sutra veeeeeliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

*Mury*, čestitam na blasticama! Zaista super rezultat za odmrznute stanice! 
*chiara*, i tebi isto sretno! 
Nek vam čekanje bete protekne u miru i nek se vaši mali eskimi dobro ugriju kod mamica, kao što je bio slučaj i kod mige24!

Ja sam izgurala čekanje, sutra ćemo znati na čem smo! Hvala svima na podršci!

----------


## Lua

> Cure, prijavljujem danas transfer dvije blastice   iz sek. IVF-a.
> Beta 28.10.2011.
> Sretno svima i veliko hvala na podršci!!!


Bravo *Mury*,a sada do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Lua

Ježić za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miga24

Ježić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!

----------


## ValaMala

*Jezic*, vibram za sutra, sretno i sve nas razveseli!

----------


## tina2701

*Ježić*...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mury*  :Klap:  za blastice, vibram iz  :Heart:  da je čudotvorac ovaj put smiksao manje tvrdoglave bebice, koje će se odmah uhvatiti za svoju mamicu!

----------


## kitty

ježić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## dea84

ježić, sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

mury,super za blastice i sad za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ježić za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

*jezic*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrasnju betu :Yes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jezic  puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  betu sutra

----------


## linalena

Za velike bete sutra drage naše  ivanicaa, lastin rep, ježić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i sigurno će sutra biti i punkcija pa nek budu plodonosne i bezbolne
a transferi da budu u taman najbolje vrijeme i na najboljem mjestu

sve buduće mamice i tateki velika pusa

----------


## matahari

:Very Happy: 




> Cure, prijavljujem danas transfer dvije blastice   iz sek. IVF-a.
> Beta 28.10.2011.
> Sretno svima i veliko hvala na podršci!!!

----------


## Hakya

Ježić puno pozitivne vibre :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za veliku betu sutra :Heart:

----------


## chiara

Ježić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i da bude pozitivna beta....

----------


## vedre

ježić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeliku betu sutra.

----------


## darmar

ježić mnoštvo pozitivnih¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  za sutrašnju betu, daj nas šokiraj brojkom :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## mimi81

Ježić sretno sutra......kako je brzo prošlo ovo vrijeme do bete...nadam se najboljem

----------


## mare41

ježić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Ježić puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas za betu da padnemo u nesvjest  :Smile:  
Lastin rep i ivanicaa također puno puno pozitivnih vibrica za najljepši mogući ishod!

Sretno svima ostalima koje su na punkcijama/transferima/folikulometrijama!

----------


## linalena

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
 Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
 Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
 Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
 DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
 Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
 Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
 Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
 Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
 Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
 Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
 Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
 Lela77, prirodno
 Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
 Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
 Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
 Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
 Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
 Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
 Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
 Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
 Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
 Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
 Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
 Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
 Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
 Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
 Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
 Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
 Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
 Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
 Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
 Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
 Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
 nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
 TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
 Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
 ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
 Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
 Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
 Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
 Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
 Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
 Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
 Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
 Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
 Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
 Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
 Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
 Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
 Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
 Blue bear, prirodno
 Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
 Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
 Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
 MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
 Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
 tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
 Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
 Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
 Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
 Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
 Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
 Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
 Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.
* nana1976, IVF, VV 
 maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
 tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
 Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
 Kandela, IVF, VV 
 Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
 prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
 Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
 andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
 Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
 kaja76, 1. AIH, KBC Ri (nakon 1x prirodna trudnoća, missed ab)
 faith79, IVF, PFC 
 Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
 alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
 Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
 zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
 andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
 honeybee, IVF Petrova
 đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
 Inesz, 1. ICSI, Vinogradska
 darkica, 3. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 2xICSI IVF Centar)

*KOLOVOZ 2011.*
 MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
 Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
 nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
 nora, FET, Prag
 Biogaja, prirodno
 lasta, 2. FET, Ljubljana (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x FET Ljubljana)
 hop, 2. IVF, Prag PFC (nakon 1x IVF Prag)

*RUJAN 2011.*
 kerolajn5, prirodno (nakon 3x IVF, 2x prirodni IVF)
 medeni, 1. ICSI, Prag
 kordica, 1. IVF, SD (nakon 3xAIH SD) TRIGEMINI
 kia, 1. FET, Prag (nakon 1x ICSI SD, 1x ICSI Prag)
 mirna26, 3. IVF/ICSI
 Lua, secICSI CITO
 inaa, CITO
a72, prirodno (u pripremi za  FET)
 Tina2701, 2.AIH (nakon 1.IAH KBO)
Sela , Prag
Pea, secICSI, CITO

*LISTOPAD 2011.*
 miga24, secICSI, Petrova (nakon 2IVF, Petrova)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

 lastin rep 17.10 Ri
 ježić 17.10
 Hakya 21.10 CITO
 malena19 21.10 VV
 kitty 24.10 VV
 Linalena 24.10 SD
 kika222 24.10 SD
 Palcicazg 24.10 SD
Maca papucarica 25.10 CITO
Dea84 25.10
 nety 27.10
Chiara 27.10
Slatkica 28.10
Mury 28.10

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
 CorinaII, peugeot206, Mury, dorina199, chiara

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
 malecka, izida, butterfly101, ivka13

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
 Bab, Snekica, frodo, Destiny child, Sezen,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
 Strašna, phiphy

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 10. mjesec: tantolina, kokos, jo1974, Alcantra, MaliMimi
 11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77, inana, lucija83, venddy, eva133, Tigrica84, hrki, Bluebella, mimi81
 12.mjesec: Vedre, tikki
1.mjesec: Orhideja

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
 Abys , aleksandraj , Aurora blu, Aslan,  ana.b , Anabanana, Ameli , amyx, anddu , anakob,  Bab, b.a.b.y., Barbarella , Bubzi,  Bea, bebolino, Becky , belma3, BlaBla123, brigitta, beilana , believes, bohinj, butterfly101, Cannisa, ciklama1, Charlie , Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dhea , Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dim, dadyakBda, Desideria , ELA28, elen, eva133, Gabi25, Gosparka, Hope31, hope,  inana, Inna28,  innu, ivanicaa,  ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, ivica_k , Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kiara79,  kika222, kriistiina, kiša, kitty , laky , Leva, Lutkica,  ljiljan79, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, medena8,  metkovk@, maca papucarica, MalaMa, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, m arta , matahari, meki , Mini3, mirjana s, Maby baby , Mery0908, marincezg, marnie , mario, maza975, Missixty, miba , mishica_zg, mistic , Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, nana0501, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, Nina30, nina32, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olivera , orhideja,  pirica , prima, plavuša 007, pinny, ptica1, Ruža82, Reny 76, RuzicaSB, RuMo , Sanja1, sara38, sezen , sg12, skandy, sonječka, Sonja29,  snekica, Spa , slatkica, sildad , spodoba , strategija , The Margot, taca70, talia7, tajna30, tetadoktor , Tigrical, Tinkica , Tikki, Tiki_a,  tlukaci5, Toyota , TrudyC, venera3, Vuki, Zeena, zlatta 


*Puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*

----------


## mare41

joj, linči, trebala si čekat ježić s novom listom :Smile:

----------


## linalena

da, fakaat
malo se radim pametna a to mi nejde, smijem poslije ponoviti?????

ili dad moderator obriše pa kasnije ponovim???

----------


## Bab

Ježiću, puuuunooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas !!!!

i ostalim čekalicama koječega šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

lina, svaka čast za listu

a ja kuham :Coffee: , čaj, ness...pa se poslužite dok je još toplo

i ugodan početak radnog tjedna svima  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Bab, hvala na kavici, baš je fina.

ježić puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas!

----------


## vedre

mury  :Klap: .vidim da su vraćene 2 blastice.baš i je drago).drži se.pozzzz
ježić obraduj nas danas.svim curama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## venddy

ježić puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu danas
svim naštim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da im ovo bude najsretniji postupak

----------


## Mury

*vedre*, i sama sam se pozitivno šokirala, ali opet se ne smijem puno nadati obzirom na dosadašnja iskustva....
*ježić*, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnj betu!!!

----------


## Sela

*Bab* fala na virtualnoj kavici;te mi jos jedino pasu :Mljac: !!
*Jezicu* i svima koji vade betu danas ili sutra,obradujte nas! :Very Happy: 
*Kitty* cestitke na plusicu!!!

----------


## Sezen

> da, fakaat
> malo se radim pametna a to mi nejde, smijem poslije ponoviti?????
> 
> ili dad moderator obriše pa kasnije ponovim???


linalea ja sam trenutno u postupku na VV-u, trebala bi imati punkciju ovaj tjedan ako bude koja js,za sada nije sjajno premda sam na 4xgonal +1xcetrotide

svejedno hvala ti za trud :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

svima koji ovaj tjedan vade betu puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## morskavila

*ježić* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

P.S *linalena* i ja bi na listu čekalica bete (28.10)  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

linalena ja sam od danas pikalica (mada si to znala i bez da sam napisala  :Wink: ) tako da me možeš maknuti sa on-go.  :Kiss: 
ježiću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mada sam sigurna u pozitivan ishod i znam da ćemo sve skakati od sreće!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~za sve kojima treba
p.s. ima vas puno a par dana nisam bila na netu  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*snekice*, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sretan početak tvog uspješnog postupka  :Very Happy:

----------


## frodo

*linalena*, hvala što misliš na svih nas  :Smile: 

*miga*, ma čeeestiiitammmm od srca!!!BRAVO!!!!! sam nek se tako nastavi, želim ti sve najbolje  :Very Happy: 

*snekice,*, neka ti ovaj puta stvarno bude uspješno!  :Kiss: 

svim ostalin curama ( ne mogu popamtiti sve  :Embarassed: ) - sretno!  :Wink: 

ja sutra na 2. uzv, jučer se lijepo vidjeli folikulići...

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* a da se kladimo da ce ovo biti dobitni??~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Snekice, od srca ti želim da ovaj put bude dobitni  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

ježić, sve nam teže čekati :Smile:

----------


## luna1

transfer 3.10., danas prijavljujem negativnu betu.....................      svim čekalicama sretno :Klap:

----------


## ježić

Evo me! Još uvijek u laganom šoku i nevjerici, prijavljujem betu 14dt u iznosu 278,17.
Jel to ok?

----------


## lasta

O da to je ok....čestitke draga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravic

cestitam jezic :Very Happy:

----------


## dea84

ježić, iskrene čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

ježić, sumnje nije ni bilo, sad čekamo duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~
luna, žao mi je...

----------


## tigrical

*ježić* braaaavooooo!!!

----------


## dea84

luna, žao mi je.....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> transfer 3.10., danas prijavljujem negativnu betu..................... svim čekalicama sretno


Žao mi je  :Love: 




> Evo me! Još uvijek u laganom šoku i nevjerici, prijavljujem betu 14dt u iznosu 278,17.
> Jel to ok?


Čestitam!

----------


## mravic

cestitam jezic :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> transfer 3.10., danas prijavljujem negativnu betu..................... svim čekalicama sretno


luna, žao mi je...i vi ste jedan od parova s poduljim mpo stažem...nadam se ste blizu cilja
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za novi postupak
ježić, čestitam i želim ti pravilno dupljanje bete
snekice,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bingo ovog puta iz ri!
frodo, bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petrovke!
morskavilo,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh u viliju!

----------


## linalena

Ježićć čestitamm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Luna1 jako mi je žao pogfotovo kada vidim što je sve iza vas, drže se

----------


## luna1

ježić odlično, eto malo pozitive na odbrojavanju................čestitam

----------


## đurđa76

Luna,žao mi je
Ježić-bravooo,čestitam

----------


## artisan

luna  :Love: 


ježić jako mi je drago, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

Bravo *Ježić* čeeeeestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Luna baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Evo me! Još uvijek u laganom šoku i nevjerici, prijavljujem betu 14dt u iznosu 278,17.
> Jel to ok?


Naravno da je OK! Čestitam od  :Heart:  ježić draga!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Jezic*!!!!!!Ma najljepse cestitke!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

Čestitke Ježić ma nema koga Mare41 stavi u potpis ta je sigurno trudnica........... :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Ježiću...jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...bravo curo
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: sretno dalje 

Luna moja, sve sam ti već rekla...samo hrabro

Mare, jel mogu i ja u tvoj potpis :Razz: ...već lagano gubim snagu...

----------


## legal alien

> Evo me! Još uvijek u laganom šoku i nevjerici, prijavljujem betu 14dt u iznosu 278,17.
> Jel to ok?


jeeee, super, cestitam! 

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike i pravilne tete bete :Klap: 


ujedno prijavljujem da sam i ja cekalica bete 25.10. 
ima jos puuuno do tada

----------


## Hakya

Ježić iskrene čestitke od :Heart:  prekrasna beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

ježić čestitke na beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
luna jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## lberc

Chiara,Morska vila,Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mrve čvrsto uhvate!
Ježić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!
Ja od danas ponovno u postupku,prirodnom,imam dva folikula..bumo vidli

----------


## lberc

Ježić,super beta,čestitam!
Luna,žao mi je..

----------


## venddy

Iberc ženo svaka čast, brzo djeluješ i nema predaje, to mi se sviđa. Neka ti baš ovaj postupak nagradi upornost i želju i to sa 2 bebe :Klap:

----------


## kitty

ježić bravo, čestitam na beti  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: 
luna1, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

Jeeeeeeeeee *Ježić*  :Very Happy: , prekrasna beta i savršen rezultat svega kroz što si prošla! Od  :Heart:  čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje i uredan nastavak trudnoće!  :Kiss: 
*Luna1*  :Love: , želim da vam sljedeći postupak bude dobitni.

----------


## Mury

*Luna1*, jako mi je žao, drži se draga  :Love: 
ježić, beta je super, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

*Ježić* braaaaaaaaaaaaavoo!!! Čestitam!  :Very Happy: Jesam ti rekla? Ha?! Nikako da sebi proreknem sudbinu! 
Vidim da smo sad *Bab* i ja kod *Mare41* na repertoaru, pa bi se reć' da smo joj maaalkice dosadile stalno na listi!  :Kiss: 
Tako je i moja soc gin rekla da bi sad _po njenim statistikama_ bilo u redu da upali i da ostanem trudna  :Laughing:  A ljubim je, tako me slatko nasmijala! 
*Luna*  :Love:  Žao mi je! 
*Legal alien* sretno!!!

----------


## Snekica

> *Snekice* a da se kladimo da ce ovo biti dobitni??~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ulažem bar ß150  :Laughing:

----------


## ValaMala

*Jezic*, presretna sam zbog tebe! Bravo, trudnice!  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Ježić uljepšala si mi dan .....od srca čestitam i a sve bude u redu do kraja!!!!!!!!!!

Evo meni 4dt još uvijek ne osjećam ništa posebno osim malih boluckanja u donjem dijelu stomka i laganu mučninu pogotovo nakon kavice...nekako me strah da bi trebalo biti više simptoma a ne ovako mirnno....joj ko će dočekati 27.10....
još uvijek mirujem jer kako prošli put i nisam baš pa sam prokrvarila i dogodilo se što se dogodilo sada sam nekako opreznija....što vi mislite o tom mirovanju?

svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budu prekrasno pozitivne
svim tužnicam da brzo stanu na noge i krenu dalje...izgubile ste borbu ali nikako rat!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alma_itd

*jezic* draga :Very Happy:  bravo za betu,cestitam od  :Heart:  i saljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje.
*luna1* zao mi je :Love:  Nadam se da ce slijedeci postupak biti i dobitni :Yes:

----------


## ježić

Hvala vam od srca svima za ovakvo bodrenje! Mislim da mi se tek sad počelo lagano osvještavati pa ću si dozvoliti da sama sebi malo poskočim :Very Happy: 

I vama svima što prije želim ovakvo veselje!

----------


## tikki

*Luna1* žao mi je  :Love:  iskreno se nadam da će idući put biti bingo!

*Ježić* tako mi je drago zbog tebe  :Smile:  danas sam cijeli dan držala fige... Evo sad još hrpa vibrica za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~ i da sve do kraja bude kako treba ~~~~~~~~! Čestitam ti!

----------


## Šiškica

ježić čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alcantra

ježić čestitam na beti

luna1 žao mi je

----------


## legal alien

> Ježić uljepšala si mi dan .....od srca čestitam i a sve bude u redu do kraja!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Evo meni 4dt još uvijek ne osjećam ništa posebno osim malih boluckanja u donjem dijelu stomka i laganu mučninu pogotovo nakon kavice...nekako me strah da bi trebalo biti više simptoma a ne ovako mirnno....joj ko će dočekati 27.10....
> još uvijek mirujem jer kako prošli put i nisam baš pa sam prokrvarila i dogodilo se što se dogodilo sada sam nekako opreznija....što vi mislite o tom mirovanju?
> 
> svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budu prekrasno pozitivne
> svim tužnicam da brzo stanu na noge i krenu dalje...izgubile ste borbu ali nikako rat!!!!!!!!!!


Zanimljivo je da sam tebe zapamtila sa odbrojavanja prosle godine (12. mj) jer se nekako pratimo po timingu postupaka iako u drugim klinikama.  Jos smo i sugradjanke pa me nekako jos vise rastuzio razvoj situacije kod tebe u drugom postupku. Znam koji napor i logistiku iziskuje svaki odlazak na postupak... jos ako radis u turizmu  :Rolling Eyes: 

A sto se tice mirovanja, ja sam u svom prvom postupku malo predoslovno shvatila otpusno pismo na kojem je pisalo mirovanje pa sam se zaljepila za krevet/kauc i pogledala valjda sve filmove iz videoteke, iscitavala tisuce i tisuce stranica foruma, ivf klinika..... rezultat: beta - 0, glava - za psiholosku obradu  :Embarassed: . ubilo me to cekanje i mirovanje. drugi put sam samo nekih 4-5 dana onako vise mirovala ali opet isti rezultat ali glava/psiha puno bolja  :Smile: 
e ovaj put sam odlucila odmorit dan tranfera i sljedeci dan smo vec bili na putu na DU. sada vec laganini radim po kuci, setam, kave (cajevi)... jedino ne dizem nista tesko i ne idem na aerobic. iduci tjedan se vracam na posao (uredski je, a kako je kraj sezone nadam se da se razina stresa smanjila. 

 meni odmaranje stvarno nije pomogalo jer nije ni bilo sanse za implataciju zbog drugih problema koji su sada otklonjeni (nadam se u potpunosti). mislim da bi ti bilo najbolje nazvati svoju kliniku pa pitati sestre ili doktora. glupo bi bilo raditi bilo sto za sto ces si poslije predbacivati. i da, javi se na pp ako si za kavu.

----------


## kiki30

ježić ,čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
luna ,žao mi je...

----------


## Ginger

*ježić*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  predivno, čestitam !!!!

*luna1 *  :Love:   žao mi je, nadam se da je slijedeći dobitni

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

*ježić* čestitam od srca.
Sva sam se naježila kad sam pročitala. :Klap:

----------


## eva133

luna žao mi je.

----------


## tina2701

*Luna1*..žao mi je  :Love: 

Ježić....znala sam da ćeš imat pozitivnu betu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## malena19

*jezic* cestitam od srca!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Ježić, pa predivno!  :Smile:  Čestitam i vibram za lijepo duplanje.

Snekice, navijam za tebe.  :Heart:

----------


## ruža82

Cure dobro vam jutro želim, vrijeme je da vam i ja skuham jednu finu mirišljavu :Coffee:  - ima ih svih vrsta!!!
i na kraju puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima  za šta god da vam treba!!!!

----------


## Bab

> Vidim da smo sad *Bab* i ja kod *Mare41* na repertoaru, pa bi se reć' da smo joj maaalkice dosadile stalno na listi!


*Snekice*, ja bi odmah to potpisala...nek smo mi njoj dosadile pa nas se odlučila riješit....

*Mare41*, proročice naša  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Bab, draga, 10.-ICSI? Stvarno, nek bude najsretniji!

----------


## Bab

Jubilarni, ha???  :Wink: 
Hvala Ti draga

----------


## ptica1

Luna1..žao mi je

Ježić, pridružujem se čestitkama, super.

----------


## mimi81

Ježić čestitam na beti! Tek sad sam došla do interneta...

----------


## Darkica

*Ježić*...veseli me tvoja beta... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mia74

Za Bab posebno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Draga,mislim na tebe i šaljem puno :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

Mia, imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*bab * i ja ti zelim od srca  da ovaj put bude  *BINGO    i  svima  koji cekaju betu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

jezic 
*cestitam   !!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, vibram za tebe iz sve snage!!

----------


## bugaboo

> *bab * i ja ti zelim od srca  da ovaj put bude  *BINGO    i  svima  koji cekaju betu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> jezic 
> *cestitam   !!!


X

----------


## Bab

Curke moje...
pa hvala Vam od srca...baš ste me dirnule  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, evo i od mene posebne vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, zbilja je više vrijeme da nam postaneš prava pravcata trudnica na 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Mury, od srca to i tebi želim...tvoj put je isto trnovit i bolan... ma zasjat će i nama jednom sunce...sigurna sam ja u to  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Bab  :Love:

----------


## miga24

Ježić draga, izgleda da smo ti i ja bile dobitna kombinacija! :Smile: 
Jako sam sretna radi tebe! I napravi betu za dva dana ponovno. Tko će čekat tjedan!
Pusa!

----------


## ježić

> Ježić draga, izgleda da smo ti i ja bile dobitna kombinacija!
> Jako sam sretna radi tebe! I napravi betu za dva dana ponovno. Tko će čekat tjedan!
> Pusa!


Hvala ti! Ponovit ću je sutra iako neće biti iz istog labosa. Više se bojim te nego one od jučer.
A ti? Jesi ponavljala danas?

----------


## miga24

Jesam. 17 dnt 1453 i nešto sitno.  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

I Ježić - promjeni potpis! :Wink:

----------


## ježić

> I Ježić - promjeni potpis!


Jesam! :Wink:  I šaljem pp!

----------


## eva133

*ježić* želim ti sutra pravilno duplanje bete!!!

----------


## linalena

Samo nam pišite ovdje te lijepe bete, Ježić i Miga   puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


i jedno pitanje : U kojim razmacima i koji dan  bi bilo najbolje objavljivati listu????

----------


## ruža82

Ježić i Miga ~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnje duplanje!!!
meni danas 3dc. krećemo na naš prvi IVF/ICSI!!

----------


## kiki30

ježić,miga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ruža sretno i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## innu

*Ježić* čestitam!!! :Very Happy: 
*Luna*  :Love:

----------


## darmar

ježić čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
luna žao mi je, želim ti od srca da digneš glavu, skupiš snage i u novu borbu kreneš!
svim curama koje čekaju što got¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨, a posebno čekalicama bete¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

----------


## vedre

ježić čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje.
ruža samo hrabro naprid :Smile: 
svim curama šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## malena19

*jezic, miga*... za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

meni nije radio forum par dana i nakon sto sam procitala betu od jezic za 14dnt i od mige za 13dnt  nocas odlucila da cu ujutro napraviti test i bio je pozitivan  :Smile: 

ali znam da to ne znaci puno pa sam popodne vadila betu i ona je *238.40*  :Smile:  to je ok, zar ne?

meni je danas 13dnt, a transfer je bio drugi dan (2 4stanicna embrija najboljih ocjena)
sad samo da se podupla normalno....

svim curama saljem puno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

malena19 evo da ti i ovdje malo poskočim  :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:   :Bouncing: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!

----------


## Miki76

*Ježić* i *miga*, bravo! Samo neka tako nastavi i dalje!
*Bab,* jedna posebna podrška tebi, da napokon ugledaš test koji ne blijedi i betu koja se nastavlja pravilno duplati još dugo, dugo... 
*Mury,* znaš sve. Već me ruke bole od figa koje čvrsto držim ovih dana za tebe...i dalje imam dobar feeling ovaj put. A što se ovih bolova koje si imala tiče, znam jednu koja je imala iste takve bolove 8dpo, bila je uvjerena da menga opet stiže preko utrogestana, otplakala taj dan još jedan neuspješan postupak, a sad je 15 tjedana trudna.  :Smile: 
I isto tako velike vibre za još jednu našu forumašicu koja je ovaj put *u ilegali u postupku,* ali hrabro čuva svoje Cito mrve.
Naravno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i svima ostalima za što god vam treba!

*Linalena,* nema nekog pravila za listu. Ovisno kada imaš vremena, volje, kada se skupi par novih trudnica,... dakle, sve ovisi o tvojoj volji i feelingu. I naravno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje čudesne blastice, vrijeme je da i ti malo zezneš statistiku i budeš možda prva 39+ koja je ostvarila trudnoću s odmrznutim js!

----------


## kiki30

malena čestitke i sad za duplanje puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a kako je lijepo čitat ovakve bete,neka se tako nastavi i zato svim čekalicama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Miki76

I da, zaboravila sam virtualno zagrliti* lunu* (ne rade mi smajlići, osim onog koji se smješka) i poželjeti joj dobitan već sljedeći postupak jer i njen potpis postaje malko predugačak....

----------


## rozalija

Ježić, malena čestitam cure na prekrasnim betama. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Luna žao mi je draga.
Miki76 veliki pozdrav ti šaljemo Jelena i ja.

----------


## Miki76

Rozi, i ja vama dvjema šaljem ogromnu pusu! I gledam kako vrijeme leti...kud je prije stigao Jelenin prvi rođendan?!

----------


## miga24

Malena19 čestitam!!Imala sam neki dobar filing za tebe! Za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

Malena, čestitam na lijepoj beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
Krenule su pozitivne bete i samo nek se tako i nastavi! Moja je utopijska želja da ovaj forum u konačnici presuši (if you know what I mean) , da ostanu samo liste trudnica i mamica!  :Kiss:

----------


## Hakya

> Malena, čestitam na lijepoj beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
> Krenule su pozitivne bete i samo nek se tako i nastavi! Moja je utopijska želja da ovaj forum u konačnici presuši (if you know what I mean) , da ostanu samo liste trudnica i mamica!


Potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Malena19 čestitam!!Imala sam neki dobar filing za tebe! Za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala ... i tebi za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
i da zajedno odbrojavamo zadnje dane do termina  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Malena, čestitam na lijepoj beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
> *Krenule su pozitivne bete i samo nek se tako i nastavi! Moja je utopijska želja da ovaj forum u konačnici presuši (if you know what I mean) , da ostanu samo liste trudnica i mamica*!


hvala ti.... nadam se da ce tvoja biti jos veca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

a s ovim boldanim se u potpunosti slazem  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*malena19*, čestitke  :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
*Miki76*  :Love: , hvala draga na podršci!
Ali, jutros u zoru sam imala bolove baš po dnu trbuha, i to do sada nikada nije bilo dobro  :Sad: ...danas idem na posao, pa možda budem malo manje istraživala simptome  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

luna....ma bit će šesta sreća...čekaj strpljivo :Smile: 
ježić i malena čestitke...imate slične bete :Smile:

----------


## dea84

malena19, iskrene čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

malena čestitam i neka ti trudnoća bude baš blaženo stanje :Very Happy: 
mury vibrice da ovaj put nisi u pravu i da te iznenadi beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Malena čestitam!!!

----------


## ježić

malena19, čestitam!

Moja beta danas 16dt 806! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Ježić, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!
ß je fenomenalna....

Malena19, čestitke i tebi  :Smile: 

joj, što volim ovakve lijepe vijesti...odmah mi daju volju i snagu za dalje.

----------


## maca papucarica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Toooo, draga! 
Sad neka i malena ponovi tvoj scenarij!

----------


## kitty

ježić, čestitam na lijepom duplanju  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: 
malena19 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje  :Very Happy: 

svim puuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba, poslužite se!

----------


## dea84

ježić, čestitam na duplanju :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

ježić :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (jel da da ti je sd lakše čekat UZV)

----------


## slatkica

ježić i malena čestitam :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Ježić....bajka!

----------


## legal alien

:Very Happy: bravo jezic! juhuuuuu!!! treba nam ovakvih beta sto vise. 

i svi samo penso positivo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

Ježić :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## malena19

cure hvala svima... zelim vam od srca da vam uskoro mogu vratiti istom mjerom  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## malena19

> malena19, čestitam!
> 
> Moja beta danas 16dt 806!


cestitam draga!!!

i da te stignem u subotu  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Snekica

> Ježić, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!
> ß je fenomenalna....
> 
> Malena19, čestitke i tebi 
> 
> joj, što volim ovakve lijepe vijesti...odmah mi daju volju i snagu za dalje.



Debelo potpisujeeeeeeeeem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lasta

> ježić, čestitam na lijepom duplanju   
> malena19 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje 
> 
> svim puuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba, poslužite se!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Jezic i Malena* cestitke!!

----------


## ina33

Super dupliranje, *ježić*, mislim da ovako dobro dupliranje puno toga govori. 

*Bab*, sretno! 

Svima sretno!

----------


## ježić

Joj, hvala puno svima! Ovako nešto nisam očekivala.
Sad ću u miru čekati ultrazvuk!

malena19, ma vibram da me i prestigneš! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Ginger

drage moje, evo jedna lijepa obavijest:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/68864-P...48#post1986648

----------


## Jelena

ježiću, prekrasno!!! Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*ježić*, jeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## miba

Ježić, malena :Klap: 

Mury, Linalena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## lberc

Ježić,super ti je druga beta!
Malena,čestitke i tebi i tvoja je odlična~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!
Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da su svi ovi bolovi i grčevi znak jedne lijepe trudnoće!

----------


## alma_itd

*jezic* prekrasno duplanje :Very Happy:  :Klap:  Sad cekamo UZ da vidimo koliko ih je :Yes:

----------


## linalena

Ja se toliko koncetriram na listu da samo gledam kaj je ko objavil pa se ne sjetim i nekome čestitati, zavibrati, stisnut u zagrljaj
draga moje dakle puno puno  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i malo malo  :Love: 

i dodajem samo malo listicu (samo dio od 9mj da ne zatrpam stranicu), nemrem zdržati da se vidi već lijepo popunjena lista trudnica za listopad

*RUJAN 2011.*
 kerolajn5, prirodno (nakon 3x IVF, 2x prirodni IVF)
 medeni, 1. ICSI, Prag
 kordica, 1. IVF, SD (nakon 3xAIH SD) TRIGEMINI
 kia, 1. FET, Prag (nakon 1x ICSI SD, 1x ICSI Prag)
 mirna26, 3. IVF/ICSI
 Lua, secICSI CITO
 inaa, CITO
a72, prirodno (u pripremi za  FET)
 Tina2701, 2.AIH (nakon 1.IAH KBO)
Sela , Prag
Pea, secICSI, CITO

*LISTOPAD 2011.*
 miga24, secICSI, Petrova (nakon 2IVF, Petrova)
 ježić  , 1.IVF, Petrova (nakon 4AIH, Petrova)
Malena19, VV
Simicv, Pronatal

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

 21.10    Hakya              CITO
23.10    Luna81
24.10    kitty                 VV
           Linalena            SD
           kika222            SD
           Palcicazg           SD
25.10   Maca papucarica CITO
           Dea84
           Legal alien
           Sany7               SD
 27.10    nety
           Chiara
28.10    Slatkica
           Mury
           Morska vila       Vili

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
 butterfly101, dorina199, kockica1, peugeot206, nera29

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  izida, ivka13, Sezen, bubili

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
 Bab, Snekica, frodo, Destiny child, ruža82 , NerdyD

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
 Strašna, phiphy, CorinaII, olea77

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 10. mjesec: tantolina, kokos, jo1974, Alcantra, MaliMimi, bonim, ema1
 11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77, inana, lucija83, venddy, eva133, Tigrica84, hrki, Bluebella, mimi81, M@tt, tikica78
 12.mjesec: Vedre, tikki, lberc,
1.mjesec: Orhideja


ps-boje su nestale jer kopiram iz worda

----------


## mare41

linči, baš je lijepo vidjeti takvu listu, a tvoja beta sutra?

----------


## bubili

šta nam je s Mojcom
niko ništa ne javlja

----------


## bubili

šta nam je s Mojcom
niko ništa ne javlja

----------


## Kadauna

čestitam novim trudnicama i onima koji su dugo incognito i koji su to danas čini mi se stavile u potpis - napokon!

Poseban pozdrav našem *Ježiću*, vibre za uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i *draga naša Bab*, cure su već sve napisale, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro na ovom odbrojavanju samo još prosipaš trudničku prašinu - od  :Heart:

----------


## malena19

> Joj, hvala puno svima! Ovako nešto nisam očekivala.
> Sad ću u miru čekati ultrazvuk!
> 
> malena19, ma vibram da me i prestigneš! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## malena19

hvala vam na cestitkama i vibricama  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba..... za velike bete, uspjesne oplodnje i transfere, bezbolne punkcije sa puno dobrih JS, uspjesne stimulacije i puno puno *zivaca* i *strpljenja* za sve to izdrzati  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lua

> Ježić,super ti je druga beta!
> Malena,čestitke i tebi i tvoja je odlična~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!
> Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da su svi ovi bolovi i grčevi znak jedne lijepe trudnoće!


X i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hakya

> Ježić, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!
> ß je fenomenalna....
> 
> Malena19, čestitke i tebi 
> 
> joj, što volim ovakve lijepe vijesti...odmah mi daju volju i snagu za dalje.


Potpisujem :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Meni danas 13dnt. sutra beta, sta da kazem znate i same kako se osjecam

----------


## nea0902

Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## bubili

> Potpisujem
> Meni danas 13dnt. sutra beta, sta da kazem znate i same kako se osjecam


držim palčeve za sutra
sretno
ja sam sutra na punkciji

----------


## kitty

Hakya ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu sutra!
ja sam odlučila da ću ju isto sutra vaditi, bez obzira što mi je dr rekao da vadim u ponedjeljak, ali sutra mi je 14dpt tako da mislim da nije prerano a u pon lako ponovim.

cure svima puuuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolne punkcije sa puno js, lude tulume u labu, uspješne transfere, što lakša i opuštenija iščekivanja, ogromne beturine i za sve ostalo za što vam treba  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Uuuuuuhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuu biti će sutra skakanja na forumu  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

11dnt  simptoma hmm, al je malo drugačiej nego inače
sise niš, ni narasle, ni bole, ni svrbe
bolova jako jako malo
samo češći osjećaj pritiska

a o onima drugima: navale vrućine (prvi smo do toplane),  glavobolja (vratna kralježnica se osvećuje), mučnina (kolko se svačega natrpam nije ni čudo), osjet mirisa (hmm ajd ti prođi pored police sa hranom za pese a da ti se želudac ne okrene), pišanje (kada je vruće pa i lokam puno), emocije (nirvana, nikakvih navala plača ili ljutnje okej osim na već poslovično zapišan wc), baš se super osjećam (inače me znaju koljena rasturati)...... ufff ajd ti mala lijepo prestani izmišljati jer ovo sve je za rit obrisati dok se T znanstveno ne dokaže

----------


## luna1

Ajmo dupliranje beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnje betalice!!!

----------


## ježić

> Puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnje betalice!!!


Potpisujem!

----------


## lberc

Puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnje čekalice i velike bete!!

Linalena,baš si me nasmijala!

----------


## chiara

> 11dnt  simptoma hmm, al je malo drugačiej nego inače
> sise niš, ni narasle, ni bole, ni svrbe
> bolova jako jako malo
> samo češći osjećaj pritiska
> 
> a o onima drugima: navale vrućine (prvi smo do toplane),  glavobolja (vratna kralježnica se osvećuje), mučnina (kolko se svačega natrpam nije ni čudo), osjet mirisa (hmm ajd ti prođi pored police sa hranom za pese a da ti se želudac ne okrene), pišanje (kada je vruće pa i lokam puno), emocije (nirvana, nikakvih navala plača ili ljutnje okej osim na već poslovično zapišan wc), baš se super osjećam (inače me znaju koljena rasturati)...... ufff ajd ti mala lijepo prestani izmišljati jer ovo sve je za rit obrisati dok se T znanstveno ne dokaže


POTPISUJEM!
Samo što je meni 7dt i što su mi sise ogromne i bole ko vrag....ali zato nemam glavobolje....
Meni je beta 27.10 da li je ok ako je budem vadla 2 dana prije??

----------


## tina2701

*Bubili*..sretno na punkciji...i svim čekalicama bete ...

..danas bila na uzv i moja mrva ima 5 mm i kucka joj srčeko (6+4)  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

bubbi za punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kitty za sutrašnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tina bravo za srčeko  :Very Happy:  čestitam !!!

----------


## Lua

Sretno sutra  *Hakya* i *Kitty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu!!!!

*Tina* bravo za srčeko  :Very Happy: 

i ja danas bila na uzv i isto kucka....  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina2701

...sretno svim vadilicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Lua*...bravo....za tebe i mrvu...  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

Hakya i Kitty~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nas sutra obradujete.sretnoooo

----------


## bubili

> *Bubili*..sretno na punkciji...i svim čekalicama bete ...
> 
> ..danas bila na uzv i moja mrva ima 5 mm i kucka joj srčeko (6+4)


tako mi je drago za tebe,čuvaj svoju mrvu i za 8 mj  evo je,mali smotuljak
poslije kiše dolazi sunce,pa se i ja ovaj put nadam tom suncu

----------


## bugaboo

Tina super za  :Heart:

----------


## malena19

> Puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnje betalice!!!


potpisujem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## dea84

cure, čekamo vas s današnjim betama! Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

Tina i Lua  :Very Happy: ,  :Very Happy:  za  :Heart:   :Heart:  !
Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Hakyu i Kitty, nek se sve trese od  :Very Happy:  i veeeelikih beta!

----------


## mare41

> Tina i Lua ,  za   !
> Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Hakyu i Kitty, nek se sve trese od  i veeeelikih beta!


X i čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> Tina i Lua ,  za   !
> Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Hakyu i Kitty, nek se sve trese od  i veeeelikih beta!


Još jedan potpis i to veeeeeeeeeeeejjjjjjjjjjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkk  iiiiiiiiiiii!!!

----------


## Bab

> Tina i Lua ,  za   !
> Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Hakyu i Kitty, nek se sve trese od  i veeeelikih beta!


Budem se i ja švercnula sa jednim x !!!

Cure sreeeeeeetnoooooooooooo !!!

----------


## sara38

> Tina i Lua ,  za   !
> Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Hakyu i Kitty, nek se sve trese od  i veeeelikih beta!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*tina  i  lua      *  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

tko vadi danas  betu  ???  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*SRETNO   *  :Heart:

----------


## morskavila

Veselo, je veselo!  :Smile: 

*Tina i Lua*, bravo za srčeka!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim današnjim čekalicama bete

cure nek poskakuje forum od sreće :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Ajmo cure, bete na sunce!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budu ogggrrrooomnee!!!!

----------


## Hakya

Evo moje da prijavim i ovde 14dnt. beta 1112,2 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama i zeljama

----------


## Hakya

Kitty javi se vibram draga za tebe i veliku betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Hakya čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

Hakya čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

ooooooooooooo, pa ovaj se forum trese, Hakya čestitke od  :Heart:  na velikoj beturini .............. SRETNO za uzv. 

Čekamo *Kitty*, jel tako?

----------


## tina2701

*Hakya*...čestitam na ogromnoj beti... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Hakya, bravo, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čekamo kitty s lijepom brojkom...

----------


## Bab

Hakya, juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
koja prekrasna ß !!!! Od srca čestitam  :Smile: 

Kitty, a daj nas i ti razveseli s nekom veeeeeeeeeeeeelikoooooooom brojkom !!!!

----------


## bubili

> Tina i Lua ,  za   !
> Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Hakyu i Kitty, nek se sve trese od  i veeeelikih beta!



potpisujem

----------


## bubili

> Evo moje da prijavim i ovde 14dnt. beta 1112,2
> Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama i zeljama


baš mi je drago i želim puno sreće

----------


## dea84

Hakya, fenomenalno!!!!
Čestitam....

----------


## mravic

hakya bravo,cestitam od srca

----------


## artisan

hakya čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo moje da prijavim i ovde 14dnt. beta 1112,2
> Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama i zeljama


Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> Evo moje da prijavim i ovde 14dnt. beta 1112,2
> Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama i zeljama


bravo za betu,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
kitty,~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeliku betu!
lua, tina2701, :Heart:  :Heart: , čestitam

----------


## Lua

> Evo moje da prijavim i ovde 14dnt. beta 1112,2
> Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama i zeljama


Bravooooo!!!! Hakya čeeeeestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*Hakya* cestitam od srca.Sad cekamo UZ :Smile:

----------


## linalena

> Tina i Lua ,  za   !
> Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Hakyu i Kitty, nek se sve trese od  i veeeelikih beta!


x

nemam snage išta pisati jer sam pisnula minus

veliki zagrljaj

----------


## dea84

linalena, imaš pp

----------


## Bab

linalena, draga :Love:  žao mi je.
drž' se  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

linalena  zao mi je    :Love:  :Love: 
ali  doci  ce  i nase  vrijeme  jednom,  samo moramo biti uporne

----------


## linalena

hvala vam drage moje

----------


## dea84

kitty, javi seeeeeeeee

----------


## Luna81

Hakya čestitam od srca,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
Kitty gdje si???

----------


## alma_itd

*Linalena*  :Sad:  zao mi je.Ali najvaznije je skupiti snage i ponovo krenuti.

----------


## tigrical

> bravo za betu,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
> kitty,~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeliku betu!
> lua, tina2701,, čestitam


Potpisujem!

linalena, žao mi je.

----------


## ježić

*Tina i Lua*, čestitam na srčekima! :Heart:   :Heart: 

*Hakya,* predivno! Kakva veličanstvena beta! :Very Happy: 

*linelana*, baš mi je žao, draga :Love: 

*kitty*, čekamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina32

> *Tina i Lua*, čestitam na srčekima! 
> 
> *Hakya,* predivno! Kakva veličanstvena beta!
> 
> *linelana*, baš mi je žao, draga
> 
> *kitty*, čekamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Švercam se uz puno pozdrava svima!!!

----------


## sara38

*Hakya* čestitam, neka bude školski dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy: !
*Linalena* žao mi je  :Love: .

Svima kome treba šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Mia Lilly

linalena, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## frka

cestitke novim trudnicama na srcekima i betama!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

tuznicama veliki hug  :Love: 

vibre svima za sto god vam treba!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Hakya cestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Linalena zao mi je :Love: 

Kitty da nas razveselis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

> Hakya cestitam   
> 
> Linalena zao mi je
> 
> Kitty da nas razveselis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Veliki X

----------


## rozalija

> Hakya cestitam   
> 
> Linalena zao mi je
> 
> Kitty da nas razveselis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## malena19

> Evo moje da prijavim i ovde 14dnt. beta 1112,2
> Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama i zeljama


cestitam!!!! bas lijepa beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## malena19

Linalena , zao mi je :Love:  :Love: 

Kitty... zlockice  :Razz:  :Razz: 

moja beta danas 826  :Very Happy:  u pon opet vadim ....

----------


## Mury

hakya, prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:  :D
malena19, i tvoja nova beta nije ništa lošija od hakyine  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

cure pišem preko moba pa mi malo duže treba  :Embarassed: 
dakle, moja beta 14dpt je 237.80  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Hakya čestitam na beturini!
malena19 bravo za duplanje!

----------


## Mury

kitty, jeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: !!! 
Eh, linalena, ne znam što ti reći, preteško je,boli za neizdržati... mislim da ću ti se i ja uskoro pridružiti, ali bez novih planova za dalje  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

Kao što sam jutros zaželjela, nek se sve trese  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:  :Very Happy: 
Linalena, zao mi je, nek ti Prag donese svu sreću ovoga svijeta!

----------


## dea84

jeeeeee Kitty čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

Hakya i Kitty, cure svaka čast.čestitam od .ajoj koje bete.tako ste mi danas usrećile ovaj tmurni dan.Hakya znala sam.znala sam.bila sam uvjerena.
linalena,ah šta reći.žao mi je

----------


## Hakya

Kitty cestitam draga od  :Heart: 
Linalena zao mi je  :Love: 
Hvala vam drage moje na ljepim zeljama i cestitkama, ja jos ne mogu vjerovati sto mi se dogada, imam osjecaj ko da je ovo san iz kojega cu se svaki tren probuditi.
Nadam se da ce sve sada biti uredu i da ce se beta ljepo duplati
Svima saljem puno pozitivne vibre i dobrih zelja :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

Hakya,Kitty čestitam na betama
Malena super duplanje
Linalena-šta da ti kažem draga,glavu gore,žao mi je
jednoj tajnoj puno~~~~~~~~ za vikend testić

----------


## Hakya

Malena cestitke :Klap:  za duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

pa imamo 2  nove bete na forumu!!! Hakya i Kitty čestitam cure od srca, uljepšale ste mi dan. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Žao mi je jedino što i Linalena nije s vama u grupi, to bi tek bila prava radost. Linalena :Love:

----------


## lberc

Hakya i Kitty,čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
Linalena,baš mi je žao,kaj budeš vadila betu?

----------


## alma_itd

*Kitty* bravo za betu :Klap: I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

kitty cestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

linalena žao mi je :Sad: , potpuno razumijem tvoje osjećaje sada, želim ti da skupiš snage i ideš dalje, a ako sam dobro upratila , ti imaš već plan za  Prag, želim da ti bude dobitni.
hakya, kitty ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨za uredno duplanje, čestitke cure  :Smile: 
mury, nema odustajanja, nit je vještica stigla, nit je beta rekla svoje, glavu gore!!!
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨za što got kome treba!

----------


## linalena

Hakya i Kitty čestitam , i naravno da sve bude najbolje dalje

Ja izvadila betu, okrugla 0
Ma već 28.11 imam konzultacije u Pragu, samo da do tada napravim pretrage i da bude sve uredu

Svima hvala, stvarno mi puno znači

----------


## morskavila

rekla sam lijepo jutros da će forum danas poskakivati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čestitke novim trudnicama *Hakya i Kitty*!

*Linalena*, draga,  uskoro će  doći jedan poseban dan kada će svi poskakivati i čestitati samo tebi; do tada hrabro dalje i sretno u Pragu :Love:

----------


## Alcantra

Hakya i Kitty čestitam  na današnjim betama i neka se nastavi niz ...

Linalena, žao mi je ali bravo za stav.

----------


## ruža82

> Hakya i Kitty čestitam  na današnjim betama i neka se nastavi niz ...
> 
> Linalena, žao mi je ali bravo za stav.


x

----------


## tiki_a

Hakya, sve osim tako lijepe bete bilo bi veliko iznenađenje. No ipak sam se malo bojala dolazeći ovdje. ČESTITAM!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
kitty ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

*Hakya, kitty*, bravo! Čestitam! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*malena19*, krasno duplanje! :Klap: 

*linelana*, još jednom, žao mi je. Tebi će Prag uskoro donijeti sreću! :Heart:

----------


## Palcicazg

*linalena* baš mi je žao, ali glavu gore, hrabra si ti i ideš odmah dalje  :Smile: 

*hakya, kitty,* *malena19* bravo za pozitivne bete

svim curama šaljem pozitivne ~~~~~

----------


## malena19

hvala cure  :Love:  :Love: 
*hakya*, *kitty*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sto got treba...

----------


## tina2701

*Kitty.*..čestitam...

*Linalena*..žao mi je..al ti ćeš svoju sreću naći sad već u Pragu...svi vjerujemo u to....

----------


## kitty

hvala vam svima cure, stvarno ste me razveselile  :Zaljubljen: 

linalena, stvarno mi je žao  :Love: , želim ti svu sreću u Pragu!
Hakya, sad sam se sjetila kako si prije 2 tjedna kad smo imale transfer napisala da se nadaš da ćemo zajedno poskakivati  :Very Happy: 
malena19 bravo za duplanje  :Kiss: 

svima kome treba puuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ za uspješne punkcije i transfere i naravno oooooogrooomne bete!

----------


## dea84

evo da javim da naravno da nisam izdržala i napravila test 11dnt i da je negativan.
Tako da u pon. idem vadit betu reda radi.

Sretno svim čekalicama.....

----------


## Kadauna

> evo da javim da naravno da nisam izdržala i napravila test 11dnt i da je negativan.
> Tako da u pon. idem vadit betu reda radi.
> 
> Sretno svim čekalicama.....



*Dea84*, eventualno je rano za test, pa ti ipak odradi betu "reda radi"  :Smile: ). Nisam od onih koje tješe kad nade i gotovo nema, nisam od onih koji kažu samo vjeruj beti a krvarenje je već počelo, no ajde ti ipak po betu u ponedjeljak. 

Meni su testovi cheapies s interneta bili pozitivni već 10dnt, no kako mi je onaj skuplji hrvatski test - intim plus - 11 dnt, odnosno 14. dan nakon punkcije bio negativan, ja sam sebe uvjerila da su cheapies s interneta pokazali sigurno ostatak ovitrella koji sam dobila 10 dana ranije i objavila ustvari negativan postupak i sama sebe uvjerila da nisam trudna. 

Cheapies su ostali u pravu, a meni je najtočnije, najbrže i najefikasnije pokazao preskupi Clearblue, on je skup ali je po meni jedini ziher, a svašta sam u toj ranoj fazi trudnoće isprobavala..................

----------


## Kadauna

*DOBROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JUTROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ovako tmurno i turobno.... Prkosim mu jednom toplom rundom virtualne kavice, cure poslužite se*  :Coffee: .



Opet je veselo na forumu i baš mi je drago zbog toga. 


*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ovaj dobitan postupak!!


Još jednoj vrlo *dragoj forumašici koja je u ilegali* i čeka betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da joj što prije prođe vrijeme i da nas razveseli dobrim vijestima.

----------


## dea84

radila sam Clearblue...
ipak hvala...sve će biti jasno u pon.

----------


## kitty

> Cheapies su ostali u pravu, a meni je najtočnije, najbrže i najefikasnije pokazao *preskupi Clearblue*, on je skup ali je po meni jedini ziher, a svašta sam u toj ranoj fazi trudnoće isprobavala..................


Clearblue je pojeftinio i nije više cca 100 kn nego oko 25. eto samo da znate  :Yes:

----------


## kitty

e da, ako se ne varam danas Luna81 vadi betu pa šaljem puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~!
i svima ostalima, kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Kadauna, kavica je odlična  :Coffee:

----------


## Kadauna

Eto mene kao Ina33, nanizala već 3. post  :Laughing: *

Dobro jutro i Ministre Milinoviću i profesore Šimuniću, još uvijek nismo dobili IVF rezultate za 2010. g. na uvid. Molim Vas da javnost informirate o tim rezultatima, na to imamo pravo iako se bliži kraj ere - 
*
rekla bih i uistinu se nadam da će novim sazivom Vlade i zakonske promjene na području medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, nadam se zakonu koji će omogućiti liječnicima i biolozima okvire u kojima mogu legalno, pošteno i u skladu s medicinskim postignućima raditi - a nama pacijentima će takav "normalan zakon" ipak donijeti veću uspješnost,  mjerljivu s inozemstvom, uistinu se nadam da ću po broj 2 ići u postupak u Hrvatskoj a ne u Sloveniju. *

No moram prokomentirati još, kad dođu novi ljudi, novi Ministar, kad dođe novi zakon, koju ćete Vi profesore Šimunić koristiti retoriku tada?
*

----------


## nea0902

Kaduna hvala na kavici bas mi pase  :Smile: 
Hakya i Kitty cestitam od srca  :Kiss: 
linalena baš mi je žao, al vidim da si spremna za nove pObjede i od srca se nadam da će već ovi sljedeći biti bingo  :Kiss: 
dea ja sam do duse bila na AIH i 14 dan sam radila test koji je bio negativan, kao sto vidis iz mog potpisa, hvala Bogu, bio je pogresan. Nadam se da je to i s tobom slucaj, a ako i nije želim ti od srca da što prije kreneš u novi postupak koji će ti donjeti prekrasnu bebicu

----------


## Luna81

Javljam svima dobre vjesti beta 15dnt je 740. Hvala kitty na podršci  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## miba

friškim trudnicama iskrene čestitke i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
Linalena draga :Love: 
Mury -mani se ti crnjaka dok ß nije rekla svoje i zato puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju sreću
I svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~po potrebi

----------


## đurđa76

Luna bravo!!!
ovaj jesenski vlakić stvarno šiba,sretno svima,i držim fige za tajnovitu( :Yes: )

----------


## Inesz

čestitam luna. uvijek poskočim od sreće akd vidim tako lijepe bete!
mury~

----------


## ValaMala

Curke samo napomena o ClearBlue testovima. Za razliku od testova u rozim nijansama, ovi plavi, a to je na našim prostorima čini mi se samo Clearblue, nakon nekog vremena kad se malo posuše dosta često pokazuju lažno pozitivan rezultat. Naravno, ne bi trebalo ni jedan test čitati poslije za to predviđenog vremena, no rozi neće pokazati drugu crticu, a plavi dosta često hoće. Postoji znanstveno objašnjenje o tome, treba malo prosurfati, nešto o oksidiranju, ne sjećam se više. Evo, mali info za vas.

Naravno, čestitam svim našim dragim novim trudnicama, a tužnice grlim najjače na svijetu. Idemo dalje... 
Također pozdravljam jednu našu forumašicu koja danas 9dnt ima betu 30. Vadit će u srijedu i držimo svi fige da lijepo poraste! 

Pusa svima, krasan vikend vam želim. Ja u krevetu s nekom groznom prehladom. Hvala bogu temperatura me zaobilazi, a ona mi je najveći strah

----------


## ValaMala

Evo baš gledam i ima hrpetina stranica po netu protiv tih plavih testova. Ukucajte "Blue dye tests and false positives". Neću oftopičariti, pa evo samo jedna stranica gdje cure stavljaju slike svojih lažno pozitivnih testova, neki se pojave već nakon par minuta navodno: 

http://www.amandabears.com/blue-dye-...sts-false.html

----------


## mare41

luna81, čestitam!
Kadauna, kad vidim tvoje pozdrave prema ministru, uvijek dobijem poriv da pozdravim sve medicinsko osoblje, kao i novinare, koji svesrdno prate ovaj forum. Lijepo je znati da smo tako rado čitani. Vjerujem da se ove dane vesele našim trudnoćama, skupa s nama.

----------


## dea84

da je bar moj lažno-negativan :Smile: 
a ništa što god da u pon. bude idemo dalje pa će jednom i nama da svane :Smile:

----------


## dea84

Luna, čestitam

----------


## kitty

Luna81, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
dea84 samo ti lijepo izvadi betu u ponedjeljak, nadam se da je test lažno negativan!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Javljam svima dobre vjesti beta 15dnt je 740. Hvala kitty na podršci


Čestitam!

----------


## lberc

Luna,čestitam...super,konačno niz pozitivnih beta!!

----------


## chiara

Jao  pa predivno je otvoriti forum nakon pozitivnih beta svi poskakuju...pa tako i ja želm o srca čestitati Hakya, Kitty i Luni....cure neka do kraja bude sve školski...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

Linalena žao mi je šaljem veliki zagrljaj da sljedeći bude dobitni!!!!!
Svim čekalicama bete šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bete nastave biti pozitivne.....

Meni je danas 9dt i nekako me lovi strah da neće biti ništa ovaj put...iako se osjećam super možda baš zato mslim da ništa od svegada ću jednostavno dobiti mengui to je to....sve simptome pripisujem glupim utrićima i estrofemu....jedino što sada imam i promjene raspoloženja jučer sam plakala kao kišna godina d danas se smijem do suza tako da me i to prepalo da se zbog toge sve ne izgubi...ma više ne znam ni sama što je dobro a što ne to me izluđuje....svi me ubjeđuju oko mene da ležim a ja poučena vama vidim da to nije potrebno tako da me i šetnja u kojoj sam bila navela da mislim loše...ufff  neću vas zamarati trbalo mi je da se egdje ispušem....eto koliko sam luda danas da sam čak pomislila što ako nisu ništa mi vatili nego samo rekli da se odledio i da je vraćen...kako ja to mogu znati...??? Bože luda sam skroz...
šaljem svima puse ogromne da dočekate svoje bebice što prije......

----------


## inna28

Ajme koliko lijepih vijesti!!!!Čestitam,cure!
Velika pusa mojoj Luni81!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Luna cestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Luna81, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Chiara, biti će sve u najboljem redu, vidjeti ćeš! 9dnt i nemaš simptome menge, meni je to dovoljno  :Razz:

----------


## kiki30

Hakya, kitty, bravo! Čestitam! 
malena19, krasno duplanje!
mury i chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

Cure svima velike čestite na trudnoći.

----------


## Alcantra

Luna81 čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :-

Chiara ležati ne moraš, okupiraj se nečim i misli pozitivno.

----------


## Mury

Luna, čestitam, jeeeeeee  :Very Happy: 
A meni danas 7dnt i od jučer svi simptomi ugasli, strah me da nije zatišje pred buru, ali ipak sam danas mirnija nekako, i kao da mi se nada vratila  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

mury,bravo !  :Smile:  bit će sve super,ma mora bit  :Smile:

----------


## bubili

čestitam svim curama na velikim beturinama
iskreno se nadam da ču se i ja uskoro pridružit

----------


## nea0902

> A meni danas 7dnt i od jučer svi simptomi ugasli, strah me da nije zatišje pred buru, ali ipak sam danas mirnija nekako, i kao da mi se* nada vratila*


 :Kiss:

----------


## darmar

luna sve čestitke, super beta,¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨za lijepo duplanje :Smile: 
mury, chiara, ma vi ste slijedeće trudnice :Smile:  , zato¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨do neba!
dea ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨za tvoju betu u ponedjeljak, nadam se da je to jedan od onih kako kitty kaže lažnih tetova!
sretno svima, u kojoj got fazi postupka se nalazili¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

----------


## Luna81

Drage moje, od srca vam hvala na čestitkam. kitty i ja čekamo duplanje u ponedjeljak. Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima vama kojie nešto iščekujete.
Velika pusa mojoj inni28.

----------


## coolerica

ja sam samo naletila brzinski poslati svima pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ali posebno mojoj dragoj Snekici ! Sneki to mora biti to, uostalom cure su pročitale slikovnice treba ih nekome proslijediti. :Love:   :Yes:  Go Sneki go!!!

----------


## malena19

> Luna, čestitam, jeeeeeee 
> A meni danas 7dnt i od jučer svi simptomi ugasli, strah me da nije zatišje pred buru, ali ipak sam danas mirnija nekako, i kao da mi se nada vratila


super  :Smile:  drz se!!!

Luna cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Luna81 cestitam od :Heart:  i za duplanje u ponedjeljak tebi i Kitty :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I ja cekam duplanje u ponedjeljak

----------


## Snekica

> ja sam samo naletila brzinski poslati svima pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ali posebno mojoj dragoj Snekici ! Sneki to mora biti to, uostalom cure su pročitale slikovnice treba ih nekome proslijediti.  Go Sneki go!!!


Hvala, draga moja! Čekam M kao vodu u pustinji jer kako je krenulo, Menopurima će isteći rok trajanja  :Laughing:  
Izslinavi mi moju ljepoticu dok je se sama ne dočepam  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

*Luna81*, čestitam!

*Snekice*, samo strpljivo! To će biti dobitni!

----------


## linalena

*LISTOPAD 2011.*
miga24, secICSI, Petrova (nakon 2IVF, Petrova)
 ježić  , 1.IVF, Petrova (nakon 4AIH, Petrova)
Malena19, VV
Simicv, Pronatal
Hakya, 2.ICSI CITO (nakon 1 ICSI Firule)
Kitty, 1.IVF VV (nakon 2 AIH)
Nety, 2.IVF, Petrova
Amly, 7. IVF
Luna81 , VV

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
24.10
kika222
SD



Palcicazg
SD

25.10
Maca papucarica
CITO



Dea84





Legal alien





Sany7
SD

27.10
Chiara



28.10
Slatkica





Mury





Morska vila
Vili

4.11
butterfly101
Ri

7.11
kockica1
Prag



nera29
Ri



peugeot206
CITO



mario
Prag







*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
dorina199, ivka13,  frodo, Destiny child,

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  izida, Sezen, bubili

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~*
 Bab, Snekica, , ruža82 , NerdyD, ema1

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
 Strašna, phiphy, olea77

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 10. mjesec: tantolina, kokos, jo1974, Alcantra, MaliMimi, bonim, ema1, aslan
 11.mjesec: Snekica, crvenkapica77, inana, lucija83, venddy, eva133, Tigrica84, hrki, Bluebella, mimi81, M@tt, tikica78, CorinaII, inada , artisan, Richy
 12.mjesec: Vedre, tikki, lberc,
1.mjesec: Orhideja



Ajde cure za sutrašnje bete, trebamo malo lijepih rezultata sa SvDuha i Vinogradske

----------


## kitty

linalena hvala za listu!

kika222 i Palcicazg ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne bete sutra!
Hakya, Luna81 za pravilno duplanje!

----------


## kiki30

linalena,bravo za listu  :Very Happy:  
 ima puno čekalica bete ,svima šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete

----------


## alma_itd

saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve cekalice bete :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

*linalena* hvala za listu,mislim da nije jednostavno svih pohvatat....bravo....vidim da je 10.mj bio plodan,nadam se da ćemo popis nadovezat da puuuo novih uspjeha

Sretno svima i neka bete rastu do neba........

----------


## crvenkapica77

kika222
i  palcicazg







nek vam  sutra  moj rođendan  donese   srecu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Wink:

----------


## Bab

Kika 222 i Palcice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas!!!
Uljepšajte nam ovaj dan !!!

Crvenkapice, sretaaaaaaaaan ti rooooočkaaaaaaaaas !!! :Teletubbies: 

Jutro svima, curke  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Kika 222 i Palcice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas!!!
> Uljepšajte nam ovaj dan !!!
> 
> Crvenkapice, sretaaaaaaaaan ti rooooočkaaaaaaaaas !!!
> 
> Jutro svima, curke


A šta reć' kad je sve već rečeno (napisano) i to baš slatko!!! 
Crvenkapice sretan rođendan još jednom!!!

----------


## linalena

Crvenkapice sretan rođendan, da ti se ostvari najdublja želja, sve najbolje i dižem čašu :hik:


Palcicezg ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

*Crvenkapice* sretan rođendan!  :Kiss: 
Svim današnjim, sutrašnjim, ovotjednim čekalicama bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike i duplirajuće bete! 
Čekalicama prvih uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:  !
Svim ostalim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dočekaju svoje mrvice!

----------


## tigrical

> *Crvenkapice* sretan rođendan! 
> Svim današnjim, sutrašnjim, ovotjednim čekalicama bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike i duplirajuće bete! 
> Čekalicama prvih uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  !
> Svim ostalim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dočekaju svoje mrvice!


Volim kad je sve rečeno, pa potpisujeeem!

----------


## Sezen

jutro i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim  curama koje danas vade betu,

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji čekaju betu i 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što god čekale da dočekate!!!!

----------


## dea84

hvala svima na podrški ali ß=0
ništa već smo za vikend odradili plakanje nakon negativnog test a sad idemo dalje...

----------


## ema 1

dea

zao mi je drzi se i skupljaj snagu za drugi put

----------


## chiara

> *Crvenkapice* sretan rođendan! 
> Svim današnjim, sutrašnjim, ovotjednim čekalicama bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike i duplirajuće bete! 
> Čekalicama prvih uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  !
> Svim ostalim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dočekaju svoje mrvice!


Kradem i potpisujem....
Moram priznati ja nisam mogla izdržati i išla sam vaditi betu danas....nalazi u 14 sati.....držit fige usrala sam se od straha...
Također zadnja 3 dana navečer imam blago povišenu temperaturu a nisam bolesna...37.2 , 3. 4. ...ali vjerojatno je i to od utrića

pusa svima

----------


## maca papucarica

*Dea84*  :Love: 
*Chiara*, držim fige na rukama i nogama!

----------


## venddy

Dea :Love:  žao mi je što se nisi priključila ovom sretnom vlakiću koji vozi zadnji nekoliko dana
Chiara i ostale cure koje čekate prvu betu obavezno se ukrcajete u ovaj vlakić  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
Našim curama koje čekaju duplanje bete puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

moja beta je danas 481 17dnt, sad me to malo brine jer je prošlo više od 48 sati a ona se baš točno poduplala. istina, nije rađena u istom labu. nadam se da će biti sve ok.

dea84  :Love: 
chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu!

----------


## chiara

Kitty ne brini se bitno da beta raste.....uživaj....

----------


## Kadauna

> moja beta je danas 481 17dnt, sad me to malo brine jer je prošlo više od 48 sati a ona se baš točno poduplala. istina, nije rađena u istom labu. nadam se da će biti sve ok.
> 
> dea84 
> chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu!


ponovi za 2 dana u istom labu, dakle 19. dan u laboratoriju gdje si vadila i 17.dan. SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hakya

Meni danas 17dnt. beta 3729,7 jeeeeeee
Narucena na uzv. 2.11. 
Dr. kaze da bi moglo biti da su se oba dva primila, ali vise cemo znati u utorak.
Kitty mislim da je to ok beta i da ce sve biti uredu :Zaljubljen: 
Dea84 :Love: 
Chiara puno vibre za veliku betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Chiara, nešto mi njuši finooooooo!!! Jedva čekam lijepu betu iza 14.00h!

----------


## chiara

> Chiara, nešto mi njuši finooooooo!!! Jedva čekam lijepu betu iza 14.00h!


Možda juhica što sam je taman skuhala....hehe
Riječi ti se pozlatile.....

----------


## venddy

kitty nemoj biti u strahu :Heart: , uživaj jer lijepa je to beta i lijepo poduplana. Nemoj se bojat, velika beta 14dnt i to što se utrostručila nakon 48 sati ne jamči baš uvijek urednu trudnoću, na žalost znam iz vlastitog iskustva.
želim vam svima mirne trudnoće bez ikakvih problema, samo čista uživancija.
chiara čekamo i navijamo :Yes:

----------


## malena19

meni beta danas 3400  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i imam pregled 2.11. tad ce biti tocno 6 tjedana i nadam se da cemo cuti srceko  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Kitty ....zaista vjerujem da ce sve biti ok... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje u srijedu!!!
Dea84 zao mi je  :Love: 
Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sto god im treba!!

----------


## venddy

uh sad ovaj moj gornji post ispada neugodan jer vidim da se Hakyai baš utrostručila beta :Embarassed: . Nemoj se molim te uvrijedit, mislila sam isključivo na sebe i moje prošlogodišnje iskustvo, tek sam poslije vidjela da se moj post može shvatiti zajedljivo, ali su mi već bile istekle 2 minute za promjenu posta.
Tebi draga želim sve najljepše narednih 8,5 mjeseci i dvije preslatke bebice :Love: .

----------


## chiara

Drage moje meni beta samo 21.....................jel to znaći da se nije primilo?????
Koja najniža beta ipak znaći da je pozitivno??????????????????
Mislim da će mi srce iskoćit od tuge.....

----------


## dea84

cure čestitam na duplanjima bete, sretno dalje sve bude to u redu :Smile: 
mi smo u četvrtak na konzultacijama za dalje tako da možda vam se opet ubrzo pridružim :Smile:

----------


## dea84

chaira a koji ti je danas dnt?

----------


## ValaMala

*chiara*, koji ti je to dan nt i koliko stari su bili embriji?

----------


## chiara

> chaira a koji ti je danas dnt?


14.10 vraćen odmrznut embrij (blastocista zaleđena 6.ti dan)..............

----------


## dea84

10dnt, ne bi htjela govorit nešto u što nisma sigurna ali bi na tvom mjestu ponovila za 2 dana
a možda da se javi netko s više znanja
držim fige da raste...

----------


## venddy

malo si rano i vadila betu, još ne znači da to nije to, da ti je 14 ili 15 dan beta 21 velika bi bila mogućnost da je biokemijska (mada naša Inesz je najbolji primjer da i ne mora biti tako). Draga nemoj ti još otpisat svog malca i ponovi betu za 2 dana da vidiš kako napreduje :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

> 14.10 vraćen odmrznut embrij (blastocista zaleđena 6.ti dan)..............


Dobro ti cure kažu, nema ovdje jednoznačnog odgovora. Nema razloga zašto ne bi bila trudnoća, a opet ima velike šanse i za biokemijsku. Budi hrabra, skupi još malo snage i ponovi betu u istom labu preksutra. Puno sreće draga, znaš da svi jako navijamo za tebe!

----------


## maja8

> 14.10 vraćen odmrznut embrij (blastocista zaleđena 6.ti dan)..............


Znači danas je 10-ti dan nakon ET i po meni je beta ok~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se nastavi uredno duplati ( moja je negdje 12-dan bila oko 57 i curica sada ima 2 godine)
Svim čekalicama bete i koječega drugog ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
MI sitno brojimo  do poroda, nekih mjesec dana i jedva čekamo da vidimo malog bracu.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Svetlana123

Nije vazno sto je beta niska, svaka zena je slucaj za sebe. Vazno je da se pravilno dupla. Srecno! Ponovi betu pa ces znati, za sad je dobro.

----------


## chiara

Hvala vam na utjesi...ne zna što bi mislila....jer u prošlom postupku kad su mi vraćena 2 embrija beta 8dnt je bila već 126.....zato me ova od 21 baca u očaj....

ali ponoviti ću za 2 dana opet....moždasam trebala još čekati ali kako je bila blastica mislila sam da bi se moglo vidjetivveć...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Hvala vam na utjesi...ne zna što bi mislila....jer u prošlom postupku kad su mi vraćena 2 embrija beta 8dnt je bila već 126.....zato me ova od 21 baca u očaj....
> 
> ali ponoviti ću za 2 dana opet....moždasam trebala još čekati ali kako je bila blastica mislila sam da bi se moglo vidjetivveć...



Chiara moja je beta 10 dnt bila 23....evo nas sada u 23 tt...prema tome nema mjesta panici...svakako sretnooooooo  :Smile:

----------


## ema 1

chiara

drzim fige da sve bude ok za dva dana

----------


## nea0902

Hakya divna beta  :Zaljubljen:  kitty vidi sto ti cure kazu, sad si dozvoli da se malo radujes  :Kiss: 
Chiara nadam se da je ovo ipak ono sto si sama a sto ti i mi svi od srca zelimo! 
Dea  :Kiss:  žao mi je

----------


## Palcicazg

samo da prijavim negativnu betu  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Palcice, :Love:  drugo sve znaš

----------


## venddy

Palcice :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> samo da prijavim negativnu betu



 :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Palcice žao mi je!!!  :Sad:  
Chiara, cure su ti sve napisale, javile su se i naše drage suborke s najljepšim mogućim ishodom! Ponovi betu u istom labu za 2 dana i vidjeti ćeš. A da si malo ubrzala, jesi. Ali nije važno, beta je pozitivna! Držim ti palčeve na rukama, nogama, glavi, i od susjeda i od onog malo daljnjeg susjeda... Sretno!!!

----------


## Mury

palčicazg, jako, jako mi je žao  :Sad: , drži se draga, jednom će i tebi sunce zasjati ....
Današnje ponavljačice beta, čestitke  :Very Happy: 
A ja vam se osjećam nekako trudno  :Smile: , samo se nadam da me osjećaj neće iznevjeriti i baciti u ponor  :Sad: ...još malo, i znat ćemo jesam li u pravu...

----------


## ValaMala

*Mury*, neka to bude to!!!  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Hakya  :Very Happy:  za prekrasno duplanje.bravo draga.
Mury samo naprid.drago mi je da se tako osjećaš.zaslužila si :Smile:  i ti to znaš.
svim curama želim puno puno sriće.

----------


## bubili

eto i mi obavili,imamo jednu mrvu na čuvanju,beta 08.11-i sad dugo čekanje

----------


## legal alien

cestitke curama na super duplanjima. i svim cekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe velike bete
chiara nadam se da ce se beta lijepo uduplati  :Zaljubljen: 


evo da i ovdje javim da sam pocela brljaviti smedjkasto 10dnt3d. nastavljam nevoljko s utricima. uglavnom sutra vadim betu ujutro jer doktor ipak zeli da se to napravi. a ovako mi je bilo i u prvom postupku. osjecala sam se tako glupo u labu, vadim krv za betu a vec znam da je gotovo....

----------


## ježić

*dea84* i *Palcicezg*, žao mi je cure.

*kitty*, bitno je da beta raste!

*Hakya, malena19*, prekrasna duplanja!

*chiara,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držim palčeve za novu betu!
*
crvenkapice,* sretan rođendan!

*Mury,* nek te osjećaj samo drži i dalje, i nek to stvarno bude to!

I posebno vibram za moju dragu *macu papucaricu* i njezinu betu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Da nam se javiš s krasnim vijestima!

----------


## darmar

dea84, Palcicazg jako žao mi je, držite se  :Sad: 

chiara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta lijepo dupla!

Mury trudnice naša , nego što si drugo :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

legal alien znam kako se osjećaš,ali stvarno bi htjela da te beta sutra iznenadi! Zato ti vibram iz petnih žila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

maca papucarica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i za tvoju betu sutra, da bude velika velika! 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala  na cestitkama  , divne  ste   :Smile: 

mury moja   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu  
chiara  za duplanje  bete  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
maca  papucarica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu  suta  

dea i palcicazg  zao mi je  cure   :Sad:

----------


## Mury

*bubili*, neka se mrva čvrsto uhvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*chiara*, da beta super poraste, podupla se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*maca papucarica* za sutrašnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*legal alien*,uh,  točno znam taj osjećaj, ja sam prošli put prokrvarila točno 8 DNT, ni dr. nije vjerovao da je to menga  :Sad: , ali tebi želim da brljavljenje stane, i beta te iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I svim ostalim kome što treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Luna81

da javim, moja beta danas je preko 1600, uzv 2. 11.  :Very Happy: 
kitty, Hakya, malena 19 čestitam.
dea84 i Palcicezg, žao mi je.

----------


## butterfly101

šaljem svima puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno cure,i neka što brže ostvarimo svoje snove.... :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*legal alien*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

----------


## malena19

> da javim, moja beta danas je preko 1600, uzv 2. 11.


*luna*, znaci da smo isti dan na uzv  :Smile:  ti si isto na VV, zar ne?

*mury* ...bas mi je drago da se vratila nada  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu
*Palcicezg*, žao mi je  :Love: 
*maca papucarica, chiara, legal alien* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu
*Kitty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje sutra!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sto vam god treba!!!

----------


## legal alien

evo samo da se brzinski javim s posla. brljavljenje se nastavlja cak neki mali smedji ugrusci pomjesani valjda sa utricima. odvratno nesto. 
jutros vadila krv. nalaz popodne. javim se svakako.


hvalal vam svima na dobrim zeljama. 

*mury* hvala ti na podrsci. da docekas svoju bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*palcice* I know how you feel  :Love: 

*luna* cestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

> *legal alien*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu


hvala ti alma. ponjet cu ove dobre vibre u sljedeci postupak

----------


## chiara

Cure drage evo šaljem ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~pa nek se posluže sve kojima treba.....ne mogu više pratiti kako nas je puno...
Legal alien - žao mi je ako je tako ali isto držim fige za nalaz koji čekaš.....

Ja sutra idem opet vaditi krv takosu mi rekli iz Mb kao da ne žele i ne mogu ništa reći jer može biti i + i - pa da napravim betu suta....
Iskreno meni su sve lađe potonule i nekako se osjećam loše čini mi se da mi se stomak ispuho osim što stalno imam malu temperaturu i sise su mi drama i velike i bolne....osjećam pritisak dole ali mislim da je to najava M....ne znam koliko sam bila sretna sada imam osjećaj da nisam trudna....ah očito nije još na meni red....

pusa svima i hvala na podršci super ste mi.....

----------


## andream

Chiara, meni ovo zvuči na pravu trudnoću ali uistinu ne možeš znati dok ne vidiš pravilno duplanje. Početna beta je obećajavuća, neka bude sada sve kako treba biti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Chiara, meni se pak čini beta na 10 dnt blastociste relativno mala, tj. bilo bi lakše da je veća (tj. tu jako ovisi jel' embrij vraćen u stadiju blastociste, jel' dvodnevni (kakve tu u Cro sad znaju vraćati), jel' trodnevni itd.). Znam MB trudnoću s trodnevnim di je beta 10 dnt bila 40 i bilo je OK (trodnevni embrij transferiran).

Opet, po meni inesz i brojne.... po njihovim betama - ne bi smjele bit trudne, pa ipak jesu, a inesz mi je baš ono the showcase nemogućih beta. 

Rikikiki je imala betu 10 dnt 6, pa joj je skočila na normanu vrijednost 14 dnt, ako se dobro sjećam, nije joj se beta poduplala, nego je porasla masu, masu.

Nema tu čvrstog pravila, sve može i ne mora biti. Držim palčeve za 27.10., sve je moguće i ne može ti sad ovog trena niko reći - kolika će biti na taj dan - i u tom smislu su ti iz MB-a stvarno korektno odgovorili - jer je to gatanje u staklenu kuglu. Trend dupliranja je bitan, ali njega ćeš dovoljno skužiti vađenjem na dan 27.10.

Ništa sad ne možeš nego čekati, sudbina trudnoće zapisana je u embriju i ne možeš napraviti ništa krivo, ali niti ništa da bi povećala šanse. Treba iščekati još par dana...

----------


## Kjara

puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas, za sve za što vam treba
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Hakya

Luna81 cestitam od :Heart:  prekrasna beta
Legal alien :Love:  ipak s nestrpljenjem iscekujem tvoju betu
Mury :Heart: 
Svim curama saljem puno pozitivne vibre :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

*palcicazg* :Love: 

*jezić*, za prvi uzv  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*bab*, za tvoj postupak

*ilegalko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu koncem mjeseca*

i svim ostalima za što god vam treba

----------


## legal alien

draga *chiara* saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ znam da iscekivanje cupa zivce.

*mury* i tebi puno pizitivnih vibri za betu. dosao je i tvoj red!

definitivno nista od moje 3. srece. moja beta je cijelih 2 i nesto sitno. uau. to je dosta vise od moje prve bete koja je bila 0.345 ili tako nesto. definitivno napredujem samo nedovoljno brzo. ma jucer sam odtulila svoje danas sam poprilicno cool. radna rutina pomaze. mozda jedino odem lupati u boksacku vrecu kasnije.  :Grin: 

kad malo odmorim glavu i tijelo smislit cu sto i kako dalje. sada cekam da procurim i da se sto prije ocistim od hormona. znate li neki narodni recept?

sve vas puno pozdravljam i zelim vam uspjesne postupke. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*legal alien* :Love: .odmori se psihicki i fizicki i opet u postupak,jednom ce uspjeti :Yes:

----------


## venddy

legal žao mi je što nije bilo treća sreća :Love: . Al nigdje ne piše da ne može onda bit četvrta sreća, nadam se da ćemo već u tvom slijedećem postupku poskakivat

----------


## Snekica

legal alien, žao mi je! Nadam se da ćeš ubrzo krenuti u nove pobjede jer već slijedeći postupak će biti bingo, zar ne?! Kako Venndy kaže, poskakivati ćemo i za tebe ali slijedeći put! Narodni recept za izbacivanje hormona iz tijela neznam, ali znam da nakon M kreni u hopa-cupa i da vidiš...! A ni boksačka vreća nije loš izbor  :Wink:  Sretno!

----------


## Mury

*legal* *alien*  :Love: , drži se draga i čim prije oporavi za nove pobjede  :Smile: 
*chiara*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~da te sutra beta ugono iznenadi!!!
I svima ostalim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Luna81

[QUOTE=malena19;1990921]*luna*, znaci da smo isti dan na uzv  :Smile:  ti si isto na VV, zar ne?

Da malena 19, isti dan smo. Znaš li u koliko sati trebamo doći, jel u 7, 30 ili kasnije?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Legal* *alien*, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
Moja beta je gotovo pa apsolutna 0... neće me 1. AIH sreća, ali možda bude 2. !? 
Puuuno vam svima hvala na vibricama, jako su me razveselile  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sljedećim betalicama *Chiara, Slatkica, Mury, Morska vila*, nek vam se najveća želja ispuni...

----------


## alma_itd

> Bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sljedećim betalicama *Chiara, Slatkica, Mury, Morska vila*, nek vam se najveća želja ispuni...


Ovo mogu samo potpisati :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

Maco  :Love:  žao mi je da nije uspjelo! Bude drugi put, sigurna sam!

----------


## venddy

Maco žao mi je zbog negativne bete :Love:

----------


## Mury

*Maco*  :Love: , i evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći uspješni AIH!!! I hvala ti na vibrama, trebaju mi, jer se približava moj dan D, a simptomima sam prilično zadovoljna  :Smile: 
I svima ostalim puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~čekali  cama beta, punkcija, transfera, postupaka, UZV-a....
Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za snagu koja će im trebati za nove pobjede!!!

----------


## legal alien

cure bas ste me raznjezile.... 
saljem svm cekalicama bete puno poz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

chiara i mury mislim na vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
snekica za uspjesan postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti promjena klinike donese uspjeh

----------


## ježić

maco, legal alien, žao mi je, cure. :Love:

----------


## anddu

Evo jedna mirišljiva  :Coffee:  u ovo tmurno jutro, poslužite se crnom, s miljekom, bijelom, nesicom, čajem, a imamo i kakao...
Poslužite se i s puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kako kome i za što treba!!!

----------


## morskavila

cure svima vam šaljem malo sreće koju osjećam zadnjih dana!

Posebno *Mury* i *chiara*  :Wink:

----------


## malena19

[QUOTE=Luna81;1991303]


> *luna*, znaci da smo isti dan na uzv  ti si isto na VV, zar ne?
> 
> Da malena 19, isti dan smo. Znaš li u koliko sati trebamo doći, jel u 7, 30 ili kasnije?


meni je dr A samo rekao da dodjem 2.11 i da se narucim kod sestara. 
Ali nisam jos zvala pa ne znam kada. pokusat cu ih danas dobiti.
Ti si kod doktorice ili kod doktora?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba....

----------


## chiara

Drage moje ovo je istinska igra živaca.....moja beta danas na 12dnt je 50 što naći da se uduplala i malo više od toga (10dnt=21)....iz Mb rekli ponovno u petak vaditi krv....ja ću poluditi molim vas vaša mišljenja o ovome da li je moguće da se beba dosta kasno implantirala jer sam ja bolove počela osjećati dosta kasno ...ima li takvih slučajeva???? pomozie jer me jedino vi smirite i opustite....da i danas se baš osjećam kao da ću obiti M boli me ono tupo stomak i probada malo dolje....joj na rubu sam psihičkog sloma..............

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima koje trebaju da bete budu velike i lijepe.....

----------


## andream

chiara, ja bih rekla da je to solidan početak, bitno je da se beta uduplala. Uistinu ti preostaje jedino čekanje do petka, nema druge. Inače ja sam kad sam radila FET s blasticama prvu betu radila tek 13. dan, bila je dosta veća doduše zbog početne blizanačke trudnoće pa brojevi nisu usporedivi. A za bol kao pred M, to je normalno, upravo je takav i početak trudnoće.

----------


## ina33

Dobro se uduplirala, jedino se meni čini malo mala za blastocistu - znači, vratili su ti blastocistu, tj. transfer je bio 5-ti dan, ne 3.-ći dan od punkcije? U pravilu, blastocista bi se, ako ja to kužim, trebala implantirati relativno brzo i jednom sam čula (od nekih pacijenata koji se kuže, ne od dr-ova) da bi bilo lijepo da je 14 dnt beta za blasto preko 300, opet.... svakakvih iznimaka ima. Vidiš da su kod bete ogromni rangeovi normalnog.

Jel' moguće kasnije - vjerojatno je sve moguće. Mislim, tu ima žena čije bi ja bete proglasila nekompatibilnima s trudnoćom, a ono, žene gaze u 14. tjedan trudnoće i sve je OK.

Sretno!!!

----------


## venddy

chiara znam da je ovo za tebe igra živaca, ali sve znaš, u petak opet na betu i neka se u petak barem učetverostruči

----------


## slatkica

evo moje odbrojavanje gotovo beta-0

----------


## Snekica

slatkice žao mi je! 
chiara, sve znaš! strpljen spašen! Beta je sitna, ali se lijepo dupla, zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak!

----------


## chiara

Slatkica- zbilja mi je žao svu sreću želim na sljedećem postupku....

----------


## dea84

cure, nisam stigla prije se javit žao mi je za negativne bete ova dva dana
držite se....
ostalima držimo fige

----------


## Luna81

[QUOTE=malena19;1991767]


> meni je dr A samo rekao da dodjem 2.11 i da se narucim kod sestara. 
> Ali nisam jos zvala pa ne znam kada. pokusat cu ih danas dobiti.
> Ti si kod doktorice ili kod doktora?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba....


Ja sam kod doktora isto, al mi nije rekao da moram zvati, jel ne mogu samo doći s uputnicom?

----------


## malena19

[QUOTE=Luna81;1991888]


> Ja sam kod doktora isto, al mi nije rekao da moram zvati, jel ne mogu samo doći s uputnicom?


mislim da je bolje da nazoves.. ja danas zvala i rekla mi da dodjem oko 10h.
A cula sam da nesto tipka pa me ocito negdje upisala... ali mi nis nije spominjela uputnicu  :Sad:  :Sad: 

cure, jel znate vi dal treba donjeti uputnicu za prvi uzv i koju?

----------


## Šiškica

Da treba ti uputnica. Za *UVZ*. Obavezno ju ponesi jer ćeš još jednom šetati nepotrebno.

----------


## malena19

> Da treba ti uputnica. Za *UVZ*. Obavezno ju ponesi jer ćeš još jednom šetati nepotrebno.


super. Puno hvala!

----------


## Gabi25

chiara ogromne vibre za duplajuću betu u petak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mury sutra? držim fige do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Gabi25, da, sutra, ne mogu više čekati....i danas me trema uhvatila, kao da mi je prvi put, ma strah me da sam sve simptome umišljala, pa bi sutra bilo ogromno razočarenje, uh, iš crne misli, barem si nisam umislila velike (.)(.) (MM potvrdio)  :Grin:

----------


## legal alien

> Drage moje ovo je istinska igra živaca.....moja beta danas na 12dnt je 50 što naći da se uduplala i malo više od toga (10dnt=21)....iz Mb rekli ponovno u petak vaditi krv....ja ću poluditi molim vas vaša mišljenja o ovome da li je moguće da se beba dosta kasno implantirala jer sam ja bolove počela osjećati dosta kasno ...ima li takvih slučajeva???? pomozie jer me jedino vi smirite i opustite....da i danas se baš osjećam kao da ću obiti M boli me ono tupo stomak i probada malo dolje....joj na rubu sam psihičkog sloma..............
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima koje trebaju da bete budu velike i lijepe.....


meni ovo zvuci super! pa uduplala se za 2 dana a to je najbitnije. kako ina kaze imamo pozitivne ishode i sa betama koje su bile puno cudnije, odnosno nisu se duplale. zelim ti puuuno strpljenja do petka. ma bit ce sve ok. ovaj put to mora biti to. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ SRETNO!

----------


## legal alien

> evo moje odbrojavanje gotovo beta-0


 :Love:

----------


## chiara

> meni ovo zvuci super! pa uduplala se za 2 dana a to je najbitnije. kako ina kaze imamo pozitivne ishode i sa betama koje su bile puno cudnije, odnosno nisu se duplale. zelim ti puuuno strpljenja do petka. ma bit ce sve ok. ovaj put to mora biti to. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ SRETNO!


Draga hvala ti.....svakako se javim za kavicu ka se vratim ....pusa

----------


## legal alien

> chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Gabi25, da, sutra, ne mogu više čekati....i danas me trema uhvatila, kao da mi je prvi put, ma strah me da sam sve simptome umišljala, pa bi sutra bilo ogromno razočarenje, uh, iš crne misli, barem si nisam umislila velike (.)(.) (MM potvrdio)


go Mury, go Mury (madonna with big boobies)! sutra vadis? ajde bas se veselim. mora ta statistika jednom biti i na nasoj strani.

----------


## ValaMala

*Mury*, jesi radila testić?

----------


## vulkan

Draga chiara ...sigurno nije lako ali ima nade...jedna moja prijateljica je imala isto malu betu-nesječam se koliko,krvarila je odmah i to tri mjeseca ,sve je bilo ok mada je mirovala ali danas ljubi i grli svoju malu curicu!želim ti da bude sve ok,dokle raste je dobro...sretno draga! :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury*saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudnicke prasine za sutrasnju betu.Nadam se da cemo skakati ovdje zajedno sa tobom :Yes:

----------


## kiki30

mury,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ima da se sutra forum trese od poskakivanja  :Smile:  sretno!!!!!
chiara,za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

*slatkice*, žao mi je!

*chiara*, sretno u petak! Nek nam ti budeš još jedna trudnica na forumu kao primjer da mala beta na početku ne mora imati nikakve veze s normalnom, urednom trudnoćom. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novo lijepo duplanje!


*Mury*, ima da sutra skačemo! Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## vedre

Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za big big betu sutra..... i da sve ide po planu kako i triba.pomolit ću se večeras za sve nas a posebno za tebe :Heart: .svim curama puno puno srće,a tužnicama posebno da se što prije oporave i krenu u nove pobjede :Smile:

----------


## malena19

*mury*... puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu... zaista vjerujem u tebe....
*chiara*...puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje

----------


## nea0902

Mury draga zelim ti prekrasnu betu sutra! Čekam kao da je moja  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za beturinu   :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

mury za danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danasnju betu :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu!

----------


## darmar

jutro, veliki pozdrav od mene , 
tužnicama veliki zagrljaj, cure nedajte se , idemo dalje!
chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje  tvoje male , ali vrijedne bete :Smile: 
Posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za moju dragu Mury,nek beta potvrdi naša očekivanja :Smile:

----------


## darmar

evo mi se Mury javlja, ima problem sa logiranjem, pa vam prenosim njenu "ZAHVALU" za podršku i vibranje, kaže "beta je izvađena, nalaz će javiti oko 16 sati"

----------


## Snekica

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

slatkice :Love:  voljela bih da sam poskakujućeg smajlića stavila kraj tvog imena.

mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dea84

Mury, drži se i sretno

----------


## nea0902

Usahnit cu do 16:00 sati - mogu misliti kako je njoj onda! Mury  :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

Mury uz tebe smo.

----------


## ivica_k

> mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za beturinu


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Cana73

Mury za veliku  betu danas!

----------


## Hakya

Mury za veliku betu danas :Heart:

----------


## Lua

Mury za veeeeliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:   :Kiss:

----------


## artisan

ajmo mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## chiara

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude lijepa i velika      :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> evo mi se Mury javlja, ima problem sa logiranjem, pa vam prenosim njenu "ZAHVALU" za podršku i vibranje, kaže "beta je izvađena, nalaz će javiti oko 16 sati"


joj citajuci te  imala sam tremu , bojala  sam se kraja  ,beta je .....izvađena  ...uh

----------


## butterfly101

tek u 16h, pa izludit će,jadna......ali neka beta bude vrtoglava

----------


## frka

go, Mury!!!!!

----------


## dea84

evo nismo dugo čekali od neg. bete u pon. danas došla m pao dog. kod dr. i za 7d UZV idemo probat s prirodnim i nadas se da se ubrzo vidimo na listi za betu :Smile: 

cure, držite se

----------


## lasta

Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Cekam: 
morala sam si kupiti dva komada torte...jednu za čekanje a drugu da proslavimooooooooo :Aparatic:

----------


## mare41

> tek u 16h, pa izludit će,jadna......ali neka beta bude vrtoglava


ni ja ne mogu iščekat (da znaju kako nam je dok čekamo, uveli bi tu pretragu kao hitnu :Smile: )

----------


## nea0902

> ni ja ne mogu iščekat (da znaju kako nam je dok čekamo, uveli bi tu pretragu kao hitnu)


Oooo da!

----------


## kerolajn5

mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za beturinu!!

----------


## kitty

> ni ja ne mogu iščekat (da znaju kako nam je dok čekamo, uveli bi tu pretragu kao hitnu)


ja sam kod mene u bolnici uspjela nažicati da mi rade betu kao hitnu, nalaz bude gotov za sat vremena...
moja beta je jučer 19dnt bila 787, opet se nije pravilno poduplala  :Crying or Very sad: , u srijedu idem na uzv pa ćemo znati na čemu sam.

mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ooooogromnu beturinu i njeno pravilno duplanje! 
chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju stotku!
svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam vrijeme što brže prođe i da bete budu troznamenkaste, a tužnicama bezbroj  :Love:

----------


## bubili

[QUOTEni ja ne mogu iščekat (da znaju kako nam je dok čekamo, uveli bi tu pretragu kao hitnu)




ne znam kako je u drugim bolnicama,al meni moja doc. da uputnicu na kojoj piše hitno i ja izvadim krv i malo pričekam u čekaoni laba,i naj kasnije za 1 h dobijem nalaz

----------


## eva133

Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miba

Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!

i ja se prijavljujem u čekalice ß- 9.11.

----------


## darmar

evo naša draga Mury na žalost javila da je beta negativna :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## chiara

Molim?!?! Što? Kako? Zašto?.....užas ona mi je baš bila svijetla točka ovh dana.........Bože zašto nas na ovakve muke stavljaš.....

Draga Mury žao mi je......ali mislim da neću ni ja bolje proći sutra....vidim ja da je prošli tjedan bio pozitivan a ovaj negativan....

----------


## nea0902

Nemam riječi ... Pretuzna sam i stvarno ne znam sto reci ... Žao mi je do neba

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme draga moja Mury, ne mogu vjerovati, tako sam bila sigurna da će beta biti lijepa velika :Sad: 
Kako mi je žao, najgore je kada se ponadaš, simptomi te zavaraju i onda ništa :Sad: 
Drži se draga, grlim te puno

----------


## bugaboo

Mury jako mi je zao :Love:

----------


## kitty

Mury  :Love: , jako mi je žao!

----------


## miba

Mury draga :Love:  zaista nemam riječi kolko mi je žao!

----------


## dea84

Mury, drži se....

----------


## Lua

Mury draga...nemam riječi.... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Hakya

Mury jako mi je zao :Love:

----------


## tlukaci5

Mury, žao mi je

----------


## maca papucarica

Jao... zašto neki moraju toliko propatiti!? 
Mury, draga, vjeruj mi da me ova vijest rastužila više nego moja negativna beta, stvarno nije fer! 
Drži se, ustani još jednom i u borbu po svoju bebicu; nagrada je ipak daleko veća od sveg uloženog truda, ne zaboravi to, mila...  :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

*mury*, tako mi je žao. Bila sam sigurna da je to to. Drži mi se draga, zaliječi srce i dalje u borbu. Grlim te najjače

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, kao što je darmar javila, moja beta je negativna, i kako nisam mogla vjerovati toliko sma bila uvjerena da je greška u labu, otišla sam po clear blu test, koji je pokazao opet i opet veliki minus  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Hvala vam svima na podršci, šaljem vam puno poljubaca, želim vam svima sreće i hrabrosti da ne odustanete dok ne dođete do cilja!!!
Ja nažalost više nemam hrabrosti niti za jedan postupak, nit iza jednu neg. betu nakon postupka, ovim postupkom je moja bitka završena i izgubljena :Sad: !!! Više se nećemo čuti na ovoj temi, jer joj više ne pripadam ( bilo je ovo moje zadnje odbrojavanje)....

----------


## venddy

Mary jako mi je žao :Love: , voljela bih da smo nastavili poskakivati kako smo jutros iščekujući skupa s tobom i počeli.

----------


## sara38

*Mury*  :Love: .

----------


## venddy

mury nadam se da ćeš ipak ponovno pronaći snagu u sebi za ovu borbu, možda da si uzmeš godinu ili dvije da se totalno odmakneš od cjele ove MPO priče, posvetiš sebi i mužu i stvarima koje te čine sretnima, pa kad ponovno napuniš baterije, možda opet pronađeš snagu za pokušaje. Tvoje godine ti to svakako omogućuju :Heart: .

----------


## sweety

*Mury*, jako mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Miki76

Mury draga, užasno mi je žao. I sama znaš da sam od početka ovog tvog postupka vjerovala u uspjeh. Razumijem da si trenutno užasno razočarana, pogotovo što si se i ti zadnjih dana počela nadati da je to to. I znam da si već neko vrijeme psihički jako izmorena i obeshrabrena od svega što ti se izdogađalo.
Ali pls, nemoj skroz odustati. Uzmi si pauzu koja god ti je potrebna, odmakni se malo od svega ovoga ako će ti tako biti lakše... Ali nemoj još govoriti da je kraj. 
Jer, ja sam uvjerena da ćeš ti jednoga dana biti MAMA!
Veliki zagrljaj i pusu ti šaljem!

----------


## legal alien

*mury* zao mi je. strasno mi je zao. odmori sada neko vrijeme tijelo i dusu pa ces onda donositi vazne odluke.

----------


## Kadauna

Draga *Mury*, jako mi je žao što čitam za negativnu betu i vjeruj mi da gotovo svi ovdje znamo što prolaziš, no kao što je netko napisao već, nadam se da nećeš odustati još, godine su na tvojoj strani, dijagnozu imate, protokol koji ti odgovara znate, nadam se da ćeš nakon ovog današnjeg pada vratiti se s vijestima da ipak nastavljate............................... :Shy kiss:

----------


## matahari

Mury, žao mi je, stvarno mi je žao!

----------


## butterfly101

*mury*...draga,vjerujem da te sve ovo iscrpilo,jako mi je žao,zanm da si sad razočarana,tužna,ljuta,bjesna.....oooo,ali nesmiješ odustati,ima nade,ima za sve nas...možda je baš idući postupak dobitni,nemoj se predati i nemoj dopustit da te umor i svi ovi osiječaji pobjede...
hodaj dalje,samo idi,velikim teškim,umornim koracima,i stići ćeš do cilja...pusa :Love:

----------


## ema 1

draga mury

zao mi je i zam da ti je tesko,ali nemoj odustati isto smo godiste a ja tek pocinjem svoju bitku,ako treba borit cu se iducih 15 godina ali odustati necu dok god postoje doktori na ovom svijetu ako treba sve cu ih obici,odi negdje van na konzultacije i pretrage ako ti kod nas nemogu pomoci,odmori se od svega samo nemoj odustati imala si dvije trudnoce to je najbitnije.

----------


## crvenkapica77

mury   :Love:  
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

*Mury*, žao mi je. Slušaj sebe, i to ti je pravi glas. Nitko od nas, unatoč našim uvjerenjima ili sumnjama, ne zna ko će iz MPO sage izaći s djetetom, a ko bez. Mislim, možemo mi imat svoja mišljenja i osjećaje, ali garancije nema ni za što. MPO je  je jedna priča di trud i uloženi napori i ishod nisu nužno uvijek povezani. Svako od nas  zna koliko snage ima, uostalom, svaki izbor jedna vrata otvara, a druga zatvara. Jedno je sigurno - sad, u ovom trenutku dok su emocije uzburkane, nije vrijeme za odluke. I ne moraš ih sad donositi. Vidjet ćeš što vrijeme nosi i gdje te čeka tvoja sreća. U ovom trenu ti želim prvenstveno oporavak, a odluke... na kraju to nekako ispadne, barem kod većine ljudi, nije ono big bang the odluka. Veliki zagrljaj i vidjet ćeš što vrijeme nosi. Sretno  :Heart: !

----------


## Luna81

Mury jako, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

mury,draga jako mi je žao.. :Sad:   :Sad:  nemam riječi....  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mury*, žao mi je..  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

> *mury*, tako mi je žao. Bila sam sigurna da je to to. Drži mi se draga, zaliječi srce i dalje u borbu. Grlim te najjače


mury, tako sam razočarana zbog tebe, bila sam uvjerena da ćemo se veseliti :Sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## ina33

Ljudi moji...  :Heart:  Simptomi, a pogotovo u stimuliranome, uz svu tu hrpetinu lijekova su toliko, toliko, toliko varljivi jer maternica i jajnici trzaju još od transfera i punkcije, plus kao i u svakom drugom dijelu ciklusa pumpa se progesteron koji i sam izaziva mučnine.... Na žalost, bez bete ili testa na trudnoću ne može se znati što je i što nije. Sve ono probolo me tamo, zavrtilo mi se, bolne prsi, muka mi je, tvrda stolica itd. - nema načina da se preko toga išta zaključi (je li simptom od utrića, bhcg boostera normalni PMS simtom itd.) i stekne neki osjećaj, a kamoli da bi se steklo neko uvjerenje - je, to je to ili ne, to nije to. Mislim, žensko tijelo se svaki mjesec ponašao kao da je 10-tak dana trudno... a ne može niti temperatura past dok su god tu utrogestani. Praćenje simptoma je tako varljivo...  :Love: .

----------


## linalena

*LISTOPAD 2011.*
 miga24, secICSI, Petrova (nakon 2IVF, Petrova)
 ježić  , 1.IVF, Petrova (nakon 4AIH, Petrova)
Malena19, VV
Simicv, Pronatal
Hakya, 2.ICSI CITO (nakon 1 ICSI Firule)
Kitty, 1.IVF VV (nakon 2 AIH)
Nety, 2.IVF, Petrova
Amly, 7. IVF
Luna81 , VV
Mmare, 1.IVF, SD (nakon 3×AIH)
Chiara 

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

25.10    Sany7               SD
28.10    Morska vila       Vili
4.11      butterfly101      Ri
7.11      kockica1           Prag
7.11      nera29              Ri
7.11      peugeot206       CITO
7.11      mario               Prag
7.11      ivka13              Vinogradska
7.11      Sezen               VV
 8.11      bubili
9.11      Destiny child     VV
9.11      Frodo
9.11      miba

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
Sanja001, 

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  izida,  NerdyD

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
 Bab, Snekica,  ruža82 , inana, ema1, M@tt

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
 Strašna, phiphy, olea77, ana.b

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 10. mjesec: tantolina, , jo1974, , MaliMimi, bonim, ema1, aslan, 
 11.mjesec: kokos, Snekica, crvenkapica77, , lucija83, venddy, eva133, Tigrica84, hrki, Bluebella, mimi81, , tikica78, CorinaII, inada , artisan, Richy, magnolija13, luna1, Dea84, dorina199, aska, vulkan
 12.mjesec: Vedre, tikki, lberc, Palcicazg
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977



Malo sam uredila listu ali nemam sve podatke, a kako idem na par dana na put eto je sada. Ja sam inače mislila ovako češće , jednom tjedno dati ovakvu kraću listu a početkom mjeseca onu veliku sa trudnoćama iz čitave godine. Ako je protiv običaja ili mislite da nije uredu, molim vas da mi kažete.

Mury strašno mi je žao , ali nemoj odustati, ne smiješ odustati. Napravite pauzu pa će se volja obnoviti.

svima puno puno pusica i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

Mury draga baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## kiki30

linalena,bravo za listu i odmah se javljam da me ubaciš za 1 mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## morskavila

:Love: *Mury* riječi su suvišne

----------


## kitty

ne znam baš jel bi ja trebala biti na listi za listopad, moja beta se ne dupla pravilno...  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

*kitty* idemo dan po dan. Moja beta je isto rasla nepravilno, tj. nije se idealno duplala, a ima još trudnica koje su imale takvu situaciju. Beta se ne mora baš poduplati, nadam se da je sve u redu.

I dobro kaže ina, a i ja sam više puta pisala, svi ti "simptomi" su ili ostatak stimulacije ili često plod toga što tako beskrajno osluškujemo tijelo za vrijeme čekanja bete. Ja sam jednom napisala da kada bi mm kao ja osluškivao svoje tijelo i njega bi boljela maternica.  :Smile:  Kao i doista većina trudnica koje znam u mojem dobitnom postupku nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih simptoma. Oni su krenuli par tjedana nakon bete. U prijašnjim neuspješnim postupcima sam znala imati cijelu paletu simptoma, od "implantacijskog krvarenja" pa sve do mučnina (što mozak radi...). Imam jednu frendicu koja je do bete bila 200% sigurna da nije trudna koliko nije ništa posebno osjećala, a ono nosila je blizance! A za nekoliko tjedana je počela toliko povraćati da je morala biti na infuzijama. 

Tako da potpisujem, nemojte se uopće zamarati simptomima, nego pokušajte što mirnije i pozitivnije čekati dan D vađenja bete i ispuniti nekako vrijeme.

----------


## artisan

mury žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## frka

Mury, uzasno mi je zao... Ja nisam od onih koji pricaju o tome kako se "trud mora isplatiti", "borba nagraditi" i sl., ali za tebe sam nekako uvjerena da ce kad tad doci do zdrave trudnoce - ipak vec imas trudnoce, i to prirodne, iza sebe i nekako vjerujem da vas jednostavno nije potrefilo do sad... Ima li jos kakva pretraga koju bi mogla odraditi? Saljem veliki hug...

----------


## Sezen

Mury jako mi je zao....

----------


## Snekica

Mury, tek sam sad uspjela doći doma i upaliti komp, nisam mogla dočekati da vidim tvoju brojku, a kad ono tuga!!! Žao mi je, jako jako! Sigurna sam bila u tvoju pobjedu ovog puta, a kad ono poraz! Napravi onako kako ti srce pita, ako trebaš odmor, odmori, ako trebaš odustati, odustani, to znate samo ti i TM! U svakom slučaju, sretno kako god odlučili! Od sveg srca! Ako misliš otići sa ovog pdf-a, nemoj, molim te, budi s nama, falila bi nam jako!  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ne znam baš jel bi ja trebala biti na listi za listopad, moja beta se ne dupla pravilno...


Ni moja se nije pravilno duplala. Sad smo u 29 tt.

----------


## Beti3

*Mury*, stvarno sam vjerovala da će ovog puta biti dobro. Tužna sam s tobom. No, ja vjerujem da  se čuda uvijek događaju. Kad prođe neko vrijeme ( a imaš ti još puno vremena), kad otkriju nešto novo ( a otkrivaju stalno nove postupke), ili kad se jednostavno zvijezde poslože...Tko zna što nam budućnost nosi, nepredvidiva je. :Love:

----------


## kitty

ValaMala, Mia Lilly, hvala vam cure, vaše priče mi ulijevaju nadu  :Heart:

----------


## bubili

Marystvarno mi je jako žao,i znam kako ti je ja to proživljavam već 14 godina

----------


## alma_itd

Draga *Mury* :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:  :Love: ...cure su vec sve rekle.Ja vjerujem da ti neces odustati...uzmi sebi vremena koliko god je potrebno da se odmoris psihicki i fizicki,a onda vidi kako i gdje dalje.Ja znam da ces ti jednom biti MAMA

----------


## Alcantra

Mury žao mi je. Najiskrenije ti želim ostvarenje majčinstva.

----------


## rozalija

Mury draga moja žao mi je zbog negativne bete  :Love:  :Love:  te jako .

----------


## rozalija

> *Mury*, žao mi je. Slušaj sebe, i to ti je pravi glas. Nitko od nas, unatoč našim uvjerenjima ili sumnjama, ne zna ko će iz MPO sage izaći s djetetom, a ko bez. Mislim, možemo mi imat svoja mišljenja i osjećaje, ali garancije nema ni za što. MPO je  je jedna priča di trud i uloženi napori i ishod nisu nužno uvijek povezani. Svako od nas  zna koliko snage ima, uostalom, svaki izbor jedna vrata otvara, a druga zatvara. Jedno je sigurno - sad, u ovom trenutku dok su emocije uzburkane, nije vrijeme za odluke. I ne moraš ih sad donositi. Vidjet ćeš što vrijeme nosi i gdje te čeka tvoja sreća. U ovom trenu ti želim prvenstveno oporavak, a odluke... na kraju to nekako ispadne, barem kod većine ljudi, nije ono big bang the odluka. Veliki zagrljaj i vidjet ćeš što vrijeme nosi. Sretno !


Debeli potpis na ovo.
Naša draga ina to nekako najbolje napiše.Veliki poljubac za nju i malu princezu šaljemo.

----------


## nea0902

> *Mury*, žao mi je. Slušaj sebe, i to ti je pravi glas. Nitko od nas, unatoč našim uvjerenjima ili sumnjama, ne zna ko će iz MPO sage izaći s djetetom, a ko bez. Mislim, možemo mi imat svoja mišljenja i osjećaje, ali garancije nema ni za što. MPO je  je jedna priča di trud i uloženi napori i ishod nisu nužno uvijek povezani. Svako od nas  zna koliko snage ima, uostalom, svaki izbor jedna vrata otvara, a druga zatvara. Jedno je sigurno - sad, u ovom trenutku dok su emocije uzburkane, nije vrijeme za odluke. I ne moraš ih sad donositi. Vidjet ćeš što vrijeme nosi i gdje te čeka tvoja sreća. U ovom trenu ti želim prvenstveno oporavak, a odluke... na kraju to nekako ispadne, barem kod većine ljudi, nije ono big bang the odluka. Veliki zagrljaj i vidjet ćeš što vrijeme nosi. Sretno !


Potpisujem...

----------


## malena19

Draga Mury bas mi je jako jako zao... a bas sam vjerovala u tebe i bila presretna kad ti se nada vratila..

necu reci da znam kako ti je, ali zaista ti od srca zelim da kad-tad postanes MAMA.

 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## malena19

kitty... nemoj tako razmisljati...u srijedu skupa slusamo srceka  :Smile:  
drzi se  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## butterfly101

jutro cure, evo da vam prijavim da je M na vidiku,danas 8dpt,očekujem da ću onako pošteno prokrvarit za vikend,barem tako mi je bilo u prijašnjim postupcima...ništa drage moje,plan B imam,tako da ja već u pon.zovem humanu...hm,barem nisam kupila test!!!

----------


## Snekica

butterfly kakav je to post?! Šta ti piše u potpisu za ovaj postupak?! Iiiiii?! Nije gotovo sve dok se vještica ne pojavi u svom punom profilu! Iš iš crne misli!!!

----------


## morskavila

moja beta 13 dpt 849  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

morskavila, bravo!!!!! to je Vili?

----------


## kitty

morskavila bravo, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> moja beta 13 dpt 849


čestitke tebi, tm, a i ekipi iz Vilija
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za urednu trudnoću!

----------


## Nera29

Mury žao mi je.... <3

morskavila čestitam!
Butterfly ne daj se, još ima nade  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Morskavilo* cestitam od  :Heart:  na ovako lijepoj beti.Sad samo lagano :Klap:

----------


## artisan

morskavilo bravo, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubili

meni je danas 5 dpt,a ja ništa ne osječam,da li to mora biti tako

----------


## venddy

morskavilo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  neka i nadalje svih 8,5 mjeseci budeš sretna i bezbrižna

----------


## Mia Lilly

*morskavilo*, čestitam!

----------


## chiara

Morska vilo od srca čestitam i da do kraja budeš imala školsku trudnoću....

Ja nažalost završavam sa svojim odbrojavanjem...beta 14dnt = 14 što znaći da je sa 50 pala i da trudnoće nema....
Hvala svima na podršci super ste cure....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve cre kojima treba
Ja sada se idem sabrati i viditi što dalje....jako sam ljuta na sve ovo toliko toga prođemo i n kraju jedna brojka na papiru uništi sve...UŽAS

----------


## bugaboo

Morskavila cestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Chiara jako mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## dea84

Chiara, sve znaš...žao mi je

----------


## morskavila

cure hvala vam  :Smile: 

*chiara*  :Love:  treba traziti pozitivno u svemu tome, dobro je što (nadam se) nećeš morati na kiretažu

----------


## venddy

chiara :Love:

----------


## butterfly101

*MORSKAVILA* čestitke,lijepa beta...sretno do kraja

*chiara*...žao mi je, uskoro ti se pridružujem, imam već najave...javim detalje

----------


## kiki30

morska vilo,čestitam ..  :Very Happy: 
butterfly,draga o čemu ti pričaš??? nema nikakvih najava do bete,drži mi se...mislim na tebe  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

morska vilo, čestitam draga, ß je prekrasna, miriši mi na bliziće :Zaljubljen: 

svim čekalicama želim da dočekaju lijepe vijesti....

ja sam od danas na gonalima i nadam se punkciji tamo negdje 6-7. 11.

----------


## alma_itd

*chiara* :Love: Zao mi je sto beta pada,ali barem ti se nije desila agonija nepravilno duplirajuce koja traje nedjeljama i na kraju ipak lose zavrsi.Odmori se fizicki i prihicki za slijedeci postupak a u medjuvremenu pokusaj uraditi jos neke pretrage,mozda za trombofiliju,ako vec nisi to uradila.

----------


## Mali Mimi

chiara baš mi je žao
 :Sad: 
Morska vila čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

> chiara baš mi je žao
> 
> Morska vila čestitam


Potpisujem!

----------


## chiara

> *chiara*Zao mi je sto beta pada,ali barem ti se nije desila agonija nepravilno duplirajuce koja traje nedjeljama i na kraju ipak lose zavrsi.Odmori se fizicki i prihicki za slijedeci postupak a u medjuvremenu pokusaj uraditi jos neke pretrage,mozda za trombofiliju,ako vec nisi to uradila.


Hvala na utjesi...nisam kako se vadi taj nalaz i što znaći ako to imam?

----------


## Snekica

Chiara, žao mi je! Nema riječi utjehe, ali guraj dalje, druge nema! :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Morska vilo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbrižan nastavak trudnoće! Čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Hakya

Morska vilo cestitam od :Heart:  na prekrasnoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Chiara zao mi je :Love:

----------


## ježić

*Mury*, tek sad stižem.  :Crying or Very sad:  Jako mi je žao što je tako završilo. Samo se iskreno nadam da će sve daljnje odluke uslijediti nakon oporavka. Odmori najprije, odtuguj, a tek onda donesite odluku što i kako dalje. Nadam se da ćete ti i TM pronaći sreću, kojim god putem krenuli.

*Chiara*, tebi isto šaljem zagrljaj  :Love: 

*morskavilo*, čestitam ti od srca! Sretno dalje!

----------


## alma_itd

*Chiara* imas pp

----------


## kockica1

cure jutros sam radila test 8dt i kao uvjek negativan,a mene osjecaj da cu M dobiti nenapusta.u sto da  vjerujem :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Snekica

> u sto da  vjerujem


Za početak u betu, mani se testa pogotovo 8 dnt. Malo ti je još rano za test! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se fino iznenadiš!

----------


## alma_itd

> Za početak u betu, mani se testa pogotovo 8 dnt. Malo ti je još rano za test! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se fino iznenadiš!


Potpisujem...Ja sam radila test najranije 10dnt i to su bile blastice,8dnt je stvarno prerano,nije ni cudo da je test negativan.Evo i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za strpljenje i za betu :Yes:

----------


## ina33

*Chiara*, žao mi je, premala ti je bila od početka za transfer blastociste, premda smo svašta a propos beta vidjeli, većina takvih beta završi tako, kao biokemijska. Dobro je bar da je pala, najgore bi bio blagi rast. Mislim da će ti kiretaža bit nepotrebna ako je beta već sad 14, uskoro bi trebala dobiti mengu. Drži se!!!

----------


## kockica1

da i ja mislim da je prerano za test,ali MM navalio ajme.idem ja u srijedu betu vaditi,a do tada strpljen spasen,i nadamo se +
NADA ZADNJA UMIRE,ALI JE K..... NEKOM DA BESPLATNO,A NEKOM POSTENO NAPLATI :Laughing:

----------


## lberc

Mury i Chiara,žao mi je,nemam riječi....mrzim takve grozne vijesti :Sad: .
Morska vila,čestitam...beta ti je odlična!

----------


## anddu

Dorbo vam ovo prekrasno jutro, svima puno ~~~~~~~~~ za što kome treba. Ja se prijavljujem na on go listu za 11. mj.

----------


## tigrical

*Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV

Svim čekalicama svega i svačega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Sneki, nek te danas lijepe vijesti sa uzv-a razvesele...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a ja kuham čaj, kavice svih vrsta i boja :Coffee:  pa se poslužite i zgrijte malo...

i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ masovke za sve Vas/nas kojima trebaju !!!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Sneki*,  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno lijepih folikulića danas i puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima da nam se jesenski trudnički vlakić nastavi puniti i puniti... i puniti!

----------


## sildad

Mury, debelo potpisujem Inu33. Moje mišljenje već znaš. Suosjećam s tobom i znam da će jednog dana biti sve u redu. I ja sam zatvorila jedna vrata i sad polako otvaram druga i to me beskrajno veseli. Grlim te jako.

----------


## Snekica

Kopiram sa pdf-a KBC Rijeka:
Evo mog izvještaja za 8dc, endometrij dobar (mislim 9, ako sam dobro  skužila), imamo 5-6 folikula, stanje moje unutrašnjosti vrlo  zadovoljavajuće po rječima doktora. U srijedu opet folikulometrija,  nadamo se tad i štoperici.
						Nemam puno vremena, pa samo prepisujem  :Kiss:  Hvala vam na bodrenju!

----------


## Bab

Odlično sneki...samo nek se oni još malo nadebljaju i superiška... i nek ovaj puta bude bingo !!!

Meni je danas 5 dc, u srijedu sam na prvoj folikulometriji...nadam se da će i kod mene biti ovako lijepe vijesti...
osjećam da me pika dolje pa se nadam da gonali odrađuju svoj posao  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje folikule

----------


## kiki30

snekica,bravo!! za dalje puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule

----------


## Sela

*Snekica i Bab*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za savrsene folikule!!!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Sneki i Bab puno puno za obje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## ValaMala

> Sneki i Bab puno puno za obje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem, curke neka budu velike bete!!!

----------


## kockica1

moja beta 10dnt 263
svim cekalicama zelim pozitivnu betu,da ih obraduje kao mene moja

----------


## Snekica

Kockica1 čestitam!!! Prekrasna beta za tako rano vađenje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

kockica1 čestitam i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
nety, čestitam na odličnom duplanju  :Very Happy: 
Snekica i Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za lijepe folikule i puno zrelih stanica!

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam vrijeme što brže prođe i da bete budu troznamenkaste a tužnicama puno  :Love:  i hrabro u nove pobjede!

mene je strah srijede i uzv-a ali nekako se nadam da će ipak biti sve ok...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiki30

kockica,čestitamn beti  :Very Happy: 
kitty,za ultrazvuk ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko!

----------


## artisan

kockice čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam od sutra pikalica - 1. dc, krećem sa decapeptylima, i svojim prvim ivf-om

----------


## Hakya

Kitty i meni je uzv u srijedu, i mene je isto strah, samo da sve bude uredu, ajme ovo mi je gore nego kada sam cekala betu :Cekam: 
Kockica1 cestitam na beti :Klap: 
Svima saljem puno pozitivne vibre :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
 Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
 Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
 Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
 DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
 Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
 Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
 Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
 Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
 Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
 Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
 Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
 Lela77, prirodno
 Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
 Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
 Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
 Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
 Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
 Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
 Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
 Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
 Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
 Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
 Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
 Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
 Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
 Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
 Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
 Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
 Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
 Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
 Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
 Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
 Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
 nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
 TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
 Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
 ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
 Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
 Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
 Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
 Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
 Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
 Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
 Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
 Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
 Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
 Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
 Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
 Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
 Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
 Blue bear, prirodno
 Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
 Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
 Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
 MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
 Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
 tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
 Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
 Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
 Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
 Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
 Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
 Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
 Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
 nana1976, IVF, VV 
 maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
 tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
 Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
 Kandela, IVF, VV 
 Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
 prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
 Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
 andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
 Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
 kaja76, 1. AIH, KBC Ri (nakon 1x prirodna trudnoća, missed ab)
 faith79, IVF, PFC 
 Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
 alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
 Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
 zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
 andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
 honeybee, IVF Petrova
 đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
 Inesz, 1. ICSI, Vinogradska
 darkica, 3. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 2xICSI IVF Centar)

*KOLOVOZ 2011.*
 MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
 Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
 nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
 nora, FET, Prag
 Biogaja, prirodno
 lasta, 2. FET, Ljubljana (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x FET Ljubljana)
 hop, 2. IVF, Prag PFC (nakon 1x IVF Prag)

*RUJAN 2011.*
 kerolajn5, prirodno (nakon 3x IVF, 2x prirodni IVF)
 medeni, 1. ICSI, Prag
 kordica, 1. IVF, SD (nakon 3xAIH SD) TRIGEMINI
 kia, 1. FET, Prag (nakon 1x ICSI SD, 1x ICSI Prag)
 mirna26, 3. IVF/ICSI
 Lua, secICSI CITO
 inaa, CITO
a72, prirodno (u pripremi za  FET)
 Tina2701, 2.AIH (nakon 1.IAH KBO)
Sela , Prag
Pea, secICSI, CITO

*LISTOPAD 2011.*
 miga24, secICSI, Petrova (nakon 2IVF, Petrova)
 ježić  , 1.IVF, Petrova (nakon 4AIH, Petrova)
Malena19, VV
Simicv, Pronatal
Hakya, 2.ICSI CITO (nakon 1 ICSI Firule)
Kitty, 1.IVF VV (nakon 2 AIH)
Nety, 2.IVF, Petrova
Amly, 7. IVF
Luna81 , VV
Mmare, 1.IVF, SD (nakon 3×AIH)
Sany7, ICSI, SD
kockica1, 2. ICSI Prag (nakon 1 CITO)
Morska vila, 2.ICSI Vili
Šimica14

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

 7.11   nera29,              Ri
7.11   peugeot206,       CITO
7.11   mario,               Prag
7.11   ivka13,              Vinogradska
7.11   Sezen,               VV
8.11   bubili,
9.11   Destiny child,     VV
9.11   Frodo,
9.11   Miba,
9.11   olea77 ,             Prag
14.11 Sanja001, 


*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
Bluebella, NerdyD, incika, marincezg, martuška

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  izida,  

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
 Bab, Snekica,  ruža82 , inana, ema1, M@tt, inada, artisan

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
phiphy, ana.b, Dea84

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 10. mjesec: tantolina, MaliMimi, bonim, aslan, 
 11.mjesec: kokos, Snekica, crvenkapica77, Strašna, lucija83, venddy, eva133, Tigrica84, hrki, mimi81, jo1974, tikica78, CorinaII, zvončica cg, magnolija13, luna1, sanda1977, dorina199, aska, ptica1, anddu
 12.mjesec: Vedre, tikki, lberc, Palcicazg, Richy
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, kiki30, vulkan

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
 Abys , aleksandraj , Aurora blu, Aslan,  ana.b , Anabanana, Ameli , amyx, , anakob,  Bab, b.a.b.y., Barbarella , Bubzi,  Bea, bebolino, Becky , belma3, BlaBla123, brigitta, beilana , believes, bohinj, butterfly101, Cannisa, ciklama1, Charlie , Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dhea , , Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dim, dadyakBda, Desideria , ELA28, elen, eva133, Gabi25, Gosparka, Hope31, hope, Inna28,  innu, ivanicaa,  ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, ivica_k , Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kiara79, kika222, kriistiina, kiša, kitty , laky , lastin rep,  Legal alien, Leva, Linalena, Lutkica,  ljiljan79, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, medena8,  metkovk@, maca papucarica, MalaMa, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, m arta , matahari, meki , Mini3, mirjana s, Maby baby , Mery0908, marnie , mario, maza975, Missixty, , mishica_zg, mistic , Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, nana0501, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, Nina30, nina32, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olivera , orhideja,  pirica , prima, plavuša 007, pinny, ptica1, Ruža82, Reny 76, RuzicaSB, RuMo , Sanja1, sara38, sezen , sg12, skandy, sonječka, Sonja29,  snekica, Spa , slatkica, sildad , spodoba , strategija , The Margot, taca70, talia7, tajna30, tetadoktor , Tigrical, Tinkica , Tikki, Tiki_a,  tlukaci5, Toyota , TrudyC, venera3, Vuki, Zeena, zlatta 


*Puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!





*

----------


## maca papucarica

*Linalena*   :Naklon:

----------


## alma_itd

*Kockica1* cestitam za betu :Klap: i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

malo vibrica za naše cure koje čekaju 1. uzv, neka se vide otkucaji malenih srca  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i za one koje čekaju duplanje bete  :Klap: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pa za sve cure koje nam isčekuju betu, neka za svaku od vas poskakujemo  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inna28

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
Luna81,sretno sutra :Smile: ..velika pusa

----------


## Luna81

Hvala ti draga moja inn28. 
Sretno kitty i malena19,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

sutrašnjim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkaste brojčeke i pravilno duplanje!
svima koji sutra imaju uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kucajuća  :Heart: !

ja mislim da je moja priča za ovaj put ipak završena, danas počelo krvarenje, baš kao prava menga, sutra je trebao biti prvi uzv ali mislim da ću ujutro prvo izvaditi betu pa onda vidjeti... ali bojim se da je sve gotovo  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

kitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ipak bude sretan kraj!

----------


## bublica3

*SRETNO svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

linalena* stavi i mene na na listu u Svibanj 2011. Prirodno zatrudnila nakon 3 AIH, 5 IVF-ova (1 IVF Petrova, 1 IVF MB, 3 IVF-a CITO)

----------


## tiki_a

> *Linalena*


X

----------


## alma_itd

*Kitty*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta sutra kaze suprotno

----------


## lucija83

Bubilice3 čestitke od srca!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

moja beta je danas 5. znači biokemijska  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## venddy

kitty jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## miga24

Kitty, baš mi je žao....Drži se...
Linalena hvala ti na upornosti i listama!
~~~~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba!
Frodo tebi se bliži beta!U mislima si mi... :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> moja beta je danas 5. znači biokemijska


Žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

*Kitty*zao mi je :Love:

----------


## mare41

kitty, bit će slijedeći put sigurno!
Podsjetila bih na ovu temu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/12933-K...a-zivot!/page2

----------


## dea84

Kitty, drži se....

----------


## bugaboo

Kitty jako mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## lasta

> moja beta je danas 5. znači biokemijska


žao mi je draga :Love: 

Miga vratila si se~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka sve dalje bude školski i mirno

----------


## maca papucarica

*Kitty*,  :Love:  i neka ti Prosinac donese više sreće 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim odbrojavalicama za najljepše moguće ishode naše borbe  :Kiss:

----------


## bubili

> moja beta je danas 5. znači biokemijska


stvarno mi je jako žao,drži se

----------


## Bab

kitty, žao mi je draga...

----------


## Nera29

kitty, žao mi je  :Love: 

ja sam danas vadila betu, nalaz tek sutra...

----------


## eva133

> moja beta je danas 5. znači biokemijska


*Kitty* žao mi je.

----------


## kiki30

kitty,žao mi je...  :Sad: 
nera za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ema 1

kitty

zao mi je

----------


## ivica_k

zanima me je li počela primjena izglasanih promjena Zakona u domaćim klinikama - je li netko kao "teški slučaj" trenutno u postupku, a da mu je oplođeno više od tri js ili možda već i zamrznut zametak viška?!

----------


## ivica_k

kitty, žao mi je...neka beta slijedeći put potvrdi da je ova biokemijska bila dobar znak za dalje

----------


## sara38

> zanima me je li počela primjena izglasanih promjena Zakona u domaćim klinikama - je li netko kao "teški slučaj" trenutno u postupku, a da mu je oplođeno više od tri js ili možda već i zamrznut zametak viška?!


Ovo i mene zanima......

----------


## Snekica

Kitty žao mi je!  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

> zanima me je li počela primjena izglasanih promjena Zakona u domaćim klinikama - je li netko kao "teški slučaj" trenutno u postupku, a da mu je oplođeno više od tri js ili možda već i zamrznut zametak viška?!


i mene ovo zanima...nisam uspjela u narodnim novinama naći dal je objavljena izmjena zakona ili ne, ali 8 dana nakon objave bi trebao izmjenjeni zakon stupiti na snagu.
ja bi trebala imati za koji dan punkciju pa ću vidjeti kakvo je stanje.
Danas je u Petrovoj bila grozna gužva, bilo je i puno studenata tak da nisam uspjela niš pitati  :Undecided: 
*
Snekice*, u kojoj si ti fazi??? ti si sad pred štopericu negdje, ha???

----------


## Luna81

Današnji uzv pokazao jednog malog andjela, srce moje  :Heart: , samo da sve ostane u redu  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

hvala vam cure na podršci. isplakala se u ovih tjedan dana kao nikad u životu. ali nema odustajanja, idemo dalje u nove pobjede  :Bouncing: ! u 12. mjesecu idem po moje smrzliće, ne nadam se baš previše ali nikad se ne zna!

Nera29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku beturinu sutra, razveseli nas!
Bab, Snekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe folikule, uspješne punkcije i kvalitetne stanice  :Very Happy: 

svima puuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve za što vam treba  :Kiss:

----------


## Luna81

kitty, drži se i hrabro naprijed  :Love:

----------


## Hakya

Imamo jedno malo srce koje kuca :Heart: 
Doktor kaze sve je super za sada, samo da tako i ostane :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hakya

Luna81 cestitam od  :Heart: 
Kitty zao mi je :Love:

----------


## kiki30

luna , hakya čestitam na srčeku  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Nera29

luna81, hakya čestitke za srčeka  :Very Happy:

----------


## miga24

> Miga vratila si se~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka sve dalje bude školski i mirno


Hvala ti puno!
Čestitke na malim srčekima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Neru sutra!

----------


## morskavila

*luna 81, hakya* bravo za :Heart:  :Heart: 

*nera 29* da beta sutra bude baš kako treba

*kitty* :Love: 

*linalena* hvala za listu, lijepo je vidjeti svoje ime na popisu trudnica - inače ja odbrojavam dane do prvog UZV-a za desetak dana

i svima koje nisam poimence nabrojila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Ajme koliko trepetavca!!! Čestitam, cure, na vašima malim borbenim  :Heart:

----------


## Gosparka

Evo i ovdje da objavim  :Smile:  moja danasnja beta 12dpt/4d = 510 !!!!!  Svim curama, pikalicama, cekalicama kojecega, a i freskim trudnicama svako dobro i sretno !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

gosparka,super !!! čestitke!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

Luna81, Hakya bravo za mala  :Heart:   :Heart: !
Gosparka čestitam i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

*kockica1, Gosparka*, čestitke na betama!

*Bab, Snekice*, za vas posebno vibram!  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

*kitty*, jako mi je žao! Ali vidim da već imaš spremljen plan za dalje! Samo hrabro i sretno!

*Luna81*, *Hakya*, čestitam na srčekima! I ja vam se pridružujem! Mi smo isto danas vidjeli jedno malo kucavo! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

> *kockica1, Gosparka*, čestitke na betama!
> 
> *Bab, Snekice*, za vas posebno vibram!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> 
> *kitty*, jako mi je žao! Ali vidim da već imaš spremljen plan za dalje! Samo hrabro i sretno
> 
> *Luna81*, *Hakya*, čestitam na srčekima! I ja vam se pridružujem! Mi smo isto danas vidjeli jedno malo kucavo!



ja cu samo potpisati sve i tebi jezic cestitati na srceku

Draga Nera da ova igra zivaca oko cekanja bete urodi plodom i da sutra skacemo od veselja( dobro da ti nisu rekli da ako za devet mjeseci rodis dođes po nalaz)

----------


## Alcantra

ježić, Hakya i Luna81 super za uzv, Gosparka čestitke na beti.

Kitty žao mi je, ali sretno u novom pokušaju, što želim i svim čekalicama i curama u postupcima

----------


## linalena

> ježić, Hakya i Luna81 super za uzv, Gosparka čestitke na beti.
> 
> Kitty žao mi je, ali sretno u novom pokušaju, što želim i svim čekalicama i curama u postupcima


X 

malo ću se prikrpati ali mi vjerujte da sve znam i tako mi je teško kada moram popravljat listu trudnica, pa ajde da se nekaj dogovorimo i mi i vi i ja skupa s nama i s onim gore da kada dođemo na listu trudnica da nema preskoka, ta nije ovo nekakav kviz

----------


## kitty

linalena  :Love:   :Kiss: 

evo cure da i ja poslužim jednu jutarnju kavicu, ja sam si uzela espresso a vi se poslužite, ima svega  :Smile: 

Nera29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji nalaz, nek nas tvoja beta sve razveseli!
svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve za što vam treba a tužnicama veeeeeliki  :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Kitty hvala na jutarnjoj kavici, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama za sve što im god treba, a jedan veliki :Love:  svim tužnicama.
zapisala bih se pod čekalice bete za 18.11. nakon strašno bolne punkcije u ponedjeljak,  jučer mi vratili dvije četverostanične mrvice!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lberc

Kitty,hvala za kavicu
Nera~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju veliku betu!
Malo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve za kaj vam treba!

----------


## venddy

Hakya, ježić i Luna81 čestitka na malim :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  . Neka i nadalje sve teče uredno i kako treba i da nas sve za 8,5 mjeseci razvesele 3 slatke bebice.
Gosparka čestitka na beti, neka nam za 10 dana i ti ugledaš malo :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hakya, ježić i Luna81 čestitka na malim . Neka i nadalje sve teče uredno i kako treba i da nas sve za 8,5 mjeseci razvesele 3 slatke bebice.
> Gosparka čestitka na beti, neka nam za 10 dana i ti ugledaš malo


Potpisat ću Venddy i dodati malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *Ružu82*, da ta bolna punkcija urodi najljepšim plodom/ovima!

----------


## kockica1

*nera29*puno srece u tvome nalazu,zelim ti veliku betu.i svim cekalicama novim i starim zelim veliku betu!!!!!

----------


## Nera29

beta 3.5  :Sad:

----------


## venddy

Nera žao mi je :Love:

----------


## ruža82

nera :Love:

----------


## morskavila

*nera* žao mi je...
jel' se to računa kao biokemijska?

----------


## artisan

nera žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kitty

> jel' se to računa kao biokemijska?


za biokemijsku beta mora biti veća od 5.
Nera29 jako mi je žao...  :Love:

----------


## malena19

> [B]
> *Luna81*, *Hakya*, čestitam na srčekima! I ja vam se pridružujem! Mi smo isto danas vidjeli jedno malo kucavo!


cestitke i od mene!!
A eto da se i ja pridruzim  :Smile:  ocito je bio dobar dan jer smo i mi jucer vidjeli malo  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## malena19

*Kitty*  :Love:  :Love:  .... sve sam ti vec rekla... ali i tu saljem puno puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prosinac

*Nera*  zao mi je  :Love: ...

svim curama sa pozitivnim betama od srca cestitam, a svim ostalima zelim da nam sto prije jave svoje velike brojkice!!!

----------


## kiki30

malena,predivno !!! čestitke i tebi na srčeku  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

čestitam na  :Heart: !!! 
Nera  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

> zapisala bih se pod čekalice bete za 18.11. nakon strašno bolne punkcije u ponedjeljak,  jučer mi vratili dvije četverostanične mrvice!!!


ja betu čekam 17.11  :Smile: 
danas su mi vratili jednu osmostaničnu i jednu koja se u morulu počela pretvarati

p.s. moja punkcija je bila bez ikakvih tableta/injekcija i sl... isto u pon i prošla je dobro... jedino me poslije bolilo i zatezalo kao kad mengu imam al to je neofen riješio..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam brzo prođe čekanje  :Smile:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ja prijavljujem punkciju u subotu!!!  :Very Happy: Večeras primam Brevactid i neću više da vidim te hormone!!! I točka!!!  :Razz: 
Bluebella, sretno išćekivanje!

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja prijavljujem punkciju u subotu!!! Večeras primam Brevactid i neću više da vidim te hormone!!! I točka!!! 
> Bluebella, sretno išćekivanje!


i tebi sretno u subotu i da ti ovaj put bude BINGO  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

malena čestitam na malom :Heart: 
cure neka beta bude pozitivna~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

> zapisala bih se pod čekalice bete za 18.11. nakon strašno bolne punkcije u ponedjeljak,  jučer mi vratili dvije četverostanične mrvice!!!


Samo nek se mrvice dobro uhvate i zaboravit ćeš na bilo kakvu bol! Sretno!

----------


## ježić

*Blubella*, sretno!

*Nera29,* 

*malena19*, čestitam na srčeku!

*Snekice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zadnju pikicu. :Klap:  Nek stvarno tu bude točka! Sretno na punkciji!  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

*Ruzo*, setno i neka to bude to! Ja sam imala 4 jako bolne punkcije, a zadnja je bila najstrasnija, bez ikakve anestezije i vise od 25 folikula! Stvarno sam umirala od bola, ali boze kako se sve to zaboravi! Samo neka konacno bude ta lijepa beta i srceko / srceka!

----------


## tiki_a

Snekica  :Very Happy:  ~~~~za subotu!

nera  :Love: 

Bluebella bravo za dvije mrvice!~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206, :Love: 
malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> Ja prijavljujem punkciju u subotu!!! Večeras primam Brevactid i neću više da vidim te hormone!!! I točka!!! 
> Bluebella, sretno išćekivanje!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude savršeno.
Mislimo puno na tebe.

----------


## mare41

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi


ivica, tako si ovo sve lijepo napisala da moram potpisati!

----------


## venddy

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi


i ja ovo moram potpisat

----------


## Nera29

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi


i ja ovo potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi


Kud svi... X!

----------


## sara38

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi


Još jedan švercer .....X!!

----------


## andream

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi


pa evo i ja ću onda staviti veliki potpis X

----------


## ježić

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi


I ja isto stavljam X

----------


## lasta

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

tuznicama  veliki   :Love: 
zao mi je curke     :Love: 



bab i sneki   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi


Joj ja se isto malo švercam  :Embarassed:  ... A kad je sve tak lijepo napisano  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Bab* i *Sneki* (i ostalim čekalicama punkcija), da im punkcije prođu bezbolno i da nikad više nemaju potrebe to prolaziti (osim za bracu ili seku)!
Svim mamicama koje su prvi put vidjele  :Heart:  svoje dječice (a hdb, ima vas! ), da im trudnoće prođu bezbrižno i da uskoro samo ćirnu na forum kako bi se požalile kako malo vremena imaju! 
Novim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplajuće bete i da čim prije ugledaju mala treperava srčeka! 
Tužnicama veliki virtualni zagrljaj, da skupe snagu za nove borbe i neka sljedeći put bude dobitni!

----------


## Sela

> današnjim tužnicama, mario, ivka13, peugeot206,
> malo predahnuti, duboko udahnuti, pa u novu borbu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaša imena na listi trudnica u 2012
> a dragoj snekici i bab,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam osvanete na ovogodišnjoj listi


I jos jedan x na to!
Da obje negdje na sv Nikolu dobijete sibu i slikicu sa prvog UZV!!! :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Mi dobili 7 js!!! Ne mogu vjerovati! Sad idem u horizontalu!

----------


## Sela

Cestitam *Snekice*!!Prava si nesilica!Sad samo nek dobro iztulumare i nek se zdogovore koji idu k mamici!! :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

*Sneki*, hoce ti sve oploditi, jesu krenuli s tim?

----------


## ježić

Bravo, *Snekice*!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

bravo snekice !! bit će veselo !!!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ludi tulum u labu!

----------


## Snekica

> *Sneki*, hoce ti sve oploditi, jesu krenuli s tim?


Ma kakvi! Ništa od tog još uvijek!

----------


## Gabi25

Snekice super za 7 komada, sretno dalje, za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

> Ma kakvi! Ništa od tog još uvijek!


Nadam se da će uskoro krenuti s oplodnjom više stanica, bilo bi divno da ti mogu oploditi svih ovih 7, no to je krasan broj i nadam se da će izabrati upravo one koje će donijeti malo kucavo srce mami i tati koji ga čekaju. Pusa i puno sreće draga!  :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

> Ma kakvi! Ništa od tog još uvijek!


jesi pitala - kako? zašto? zbog čega?
vibram da i 3 budu dovoljne za +

----------


## Snekica

> jesi pitala - kako? zašto? zbog čega?
> vibram da i 3 budu dovoljne za +


pitala, ali kaže za sad još niš od toga, nije bio od puno riječi  :Sad:  bez obzira šta imam već toliko toga iza sebe, mm nalaz nije dobar...

----------


## anddu

> jesi pitala - kako? zašto? zbog čega?
> vibram da i 3 budu dovoljne za +


Izmjene nisu još stupile na snagu jer nisu objavljene u Narodnim novinama

----------


## Inesz

Sneki ima 7 jajnih stanica. Bravo curo! Sretno!

"Hoće li ih sve oploditi, jesu krenuli sa tim'", pitala je Vala... (a i mi  drugi se to pitamo, jer svi mi tražimo ljudsko  pravo na najbolje moguće liječenje neplodnosti).

I onda  tresnemo o pod, opet nas zaboli srce, a velika ljaga i sramota sramota hrvatskog društva i dalje ostaje:




> Ma kakvi! Ništa od tog još uvijek!


Nadam se da za koji mjesec nijedna cura neće morati pitati-Hoće li ih sve oploditi. Da ni jedna neće morati dati tako bolan i tužan odgovor kakav je Sneki dala.

Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

A i kad stupe na snagu neće se primjenjivati na sve nego samo na teške slučajeve!

----------


## vulkan

Sneki kada imaš transfer?da li možeš zvati da li su se oplodili?ne sumljam da nisu jer je Party bio sigurno nezaboravan,ha,ha... :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

> A i kad stupe na snagu neće se primjenjivati na sve nego samo na teške slučajeve!


Mimi, mislila sam na cijeli novi zakon, a ne ove djelomične izmjene. Posve novi, bolji, humaniji Zakon.

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo  sneki   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo Snekica!!! Idealno bi bilo da se mogu svih 7 oploditi... ~~~~~~~šaljem za lijepe mrvice.

----------


## Sela

Jos jednom cu ti *Sneki* cestitati!
I moram zavibrrrrrati nasoj *Bab* za uspjesnu i bezbolnu punkciju u utorak!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !!
Svima-sve sto im treba!

----------


## Bab

Hej curke...
evo da se javim...nisam bila na poslu 2 dana a doma mi komp ne radi pa nikak da dođem do Vas.

sutra je punkcija, po jučerašnjem uzv-u imam sa svake strane po 4 folikula i dr je bila jako zadovoljna...

ja sam ovaj put totalno flegma jer sam sve svoje mentalne vijuge preusmjerila prema postupku posvojenja tak da mi je baš sve ravno.

puno hvala za sve vibrice ...sutra se javim sa rezultatom...

pusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

*Sneki*  :Kiss:

----------


## inada

*bab* sretno
*mimi* javi nam se

----------


## ježić

*Bab*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i puuuno lijepih stanica sutra!
*
Snekice*, kako napreduje tulum? Kad je transfer?

----------


## linalena

čekamo beturinu od Sezen i maleneab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pa da šibnem listu sa trudnicama, ajd komadi javiteeeeeeee

ima i nešto punkcija a valjda i transfera, inseminacija, svima puno puno sreće

----------


## Snekica

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju i da su svi folikuli puni prekrasnih js!!!  :Kiss: 
*ježić*, neznam ništa! Blaženo neznanje!

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, super vijesti! Bit će nešto!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Bab* i *Snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

evo: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/default.aspx stupa na snagu 12.11.
Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(ti si prije 12.11., pitaj kad dođeš na punkciju)

----------


## miba

moje odbrojavanje završava-test danas pokazao veliki -    :Crying or Very sad: 
sutra vadim ß pa da završim s tim...
svima puno ~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## Gabi25

> evo: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/default.aspx stupa na snagu 12.11.
> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(ti si prije 12.11., pitaj kad dođeš na punkciju)


Juhuuuuu, sretno Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sneki i tebi za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

miba žao mi je :Sad:  to je bio stimulirani?

----------


## miba

hvala- bio je polustimulirani

----------


## Sezen

> moje odbrojavanje završava-test danas pokazao veliki -   
> sutra vadim ß pa da završim s tim...
> svima puno ~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba


miba :Love:

----------


## Sezen

moja beta danas 15.dnt dvodnevnih embria =1529

----------


## Sezen

pardon 16.dnt :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Sezen, lijepa beta. Baš se radujem.

----------


## đurđa76

Miba-žao mi je 
Sezen-vaaauuuu,koja beta,čestitam,sretno dalje

----------


## Inesz

Miba draga, voljlela bih da je plus na testu. Ali pričekajmo betu... ostavimo malo nade za sutra.

----------


## ruža82

Miba žao mi je za testić, al još nije gotovo!!!! :Love: 
Sezen  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za betu!!!! čestitam

----------


## Bab

*Miba*, žao mi je...ali ajmo ipak dat šansu ß...znaš kakvih je sve bilo scenarija na našem forumu... ja ću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra 

*Sezen*, ß je mrak...miriši na twinsiće  :Smile:  :Smile: 

*Mare* moja, budem pitala, ali sumnjam da će od toga išta biti...ma joj, baš sam ljuta na taj šugavi zakon...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

----------


## venddy

miba jako mi žao :Love: 
Sezen vau, to je stvarno beturina, sretno i dalje :Very Happy: 

znači stupa na snagu 12.11., a ako ja imam punkciju 10.11. onda neka patim i dalje po starom zakonu?

----------


## miga24

Miba, žao mi je....
Sezen čestitam na krasnoj beti!

----------


## ValaMala

*Sezen*, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> evo: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/default.aspx stupa na snagu 12.11.
> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(ti si prije 12.11., pitaj kad dođeš na punkciju)


Ako kojim slučajem dobijemo više od 3 j.s. onda ćemo imati razloga za veselje

----------


## tigrical

> evo: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/default.aspx stupa na snagu 12.11.
> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(ti si prije 12.11., pitaj kad dođeš na punkciju)


Mašala!

----------


## kitty

miba, baš mi je žao  :Love: !
Sezen, bravo, čestitam na beturini!  :Very Happy: 
Snekica, za luuuuudi tulum u labu (s malim zakašnjenjem  :Embarassed: )!
Bab, bravo za folikuliće!  :Bouncing: 

svima kome treba puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sretno  :Heart: !

----------


## ivica_k

> Miba, žao mi je....
> Sezen čestitam na krasnoj beti!


potpisujem trudnicu i veselim se promjenama na bolje od 12.11.

----------


## nata

Sezen, i ovdje čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!  :Very Happy: 
Bila si mi stalno u mislima....

----------


## kockica1

17 dnt ß 2969.
svima cestitke,a tuznicama zelim da sto prije docekaju moju ß

----------


## kokos

> evo: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/default.aspx stupa na snagu 12.11.
> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(ti si prije 12.11., pitaj kad dođeš na punkciju)


Hvala Mare,
ali šta ovo znači:  "...na prijedlog liječnika specijalista ginekologije koji provodi postupak medicinske oplodnje, uz odobrenje Nacionalnog povjerenstva,..."?
Meni to zvuči kao da će doktori trebati unaprijed tražiti od tog Nacionalnog povjerenstva odobrenje za određene pacijetice, a onda čekati da se to povjerenstvo sastane i odobri...
Jel neka pitala za detalje procedure?

----------


## Snekica

> *Miba*, žao mi je...ali ajmo ipak dat šansu ß...znaš kakvih je sve bilo scenarija na našem forumu... ja ću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra 
> 
> *Sezen*, ß je mrak...miriši na twinsiće 
> 
> *Mare* moja, budem pitala, ali sumnjam da će od toga išta biti...ma joj, baš sam ljuta na taj šugavi zakon...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


Sve potpisujem!
Moje 3 su stale s rastom, tako da smo bez transfera, ali idemo odmah u krio sa druge 3, samo da dobijem M, znači za 20-ak dana sam opet back on top! Jedna je bila nezrela... Nisam pretužna jer nije došlo do ET pa se bar ne zaletavam da sam trudna

----------


## Snekica

kockice čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## ema 1

kockice i sezen cestitam
snekice zao mi je
i ja danas bila na ponkciji i samo 2 js neznam sta da kazem od 25 gonala samo 2 js

----------


## mario

*Snekice,*toliko pozitivne energije iz tvog posta da se moram posramit,tu smo po godinama samo naprijed doci ce i nasih pet minuta :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Snekice pa kako to? Ajme bas sam tužna :Sad:  ali drago mi je da si vec u novim planovima 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alcantra

sezen i kockice čestitke na betama

miba žao mi je

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* cestitke na stavu,hajde onda da kazemo da se transfer pomaknuo za mjesec dana!!Ako je vec tako moralo biti... :Love: 
*Sezen*  cestitke na beti!
*Destiny child* neka i tvoja sutra bude ogroomna!
*Bab* dobru zetvu sutra i neka potece carolija savrsene kreacije sutra u Patrikovom labu!
svima kiss

----------


## Nera29

> *Snekice* cestitke na stavu,hajde onda da kazemo da se transfer pomaknuo za mjesec dana!!Ako je vec tako moralo biti...
> *Sezen*  cestitke na beti!
> *Destiny child* neka i tvoja sutra bude ogroomna!
> *Bab* dobru zetvu sutra i neka potece carolija savrsene kreacije sutra u Patrikovom labu!
> svima kiss


X  :Wink:

----------


## eva133

> moja beta danas 15.dnt dvodnevnih embria =1529


*Sezen* čestitam.

----------


## artisan

sezen, kockice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
snekice  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Sela*, tako sam si ja nekako posložila u glavi i GOTOVO! :smajlićkojilupašakomostol:
*mario*, ne znači da me neće tolika energija i pokositi ! Ja inače reagiram malo kasno na sve pa i na to  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

*LISTOPAD 2011.*
 miga24, secICSI, Petrova (nakon 2IVF, Petrova)
 ježić  , 1.IVF, Petrova (nakon 4AIH, Petrova)
Malena19, VV
Simicv, Pronatal
Hakya, 2.ICSI CITO (nakon 1 ICSI Firule)
Nety, 2.IVF, Petrova
Amly, 7. IVF
Luna81 , VV
Mmare, 1.IVF, SD (nakon 3×AIH)
Sany7, ICSI, SD
kockica1, 2. ICSI Prag (nakon 1 CITO)
Morska vila, 2.ICSI Vili
Šimica14

*STUDENI 2011.*
Gosparka, 5.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 1×SD)
Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

7.11      malenaab
 9.11      Destiny child, VV+
9.11      Miba
9.11      olea77,Prag
14.11    Sanja001          
14.11    Incika, VV
16.11    NerdyD
16.11    Ana.b
17.11    Bluebella, Slovenija
17.11    phiphy
 
*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
marincezg, martuška, ruža82, M@tt, ema1   

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  izida,  Bab 8.11

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
 inana, inada, artisan, Tigrica84, eva133, applepie, bonim

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Dea84, Strašna, crvenkapica77, ptica1, Snekica

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 10. mjesec: tantolina, aslan, 
 11.mjesec: kokos, Nikolina-Zagreb, hallo, lucija83, venddy, hrki, mimi81, jo1974, tikica78, olivera, rose,  CorinaII, zvončica cg, magnolija13, luna1, sanda1977, dorina199, aska, anddu, Elena85, zlatta, Čičkolo, jasna09, renna, MaliMimi
 12.mjesec: Vedre, tikki, lberc, Palcicazg, Richy, kitty, sweety
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, kiki30, vulkan, NanaMo


Ima nas puno u 11om mjesecu, ajde da mu pokažemo da je samo na papiru studeni

----------


## tigrical

> *Snekice* cestitke na stavu,hajde onda da kazemo da se transfer pomaknuo za mjesec dana!!Ako je vec tako moralo biti...
> *Sezen* cestitke na beti!
> *Destiny child* neka i tvoja sutra bude ogroomna!
> *Bab* dobru zetvu sutra i neka potece carolija savrsene kreacije sutra u Patrikovom labu!
> svima kiss


Potpis!

----------


## tiki_a

Jaaaako dobro Bab~~~~~~~~

Snekica a joj, baš sam razočarana  :Sad: . Pa kako se to dogodi?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab za tvoje folikule~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sneki :Love:

----------


## Jelena

snekice, jako sam tužna i ljuta što ti nisu sve stanice pokušali oploditi. Znam da nisu smjeli, al zar tu tjedan dan igra neku ulogu!? 
venddy, nadam se da će kod tvojih liječnika i biologa prevladati glas razuma i liječničke etike.

Pitam se kada će zbilja po protokolu biti odrađen prvi  slučaj liječenja osoba s prekomjernim brojem jajnih stanica (više od 3) koji imaju  "nedostatak stanica"?

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama!!!

----------


## vulkan

Sneki draga nekako je najbolje gledati u budučnost i ne razbijati glavu zašto i kako bi bilo jer nema smisla,vjerujem da će sljedeći puta biti bolje i da ćemo se veseliti!
Čestitke na betama!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

sneki  sta reci   , drzi se  draga  :Love:   idemo dalje,  lakse je kad  ides odmah  i imas neki plan 
 a  vidis i sama  da  i sek. ivf  ima uspjeha   ( i sama se tjesim   :Smile:   )

linalena  svaka cast  , sve pratis    :Smile: 
svima  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za *bete*  sutra  i  prekosutra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

*Snekice*, jako mi je žao draga!   :Sad:  Ali ja ti, evo, već vibram za idući transfer! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sezen* i *kockica1,* čestitam na lijepim betama!

*Destiny child*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju sutrašnju betu!

*Bab*, kako je i Sela lijepo rekla, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za krasnu žetvu sutra!

----------


## kitty

> *Snekice*, jako mi je žao draga!   Ali ja ti, evo, već vibram za idući transfer! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Sezen* i *kockica1,* čestitam na lijepim betama!
> 
> *Destiny child*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju sutrašnju betu!
> 
> *Bab*, kako je i Sela lijepo rekla, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za krasnu žetvu sutra!


malo da se prošvercam: *X*

----------


## Snekica

> nekako je najbolje gledati u budučnost i ne razbijati glavu zašto i kako bi bilo jer nema smisla,vjerujem da će sljedeći puta biti bolje i da ćemo se veseliti!
> Čestitke na betama!!!


Ovaj put ja stavljam debeli X! Hvala cure, šta je tu je!

----------


## mia74

Posebni  :Kiss:  za *Bab*!
Da bude što više potencijalne dječice,da Patrik može organizirat međusobno druženje i da bude ludi  :Dancing Fever:  u labosu.

A i svima ostalima puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

sezen,kockica čestitam na beti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sezen

cure hvala na čestitkama!

*Snekica* baš mi je žao :Sad: 

za mene si imala dobar predosjećaj,a i ja za tebe imam taj isti-jednostavno vjerujem da će doći 

i tvoj dan-pusa velika!

----------


## alma_itd

*sezen i kockica* cestitke na lijepim betama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

kockica i sezen čestitam.bravo cure.
svim tužnicama šaljem  :Love: .doći će i naš dan.

----------


## Maybe baby

Sezen i kockica čestitam  :Very Happy: .

Ja prijavljujem da sam jučer imala transfer dvaju četverostaničnih embrija  :Smile: 

Beta 23.11.

----------


## morskavila

Jutro cure!  

Poslužite se jednom jutarnjom  :Coffee:  ili čajem, tko što voli... meni u zadnje vrijeme ništa ne paše jer me muče mučnine  :Rolling Eyes: 

još dva dana pa smo na 1. UZV-u, nestrpljiva sam

*sezen* i *kockica* čestitam na lijepim betama
miba  :Sad: 
*snekica* samo hrabro dalje
*ema 1* neka se oplode te dvije ~~~~~~~
*bab* za uspješnu punkciju, a onda i tulum ~~~~~~~
*Destiny child* za današnju betu

nadam se da sam sve dobro pohvatala i na kraju još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kome treba

----------


## vedre

Destiny child~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu danas.
morskavila hvala na kavici i da i mene i ostale cure uskoro muče takve mučnine :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> *Snekice*, jako mi je žao draga!   Ali ja ti, evo, već vibram za idući transfer! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Sezen* i *kockica1,* čestitam na lijepim betama!
> 
> *Destiny child*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju sutrašnju betu!
> 
> *Bab*, kako je i Sela lijepo rekla, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za krasnu žetvu sutra!


Potpisujem! (*Bab* tebe posebno iščekujemo sa vijestima  :Smile: )

----------


## alma_itd

*Desteny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danasnju betu :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

> Sve potpisujem!
> Moje 3 su stale s rastom, tako da smo bez transfera, ali idemo odmah u krio sa druge 3, samo da dobijem M, znači za 20-ak dana sam opet back on top! Jedna je bila nezrela... Nisam pretužna jer nije došlo do ET pa se bar ne zaletavam da sam trudna


Ne znam kako RI radi, ali možda ih probaj namolit da ti makar piknu i ovu svježu.

----------


## ježić

Evo, javlja nam naša *Bab* da je dobila 5 jajnih stanica!   :Very Happy:  Kod kuće je i odmara, sutra će zvati da čuje kakva je sitacija.
Draga* Bab*, vibramo i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## miba

moja ß danas iznosi 3.5 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sara38

*Miba*  :Love: 
*Bab* za ludi tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## alma_itd

*miba* zao mi je :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Sela

Cestitke i ovdje draga *Bab*!!!

----------


## Sela

*Miba* zao mi je...ali ne odustaj.Mozda vec sljedeci puta....

----------


## venddy

miba :Love:

----------


## Snekica

ina33, to si stalno mislim da ih pitam! 
Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1za divlji tulum u labu! 
miba žao mi je!

----------


## Bab

cure napokon sam osposobila mobitel za slanje postova. Hvala mojoj Jezic sto vas je obavijestila o svemu. Nadamo se dobrom tulumu. Miba jako mi je zao...drz se hrabro. Pusa cure i javim se sutra iza 11 kad saznam dal se ista oplodilo. Hvala svima na vibricama...

----------


## artisan

miba žao mi je

bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## Bab

hej cure...zaboravila sam reci da nam je sestra rekla da oploduju SVE stanice. I nije nista spominjala dijagnoze i da za neke to nece vrijediti. Bile su dvije curke na et-u sa blasticama i njima su takoder oplodili sve stanice prije 6 dana. Jos sam bila drmnuta od anestezije pa nisam bas bila sposobna pitat kakve su njihove dijagnoze al potrudit cu se na et-u nesto vise saznat. Al eto...ipak su krenuli s tim i malo ranije od tog 12.11.

----------


## Dea2010

Super, sve info na tu temu bi bile dobrodošle! Kad saznaš nešto javi nam.

----------


## luna1

miba žao mi je :Love:

----------


## kitty

jutro cure, evo malo friške mirišljave kavice  :Coffee: 

miba, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
Bab, bravo za stanice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veseli tulum!

današnjim betalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne tete bete i pravilno duplanje!

----------


## Bab

Drage cure,

ja se moram svima ispričati ali saznala sam da je sestra u Petrovoj totalno neinformirana i dijeli krive informacije.
Dakle, moram demantirati i nju i samu sebe da nažalost još *NIJE* krenula oplodnja svih stanica.

Meni je sad jako teško jer ispada da sam ja nešto krivo plasirala, ali eto sestru smo tri puta pitale jel sigurna i rekla je jasno da su krenuli s time  :Sad: 

Molim vas nemojte mi ništa zamjeriti, ja sam imala samo najbolju namjeru ali ispalo je eto totalni fijasko.

Užasno se osjećam i neko vrijeme ću se povući sa našeg dragog foruma jer trenutno nemam volje ništa ovdje pisati nakon nekih stvari i poteza nekih ljudi  :Sad: 

pozdrav svima i sretno !!!

----------


## Snekica

Bab, daj molim te! Pa nisi ti krivo rekla, samo si ponovila njene riječi! Šta je sa tvojim ebrijićima?
Malo sam se ulijenila pa kopiram sa Rijeke:
Ipak idemo tek iza Nove godine u sekundarni  :Sad:   Kaže doc. da ako želim mogu i sad ali da bi on radije pričekao da mi se  tijelo malo odmori, bar 1-2 ciklusa. Psihički se ne slažem s njime, ali  medicinski - i te kako! Svjesna sam da bi sad to bilo glavom kroz zid, a  to ne želim, ipak je to moje tijelo, moj organizam, i namjeravam ga  imati još puno godina! Ne da mi se narušavati zdravlje zbog 2 mjeseca.

----------


## mare41

Sneki, čuvam te u potpisu i dalje i ~~~~~~za dalje!
Bab, draga, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~ jako se nadam i do neba~~~~~~~~~
(nikakav problem osoblju davat svakakve info, nama od životne važnosti, a njima nebitne, znam iz iskustva, i lako dođe do šuma u komunikaciji, a za to zaista niko nije kriv).

----------


## Sela

*Bab* draga,pusti sad to,naravno da si se poveselila na sestrinu vijest i htjela radost podijeliti sa nama!
Ali sad to ostavi iza sebe i misli na i nadaj se svojim krasnim zamecima koji ce ti uskoro biti vraceni.
Ne treba ti stres,odmaraj.

----------


## ježić

*Bab*, nemoj se ti ništa sekirati. Samo se ti lijepo opusti i smireno čekaj transfer!

----------


## Bab

drage ste jako, ali meni je svejedno cijelu noć bio grč u želucu i knedla u grlu i nisam ništa spavala od muke...
najveći mi je bed što znam ko sve čita ovaj naš forum i ne bi htjela da itko od doktora slučajno ima ikakvih problema zbog ijedne moje riječi...
ali čula sam se  s nekim ljudima i mislim da je sve ok tj da nije napravljena nikakva veća šteta.

Drago mi je da mi ne zamjerate ništa...i ja sam se sama jako poveselila ali očito prerano... :Sad: 

puno Vam hvala na razumijevanju
ljubim Vas sve  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

*mare41* hvala ti što me čuvaš! :Love: 
*Bab*, ne brini! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za male babiće!
*Sela*  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

*Bab,* molim te, ne muči se radi informacije koju si podijelila jučer sa nama. Tebi (nama je) to kako Mare kaže od životne važnosti i osluškujemo pažljivo što, kako i na koji način se radi sa našim jajnim stanicama. Nama je to jedna od najvažnijih stvari na svijetu, drugim ljudima i med. osoblju (uz dužno ljudsko  poštovanje prema svima), oploditi ili ne sve stanice- ipak im ne znači ono što znači nama.
Ne brini se za doktore, ne mogu radi tebe imati ikakvih problema. Mislim da naša država ima toliko problema, da oni koji su na upravljačkim pozicijama imaju puno više briga i da ne stignu na Rodin forum čitati što smo napisalale  :Smile: .
Osim toga, nakon aspiracije folikula, uvijek možemo misliti da te je jako boljelo, ili da si bila još pod utjecajem anestetika, tako da nisi mogla dobro razabrati što je sestra rekla.  Je li tako? Malo tko zna kako je nama... Zato...

Bab, opusti se i čekaj transfer.

Javi nam za sretne zigote koje će naći put do tebe!

----------


## miga24

Bab naj se uzrujavati! Svi smo mi kad tad bili usrećeni sa krivim informacijama. Informacija kao takva je bila bitna i normalno da si je podijelila sa nama!! Nisi ti ništa kriva i nemoj spominjati nikakvo povlaćenje sa foruma! Svi te pratimo i veseliti ćemo se i plakati s tobom kada bude potrebno...Stoga nema povlačenja. :Cool:

----------


## Sezen

moja beta danas 18 dnt =** :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

1.ultrazvuk slijedeći tjedan u četvrtak

puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicama!

----------


## Sezen

nezz zašto se izbrisala brojkica-3008 :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Sezen, super brojčica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Wooow! čestitam na prekrasnoj brojci! Sretno i mirno čekaj UZV!

----------


## alma_itd

*Sezen* cestitam na prekrasnoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Sad lagano cekaj UZ :Klap:

----------


## Maybe baby

Bravo Sezen, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## artisan

bravo sezen  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sezen i Destiny čestitam!

----------


## nata

> Sezen i Destiny čestitam!


Potpisujem i držim fige na rukama i nogama za uzv - da ugledate svoje dugoželjene malene točkice!

----------


## kitty

Sezen, Destiny child, čestitam, uljepšale ste mi dan!  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

Sezen i destiny child,čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

P.S
Moja najbolja frendica je upravo jučer saznala da nosi blizance,4.IVF na VV.Svaka čast ekipi! :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Bab  :Klap:  za dobar rezultat. A o pisanju ne brini, previše se opterećuješ jer tko čita vidjet će da si napisala i nešto drugo. Puuuuno~~~~~~~ti šaljem.
Sezen, super beta, bravo!
Snekica, pa stvarno si nam više ti na redu za uspjeti. ~~~~~za novi dobitan postupak. 
Jelena, tvoj avatar imam na poslu na desktopu već skoro 2 godine  :Heart: 

miba  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

*STUDENI 2011.*
Gosparka, 5.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 1×SD)
Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)
Destiny child, 1.IVF, VV

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

7.11     malenaab
14.11    Sanja001          
14.11           Incika ,VV
15.11    olea77,              Prag
16.11    NerdyD
16.11            Ana.b
17.11    Bluebella,           Slovenija
17.11            Phiphy
20.11    Janica1 ,Split
23.11    Maybe baby

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
marincezg, martuška, ruža82, M@tt 10.11, ema1,   Bab

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  izida, Tigrica84 11.11, inada 10.11

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
 inana, artisan, eva133, applepie, bonim, hallo

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Dea84, Strašna, crvenkapica77, ptica1, Vedre

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 11.mjesec: kokos, Nikolina-Zagreb, , lucija83, venddy, hrki, mimi81, jo1974, tikica78, olivera, rose,  CorinaII, zvončica cg, magnolija13, luna1, sanda1977, dorina199, aska,  anddu, Elena85, zlatta, Čičkolo, jasna09, renna, MaliMimi, RuMo,
 12.mjesec:  tikki, lberc, Palcicazg, Richy, kitty, sweety, *Mare*, tonka86
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, kiki30, vulkan, NanaMo, Snekica

----------


## vedre

Sezen i destiny child,cure čestitam vam.uživajte,pokušajte se opustit...i dalje baš laganini :Smile: Bravo

----------


## eva133

Destiny child i Sezen čestitam cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eva133

*linalena* hvala za listu.
Samo da prijavim, naša *ruža82* je čekalica bete 18.11.

----------


## Alcantra

Sezen bravo za duplanje, Destiny child čestitke na beti!

----------


## bugaboo

> Sezen bravo za duplanje, Destiny child čestitke na beti!


X

----------


## luna1

Sezen :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Bab draga, nemaš razloga za bed, i ja da sam razumijela sestru isto bi to podijelila na forumu, tamo ima divnih sestrica i sestara koju su došle nadrkane da odrade svoju smjenu i naravno totalno nezainteresirane i neinformirane. Mi te volimo, i ne brini ništa, čuvaj svoj mir trebat će ti za transfer.......... i nema povlačenja.........................

----------


## seka35

cestitke novim trudnicama

----------


## Sezen

> cestitke novim trudnicama


čestitke novim mamama :Smile:   nek je dečko živ i zdrav!

----------


## olea77

čestitke curama na beti.
moja je danas 0,ali idemo dalje.

----------


## Sezen

> čestitke curama na beti.
> moja je danas 0,ali idemo dalje.


*olea77* :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Olea77 baš mi je žao :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## artisan

Olea77 žao mi je

----------


## lasta

Olea77 :Love:

----------


## Alcantra

olea 77 žao mi je

----------


## Nera29

:Love:  Olea77

----------


## olea77

Cure hvala vam na podršci i razumjevanju puno mi znaci.
sada slijedi malo odmora i pauze a onda idemo u nove pobjede.

----------


## đurđa76

Olea stvarno mi je žao
sad slijedi IVF?

----------


## Sela

Jedno kasno *dooobro jutro!!!* svim curkama( i momcima)na forumu uz mirisljavu kavicu,kakao ili cajek uz zelje da nam sljedeci tjedan donese
samo sjajne vijesti!! :Yes: 
A jedna je vec dosla:nasa *Bab* je postala mamica 3 savrsena transferirana pupoljcica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i svima salje lijepe pozdrave!!
*Bab*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

*Bab*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se lijepo smjeste,pa da se ubrzo radujemo jednoj lijepoj beti  :Yes:

----------


## M@tt

Evo i ja prijavljujem sebe tj. nas. Supruga ide vadit betu 25.11. Ko če to dočekat.  :Razz: 

1.IVF je bio privatno kod dr. L. Vračena 3 zametka, nadamo se da će se barem jedan uhvatit... jooooooooooooooj 

sretno svima

----------


## Sela

Sretno *M@t i tž*!!!! :Klap:

----------


## Mury

Moram poslati puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ našoj *bab*!!!
M@t, i vama također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ValaMala

*bab*, moja, evo i ovdje veeeeeeeelika pusa i puno sreće da dječica ostanu s mamom!

----------


## ivica_k

bab, vibram za tvoje mrve i želim ti veeeliku betu za 2 tjedna!
olea77, žao mi je, vjerujem da ćete uspjeti sa ivf-om
matt i njž, nek baš prvi bude bingo, sretno!

----------


## ježić

*Bab*, sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

*Olea*, sretno u IVF-u, mislim da je sad vrijeme za to.

*Bab*, vibram!!

Svima sretno!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab i M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama i vibricama....

----------


## laky

~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima a ja čekam M koja kasni 4 dana a testovi negativni  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## morskavila

' jutro!

od silnog uzbuđenja i cjelodnevne mučnine nisam prije stigla na forum

u petak 11.11.2011. na 1. UZV vidjeli smo dva malena   :Heart:   :Heart: 

želim vam svima u ovoj borbi da što prije iskusite taj osjećaj

Hvala ekipi iz Vilija

----------


## venddy

puno pozitivnih vibrica za sve čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
morska vilo čestitka na 2 mala srca :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mravic

morskavilo ,cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina2701

*Morska vilo*...čestitam na dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart: 


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

morska vilo čestitke na dva :Heart:  :Heart: ....prekrasno

----------


## Snekica

Morska vilo, prekrasne vijesti!!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> ' jutro!
> 
> od silnog uzbuđenja i cjelodnevne mučnine nisam prije stigla na forum
> 
> u petak 11.11.2011. na 1. UZV vidjeli smo dva malena  
> 
> želim vam svima u ovoj borbi da što prije iskusite taj osjećaj
> 
> Hvala ekipi iz Vilija


jako lijepo...čestitam!

----------


## Sezen

morskavilo predivno čestitam :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## dea84

morskavilo, čestitam....

----------


## morskavila

hvala svima na cestitkama  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Morska vilo čestitke!

----------


## alma_itd

*Morska vilo* cestitam :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

morska vilo čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Morskavilo cestitam na 2 srceka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Morskavila* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## nata

morskavila, bravo za dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart: ....jupi!

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke trudnicama!
Vibrice za Bab i Sneki i sve u postupku!

----------


## Snekica

Mimi, miša mu, ode folikul?! Žao mi je! Znaš i sama da je to velika lutrija!  :Love:  Jedini put u prirodnjaku kad smo uspjeli uloviti folikul bilo je kad sam zabunom štopericu primila skoro 1h kasnije. Prije toga mi je uvijek puknuo ranije!

----------


## linalena

*STUDENI 2011.*
Gosparka, 5.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 1×SD)
Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)
Destiny child, 1.IVF, VV
Incika, 2.IVF, VV

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

14.11    Sanja001          
16.11    NerdyD
17.11    Bluebella , Slovenija
17.11    Phiphy
18.11    ruža82
18.11    Ana.b
18.11    vanessa
20.11    Janica1,Split
22.11    maca papucarica, CITO
23.11    Maybe baby
24.11    Strašna
25.11    M@tt,IVFcentar
25.11    Bab
25.11    ema1
25.11    izida

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
Tigrica84

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  bonim 14.11, eva133 15.11, inana 16.11

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
artisan, applepie, hallo, sanda1977

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Dea84, crvenkapica77, Vedre, bubili

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
11.mjesec: kokos, Nikolina-Zagreb, , lucija83, venddy, hrki, jo1974, tikica78, olivera, rose,  CorinaII, zvončica cg, magnolija13, luna1, dorina199, aska,  anddu, Elena85, zlatta, Čičkolo, jasna09, renna, MaliMimi,
12.mjesec:  tikki, lberc, Palcicazg, Richy, kitty, sweety, *Mare*, tonka86, RuMo
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, kiki30, vulkan, NanaMo, Snekica



Ajde curke javljajte novosti, neki datumi na Beti su onak poprilici

Ja danas dva tjedna 28.11 u ovo se doba već vraćam iz praga sa konzultacijama, jedva čekammmmmo

----------


## mimi81

Sneki hvala na podršci, sve znam...nisam se puno razočarala jer sam bila svjesna da je ovo čisti prirodnjak. Pusa!

----------


## lberc

Morska vila,čestitke za dva :Heart: ..nemrem si ni zamislit kakav je to osječaj!

----------


## kitty

morskavila, čestitke na  :Heart:   :Heart: !

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne punkcije i transfere, velike bete, pravilna duplanja i sve što vam treba!
tužnicama veeeeeeeeliki  :Love:

----------


## Luna81

morskavila, čestitke na dva mala srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alcantra

morskavila bravo za dva srca

čestitke Inciki na današnjoj beti

----------


## M@tt

Pridružujem se čestitkama morskoj vili. Sretnooooo....  :Smile:

----------


## luna1

morska vila svaka čast :Klap:

----------


## Bab

morska vilo, cestitam...scenarij kakav si vjerujem svaka od nas prizeljkuje. Sretno i skolski do kraja. M@tt, sretno vam bilo cekanje ß. Zelim i vama i sebi krajem mjeseca jednu zavidnu brojcicu.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, sretno vam bilo cekanje ß. Zelim i vama i sebi krajem mjeseca jednu zavidnu brojcicu.


Hvala Bab. Imamo isti dan vađenje bete tj. moja draga i ti.... 

Sretno od srca i tebi...

----------


## Kadauna

> *STUDENI 2011.*
> Gosparka, 5.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 1×SD)
> Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)
> Destiny child, 1.IVF, VV
> Incika, 2.IVF, VV


1. HVALA *linalena*.... za vođenje liste :Naklon: 

2. *bravo Vuk Vrhovec*, lijepo je vidjeti opet učestalo VV na forumskoj listi trudnica........... :Klap:  :Klap: 

3. *Bab* :Heart: , držimo sve raspoližive fige za ovaj postupak, čekamo skupa s tobom betu - koja je je kad točno?

----------


## Destiny child

Cure ja tek danas otkrila ovaj podforum i vidim vaše vibrice.... pa sa zakašnjenjem jedno HVALA svima na dobrim željama....

Morska vilo... wow...bravo za dupliće, dvostruka sreća :Smile: 

Svim ostalim curama istom mjerom vraćam i šaljem puno dobrih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

12 dnt beta = 10.97
 na nalazu piše da u slučaju nalaza < 5 za par dana ponovim nalaz...
 meni je ovo premala vrijednost na 12dnt.... ponovit ću nalaz u petak... 

može mi netko malo nade dati za ovu betu ....

----------


## Bab

Draga, nitko ti sad ne moze nista pametno reci. Ja ti iz vlastitog iskustva mogu reci da takve ß nikada nisu dobro zavrsile. Ja sam u zadnjem postupku imala 10 dnt ß 58 koja je na kraju zavrsila biokemijskom. A opet bilo je par slucajeva gdje su i ovakve male pocetne vrijednosti donjele male mirisljave smotuljke. Zato, naspanaj zivce i za 2 dana ponovi ß u istom labu da vidis kako je duplanje. I sretno do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

"2 blastice 
10dpt - ß 15
 14dpt - ß 75
 16dpt - ß 217
 18dpt - ß 477 

kuca jedno srčeko"

našla sam ovaj stari post od Ginger pa se tješim.... aime..... totalno sam zbunjola.....

----------


## rozalija

morskavilo čestitam na dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart: .
 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ValaMala

> 12 dnt beta = 10.97
>  na nalazu piše da u slučaju nalaza < 5 za par dana ponovim nalaz...
>  meni je ovo premala vrijednost na 12dnt.... ponovit ću nalaz u petak... 
> 
> može mi netko malo nade dati za ovu betu ....


Što ti je vraćeno, blastociste? Malo teže ako su blastociste da je to obećavajuća beta za 12dnt, no imam frendicu koja je prije par dana vidjela srčeko na uzv, a njena prva beta je bila 12dnt kao tvoja sada, no njeni embriji su vraćeni 3d nakon punkcije. U svakom slučaju puno sreće!

----------


## Bluebella

> Što ti je vraćeno, blastociste? Malo teže ako su blastociste da je to obećavajuća beta za 12dnt, no imam frendicu koja je prije par dana vidjela srčeko na uzv, a njena prva beta je bila 12dnt kao tvoja sada, no njeni embriji su vraćeni 3d nakon punkcije. U svakom slučaju puno sreće!


vraćeni su dva trodnevna embrija... možda se i meni desi čudo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

Ja nemam na zalost dobro iskustvo sa niskim betama,ali sve dok raste ima nade(ranije sam mislila da se mora i precizno pravilno duplati nakon 2 dana,a eto ni to nije pravilo).Strpi se jos 2 dana,nastavi sa utricima i ponovi betu u istom labu.Evo ti malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nas beta za 2 dana sve pozitivno iznenadi :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> ' jutro!
> 
> od silnog uzbuđenja i cjelodnevne mučnine nisam prije stigla na forum
> 
> u petak 11.11.2011. na 1. UZV vidjeli smo dva malena   
> 
> želim vam svima u ovoj borbi da što prije iskusite taj osjećaj
> 
> Hvala ekipi iz Vilija


Morska vilo čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*Šumskica* kako si nam ti i bebice???

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tigrical* dobro smo nas 3, veliki smo - oni su super, a ja kao tuljan. U mojoj mašti blizanačka trudnoća je bila nešto lakša nego u zbilji...brojimo sitno, nadam se susretu oko Nove Godine. Šaljemo ti veliku pusu nas 3  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

*morska vilo*, čestitam od srca!

*Bluebella*, sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

samo da pozdravim našu ježić, avatar i potpis su ti :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana.b

Dobro jutro!
Molim pomoć; moja beta 12dnt 4dn embrija iznosi 80,5. 
Je li to premalo?

----------


## đurđa76

mislim da nije za 12 dan,prekosutra ponovi u istom labu,bitno je daljnje duplanje,sretno i čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje

----------


## Inesz

ana.b, mislim da nije prenisko, ponovi za 2 dana....  :Smile:  sretno

----------


## alma_itd

Evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje,kad je kasnija implantacija ili kada su embriji sa manje stanica i beta bude niza u pocetku,ne brini :Wink:

----------


## ana.b

Hvala, cure! Malo ste me umirile. Primijetila sam da je beta uglavnom troznamenkasta, zato me ova moja brine...

----------


## venddy

ana sretno, neka se beta samo lijepo podupla i bit će to ok

----------


## ivica_k

ana.b,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje
posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve neprijavljene čekalice bete!

----------


## sara38

*Ana.b* šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 

*Ivica_k*  :Kiss:

----------


## Gosparka

Evo ja sam jucer bila na prvom UZV...imamo dvije GV, s time da je jedna u redu, normalne velicine za 6+2, a druga se nije mogla najbolje vidjeti, pa dr. nije siguran, kaze da je mozda bila pocetna blizanacka, pa sad taj drugi nestaje, ali nista sa sigurnoscu nije tvrdio. I za otkucaje srca...nije mogao dobro cuti, koliko sam shvatila do aparata je, ali onaj prvi lijepo titra...kontrola za 3 tjedna. A ja tek sad nista ne znam ???

----------


## Gosparka

Linalena...draga, moja je greska jer nisam na vrijeme izmijenila potpis...ovo je iz 6. pokusaja, drugi sa SD.  :Smile:  Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

gosparka ništa se ne brini, ti titraji koje si vidjala to je maleno srce :Heart: , da si bila na uzv koji dan kasnije vidjela bi ga još jasnije, za 3 tjedna ćeš ga tako lijepo i čuti i vidjeti, a ovo drugo je vrlo vjerojatno vanishing twin, vrlo često se desi kod nas sa ivf-a. I ja sam to prošla

----------


## ježić

> samo da pozdravim našu ježić, avatar i potpis su ti


*Kadauna*  :Kiss: 

*ana.b.*, za lijepo duplanje!

*Gosparka*, čestitam! To titranje, je malo kucavo srčeko!

----------


## luna1

pozdravljam pozitivan niz :Very Happy:

----------


## latika

*Gosparka* ja nisam bila na IVF ali kada sam zatrudnila sa blizancima prvi pregled je bio sa 5+ 5 i samo se jedna gestacijska vidjela a kad sam drugi put otisla ostala u cudu blizanci i oba srca kucala, sretno i ~~~~~~~~ za blizance....

----------


## kiara79

svima vam želim puno sreće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dea84

meni jučer pukao foliku u PC tako da se mi prebacujemo na 2mj. stimulirani

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama

----------


## mare41

kiara, specijalni pozdrav :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## bubili

evo samo da napravim prijavak
punkcija u ponedjeljak

----------


## Sezen

cure evo mene sa 1.UZV-a,jedno junačko  :Heart:  kuca,smješteno u gestacijskij vrećici 17,8 mm,druga gv je velika 5 mm

i za nju doktor kaže da je prazna.ali to nije sve,unutra je i hematom veličine 18x13mm zbog kojeg iduća dva tjedna trebam mirovati.

i sada sam naravno jako zabrinuta jer ako zločesti hematom počne krvariti sa sobom može povući plod.nadam se da se to neće 

dogoditi.već sam u horizontali.kontrola 02.12. :Bye:

----------


## lasta

Sezen bravo za malo  :Heart: 
i neka taj hematom sto prije nestane

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*Sezen*, moj hematom koji je nastao nakon što su otišli blizanci je bio veći od gestacijske vrećice u kojoj je naša beba. S tim da sam ja i jako krvarila, pa onda manje, pa je postalo smečkasto, pa opet prokrvarila dok nije skroz prestalo. Bila je jednaka opasnost, ako to izleti van, da ne povuče i bebu. No nemoj misliti da će se to dogoditi. Samo miruj što više. Čak i ako dođe do krvarenja, najveća je vjerojatnost da se samo hematom čisti, a to je pozitivno, zato se nemoj uplašiti ili ući u paniku ako se to dogodi. Taj hematom će se sam od sebe povući, kao i druga gv koja će se kao "spljoštiti" i uskoro neće više biti vidljiva na uzv. 

Pridruži nam se na podforumu MPO trudnoća nakon svega!  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Eto i ja već 4 tjedna u strogoj horizontali radi hematoma...Isto dosta velikog...Moram li reći da me strah ići na wc svaki puta jer ne znam što ću vidjeti?
Ali vidiš ono kaj mi se sviđa kod VV su te kontrole nakon 2 tjedna. Mislim da bi i meni bilo lakše da ne moram toliko čekati koliko moram. Srce bi mi bilo na mjestu.

----------


## ježić

*Sezen*, bravo za kucavo srčeko! I nadam se da će se hematom što prije povući!

*ruža82*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu!

----------


## ruža82

Da, moja beta je sutra, idem je vadit reda radi, jučer počelo malo brljaviti, danas to već polako liči k pravoj vještici! doktor je rekao da svejedno vadim betu, makar ne vidim zašto, ali eto!!

----------


## kitty

ružo82, nadam se da će te beta ipak iznenaditi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen: !

svim ostalim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam vrijeme čekanja brzo prođe, punkcije budu bezbolne i sa puuuno js, tulumi u labu nezaboravni, transferi uspješni, bete oooogromne i pravilno duplirajuće!
tužnicama veliki  :Love: , i naša sreća je svakim danom sve bliža  :Heart: !

----------


## mravic

koliko kosta drugi put kada se u pfc radi donacija jc?

----------


## eva133

Prijavljujem se kao čekalica bete 02.12.
Sezen čestitam na srčeku.

----------


## venddy

Sezen čestitka na malom :Heart:  i neka taj hematom što prije nestane
eva obraduj nas betom za 14 dana :Klap:

----------


## venddy

ružo žao mi je zbog brljavljenja :Love:

----------


## linalena

Drage moje velika pusa svima, čekalicama, trpilicama a tek malim velikm srčekima
i naravno puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kiara  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za poseban dan

----------


## ana.b

Dobro jutro svima!
Moja beta danas iznosi 189,8. Poduplala se, ali nekako mislim da je moglo i bolje. Što vi mislite, cure?

----------


## maca papucarica

Dok se dupla, dobro je! To mi se čini lijepa beta za 14 dpt, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:  i mirno čekanje!

----------


## Sezen

* Vala* hvala ti,i ja se nadam da ću konačno doći na trudnički forum,ali još nekako ne osjećam da pripadam tamo premda

vas redovito pratim...

*miga24* znam kako ti je :Smile: 

*ruža82* žao mi je...

*ana.b* beta ti je odlična- više nego duplo,samo neka tako nastavi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima hvala na podršci,puno mi znači...ja vać danima imam jutarnje mučnine koje mi nekada pređu u dnevne,

ali mi ne padaju teško pogotovo nakon jučerašnjeg pregleda jer su mi potvrda da je trudnoća tu :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Beta se fino poduplala a to je najvaznije.Moras li jos jednom ponavljati ili cekas UZ?

----------


## ana.b

> Beta se fino poduplala a to je najvaznije.Moras li jos jednom ponavljati ili cekas UZ?


Pa, budući da sam na Fraxiparinu, Decortinu, Utrogestanu i Estrofemu, rađe bih u ponedjeljak otišla do dr da vidim što će mi reći. Što misliš?

----------


## morskavila

*sezen i miga 24* mogle bi u klub ležačica  :Wink: 

i ja od ponedjeljka mirujem jer sam oskudno prokrvarila zbog hematoma. Prestalo je odmah, tek se tu u tamo pojavi koja smeđa kap. Slijedeći tjedan sam na kontroli. Bitno je da srca kucaju. A mučnina... od ujutro do navečer, i povraćanje... trudničke čari  :Smile: 

bit će to sve dobro cure!

čestitam novim trudnicama, a čekalicama želim da im vrijeme što brže prođe! Puse od nas troje!

----------


## miga24

> *sezen i miga 24* mogle bi u klub ležačica 
> 
> i ja od ponedjeljka mirujem jer sam oskudno prokrvarila zbog hematoma. Prestalo je odmah, tek se tu u tamo pojavi koja smeđa kap. Slijedeći tjedan sam na kontroli. Bitno je da srca kucaju. A mučnina... od ujutro do navečer, i povraćanje... trudničke čari 
> 
> bit će to sve dobro cure!
> 
> čestitam novim trudnicama, a čekalicama želim da im vrijeme što brže prođe! Puse od nas troje!


Da, trebale bi otvoriti posebnu temu! :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*ruža* danas vadi betu.

Sretno draga.

----------


## crvenkapica77

svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za velike bete

----------


## kitty

ruža82 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu, da nas ipak iznenadiš  :Very Happy: !

----------


## vedre

ruža~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.
svim tužnicama  :Love: , a čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~.cure drage držite se

----------


## nata

Sezen, drago mi je da si vidjela maleno  :Heart: . Čuvaj sebe i svoju malu točkicu!  :Zaljubljen: 

Nadam se, da će se taj hematom do idućeg uzv povući.
I meni je ustanovljen kod 1.uzv, držala se uputa liječnika i nije bilo nikakvih problema.

----------


## alma_itd

> Pa, budući da sam na Fraxiparinu, Decortinu, Utrogestanu i Estrofemu, rađe bih u ponedjeljak otišla do dr da vidim što će mi reći. Što misliš?


Mislim da ti nece moci jos nista vidjeti konkretno na UZ,mozda je bolje da ponovis betu u ponedjeljak a onda za nekoliko dana na UZ.Ja sam cekala da srce prokuca pa sam onda isla na UZa(kod mene je to bilo negdje u 6tt),ako odes prerano moze ti npr vidjeti samo gestacijsku vrecicu bez otkucaja,pa ces luda hodati do slijedeceg UZ cekajuci da srce prokuca.I ja sam bila na istoj terapiji kao i ti osim Decortina,ja jos i Aspirin dodatno koristim na preporuku dr.Sretno i ne brini.

----------


## artisan

I ja se prijavljujem u cekalice bete 2.12., danas je bio transfer tri zametka

----------


## ruža82

eh, sve se znalo, ali ipak, moja beta 0,0 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## eva133

> eh, sve se znalo, ali ipak, moja beta 0,0


Draga žao mi je.
Odtuguj, pa u nove pobjede.

----------


## kitty

ružo baš mi je žao, baš sam se nekako nadala...  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

*Ruzo* :Love:

----------


## artisan

Ruzo zao mi je

----------


## Bab

Ruzo, jako mi je zao...drz'se.

----------


## kiki30

ružo,žao mi je....  :Sad:

----------


## Alcantra

ružo, žao mi je

----------


## vedre

ruža,nemam šta za reć.žao mi je.odtuguj koliko god misliš da je potrebno i što prije u novu borbu :Smile:

----------


## tajna30

Ružo,draga,tako mi je žao...

----------


## ruža82

Cure, hvala na vam podršci. doktor je rekao neka dođem u drugom mjesecu :Sad: 
eh da je bar prije, al šta ću...

----------


## kiki30

ružo,brzo će drugi mjesec sad se opusti,uživaj i sljedeća godina je dobitna  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

danas je bio transfer 1 8-st.dr kaže da je sigurno curica :Smile: joj koja legenda.sretno svima

----------


## Inesz

bravo verde.  :Smile:  sigurno je curica  :Smile: . moj dečko je 3. dan imao 6 stanica... :Smile:

----------


## linalena

*STUDENI 2011.*
Gosparka, 6.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 2×SD)
Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)
Destiny child, 1.IVF, VV
Incika, 2.IVF, VV
Ana.b, 2.ICSI
Bluebella, Slo

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

17.11    Phiphy
18.11    vanessa
20.11    Janica1 , Split
22.11    maca papucarica, CITO
23.11    Maybe baby
24.11    Strašna
25.11    M@tt , IVFcentar
25.11    Bab
25.11    ema1
25.11    izida
29.11    kokos
29.11    Tigrica84,  VV
2.12      eva133, VV
2.12      Artisan
2.12      Vedre
2.12       Hallo

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~.*
Tiki_a, mishica_zg 21.11, inana 21.11 

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  bubili 21.11 

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
applepie, sanda1977, Nikolina-Zagreb, jasna09, Elena85, zvončica cg

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 
crvenkapica77,  rose, CorinaII, luna1

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 11.mjesec: lucija83, venddy, hrki, tikica78, magnolija13, dorina199, anddu, zlatta, Čičkolo, renna, MaliMimi,
 12.mjesec:  tikki, lberc, Palcicazg, Richy, kitty, sweety, *Mare*, tonka86, RuMo, Alcantra, geceta
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, kiki30, vulkan, NanaMo, Snekica
2.mjesec: strategija, Dea84, olivera

----------


## BAKY

i ja se prijavljujem kao čekalica bete 02.12. oh kako sporo dani prolaze

----------


## kiki30

vedre , baky sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

eva, tek sad vidim šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!!

----------


## miga24

Isuse koliko čekalica bete... Cure, sretno svima!

----------


## luna1

puno čekalica slažem se, želim svim budućim zimskim trudnicama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ja sutra prvi uzv prije sekundarnog, nadam se da će sve proći ok i da krećem

----------


## ježić

*ružo*, jako mi je žao :Love: 

Svima sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

linalenač, na žalost nisam čekalisa transfera, možda nick sličan mome. Ali paše mi pogled na listu  :Smile:  ...  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

ajme oprosti Tiki_e nešto sam pobrkala, od silne količine podataka

----------


## tikica78

Sretno svima, i ja ću vam se pridružiti za koji dan! :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam cekalica   transfera    :Smile:   u srijedu  je

----------


## Tinkica

Da se prijavim,transfer odrađen u petak,čekalica bete 30.11.
Sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## kiki30

crvenkapice,tinkice sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

crvenkapica77 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliki tulum u labu  :Dancing Fever: !
Tinkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti vrijeme do bete brzo prođe, uz što manje stresiranja i naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu!

svima puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba  :Love: !

----------


## luna1

jučer bila štoperica čekam transfer iz sekundarnog
svim čekalicama :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

> ja sam cekalica   transfera     u srijedu  je


Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

maca papucarica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeliku betu.

----------


## dorina199

Vau koliko čekalica bete i transfera... svima puno sreće i neka vam zakucaju velika srca!!!!!!!

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo da i ovdje javim da sutra idem vaditi betu reda radi jer sam još u nedjelju procurila... U 2.mj krećemo u nove pobjede.
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas iznenadite lijepim betama  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta...make babies!

----------


## artisan

maybe baby  :Love:  :Love: , za nove pobjede ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tigrica84

hej curke evo neznam da li trebam tu pisati al vidim da su tu cekalice za betu.Tu spadam i ja, al vadenje bete je tek za tjedana dana,tako da nadamo se da me nece iznenadit vjestica.

----------


## maca papucarica

Moja betica 14 dpo iznosi 40.8

----------


## tina2701

*Maco*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i da se podupla za dva dana...

----------


## ivica_k

veeeelike bete želim čekalicama, i vibram u to ime
maco, i tvoja će biti velika za koji dan, čestitam

----------


## artisan

maco bravo, čestitam :Klap: 
tigrice84 sretno, i svima ostalima naravno malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## ruža82

Maco :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se podupla za 2 dana!!!

----------


## vedre

Maco čestitam.bravo draga.i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje.svim čekalicama  sretnooo

----------


## alma_itd

*Bluebella* zao mi je sto ovaj put nije uspjelo :Love: ...sad se malo oporavi i u novi postupak.Biohemijska trudnoca je bolja nego da je beta nula(tako je meni dr. rekao).nadam se da ce ti slijedeci postupak biti uspjesan :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

Maco, bravo za betu, poduplati će se ona i doći će veliiiiika!
Svim čekalicama  :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

maca papucarica bravo za betu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje, nek sutra bude troznamenkasta  :Very Happy: !

današnjim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe cifre!
tužnicama  :Love: 
svima puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve za što vam treba  :Klap:

----------


## eva133

> Maco
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se podupla za 2 dana!!!


Potpisujem. Čestitam.

----------


## linalena

*STUDENI 2011.*
Gosparka, 6.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 2×SD)
Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)
Destiny child, 1.IVF, VV
Incika, 2.IVF, VV
Ana.b, 2.ICSI
Vanessa
maca papucarica, 2.AIH , CITO 
Bab, 10.ICSI


*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

20.11    Janica1, Split
24.11    Strašna, VV
25.11    M@tt , IVFcentar
25.11   ema1
25.11   izida
29.11    kokos
29.11   Tigrica84 ,  VV
29.11   king VV
30.11    Tinkica
2.12      eva133, VV
2.12   Artisan
2.12   Vedre, CITO
2.12    Baky
3.12      mishica_zg 
3.12     Inana
5.12      hallo, VV

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~.*
crvenkapica77 23.11, luna1, bubili

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  Nikolina-Zagreb 23.11, ivanicaa 23.11, jasna09 24.11

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
applepie, sanda1977, Elena85, zvončica cg, renna, tantolina, dorina199, geceta, gljiva

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 
rose, CorinaII, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 11.mjesec: lucija83, venddy, hrki, tikica78, magnolija13, anddu, zlatta, Čičkolo, MaliMimi,
 12.mjesec:  tikki, lberc, Palcicazg, Richy, kitty, sweety, *Mare*, tonka86, RuMo, Alcantra, Phiphy
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, kiki30, vulkan, NanaMo, Snekica
2.mjesec: strategija, Dea84, olivera


Sretno cure

----------


## Bab

Ajme, linalena...

hvala Ti za listu...ja još ne mogu vjerovati da moje ime stoji na njoj...
sad još samo da se ß podupla u petak i nitko sretniji od mene.

pusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## mare41

Bab, baš te gledam na listi, i hvala lina, brza si!
Bab, odmah~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!!!!!!!

----------


## Bab

Mare moja, zbilja si čarobnica...trebala sam te prije zamoliti da me staviš u svoj potpis, pod svoje okrilje :Smile: 

joj, želim Vam svima što prije ovaj mix osjećaja...i sreće i straha i nevjerice...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Bab*, čestitam na velikoj i lijepoj beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak, da ti se zavrti u glavi od brojeva  :Smile:  !
*Linalena*, zahvaljujem na listi i mojem uvrštavanju na istu, nadam se da vas nećemo razočarati moja betićica i ja...

----------


## ina33

Čestitam i vibram za duplanje ~~~~~~!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Bab, ma sao da te i ovdje zagrlim najjace

----------


## mimi81

Bab  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Vibre za duplanje!!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbb!*!! eto 10. jubilarni!!! toliko si morala čekati, ali vrijedi, zar ne? Kad te prođe šok i nevjerica, ostati će ti samo prekrasni osjećaj da si KONAČNO trudna!!!  Sretno, draga moja!!!

----------


## kitty

Bab, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

*Bab* čestitam i ~~~~~ za petak!

----------


## nea0902

Bab od srca ti čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

*Bab* i *Maco* čestitke i za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

*Bab* čestitke nema koga *Mare 41* ima u potpisu sigurno je trudnica................ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Bab, čestitam od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i za duplanje

----------


## nina977

Bab,čestitam od srca!!

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, draga, presretna sam zbog tebe!!!  :Very Happy:  Evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savršeno duplanje!!!

----------


## matahari

proročica mare!
čestitke Bab!

----------


## bubili

malo kasnim,nisam bila tu cijeli dan
pa rvo svima čestitke na koječemu da ne nabrajam
i evo danas su me zvali iz bolnice oplođena je jedna jajna stanica,sutra transfer u 8 ujutro

----------


## tina2701

*Bab*..nek se podupla beta u petak...

*Maco*..također..al nek se podupla sutra....
*
Bubili*...sretno...nek se malac uhvati i nepušta...

----------


## eva133

*Strašna* sretno sutra.

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna* sretno sutra.


Hvala draga!

----------


## luna1

svima pozitivnim betama bravo, ali moja Bab :Love:  :Very Happy: 
Vidiš da smo i to dočekali......

----------


## Bab

strasna, zelim ti sutra najljepsi dan u zivotu i da te brojcica obori s nogu

Luna moja draga, zelim i tebi da uskoro krenes mojim stopama...i ti si prosla puunoo previse toga i zbilja si zasluzila malo (puno)srece!!!

Hvala vam svima na lijepim zeljama,nadam se da vas moja ß i ja necemo razocarati u petak.

----------


## Strašna

> strasna, zelim ti sutra najljepsi dan u zivotu i da te brojcica obori s nogu.


Hvala ti draga! Iako sumnjam....danas sam napravila test pa je negativan...znam da se cuda ipak dogadjaju...ali eto....Sutra cemo sve znat!

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje evo da se i ja javim na odbojovanje. Nisam se prije javljala jer nisam znala dali ču se imati čemu radovati pošto sam u postupku iz zaledjenih jajnih stanica.Bilo me je strah da mi od 6 zaledjenih neče niti jedna biti uspješno oplođena i stvarno sam se iznenadila što na kraju imam jednog malog 8staničnog zametka, kojeg sada brižno čuvam  :Smile: ........ i čekam betu

----------


## kiki30

corina za jednog malog borca puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se čvrsto primi za mamicu  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Kiki draga hvala  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

Bab, cestitam od srca. drzim fige na rukama i nogama za pravilno duplanje :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke  bab  i maci   :Very Happy: 

ja sam  cekalica bete    , ajmo rec  6.12     :Grin: 
ako ne procurim   ......na cuvanju  dvi mrve   8st. i  4st      :Smile:    sek.IVF

----------


## coolerica

Bab naježila sam se. Znam kako željno čekaš petak pa ti želim da što prije dođe i da brojka budeeeee velika. Lijepo je vidjeti da je lista trudnica duža a Mare41-im potpis kraći!
~~~~~~~~~~~~ da joj sve uskoro otprhnete s njega1

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Bab*, čestitam! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## Mury

*corinaII, crvenkapica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mrve čvrsto uhvate!!!
*Strašna*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te beta ipak obraduje, unatoč testu!
*Bab*još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak, čekamo skupa s tobom!!!
I svima ostalim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....
Malo rjeđe pišem, jer nemam ništa lijepo i pametno za reći, ali vas pratim sve i držim fige svima  :Kiss:

----------


## đurđa76

> Bab naježila sam se. Znam kako željno čekaš petak pa ti želim da što prije dođe i da brojka budeeeee velika. Lijepo je vidjeti da je lista trudnica duža a Mare41-im potpis kraći!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da joj sve uskoro otprhnete s njega1


cure pogledajte moj potpis i pridružite se,za dobru vilu našeg foruma

----------


## linalena

sretno sa betama, transferima i punkcijama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

đurđa, linać :Heart: 
(budemo mi sve otišle na trudničke pdf-ove, samo neki moraju malo duže čekati)

----------


## ivica_k

i ja imam novi potpis! 
mare41, na tebi je red za preseljenje :Yes:

----------


## sara38

Oj *Mare41*  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## mare41

a cure moje, imam ja još za čekati, nabijate mi presing :Smile:  (hvala, hvala :Smile: )

----------


## đurđa76

> a cure moje, imam ja još za čekati, nabijate mi presing (hvala, hvala)


ma draga koji presing,samo polako,mi samo vibramo za tebe ko što ti vibraš za nas uvijek :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

mare41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

I od mene mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Lua

*Mare41* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Za maru ~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## kitty

Mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Mare41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## vedre

Strašna  ~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeliku betu danas.svim curama puno sriće.
Mare~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Zao mi je cure sto vas moram razočarat...beta je negativna  :Sad:

----------


## venddy

Strašna :Love:  baš mi je žao, ali ne kloni duhom draga, aih je rijetko koju od nas doveo do cilja. Zato ne daj se zbedirat i optimistično naprijed

----------


## venddy

Mare evo i od mene da nam slijedeće godine u rukama držiš svoju bebicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

> Zao mi je cure sto vas moram razočarat...beta je negativna


A joj, baš mi je žao.

----------


## vedre

Strašna žao mi je.nažalost sve znamo kako se osjećaš.odmori koliko god ti triba i skupljaj snage za novi postupak.

----------


## nea0902

Mare41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Strašna jako mi je žao  :Sad:   nadam se da će 3. ipak biti sreća!

----------


## đurđa76

svim tužnicama  :Love: 
svim trudnicama :Klap: 
i ostalim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonili

Svima :Kiss:

----------


## ruža82

Strašna, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Sela

Pa ja nemam pojma sto se zbiva na ovom pdfu!!!*Mare*,razotkrili te,ha???E bilo je i vrijeme da se nesto promijeni i meni 
to mirisi na dobro!Evo i ja mijenjam potpis!!!Konacno necu dobiti spotanciju!

----------


## kiki30

strašna,žao mi je  :Sad: 
mare41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## đurđa76

> Pa ja nemam pojma sto se zbiva na ovom pdfu!!!*Mare*,razotkrili te,ha???E bilo je i vrijeme da se nesto promijeni i meni 
> to mirisi na dobro!Evo i ja mijenjam potpis!!!Konacno necu dobiti spotanciju!


sad ću ja ispast kriva,ali nigdje nisam spomenula da je šta bilo ili je trenutno u igri,samo sam htjela da svi vibramo,al kad je već tako krenulo neka,ja sam dovoljno daleko,ne može me gađat ničim ni da hoće,ja nju ipak volim :Zaljubljen: 
kažu kad nešta stvarno želimo da sve sve uroti da to i dobijemo,a našem  :Saint:  neće odmoći naše vibre i želje za ostvarenje njezinih želja,a i svima ostalima evo još malo od mene(danas sam baš raspoložena)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

ma ništa ne uspijeva bez najboljih navijača, zato smo tu :Smile: 
i još svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Miki76

Hehe Mare, baš mi je drago što su te napokon izvukli iz ilegale!
Sa zadovoljstvom nadopunjujem i svoj potpis!

----------


## BHany

e baš sam došla tražiti koja li te razotkrila :Laughing: 

Mare  :Heart: 

za tebe i ja dodajem redak u potpisu

----------


## frka

evo i tu malo za mare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

a i za sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Za našu legendu !!!
Mare 41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši scenarij za koji dan  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Strašna*, jako mi je žao  :Love:  
Bolna je i svaka tuđa negativna beta...

~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve betalice sutra, ima vas na popisu za 25. ! Da poskakujemo!

----------


## coolerica

e Mare, Mare, izgleda te ja izvukla iz ilegale i to na neviđeno!

----------


## Bab

maco, jesi ti danas ponavljala ß???

ja nestrpljivo čekam vijesti od tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

I ja, draga *Bab*... Malo sam si iskomplicirala život tako da rezultate očekujem večeras na mail. Ne pitaj ništa!

----------


## kitty

maca papučarica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje i današnju troznamenkastu brojčicu  :Very Happy: !
Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnje lijepo duplanje  :Bouncing: !
Strašna, jako mi je žao  :Love: .

svim sutrašnjim betalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za veeeelike bete, a ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~ da vam vrijeme brzo prođe i da bete budu ooogromne!
tužnicama  :Love: .

----------


## Sela

*Bab* sutra za krasno duplanje bete,milion vibrica!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Bab

strasna, zao mi je draga  :Sad: 
 Ja sad napravila jos jedan testic i crta se dosta podebljala od one prije prve ß pa se nadam da me nece sutra razocarat...uh, tak me frka da je to strasno...ovo je prvi put u zivotu da imam realne sanse postat trudnica...mislim da nocas necu puno spavat.
Pusa svim mojim navijacicama.
I ja saljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~za sve koji sutra vade ß

----------


## Mury

*mare*, *mare*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i ja mijenjam potpis  :Kiss:

----------


## ana.b

*Bab*, čestitam!!! I uopće ne sumnjam da će beta sutra biti i više nego duplo veća!

----------


## nea0902

Draga Bab ... ti JESI TRUDNICA, napokon  :Very Happy:  uživaaaaj!

----------


## Charlie

Bab, maca papucarica ~~~~~~ za velike bete i sto manje nervozice dok iscekujete
Mare41 od ovoliko lijepih zelja mora ispasti nesto lijepo ~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Koje vijesti!!! Bab čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  mare41 he he, drago mi je da mogu poslati bezbroj~~~~~~~~+

----------


## tiki_a

maca papučarica čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
A gdje nam je crvenkapica?~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

za duplanje  bete  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i mare  za tebe  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile: 

tu sam ja   ,cirim svako malo    iz lezeceg  polozaja

----------


## mimi81

Crvenkapice puno sreće!

----------


## špelkica

Cure, za sve vas  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubili

opet svima čestitke,a onima kojima nije uspjelo ovaj put strašno mi je žao i znam kako vam je
eto ja danas obavila ET 3d embrija i sad čekam betu 06.12,iskreno se nadam da če ovaj put to bit to,trebalo bi ovo je 6 IVF

----------


## tina2701

..ajde* Bubili*..idi glancaj čizmice..ipak je beta na sv.Nikolu  :Smile:  i mora biti pozitivna....

----------


## luna1

svim čekalicama bete :Very Happy: 
Bab petak dan za metak  :Love: 
Novim trudnicama  :Klap: 
ja sutra transfer smrzlića  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Bab,za sutrašnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
luna za transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

I ja dajem doprinos* Mare 41*~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

Moja betica 16 dpo 92
Rastucka, puževim korakom... 
Bab ~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra! 
Crvenkapice, Vedre i ostale čekalice da ste sve trudnice u 2012.!

----------


## tina2701

> Moja betica 16 dpo 92
> Rastucka, puževim korakom...


ma kakvim puževim korakom..manja je al se fino uduplala......

čestitam  :Very Happy: 

kad je prvi uzv???

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne znam još ništa, dr mi radi sutra ujutro tako da čekam njegovu reakciju. 
Za prvu mi je rekao pa, mogla bi bit i veća, al dat ćemo joj šansu  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju veeeeeliku betu! 
Mare41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## dorina199

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mare41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

> I ja dajem doprinos* Mare 41*~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## mare41

Draga Bab, jedva čekamo javljanje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba

----------


## Kadauna

i od mene samo 

*dobro jutro* uz virtualnu forumsku kavicu, pa e poslužite  :Coffee: 

*Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ zatresi nam opet forum sa svojom betom 


Mare41, promijenila sam potpis, morala sam*  :Wink:

----------


## venddy

za sve naše današnje betalice, i one prve i one ponavljajuće, da nam objavljujete samo lijepe brojčice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Baaaaaaaabbbbb ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

ja sam u niskom startu za hop za Bab :Smile:

----------


## Bab

cureeeeeeeeeeeeee, moja betica je porasla i danas je 460,9

ja sam u šoku i ne mogu još uvijek vjerovat !!!! Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Maco, bravo za tvoje duplanje, nek tako lijepo nastaviš do kraja trudnoće !!!

----------


## ivica_k

jupiiiiii, bravo draga naša trudnice!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!

----------


## M@tt

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeee, moja betica je porasla i danas je 460,9
> 
> ja sam u šoku i ne mogu još uvijek vjerovat !!!! Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> Maco, bravo za tvoje duplanje, nek tako lijepo nastaviš do kraja trudnoće !!!


Bravo Bab!! Čestitam.....

Evo i mi vadili betu danas, ali rezultati tek nakon 15 sati! Bit će ovo najduži dan u povijesti!! Inače jučer na 14 dc radili test i nažalost druga crtica je bila skroz skroz slabo vidljiva tako da ne znam bash...  :Sad:

----------


## dea84

Bab, iskrene čestitke!!!!

----------


## Snekica

*Bab juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiijjjjjjjjjjj  jjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Konačno Božić u troje!!!   Čestitam ti, srećo moja!!!*

----------


## mare41

Bab, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
M@tt, čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~, crta je crta i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*M@tt* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vas beta ugodno iznenadi, od sveg sreca vam želim!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab  :Sing:   :Preskace uze:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing: 

ma ovo je divnoooooooooooooooooooooooo

M@tt čekamo betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Bab* bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
*M@tt* neka bude pozitivna beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## M@tt

Ma da, ali skroz skroz slabo vidljiva je bila. Morali smo se jako truditi da je vidimo.  :Sad:  Sad nam preostaje još par sati strepnje.... 

Bab čestitke još jednom...

----------


## venddy

Bab  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
M@tt kako Mare već reče, crta je crta. Čestitam od srca :Klap:

----------


## M@tt

> Bab 
> M@tt kako Mare već reče, crta je crta. Čestitam od srca


Hvala vam svima ali ne ne usudimo se veseliti ni najmanje. Javimo rezultate poslijepodne... Jooooooooooooj

----------


## lasta

Bab čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: (baš sam se rasplakala)

----------


## Bab

Cure,

hvala Vam puno na čestitkama...ja još nism ničega svjesna...sto puta sam pogledala dal na nalazu zbilja piše moje ime...

znam da se još baš ne mogu veseliti jer je prerano, ali za mene je i ovo bingo samo takav... 

ipak je 10. jubilarni postupak donio sreću

M@tt, držim fige da je testić samo malo slabije pokazao i da će vas brojčica lijepo iznenaditi  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

Maco,Bab bravooooooo za duplanje  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Matt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu!  :Klap:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Bab*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , čestitam na lijepom, sigurnom duplanju! Sad samo mirno čekaj prvi uzv.  :Kiss: 
*Matt*, plusić je plusić, čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojkicu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab super čestitam i samo tako do kraja :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I svim ostalima za sve što vam treba puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## eva133

*Bab i Maca* čestitke na duplanju.

*M@tt* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Bab* čestitam od  :Heart: !!!!!
*M@tt* koliko je dana prošlo od zadnjeg Brevactida? Držim palčeve za lijepu betu!!!

----------


## M@tt

> *M@tt* koliko je dana prošlo od zadnjeg Brevactida? Držim palčeve za lijepu betu!!!


7 dana je bilo jučer točno, zašto pitaš?

----------


## mare41

Jer slaba crtica može biti ostatak od Brevactida :Sad: , al izađe od 5-7 dana (ubacujem se)

----------


## M@tt

> Jer slaba crtica može biti ostatak od Brevactida, al izađe od 5-7 dana (ubacujem se)


A ništa, ostaje nam čekati samo....  :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

Bab čestitam  :Very Happy: prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Bab* prekrasno duplanje,sigurno uzbudjenju nema kraja.A i svi drugi znakovi uz betu ti govore da si -prava trudnicica!!!!
*M@tt*ma to je pozitivna beta,vidjet cete!!!Javi odmah kad saznate!
*Maco*  cestitke i tebi!
Sve drage *Katice* zelim vam sretan imendan i da do sljedeceg budete sretnice kao i ove spomenute persone  :Heart: !!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Bab, Maco cestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Matt drzim fige za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

Bab, bravo za duplanje, jeeeeeeeeee!!  :Very Happy: 
Matt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu  :Klap: !

----------


## M@tt

> *M@tt*ma to je pozitivna beta,vidjet cete!!!Javi odmah kad saznate!


Jooooooooooooo da bar... 
Budem javio odmah bez brige...

----------


## maza975

Da se javim, vraćene mi 2 blastociste, doktro mi rekao da moram vaditi betu tek 16 dan. To mi se čini malo daleko, nestrpljiva sam. Po Vama što se ne bi ranije vidjelo?

----------


## bugaboo

> Da se javim, vraćene mi 2 blastociste, doktro mi rekao da moram vaditi betu tek 16 dan. To mi se čini malo daleko, nestrpljiva sam. Po Vama što se ne bi ranije vidjelo?


Mozes je slobodno vaditi 12. dnt  :Wink:

----------


## morskavila

*bab, maco*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sveta  Kata velike bete na vrata! :Yes:

----------


## vedre

~~~~~~~~~~~svim curama za velike bete danas.
Bab bravo za duplanje.čestitam.
maco veeeliki kisss

----------


## crvenkapica77

*bab  bravo na duplanju   
svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

----------


## Mia Lilly

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeee, moja betica je porasla i danas je 460,9
> 
> ja sam u šoku i ne mogu još uvijek vjerovat !!!! Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> Maco, bravo za tvoje duplanje, nek tako lijepo nastaviš do kraja trudnoće !!!


Čestitam! :Very Happy: 
Da li si na terapiji fragminom?




> Jooooooooooooo da bar... 
> Budem javio odmah bez brige...


M@tt, to je to! Meni je test bio pozitivan 5 dan nakon Brevactida.

----------


## frka

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej, Bab!!! super beta!!!!

maco, i tebi bravo za duplanje!!!

M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za popodne!!!

----------


## nea0902

*Bab*  :Very Happy:  napisah ti ja jučer da ti već jesi trudnica, od srca ti čestitam na lijepom duplanju, sad mrvu odahni i uživaj trudnice!   :Kiss: 
Matt,kao što su curke rekle već plusić je plusić, sad samo puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepi broj  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Bab* cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Zelim ti urednu i skolsku trudnocu

----------


## mimi81

Cure čestitam!
Bab beta ti je babastična  :Smile:  !!!!!

----------


## Bab

> Čestitam!
> Da li si na terapiji fragminom?


Mia, ja sam na fraxiparinu od et-a.
nadam se da će mi on donosit sreću i dalje...

M@tt, jedva čekam nalazeeeeee.....

----------


## ina33

*Bab*, beta se školski duplira, jeeeeeee  :Very Happy: !!! Držim palčeve za dalje, ali početak... početak je GENIJALAN  :Smile: !!! ČESTITAM!!!!

----------


## Maybe baby

Bab SUPER za lijepo duplanje!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu !!!

----------


## kiki30

bab,čestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
m@tt za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

> 7 dana je bilo jučer točno, zašto pitaš?


Pitam zbog mog iskustva...meni je 7. dan od Brevactida test u prošlom postupku pokazao slabašnu, jedva vidljivu sjenu crtice. Drugi dan beta 1,6. Ne želim vas plašiti, moj primjer je baš primjer sporog izlučivanja te kemije. Vama ~~~~~~~~ da je to pravi plusić!

----------


## tikica78

Bab čestitam, nakon tolike muke , zaista si zaslužila sreću! mogu misliti kako ti je! ne vjeruješ garant..
M@tt sretno ! mislim na vas !
ja sam danas došla s punkcije imamo 5js..još malo i ja sam čekalica bete..

----------


## M@tt

Beta 51,3!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Šta to znači? Zvao odmah dr. L. i rekao neka nastavimo s terapijom i neka ponovimo betu u utorak tek. Ne znam, sve me strah....  :Sad:  Draga je u komi..  :Sad:

----------


## tina2701

..mislim da si ovdje svi priželjkuju takvu (ne)komu...  :Very Happy:  sve je ok...samo nek nastavi rasti...

----------


## Charlie

M@tt takva nije sigurno od Brevactida, nešto se znači uhvatilo, koji vam je danas ono dan od transfera? Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za iduću betu!!!!

----------


## venddy

M@tt nadam se da će se u ponedjeljak više nego poduplat, imali smo ovdje i manjih beta i danas lijepih trudnica

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt takva nije sigurno od Brevactida, nešto se znači uhvatilo, koji vam je danas ono dan od transfera? Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za iduću betu!!!!


Ma 15 dnt je danas, i vraćena 3 zametka.  :Sad:  Dr. je rekao da bi mogla i biti veća ali nek ponovimo u utorak, a nama se utorak čini ko čitava vječnost sad!!  :Sad:

----------


## Sela

*M@tt* slusaj cure,to sto je ona sad pocetno mala nije toliko vazno,vazno je duplanje..Pa nitko nije zakonom zabranio
da si za dusu izvadite betu vec u ponedjeljak.A onda i u utorak za doktora.Bit ce to sve dobro!!!! :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> *M@tt* slusaj cure,to sto je ona sad pocetno mala nije toliko vazno,vazno je duplanje..Pa nitko nije zakonom zabranio
> da si za dusu izvadite betu vec u ponedjeljak.A onda i u utorak za doktora.Bit ce to sve dobro!!!!


Tako i budemo napravili, u ponedjeljak čemo otići u Sunce i platiti i nalaz gotovo za dva sata i onda čemo znat. 
Hvala vam svima puno na svemu...

----------


## M_i_D

M@tt daj malo optimizma, beta je ok, puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da naraste do utorka.

Bab, maca čestitam, super

 :Klap:

----------


## Bab

M@tt, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila za lijepo duplanje.
Dobro ti kažu cure, ima brdo trudnoća koje su startale sa malim beticama...zato zagrli dragu i glavu gore, nije ništa još gotovo  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Sretno M@tt!!!~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt daj malo optimizma, beta je ok, puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da naraste do utorka.
> 
> Bab, maca čestitam, super





> M@tt, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila za lijepo duplanje.
> Dobro ti kažu cure, ima brdo trudnoća koje su startale sa malim beticama...zato zagrli dragu i glavu gore, nije ništa još gotovo


Hvala vam od srca cure. Bab a tebi čestitke još jednom od nas. Ne preostaje nam ništa drugo nego čekati sljedeći tjedan pa javimo onda....

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, draga, prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , i evo ti još brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću ( samo takvu trudnoću i zaslužuješ nakon svega)
M@*t*, i vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljepu brojčicu u ponedjeljak i utorak, neka vam vrati osmjeh na lice, i skine zabrinutost!!!
I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## coolerica

Bab bravo!!! Bravo!!!! Bravo!!!

----------


## Alcantra

Maco, Bab čestitke  :Smile: 
M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje

----------


## mia74

*Bab*,to je to!!!
Čestitam draga od srca tebi i tvom dragom!!!
Postat ćeš mama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## ksena28

> Bab bravo!!! Bravo!!!! Bravo!!!


i još jedan BRAVO  :Smile: 

Sorry coolerica, šlepam se  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

M@t, brojčica je mala, ali nije to važno, najvažnije je duplanje! Zato samo sad pozitiva i lijepe misli, a u ponedjeljak i utorak ponavljajte betu! Prvu zbog sebe, drugu zbog dr.! Zato vam šaljem puno toplih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

*M@tt* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje do ponedjeljka,bice to sve super :Yes:

----------


## Bab

Ah cure moje, ja se cijeli dan samo smjeskam i ne vjerujem.
Puunooo hvala svima na cestitkama  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Ah cure moje, ja se cijeli dan samo smjeskam i ne vjerujem.
> Puunooo hvala svima na cestitkama


Sad znaš kako izgleda prava sreća!  :Heart:  Ovaj osjećaj nek te prati od sad pa nadalje!!! I da te nikad nikad ne napusti!!!

----------


## Palcicazg

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeee, moja betica je porasla i danas je 460,9
> 
> ja sam u šoku i ne mogu još uvijek vjerovat !!!! Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> Maco, bravo za tvoje duplanje, nek tako lijepo nastaviš do kraja trudnoće !!!


Draga Bab, čestitam, ma znala sam da će ovaj biti dobitni  :Very Happy: 
ß se predivno dupla, savršeno jeeeeee
sad lijepo mazi bušu i uživaj
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

*M@tt* ~~~~~~~~~ da se beta u ponedjeljak podupla.

----------


## ježić

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeee, moja betica je porasla i danas je 460,9
> 
> ja sam u šoku i ne mogu još uvijek vjerovat !!!! Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> Maco, bravo za tvoje duplanje, nek tako lijepo nastaviš do kraja trudnoće !!!


Bravo, trudnice! Čestitam od srca! :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Bab čestitam od srca na lijepoj beti. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mat poznajem ženu koje su imali betu 53 i danas je majka prekrasne djevojčice a ovih dana stiže i druga bebica iz kućne radinosti. Zato nikada se ne znam samo optimizam. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

> Za našu legendu !!!
> Mare 41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši scenarij za koji dan


X

----------


## inana

> Ma 15 dnt je danas, i vraćena 3 zametka.  Dr. je rekao da bi mogla i biti veća ali nek ponovimo u utorak, a nama se utorak čini ko čitava vječnost sad!!


http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15444   ne brini, opusti se, i mazi bušu dragoj! <3

----------


## tikki

Bab prekrasno! Draga, cestitam od srca i drziim fige za urednu i mirnu trudnocu do kraja!! Jedva sam cekala da vidim tvoje postove danas  :Smile:  to je to... Jos malo i vas ce grlit malene rucice  :Heart: 

Mare 41 ~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!

m@tt navijam za pravilno duplanje i veselje u ponedjeljak i utorak!

----------


## Vali

*Bab* je trudnica!!!! Jeeee! Čestitaaaaam!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Cure drage, sretno svima!  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Bab čestitke od srca :Heart:

----------


## mirna26

bab...čestitkeeeee.....a mat...ma duplat ce se 1100%...vidjet ćeš....čestitke i tebi..

----------


## luna1

bab :Love: 
meni jučer transfer dvije smrzle mrvice  8 st iz sekundarnog. Miga nadam se tvojim stopama......

----------


## mirna26

sretno luna...i ja se nadam da ce se barem jedna ulovit...samo se ponašaj kao da nisi bila na transferu...fino se pokreći jer malima treba cirkulacije što više zato piči mama :Wink: ..nemoj teško nosit....

----------


## inana

M@tt, nemaš pp možda? hehehehe

----------


## crvenkapica77

> bab
> meni jučer transfer dvije smrzle mrvice  8 st iz sekundarnog. Miga nadam se tvojim stopama......


sretnoooo  luna    , i ja imam dvi mrvice  na cuvanju   :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

crvenkapica....očisti inbox nemreš više primat privat poruke...krcat ti je inbox...

----------


## crvenkapica77

jesam    :Smile:

----------


## inada

bab od srca ti čestitam :Very Happy: 
svaka ti čast, ja bi već odavno na tvom mjestu odustala od svega, ali vi ste bili uporni i evo ovaj 10 put je napokon uspjelo. želim ti ugodnu trudnoću i sretno u svemu

----------


## mirna26

ma kakvo odustajanje kaj je tebi draga.....nema odustajanja....pa 10put nije tako strašno kako zvuči....mi smo borci :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

> pa 10put nije tako strašno kako zvuči....mi smo borci


Strašno je, samo se čovjek nekako navikne na poraz pa valjda bude snažniji za slijedeći postupak.  :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

ma snekica..nije strašno..nije strašno nije strašno nije stršno..ne to tako dramatično gledati..nikako ne ne i ne...nedam ti!!!!!!!!!!glavu gore....to što radimo mora biti usput..ne smisao života...pozitivna energija mora izlaziti iz drugih životnih radosti..moramo živjeti kao da se ništa ne dešava....tako treba razmišljati i trenirati um..ništa nije strašno..si čula snekica....nema negativnih misli!!!!!!nedam nedam nedam

----------


## ValaMala

Jedna moja forumašica ljubav, koja se još boji išta reći ovdje, je danas popiškila svoj prvi plusić u životu. Želim je i ovdje zagrliti i zavibrati da nas sve sljedeći tjedan obraduje prekrasnom betom, zaslužila je!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Ma nemam ti ja negativnih misli, mi smo ti puni planova u raznim smjerovima, samo, da boli svaki mjesec kad dobijem M, boli. Kad dobijem n-ti nalaz bete <1,2 - boli! Kad ti frendice rode već drugo ili treće dijete - boli. Nakon toliko godina (prošlo 10) - sve boli! Ali što je, tu je! Nedamo se! Ovako smo se dragi i ja naučili voljeti i poštivati još više, a mislili smo da to nije moguće! I dok se neki brakovi raspadaju oko nas, mi smo samo još čvršći! A da ćemo jednom biti roditelji - e pa HOĆEMO! I to je cilj svima nama na ovom forumu! Mirna  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

:Very Happy:  za Valinu prijateljicu - forumašicu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!

----------


## mirna26

> Ma nemam ti ja negativnih misli, mi smo ti puni planova u raznim smjerovima, samo, da boli svaki mjesec kad dobijem M, boli. Kad dobijem n-ti nalaz bete <1,2 - boli! Kad ti frendice rode već drugo ili treće dijete - boli. Nakon toliko godina (prošlo 10) - sve boli! Ali što je, tu je! Nedamo se! Ovako smo se dragi i ja naučili voljeti i poštivati još više, a mislili smo da to nije moguće! I dok se neki brakovi raspadaju oko nas, mi smo samo još čvršći! A da ćemo jednom biti roditelji - e pa HOĆEMO! I to je cilj svima nama na ovom forumu! Mirna


evo ti na..sad i plačem....mislim od sreće....što si to rekla....

----------


## mirna26

bravo Valina frendica..ajde ajde budi hranra i otkrij se tko si :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

> evo ti na..sad i plačem....mislim od sreće....što si to rekla....


Tu su ti hormoni  :Wink:  A mene si raznježila!  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za prvi plusić u životu! 
Osjećaj je neprocjenjiv, zar ne! ?
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete

----------


## miga24

> bab
> meni jučer transfer dvije smrzle mrvice  8 st iz sekundarnog. Miga nadam se tvojim stopama......


Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši draga! Vibram iz sve snage!

----------


## Marnie

Ajme draga Bab, čestitam ti od sveg srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve dalje ide školski  :Smile: !

----------


## rozalija

> Ma nemam ti ja negativnih misli, mi smo ti puni planova u raznim smjerovima, samo, da boli svaki mjesec kad dobijem M, boli. Kad dobijem n-ti nalaz bete <1,2 - boli! Kad ti frendice rode već drugo ili treće dijete - boli. Nakon toliko godina (prošlo 10) - sve boli! Ali što je, tu je! Nedamo se! Ovako smo se dragi i ja naučili voljeti i poštivati još više, a mislili smo da to nije moguće! I dok se neki brakovi raspadaju oko nas, mi smo samo još čvršći! A da ćemo jednom biti roditelji - e pa HOĆEMO! I to je cilj svima nama na ovom forumu! Mirna


Sneki ljubimmmmmmmmmmmm te puno a i moja cura.

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro moje drage cure i dečki (M@tt :Klap: ), 

jučer sam kasno otkrila slučajno na jednom od topica trudnoću naše *sweety* i to prirodno :Yes:  Bravo *sweety*, i ovdje čestitam od  :Heart: 

*Bab*, samo mirno i do 1. uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*M@tt,* za pravilni porast bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mare41*, sve znaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za sve ostale cure, vjerojatno sam ih većinu zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

evo i nezaobilazna forumska kavica   :Coffee:   pa se poslužite

----------


## tiki_a

Konačno fina forumska  :Coffee: . Hvala Kadauna...
Snekica  :Heart: 
~~~~~~za lijepu betu Valine frendice forumašice

----------


## Snekica

Rozalija, nadam se da se puno puno mazite u ova prohladna jutra! Ljubi mi J. puno puno puno! 
Mimi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sweety čestitam!!! 
Svima šaljem  :Kiss:   i nudim finu jutarnju mirišljavu kavicu, ness, čaj, mlijeko, likerčić... po želji...  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

*Mare41~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## crvenkapica77

jutroooo  
za bete  sutra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

Svima kome treba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Za velike bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Joj Kadauna, sorry, nisam skužila tvoju kavicu  :Embarassed: , ali od viška glava ne boli  :Grin:  Popila sam ja i tvoju!

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala curke, nasa forumasica popiskila jutros opet plusic! Izgleda da je to to! Ova tjedan ce vaditi betu, a onda vam se svima razotkriti, strah je jos prevelik!

----------


## Kadauna

daj bar reci ValaMala, gdje je bila u postupku i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu tvoje prijateljice - forumašice!

----------


## frka

obožavam ove trilere koje nam priređuju inkognituše  :Smile: 

zato posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  svim inkognitušama!  :Wink:  (a naravno i svima drugima)

----------


## crvenkapica77

koja je to   :Smile:   znamo je  ?? aaa  sto sam radoznalaaa, 
jupiiiiii  neka plusica

----------


## ValaMala

Joj propjevala bih na uši, haha, ali ne smijem, ubit će me naša nova trudnjača, haha. Sve ćete čuti za par dana.  :Razz:

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala, hočeš biti bita?  :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

Uf, puknut ću, haha

----------


## luna1

za sve čekalice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

drage naše čekalice beta,šaljem vam brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vedre

~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice beta.cure držite se

----------


## Ginger

Ajmeeeee Baaaaaaaab  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  preeeeedivno!!!!
cestitam ti draga od srca!!!

Vibre svima za sve sto treba...

Ne tipkam bas, ne stignem od svojih haharica  :Smile:  al mislim na vas i svako malo skicnem
MPO nije nesto od cega se mozes tako lako odvojiti...

----------


## mare41

Evo da skuham i ja kavu :Coffee: 
Nema na listi ni jedna betočekalica za danas, al ima za sutra, možda ipak neko danas požuri, za njih i za sve na čekanju koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## đurđa76

mmmm,kako je dobra,i trudnice je mogu piti!!! :Klap: 
i ja se pridružujem i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za šta god treba :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> Evo da skuham i ja kavu
> Nema na listi ni jedna betočekalica za danas, al ima za sutra, možda ipak neko danas požuri, za njih i za sve na čekanju koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Jutro, danas nema nažalost. Pokušao sam nagovoriti dragu da odemo danas do Sunca vadit betu ali nije htjela, rekla da čemo čekati sutra kako je dr. L. i rekao....

----------


## Bab

Mare, hvala na kavi, ali ja sam ipak odabrala čajek  :Smile: 

M@tt, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra iz petnih žila...

----------


## Sela

> Mare, hvala na kavi, ali ja sam ipak odabrala čajek 
> 
> M@tt, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra iz petnih žila...


I ja,i ja!!!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mmmmm.... fina kava...

*M@tt*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu!
*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv! Kad je uopće?

----------


## Bab

05.12. sam naručena
točno za tjedan dana  :Smile: 

ako sam ja to dobro izračunala to će mi biti 6+0( jel se to tako piše)?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Da, da, tako se to piše.

----------


## luna1

M@TT za sutra :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Luna, jel maziš ti te svoje pahuljice???

----------


## M@tt

Cure hvala vam svima. Nikako dočekati sutra.... Nadamo se da će biti troznamenkasta brojka....

----------


## Bab

M@tt, još samo malo...
i ß di definitivno trebala biti troznamenkasta...po meni preko 200 da možete malo odahnut.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*M@tt*, živčeke na hoziće. Čekanje bete je ništa naspram čekanja prvog uzv-a i svakog sljedećeg.
U ovom zadnjem postupku sam četiri puta vadila betu koja se nije pravilno duplala.

----------


## ValaMala

> *M@tt*, živčeke na hoziće. Čekanje bete je ništa naspram čekanja prvog uzv-a i svakog sljedećeg.
> U ovom zadnjem postupku sam četiri puta vadila betu koja se nije pravilno duplala.


Joj potpisujem!  :Smile:  Misliš da ti je to čekanje najgore u životu, ali tek onda kreće: čekaš da vidiš ima li ploda u GV, pa da vidiš kako kuca srčeko, pa svaki sljedeći uzv jel sve ok, pa nuhalni nabor i kombinirani test, triple, već na što se ide... čekanje nam je sudbina

----------


## Bab

ja se još dvoumim dal da idem sutra izvadit još jednu ß ili da probam u miru čekat pregled?!?!?!

u Petrovoj su mi rekli da ne treba ponavljat. Danas sam napraila još jedan testić i crtica se još podebljala pa se potajno nadam da će sve biti ok.

budem vidla do sutra ujutro, kak će me okrenut...

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, pusti betu.  :Wink:

----------


## lasta

Bab  znam da nakon svega nije lako opustiti se....ali ovaj forum ti salje tako dobre  vibre da ovaj put jednostavno MORA biti dobro
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(mada znam da ponekad slusamo samo svoje srce)

----------


## Bab

Ajme Lasta, 
baš si draga :Smile:  
kak nam je nekada potrebno čuti neke lijepe i ohrabrujuće riječi pa da se barem mrvicu umirimo...

puno Ti hvala na tome :Smile: 

A i svima ostalima , naravno...sve vas ljubim  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

puno vibrica od mene i Tene~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

ove su posebno za tetu mare~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Ajme, ove ~~~~~~~~~~ koje nam Tena šalje ne mogu biti nego dobitne.
Hvala maloj Teni i njenoj mami  Kiari  :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu, neka bude troznamenkasta!
Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv, i neka dalje sve bude školski!
Valina frendica, bravo za testić i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

svim sutrašnjim betalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne beturine  :Very Happy: !
svima puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne punkcije i transfere, troznamenkaste bete i sve ostalo za što vam treba.

i da ne zaboravim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Mare41!

----------


## M@tt

Ovaj put test nije pokazao ni blagu drugu crticu....  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Bojim se da neče biti ništa od sutrašnje bete i od našeg prvog ivf-a.  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

M@tt  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ovaj put test nije pokazao ni blagu drugu crticu.... 
> Bojim se da neče biti ništa od sutrašnje bete i od našeg prvog ivf-a.


U jednom od postupaka imala sam negativan test na jutarnji urin, a tog popodneva ß je bila preko 1500...

----------


## M@tt

> U jednom od postupaka imala sam negativan test na jutarnji urin, a tog popodneva ß je bila preko 1500...


Nije bio jutarnji, draga ga napravila evo sad kad sam se vratio s posla, ne znam ak to ima kakve veze... Hvala ti, znam da nada umire zadnja, ali ipak...  :Sad:

----------


## maza975

U utorak sma bila na transferu a jučer i danas imam grčeve, lagano me boli glava jel to znači da dolaze stvarčice? ili me hvata već paranoja od svega

----------


## frka

M@tt, i meni je test bio negativan, a beta pozitivna... ali, ako se ovo i pokaze biokemijskom trudnocom, mozda bi kao idiopate trebali napraviti neke dodatne pretrage prije sljedeceg postupka... ne znam sto ste radili... pogledajte malo topic o imunologiji i trombofiliji, a i ne znam da li ti je draga cekirala stitnjacu (znam da dr.L ne pridaje previse vaznosti tome, ali TSH bi trebao biti do 2 (mada moze biti i oko 3 ako je sve ostalo ok), fT4 iznad 15, a antitijela negativna).

nadam se da vam nista od toga nece trebati!!! sretno!!!


svima puno vibrica!!!!!

----------


## Charlie

*M@tt* zao mi je...saljem ~~~~ za sretan ishod koji cete docekati prije ili kasnije! Mozda beta iznenadi...
*Bab* draga sad bi bilo najbolje prespavat vrijeme do 1. Uz, jel da? Nek ti vrijeme prodje sto brze i ~~~ da sve ostane super!
*Mare41* ~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Kad je beta još relativno niska, ima veze kad se radio testić. Puno se nadam za sutrašnju lijepu brojkicu i šaljem puno ~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

> *Bab*, pusti betu.


Potpisujem!

I još ~~~~~~za mare41 i ostale čekalice bete

----------


## ValaMala

> M@tt, i meni je test bio negativan, a beta pozitivna... ali, ako se ovo i pokaze biokemijskom trudnocom, mozda bi kao idiopate trebali napraviti neke dodatne pretrage prije sljedeceg postupka... ne znam sto ste radili... pogledajte malo topic o imunologiji i trombofiliji, a i ne znam da li ti je draga cekirala stitnjacu (znam da dr.L ne pridaje previse vaznosti tome, ali TSH bi trebao biti do 2 (mada moze biti i oko 3 ako je sve ostalo ok), fT4 iznad 15, a antitijela negativna).
> 
> nadam se da vam nista od toga nece trebati!!! sretno!!!
> 
> 
> svima puno vibrica!!!!!


Znam da je puno govora o ovome da bi tsh trebao biti oko 2, ali iz vlastitog iskustva i još trudnica koje znam, to nije bila nikakva smetnja što nam je viši (3-4), dok god je u okvirima koji pišu na nalazu.

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, i meni je test bio negativan, a beta pozitivna... ali, ako se ovo i pokaze biokemijskom trudnocom, mozda bi kao idiopate trebali napraviti neke dodatne pretrage prije sljedeceg postupka... ne znam sto ste radili... pogledajte malo topic o imunologiji i trombofiliji, a i ne znam da li ti je draga cekirala stitnjacu (znam da dr.L ne pridaje previse vaznosti tome, ali TSH bi trebao biti do 2 (mada moze biti i oko 3 ako je sve ostalo ok), fT4 iznad 15, a antitijela negativna).
> 
> nadam se da vam nista od toga nece trebati!!! sretno!!!
> 
> 
> svima puno vibrica!!!!!


Nije radila ništa, baš je neki dan spomenula da će iči kontrolirat štitnjaču sad ako ne uspije. A o imunologiji i trombofiliji ne znam ništa, tako da se moram baciti na čitanje onda. Ali zašto dr. L. ne pridaje previše važnosti tome?

hvala ti, i hvala svima, sutra čemo znati konačno na čemu smo...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kako to Mia LIly da ti test nije pokazao na toliku betu? Stvarno čudno

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je recimo smetao taj FT4  a ne TSH koji je bio u granicama oko 3,5, od kad sam dovela štitnjaču u red puno bolje reagiram na stimulaciju dal će mi pomoći da ostanem trudna ne znam no saznat ću uskoro

----------


## maca papucarica

Moja agonija se nastavlja... Beta 20 dpo=294.4. Nije se pravilno poduplala  :Sad: 
Dr kaže ne još plakati, nego ponoviti za dva dana i utješiti se time da je pravilno (minimalno, optimalno, što ja znam) računanje porasta bete u 48 sati x 1.8, a ne x 2, po čemu ispada da je beta taman tu, ali kako da me to utješi!?

----------


## Strašna

Jao draga, ja još uvijek nekako vjerujem da je sve ok....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Kako to Mia LIly da ti test nije pokazao na toliku betu? Stvarno čudno


Nemam pojma, nije. To je bila jedna u nizu biokemijskih..

----------


## Gabi25

Matt i još da ti ovdje nadodam- puno doktora ne obraća pažnju na neke pretrage, recimo dr.L, pa čak ni Maribor ne traže TSH i ovo što je frka nabrojala- ali budući da ste vi idiopati ne bi bilo loše sve to iščekirati, možda se u tome krije vaš problem. Jeste li ikad vadili prolaktin? 

mare vibram do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bab za iščekivanje prvog uzv-a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I svima za što god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Eh da, i za jednu inkognitušu s kojom se pratim u postupcima, pa da ju i u ovom popratim- za najljepše duplanje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inana

da.... eto, da se kod nas zadnji put obratila malpozornost na tsh, možda nebi bila biokemijska... ovak se samo možemo nadati., da bu ovaj put upalilo...

----------


## eva133

*Tigrica84, kokos, M@tt*  sretno sutra.

*Hallo* ~~~~~~~~~za veeeeeliki plus.

----------


## M@tt

> Matt i još da ti ovdje nadodam- puno doktora ne obraća pažnju na neke pretrage, recimo dr.L, pa čak ni Maribor ne traže TSH i ovo što je frka nabrojala- ali budući da ste vi idiopati ne bi bilo loše sve to iščekirati, možda se u tome krije vaš problem. Jeste li ikad vadili prolaktin?


A zbog čega jedan takav doktor ne obrača pozornost na te hormone recimo a postoji mogućnost da zbog toga dolazi do biokemijske? Ili Maribor isto... Ne razumijem..... Ako sada ne uspije obavezno čemo odratiti sve potrebne pretrage. Nismo vadili prolaktin... Isreno niti ne znam što je to, čuo sam o tome, nešto povezano sa stresom jel? To bi već mogao biti problem s obzirom na stres na poslu....Di se to vadi uopće?

----------


## Charlie

M@tt prolaktin se vadi u bilo kojem labu koji radi i spolne hormone. Pricekajte sutra i konzultacije s doktorom. Postoje doktori i embriolozi ciji je stav da je "sve zapisano u embriju" tj. da uspjeh ovisi o tome da se pogodi pravi embrij sposoban za implantaciju i zdravu trudnocu. Tu dosta ima ulogu i faktor srece, koliko god to bilo tesko prihvatit jer se ne moze na sve utjecati. Nije lose provjeriti stitnjacu i prolaktin, ako bi se ne daj boze zaredalo vise biokemijskih u obzir dolaze i imunoloske i koagulacijske pretrage, ali daleko ste vi od toga. Drzite se  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

maco - nemoj mi se nervirat, bit  ce  to dobro   :Love: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
M@tt   vama  zelim veliku betu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

maca  papucarica, znam kako ti je grozno, imala sam i sama nedavno agoniju nepravilno duplirajuće bete ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila da kod tebe sve bude dobro, i da uskoro čuješ malo  :Heart: , bilo je na forumu i malih i nepravilno duplirajućih beta pa je sve na kraju ispalo ok!  :Kiss: 
M@tt, žao mi je zbog testića ali ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sutra beta pokaže suprotno  :Klap: !

čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a tužnicama  :Love: !

----------


## frka

Charlie, imas pravo - malo sam pozurila s imunologijom i sl., ali mislim da je osnovna stvar prije MPO postupka provjeriti hormone i stitnjacu jer nam je svima jasno koliko to moze utjecati na ovu problematiku... pogotovo bi idiopati to trebali!! mislim...sto da ljudi ostavljaju silan novac na postupke, a u podlozi moze biti neki lako rjesiv problem... a zasto neki lijecnici tim stvarima ne pridaju paznju...a ne znam... nije da sam zagovornik dizanja panike i trazenja problema u najmanjim sitnicama, ali to da poremecena funkcija stitnjace ili sky-high prolaktin moze ometati zacece vec i pticice na grani pjevaju...

da se nadovezem na ValuMalu - i moj je TSH prije trudnoce bio oko 3,5, ali je onda bitno da su svi ostali parametri u redu - znaci da je fT4 cini mi se iznad 15 i da su antitijela negativna. na pocetku trudnoce mi je TSH pao na oko 1, ali je s njim roknuo i fT4 (sto je inace cudna kombinacija) pa mi je dr.R recimo rekao da bi i to bilo za uvodjenje Eutyroxa da nije bilo ljeto (ljeti je potreba za tim hormonom manja nego zimi). znaci nije to bas sve crno-bijelo i ako nema ocitog razloga zasto ne dolazi do trudnoce, vrijedi bar ove osnovne stvari iscekirati... i mislim da je dr.R the man za to da se ljudi bar upute koje pretrage obaviti i sl.

sretno svima!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Za sve koji danas vade bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Gabi25*, šaljem ti puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan postupak!!! I potpisujem te u svemu što si rekla m@ttu, jer da je i meni dr. L. nakon nekoliko neuspjeha predložio daljnje pretrage, vjerojatno bih sada u rukama držala svoju bebu koja se bila začela u 01/2011, ali uz moje jake mutacije na trombofiliju je bilo nemoguće održati trudnoću bez heparina  :Sad: . Po dr. L. ja sam bila savršeno zdrava dok nisam uzela stvar u svoje ruke, otkrila mutacije mojih gena na tromb., imala začepljen ljevi jajovod ( a pitanje je što je i s desnim), a danas idem na dg. histeroskopiju da vidim kakvo je stanje maternice ( iako većina dr. tvrdi da bi se vidjelo na uzv da ima nešto,ali više ništa ne vjerujem dok sama ne provjerim stanje).
M@tt, svejedno vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da današnja beta bude iznenađujuće dobra!!!

----------


## Inesz

*Mury*, meni je dr R. iz pol. V.,  prije nego sam se spremala na postupak rekao da bi trebala napraviti histeroskopiju. Na moje pitanje je li to nužno, zar se ne može stanje vidjeti UZ, on je odgovorio da ultrazvuk ne može vidjeti sve promjene.


Pratim u ovim prethodnim postovima rasprave o hormonskim pretragama (TSH, PRL) i utjecaju hormona na začeće i trudnoću  u IVF-u.  Svi mi koji smo to ijednom prošli, dobro znamo da  na uspjeh/neuspjeh djeluje ogromon broj faktora. 
Ako ostavimo postrani čimbenikeuspjeha/neuspjeha koji zahtjevalju puno rada učenja i znanja iskustva  poput kvalitetne hormonske  stimulacije, pravilno procjenjenog vremena aspriracije, kvalitete i standarda rada laboratorija, znanja  i edukaciju osoblja i drugo, ostaju čimbenici uspjeha/neuspjeha IVF-a koji se daju lako korigirati npr. poput stanja sa hormonima štitnjače. 
Sve dok medicinska struka ne bude imala znanstvene dokaze i jedinstvene smjernice koje govore da ne postoji utjecaj štitne žlijezde na začeće, držim da je potrebno napraviti sve da se otkrije i otkoni možebitni takav utjecaj.
Smatram da je u skladu sa pravilima struke, etičnoi humano-ispitati sve hormone i sve druge pretrage, više puta ako treba, zatim tamo gdje je potrebno i moguće korigirati stanje sa hormonima, prije nego se krene prema teškom putu IVF-a.

Jer, nemojmo zaboraviti da je U Hrvatskoj na snazi Zakon koji onemogućava zlatni stadard liječenja neplodnosti, i da je ovo što smo prošli i prolazimo u zadanje dvije i pol godine zapravo neadekvatno liječenje. Tim Zakonom svima je smanjena šansa za roditeljstvo, a zašto onda ne učiniti i ne provjeriti sve što može utjecati i inteferirati sa IVF postupkom i možda na taj način malo povećati šansu uspjeha? Ovim načelom trebali bi se voditi svi liječnici, dakle i oni koji rade u privatnim praksama-jer na sreću njihovi pacijenti koji sami plaćaju svoje postupke imaju svoje pravo na pretrage u javnim ustanovama zdravstva na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja i te pretrage ne moraju platiti vlastitim novcem.

Zašto ne paraviti sve pretrage čiji rezultati mogu utjecati na ishod IVF-a, osobito ako će prosječan par u Hrvatskoj za taj IVF raditi pola godine da zaradi novce za taj postupak? A naši strahovi, nadanja, razčaranja.... ionako nemaju svoju cijenu.

----------


## mare41

Inesz, a tvoj post (kao i potpis), neprocjenjiv :Heart:  (al mogla si i kavu skuhat :Smile: )
ajmo za današnje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

Sad nakon svega ovog pročitanog dolazim u iskušenje za promjenu doktora i da za sljedeći postupak ako će biti potrebno odemo kod dr. R. u Vili.... 
Iskreno malo sam razočaran sad... Platili smo tolke novce kod dr. L., a on ne traži sve te pretrage, koje bi mogle imati utjecaj na pozitivan krajnji ishod.

Sjećam se prvi put kad smo došli kod njega, ga je draga pitala da li bi trebalo odraditi neke hormone i onda joj je on rekao da on na temelju rasta folikula može na pamet odrediti koje su vrijednosti njezinih hormona. U to vrijeme mi je to zvučalo jako profesionalno od njega i davalo dojam da čovjek fakat zna što radi, ali sad ne bi isto rekao. Ne znam..

----------


## Gabi25

Matt ma zna on šta radi, on je stvarno vrhunski stručnjak i on to stvarno može na temelju uzv-a ali ne može vidjeti npr. TSH ili prolaktin. Ali kao što sam ti već objasnila on previše pažnje ne pridaje tome, više vjeruje da je sve stvar dobrog embrija.
Ovo će ti najbolje ina objasniti jer je i ona takvog razmišljanja ali to opet ne znači da vi kao idiopate prije toga ne morate napraviti sve pretrage.

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt kao što su cure napisale mnogi dr. sve te hormone i ne gledaju pogotovo kad je 1. IVF u pitanju. Kad se sjetim i mi smo krenuli u vašim godinama i šta je najžalosnije i mi smo bili kao idiopati i radili su nam najprije 3 AIH pa tek onda IVF-ove, onda smo promjenili kliniku i drugi dr. je skužio da imam endometriozu i mm ne baš tako dobar spermiogram no i dalje smo redali neuspjehe, onda smo skužili i da loše reagiram i da imam puno praznih folikula pa kad sam konačno došla do dr. R iz Vilija on je skužio da imam visoki prolaktin i niski FT4 koji mi vjerojatno tu radi probleme. Uglavnom dosta smo dr. promjenili i sa svakom promjenom saznali neku novu dijagnozu, tko zna da smo ostali kod onog 1. dr. možda bi još bili idiopati. 
Ne govorim da će se i vama sve to dogoditi no  čini mi se da čim više kopaš više toga otkrivaš.

----------


## mare41

Gabi, nije sigurno sve stvar dobrog embrija, nažalost (treba se prebaciti na teme o hormonima).

----------


## Inesz

Mare, moj potpis kaže da nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Ne odustajmo od nade prije vremena. 
Ja sam svoju trudnoću na početku bila otpisala, nisam se nadala dobrom. I danas dok komuniciram sa svojim sinom, dok mu pričam, dok mazim trbuh, imam nekakav osjećaj krivnje jer nisam vjerovala u trudnoću i njegov budući život u meni.

Znam da je ovakav slučaj iznimka, da iskusni liječnici u svom radom vijeku vide jedan-dva-tri ovakva slučaja, ali svako treba gajiti nadu sve dok sigurne činjenice ne dokažu da treba ići ponovo, iz početka.


Svim čekalicama bete, od srca žeim velik broj na papiru i da se dupla baš kao iz knjiga!!!


M@tt, dr L. je stručnjak, to je neosporno, ali IVF je jedan od najkompliciranijih medicinskih postupaka, i u medicini nisu poznati svi faktori koji utječu na njegov ishod. Zato uspjeh u IVF-u često zovemo srećom, to radimo zapravo stoga jer ne znamo što sve dovodi do uspjeha. 

M@tt, vrijeme je na vašoj strani, spremi ste učiti, učitnite sve što treba, ali prvo sačekajte rezultate ovog postupka.

----------


## M@tt

> Ne govorim da će se i vama sve to dogoditi no  čini mi se da čim više kopaš više toga otkrivaš.


Upravo tako....

----------


## Sonja29

dok pohvatam sve šaljem vam ogromne vibre....

----------


## artisan

svim čekalicama malo i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dea84

M@tt, sretno danas s betom....

----------


## dea84

maca papucarica...mislim na tebe da sve bude ok.

----------


## tikica78

Bok cure i decki ja se evo isto prijavljujem kao cekalica bete,jučer mi je bio transfer tri embrija...

----------


## eva133

Evo cure moje draga da vam se javim i otkrijem da sam ja ona Valina prijateljica koja je popiškila u subotu prvi testić. 
Budući da je bila blaga crtica, popiškila sam ga i u nedjelju i u ponedjeljak-sve blage crtice, ali vidljive.
Danas na jeftinom testu crta istog intenziteta i debljine kao i kontrolna. 
Eto da se više ne skrivam.
Još samo beta u petak pa će se lakše disati!!!!!

----------


## Charlie

*eva133* čestitam od  :Heart: !!!! Želim ti lijepu betu i da čekanje brzo prođe!
*m@tt* razumijem vaše razočaranje. Najbolje da sjednete s doktorom i porazgovarate. Hormoni štitnjače i prolaktin nisu ni preskupe pretrage i može ih draga izvaditi u bilo kojem labu, pa čak i na svoju ruku. Možda bude sve školski i opet nećete znati što se nije poklopilo ovaj put, ali to su stvari koje bi trebalo povremeno kontrolirati kao i spolne hormone. Mnoge od nas s dužim stažem u MPO vodama smo radile stvari na "svoju ruku", prvenstveno mislim na pretrage, na temelju iskustava s foruma i preporuka raznih dr, ne nužno onog gdje se liječite, jer nisu svi doktori jedinstvenog stava - u medicini stvari nisu crno-bijele.
*Sara38* lijepi rezultat i ~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## tikica78

Eva koji dpt si radila prvi testic?

----------


## eva133

tikice prvi test sam radila 9dpt i crtica se vidjela, ali je bila jako svijetla.

----------


## kitty

eva133 čestitam na testiću, baš sam si nekako mislila da bi ti mogla biti ta tajnovita frendica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu  :Very Happy: !
tikica78 nek ti vrijeme do bete brzo prođe i naravno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde!

----------


## tikica78

Hvala ti kitty! Vidim i ti ćeš skoro u postupak, pa nek ti bude dobitan!

----------


## ruža82

Svim čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ .  Eva133 čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (isprazni inbox)

----------


## đurđa76

Eva čestitam na plusićima i nek bude sretno i dalje!!!!
i moram i ovdje čestitati našoj Veneri koja isto ima lijepu pozitivnu betu(ma šta lijepu,prekrasnu!!!!)

----------


## Mia Lilly

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje bete!

----------


## crvenkapica77

eva   cestitam  !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

moram spomenit  da sam zabunom prvo napisala  tikica78 cestitam ,  
mozda je to neki znak   :Smile:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## venddy

veselo je ovih dan, imamo plusića i beta. Čestitam svim našim curama koje su napokon dočekale svoje bete (i plusiće) i želim im mirne trudnoće, a svim našim čekalicma da nam nastave ovaj pozitivan niz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

Hvala vam cure.
Želim vam svima da što prije ugledate pozitivne testove.

*Ružo* ispraznila!

----------


## tikica78

> moram spomenit  da sam zabunom prvo napisala  tikica78 cestitam ,  
> mozda je to neki znak    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno


A joj super! Moze biti da je znak!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

čestitke novim trudnica,a, hallo, eva133, venera3, maca papučarica,~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
matt,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre vijesti danas!
sara38,~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitne blastice!
tiki_a, sretno!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za debelu listu trudnica u prosincu, zagužvalo se ovdje, ajme!

----------


## artisan

eva super za plusić, da bude velika beta u petak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~isti dan ju vadimo
a imaš li ti kakve simptomčiće?

----------


## ivica_k

posebne~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sonju29 i njezin 17-ti!

----------


## Bab

> čestitke novim trudnica,a, hallo, eva133, venera3, maca papučarica,~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
> matt,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre vijesti danas!
> sara38,~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitne blastice!
> tiki_a, sretno!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za debelu listu trudnica u prosincu, zagužvalo se ovdje, ajme!


Ivica, nadam se da se ne ljutiš što se švercam, ali kad si tako lijepo sve napsala
jedan debeli X na sve

cure S R E T N O !!!!

----------


## mare41

eva, čestitkeeeee!
dragoj veneri, čestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## matahari

x


> čestitke novim trudnica,a, hallo, eva133, venera3, maca papučarica,~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
> matt,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre vijesti danas!
> sara38,~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitne blastice!
> tiki_a, sretno!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za debelu listu trudnica u prosincu, zagužvalo se ovdje, ajme!

----------


## eva133

Bez obzira na pozitivne testove, jako me strah. Očito staha nikad dosta.

*Artisan* nemam nikakvih simptoma. Muče me jedino pms bolovi i to ne stalno, nego više popodne i navečer. Grudi me bole kao pred mengu. Bradavice nisu promjenila boju. Da nema tih plusića na testovima, ne bi ni po čemu znala da sam trudna. Jedino što mi se često piški, ali puno i pijem jer sam stalno žedna. Po noći se još ne dižem na wc.

----------


## Tinkica

Sutra trebam vaditi betu,ali nisam izdržala i sad sam test napravila,i onaj mali kružić koji tako čekam da se popuni,ništa! I ovaj put ništa... Znam da nije 100% sigurno,no tako se i osjećam,prazno  :Sad: 
Svima vama sa plusićima i poz betama čestitam,nadam se drugi put većoj sreći kod mene!

----------


## Strašna

> Evo cure moje draga da vam se javim i otkrijem da sam ja ona Valina prijateljica koja je popiškila u subotu prvi testić. 
> Budući da je bila blaga crtica, popiškila sam ga i u nedjelju i u ponedjeljak-sve blage crtice, ali vidljive.
> Danas na jeftinom testu crta istog intenziteta i debljine kao i kontrolna. 
> Eto da se više ne skrivam.
> Još samo beta u petak pa će se lakše disati!!!!!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
Predobro!
Predrago mi!
Jedva čekam još da cujem rezultat bete  :Smile: 
Drzim fige da sve bude OK!

----------


## frka

cestitke novim trudnicama na pozitivnim testicima i betama!!!

vibrice za cekace ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

*eva133* bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  od  :Heart: ti cestitam i zelim veeeeliku betu u petak :Klap:

----------


## Maybe baby

eva133 BRAVO!!!! Čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da danas prođe sve u najboljem redu. 
I svim ostalim čekalicama bete, punkcije, transfera ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

> čestitke novim trudnica,a, hallo, eva133, venera3, maca papučarica,~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
> matt,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre vijesti danas!
> sara38,~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitne blastice!
> tiki_a, sretno!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za debelu listu trudnica u prosincu, zagužvalo se ovdje, ajme!


Veliki potpis na sve navedeno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> posebne~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sonju29 i njezin 17-ti!


e tu  moram  posebno zavibrat  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## sara38

> eva133 BRAVO!!!! Čestitam   
> M@tt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da danas prođe sve u najboljem redu. 
> I svim ostalim čekalicama bete, punkcije, transfera ~~~~~~~~~


Šlepam se i dodajem za Sonju29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## ValaMala

*M@tt*, kada su rezultati bete?

----------


## M@tt

> *M@tt*, kada su rezultati bete?


Ma na poslu sam. Poslije 15 sati... Javim čim se oporavimo od šoka....

----------


## king

Cure moja beta danas, 14 dt iznosi *3175* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
...vraćena 3 embrija...poprilično me sada strah
u četvrtak ponovno vađenje

----------


## eva133

Ajme *king* čestitam.
*M@tt* puno sreće i neka se dupla.
*Tigrica84, Kokos* gdje ste cure? Ajmo bete!!!

----------


## M@tt

> Cure moja beta danas, 14 dt iznosi *3175*
> ...vraćena 3 embrija...poprilično me sada strah
> u četvrtak ponovno vađenje


Ajme kolka beturina, čestitam King. To su blizanci jel?  :Smile:

----------


## rose

uuu koja beta *king*,čestitam od srca...
da je meni i puno manja skakala bi od sreće

a jeli bilo kakvih simptoma?

----------


## Lua

ajme koliko novih trudnica....čeeeestitam cure  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice!!!!

Matt~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta iznenadi

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## king

eva...i tebi želim veliku betu...cure još nisu došle do kopa...javit će se
m@tt.....da  i vas razveseli danas beta! 
rose bilo je simptoma...al istih kao i u 3 prethodna neuspješna...tak da se nismo nadali ovolikoj beti

----------


## ValaMala

*king*, koliko embrija su ti vratili i koji dan?

----------


## venddy

vau king ovo se stvarno zove beta, čestitam od srca :Klap:

----------


## king

Vala...3 embrija 8 st, 3 dan...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*King*, čestitam na ogromnoj beturini!

----------


## kitty

king, čestitam  :Very Happy: !

----------


## dea84

King....svaka čast na beturini  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*King* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## mare41

king, čestitkeee!

----------


## lasta

> čestitke novim trudnica,a, hallo, eva133, venera3, maca papučarica,~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
> matt,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre vijesti danas!
> sara38,~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitne blastice!
> tiki_a, sretno!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za debelu listu trudnica u prosincu, zagužvalo se ovdje, ajme!


king čestitke

i da se ova viroza trudnica,pozitivnih beta i testića raširi kao gripa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## Kadauna

> king čestitke
> 
> i da se ova viroza trudnica,pozitivnih beta i testića raširi kao gripa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~


ajmo trudnička gripa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

novim trudnicama čestitke, a moram prokomentirati, Vuk Vrhovec je napokon stvarno "proradio", čestitke.....

----------


## artisan

king čestitam na prekrasnoj beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlukaci5

King vau čestitam :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## bugaboo

Vau King koja beturina, cestitam od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Cestitam *King* :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  Beta je bas waaaaauu.To su duplici garant(nadam se zbog tebe i zbog rizicne trudnoce da se nisu sva tri primila,a opet mi je drago kad vidim ovoliku betu :Embarassed: )

----------


## king

*VELIKO**HVALA *  svima!!! :Smile:

----------


## innu

> ajme koliko novih trudnica....čeeeestitam cure  
> 
> *Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice!!!!
> 
> Matt~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta iznenadi
> 
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~



x

----------


## frka

bravo eva, hallo, venera, king!!! ostali - nastavite niz!!! 

king, fakat vaaaaau koja beta!!!

----------


## M@tt

Cure hvala vam svima od srca za vibranje i sve lijepe želje ali ništa od svega toga. Beta je 14.  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sada ću se povući malo, odtugovati (moramo naučiti kako) i onda razmisliti kako i što dalje....  :Sad: 

sretno svima

----------


## ina33

Dragi *Matt*, 

točno onako kako većinski završava teba od 50, to je biokemijska. 

Ništa nećete morati raditi,nema tu potrebe za kiretiranjem, za par dana doći će menga, možete stati s utrićima, ali to je već vjerojatno i dr. rekao. 

Znam da vam se sada srušio svijet, ali na tako male bete treba bit oprezan, jer je ipak bitno veća šansa da ne završe dobro, samo iznimke završavaju dobro, možda nekih 20%, po mom šecungu, takvih malih beta bude happyend... 

Ali.. nikad ne znaš... U ovome svemu to su ionako postotci s kojima baratamo - uspješnost po postupku je nekih 30% kad se mogu oplodit sve jajne stanice i normalno stimulirati i kod ono najperspektivnijih slučajeva.

IVF, na žalost, najčešće ne uspijeva iz prve. Odmorite se i vidite kad i kako dalje. Mislim da ste u dobroj klinici i kod jednog od najiskusnijih dr-ova, možda je fin. opterećenje, ali možete možda ubaciti, kao premosnicu, i neku državnu kliniku ili ići negdje gdje mogu oploditi više js, iako.... zasad, ova pozitivna beta na samo 3 stanice ipak... a glupo je reći... ali... i nije tako loša... naravno, ako se ne zaredaju biokemijske.

Sretno za drugi put!!!

Doslovno, smao oni koje je pomilovala sreća uspijevaju iz prve... na žalost.. na to treba biti relativno spreman, iako najčešće i prvi neuspjeh najviše boli.

----------


## ina33

Najviše boli... jer su i očekivanja najveća - evo, tu ste došli, kod super dr-a, konačno i taj IVF. Ali, na žalost, većini je potrebno više od 1 put, pogotovo u uvjetima novog zakona i oplodnje 3 js, ali imaju i naši uspjeha, a pogotovo dr L. Vidite što vam je financijski i logistički izvedivo.

----------


## Bab

Dragi M@tt i TŽ, 
žao mi je da je ovako završilo.
Odtugujte skupa i počnite planirati novi postupak...i to će vam dati najviše snage...nada u uspjeh je veća od bilo koje tuge  :Smile: 

King, vauuuuuuuuuu...to se zove beta, curo !!!

ajme, ogromna je, još sam u šoku...nadam se kako je rekla i Alma da su ipak samo blizići u pitanju, zbog vaše sigurnosti.

sretno...

a bome sretno i svima sa pozitivnim testićima i onima koji vade ß...nek budu lijepe, debele pa da nam forum bude jaaaaaakooooo sretan...

i veeeliiikuuu pusu šaljem mojoj dragoj Seli  :Kiss:  draga moja čuvaj mi se jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakoooooooooooooo i mazi bušu.

----------


## tlukaci5

M@tt žao mi je, znam da boli, i to svaki put, nažalost, ne samo prvi.. :Sad: 
ali najviše snage daje planiranje idućeg pokušaja, i nadanje, odnosno neodustajanje,
a ja opet gledam pozitivno, barem beta nije bila 0.

----------


## ina33

> ..nadam se kako je rekla i Alma da su ipak samo blizići u pitanju, zbog vaše sigurnosti.


X, tj. zbog održanja trudnoće. Troplodne su... ipak nisu cilj IVF-a, pa se nadam zbog king da nije troplodna. Iako... trudnoće koje počnu s tri ploda često znaju jednog izgubit putem, pa da ne dižemo nepotrebnu paniku.

----------


## Šiškica

eva i king čestitam na bebicama..  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 

bravo za VV  :Very Happy:

----------


## ana.b

Cure, molim vas pomoć!
Jučer sam bila na prvom UZV, 24dnt, odnosno 5+6 u tjednima. Doktorica je bila zabrinuta jer je plod veličine samo 2 mm, iako su se otkucaji jasno vidjeli. Iz potpisa se vidi da je i moja beta znatno manja od vaših beta u tom razdoblju. 
Da li je neka od vas imala slično iskustvo? I da li se uopće imam čemu nadati? Nakon dva spontana, sad sam u paničnom strahu i od trećeg. 
Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## inana

> Cure moja beta danas, 14 dt iznosi *3175*
> ...vraćena 3 embrija...poprilično me sada strah
> u četvrtak ponovno vađenje


najiskrenije čestitke... daš mi pol bete? frtalj? malo? zekam se, samo uživaj, i čuvaj, sretnice naša!

----------


## rose

> najiskrenije čestitke... daš mi pol bete? frtalj? malo? zekam se, samo uživaj, i čuvaj, sretnice naša!


može i meni malo hehe...
*inana* ja i ti se pratimo,jesi odlučila kad ćeš betu vadit? kako si?

----------


## kokos

> Ajme *king* čestitam.
> *M@tt* puno sreće i neka se dupla.
> *Tigrica84, Kokos* gdje ste cure? Ajmo bete!!!


Evo, pričekala sam da se prvo jave suborke pozitivke. Od mene ni u mom četvrtom ništa. Ali idem dalje!

----------


## maca papucarica

:Very Happy:  i milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blagdanski baby boom na Rodi!
*M@tt*, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
*Ana*.*b*. puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi i tvojoj mrvi, ja ti ne znam odgovoriti, ali sam sigurna da će se nać netko sa više iskustva...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Kokos*  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Curama s pozitivnim betama ČESTIIIIITAM!
A *M@tt i TŽ*... šta reći, osim da mi je jako žao što niste uspjeli! Napravite onako kako i mi svaki put napravimo...odtugujte, isplačite sve suze, i kad vratite barem mali osmjeh na lice, počnite planirati drugi postupak i vjerujte da će biti bingo! I kao što je* tlukaci* napisala_ 



			
				 ja opet gledam pozitivno, barem beta nije bila 0.
			
		

_  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

ana.b, mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu. 5+6, embrionalni odjek 2 mm... mislim da je to ok.
jesu li gestacijska i žumančana vrećica bile urednog prikaza?

smiri se i otiđi na uz za tjedan dana.

----------


## Mury

*m@tt* i *kokos*  :Love: , držite se i skupite snagu za daljnju borbu!!!
*king*, beta ti je mrak, a VV je svaki dna sve bolji, sve mi se čini da ću im se i ja opet vratiti  :Smile: 
I svima ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da do kraja ove godine bude još ljepih beta i terptajućih srčeka  :Smile:

----------


## Alcantra

> bravo eva, hallo, venera, king!!! ostali - nastavite niz!!! 
> 
> king, fakat vaaaaau koja beta!!!


veliki X

----------


## eva133

*kokos* žao mi je. Bit će bolje drugi puta.

*M@tt* tebi i tvojoj šaljem jedan :Love: 

*Tigrice* čestitam.

----------


## eva133

tvojoj ženi je trebalo pisati.
Ja sam još uzbuđena od testića pa samo brljam :Embarassed:

----------


## king

HVALA Vam svima na čestitkama  :Smile: 
inana i rose.. dam,dam rado...dijelimo na tri dijela...he,he
ina33...nadamo se da nije troplodna, ipak sam sitna i imam 52kg...ali doista je velika
tigrice i kokos :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## eva133

*king* jel moraš ponoviti betu?
Sorry, možda si negdje i napisala, ali mi promaklo.
Šta je doktor rekao na tako veliku betu?

----------


## tiki_a

M@tt žao mi je  :Sad:  , baš sam se nadala da će biti dobro.
...
king, koja teta beta, ČESTITAM!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Jao, sad sam vidjela, kokos žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

King čestitam od srca sigurno su to duplici super neka je sa srećom!

----------


## luna1

ajme ženo čestitam na ovoj Božićnoj beti :Very Happy:

----------


## ana.b

Mislim da jesu, dr nije spominjala da nisu. Još mi je sve i pokazivala, normalno je izgledalo, samo se čudila što je plod tako mali. Naručila me opet za 7 dana.
Kad sam prošli put bila trudna (missed ab 11 tt), na 5+6 je plod bio 4,4 mm. Budući da se radilo o prirodnoj trudnoći, tješim se da je bio veći jer prirodno ovulaciju imam 11. ili 12. dan, nikad 14. kako je bilo u stimulaciji uz Cetrotide.
Hvala ti na odgovoru! Na više sam mjesta postavila isto pitanje, ali valjda nitko nije imao slično iskustvo...

----------


## king

> *king* jel moraš ponoviti betu?
> Sorry, možda si negdje i napisala, ali mi promaklo.
> Šta je doktor rekao na tako veliku betu?


u četvrtak ponavljam betu.
a dr. je bio malo zabrinut premda veseo...veseliji nego ja jer ja sam bila u šoku...(dovoljno bi mi bilo i 317)...
rekao je da ćemo vidjeti kako će se razvijati situacija...nije on ništa prognozirao,vjerojatno me nije htio plašiti.
luna i tebi :Smile: ...za Božić

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt žao mi je da je tako završilo ali ajde bar je došlo do nekog kontakta, vjerujem  da će drugi put biti bolje sada se odmorite i onda u nove pobjede!

King odlična beta, eva133 i tebi želim lijepu brojku

----------


## artisan

m@tt , kokos žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

m@tt,kokos žao mi je...  :Sad: 
Eva draga,ajme,sretna sam zbog tebe jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sad mirno čekat betu i bit će veselo !!
king čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

kokos i m@tt žao mi je.tužno
svim novim trudnicama čestitam a posebno king tebe moram izdvojit jer beta je oooogromna.
svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.sretno svima

----------


## Kadauna

dobro vam jutro cure, 

evo forumska virtualna kavica...  :Coffee: 


da ne bih nekoga zaboravila, svim trudnicama čestitke.... još jednom BRAVO VV za odlične forumske rezultate...., čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, tužnicama  :Love: 

i čujem da HDZ ima neki novi spot koji govori o HDZovcima koji se ne svađaju po forumima  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Zakon ste... *Ministre*, i ovim putem Vas još jednom pozdravljam, još malo, još samo malo a onda se nadam novom zakonu koji će MPO populaciji opet pružati adekvatno liječenje!  Prije odlaska biste bar mogli dati davno obečane rezultate uspješnosti MPO-a u Hrvatskoj za 2010.g.

----------


## Jelena

Pa nije Jadranka valjda mislila da smo takvi naivci da će nas zavarati sa 6 besplatnih postupaka "jedini u Europi", a istovremeno nam ukinu optimalno liječenje. Svaki put se stresem kad vidim da nekome prijeti otkaz zbog IVF-a. A da žena ima priliku ići po normalnom europskom protokolu, a ne nekom sklepanom da zadovolji Golema i Milinovića, već bi odavno bila trudna.

----------


## sara38

*M@tt* i *Kokos* žao mi je  :Love:  :Love: .

----------


## dea84

M@tt, žao mi je...samo glavu gore i u nove pokušaje

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *M@tt* i *Kokos* žao mi je .


 :Sad:   :Sad:     zao mi je  ,  ali idemo dalje   bez  odustajanja   :Love:

----------


## Charlie

> Eh da, i za jednu inkognitušu s kojom se pratim u postupcima, pa da ju i u ovom popratim- za najljepše duplanje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala ti  :Heart:  To bih bila ja  :Smile:  Nisam baš skroz incognito, pisala sam samo na _Nizak AMH..._ temi. 
Situacija je slijedeća: 
11dp3dt blijedi +
12dp3dt malo jači +
13dp3dt *beta 212
*14dp3dt debeli +
15dp3dt *beta 392
*
Porast cca 86%. Što reći...neizvjesnost se nastavlja do petka ali na žalost uopće nemam dobar feeling, je li od nervoze ili iz drugih razloga, sve me grči u trbuhu...javim ishod!

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Mare41, tiki_a* za vas posebne ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## eva133

*Charlie* čestitke. Iskreno se nadam da će biti sve u redu. Još se malo moraš strpiti.

----------


## Bab

Charlie, nadam se da će te brojčice u petak razveseliti, kao i sve nas.
Drž' se...znam kako je to čekati treću ne baš pravilnu duplajuću ß...

----------


## sara38

*Charlie* ja ti iskreno čestitam i vibram za duplanje u petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## crvenkapica77

charlie   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

> *Charlie* ja ti iskreno čestitam i vibram za duplanje u petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak!

----------


## linalena

*STUDENI 2011.*
Gosparka, 6.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 2×SD)
Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)
Destiny child, 1.IVF, VV
Incika, 2.IVF, VV
Ana.b, 2.ICSI
Vanessa
maca papucarica, 2.AIH , CITO 
Bab, 10.ICSI
sweety, prirodno
king ,VV 4.ICSI
Tigrica84   VV
Venera3, 4.ICSI Prag
Hallo, VV
Charlie

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*


30.11    Tinkica
1.12 CorinaII,
2.12      eva133 VV  PLUS
2.12 Artisan
2.12 Vedre, CITO
2.12 Baky
2.12 Mare41
2.12 Želim bebu
3.12      mishica_zg 
3.12 Inana
5.12 maza975
5.12 skandy
7.12 crvenkapica77
7.12 Rose
8.12 bubili
9.12 luna1
9.12 cosmic
12.12 ivanicaa
12.12 Kiarad, IVF
12.12 tikica78, IVFcentar
12.12 Nikolina-Zagreb, Slo
13.12 renna, Slo
13.12 sara38

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~.*
Elena85 30.11 , tiki_a, jasna09

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
 geceta 30.11

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
zvončica cg, tantolina, dorina199, gljiva, RuMo, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 11.mjesec: lucija83, venddy, hrki, magnolija13, anddu, zlatta, MaliMimi, Sonja29
 12.mjesec:  tikki, lberc, Palcicazg, Richy, kitty, *Mare*, tonka86, sanda1977, Alcantra, Phiphy
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, kiki30, vulkan, NanaMo, Snekica, Strašna, b.a.b.y.,
2.mjesec: strategija, Dea84, olivera, Lejla37, Maybe baby, Lutkica, Linalena
3.mjesec: Argente, bili,

kako je lijepi studeni
a kako će tek biti krasan prosinac

Moram još malo urediti listu, to ću u toku tjedna

----------


## ZO

ne pratim redovito, ali sam u srcu sa svima vama  :Heart: 

svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
mare41 draga ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

> Hvala ti  To bih bila ja  Nisam baš skroz incognito, pisala sam samo na _Nizak AMH..._ temi. 
> Situacija je slijedeća: 
> 11dp3dt blijedi +
> 12dp3dt malo jači +
> 13dp3dt *beta 212
> *14dp3dt debeli +
> 15dp3dt *beta 392
> *
> Porast cca 86%. Što reći...neizvjesnost se nastavlja do petka ali na žalost uopće nemam dobar feeling, je li od nervoze ili iz drugih razloga, sve me grči u trbuhu...javim ishod!
> ...


 :Love:  sve sam ti rekla, samo strpljivo do petka i još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mare draga za tebe ću svaki dan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

*linalena* čekali smo da se vratiš iz Praga, pa da nam napraviš listu. Svaka čast.
Čestitke trudnicama, a svim čekalicama bete želim puno sreće.

----------


## frka

Charlie, vibram za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Charlie, čestitam! (ja ko papiga da je 60% dosta, a ti na 86%, nisam izmislila-tako kažu doktori :Smile: )

----------


## Snekica

Charlie vibram za najbolji ishod u koji ni ne sumnjam!!! 
Crvenkapice, danas ti je 7dnt? Kako napredujete? Simptomi?

----------


## king

charlie čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Hvala vam svima  :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

*Charlie*, moja beta je bila 9dnt 274, pa 11dnt 422, a evo nas u 30tt i mala curica lupa li lupa dolje! Želim ti sreću i mislim da je porast sasvim ok i da ne trebaš biti obeshrabrena.

----------


## Inesz

*Charlie*, nemoj biti u komi. Kasnije kad sve bude dobro, bit će zi žao da si se bedirala.
Ova beta je u redu.  :Smile:  Neka i dalje bude  sve dobro.

----------


## maca papucarica

Moja beta je u opadanju, sad se samo nadam da će brzo pasti da završim s tim dijelom. Bila sam trudna prvi put u životu i planiram to skoro ponoviti, ali na 9 mjeseci, ovo je bila, recimo, proba  :Smile: 
*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ponoviš scenarij ValeMale, Inesz, Mia Lilly... ima ih sa lijepim završetkom, zato samo hrabro! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što god vam treba

----------


## dea84

linalena, svaka čast za listu...nadam se da ima dobrih vijesti iz Praga

uuuu koliko čekalica beta, cure sretno svima :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

Evo i mene na listu čekalica bete 12. 12. Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak, i ostalim čekalicama naravno puno dobrih vibraa.

----------


## Mury

Charlie~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu u petak, mada je po meni i ova ok  :Smile: 
anddu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu 12.12!!!
Maca, jako mi je žao, ali doći će tvoje vrijeme uskoro  :Smile: 
I svima ostalim čekalicama, zbilja vas je puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam prosinac bude plodonosan!!!

----------


## kitty

maca papucarica, jako mi je žao  :Love: , ali bravo za spirit!
Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje u petak!
anddu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde a vrijeme do bete brzo prođe!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba  :Yes:

----------


## hallo

čestitam svima,,
M@tt žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## andream

Charlie, čestitam i vjerovat ću u dobar ishod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Charlie, čestitam i vjerovat ću u dobar ishod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I ja isto tako!


*maca papucarica*, žao mi je da je tako ispalo. Ali kad je već počela padati, neka padne do kraja..

----------


## renna

evo i mene u čekalicama bete 13.12
....SVIMA puno lijepih beta .....

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Charlie vibram za najbolji ishod u koji ni ne sumnjam!!! 
> Crvenkapice, danas ti je 7dnt? Kako napredujete? Simptomi?


je  je  7dpt  , nema simptoma   :Smile:   i ne zelim ih  , kad sam ih imala  bilo  sipak

----------


## Strašna

> Moja beta je u opadanju, sad se samo nadam da će brzo pasti da završim s tim dijelom. Bila sam trudna prvi put u životu i planiram to skoro ponoviti, ali na 9 mjeseci, ovo je bila, recimo, proba 
> *Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ponoviš scenarij ValeMale, Inesz, Mia Lilly... ima ih sa lijepim završetkom, zato samo hrabro! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što god vam treba


Aaaaaaa draga, pa gdje je zapelo? Steta......

----------


## Snekica

Crvenkapico samo tako nastavi, da ti konačno pošteno čestitamo!!!  :Smile: 
Maco, žao mi je! Ali kako Mia Lilly kaže, kad je već počela padati, neka nastavi, i da čim prije kreneš dalje! :Love:

----------


## eva133

Dobro jutro cure, svim današnjim čekalicama prve bete i duplajuće bete želim puno sreće.

----------


## tikica78

bok cure , i ja sam 12.12. čekalica bete!

svima vam želim puno puno sreće i budite mi sve trudne!

----------


## rose

puno sreće svim čekalica i od mene...
nadam se veselom prosincu...

imam jedno pitanje,naime u ovom postupku pijem estrofem 3x1 dnevno pa me zanima dali se menstruacija može dobiti dok ga pijem ili ne?

----------


## coolerica

Mare41, ne sviđa mi se ono što nam tvoj potpis govori. :Sad:

----------


## lasta

> Mare41, ne sviđa mi se ono što nam tvoj potpis govori.


 :Love:

----------


## venddy

Mare41 i ja sam vidjela potpis, što da kažem na to kad sve znam. Samo šaljem veliki :Love:

----------


## lasta

I umjesto da Mare čestitam na beti moram Darku čestitati na nagradi ˝Mućak

----------


## sara38

*Mare41*  :Love:   :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## ivica_k

nekako s proljeća... :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mare   :Love:

----------


## mare41

Evo da se javim napokon, jutros sam nabrzaka promijenila potpis, al nisam se stigla javit: beta je negativna i ne damo se i idemo dalje. Svima zaista hvala na podršci, i nadam se današnjim lijepim vijestima. (nadam se da nećemo zbog mene tugovati, jer ni ja više ne tugujem :Smile: )
I ja  čestitam uskoro bivšem ministru na Mućak nagradi!

----------


## tikica78

mare jako mi je žao , ali svaka ti čast kako si hrabra i ideš ideš dalje! bravo ! drži se..

----------


## tonili

Zagrljaje i puse šaljem svima, a našem *dragom ministru Milinoviću želim čestitati na osvojenoj nagradi*! 
Čestitam od srca - zaslužili ste!

----------


## ina33

Mare,  :Heart: !

----------


## ZO

mare moram  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene upravo dobila M tako da ništa i kod mene ovoga puta. Ali opet tužna jesam iako je veliki uspjeh uopće što sam imala transfer iz zamrznutih. 
Mare  :Love:

----------


## bubili

> Zagrljaje i puse šaljem svima, a našem *dragom ministru Milinoviću želim čestitati na osvojenoj nagradi*! 
> Čestitam od srca - zaslužili ste!


potpisujem

----------


## Charlie

mare41  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Također pridružujem se čestitkama našem ministru Milinoviću na zasluženoj nagradi

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Evo i mene upravo dobila M tako da ništa i kod mene ovoga puta. Ali opet tužna jesam iako je veliki uspjeh uopće što sam imala transfer iz zamrznutih. 
> Mare


ajme corina  sto me rastuži     :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mare*, *Corina*  :Love: 
Pridružujem se čestitkama šjor Mućku

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mare41*  :Love:

----------


## miga24

Mare i corina užasno mi je žao...

----------


## eva133

> Mare i corina užasno mi je žao...


Potpisujem.
Glavu gore i u nove pobjede.

----------


## vedre

tužno je ovo,tužno...
mare i corina  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*corinaII* žao mi je...
*eva133* za sutrašnju betu ~~~~~
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## anddu

Čestitke Mućak Ministru, i veeeliki bye, bye  :Bye: , nekako s ponedjeljka ne vidimo vas više u fotelji ministra...

----------


## nea0902

:Love:  Mare i Corina ... jako mi je žao

----------


## mare41

> Čestitke Mućak Ministru, i veeeliki bye, bye , nekako s ponedjeljka ne vidimo vas više u fotelji ministra...


Jednostavno mu moram još jednom mahnuti, bye bye i zaista-ne ponovilo se...

----------


## Mury

> Mare i Corina ... jako mi je žao


Cure, držite se, valjda će jednom biti bolje, mora...  :Love:

----------


## Lua

Mare41  :Love:

----------


## mare41

(svima, od srca hvala, s vama je sve lakše)

----------


## vita22

Mare :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Mare i corina, jako mi je žao  :Love:  nadam seda će vam proljeće donjeti sreću  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Mare, Corina :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

Mare, drago mi je da vidim da si (bar indirektno) sebe stavla u svoj sretan potpis.
 :Love:

----------


## kitty

Mare41, corinaII, žao mi je cure  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## rose

za *evu133* i betu danas...čekamo nestrpljivo...

i za sve ostale čekalice....
corina i mare 41 žao mi je,držite se i ne odustajte

----------


## tikica78

eva sretno ! nek bude velika beta!

----------


## ruža82

Mare i Corina, baš mi je žao :Love: 
svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ i još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Evu133, neka te današnja beta ugodno iznenadi!!

----------


## kitty

cure, evo malo kavice  :Coffee: , poslužite se!

eva133 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za oooogromnu beturinu!
svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkaste bete!

----------


## kiki30

eva,za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim ostalim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Moja današnja beta je 760, opet nije poduplana (s 392 prekjučer) ali malo je bolje. Neizvjesnost se nastavlja...

*eva133* ~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju veliku lijepu i nedvosmislenu betu!!!
*maca papucarica* kako si ti, jesi još ponavljala da vidiš jel nastavilo padati?

----------


## Bab

Cure, betočekalice... šaljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliiiiikeeeee brojčice.

Charlie, možda imaš samo malu ljeniju bebicu pa joj treba da se zalaufa...~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.

A ja sam danas opet išla vaditi ß ( ipak) jer sam jučer tak postala nervozna i zabrijala si totalni crnjak u glavi...ne znam zašto ali eto.
I današnja ß je 6901, a to je i više nego sam ja računala da bi trebala biti tako da ipak mirno čekam ponedjeljak i svoj prvi UZV.

Puno pusa svima i sretno !!!!

----------


## tikica78

Bab sad se stvarno možeš opustiti.. prekrasna beta.. uživaj draga.. da bar svi jednom ugledamo takav broj! i sretno na uzv!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

svima  za  danasnje bete  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bab  bravo  kad je  1.uzv  ?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Moja današnja beta je 760, opet nije poduplana (s 392 prekjučer) ali malo je bolje. Neizvjesnost se nastavlja...


Ni moja druga ni treća beta se nisu poduplale. Tek je četvrta skočila.

----------


## Bab

Thx curke,

crvenkapice, u ponedjeljak idem na prvi uzv, to će mi bit točno 6 tt, pa se nadam da ćemo bar točkicu vidjet...
joj, jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Moja današnja beta je 760, opet nije poduplana (s 392 prekjučer) ali malo je bolje. Neizvjesnost se nastavlja...
> 
> *eva133* ~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju veliku lijepu i nedvosmislenu betu!!!
> *maca papucarica* kako si ti, jesi još ponavljala da vidiš jel nastavilo padati?


ovo meni *Charlie* za sada skroz ok zvuči, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

*Bab*, ma skoro si  gora od mene i nek si išla vaditi betu, ja je vadila mnogo kasnije jer nisam vjerovala da je sve ok, a ona bila daleko iznad 70.000 jedinica...  :Laughing:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Bab*, crvić ipak nije dao mira  :Smile: ; prekrasna beta draga, jedva čekam izvještaj sa uzv u pon. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Charlie*, nisam više ponavljala betu, iskreno, muka mi je i od pomisli. 
"Pratim" njen pad sa testićima koji blijede, krenulo je i smeđarenje tako da se nadam da je to to. 
Koka, nemoj tražiti primjer u meni, meni je krenulo malo smeđeg već 17 dpo, to je bio prvi bed znak, mala betica u startu, onda se nije uvjerljivo poduplala, pa je počela padati. Tvoja lijepo i uporno raste i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sljedeća bude i više nego dupla da se možeš opustiti! Znam da je neizvjesnost velika, ali možeš ti to za svoju mrvu  :Zaljubljen: 

Za puno lijepih beta danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Charlie, skoro pa 100%, ~~~~~~~~~ !!!!

----------


## Charlie

*Bab* predivna beta! ~~~~ za UZ u ponedjeljak!
Divne ste, hvala svima na podršci.

----------


## eva133

Moja beta je 15dpt 1358

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo eva   eto blizanaca     :Smile: 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
cestitam

----------


## alma_itd

*Eva133* jeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Cestitam od srca.

----------


## king

bravo eva... odlično, takvu betu smo i očekivali :Smile: 
bravo i za VV

----------


## kokos

Jako, jako, jako mi je drago za ovaj krasan VV niz!
King, Tigrica, Eva i druge koje ste uspjele, napokon uživajte!

----------


## eva133

Hvala vam svima od srca.
*kokos* nadam se da ćemo i tebi ubrzo čestitati.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Moja beta je 15dpt 1358


Čestitam! Koliko vas je?

----------


## eva133

> Čestitam! Koliko vas je?


Još ne znamo. U ponedjeljak ću ponoviti betu.

----------


## kitty

eva133, bravo za betu  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje u ponedjeljak!

----------


## tikica78

eva i ovdje da čestitam, predivna beta! uživaj u svojoj tibici!  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Wow *eva*, predivna beta! Čestitam!!!

----------


## Ordep

drage moje samo  da vas pozdravim i puno vibrica za velike bete i velike čestitke novim trudnicama od nas četvero :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Eva, wooooooow...čestitam na prekrasnoj ß, ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje

----------


## Sezen

Eva  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  beta ti je odlična!

evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pon.

----------


## artisan

bravo eva čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
evo i lijepa vijest od mene, moja beta danas je 1413 :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Artisan* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Bab

ajmeeeeee....pa ovo je genijalno !!!

Artisan, čestitam od srca  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

veselo je ovdje u zadnje vrijeme, Artisan :Very Happy: 

vedre di si nam, neka bude velika beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

Eva133, Artisan  bete su vam suppppeeeerrrrrrrr!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Eva, Artisan pridružujem se čestitkama...

----------


## tikica78

artisan čestitam i tebi!!! predivan je danas dan! još je jedna cura na drugom forumu javila pozitivnu betu danas od dr.L.. super svima velike čestitke!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam! Izgleda da obama trudnoća počinje kao blizanačka, ali treba pričekat prvi UZV.

----------


## kitty

artisan, odlična beta, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: !

----------


## Charlie

Artisan čestitam!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> bravo eva čestitam 
> evo i lijepa vijest od mene, moja beta danas je 1413


Čestitam! I u ivf centru je krenulo!

----------


## eva133

*artisan* jeeeeeee!!!! Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Svim novim trudnicama cestitam na predivnim betama  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Cure, jel zna tko što se događa s linkom potpomognuta info. Kod mene ne radi već par dana.

----------


## tiki_a

> Hvala ti  To bih bila ja  Nisam baš skroz incognito, pisala sam samo na _Nizak AMH..._ temi. 
> Situacija je slijedeća: 
> 11dp3dt blijedi +
> 12dp3dt malo jači +
> 13dp3dt *beta 212
> *14dp3dt debeli +
> 15dp3dt *beta 392
> *
> Porast cca 86%. Što reći...neizvjesnost se nastavlja do petka ali na žalost uopće nemam dobar feeling, je li od nervoze ili iz drugih razloga, sve me grči u trbuhu...javim ishod!
> ...


Dakle Charlie, pa jedva sam te pronašla! Kakva lijepa vijest, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:  A beta u startu baš i ne mora rasti 100%, meni ovo izgleda jako lijepo. ~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## tiki_a

mare41  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

charlie, prekrizila sam sve svoje prste da se dalje sve razvija kako treba!
bab vibram za uzv :Smile:  
artisan i eva cestitam :Very Happy:  !

----------


## Alcantra

eva133 i artisan čestitke na današnjim betama!!!

----------


## vedre

nažalost ni ovaj put ništa.....ipak ne gubim nadu i već se dogovaramo za dalje.
eva133 i artisan čestitam cure

----------


## artisan

hvala svima na čestitkama,
vedre žao mi je :Love:  :Love:

----------


## matahari

x



> eva133 i artisan čestitke na današnjim betama!!!

----------


## tiki_a

eva, artisan, jako simpatične bete, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Ordep  :Heart: 
Charlie, koliko mrvica ti je vraćeno?
...
vedre  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Tiki vracene su dvije. Bas je ovo drama s betama. Gledam ove danasnje lijepe velike brojcice i sve mi smijesna i tuzna istovremeno moja. Ponavljam za 4 dana, a do tad se trudim ignorirat situaciju da se ne izludim.

Vedre zao mi je. Nadam se da ce vam 2012. donijeti srecu  :Heart:

----------


## kitty

vedre, baš mi je žao  :Love: 
Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu u ponedjeljak, neka dalje bude sve školski!

----------


## Strašna

*Eva*, evo da i još jednom ovdje čestitam na krasnoj beti..... To je odlično. Napokon! Zaslužila si ju...
Čestitke i svim drugim curama....ovo su super vijesti sa VV. To je baš ono sto treba meni koja se spremam na svoj 1 IVF u 1.mj.

----------


## kiki30

Eva , artisan čestitam na betama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maybe baby

Eva. artisan čestitam na lijepim betama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:  
Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje bude sve u najboljem redu.  :Heart:

----------


## eva133

*vedre, mishica* žao mi je.

----------


## Lua

Eva, Artisan čeeestitke  :Very Happy:  !

Vedre  :Love:

----------


## lberc

Eva,Artisan,čestitam,prekrasne bete!
Vedre,žao mi je

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy:  cestitke svim novim trudnicama 

mare veliki zagrljaj

Charlie vibram i vjerujem da je sve ok
I moje bete su bile male, puno manje od tvoje pa gle ih sad

Tiki-a ti si uvijek u mojim mislima

Svima vibre

----------


## ježić

*eva133 i artisan*, čestitam cure! :Very Happy:  Prekrasne bete!

----------


## tiki_a

Ginger  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## artisan

hvala svima na čestitkama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## luna1

nisam bila neko vrijeme na forumu a ono beby bum, čestitke svim novim trudnicama
isto tako žao mi je za sve negativne bete, draga Corina :Love: 
crvenkapica ti se drži, ja ću defitivno dobit mengu a to sam i znala imam strašna pritisak uvijek isti 11-12 dan
nema veze ja se ne bediram to mi je bio postupak da si popunim vrijeme do idućeg stimuliranog za kojeg se nadam 2 mjesec/2012
ja bi trebala vaditi betu u četvrtak , vidjet ćemo 
Bab draga za sutra  :Very Happy:   , ti sigurno nosiš dečka

svim čekalicama želim ugodnu školsku zimsku trudnoću i naravno svima glavu gore, pusa  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nezaboravan trenutak!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

samo sam došla malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Bab i predivne trenutke  sutra

----------


## tikki

Eva i artisan... Bete su vam mrak! Bravo cure i samo tako nek se nastavi!

Tužnicama  :Love:  cure nadam se da je 2012 vaša  :Smile: 

Bab~~~~~~~~ sretno sutra  :Heart: 

Ja sam krenula s pikanjem... i sad prvi puta koristim pen- iako je puno jednostavnije, moram vam reći da bez mućkanja onih praškića i bočica nekako uopće nemam feeling da sam u postupku  :Razz:

----------


## maca papucarica

> [ Ja sam krenula s pikanjem... i sad prvi puta koristim pen- iako je puno jednostavnije, moram vam reći da bez mućkanja onih praškića i bočica nekako uopće nemam feeling da sam u postupku


 :Laughing:  Dabogda ni ne skužila da si bila u postupku, a već bila trudna!
*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trenutak savršene sreće sutra! 
*Crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu i kraj svih briga!

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za *Bab* i Uz sutra :Very Happy: 
I jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sutrasnje vadilice bete :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*Bab*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV!!!
*Crvenkapice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku beti!!!
I svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

jutarnja   :Coffee:   pa još jedna   :Coffee: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete danas
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plodne punkcije
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za obećavajuće transfere
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prve UZVe
i posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mala drhtava srčeka

PS-lista nakon beturina, jasno i danas ne namjeravam nikoga prebacivati na najdonji dio, jel smo se razumjele

----------


## Charlie

Bab ~~~~ za danasnji uz!
Crvenkapice ~~~~~ za lijepu betu!
Ja svoju ponavljam sutra.

----------


## artisan

i od mene malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bab, crvenkapicu, i sve ostale,
i ja sutra svoju ponavljam

----------


## tigrical

*Sara38, bab, crvenkapica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim tužnicama

----------


## mare41

linči, hvala na kavi....
evo i mene s vibricama za bab za srčeko, za crvenkapicu za lijepu betu i saru~~~~~~~~~i za sve koje sam zaboravila
dobro jutro i bivšem ministru zdravstva, hvala na mračnom dobu MPO-a, nikad više takvih ministara!

----------


## eva133

Dobro jutro, ja sam svoju betu danas ponovo vadila. Nalazi su malo kasnije.

Svim čekalicama bete puuuuuuuuuno sreće.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Iako me boli glava, probudila sam se sretna što nam Mile odlazi s vlasti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svima za sve što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

e  da i ovdje  javim  svoju lijepu betu   334
u  soku sam  jos

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, to smo i očekivali!!!!!!! bravo, čestitke!!!!

----------


## artisan

crvenkapice čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

*Crvenkapice* čestitam od  :Heart: !!! Nadam se da je smeđarenje stalo i da će dalje biti sve školski!

----------


## vedre

kapice,trgnila sam jednu ljutu za tebe.čestitam još jednom.Bože fala ti

----------


## crvenkapica77

smeđeg  nema  vise  , ne znam kako da se sad ponasam  , da mirujem  i dalje ili  ?

----------


## Inesz

Jako lijepo, baš se radujem. *Crvenkapice*, čestitam!

----------


## vedre

ma isto ti još malo miruj.šta je sigurno sigurno je.jesi zvala dr?znam da će mu bit drago.

----------


## alma_itd

*Crvenkapice* cestitam od srca :Very Happy: ...To je lijepa beta...Sad jos navijam za pravilno duplanje(ja sam sa tim istraumirana,ona mi je ''druga'' beta vaznija od prve :Rolling Eyes: ).Ako je smedje prestalo onda je to bilo implantacijsko krvarenje kod tebe vjerojatno.Sad samo laganini,ne vuci tesko,ne istezi se previse,a ostalo sve normalno.Jos jednom cestitam :Klap:

----------


## rose

*crvenkapice* čestitam od srca... :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

bravo, crvenkapice!!! cestitam!!!

mislim da bi mirovanje doslo u obzir samo zbog eventualnog hematoma kod kojeg se zna javiti krvarenje. ali mozda to kod tebe uopce nije slucaj - puno je trudnica na pocetku imalo krvarenje... samo laganini...

----------


## venddy

crvenkapice čestitam od srca :Klap:  :Klap: , isto ti još malo odmaraj i sve laganini, za svaki slučaj. Baš mi je drago, neka do kraja bude sve bez ikakvih briga i problema

----------


## eva133

*crvenkapice* čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moja današnja beta iznosi 5014. Doktor kaže da dobro raste. 13.12 idem na prvi pregled.

----------


## venddy

eva to super raste, sretno i dalje draga

----------


## Reni76

*crvenkapica* ​čestitam i želim toi mirnih 9 mjeseci

----------


## Reni76

*eva 133* super duplanje

----------


## alma_itd

> *crvenkapice* čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Moja današnja beta iznosi 5014. Doktor kaže da dobro raste. 13.12 idem na prvi pregled.


Ah kako se lijepo poduplala :Very Happy: ...Jedva cekam UZ da nam javis koliko ih je...ja nesto imam osjecaj da su duplici :Grin:

----------


## artisan

bravo eva, krasno je narasla :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

eva extra duplanje.bravo

----------


## rose

od mene ništa ni ovaj put,beta 0

----------


## vedre

rose žao mi je.

----------


## tikica78

crvenkapice čestitam!! super beta!
Eva i tvoja je beta prekrasno narasla sad se stvarno možeš opustiti..sretno do kraja!

rose..žao mi je.. drži se biti će jednom..

----------


## eva133

> od mene ništa ni ovaj put,beta 0


A joj, baš mi je žao.

----------


## bubili

svim curama sa ljepim betama,da sad ne nabrajam,želim puno sreće i urednu školsku trudnoću
meni je sutra dan D,a već me sada hvata fjaka jel ovih 11 dana nisam ništa osjetila,nikakve promjene

----------


## king

crvenkapice......bravo za betu:-
eva.................odlično dupanje
rose....zao mi je

----------


## pirica

*crvenkapice, eva* čestitam cure :Klap:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: 


ja sutra idem po svoje tri blastice

----------


## eva133

*pirica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra.
Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vali

*crvenkapice i eva*, čestitam!!!!  :Smile: 

*pirice*, sretno!!!

----------


## tikica78

pirice blastice.. super ! sretno!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Crvenkapice* i *eva*, čestitam!
*rose*, žao mi je.
*Pirice*, sretno!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Kapice* moram još jednom  :Very Happy:  i čestitati, jako si me usrećila! 
*Eva*, savršeno duplanje, sad čekamo uzv da vidimo jel jedna ili dvije mrvice! 
*Rose*, jako mi je žao, nadam se da te tvoja srećica čeka u 2012.
*Pirice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitne blastice! 
Čekamo *Bab*  :Yes:

----------


## eva133

Cure, šta mislite jesu to blizanci ili ne mora biti?

----------


## Charlie

*pirica* super vijesti!!! Držim palčeve ~~~~~
*Rose* žao mi je
*Eva* krasna je beta, vjerujem da ćeš sad mirno čekat prvi pregled  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

rose, jako mi je žao, al idemo hrabro dalje!
Mogu napisati da stranica u mom potpisu zasad ne radi, ko je probavao otvorit zna da ne radi.

----------


## ruža82

Rose žao mi je  :Love: 
Eva133, Crvenkapice čestitke!!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

rose, žao mi je!
Crvenkapice, to te ja pitam!!! Bravo!!! Čestitam!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!!!
Eva133, duplanje ti je više nego super! Čestitam! 
*Bab* ku-ku??? Pa gdje si??? Nestrpljivo te čekamo!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Rose zao mi je  :Love: 

Eva to bi lako mogli biti duplici :Zaljubljen: 

Crvenkapice cestitam na predivnoj beti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ela28

> *crvenkapice* čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Moja današnja beta iznosi 5014. Doktor kaže da dobro raste. 13.12 idem na prvi pregled.


Super draga  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

eva,čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  super !!
crvenkapice čestitke na beti  :Very Happy:  za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
rose,žao mi je...

----------


## sara38

> *pirica* super vijesti!!! Držim palčeve ~~~~~
> *Rose* žao mi je
> *Eva* krasna je beta, vjerujem da ćeš sad mirno čekat prvi pregled


Potpisujem.

----------


## luna1

bab :Cekam:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> kapice,trgnila sam jednu ljutu za tebe.čestitam još jednom.Bože fala ti


hehe  ludo  jedna   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

rose  zao mi je   :Sad:  


pirice  nista nisam znala  ali  cestitam  odmah na blasticama  ,odlicno, puno srece  zelim  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

luna nek ti bude ko i meni   :Wink: 
eva  duplanje je  wow

----------


## Mali Mimi

crvenkapice i eva super za bete baš mi je drago
pirice za tvoje blastice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

> e da i ovdje javim svoju lijepu betu 334
> u soku sam jos


Jupi, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!!!!

----------


## sweety

Vidim da se danas ovdje prijavljuju redom lijepe vijesti, pa da dodam svoj doprinos... 
Imamo srčeko  :Grin: 


Svim ostalima želim ispunjenje želja  :Zaljubljen:  !!!
Sretno!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

*Sweety*.................... krasne vijesti i čestitam od  :Heart: 
*Crvenkapice* i tebi čestitke... evo još jedne trudnoće iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica, ako se ne varam, vibre za dalje

*Eva*, sudeći po beti ovo bi mogla biti blizanačka, koliko su ti vratili embrija?? možda su i trojčeki? aj pogledaj ovdje, meni apsolutno najbolja stranica što se tiče bete, no i ja sam imala uistinu veliku betu..... no znajući da mi je vraćen samo 1 embriji znala sam da je samo jedna bebica..... mjerodavan je ionako na kraju SAMO uzv. 

A naša *Bab* je završila u bolnici, ne vidim da je igdje itko u vezi Bab što napisao..... ima HS pa su ju zadržali, ali i navodno ne vide plod nego samo gestacijsku pa se jaaaaaaaaaaaakooooooooooooo brine, iako su joj rekli da je možda i rano za vidjeti plod.... uglavnom joj šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok i da nas uskoro obraduje s lijepim vijestima.

----------


## kitty

crvenkapice, wow, odlična beta  :Very Happy: ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
eva133, bravo za duplanje!
rose, žao mi je  :Love: 
pirica, bravo za blastice i sretno na transferu!
sweety, čestitam na  :Heart: !
Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!

----------


## eva133

*Bab*~~~~~~~~da sve bude u redu.

*Kadauna* vraćena su mi 3 embrija.

----------


## Marnie

> crvenkapice, wow, odlična beta ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
> eva133, bravo za duplanje!
> rose, žao mi je 
> pirica, bravo za blastice i sretno na transferu!
> sweety, čestitam na !
> Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!


švercam se i ovo potpisjuem  :Smile: .

----------


## Mury

> crvenkapice, wow, odlična beta ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
> eva133, bravo za duplanje!
> rose, žao mi je 
> pirica, bravo za blastice i sretno na transferu!
> sweety, čestitam na !
> Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!


Ovo je tako ljepo napisano, pa ću samo dodati još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~a posebno našoj *bab* da bude sve ok  :Love:

----------


## pirica

> pirice  nista nisam znala  ali  cestitam  odmah na blasticama  ,odlicno, puno srece  zelim  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


nisam ništa prijavljivala jer fakat nisam ništa očekivala od ovog postupka, al eto iznenadilo me

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

evo ti Eva stranicu betabase, tamo imaš i za trudnoće s jednim plodom, s twinsima ali i trojčekima: 

evo bete po danima nakon ovulacije (u našem slučaju punkcije) 

za twinse: 
http://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin

za trojčeke: 
http://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Triplet

za trudnoću s jednim plodom: 
http://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

----------


## Kadauna

eva, koji je tebi dan od punkcije? Meni je 19 dan nakon punkcije beta isto bila 1450........ ne znam kad si ti imala transfer, koji dan iza punkcije?

----------


## Charlie

Bab ~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Pirica ~~~ za sutrasnji sretni transfer! Vracas sve tri?

----------


## pirica

> Bab ~~~~~~~~ 
> Pirica ~~~ za sutrasnji sretni transfer! Vracas sve tri?


a da  :Grin:

----------


## ježić

*eva133*, krasno ti je duplanje! Ja ti vibram za bliziće :Zaljubljen: 

*crvenkapice*, čestitam! :Very Happy:  Super beta! Sad još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

*pirice*, bravo za blastice! Sretno na transferu!

*sweety*, čestitam na srčeku! :Heart: 

*rose*, žao mi je! Nek ti 2012 donese sreću!

*Bab*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ prije svega da nam ti budeš dobro, a onda vibrice za tvog mališana. Nadam se da je samo još malo sramežljiv i da će se ipak pokazati!  :Kiss:

----------


## matahari

> *eva133*, krasno ti je duplanje! Ja ti vibram za bliziće
> 
> *crvenkapice*, čestitam! Super beta! Sad još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
> 
> *pirice*, bravo za blastice! Sretno na transferu!
> 
> *sweety*, čestitam na srčeku!
> 
> *rose*, žao mi je! Nek ti 2012 donese sreću!
> ...


x kad je sve tako lijepo napisano...

----------


## tiki_a

> e  da i ovdje  javim  svoju lijepu betu   334
> u  soku sam  jos


Ooooo kako lijepa beta, crvenkapica ČESTITAM   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

rose  :Love:

----------


## eva133

> eva, koji je tebi dan od punkcije? Meni je 19 dan nakon punkcije beta isto bila 1450........ ne znam kad si ti imala transfer, koji dan iza punkcije?


*Kadauna* meni su vraćena 3 četverostanična embrija 2 dan od punkcije, a prvu betu sam vadila 15 dpt i bila je 1358.

----------


## lasta

> crvenkapice, wow, odlična beta ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
> eva133, bravo za duplanje!
> rose, žao mi je 
> pirica, bravo za blastice i sretno na transferu!
> sweety, čestitam na !
> Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!




I još malo za našu Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I još malo za Saru38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Alcantra

crvenkapice čestite na beti, eva133 bravo za duplanje
rose žao mi je
pirice sretno
za bab~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dea84

za bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

Čestitke currama sa pozitivnim betama, tužnicam šaljem veliki zagrljaj!!1
Sara38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Phiphy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sretno cure!!!

----------


## Snekica

> *eva133*, krasno ti je duplanje! Ja ti vibram za bliziće
> 
> *crvenkapice*, čestitam! Super beta! Sad još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
> 
> *pirice*, bravo za blastice! Sretno na transferu!
> 
> *sweety*, čestitam na srčeku!
> 
> *rose*, žao mi je! Nek ti 2012 donese sreću!
> ...


X 
i još za* Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*phiphy*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Sweety* cestitke na srceku!
Jos malo ~~~ za Bab i piricin et ~~~~
Ja sutra vadim betu i jako me frka, ako je u petak bila 760 trebala bi sutra biti oko 3000. Drzite mi fige.

----------


## kitty

Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju beturinu  :Klap:

----------


## kandela

danas sam imala transfer 3 blastice i sad sam cekalica  :Smile:

----------


## Vali

> Ja sutra vadim betu i jako me frka, ako je u petak bila 760 trebala bi sutra biti oko 3000. Drzite mi fige.


Vau! Nisam ni znala da imas pozitivnu betu! Drzim figeeeee!

----------


## hallo

> *Sweety* cestitke na srceku!
> Jos malo ~~~ za Bab i piricin et ~~~~
> Ja sutra vadim betu i jako me frka, ako je u petak bila 760 trebala bi sutra biti oko 3000. Drzite mi fige.


 sretno draga to je to...moja je bila u petak 329 ,a jućer 1459,,,

----------


## mimi81

*crvenkapice*, čestitam! :Very Happy:  Super beta! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje! Neka ovo bude jedan novi početak!

*Bab*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve dobro i s tobom i sa mrvicom!

*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za bete, uzv...

----------


## venddy

rose baš mi je žao što nisi nastavila ovaj pozitivan niz, zato puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da već slijedeći postupak poskakujemo zbog tvoje bete
svim današnjim čekalicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete
Bab neka se mala mrvica pokaže što prije da umiri mamu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~ za današnju veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~ javi nam se s lijepim vijestima što prije  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

crvenkapica čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

Ja nemam dobre vijesti...beta malo preko 2000  :Sad:  
Imala sam loš predosjećaj od početka kad se nije poduplala ali ipak me sad dobrano pogodilo.

Svim betalicama ~~~~~~~ da vas razvesele lijepe brojčice!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

charlie   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Charlie*, jako, jako, jako mi je žao  :Heart: 

Za *Bab* i njezinu mrvu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Za sve ostale hrabre borilice, u kojim god fazama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## sara38

*Charlie*  :Love:   :Heart: .
Za *Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## mare41

Charlie, opet ponovo za 2 dana? Oće i UZV?

----------


## sweety

> *Sweety* cestitke na srceku!
> Jos malo ~~~ za Bab i piricin et ~~~~
> Ja sutra vadim betu i jako me frka, ako je u petak bila 760 trebala bi sutra biti oko 3000. Drzite mi fige.


*charlie*, mislim na tebe cijelo vrijeme, mora bit ok, bit će ok :mig:

----------


## Charlie

Betu više ne trebam ponavljati (osim na svoju ruku) a UZ za 2 dana da se vidi što se zbiva.

----------


## Charlie

Ima li vijesti od *Bab?*

----------


## mare41

Ne kužim-ne ponavljati, zar je i dr odustao? Ili? Aj čekamo UZV....

----------


## sweety

uf charlie, ja vibram i dalje....

----------


## Charlie

Dr. nije odustao, barem ne službeno tj. u komunikaciji prema meni, rekao je nastaviti s terapijom, a u ovoj fazi misli da je UZ bolji pokazatelj od bete.

----------


## mare41

E, to mi se već više sviđa :Smile: , mi se nadamo....

----------


## anddu

Charlie nadamo se najboljem :Love:

----------


## miga24

> *eva133*, krasno ti je duplanje! Ja ti vibram za bliziće
> 
> *crvenkapice*, čestitam! Super beta! Sad još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
> 
> *pirice*, bravo za blastice! Sretno na transferu!
> 
> *sweety*, čestitam na srčeku!
> 
> *rose*, žao mi je! Nek ti 2012 donese sreću!
> ...


Potpisujem!
I sweety - zašto ne promjeniš potpis? :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za UZ.

*Artisan* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta danas lijepo podupla.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Dr. nije odustao, barem ne službeno tj. u komunikaciji prema meni, rekao je nastaviti s terapijom, a u ovoj fazi misli da je UZ bolji pokazatelj od bete.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Charlie :Heart:  ja se isto nadam i dalje

----------


## thaia28

Charlie, piše da beta iznad 1200 treba malo duže da se "uduplira", između 72 i 96 sati.. čvrsto se nadam da će uzv donijeti dobre vijesti!

----------


## Strašna

> *crvenkapice* čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Moja današnja beta iznosi 5014. Doktor kaže da dobro raste. 13.12 idem na prvi pregled.


Bravo!!!!!

----------


## venddy

charlie navijam da sve bude kako treba, ne znači da neće sve još biti ok, kao što je Thaia već napisala na mnogim stranicama da se pročitat da je dupliranje unutar 72 sata također ok

----------


## kandela

http://www.bitno.net/lifestyle/znano...qdMyI.facebook

----------


## hallo

Charlie sretno mislimo na tebe.cmokic

----------


## tikica78

charlie a kolika bi trebala danas biti? nemoj posustati možda ispadne još sve dobro..

----------


## Charlie

Da se duplala, oko 3000.

----------


## nea0902

Nemoj posustajat draga ... drži se i misli pozitivno ( premda znam da je lakše to meni napisat nego tebi tako napraviti) ali nadam se da će sve ipak biti u redu!
Vibram i za Bab da sve bude super!

----------


## tikica78

ma dobro pa malo se sporije dupla, vidiš i cure kažu da je to normalno.. nemoj se sad živcirati da bebica to osjeti , lijepo odmaraj i biti će sve dobro a na uzv ti bude jedno malo srčeko kuckalo..

----------


## artisan

charlie držim fige da ipak bude u redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

moja današnja beta je 6610  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

draga čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!m  ama 3x

----------


## artisan

hvala draga i ovdje :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiki30

artisan ,super...čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

*artisan* čestitam.
Kad je 1.uz?

----------


## Tigrica84

hey cure.Evo da se i tu malo ubacim.Meni je beta29.11.  bila 410, 1.12. 1303. 9.12 idem na prvi ultrazvuk.nadam se da ce biti sve ok i da cu moci i ja biti na listi.

----------


## artisan

hvala, ne znam još, nisam se čula s dr., a vjerojatno sljedeći tjedan.

----------


## artisan

tigrice čestitam i malo za uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*tigrice* i *artisan* čestitam na odličnim brojkama i  ~~~ za prvi UZ!
*sara38* jel pao kakav testić?

----------


## eva133

Tigrice pa to je ovaj tjedan. Jedva čekam da se vratiš sa uz da čujem kakvi su dojmovi.

----------


## mimi81

Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti s uzv!

----------


## linalena

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
 Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
 Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
 Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
 DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
 Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
 Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
 Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
 Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
 Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
 Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
 Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
 Lela77, prirodno
 Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
 Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
 Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
 Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
 Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
 Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
 Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
 Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
 Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
 Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
 Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
 Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
 Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
 Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
 Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
 Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
 Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
 Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
 Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
 Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
 Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
 nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
 TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
 Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
 ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
 Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
 Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
 Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
 Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
 Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
 Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
 Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
 Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
 Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
 Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
 Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
 Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
 Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
 Blue bear, prirodno
 Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
 Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
 Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
 MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
 Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
 tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
 Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
 Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
 Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
 Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
 Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
 Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
 Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)
 bublica3, prirodno (nakon 3 AIH, 1 IVF Petrova, 1 IVF MB, 3 IVF-a CITO)

*LIPANJ 2011.*
 nana1976, IVF, VV 
 maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
 tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
 Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
 Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
 prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
 Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
 andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
 Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
 kaja76, 1. AIH, KBC Ri (nakon 1x prirodna trudnoća, missed ab)
 faith79, IVF, PFC 
 Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
 alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
 Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011.*
 zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
 andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
 honeybee, IVF Petrova
 đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
 Inesz, 1. ICSI, Vinogradska
 darkica, 3. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 2xICSI IVF Centar)

*KOLOVOZ 2011.*
 MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
 Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
 nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
 nora, FET, Prag
 Biogaja, prirodno
 lasta, 2. FET, Ljubljana (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x FET Ljubljana)
 hop, 2. IVF, Prag PFC (nakon 1x IVF Prag)

*RUJAN 2011.*
 kerolajn5, prirodno (nakon 3x IVF, 2x prirodni IVF)
 medeni, 1. ICSI, Prag
 kordica, 1. IVF, SD (nakon 3xAIH SD) TRIGEMINI
 kia, 1. FET, Prag (nakon 1x ICSI SD, 1x ICSI Prag)
 mirna26, 3. IVF/ICSI
 Lua, secICSI CITO
 inaa, CITO
a72, prirodno (u pripremi za  FET)
 Tina2701, 2.AIH (nakon 1.IAH KBO)
Sela , Prag
Pea, secICSI, CITO

*LISTOPAD 2011.*
 miga24, secICSI, Petrova (nakon 2IVF, Petrova)
 ježić  , 1.IVF, Petrova (nakon 4AIH, Petrova)
Malena19, VV
Simicv, Pronatal
Hakya, 2.ICSI CITO (nakon 1 ICSI Firule)
Nety, 2.IVF, Petrova
Amly, 7. IVF
Luna81 , VV
Mmare, 1.IVF, SD (nakon 3×AIH)
kockica1, 2. ICSI Prag (nakon 1 CITO)
Morska vila, 2.ICSI Vili
Šimica14

*STUDENI 2011.*
Gosparka, 6.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 2×SD)
Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)
Destiny child, 1.IVF, VV
Incika, 2.IVF, VV
Ana.b, 2.ICSI
Vanessa
Bab, 10.ICSI
sweety, prirodno
king ,VV 4.ICSI
Tigrica84,   VV
Venera3, 4.ICSI Prag
Hallo, VV
Charlie
mirjana s, Ri ,secICSI (nakon 3.ICSI i 1 sek)

*PROSINAC 2011*
eva133, VV  
Artisan, IVFcentar 1.IVF (nakon 3 AIH)
crvenkapica77, CITO, secICSI (nakon 3AIH i 3 ICSI)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

2.12 Baky
2.12 Želim bebu
2.12 MaliMimi
8.12 bubili
9.12 luna1
9.12 cosmic
12.12 ivanicaa, VV
12.12 Kiarad, IVF
12.12 tikica78, IVFcentar
12.12 Nikolina-Zagreb, Slo
12.12  anddu
12.12 jasna09
13.12 renna, Slo
13.12 sara38
13.12 Elena85
13.12 tiki_a
17.12 Kandela, VV 
18.12 geceta
19.12 Phiphy , Ri
19.12 Pirica 
19.12  BillieJean, Vg

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~.*
 mala bu

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
 gljiva 7.12

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
zvončica cg, tantolina, dorina199, RuMo, tikki, pilek

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 
 magnolija13, crna ovca, lucija83

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 12.mjesec:  lberc, Palcicazg, Richy, kitty, spodoba, *Mare*, tonka86, sanda1977, Alcantra, 
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, kiki30, vulkan, NanaMo, Snekica, Strašna, b.a.b.y., ivica_k, venddy, Hope31
2.mjesec: strategija, Dea84, olivera, Lejla37, Maybe baby, Lutkica, linalena, malenaab, luna1
3.mjesec: Argente, bili,

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
 Abys, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, anakob, applepie , aska , aslan, Aurora blu, Barbarella, Bea, bebolino, Becky, beilana, believes, belma3, BlaBla123, Bluebella, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, , Bubzi, butterfly101, Cannisa, Chiara, chris, ciklama1, CorinaII, Čičkolo , Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, Dona, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi25,  hedoniza, hope, , hrki, inada , Inana , Inna28, innu, Iva15, Ivana0409, ivanchi78, ivka13, izida, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jopam, jo1974, kiara79, kika222, kiša, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, laky, lastin rep, Legal alien, Leva, Loly, luci07, ljiljan79, maca papucarica, m arta, Maja_st,  MalaMa, Mala Maja, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, marincezg, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška , Mary123, matahari, maza975, M@tt, medena8, meki, Mery0908, metkovk@, Miba, Mini3, mimi81, mishica_zg , Missixty, mistic, Mrvica7, nana0501, nera29, NerdyD , Niki, , Nina30, nina32, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, peugeot206, , pinny, plavuša 007, prima, ptica1, Reny 76, Rose , ruža82, RuzicaSB, Sanja001, Sanja1, Sany7, sg12, sildad, skandy ,slatkica, Sonja29, sonječka, Spa, taca70, tajna30, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tigrical, Tina B, Tinkica,  tlukaci5, Toyota, TrudyC, Vedre , Vuki, Zeena, zlatta



*Puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...
puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. 
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*

----------


## tiki_a

> uf charlie, ja vibram i dalje....


Potpisujem! ... I vjerujem da će biti dobrih vijesti sa uzv-a~~~~~
sweety bravo za  :Heart:

----------


## Tigrica84

> Tigrice pa to je ovaj tjedan. Jedva čekam da se vratiš sa uz da čujem kakvi su dojmovi.


Hvala ti draga na dobrim zeljama.Svakako javim kako je proslo.

----------


## hallo

Sutra opet beta,opet srah,iscekivanje,,,,,jedva čekam da prođe vise. Eva 133 blizanci  :Wink:

----------


## hallo

> sretno draga to je to...moja je bila u petak 329  ,a jućer 1459,,,


 držim fige saljem veliki zagrljaj

----------


## hallo

Ovo sam gore mislila napisat  za Charlie..s moba pišem pa mi se sve zbrka :Wink:

----------


## ježić

Cure, svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA

Sretno svima!

----------


## mala bu

evo, ja se prijavljujem na listu za tamo negdje kraj 1.mj. /poč. 2. 2012. za IVF...btw, čekamo lijekove, rekla dr da su trenutno negdje oko broja 350, mi smo 418 pa kad mislite da bi to moglo biti?

----------


## ines31

Ne pišem često ali Vas redovno pratim, puno sreće svima, čekalicama punkcija, transfera, beta malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve!!!! :Heart: 
Mi smo napunili godinu dana i već razmišljamo o pojačanju, nadam se da će to biti po novom zakonu!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## vita22

I ja se prijavljujem na listu za 2 mj.......akcija....sretno svim novim trudnicama.....i onima koji sitno broje do bete.......posebno Sari38......... :Smile:

----------


## uporna

*charlie* što da ti kažem osim znam kako ti je samo što sam ja to prolazila sa UZV jer nisam vadila bete. Nikad više neću propustiti izvaditi za dva dana betu radi kontrole. Pusa i veliki zagrljaj šaljem.

----------


## ina33

*Charlie*, držim palčeve~~~~~~!!!. 

Misli onako kako želiš mislit i kako ti paše mislit, plodu je apsolutno svejedno, na njegove već iskombinirane kromosome, koji jedini određuju tijek ove trudnoće, niti pozitiva niti negativa nema utjecaja, tako da je ovo o osjećanju pozitivnih/negativnih misli, iskreno, i bit ću politički nekorektna zbog žena koje se živciraju jer se živciraju - glupost - znam da to charlie zna, ali pišem zbog drugih čitača ovog topica.

----------


## ina33

Jednako tako, niti odmaranje nema ama baš nikakve veze s ishodom trudnoće, ali charlie to zna. Sori, cure, možda sam malo pregruba, ali meni je bitno zastupat razumsku stranu, bez "mitologije" na tu temu, ma kako je možda i koji dr. onako... lakonski, stila weather talk, a pogotovo ako se upleo i koji zakonsko-nužni psiholog - potencira.

----------


## kitty

cure, evo malo friške jutarnje kavice  :Coffee: , ima svega, poslužite se!

linalena, bravo za listu  :Klap: 
koliko vidim, danas nema betalica pa ću onda poslati puuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za uspješne pukcije i transfere, čekanja sa što manje nervoze, velike i pravilno duplirajuće bete...  :Very Happy: 

mi smo krenuli sa pripremom za sekundarni  :Rolling Eyes: , ne očekujem ništa ali opet - nikad se ne zna!

----------


## Charlie

*hallo* sretno s današnjom betom! Uvjerena sam da će biti lijepa s obzirom na dosadašnje super brojke.
Hvala svima na podršci, puno mi znači. *Uporna*  :Love:  sjetila sam se i ja tvog slučaja od prije ljeta kad je krenula ova beta-saga. Nadam se da će se sutra na UZ vidjeti neko razrješenje.

----------


## hallo

> *hallo* sretno s današnjom betom! Uvjerena sam da će biti lijepa s obzirom na dosadašnje super brojke.
> Hvala svima na podršci, puno mi znači. *Uporna*  sjetila sam se i ja tvog slučaja od prije ljeta kad je krenula ova beta-saga. Nadam se da će se sutra na UZ vidjeti neko razrješenje.


bit će i tebi dobro vidjet ćeš,velika pusa

----------


## Vali

*Charlie*, držim fige za ultrazvuk!!!

I u potpunosti potpisujem *inu* jer me posebno zivciralo kad su mi u postpucima ljudi govorili da moram mislit pozitivno jer ću onda ostat trudna. Bas tako, plodu je apsolutno svejedno mislile vi pozitivno ili negativno. Kod prvog transfera sve mislimo pozitivno! Kod devetog baš i ne, al meni je bas taj uspio. Zbog kromosoma, a ne moje glave!

Sretno svima!

----------


## crvenkapica77

moja  druga beta  14dpt je  *950    *  :Joggler: 


svima  puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Odlično dupliranje, čestitam  :Smile: ! Počni lagano vjerovat da ti se ovo uistinu događa...

----------


## Marlen

*Charlie*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV i za hapy end tvoje beta sage

----------


## tlukaci5

prijavljujem se i ja za postupak krajem prvog ili početkom drugog mjeseca :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Bravo *Crvenkapice*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
Svima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tajna30

Drage cure,vidjevši gornju listu moram vam se javiti.Dugo me nije bilo,nakon one nesretne kiretaže trebalo nam je vremena da se oporavimo.
U novi smo postupak trebali krenuti u 10.mjesecu,ali nismo...dogodilo se čudo...dogodila nam se beba!!
Sad kad smo najmanje očekivali,bez onih stalnih računanja plodnih dana,samo tako...netko bi rekao lako...ulazimo u 12tt.
Morala sam vam ovo napisati,još vas uvijek pratim,teško se toga ostaviti.
Želim vam svima puno,puno sreće!!!

----------


## artisan

tajna30 jako lijepo, čestitam i puno sreće  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hallo

evo moja beta j danas 2140 nije s baš uduplala

----------


## tikica78

čestitam odlična beta! :Very Happy: 

cure super da ste to napisale jer istina ja sam bila pozitivna samo u prvom postupku ..sad više nisam ne mogu si pomoći ali sad sam happy kad kažete da to nema veze s uspjehom! svima pusaaaa :Heart:

----------


## hallo

> čestitam odlična beta!
> 
> cure super da ste to napisale jer istina ja sam bila pozitivna samo u prvom postupku ..sad više nisam ne mogu si pomoći ali sad sam happy kad kažete da to nema veze s uspjehom! svima pusaaaa


al prije dva dana je bila 1459 nije mi se baš uduplala,,sad me pravo strah

----------


## eva133

*hallo* ako nisi sigurna zašto ne nazoveš doktora.

----------


## tikica78

Hallo pa netko je neki dan rekao da te velike bete ne idu tako brzo kao kad su malene pa skoče za duplo i troduplo.. jesi zvala dr šta on kaže?

----------


## eva133

*tajna* čestitam. Baš mi je drago zbog tebe. Riješila si se postupaka.

----------


## Inesz

*Hallo*, vrijeme duplanje tvoje bete je oko 86 sati. Napredovanjem trudnoće i porastom bete potrebno je dulje vrijeme da se beta podupla. Budući da je prva beta bila veća od 1200, vrijeme potrebno da se podupla tada je nešto veće nego kod nižih vrijednosti i iznosi od 72 do 96 sati. Koliko je vremena prošlo od transfera/AIH-a? Možda bi za koji dan mogla otići i na 1. uz....

----------


## hallo

zvala sam doktora rekao je da je ponovim u petak,danas je 20 dt,,vidjela sam su cure pisale da treba duže,al vi razumjete ovu moju brigu,,oooo do petka ću da crknem,

----------


## Lua

Crvenkapice bravo za duplanje  :Very Happy: 
Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Sara38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

> čestitam odlična beta!
> 
> cure super da ste to napisale jer istina ja sam bila pozitivna samo u prvom postupku ..sad više nisam ne mogu si pomoći ali sad sam happy kad kažete da to nema veze s uspjehom! svima pusaaaa


Imam tri životne misije na temu MPO - jedna je pobijat mitove stila 40-te su nove 30-te i reći ženama da ne čekaju, druga je ipak reći da ne uspijevaju svi, bez obzira na upornost, treća je poručiti ženama da njihovo psihostanje i trudnoća nemaju nikakve veze, da se još i oko toga ne grizu, kao da je malo stvari koje si svako predbacuje. Razmišljanje pozitivno i hoće li se neki embrij nakačit, nemaju ama baš nikakve veze jedno s drugim. Razmišljanje pozitivno, štogod to značilo, jer ja sam za razmišljanje realno, isključivo je korelirano s dužinom pokušavanja jer tjera na upornost. 

I jedno promijenjeno mišljenje na temu kako je jako bitno kao razmišljat pozitivno, jedna pozitivom manje opterećena osoba - i ja sretna  :Smile: .

----------


## eva133

*hallo* razumijem te u potpunosti. 
Ja iščekujem prvi ultrazvuk pa umirem od brige, a mogu misliti kako je tebi.

----------


## tikica78

joj baš je to napravedno stalno nešto čekamo.. betu , pa da se udupla, pa uzv, pa drugi uzv,pa treći i tako do poroda pa da porod bude ok, pa da s bebom bude sve ok..
a jadne mi žene, ali to su čari majčinstva ne daju nam zaboraviti koji je to blagoslov..
cure moje, Hallo do petka je samo jedan dan tj.sutra..Eva a uzv će brzo.. jedva čekam dan nam javiš kako je sve ok!

----------


## hallo

uvijek neko išekivanje a ja nestrpljiva po prirodi Bože sačuvaj!!!Javljam odmah sutra iza podne jer odoh i ujutro vadit,,,eto toliko o mojoj strpljivosti  :Smile:

----------


## Smarta

bok curke, 
evo da se i ja malo javim...... odbrojavam do transfera koji bu u petak. sretno svima

----------


## Charlie

*hallo* znam točno kako se osjećaš. Izvadi betu i sutra ako će ti pomoći da manje brineš. Ne vjerujem da će ti nova beta puno toga reći u smislu konačnog ishoda ali ako će ti pomoći izdržat do petka - odi i izvadi (ja sam vadila 13dpt, 15dpt, 16dpt, 17dpt, 21dpt i 22dpt - u laboratoriju me već čudno gledaju ali ne može to nitko razumijeti tko nije prošao sam). Šaljem tisuće ~~~~ da bude sve u redu!

----------


## sara38

*Charlie* o kako te razumijem, to sam jednom prošla i ne ponovilo nam se....  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

tajna30, iskrene čestitke na trudnoći
artisan, eva, jaaako lijepe bete, čestitke od srca!
hallo, charlie,~~~~~~~~za vas i vaše mrvice!
čekalicama bete,~~~~~~~~~~~~, izdvajam tiki_a, i saru38!
bab, ima li tko vijesti od nje?
valamala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i malenu

----------


## renna

ooo crvenkapice čestitam, super beta, svima,baš svima čekalicama i one koje će to postati puno sreće i da svima beta bude veeellliiika
evo približava se i moj dan D, vađenje bete, još neznam samo kad ću, trebala bi 13.12, ali mislim da neću izdržat, 
ima li ko da ide ranije???

----------


## hallo

Sada  mi je došao nalaz doma i nije 2140 nego 2411 hehehe.šta sam ja skuzila ženu na telefon ne znam.zbunjoza zešća.nije neka velika razlika al mene veseli.Charlie ipak ću pričekati petak.ovako sekiram i sebe i sve oko sebe.al želim da to sada bude u redu i gotovo.mora biti.saljem ti veliki poljubac.i svima ostalima puno sreće! S vama je sve lakše  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> tajna30, iskrene čestitke na trudnoći
> artisan, eva, jaaako lijepe bete, čestitke od srca!
> hallo, charlie,~~~~~~~~za vas i vaše mrvice!
> čekalicama bete,~~~~~~~~~~~~, izdvajam tiki_a, i saru38!
> bab, ima li tko vijesti od nje?
> valamala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i malenu


x
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~bab

----------


## tikica78

> Sada  mi je došao nalaz doma i nije 2140 nego 2411 hehehe.šta sam ja skuzila ženu na telefon ne znam.zbunjoza zešća.nije neka velika razlika al mene veseli.Charlie ipak ću pričekati petak.ovako sekiram i sebe i sve oko sebe.al želim da to sada bude u redu i gotovo.mora biti.saljem ti veliki poljubac.i svima ostalima puno sreće! S vama je sve lakše


Jooooj kako mi je drago! Super ipak je to razlika :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

crvenkapice77, prekrasno duplanje  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing: 
Charlie, hallo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilan rast vaših beta i da konačno krene sve po školski!
tajna30, čestitam, predivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

> tajna30, iskrene čestitke na trudnoći
> artisan, eva, jaaako lijepe bete, čestitke od srca!
> hallo, charlie,~~~~~~~~za vas i vaše mrvice!
> čekalicama bete,~~~~~~~~~~~~, izdvajam tiki_a, i saru38!
> bab, ima li tko vijesti od nje?
> valamala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i malenu


Šlepam se pa potpisujem! 
Bab se bude ubrzo sama javila  :Smile:  Ovim joj putem šaljem puno pusaaaaaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## coolerica

Sneki znači li to da je sve ok s bab?

----------


## luna1

Bab draga šaljem kiss :Heart: 
Crvenkapica ti rasturaš, čestitke  :Very Happy: 
svim curama čestitke na pozitivnoj beti, eto lijep kraj godine...........

----------


## vulkan

Linalena bravo za listu,usput mi u postupak ipak u 2 mjesecu,danas bili na dogovoru!
Čestitke novim trudnicama i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~budućim trudnicama....sara38~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe!!!!

----------


## ježić

> tajna30, iskrene čestitke na trudnoći
> artisan, eva, jaaako lijepe bete, čestitke od srca!
> hallo, charlie,~~~~~~~~za vas i vaše mrvice!
> čekalicama bete,~~~~~~~~~~~~, izdvajam tiki_a, i saru38!
> bab, ima li tko vijesti od nje?
> valamala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i malenu





> Šlepam se pa potpisujem! 
> Bab se bude ubrzo sama javila  Ovim joj putem šaljem puno pusaaaaaaa


A ja se duplit švercam pa potpisujem.

Bab, velika pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## karlita

ja prijavljujem još 5 dana do bete-ponedjeljak :Smile:

----------


## coolerica

Mare41 čisti inbox!

----------


## Kaae

Charlie, drzim fige! 

Cekam tamo danima na drugom topicu... tek danas mi je sinulo da bih mogla pogledati i negdje drugdje.

----------


## eva133

*artisan i tigrica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnji prvi ultrazvuk.

----------


## Charlie

Evo mene s UZ, nalaz je uredan za ovako ranu trudnoću iako je naravno još to sve prerano za bilo kakve prognoze. Ponovit ću pregled za tjedan dana, do tad nastavljam s lijekovima, betu više ne moram vadit. 
*Kaae*  :Love:  ja sam se silno željala javit na onom topicu s drugom poduplanom betom kao ohrabrenje svim curama ali na žalost nije tako ispalo pa onda nisam...
Svima za današnje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Zaboravila sam napisat, *tajna30* čestitam od  :Heart:  na lijepim vijestima! To su najslađa iznenađenja

----------


## mirna26

> svima za danasnje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> bab bravo kad je 1.uzv ?


crvenkapica...tek sada vidim tvoju betu i moram ti reci da sam nekako bila dosta sigurna da je ovog puta to to...čstitam ti..
da li si sretna????????? :Smile: )

----------


## maca papucarica

*Charlie*, :Very Happy: ,  jako mi je drago za uredan nalaz uzv  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sljedeći tjedan vidite malo srčeko!

----------


## Inesz

*Charlie* čekala sam da se javiš. Ovo sa današnjeg UZ je  jako dobra vijest. Sretno dalje!

----------


## mare41

Eto, Charlie :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sweety

> Evo mene s UZ, nalaz je uredan za ovako ranu trudnoću iako je naravno još to sve prerano za bilo kakve prognoze. Ponovit ću pregled za tjedan dana, do tad nastavljam s lijekovima, betu više ne moram vadit. 
> *Kaae*  ja sam se silno željala javit na onom topicu s drugom poduplanom betom kao ohrabrenje svim curama ali na žalost nije tako ispalo pa onda nisam...
> Svima za današnje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~



Rekoh da MORA biti sve OK  :Grin:  :Very Happy:    vibram i dalje za slijedeći tjedan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

charlie   :Very Happy: 

mirna , ja sam jos u soku  i strahu , dok ne cujem srce    ne mogu bit  mirna  ,
           dok moj muz  uvijek  nasmijan  i prica  o buducnosti  ,  iz njega frca sreca, ja  jos nisam opustena  ,

----------


## sara38

*Tajna30* iskrene čestitke na trudnoći  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: .
*Charlie*  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap: .

----------


## hallo

> charlie  
> 
> mirna , ja sam jos u soku  i strahu , dok ne cujem srce    ne mogu bit  mirna  ,
>            dok moj muz  uvijek  nasmijan  i prica  o buducnosti  ,  iz njega frca sreca, ja  jos nisam opustena  ,


ista situacija i kod mene

----------


## hallo

tajna čestitam
charlie ljubim

----------


## mirna26

> charlie 
> 
> mirna , ja sam jos u soku i strahu , dok ne cujem srce ne mogu bit mirna ,
> dok moj muz uvijek nasmijan i prica o buducnosti , iz njega frca sreca, ja jos nisam opustena ,


a ne ne..to je to draga....to je to...
evo mogu vam reci da sam saznala neki dan da nosim malog pišonju..eto, to je meni bio šok jer sam 99% bila uvjerena da je curica...hehe.....sretni smo što god da je...ali sada znamo da je pišonjica :Smile: )...curke nosim miša u sebi...jeeee..koja smiješna spoznaja kad malo razmisliš..hihi

----------


## thaia28

charlie, bude to sve ok  :Wink:

----------


## artisan

charlie  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Charlie bravo za dobar nalaz  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da trudnoća do kraja bude ok.

----------


## Charlie

> mirna , ja sam jos u soku i strahu , dok ne cujem srce ne mogu bit mirna ,
> dok moj muz uvijek nasmijan i prica o buducnosti , iz njega frca sreca, ja jos nisam opustena ,


Crvenkapice  :Heart:  takva nam je sudbina, stalno nešto čekamo. Ja sam se u prvoj trudnoći opustila tek kad je prošao 12.-13. tjedan, a kad se trbuh počeo zaozbiljno vidjeti - e tek sam onda počela uživati u trudnoći.

----------


## pirica

> Crvenkapice  takva nam je sudbina, stalno nešto čekamo. Ja sam se u prvoj trudnoći opustila tek kad je prošao 12.-13. tjedan, a kad se trbuh počeo zaozbiljno vidjeti - e tek sam onda počela uživati u trudnoći.


ja ni tad  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Charlie*, jako mi je drago za dobar uzv. Neka sve bude dobro da kraja.

----------


## crvenkapica77

miga  isprazni  inbox    :Smile:

----------


## renna

charli i crvenkapice i SVE DRUGE TRUDNICE I ČEKALICE BETE , želim Vam da ovaj Božić budete najveselije trudnice, bez nervoze....

ja danas brojim 10dnt i sve me dolje otkida, čini mi se da cu dobit :Cool: , a gdje je 12.12, uzas!

----------


## miga24

> miga  isprazni  inbox


Jesam :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

miga 24....javi nam uskoro spol ak se bude vidilo...muškićima nešto prije otkriju...

----------


## miga24

> miga 24....javi nam uskoro spol ak se bude vidilo...muškićima nešto prije otkriju...


Ma brijem da je muškić - takav filing imam od početka. No vidjet ćemo, ne bi bila ni prva ni zadnja koja se prevarila. :Cool:  Jedva čekam da saznam koga to teglim svaki dan! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Charlie i dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek nastavi školski :Heart:

----------


## Kaae

Odlicne vijesti, Charlie! Sretno dalje.  :Smile:  


Kod nas jos 7-8 dana iscekivanja ovaj mjesec, a onda jos dva prije neke akcije koja ukljucuje i pokoju bijelu i puno tamnoplavih kuta.    :Joggler:

----------


## andream

Charlie, dobar početak ipak, neka se tako i nastavi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Yeeeesssss Charlie, jako si me razveselila  :Bouncing: , a sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~za  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

kiarad, sretno danas!

----------


## Charlie

kiarad ~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo lijepu betu danas!

----------


## tikica78

kiarad sretno!!

----------


## BillieJean

evo da se prijavim i na ovoj temi......*linalena*, vidim da si me stavila na popis za čekalice bete - hvala ti  :Smile: 
dakle, u potpisu vidite o čemu se radi kod nas.....inače smo 3 godine u braku, a borimo se godinu i 2 mjeseca......
svim trudnicama čestitam, svim čekalicama bete želim što lakše čekanje i naravno, veliku pozitivnu betu.....te svim curama koje idu u postupke, da sve bude ok i s upsješnim ishodom!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hallo

Drage moje ja malo prokrvarila,beta tek u iza podne.srce će mi puknit!jel ikome tako bilo,jel moguće da jedno odlazi ili.pa neće mi valjda ova dosadašnja velika beta padati ;(

----------


## eva133

*hallo* nadam se da će sve biti u redu. Samo miruj.

----------


## Charlie

*Hallo* drži se! Jel krvarenje živa crvena krv ili smećkasto? Smećkasto je često bezopasno. Može biti svašta, od nebitnog pucanja kapilarice zbog širenja maternice (imala u 1. trudnoći), hematoma, miruj i čekaj betu. Držim palčeve!

----------


## hallo

hvala draga..baš je bilo roskaksto i malo kao tamna krv,,evo još čekam pa vam javim

----------


## anddu

Ajmo cure, bete na sunce  :Cekam: 

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba

----------


## hallo

evo me :Smile:  4740 rekao je doktor da je dobro ,,pusa svima

----------


## artisan

hallo dobro da je dobro, želim ti da i dalje tako ostane ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## artisan

Ja sam danas bila na prvom uzv, jedna žumanjčana se vidi baš lijepo, a sumnja doktor da je još jedna tu, ali nije siguran, ponavljam uzv za tjedan dana. Inače drugo je sve u redu.

----------


## dagnja

Pozdrav svima! Htjela sam vam se već prije javiti ovdje, ali budući da sam malo praznovjerna obećavala sam sebi da ću to učiniti kada izvadim prvu betu. Dopisivala sam se sa curama s inseminacije budući da sam i sama prošla 3 postupka iste. Razočarana prijašnjim rezultatima nisam se nadala previše. No, 10. nakon postupka pravim test na trudnoću - jedva vidljiva crtica, drugi dan u jutro - puno vidljivija iako još uvijek blijeda crtica, zadnja dva dana puno tamnija, jasno vidljiva. No, danas 13. dan nakon inseminacije moja beta iznosi svega 60,89 što je prema standardima moje klinike premalo. Naravno da je treba ponoviti u ponedjeljak, ali ja imam loš predosjećaj i nekako me je uhvatila nervoza u iščekivanju svega. Inače, navijam za sve vas i jednako se veselim vidjeti uspjehe, velike bete i nadam se da će ih biti sve više i više.

----------


## M@tt

> evo me 4740 rekao je doktor da je dobro ,,pusa svima


Super hallo čestitam....




> Ja sam danas bila na prvom uzv, jedna žumanjčana se vidi baš lijepo, a sumnja doktor da je još jedna tu, ali nije siguran, ponavljam uzv za tjedan dana. Inače drugo je sve u redu.


Znači moguće da bude blizanačka?  :Smile:  čestitke....




> Pozdrav svima! Htjela sam vam se već prije javiti ovdje, ali budući da sam malo praznovjerna obećavala sam sebi da ću to učiniti kada izvadim prvu betu. Dopisivala sam se sa curama s inseminacije budući da sam i sama prošla 3 postupka iste. Razočarana prijašnjim rezultatima nisam se nadala previše. No, 10. nakon postupka pravim test na trudnoću - jedva vidljiva crtica, drugi dan u jutro - puno vidljivija iako još uvijek blijeda crtica, zadnja dva dana puno tamnija, jasno vidljiva. No, danas 13. dan nakon inseminacije moja beta iznosi svega 60,89 što je prema standardima moje klinike premalo. Naravno da je treba ponoviti u ponedjeljak, ali ja imam loš predosjećaj i nekako me je uhvatila nervoza u iščekivanju svega. Inače, navijam za sve vas i jednako se veselim vidjeti uspjehe, velike bete i nadam se da će ih biti sve više i više.


Ajoj dagnja, možda bude bilo sve u redu na kraju. Nažalost nama nije bilo, mi smo 15 dnt imali 50 betu pa je bila biokemijska.... sretno u svakom slučaju...

----------


## eva133

*hallo* super. Bit će sve u redu.
*artisan* možda će biti blizanci. Meni se lijepo vide obje žv.

----------


## ana.b

> Pozdrav svima! Htjela sam vam se već prije javiti ovdje, ali budući da sam malo praznovjerna obećavala sam sebi da ću to učiniti kada izvadim prvu betu. Dopisivala sam se sa curama s inseminacije budući da sam i sama prošla 3 postupka iste. Razočarana prijašnjim rezultatima nisam se nadala previše. No, 10. nakon postupka pravim test na trudnoću - jedva vidljiva crtica, drugi dan u jutro - puno vidljivija iako još uvijek blijeda crtica, zadnja dva dana puno tamnija, jasno vidljiva. No, danas 13. dan nakon inseminacije moja beta iznosi svega 60,89 što je prema standardima moje klinike premalo. Naravno da je treba ponoviti u ponedjeljak, ali ja imam loš predosjećaj i nekako me je uhvatila nervoza u iščekivanju svega. Inače, navijam za sve vas i jednako se veselim vidjeti uspjehe, velike bete i nadam se da će ih biti sve više i više.


Ne znam zašto bi beta 60,89 13. dan nakon inseminacije bila mala?!
Meni je 12. dan od transfera iznosila 80,5, a to bi bilo 16 dana nakon ovulacije. Dr mi je rekla da nije mala, bitno je da raste. 24dnt srce kuca...

----------


## coolerica

13 dpAIH to nipošto nije mala beta. to odgovara negdje 10dpt, uz pravilno duplanje to bi 14dpt bilo 240. onako,laički.

----------


## crvenkapica77

slazem se sa anom,  
najbitnije je  od svega  da se beta lijepo  dupla  , zato  cemo cekati ponedjeljak i  bit  ce to  lijepa beta   :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Hvala vam puno! Znala sam da ćete me vi znati utješiti! :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

*Kiard,* žao mi je.  :Sad: 
*Jasna, Artisan, Hallo* šaljem ~~~~ za napredovanje trudnoće.
Charlie  :Smile:  ~~~


*Dagnja*, nisam osoba od lažnog tješenja, ali ova beta vrijednost od 61 na 13. dan od AIH-a, čini mi se u redu.  :Smile:  
Radi se o inseminaciji,  ne o transferu blastociste pa da bi rekli da je tolika beta preniska. 
Ne znam zašto su te u toj tvojoj klinici toliko obeshrabrili.... Sretno u ponedjeljak. (usput, gdje si bila na postupku?)

----------


## dagnja

Hvala Inesz, baš sam danas nakon nalaza čitala tvoje stare postove i nekako me je to utješilo. Znam da svašta može otići u krivom smjeru, ali to nikada nije sigurno. Ja se i dalje nadam i vjerujem da će u ponedjeljak biti lijepa brojka. Mislim zapravo da se laborantica s kojom sam danas pričala zeznula. Mislim da je ona vjerovala da sam ja u IVF-u jer je spomenula kako kod njih "sigurne" trudnoće u IVF-u smatraju one s betom preko 100. Ja mislim da je moja beta za 13.dan u prosjeku normalnih beta, samo da se podupla pa će mi biti malo lakše..

----------


## rozalija

dagnja poznajem curu kojoj je beta nakon FET-a 13dpt bila 53 i danas je majka predivne djevojčice, pa mislim da je tvoja beta nakon AIH ipak solidna i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo udupla.
eva, artisan, hello superrrrrr za vaše bete i bebice. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tigrica84

hey cure da se i tu malo pojavim.Jucer sam kod Alebica bila na prvom ultrazvku.Jedno pravo srceko kuca,sve ok.Bas asam sretna :Very Happy: .Reko ja da sad dalje idem svojoj ginickoj.E sad ponudio mi je da ako hocu da napravim rani probir(Mogucnost sindroma-placa se 300kn)?Pa neznam da li da to napraim jer sam mislila da se to predlaze iznad 30god.I vidjela sam da me narucio 22.1. a to pada nedelja.Pa sad vise u nista niasm sigurna.
Sorrite na nepovezanim rijecima :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> hey cure da se i tu malo pojavim.Jucer sam kod Alebica bila na prvom ultrazvku.Jedno pravo srceko kuca,sve ok.Bas asam sretna.Reko ja da sad dalje idem svojoj ginickoj.E sad ponudio mi je da ako hocu da napravim rani probir(Mogucnost sindroma-placa se 300kn)?Pa neznam da li da to napraim jer sam mislila da se to predlaze iznad 30god.I vidjela sam da me narucio 22.1. a to pada nedelja.Pa sad vise u nista niasm sigurna.
> Sorrite na nepovezanim rijecima


tigrice ćestitam ,,koliko treba proći da se čuje srce ja idem na prvi pregled u srijedu, to mi je 29dnt,,tako me strah,hoće li moći šta vidjeti ili je to rano.

----------


## Tigrica84

pa evo ja maloprije racunala koji mi je jucer bio dan to je je bio 26dnt,tako da svakako bi se trebao cuti.Ma nemoj se nista brinuti.A mislim da je neko napiso da se vec 24dnt vidi.To ti je zapravo mala crtica koja titra,vise od toga nemozes vidjeti tj mi laici nemozemo vidjeti,bar tako mislim.

----------


## renna

ja imam jedno pitanje...
nije mi jasno kad su mi vraćali 3 dan embrij, nisu mi rekli koliko je staničan, vidim da može bi 4-st, 6-st i 8-st, kako ja to mogu znat, i ako je 4-st onda vjerovatno duže treba da 
se ugnjezdi, tj. da prođe tu diobu , duže mu treba nego 8-st, jel se neko možda kuži u to??

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Tigrica84*, čestitam na srčeku!
Na podforumu Trudnoća i sve što ona (do) nosi postoji tema Prenatalna dijagnostika.
Na toj temi ćeš moći pročitati što je to kombinirani probir, kao što možeš naći sve i o ostalim prenatalnim testovima.
Želim ti sretnu i školsku trudnoću.

----------


## karlita

> ja imam jedno pitanje...
> nije mi jasno kad su mi vraćali 3 dan embrij, nisu mi rekli koliko je staničan, vidim da može bi 4-st, 6-st i 8-st, kako ja to mogu znat, i ako je 4-st onda vjerovatno duže treba da 
> se ugnjezdi, tj. da prođe tu diobu , duže mu treba nego 8-st, jel se neko možda kuži u to??


normalno djeljenje 3 dan je da je osmostaničan tako su meni barem rekli -za moja 2 embrija
danas mi je 12 dnt i imam pluuuuuuusić 
još samo beta da prođe i bit će tulum

----------


## mirna26

bravo karlita....čestitam ti za plusić.....

----------


## renna

...karlita čestitam od srca, nek beta bude ogromna :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*karlita* i od mene cestitke za plusic :Very Happy: ,a ako ti je test vec 10dnt bio pozitivan onda ce to biti jedna lijepa beta :Klap:

----------


## anddu

karlita za betu~~~~~~

----------


## hallo

karlita čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Karlita cestitam! 
Renna zao mi je, trebate ostat uporni...
Ima li vijesti od Bab?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Karlita cestitam! 
> Renna zao mi je, trebate ostat uporni...
> Ima li vijesti od Bab?


x

i mene  bab brine    :Undecided:

----------


## tina2701

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama nečega - bete ,uzv,postupaka...

----------


## hallo

meni opet curka roskasto,dok,,je rekao da nema veze al mene brine,,imam oštru bol u trbuhu i leđima  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Roskasto ili smeđe?
Sa roskastim nemam iskustva. Ja sam tjedan dana imala smeđi iscjedak. kažu da je to normalno.

----------


## karlita

> *karlita* i od mene cestitke za plusic,a ako ti je test vec 10dnt bio pozitivan onda ce to biti jedna lijepa beta


da hvala vam cure  :Very Happy: 
a možda ih je dvoje  :Laughing:

----------


## lasta

> meni opet curka roskasto,dok,,je rekao da nema veze al mene brine,,imam oštru bol u trbuhu i leđima


Ja sam imala krvarenje koje je bilo i smeckasti i krvavo i svakako.Na uz se nije vidio nikakav hematom a krvarila sam dobra 3 mjeseca. Kada sa vise hodala ili nesto radila bilo bi crveno i jaceg inteziteta,a kada sam lezala smeckasto. Odmaraj i cekaj uz. A boljelo me da svasta nesto i probadalo. Ma strah znam prosla sam to
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok :Kiss:

----------


## Tigrica84

> *Tigrica84*, čestitam na srčeku!
> Na podforumu Trudnoća i sve što ona (do) nosi postoji tema Prenatalna dijagnostika.
> Na toj temi ćeš moći pročitati što je to kombinirani probir, kao što možeš naći sve i o ostalim prenatalnim testovima.
> Želim ti sretnu i školsku trudnoću.


haval ti na savjetu.

----------


## tiki_a

hallo~~~~~šaljem
dagnja ČESTITAM za po meni ipak lijepu betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## hallo

> Ja sam imala krvarenje koje je bilo i smeckasti i krvavo i svakako.Na uz se nije vidio nikakav hematom a krvarila sam dobra 3 mjeseca. Kada sa vise hodala ili nesto radila bilo bi crveno i jaceg inteziteta,a kada sam lezala smeckasto. Odmaraj i cekaj uz. A boljelo me da svasta nesto i probadalo. Ma strah znam prosla sam to
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok


bilo mi je i smeđe.pa baš krv.pa sada roskasto,,a ne znam više izludi majke mi moje,,u srijedu je uz.tnx

----------


## dagnja

Karilta, čestitke na plusu i neka ti beta bude veeeeelika. Hallo, nadam se da će biti sve ok i da će krvarenje prestati. Ostalim curkama hvala na podršci i utjehi i ja se nekako nadam da će idući tjedan donijeti još lijepih vijesti. Svim ostalim čekalicama svega i svačega sretno!!

----------


## Ginger

malo sam leteća pa šaljem skupne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

al moram posebne za Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i malo  :Very Happy:  za Charlie i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## Snekica

Dobro vam jutro, drage/i moje/i! Poslužite se finom mirišljavom kavicom ili čajem, da bar malo otjeramo ovo fuj vrijeme! 
Svima u postupcima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bingo pred Božić!
Tužnicama šaljem big hug! Nemojte biti tužne! 
Curama sa divnim betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbrižnu trudnoću!
*A za Bab...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ SRETNO!!!!* 
P.S. bude se već ona sama javila  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro, evo virtualne ali zato prave domaće kave za ranoranilice........................ :Coffee: 

svim novim trudnicama od  :Heart:  čestitam a ima ih mnogo. 

Jasni09 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sljedeću betu

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss: 

curama koje čekaju uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isti 

svim curkama koje čekaju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu.... 

Stvarno je puno cura, nadam se da će lista trudnica do kraja prosinca još narasti i da cemo s 2011.g završiti bar s brojkicom trudnica kao i 2010. g. kad je bilo više o d 140 forumskih trudnica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

oj Snekice, dok ja pošaljem post :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ježić

*Kaduna*, evo ja ću se poslužiti samo ovom virtualnom kavom, s obzirom da sam od prave odustala.  :Coffee: 

Pridružujem se čestitkama i šaljem vibrice svima za što vam kod treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Inesz

ma ja ću isto malo pijucnut prave kavice i ištitati novosti sa foruma.
... kadauna, dao bog da nas ove godine bude više nego lani, a dogodine bar duplo više... :Smile: 

sretno svim curama u postupku,  sretno onima iza kojih je postupak i čekaju dobre vijesti od bete, ultrazvuka....
sretno svakoj koja ide u novi pokušaj...
 :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

A, mogu ja dvije kofi, od Snekice i Kadaune, hvala cure.
~~~~~~~~za mrvicu naše Charlie
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## dorina199

Curke evo i od mene jedna .................  :Coffee: 
Za sve koje čekaju....
Prijavljujem transfer dvije blastice.
Mnogo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima

----------


## luna1

čestitke svim pozitivnim betama...........
svim čekalicama želim sreću........... 
moja beta negativna, ali nema mjesta žalosti, ispraćam ovu godinu s negativnim nizom i ulazim u 2012 s novim postupkom i naravno očekujem veliku beturinom. Pokušat ću u 2 mj opet i svim žalosnim čekalicama želim 2012 da bude odličan početak za nove trudnice. Zato za moj 7 puta u 2012 želim si :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Bok cure samo da poželim sreću svima koje sutra vade betu, a bilo nas je puno na početku svi smo nešto spominjali12.12. I svima drugima da vam brzo prodje vrijeme čekanja bete ili novih postupaka!

----------


## hallo

> čestitke svim pozitivnim betama...........
> svim čekalicama želim sreću........... 
> moja beta negativna, ali nema mjesta žalosti, ispraćam ovu godinu s negativnim nizom i ulazim u 2012 s novim postupkom i naravno očekujem veliku beturinom. Pokušat ću u 2 mj opet i svim žalosnim čekalicama želim 2012 da bude odličan početak za nove trudnice. Zato za moj 7 puta u 2012 želim si


i ja ti želim sritnu  2012

----------


## dagnja

Želim svima sretan početak novog tjedna i puno plusića, velikih beta i novih trudnica, lijepih ultrazvuka... :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

*PROSINAC 2011*
eva133, VV  GEMINI
Artisan, IVFcentar 1.IVF (nakon 3 AIH) GEMINI??
crvenkapica77, CITO, sekundarni (nakon 3AIH i 3 ICSI)
ivanicaa,2.IVF  VV (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
jasna09, Maribor
dagnja,  AIH 

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~
*
12.12 tikica78, IVFcentar *PLUS*
12.12 Nikolina-Zagreb, Slo
12.12 anddu
12.12 karlita, VV   *PLUS*
13.12 sara38
13.12 Elena85
13.12 tiki_a, polIVF
17.12 Kandela, VV 
19.12 geceta
19.12 Phiphy , Ri
19.12 Pirica 
19.12  BillieJean, Vg
20.12 tantolina
20.12 ivana101
20.12 thinkpink
20.12 RuMo
21.12 vrtirepka
21.12 magnolija13
27.12 dorina199

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~.*
 Smarta 9.12 , gljiva 10.12

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*


*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
zvončica cg, tikki, pilek, sanda1977,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 
 crna ovca, tonka86


Moram, nemogu odoliti da podsjetim na sutrašnje bete. Imamo 2 plusa a biti će i više

Nikolina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## vita22

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnje bete posebno za jednu našu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Neka nas sutra sve razveseli brdo lijepih beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap:

----------


## tina2701

*Bugaboo*..odbrojavaš i ti dane polako  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Svim čekalicama bete,transfera,pikalicama itd..... šaljem velike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Trudnicama čestitam od srca i želim im urednu i školsku trudnoću!
Svima :Heart:  
Ja sam ujutro naručena na punkciju......

----------


## laky

Sonja  sretno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## artisan

za sve čekalice bete danas i ovih dana  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Sonja sretno!
Za danasnje velike bete ~~~~~~~!

----------


## dea84

anddu, sretno danas!

----------


## vedre

cure drage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nas danas sve obradujete sa veeelikim betama.

----------


## bugaboo

> *Bugaboo*..odbrojavaš i ti dane polako


Sitno brojimo... Tina uzivaj jer iako ti se sad cini sporo na kraju jako brzo prođe  :Love:

----------


## dagnja

Evo malo lijepih vijest za početak današnjeg dana: moja beta se s 61 od petka do danas povečala na 320!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## anddu

dagnja :Very Happy: .
Evo od mene ništa ni ovaj put, i prije nalaza bete znam da nismo uspjeli, stiže vještica :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## M@tt

> Evo malo lijepih vijest za početak današnjeg dana: moja beta se s 61 od petka do danas povečala na 320!!!!!!


Bravoooo dagnja, čestitam....  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Moja beta 14dnt 1503!

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta 14dnt 1503!


Bravoooo i za tebe.... 11-ti sretni. Skidam kapu.... Uživaj

Di ste bili u postupku ako slobodno pitam?

----------


## artisan

dagnja, sara čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## sali

*Sara38* čestitam draga  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dea84

anddu, žao mi je...
ostalima čestitke na beti :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

dagnja,sara čestitam!

----------


## sara38

> bravoooo i za tebe.... 11-ti sretni. Skidam kapu.... Uživaj
> 
> di ste bili u postupku ako slobodno pitam?


kbc ri.

----------


## lasta

Sara baš sam se rasplakala od sreće :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude školski i da uživaš u danima sreće

Dagnja naravno velike čestitke i tebi :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> Moja beta 14dnt 1503!


Napokon mogu javno skakat!!!! Bravo! Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina32

Sara38 ne da vičem već vrištim!!!!

----------


## sara38

Od uzbuđenja nisam ni vidjela, *Dagnja* iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Tia

> Moja beta 14dnt 1503!


vrištala bih da mi Ba nije na rukama!

SUPER! :Very Happy:

----------


## nina32

Sara 38, ovo je prekrasna vijest! :Heart: Čestitam ti od srca i pridružujem se Tigrical u skakanju! Što reći nego-ajmo Rijeka! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Cure, čestitam na betama!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

sara, bravoooo!
dagnja, čestitam!!

----------


## Cana73

sara38 cestitam!

----------


## bugaboo

Sara38, dagnja cestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tlukaci5

Sara38, Dagnja čestitke

----------


## minji otrok

sara38  :Very Happy:  
veselim se s tobom 
 :Love:  
želim ti lijepu, školsku trudnoću  :Zaljubljen: 

svima ostalima na ovoj temi od srca želim sreću u postupcima, da što prije ostvarite vaše snove!

----------


## hallo

Sara, Dagnja, bravo,čestitam.ostalima puno sreće

----------


## eva133

*Dagnja i Sara* čestitam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frka

jupiiiiii, sara i dagnja!!! cestitke!!!

----------


## Bab

curke bok
nije me bilo neko vrijeme i prvo da zahvalim svima na vibricama i dobrim zeljama. Kao sto znate ostala sam prosli ponedjeljak u petrovoj zbog hiperstimulacije. U srijedu smo vidli otkucaje i bili smo veliki 2 mm. I dalje sad u bolnici, do kad...ne znam ali mi nije ni bitno, tu sam mirnija nego doma, kolko god to mozda cudno zvucalo. HS se lagano smiruje a ja se nadam da malo srceko vrijedno radi. 
Uzasno me strah svega, bojim se i pomisliti da sam trudna, a kamoli to izgovoriti.
Nemojte mi zamjeriti sto se nisam prije javila ali imala sam par ruznih dana sa ne bas najboljom prognozom i nisam imala snage za nista.
Nadam se da je ispred mene sretno razdoblje i da cu se nekad uspjet smirit i probat uzivat u ovome. Mozda akosljedeci uzv bude ok, moozdaa se mrvicu opustim, ne znam.
Svim novim trudnicama zelim lijepe trudnoce i puno mirnije stanje u glavi nego sto je moje.
Pusa svima od mene i moje male tockice.

----------


## Lua

Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *Sara38*  bravooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Čestitam od srca,baš mi drago!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

Bab bas lijepo da si se javila,da srceko kuca i saljemo hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude dobro. :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Ajme sarice moja draga,koja beta predivna, uljepšala si mi dan. Čestitam ti od srca i ljubim te punooooooooo. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
dagnja čestitam na lijepom duplanju. :Very Happy:

----------


## miga24

> curke bok
> nije me bilo neko vrijeme i prvo da zahvalim svima na vibricama i dobrim zeljama. Kao sto znate ostala sam prosli ponedjeljak u petrovoj zbog hiperstimulacije. U srijedu smo vidli otkucaje i bili smo veliki 2 mm. I dalje sad u bolnici, do kad...ne znam ali mi nije ni bitno, tu sam mirnija nego doma, kolko god to mozda cudno zvucalo. HS se lagano smiruje a ja se nadam da malo srceko vrijedno radi. 
> Uzasno me strah svega, bojim se i pomisliti da sam trudna, a kamoli to izgovoriti.
> Nemojte mi zamjeriti sto se nisam prije javila ali imala sam par ruznih dana sa ne bas najboljom prognozom i nisam imala snage za nista.
> Nadam se da je ispred mene sretno razdoblje i da cu se nekad uspjet smirit i probat uzivat u ovome. Mozda akosljedeci uzv bude ok, moozdaa se mrvicu opustim, ne znam.
> Svim novim trudnicama zelim lijepe trudnoce i puno mirnije stanje u glavi nego sto je moje.
> Pusa svima od mene i moje male tockice.


Draga Bab, užasno mi je drago da si se uspjela javiti.
Znam kako ti je jer sam i ja svašta nešto prošla na početku trudnoće te isto provela neko vrijeme u bolnici... A ova rečenica - *Uzasno me strah svega, bojim se i pomisliti da sam trudna, a kamoli to izgovoriti.* - nisi bolje mogla opisati i moje tadašnje stanje. Ali biti će bolje! Ne drastično  :Laughing: , ali definitivno bolje i smirenije. Čuvaj sebe i mirvicu i želim ti mir pri srcu i u glavi što prije. Pusa ogromna!

----------


## miga24

I naravno čestitke novim trudnicama! :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

moja beta je 496  :Smile: 
čestitam Sara i ovdje!

Bab želim ti puno sreće da bude sve ok s tobom i tvojim bebolinijem..

----------


## vita22

Sara38 napokon da se javno veselimooooooo :Very Happy: ...............uživaj sad.............kissssssss

----------


## kiara79

tikica 78 čestitam ... :Very Happy: 
sara presretna sam zbog tebe... :Very Happy: 
A Bab draga,što reći osim da ti želim svu sreću....puuuuunooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje..
 :Heart: 

pusa od Tene i mame!

----------


## sara38

Danas je dan beta.... *Tikica78*, *Jasna09*, *Karlita* i ovdje moram još jednom reći bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
*Bab*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: .
I moram za *Tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

što je danas lijep i sunčan dan...zbog ovih vrtoglavih beta i lijepih vijesti
cure, čestitke i uredan nastavak trudnoće svakoj želim!
bab, pozdrav tebi i maloj točkici!

----------


## kitty

sara38, dagnja, tikica78 čestitam  :Very Happy: !
anddu  :Love:

----------


## sara38

Cure  :Heart:  ljubim vas i hvala vam.........

----------


## vedre

cure drage čestitke na prekrasnim betama :Very Happy: .joj koji dobar dan.bravo

----------


## vulkan

Bravo sara38 ,jako mi je drago zbog tebe...hajde na sljedečoj kavici da nam poprašiš sve u pet!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cranky

*Sara38*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  kako sam ti već rekla, sad 8,5 mjeseci laganini i mazi bušu  :Very Happy: 

Čestitke svim ostalim trbušastima.

----------


## Mali Mimi

čestitam svim novim trudnicama a pogotovo Sari38
i Bab kužim kako ti je s obzirom na sve što si prošla i stvarno vibram iz petnih žila da ovaj put sve bude dobro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## M@tt

> moja beta je 496


Čestitam tikica...  :Smile: 

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama!

*Bab*, samo se ti oporavi kako treba. Do tad će ovo malo kucavo srčeko samo nastaviti rasti! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Charlie

Cestitke svim novim trudnicama!!!!! Bab saljem zagrljaj i vibram da sve ostane savrseno!

----------


## Miki76

Danas moram i ja poskočiti za sve ove lijepe bete, neke od njih su zaista duuuugo čekane!!! Cure sretno, želim vam mirne i uredne trudnoće!

A ti, draga *Bab*, apsolutno razumijem tvoj strah nakon svega. Drži se draga!

----------


## nina977

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Bab  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislim na tebe!
Veteranke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trudničke trbuhe!
Ostali komadi i komadići  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete, trudničke trbuhe, srčeka, ultrazvukove i zvukove beba!

----------


## Snekica

Saraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  predivna beta!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najmirniju trudnoću!!!
Bab i mrvica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~za mirniji nastavak trudnoće!!! Drago mi je da si se konačno javila  :Wink: 
Novim trudnicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a bezbrižan nastavak trudnoće!!!

----------


## innu

> Moja beta 14dnt 1503!


I dočekali!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Draga moja, neka je sa srećom i školski dalje!!!!!
Čestitam!!!

----------


## dagnja

Puno vam hvala svima!!!  :Heart: ste, a danas je definitivno bio divan dan i želim vam svima da ga dočekate što prije!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

> Moja beta 14dnt 1503!


 WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO TOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!  Tako mi je drago, tako sam jako zavrištala da se Gabriela prestrašila!!!!! 
čESTITAM TI OD SRCA!!!!
PRESRETNA SAM ZBOG TEBE!!!!!

----------


## mirna26

sara38..ti si nadahnuće.....jel vidite cure...nema odustajanja..nema nema nema...
dagnja jako ti se fino dupla pa čak i više..to je jako dobro!!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

> Moja beta 14dnt 1503!


Ooooooooopa sara38  :Heart: , PREKRASNA BETA  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . ČESTITAM do neba!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica, nakon plusića velika ČESTITKA za lijepu betu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
dagnja  :Klap: 
...
anddu  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Moram još nešto reči, nisam provjeravala, ali imam osjećaj da nam je Rijeka dobro proradila, BRAVO za Rijeku!!!  :Klap:

----------


## mirna26

nego šta da je...postali su vrhunski...sad ce iz slovenije ići u rijeku :Smile: ))...
a tiki...zašto ne radiš test?

----------


## kiki30

sara,tikica  čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

*Sara38*, *Tikica78* čestitam na lijepim betama i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje! 
*Dagnja* čestitke za više nego duplu betu i želim ti školsku trudnoću! 
*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da hs što prije skroz prođe a bebo nastavi raaaastiii! 

Puno pozitivnih vibrica i svim trudnicama za dobre vijesti na Uzv, čekalicama beta za velike bete, čekalicama punkcija za lijepe js, za dobitne transfere, inseminacije i kućne radinosti i puuuno veselja i skakutanja na ovom našem slatkom odbrojavanju!

----------


## Šiškica

Cure čestitam vam na ljepim betama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

*PROSINAC 2011*
eva133, VV  GEMINI
Artisan, IVFcentar 1.IVF (nakon 3 AIH) GEMINI??
crvenkapica77, CITO, sekundarni (nakon 3AIH i 3 ICSI)
ivanicaa,2.IVF  VV (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
jasna09, Maribor
dagnja,  AIH
sara38, Ri, nakon 2 AIH i 9 IVF/ICSI  
tikica78, IVFcentar
karlita, VV   

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

13.12 Elena85
13.12 tiki_a, polIVF
13.12 konfuzija *PLUS*
16.12 Pirica
17.12 Kandela, VV 
19.12 geceta
19.12 Phiphy , Ri
19.12  BillieJean, Vg
20.12 tantolina
20.12 ivana101
20.12 thinkpink
20.12 RuMo
21.12 vrtirepka
21.12 magnolija13
27.12 dorina199


jedva sam dočekala ponedjeljak navečer sa novom i dužom listom trudnica  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tikki

Čestitke Sara38, tikica78 i dagnja  :Smile:  držim fige da školski nastavi do kraja!

Bab, tako mi je drago da si se javila... vjerujem da ti je teško opustiti se, ali ja se čvrsto nadam da će idući uzv biti savršen ida ćeš uživati u ostatku trudnoće  :Heart: 

Za sutrašnje čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~ da padnu na dupe od krasnih brojčica  :Wink: 

Mene sutra čeka punkcija- držite fige da bude JS i da budu kvalitetne.

----------


## ježić

*tikki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## tiki_a

Ranojutarnja  :Coffee: 
Kod mene očekivani minus na testu.
~~~~~šaljem čekalicama

----------


## M@tt

> Ranojutarnja 
> Kod mene očekivani minus na testu.
> ~~~~~šaljem čekalicama


tiki_a  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Tiki beskrajno mi je zao  :Sad:  grlim te.

----------


## anddu

Tiki_a :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

tiki_a, anddu :Love: 
tikki, ~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje js, sretno!

----------


## mare41

> tiki_a, anddu
> tikki, ~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje js, sretno!


X

----------


## Sonja29

Tiki  :Love: 
Ne vjerujem da će i kod mene biti bolje... Jučer je bila punkcija,6.s.,poslije toga sam završila u hitnoj (srednji stupanj hiperstimulacije) a jutros su me zvali da kažu da je transfer ujutro u sedam i pol,znaći ništa od blastica!
Trudnicama još jednom čestitke a ostalim curkama vibrice

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ranojutarnja 
> Kod mene očekivani minus na testu.
> ~~~~~šaljem čekalicama


 :Love: 

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoju mrvicu!

----------


## tigrical

tiki_a  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

> tiki_a, anddu
> tikki, ~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje js, sretno!


X

Sonja gdje si ti u postupku? 

Svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Tiki_a* tužna sam zbog tebe  :Love: .
*Sonja* za transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
Svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## tikki

Tiki_a strašno mi je žao  :Love: 

Sonja ~~~~~~ za transfer, da mali birac/borci ostanu s mamom!

Mi smo dobili 8 JS danas, transfer je najavljen za subotu, znači 4 dan. Malo mi je to čudno, obično bude 3 ili 5 kako sam shvatila...  ali nadam se da bude dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*tiki_a* zao mi je :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## tikica78

tiki_a joj baš sam tužna zbog tebe..

tikki pa to je super, 4-ti dan..ja sam oduvijek željela blastice, ali eto i treći dan se moja mrva uhvatila..ili dvije?

----------


## Sonja29

Gabi u Zenici sam (to je trebala biti inseminacija ali sam završila na aspiraciji :Smile:  ) Sad su mi javili da su se oplodile 4 j.s.

----------


## tantolina

Meni izgleda stigla M....nikad točna ali ovaj put 28dc....

----------


## Mali Mimi

tantolina :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Tantolina, žao mi je  :Love:  odtuguj pa u novu pobjedu!!! 2012. je naša!

----------


## kitty

tiki_a, tantolina žao mi je cure  :Love: 
Sonja29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer!
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

sutrašnjim betalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkaste bete i lijepa duplanja, čekalicama koječega da vam vrijeme brzo prođe a tužnicama veeeeeliki  :Love: !

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure i dečki, što je tu je, život ide dalje, preživjet ćemo i mi negativke  :Smile: . Sada je malo teško :Sad: , ali sredit će se to.
tantolina, žao mi  :Love: 
...
tikki jako lijepo zvuči, meni je baš simpatično et 4-ti dan.~~~~~~šaljem
Sonja29~~~~~~~~da mrvice lijepo napreduju

----------


## Charlie

Tiki_a veliki zagrljaj saljem! 
Tantolina zao mi je. Jesi sigurna da je menstruacija bas onakva prava? Nekako imas jos puno do bete...

----------


## tantolina

izgleda da moja M nije bila M.....danas više ništa....samo malo smeđkastog - ostaci od jučer....ima netko pojma što bi to moglo bit 11dnt 3-dnevnog embrija

----------


## mare41

tantolina, napravi test pa ćemo više znati, jel jučer baš bilo crveno? ne bi bila prva koja je tako počela trudnoću, do tad ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tantolina

bilo je crveno ali ne obilno....danas više ništa....morat ću u apoteku po test....

----------


## tikica78

sretno tantolina! bilo je baš puno cura koje su tako počele trudnoću!

----------


## Snekica

Tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~juri po test i javljaj novosti!

----------


## miga24

> sretno tantolina! bilo je baš puno cura koje su tako počele trudnoću!


Evo jedne. :Smile: 
Krvarenje 13 dnt 3-dnevnog embrija. Ispalo da sam krvarila zbog hematoma.

----------


## hallo

Tiki zao mi je saljem veliki zagrljaj
ja sam bila na pregledu i kuca moje malo srce..sva sam se tresla.. Nikako da prestane ovo krvarenje svako par dana nešto čas smeckasto čas krv,jel bilo tako nekom??zabrinuta sam jako  iako doktor kaže dok on sondom  vidi da je sve ured mores krvariti koliko hoćeš....

----------


## hallo

> izgleda da moja M nije bila M.....danas više  ništa....samo malo smeđkastog - ostaci od jučer....ima netko pojma što bi to moglo bit 11dnt 3-dnevnog embrija


i meni je tako svako malo curkalo

----------


## tantolina

ima + i to vrlo jasan, još prije kontrolne crtice...u šoku sam

----------


## mare41

tantolina, ajme šta mi je drago (to sam i očekivala :Smile: ), sad polako na betu

----------


## tantolina

planiram u petak betu vadit.....to će mi biti 14dnt

----------


## lasta

> ima + i to vrlo jasan, još prije kontrolne crtice...u šoku sam


bravo za plusić

----------


## venddy

tantolina super za plusić :Klap:

----------


## phiphy

*Sara38*, čestitam od srca! Pitala za tebe i uputili me na odbrojavanje!!!! Kavica i Rašo bili su presudni!  :Laughing:

----------


## lucija83

Tamtolina bravo za plusić!!!!! sad čekamo lijepu betu!!!

----------


## tikica78

tantolina čestitam!!!
ne bude lijepa beta!

moja druga beta je 1312  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ima + i to vrlo jasan, još prije kontrolne crtice...u šoku sam


Bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

tantolina, čestitam na plusiću  :Very Happy: !
tikica78, bravo za duplanje  :Klap: !

ja prijavljujem da je u petak odmrzavanje 3 smrznute oocite, ako se oplode u ponedjeljak transfer  :Yes: .

----------


## sara38

> ima + i to vrlo jasan, još prije kontrolne crtice...u šoku sam


Ajmo Rijeka, ajmo Rijeka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! Za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Tikica78* bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## tigrical

> tantolina, čestitam na plusiću !
> tikica78, bravo za duplanje !


Bravo!

----------


## sara38

> *Sara38*, čestitam od srca! Pitala za tebe i uputili me na odbrojavanje!!!! Kavica i Rašo bili su presudni!


Kad su me okružile trudnice Sali i Aurora*  :Grin: .

----------


## Sonja29

tantolina nisam ni sumnjala jer je bilo prerano za menstrualno krvarenje. Čestitam!!!!
tikica78 drago mi je da se beta dupla kak treba,vibrice da tak i nastavi
kitty vibrice za tvoje ocite i za ponedjeljak da dođe do transfera
Ja sam doma,3 mrve su u buši i sad čekamo......
ostalim suborkama šaljem vibrice :Heart:

----------


## tantolina

> tantolina čestitam!!!
> ne bude lijepa beta!
> 
> moja druga beta je 1312


Čestitam   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## tantolina

> tantolina nisam ni sumnjala jer je bilo prerano za menstrualno krvarenje. Čestitam!!!!
> tikica78 drago mi je da se beta dupla kak treba,vibrice da tak i nastavi
> kitty vibrice za tvoje ocite i za ponedjeljak da dođe do transfera
> Ja sam doma,3 mrve su u buši i sad čekamo......
> ostalim suborkama šaljem vibrice



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje 3 mrvice

----------


## ježić

Čestitam novim trudnicama!!! I puno sreće želim svim čekalicama, što god već da čekate~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## tikki

Tantolina suuuper!  Baš si me obradovala!  ~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu u petak

----------


## tiki_a

tantolina,kakav preokret!!! Čestitam!!!
Sonja29~~~~~za tvoje tri mrvice, meni lijepo zvuči
hallo, neka i dalje bude sve ok~~~~~

----------


## pirica

*tikki* zaboravih ti neki dan napisat moja L je 4-dnevni embrij  :Smile: 
*tantolina* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alcantra

Čestitke novim trudnicama i sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## alma_itd

*tantolina* jeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Cestitam na plusicu...bit ce to lijepa beta :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

Lijepo je vidjeti sve više imena s pozitivnim testićima i lijepim betama - čestitke svima, a ostalima sretno što god da čekali! :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

Tantolina imala sam osjecaj da to ne moze vec biti M. Cestitam i zelim ti lijepu betu!

----------


## Charlie

Imamo  :Heart: !!!

----------


## alma_itd

> Imamo !!!


A ja cestitam od  :Heart:   :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo Charlie baš mi je drago
tantolina za betu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mogu vam reći da poznam već 4. trudnicu s KBC Ri koje su zatrudnile u zadnjih mjesec dana

----------


## sara38

> Imamo !!!


Kako lijepo........ :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## dorina199

Charlie super za  :Heart: !!!!!!!!!
Tantolina čestitke za + i neka beta bude ogromna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonja29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~a mrve
Hallo ~~~~~~~~~~neka bude školski
Sara38 čestitam :Very Happy: 
Tikica78 bravo za duplanje :Klap: 
Kitty za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~tulum u labu do ponedjeljka
Svim ostalim čekalicama neka vrijeme brzo prođe~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama.

*Charlie* bravo za srce.

----------


## tantolina

> Imamo !!!



 :Klap:  :Klap:    za srčeko

----------


## eva133

*hallo* čestitam za :Heart:

----------


## kandela

ja procurila....i završavam svoju priču MPO.... želim Vam svima uspjeh...mi okrečemo novu stranicu u životu....zbogom  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

Kandela :Sad: , sretno u budućim planovima! :Love:

----------


## dorina199

Kandela žao mi je, sretno u budućim planovima.

----------


## M@tt

Kandela   :Love: 

Pun ti je inbox...

----------


## eva133

> ja procurila....i završavam svoju priču MPO.... želim Vam svima uspjeh...mi okrečemo novu stranicu u životu....zbogom


*kandela* moraš biti uporna i isplatit će ti se jednom.

----------


## tikica78

charlie super , sad se možeš opustiti konačno..
koji ti je sad tjedan? jel se vidi sa 6 tjedana srčeko? ja idem u ponedjeljak

----------


## thaia28

Charlie, ma super!  :Klap:

----------


## alec

*charlie* - super za  :Heart: !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Imamo !!!


 :Klap:

----------


## mimi81

Prekrasne se stvari događaju ovdje na odbrojavanju...svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ !
Špelkica sretno sutra na op ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro ostaneš trudna!

----------


## tantolina

kod mene danas još jedan +
sutra beta

----------


## eva133

> kod mene danas još jedan +
> sutra beta


Bit će sutra jedna lijepa brojka!!!

----------


## BigBlue

> kod mene danas još jedan +
> sutra beta


~~~~~~~ za dobru ß

----------


## Charlie

Danas sam 6+1, lijepo se vidjela srcana akcija. Joooj ja se ne mogu opustiti, ne idu mi one bete iz glave...iako dr kaze da sad vise nemaju veze.
Kandela saljem zagrljaj i zelim vam svu srecu na kojem god putu odaberete.
Tantolina cestitke na jos jednom plusicu. Puno se lijepih vijesti zaredalo u zadnje vrijeme, nadam se da ce u tom tonu bit i kraj godine. ~~~~~ svima

----------


## Bab

hej curke,
malo mi je tesko sve popratiti buduci da sam jos u bolnici ali ovako skupno cu cestitati svim trudnicama. Onima koje cekaju ß zelim lijepe brojcice a tuznicama saljem velike zagrljaje.
Mi smo se danas opet gledali i kaze dr da je sve savrseno. Srceko kucka sto na sat a ja sam presretna. Imamo 0.93 cm i bas smo zgodni...hihihi. Danas smo 7+2
Pusa curke svima

----------


## M@tt

Cure čestitam svim trudnicama i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...... 

Imam jedno pitanje, znači sada nam je ciklus poslije prvog neuspjelog IVF-a i očito da draga nema ovulaciju ovaj mjesec ili joj jako kasni, pa me interesira da li je to normalno s obzirom da je imala normalne cikluse prije toga? Pratimo sa clearblue digitalnim trakicama koje su pouzdane 99%, trebala je imati već jučer ovulaciju, a evo nema je ni danas...

zahvaljujem

----------


## Snekica

> Charlie super za !!!!!!!!!
> Tantolina čestitke za + i neka beta bude ogromna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sonja29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~a mrve
> Hallo ~~~~~~~~~~neka bude školski
> Sara38 čestitam
> Tikica78 bravo za duplanje
> Kitty za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~tulum u labu do ponedjeljka
> Svim ostalim čekalicama neka vrijeme brzo prođe~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem!!! 
Bab draga, pišonja ili pišonjica su ti prekrašni, mahali su mi, jesi vidjela??? Grlim vas!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

> Cure čestitam svim trudnicama i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...... 
> 
> Imam jedno pitanje, znači sada nam je ciklus poslije prvog neuspjelog IVF-a i očito da draga nema ovulaciju ovaj mjesec ili joj jako kasni, pa me interesira da li je to normalno s obzirom da je imala normalne cikluse prije toga? Pratimo sa clearblue digitalnim trakicama koje su pouzdane 99%, trebala je imati već jučer ovulaciju, a evo nema je ni danas...
> 
> zahvaljujem


Nažalost, nakon postupka sve opcije su otvorene! Evo meni 2. ciklus nakon stimulacije kasni 5 dana. Inače ciklusi 23-25 dana, danas je 30.! Test je napravljen i negativan  :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

> Nažalost, nakon postupka sve opcije su otvorene! Evo meni 2. ciklus nakon stimulacije kasni 5 dana. Inače ciklusi 23-25 dana, danas je 30.! Test je napravljen i negativan


Prirodno ste probali sad?  :Love: 

Hvala ti na odgovoru, znači ništa nebi bilo neobično da i nema ovulacije ovaj ciklus?

----------


## ina33

Matt, jedna od najčešćih reakcija nakon stimulacije je da idući ciklus bude ili anovulatoran ili da folikularna faza bude produljena, znači da ovulacija ne bude tipa 14 dc, nego tipa 16-18 dc. Meni se tako protezalo čak i po par mjeseci, ovisno je o jajnicima - mikrocistični i PCOS znaju tako reagirat ili ako je odbiveno puno stanica ili ako su i inače češći anovulatorni ciklusi, čini mi se.

Znači, to da ciklus nakon IVF-a ne traje uobičajenih 28, nego i 32-33-35 dana uopće nije tako rijetko - zbog gore navedenih razloga.

Of kors, većina, kojima je prvi put, postumnja da su ostali trudni doma prirodno u ciklusu nakon IVF-a (psihološki skroz razumljivo, to sam više puta prošla jer nekako ideš, eto, neće medicina, tj. ide razočarenje medicinom, iako znaš postotke, ali hoće priroda),  ali to se ipak događa vrlo rijteko, najčešće je uzrok kašnjenja menge anovulatorni ciklus ili cilus s pomaknutom ovulacijom (ženin ciklus ima 2 faze - folikularna, koja zna varirati češće, lutealna - ona je u pravilu 14 dana od ovulacije do početka menge).

Sretno i mirno!

----------


## ina33

Mislim, po meni, uvijek su otvorene sve opcije, ali tipa 95% da je uzrok kašnjenja menge zato jer su se jajnici iscrpili pa nisu ovulirali u ciklusu nakon stimuliranog IVF-a, nego da je žena trudna. Opet, to je vezano za to kakva (koliko jaka) je stimulacija bila, koliko je bilo punktirano stanica, kakvi su jajnici i ciklusi inače.

To se može čak dogoditi i u više ciklusa, ali ako pak traje predugo (tipa više od 3-4 ciklusa, što je, ipak, jako rijetko, većini kasni taj prvi ciklus), možda da se žena obrarti doktoru pa da on to presiječe s klomifenom ili antibebi.

----------


## Snekica

> Prirodno ste probali sad? 
> 
> Hvala ti na odgovoru, znači ništa nebi bilo neobično da i nema ovulacije ovaj ciklus?


Neee, mi to inače doma ne radimo  :Razz:   Šalim se!
 Ništa neobično! Ovo je meni bila 5. stimulacija, i još nikad mi nije toliko kasnilo. Procurila bih već 12dnt (24-25dc) i to preko utrića. Zato me sad lovi lagana frka. Probati ćemo test ponoviti u ponedjeljak i onda zvati dottoressu!

----------


## Snekica

*kandela*, odmori, možda kasnije smogneš snage za dalje... kako god bilo, sretno! Možda se sretnemo u nekim drugim vodama... :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, jedna od najčešćih reakcija nakon stimulacije je da idući ciklus bude ili anovulatoran ili da folikularna faza bude produljena, znači da ovulacija ne bude tipa 14 dc, nego tipa 16-18 dc. Meni se tako protezalo čak i po par mjeseci, ovisno je o jajnicima - mikrocistični i PCOS znaju tako reagirat ili ako je odbiveno puno stanica ili ako su i inače češći anovulatorni ciklusi, čini mi se.
> 
> Znači, to da ciklus nakon IVF-a ne traje uobičajenih 28, nego i 32-33-35 dana uopće nije tako rijetko - zbog gore navedenih razloga.
> 
> Of kors, većina, kojima je prvi put, postumnja da su ostali trudni doma prirodno u ciklusu nakon IVF-a (psihološki skroz razumljivo, to sam više puta prošla jer nekako ideš, eto, neće medicina, tj. ide razočarenje medicinom, iako znaš postotke, ali hoće priroda),  ali to se ipak događa vrlo rijteko, najčešće je uzrok kašnjenja menge anovulatorni ciklus ili cilus s pomaknutom ovulacijom (ženin ciklus ima 2 faze - folikularna, koja zna varirati češće, lutealna - ona je u pravilu 14 dana od ovulacije do početka menge).
> 
> Sretno i mirno!





> Mislim, po meni, uvijek su otvorene sve opcije, ali tipa 95% da je uzrok kašnjenja menge zato jer su se jajnici iscrpili pa nisu ovulirali u ciklusu nakon stimuliranog IVF-a, nego da je žena trudna. Opet, to je vezano za to kakva (koliko jaka) je stimulacija bila, koliko je bilo punktirano stanica, kakvi su jajnici i ciklusi inače.
> 
> To se može čak dogoditi i u više ciklusa, ali ako pak traje predugo (tipa više od 3-4 ciklusa, što je, ipak, jako rijetko, većini kasni taj prvi ciklus), možda da se žena obrarti doktoru pa da on to presiječe s klomifenom ili antibebi.


Hvala ina...  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*Charlie*

----------


## Mali Mimi

meni je izgleda ovulacija na vrijeme nakon stimuliranog nisam primjetila do sad ni neka veća kašnjenja menge

----------


## Mali Mimi

u biti meni menga stalno šeta od 27 do 34 dana pa ja ni nemam nekog kašnjenja bitno da ona dođe svaki mjesec

----------


## tiki_a

> Imamo !!!


Opa Charlie  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## sweety

> Danas sam 6+1, lijepo se vidjela srcana akcija. Joooj ja se ne mogu opustiti, ne idu mi one bete iz glave...iako dr kaze da sad vise nemaju veze.


*Charlie*  :Very Happy:  neka je sa srećom dalje!!!

----------


## ina33

*Mali Mimi*, većina prođe bez komplikacija, ali jedna od češćih komplikacija je to da se produlji ciklus nakon IVF-a. Miki75 je Poljak rekao što manje ispucanih stanica, manji odmor je potreban i veća je šansa da će idući ciklus bit OK, to mi djeluje logično. Nije isto 21 stanica, 10 stanica, 3 stanice itd., čak i bez obzira na uzetu terapiju (30-40 gonala), ako sam dobro shvatila te stvari.

*Charlie*, vibram i dalje za dobar rasplet ~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## tiki_a

M@t, i kod mene najčešće bez O nakon stimuliranog. Izgleda da je i kod tž tako...
kandela, ne znam koliko ste prošli, pretjerivati se ne isplati, ali ako još niste u toj fazi (pretjerivanja) šaljem ~~~~~da odmoriš i pokušaš ponovo.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Danas sam 6+1, lijepo se vidjela srcana akcija. Joooj ja se ne mogu opustiti, ne idu mi one bete iz glave...iako dr kaze da sad vise nemaju veze.


Ja se cijelu trudnoću borim s tim betama koje se nisu pravilno duplale i svi dr-i su mi rekli da to nema veze. Tek sam se sad počela opuštati pred porod.
Stvarno se probaj opustiti.

----------


## Kaae

> Imamo !!!


Woohoo! Cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## thinkpink

cure! sutra vjerojatno vadim betu, 14-ti dt, tj 17-ti dan od punkcije. kolika bi beta morala minimalna biti  na taj dan da se potvrdi razvoj trudnoće? da li po onim tablicama sa betama gledam kao da je dan punkcije ustvari dan ovulacije ili se gleda prema transferu? 
bio je transfer 3-i dan 6-staničnog zametka....naravno, sve u slučaju da ne procurim do jutra.
hvala unaprijed na odgovorima!

----------


## eva133

Sve preko 50 je pozitivno, ali ako si trudna ja vjerujem da će biti beta preko 100.

----------


## Snekica

Na tablici bi trebalo biti prikazano i dpo i dnt, ako se ne varam, da ne idem sad tražiti. A brojka ovisi o brdo stavaka, koliko zametaka se primilo, jedan, dva, o danu transfera, danu nakon transfera, ugl. ako je više od 100 ja bi pjevala cijele dane  :Wink:  Sretno i javi lijepu brojku!

----------


## thinkpink

> Sve preko 50 je pozitivno, ali ako si trudna ja vjerujem da će biti beta preko 100.


hvala! :Smile: 




> Na tablici bi trebalo biti prikazano i dpo i dnt, ako se ne varam, da ne idem sad tražiti. A brojka ovisi o brdo stavaka, koliko zametaka se primilo, jedan, dva, o danu transfera, danu nakon transfera, ugl. ako je više od 100 ja bi pjevala cijele dane  Sretno i javi lijepu brojku!


da i ja sam se sjetila te tablice koju sam davno negdje vidjela i više je ne mogu naći....no dobro, računam da je iznad 100 bingo  :Very Happy: 
puno hvala!

----------


## tigrical

*tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super betu!
*Charlie* bravo za srce!
*thinkpink* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!
*kandela* sretno!

----------


## Snekica

> da i ja sam se sjetila te tablice koju sam davno negdje vidjela i više je ne mogu naći....no dobro, računam da je iznad 100 bingo 
> puno hvala!


našla: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=148&Show=507

----------


## Mali Mimi

Samo jedan ispravak sve preko 5 je poz. beta samo što su ispod 50 vrlo male vrijednosti koje najčešće ne završe dobro punkciju brojiš kao ovulaciju

----------


## pirica

beta 1,2

----------


## rozalija

Charlie bravo za malo  :Heart: . :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
pirica žao mi je draga :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tlukaci5

ja isto imam taj problem kašnjenja menge, ovulacije ili ima 19-20-ti dan ciklusa ili ni nema, i tako već 4-5 ciklusa, odnosno počelo je tako nakon zadnjeg stimuliranog u 5-tom mjesecu ove godine, i već mi lagano ide na živce, jer su mi bili prilično točni ciklusi, ovulacija uvijek na 14-ti dan, ali eto sve se zbrčkalo..

ja sam to povezivala s tim što mi je sad u zadnjem stimuliranom dr. produžio fazu pikanja gonalima i tako je i punkcija bila nekih 2-3 dana kasnije i sve ostalo što slijedi, pa mislim da je to zbog toga sad tako, ali nije mi jasno dokad , posebno sad kako pokušavamo na prirodni način pa nikad ne znam kad ovuliram, neovisno o trakicama...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kitty

pirice, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

pirice, dušo... :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> beta 1,2


 :Love:

----------


## ježić

*Charlie*, čestitam na srčeku!

*pirice*, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## vita22

Tantolina........  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*pirica*, grlim te, teško je ali ja čvrsto vjerujem da ćete uspjeti.

----------


## tantolina

moja beta danas 284,3....14 dnt 3-dnevnog embrija

----------


## Snekica

tantolinice moja, čestitam ti na trudnoći!!! sretno dalje! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!!!

----------


## sara38

*Tantolina* bravoooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## anddu

tantolina :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

tantolina neka i dalje nastavi sve pozitivno :Klap:

----------


## Lua

Tantolina čeeeestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Tantolina čestitke   :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tantolina čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

Tantolina čestitam!!! I neka sve dalje bude lijepo školski!

----------


## Vali

*tantolina i charlie*, cestitam!!!! 

*pirice*, zao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## frka

cestitke, tantolina!!! super beta!!!

Charlie, bravo za srceko!!!

Pirice, anddu i ostale tuznice, drzite se...

----------


## tantolina

kod mene nekakva smeđkasta sluz....nije jako ali je....to sam vidjela sad kad sam stavljala utriće.....nikad mira - uvijek neki stresovi

----------


## crvenkapica77

pirice  , tiki_e  bas mi je zao   :Love:

----------


## kiki30

tantolina,čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

*PROSINAC 2011*
eva133, VV  GEMINI
Artisan, IVFcentar 1.IVF (nakon 3 AIH) GEMINI??
crvenkapica77, CITO, sekundarni (nakon 3AIH i 3 ICSI)
ivanicaa,2.IVF  VV (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
jasna09, Maribor
dagnja,  AIH
sara38, Ri, nakon 2 AIH i 9 IVF/ICSI  
tikica78, IVFcentar
karlita, VV   
konfuzija
tantolina, 5.ICSI Ri, 

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*


13.12 Elena85
19.12 Phiphy , Ri
19.12  BillieJean, Vg
20.12 ivana101
20.12 thinkpink
20.12 RuMo
21.12 vrtirepka
21.12 magnolija13
23.12 Smarta
23.12 gljiva
24.12 crna ovca
27.12 dorina199
28.12 Sonja29
29.12 tonka86

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
 tikki 17.12, kitty 19.12

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*


*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
sanda1977,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 


*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
 12.mjesec:  lberc, Palcicazg, Richy, spodoba, *Mare*, Alcantra, 
1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, NanaMo, Snekica, Strašna, b.a.b.y., ivica_k, venddy, Hope31, tlukaci5, Vedre, mala bu , Nana Mo, butterfly101, zvončica cg
2.mjesec: strategija, Dea84, olivera, Lejla37, Maybe baby, Lutkica, linalena, malenaab, luna1, BigBlue, Vita22, vulkan, luna1, lucija83, ruža82, kiki30, marincezg,
3.mjesec: Argente, bili,


nekako mi prazno u dijelu poostupaka u tijeku, ajd komadi , pa nije valjda da je već počelo ferje

Da nazzdravimo još jednom lijepo tjednu za betama, srčekima

----------


## Smarta

vidim da ima puno dobrih vijesti, da vas ne nabrajam sve, svima odjednom VELIKA čestitka na srćekima i na dobrim betama

----------


## alma_itd

*pirice* zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kitty

cure, evo malo friške  :Coffee: , poslužite se.

meni je sad divna teta u labu rekla da su se od 3 smrzlića 2 oplodila! jupiii  :Very Happy: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za uspješne punkcije i transfere, velike bete koje se pravilno duplaju, titrajuća  :Heart: ...
tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## artisan

kod mene jedno kucavo :Heart: , jučer bili na uzv  :Zaljubljen: , sve je super...
linalena kad bude sljedeća lista popravi to, molim te

----------


## artisan

bravo kitty :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
tužnicama  :Love: 
čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Mi smo danas imali transfer dvije morulice 4. dan. U ponedjeljak ćemo znati hoće li biti i dva eskimića  :Smile:  A sad isčekivanje... Mi ove godine umjesto Nove Godine čekamo Staru (beta je naime 31.12).

Kitty ~~~~~~ da se mrvice nastave lijepo razvijati i za transfer!

----------


## tantolina

tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice

----------


## kitty

artisan bravo za malo  :Heart:  i neka i dalje sve bude školski!
tikki bravo za transfer  :Klap:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate!
tantolina bravo za betu  :Bouncing:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## Snekica

> artisan bravo za malo  i neka i dalje sve bude školski!
> tikki bravo za transfer  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate!
> tantolina bravo za betu  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!


Ovo valja samo potpisati! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Staru godinu!!!

----------


## tiki_a

tikki,kitty ~~~~~~~~

----------


## hallo

> kod mene nekakva smeđkasta sluz....nije jako ali je....to sam vidjela sad kad sam stavljala utriće.....nikad mira - uvijek neki stresovi


meni također još uvijek curka..od 13dt..6tj ja curim čas krv čas smeđe,dok..kaže da nema veze,,nemoj se brinuti,ništa ne možemo zaustaviti.

----------


## nina32

Nek' idući tjedan donese puno radosnih vijesti na ovom forumu. Cure sretno!!! 
19.12 Phiphy , Ri
19.12 BillieJean, Vg
20.12 ivana101
20.12 thinkpink
20.12 RuMo
21.12 vrtirepka
21.12 magnolija13
23.12 Smarta
23.12 gljiva
24.12 crna ovca
27.12 dorina199
28.12 Sonja29
29.12 tonka86

----------


## ježić

> artisan bravo za malo  i neka i dalje sve bude školski!
> tikki bravo za transfer  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate!
> tantolina bravo za betu  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!


Šlepam se i potpisujem! Svima ostalima sretno također!

----------


## Snekica

phiphyyyyyyy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za predivnu betu danas!!!

----------


## đurđa76

prvo svim tužnicama jedan veliki :Love: 
svim pozitivnim testićima i betama  :Very Happy: 
svim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i na kraju svima vama koje ste po bolnicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najbolji mogući ishod

----------


## lucija83

[QUOTE=Snekica;2028875]phiphyyyyyyy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za predivnu betu danas!!![/QUOTE
oooogroman potpis na ovooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Curke ja ću vam kolektivno zavibrati....Od puste terapije koju pijem totalno sam komirana. Uz vas sam :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

Veeelike čestitke našoj donedavnoj uređivačici lista *Bugaboo* na djevojčici prelijepog imena!  Dobrodošla Lucija!  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> prvo svim tužnicama jedan veliki
> svim pozitivnim testićima i betama 
> svim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> i na kraju svima vama koje ste po bolnicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najbolji mogući ishod


X (da ne misle bolničke čuvalice da smo ih zaboravili)
bugaboo, čestitam!

----------


## tantolina

moja beta danas 17 dnt 1009...utz 28.12

----------


## Inesz

Tantolina, bravo!!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## tikki

Nama danas javili da imamo dva eskimića  :Smile:  nadam se da će ove mrvice ostat sa mnom, da da ćemo po eskimiće tek za nekih 2.5 godine :Smile: 

Tantolina.... Super  :Smile:

----------


## frka

odlicno, tantolina!!!

bugaboo, i ovdje cestitke na malenoj Luciji!!!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba!

----------


## Mali Mimi

super tantolina
i čestitam bogaboo

----------


## sali

> phiphyyyyyyy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za predivnu betu danas!!!


veliki potpis na ovo

Tantolina čestitke na super beti :Very Happy:

----------


## mistic

Bok cure!
Ja se baš ne javljam često, ali svako malo virnem da vidim novosti!
Čestitam svima sa velikim betama, i držim fige čekalicama, a svima sa negativnim betama šaljem jedan veliki  :Love: 

Ja sam jučer obavila transfer jednog trodnevnog embrija i sada čekam do dalekih pet dana poslije Nove Godine, dakle 5.1. moram vaditi betu, naravno ako me nestrpljenje ne pobijedi pa odem prije  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

bugaboo, čestitam, uživajte sada  :Zaljubljen: !
tantolina, bravo za duplanje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
phiphy, BillieJean ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike tete bete!

ja prijavljujem danas transfer jednog ali vrijednog trodnevnog embrija iz smrznute js, beta je 3.1.

----------


## vedre

tantolina bravo.čestitam

----------


## tantolina

Kitty i mistic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mrve
Bugaboo iskrene čestitke a Luciji najljepša dobrodošlica.....

----------


## ivana101

cure čestitke svima na vašim uspjesima.......... :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

tikki  :Klap:  za eskimiće
kitty ~~~~~za jednog, ali vrijednog
mistic~~~~~+
tantolina  :Klap: za lijepu betu
~~~~~svim čekalicama

----------


## Charlie

> tikki  za eskimiće
> kitty ~~~~~za jednog, ali vrijednog
> mistic~~~~~+
> tantolina za lijepu betu
> ~~~~~svim čekalicama


Veliki potpis na sve!

----------


## Snekica

Tantolina bravo za predivnu betu! Čestitam!!! 
bugaboo, tebi i malenoj Luciji sve najnajnaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Phiphy... čekamo... i ... čekamo...?!  Javiiiiiiiiiiiii seeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Snekica

> tikki  za eskimiće
> kitty ~~~~~za jednog, ali vrijednog
> mistic~~~~~+
> tantolina za lijepu betu
> ~~~~~svim čekalicama


šlepam se... i navijam za najbolje ishode!

----------


## tantolina

kod mene dvije-tri kapljice krvi.......stvarno nikad mira
obično mi se pojavi stara ili svježa krv nakon duže vožnje autom....može li to biti povezano?

----------


## Snekica

Probaj malo više odmarati i ako baš ne moraš, nemoj se voziti, osim na kraće relacije.

----------


## Charlie

*Tantolina* probaj malo smanjiti tempo. Ja mislim da ne može vožnja autom uzrokovati krvarenje (osim ako su neki ekstremni uvjeti) ali možda krv uz sjedeći položaj i drndanje brže izađe. Ako nisu velike količine vjerojatno ne trebaš brinuti, izgleda da to skoro svaka trudnica ima u početku.
Ja sam imala spotting 10dpt, pa onda još u dva-tri navrata po par smećkastih mrljica ali trajalo bi samo dan. Doktor mi je rekao da je to od gniježđenja bebice u maternicu (nešto urasta, samo sam zaboravila stručni izraz što).

----------


## kitty

današnjim betalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe brojčeke!
tužnicama  :Love: 
a mojim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek nam svima vrijeme brzo prođe i dočekamo ono što čekamo  :Yes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja cestitam na  lijepim betama  i  na   :Heart: 

tuznicama  veliki   :Love: , jednom  mora   biti  +

kao sto vidite u mom potpisu  mi imamo jedno malo  :Heart:  
sto se tice krvarenja  ja krvarim od  15dpt  , sad manje , pa vise  , pa smeđe ,pa  crveno  , svasta,  u nedjelju je iz mene izletila  crvena krv  , pun ulozak  ali u ponedjeljak smo culi srce kako snazno lupa,  
nemam hematom  ,  razlog mog  krvarenja je  druga  GV  koja se cisti  ,  
svima  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  velike  bete  i  najljepsi  Bozic

----------


## thinkpink

nadam se da će biti još lijepih vijesti na današnji dan....moja beta 18dt - 2466,0

molim vas da mi čestitate tek kad čujemo srce, jer još ne vjerujem!

----------


## tigrical

thinkpink~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tantolina

:Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ thinkpink

----------


## kitty

thinkpink, evo bez čestitanja ali moram barem poskočiti  :Very Happy: ! i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno  :Heart:

----------


## Alcantra

thinkpink~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina32

Thinkpink za :Heart:

----------


## sara38

*Thinkpink* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Thinkpink~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za :Heart: 
ostalim suborkama kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sad moram da brišem, idem za Zadar.Javim se kad stignem :Smile:

----------


## tikki

* Thinkpink*.... Samo jedan poskok  :Very Happy:  i puno ~~~~~~~ do  :Heart:

----------


## Lua

Thinkpink ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart: !  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

thinkpink vau kako lijepa brojkica  :Smile: 
tantolina, i ja pitam, zašto ne odmaraš?
crvenkapica  :Very Happy:  za srčeko, ali baš imaš stresove, ~~~~~da od sada bude mirno i čista uživancija!
Sonja29~~~~~~~+
sara38~~~~~~za tebe i bebicu, uživaj!
Charlie puno ~~~~~šaljem da nadalje budu samo dobre vijesti.
...
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## tantolina

ma odmaram ja....jučer sam se samo vozila u Rijeku vadit betu....inače manje-više niš ne radim....krvi više nema....nije bilo ni jučer više samo kap,dvije.....ne ponovilo se

----------


## mistic

thinkpink~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## thinkpink

cure moje hvala svima  :Love: , podrška jako puno znači....lakše mi je ovdje s vama, znam da samo vi možete razumjeti ove emocije......

----------


## ivica_k

propustila sam čestitati friškim mamicama - boogaboo i goga69, na malenim smotuljcima, kakve si svi ovdje (ne)strpljivo priželjkujemo; lucija i nikola dobrodošli na svijet! :Heart: 
thinkpink, (poštujem tvoju želju)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
tantolina, čestitke na ostvarenoj trudnoći i njezin miran nastavak želim!

----------


## Charlie

*thinkpink* onda samo ~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*tikice78* čestitke za dvije bebice!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala svima na cestitkama!

Moja malena i ja navijamo za sve vas, puno velikih beta i malenih  :Heart: 

Cestitke svim friskim trudnicama, cekalicama puno vibrica za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

I ja cestitam svim friskim trudnicama :Very Happy:  a cekalicama beta,duplanja i UZ saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

evo malo grupnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, poslužite se kome treba  :Heart: !

----------


## Mia Lilly

> evo malo grupnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, poslužite se kome treba !


*X*

----------


## Alcantra

> evo malo grupnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, poslužite se kome treba !


X

mi danas imali transfer 3 četverostanična embrija, čekamo betu 05.01.2012.

----------


## Šiškica

Alcatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se male mrvice  prime za mamicu..

----------


## Alcantra

hvala Šiškice

----------


## tikki

Alcantra ~~~~~~ za male borce da se prime  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Tikki* spec vibrice za dvije mrvice!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Alcantra

> Alcantra ~~~~~~ za male borce da se prime


tikki hvala puno, i za tebe i tvoje mrvice također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i želimo vam veliku betu na staru godinu

----------


## tikki

Sela  :Heart: 

Nisam sigurna jel danas netko vadi betu, ali želim vam lijepe brojčice pod borom svima ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hallo

> i ja cestitam na  lijepim betama  i  na   
> 
> tuznicama  veliki  , jednom  mora   biti  +
> 
> kao sto vidite u mom potpisu  mi imamo jedno malo  
> sto se tice krvarenja  ja krvarim od  15dpt  , sad manje , pa vise  , pa smeđe ,pa  crveno  , svasta,  u nedjelju je iz mene izletila  crvena krv  , pun ulozak  ali u ponedjeljak smo culi srce kako snazno lupa,  
> nemam hematom  ,  razlog mog  krvarenja je  druga  GV  koja se cisti  ,  
> svima  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  velike  bete  i  najljepsi  Bozic


Slično i kod mene samo ja imam  hematom 30 mm.nadam se da neće ugroziti moju malu mrvicu.svima puno sreće i čestitke za blagdane!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  nazalost  jos uvijek krvarim  ,  sad  opet  crveno  i  grcice  imam   :Sad:   na sta ce ovo ispast  pojma  nemam  , luda sam vise

----------


## tiki_a

crvenkapica77 mogu samo ~~~~~~~~da sve bude dobro

----------


## Charlie

Crvenkapice mislim na vas i ~~~~ da se to brzo smiri! 
Svim novim cekalicama zelim lijepe bete pod bor!

----------


## hallo

> ja  nazalost  jos uvijek krvarim  ,  sad   opet  crveno  i  grcice  imam    na sta ce ovo ispast  pojma  nemam  , luda sam vise


 razumijem te potpuno,ne znam jel ti dok rekao da uzmes normabel radi grceva,pij i magnezij.ja sam se opustila vise ne mogu se sekirati,još mi je na zadnjem pregledu rekao da će bit još mrljanja(krvarenja).šta bude bude,ne možemo zaustaviti.

----------


## Snekica

*crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x 10000000000000000000000000000000000 da to glupo krvarenje prestane!!! I da se konačno posvetiš trudnoći onako kako spada!  :Kiss: 
*hallo* to vrijedi i za tebe, jasno?!  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

> *crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x 10000000000000000000000000000000000 da to glupo krvarenje prestane!!! I da se konačno posvetiš trudnoći onako kako spada! 
> *hallo* to vrijedi i za tebe, jasno?!


POTPISUJEM Snekicu i dodajem još~~~~~za Charlie

----------


## Kadauna

Sretan vam Božić drage forumašice

----------


## milivoj73

sretan Božić od nas 3... 
nek vam se ostvari najveća želja...

----------


## Snekica

Sretan vam Božić drage/i moje/i!

----------


## Bab

Sretan Bozic svim dragim ljudima koji navracaju ovdje!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sretan vam Božić :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

evo,sretan Bozic mojim dugogodisnjim suborkama iz snijegom prekrivene Bosne !  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Sretan vam Božić!

----------


## aleksandraj

> *crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x 10000000000000000000000000000000000 da to glupo krvarenje prestane!!! I da se konačno posvetiš trudnoći onako kako spada! 
> *hallo* to vrijedi i za tebe, jasno?!


Sretan Bozic svim dragim suborkama  i da se sto prije presele s ovog foruma - pogotovo Tiki_a i mare 41 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

Sretan Bozic svim mojim suborkama :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

drage forumašice, želim vam miran i sretan Božić i puuuuno ljubavi..

----------


## hallo

> *crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x 10000000000000000000000000000000000 da to glupo krvarenje prestane!!! I da se konačno posvetiš trudnoći onako kako spada! 
> *hallo* to vrijedi i za tebe, jasno?!


jasno i glasno  :Smile: ,,SRETAN BOŽIĆ SVIMA PUNO SREĆE,LJUBAVI I ZDRAVLJA <3 LJUBIM VAS!

----------


## Alcantra

Sretan Božić i neka vam donese blagoslov i ispunjenje svih želja

----------


## ivica_k

Sretan Vam Božić, drage moje suborke!

----------


## lasta

Sretan Božić svim dragim ljudima ovdje na forumu

----------


## linalena

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić
da nam izmami osmjehe na lica a da u ušima zuji od  Jingle-bell
da zubi peku od kolača a lice se sjaji od masnoće na mlincima
da gledate bedaste filmeke o vilenjacima i čudima

uglavnom iako je sutra  novi dan sa starim problemima danas je pauza

----------


## Charlie

Drage suborke sretan Bozic vama i vasim obiteljima i neka vam se ispuni najveca zelja svima!

----------


## innu

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima!

----------


## ines31

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić, pun sreće i veselja!!!!

----------


## kiki30

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima !

----------


## crvenkapica77

*Sretan  Bozic   * svima   od   :Heart:

----------


## vedre

cure drage,želim vam sretan Božić od  :Heart:

----------


## luna1

Sretan Božić i puno malih beba :Heart:

----------


## luna1

Bab,bebica,za prvi Božić :Love:

----------


## tantolina

cure sretan Božić svima i da dogodine svi zagrlimo svoja zlata.......mi nažalost imamo Božić koji ćemo pamtit...jučer oko 6 sam prokrvarila....išli u Rijeku kao hitnoća na ginekologiju....u maternici nema ničeg.....jajnici turbo povećani kažu hiperstimulirani iako sam bila u minimalno stimuliranom postupku....beta ipak visoka 5092.....htjeli me hospitalizirat.....ja nisam pristala - ostala sam kod mame u rijeci, mama živi doslovce 5 min od bolnice.....sad čekam do utorka, ukoliko ne bi bilo obilnijeg krvarenja ili bolova,  da vidimo ako beta pada ako ne stahuju za vanmaterničnu.....ja san minimalno krvarim i drugih nikakvih simptoma nemam.....znači čeka me ili kiretaža ili laparoskopija....ili u najblažoj varijanti da se sama očistim

----------


## Beti3

tantolina, zar ne može biti da se još jednostavno ne vidi? Silno navijam za tu varijantu. Šaljem ti sve vibrice da ishod bude najbolji mogući. Možeš li pozitivno misliti?
I sama sam imala takav nalaz na 5+6 (nalaz i danas čuvam), a rezultat tog "ničeg " u uterusu je veliki sin. Nadam se da će i tebi biti. Drži se!

----------


## tantolina

a ne znam ni sama...prilično sam krvarila.....jučer mi je bilo 5+3 ili 5+4 tjedana.......dali su mi ergometrin tabletice....one se ne smiju piti u trudnoći...što sad?

----------


## Beti3

Ergometrin je potpuno kontraindiciran u trudnoći. Tako da ne znam što ti reći. Puno toga ovisi i o jačini krvarenja. 
Što mi možemo sve izdržati i fizički i psihički da bi postale mame gotovo je neizmjerno. Znam kako ti je ali se nadam da ćeš i dalje biti u duhu tvog potpisa.

----------


## ježić

Sretan Božić svima!

tantolina, nadam se da je još prerano da se nešto vidi i da će krvarenje prestati. Uglavnom, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod!

----------


## Reni76

Sretan Božić svima i da vam do slijedećeg Božića ostvare sve želje, a jedna posebno!

tantolina, želim ti da ovaj Božić pamtiš samo po malom stresu koji će dobro završiti

----------


## Svetlana123

tantolina, ergometril je sinteticki progesteron i kao i Primolut Nor, kontraindikovan je u trudnoci. Posto krvaris, uzmi utrogestan oralno tj. na usta, i po dve odjednom slobodno.

----------


## alma_itd

*tantolina* nadam se da ce se tvoja mrvica izboriti i da ce krvarenje uskoro stati :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

tantolina  :Love:

----------


## mistic

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima!
Tantolina žao mi je što to sve prolaziš, želim ti da se što prije sve smiri na najbolji mogući način!Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:

----------


## lasta

Tantolina nadam se da ce cudo Bozica ipak zasjati kod vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar ishod

----------


## tikki

Tantolina  :Love:  drži se~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod

----------


## rozalija

> Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima!
> Tantolina žao mi je što to sve prolaziš, želim ti da se što prije sve smiri na najbolji mogući način!Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## crvenkapica77

Tantolina   jako mi je zao   :Love: 
  ali  se  opet  nadam da ce  sve zavrsit  na dobro,  moramo se nadati  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i prije nego  budes ( nedaj  Boze ) stvarno morala na kiretazu  da odes jos nekom drugom dr. na uzv  ,  ne znam ni sama sto bi u toj situaciji  
drzim fige   :Heart: 

ja sam opet danas  bila na uzv   , jutros opet  obilno krvarenje   :Rolling Eyes: 
mrvica lijepo raste hdB   skoro  1cm ima  , danas smo 7+1 tt.
ova GV  se jos cisti  i to moze trajati  tjednima   :Rolling Eyes:  
nisam nikako  opustena  ni mirna od bete

----------


## Mali Mimi

tantolina baš mi je žao. Nadam se da se plod još ne vidi, jeli imaš jake bolove možda?

----------


## thinkpink

> ....znači čeka me ili kiretaža ili laparoskopija....ili u najblažoj varijanti da se sama očistim


žao mi je što vam je Božić bio tako tužan  :Love: , nekako cijelo vrijeme se nadam da će tvoja priča sretno završiti. koliko sam shvatila ipak su ostavili neku mogućnost da se sutra plod pojavi, tj uvijek postoji nada da je pregled ipak bio prerano. 
ergometrin su ti dali u bolnici? ja sam ga koristila nakon kiretaže, kada sam  dobila neku upalu koja je kulminirala temperaturom i bolovima.
samo da ti se situacija što prije riješi pa da znaš na čemu si, znam da je najgore ovo grozno iščekivanje  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## thinkpink

> tantolina baš mi je žao. Nadam se da se plod još ne vidi, jeli imaš jake bolove možda?


ja sam imala spontani bez ikakvih bolova, što je najbolje imala sam samo lagani smeđi iscjedak za kojeg kažu da je bezopasan....tako da mislim da pravila stvarno nema. mene su uvjeravali da moje stanje nije opasno za plod, a na kraju sam srela i cure koje su krvarile baš kao da imaju mensturaciju i zadržale su zdrave trudnoće.

----------


## kiki30

tantolina nadamo se da će sve dobro završiti,drži se...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ja sam imala spontani bez ikakvih bolova, što je najbolje imala sam samo lagani smeđi iscjedak za kojeg kažu da je bezopasan....tako da mislim da pravila stvarno nema. mene su uvjeravali da moje stanje nije opasno za plod, a na kraju sam srela i cure koje su krvarile baš kao da imaju mensturaciju i zadržale su zdrave trudnoće.


Ovo sam pitala jer dr. sumnja na vanmaterničnu a to kažu da boli, nadam se da ipak nije to

----------


## thinkpink

> Ovo sam pitala jer dr. sumnja na vanmaterničnu a to kažu da boli, nadam se da ipak nije to


molim se da nije, to mi uvijek zvuči kao najgora varijanta i usput rečeno moja najcrnja noćna mora. zbunjuje me toliko postotak cura kojima se nakon ivf-a dogodi vanmaternična.....ili je samo slučajnost što sam ih ja puno do sada upoznala kojima se upravo to desilo.
tantolina neka bude sve dobro sutra, drži se, mislim na tebe.

----------


## kitty

cure dobro jutro uz mirišljavu kavicu i božićne kolačiće  :Coffee: !
ja nisam ovih dana bila pri kompu pa vam sa zakašnjenjem želim sreeeetan Božić  :Heart: .

tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak sve bude ok  :Klap: .
svima puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba  :Kiss: !

----------


## Snekica

tantolina, draga moja! Nadam se da je danas već sve puno bolje i da će se sve dobro nastaviti razvijati! Sretno danas!

----------


## mimi81

Dragi moji sretan vam Božić svima po redu i neka vam se ostvare najveće i najljepše želje....od srca!

----------


## bubble_71

Kao prvo Sretan Božić cure !! Evo da se i ja javim nakon dužeg vremena kad je riječ o vanmaterničnoj iz osobnog iskustva.U drugom pokušaju IVF-a klomifenima bila je vanmaternična samo sam imala smeđi iscjedak i onda svježa krv...nikakvi bolovi.Ostala bez jajovoda lijevog.Evo sad je prošlo 2 mjeseca od nesretnog drugog.Spremala sam se da idem na smrznute jajne stanice.Uputnica i putni nalog u rukama a menstruacije nigdje.Sve mi padalo napamet ( neki poremećaj,,,bla.bla,bla) ali prirodna trudnoća...nema šanse. Ali to se desilo kad sam prihvatila i složila si u glavi život bez djeteta....Bit će šta bog da.Uglavnom sreća je kratko trajala vanmaternična i opet operacija.Ostala i bez desnog jajovoda.Sve sam to junački podnjela.Nikakvi bolovi,nisam imala pojma da sam trudna.Uglavnom da skratim priču..ne mora boljeti,svi smo mi drugčiji,,,neko ima simptome,neko nema ništa. *tantolina želim ti svu sreću na svijetu i da bude ono najljepše.
*Spremamo se druge god.po one smznute stanice koje čekaju...pa budemo vidjeli.
Svima vama želim uskoro bebice zdrave i nasmijane  :Wink:

----------


## Charlie

Draga *Tantolina*, drži se. NAdam se da će sve dobro ispasti.

----------


## sara38

*Tantolina* vjerujem da još može sve ispasti dobro, drži se i šaljem ti puno  :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## tikki

Mene jučer ulovili bolovi/grčevi na momente u trbuhu kao 1 dan menge... Danas sam radila testić i mislila saam prvo da je negativan. Onda sam ga forenzičarski okretala na svjetlu i činilo mi se da se nazire neka sjena. Budući da idem na put na par dana i da sam planirala betu raditi u ponedjeljak, na brzinu sam otišla do laba i izvadila betu- kao tek toliko da vidim na čemu sam. U glavnom, moja beta danas je 49.03. To je 10dnt 4dn, odnosno 14. dan od aspiracije/oplodnje. Čini mi se malo nisko, ali za sada mi ne preostaje drugo nego čekati ponedjeljak i srijedu pa vidjeti porast/ duplanje.

----------


## Charlie

*tikki* meni se uopće ne čini prenisko, moja beta u prvoj trudnoći bila je 10dn3dt 41,7, tvoja je tu negdje. Držim fige da se sad lijepo dupla!!!

----------


## kalendar

tantolina nadam se da ce sve biti u redu.
tikki, cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

tikki, mislim da ti je beta taman  :Very Happy: ! bravo!

----------


## tikki

Hvala Charlie. Vidjet ćemo idući tjedan. Nažalost prije ponedjeljka ne mogu ponavljati betu, ako ne dođe M do tada onda ću se nadati da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## kalendar

jel zna neko da mi kaze da li je dan transfera d0 ili d1? Ako mi je transfer bio juce npr, je li mi danas d1 ili d2?  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> jel zna neko da mi kaze da li je dan transfera d0 ili d1? Ako mi je transfer bio juce npr, je li mi danas d1 ili d2?


dan transfera je nulti dan.

----------


## tantolina

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  evo i mene.....moja beta danas 400 i nešto više ni ne znam...i doktora i mene iznenadi takav brzi pad u subotu u 22 sata bila 5092.....dakle bio je to još jedan spontani...nisam se još skroz očistila ali ima nade....kaže doktor da nije siguran..možda...do petka na ergometrinu....u petak beta i utz pa ćemo vidjet da li treba kiretaža ili ne....

----------


## Inesz

Tantolina, jako mi je žao.  :Sad:

----------


## kalendar

tantolina, kao sto ti rece.... Idemo dalje.........do kraja

hvala ti kitty na odgovoru.

----------


## tikki

Tantolina baš mi je žao  :Sad:  nadam se samo da će se samo očistiti i da ćete uskoro u nove pobjede... do kraja!

----------


## Charlie

*Tantolina* žao mi je, grlim te.

----------


## elena-mk

Tantolina zao mi je..da te Bog iduci put obraduje mirisljavim smotuljkom u ruke..

----------


## sara38

*Tantolina* užasno mi je žao,  :Love: .

----------


## Snekica

> Tantolina baš mi je žao  nadam se samo da će se samo očistiti i da ćete uskoro u nove pobjede... do kraja!


Potpisujem!
tikki, tebi čestitam na beti koja za 10dnt nije mala! U ponedjeljak ima da ti bude beta u nebesima. Go girl!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tantolina baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

Tantolina, jako, jako mi je žao  :Heart: 
Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredan nastavak trudnoće

----------


## kitty

tantolina, jako mi je žao  :Love: ...

----------


## M@tt

Tantolina....  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tantolina, grlim te

----------


## Alcantra

Tantolina, žao mi je

----------


## Alcantra

tikki za veliki rast bete u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

Tantolina jako mi je žao  :Love: 

Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i veeeeliku betu!

----------


## lasta

Tantolina žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## hallo

> evo i mene.....moja beta danas 400 i nešto više ni ne znam...i  doktora i mene iznenadi takav brzi pad u subotu u 22 sata bila 5092.....dakle bio je to još jedan spontani...nisam se još skroz očistila ali ima nade....kaže doktor da nije siguran..možda...do petka na ergometrinu....u petak beta i utz pa ćemo vidjet da li treba kiretaža ili ne....


 daj Bože da prođe bez kiretaže,šta drugo reci nego da ti želim puno snage i strpljenja i sreće naravno u sljedećem postupku.pusa,ljubim te!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Ooooo tikki, pa ti imaš betu  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~za dalje.

----------


## tiki_a

tantolina i ja sam se nadala kao i druge cure ovdje, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*tantolina* cure su ti vec sve rekle :Love:  Zao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  Jesi li prekontrolisala hematologiju?

----------


## artisan

tantolina baš mi je žao  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

tantolina nemam rijeći da te utješim	 :Love:  čuvaj se draga!
tikki vibrice za dalje......
Ja betu raim najvjerovatnije sutra. Za sada sve OK osim sinoć nekog smedeg iscjedka.
Čestit vam i blagoslovljen Božić sa zakašnjenjem!
Suborke :Heart:

----------


## kitty

Sonja29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra, nek beta bude troznamenkasta!
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## tigrical

*tantolina*, žao mi je  :Love: 

*Sara38*

----------


## kiki30

tantolina,žao mi je..  :Sad: 
tikki za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sonja za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanja1

Pa Tikki draga ovo je predivno :Sing: ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz sve snage da se beta fino podupla :Klap: .

----------


## mistic

tantolina žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## sara38

Mi smo danas 6+6 tjedana i upravo bili na prvom pregledu. Kuca jedno junačko  :Heart: . Osjećaj: neponovljiv i neopisiv!

----------


## kiki30

sara,predivno !! čestitam..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Plašim se i napisati ali........
sinoć(13-ti dnt) oko devet i pol sa radila test i pokazao je slabašnu ali vidljivu drugu crticu. Poslije toga se pojavila smeđkasta sluz i od tada ništa. Jajnici režu i lagani kao pms bolovi. Sutra ujutro ću ponoviti test pa videt ćemo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sonja nema veze  zbog iscjetka  ,  eh koliko cura su ga imale  ,  bitno je da je crtica druga tu  ,  zasto ne beta sutra  ?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## Charlie

*Sonja* ~~~~~~ za lijepu betu

----------


## Sonja29

> sonja nema veze  zbog iscjetka  ,  eh koliko cura su ga imale  ,  bitno je da je crtica druga tu  ,  zasto ne beta sutra  ?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra


kod nas ti je to malo komplikovano,naručuje se . Nadam se da ću uspjet uraditi i betu sutra

----------


## ivica_k

sonja29,~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu, pa da forumski proslavimo! :Heart: 
sara38, bravo za  :Heart: 
tantolina, uf :Sad:

----------


## thinkpink

*tantolina* stvarno sam se nadala da će tvoja priča imati drugačiji kraj. sad držim palčeve da agonija i neizvjesnost što prije prestane.

----------


## thinkpink

a ja vam imam za prijaviti sreću od sreće veću, bojim se glasno reći ...... 
danas na 6+2 vidjeli smo malog junaka koji je treperio  :Heart: .....malo čudo......iz mog neobičnog ivf prirodnjaka!

----------


## thinkpink

> Mi smo danas 6+6 tjedana i upravo bili na prvom pregledu. Kuca jedno junačko . Osjećaj: neponovljiv i neopisiv!


danas te tako dobro razumijem! čestitam od srca!




> Plašim se i napisati ali........
> sinoć(13-ti dnt) oko devet i pol sa radila test i pokazao je slabašnu ali vidljivu drugu crticu. Poslije toga se pojavila smeđkasta sluz i od tada ništa. Jajnici režu i lagani kao pms bolovi. Sutra ujutro ću ponoviti test pa videt ćemo.


meni je test bio jedva vidljiv na jutranju mokraću  i onaj dan kad mi je beta iznosila 2500  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Sonja ~~~~~~~ za betu sutra! Nadam se velikoj brojčici  :Smile: 

Thinkpink i sara čestitke na kuckavim  :Heart:  i držim fige za mirnu trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## tina2701

> a ja vam imam za prijaviti sreću od sreće veću, bojim se glasno reći ...... 
> Danas na 6+2 vidjeli smo malog junaka koji je treperio .....malo čudo......iz mog neobičnog ivf prirodnjaka!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

saro,thinkpink bravo za :Heart: 
thinkpink pored svega što sam do sada prošla bojim se povjerovati,još uvijek...ne znam ne osjećam ništa,možda ako beta potvrdi trudnoču a do tada...... :Confused:

----------


## sara38

*Thinkpink* ja ću se veselit s tobom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
*Sonja* šaljem ti puno za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## tina2701

> Mi smo danas 6+6 tjedana i upravo bili na prvom pregledu. Kuca jedno junačko . Osjećaj: neponovljiv i neopisiv!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

thinkpink, sara38 bravo za  :Heart:  :Heart: !
Sonja29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## Snekica

sara38 i thinpink bravo za  :Heart:  i konačno možemo pošteno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
sonja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!

----------


## Šiškica

Sonja29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu  :Zaljubljen: .. Jedva čekam da ju objaviš  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

tantolina žao mi je draga moja. :Love:  :Love: 
tikki čestitam to je lijepa beta za 10dnt.
Sonja a joj draga moja pa tvoja trudnoća bi me obradovala ne znaš ni sama koliko. Navijam punim srcem za lijepu brojku betu.

----------


## tiki_a

Jooooj Sonja29, najradije bi poskočila...na iglama sam totalno...jedva čekam tvoje sutrašnje POZITIVNO javljanje~~~~~~~~
sara38  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen: 
tikki~~~~~za lijepu betu
thinkpink  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

thinpink bravo za srčeko  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
sonja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!

----------


## Kadauna

*Sonja29*, ja držim fige i čekam sutrašnji test i betu............... kao što vjerujem mnogi to čine prateći tebe i tvoj postupak ovaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Ajme, ovo će biti THE trudnoća među svim forumskim trudnoćama  - SRETNO SUTRA  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Ajme sonja29 vibram do neba!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Drage moje rasplakat ćete me! Ništa sutra od bete,pokušat će me ubaciti na listu 30.12. ali bila sam kod dr. još jedan test je pokazao + i na UZV se za sada vidi točkica promjera 2x2 mm.Naručena sam na kontrolu za 10 dana.Do tada strogo mirovanje zbog hiperstimulacije. Još ništa ne vjerujem dok ne vidimo betu i  :Heart:  jer tko se opeče i na hladno puše :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

Sonja29, vibram dalje do bete, no sad nakon tockice na uzv i jos jednog poz testa vibram; navijam, skakucem vec mnogo glasnije.  :Very Happy: Sreeeetnooooo    :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Drage moje rasplakat ćete me! Ništa sutra od bete,pokušat će me ubaciti na listu 30.12. ali bila sam kod dr. još jedan test je pokazao + i na UZV se za sada vidi točkica promjera 2x2 mm.Naručena sam na kontrolu za 10 dana.Do tada strogo mirovanje zbog hiperstimulacije. Još ništa ne vjerujem dok ne vidimo betu i  jer tko se opeče i na hladno puše


Ajme supeeeeeeeeeeeeer, Sonja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 

sretno

----------


## iva77

tikki , sanja  :Very Happy:  ~~~~ za velike ß
tantolina tako mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*Sonja* super vijesti, čestitam!!! Za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Tikki, Sonja29 bit ce to velike bete  :Very Happy: 

Sara38, Thinkpink cestitam na  :Heart: 

Tantolina jako mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Sonja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za predivnu betu!

----------


## kitty

Sonja29, iva77 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za oooooogromne bete sutra!
tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## linalena

Svima puno puno svakakvih  smajlića

ja sam u selidbi i eto malo kasnim s listom a ne znam niti kada sam zadnji put je nadopunjavala, ali budem nadam se još ove godine

----------


## tiki_a

Jeeee Sonja29, pa ovo je gotovo kao lijepa beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Još dodatnih ~~~~~~~šaljem.

----------


## ježić

*tantolina*, jako mi je žao :Love: 

*tikki*, čestitam od srca i vibram za veliku betu u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! :Very Happy: 

*sara38* i *thinkpink*, čestitke na srčekima!

*Sonja29*, čestitam na plusiću i na ovoj maloj točkici. Nadam se da će se HS brzo smiriti! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## tikki

Sonja29 čestitke na maloj točkici i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje! Nadam se da će se HS uskoro smiriti!

Nego, cure, meni je trbuh od početka postupka onak malo napuhnut (to mi se svaki put u postupku dogodi) ali sad izgledam kao da sam u 4 ili 5 mjesecu trudnoće, užasno je "izbočen" i napuhnut nekak prema napred. Povremeno imam grčeve, najbliži opis bi bio kao menstrualni bolovi prvi dan menge ili kao da me "šarafi". Na wc piškiti idem redovito i normalno, pa ne znam jel ovo može također biti znak HS? Jel se još kome ovo dogodilo? I što je bilo po srijedi?

Hvala na odgovorima  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

> Sonja29 čestitke na maloj točkici i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje! Nadam se da će se HS uskoro smiriti!
> 
> Nego, cure, meni je trbuh od početka postupka onak malo napuhnut (to mi se svaki put u postupku dogodi) ali sad izgledam kao da sam u 4 ili 5 mjesecu trudnoće, užasno je "izbočen" i napuhnut nekak prema napred. Povremeno imam grčeve, najbliži opis bi bio kao menstrualni bolovi prvi dan menge ili kao da me "šarafi". Na wc piškiti idem redovito i normalno, pa ne znam jel ovo može također biti znak HS? Jel se još kome ovo dogodilo? I što je bilo po srijedi?
> Hvala na odgovorima


tikki ja nisam imala grčeve ali me jako nisko bolio stomak i užasno rezali jajnici.najgore mi je bilo kad sam trebala mokriti to je bilo strahovito bolno i puno sam povračala.Ne znam...možda i je blaži oblik. Nadam se da će ti se javiti netko tko će ti više pomoći a ja ti želim da te što prije popusti i da dočekamo lijepu betu. Sretno draga!

----------


## ježić

tikki, ja nisam imala nikakve posebne grčeve ni bolove, piškila sam normalno, ali mi je trbuh bio strahovito napuhan, veći nego što ga imam sad. Moja HS je bila blažeg oblika (tako su rekli), ali sam svejedno provela 6 dana u bolnici.
Moguće da imaš i ti neki oblik. U svakom slučaju, uspori, pripazi. A ako se zabrineš dodatno, predlažem da ipak odeš kod liječnika. Nadam se da će uskoro popustiti i da nam se u ponedjeljak javljaš s ogromnom betom! Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## boss

e cure trebam jednu pomoc
imam menopur koji trebam dati muzu medjutim imam jednu ampulu u kojoj je tecnost i uz to bocicu sa nekim praskom sad me zanima jel to dvoje trebam spojiti kako i sta. posto sad ide neradni dan ja mu moram dati a nemam pojma kako predpostavljam da se to mjesa al kako? ajde cure koje ste to davale sebi pliz objasnite mi.

----------


## tigrical

> e cure trebam jednu pomoc
> imam menopur koji trebam dati muzu medjutim imam jednu ampulu u kojoj je tecnost i uz to bocicu sa nekim praskom sad me zanima jel to dvoje trebam spojiti kako i sta. posto sad ide neradni dan ja mu moram dati a nemam pojma kako predpostavljam da se to mjesa al kako? ajde cure koje ste to davale sebi pliz objasnite mi.


Odlomiš na označenom mjestu vrh ampule gdje je tekućina, onda sa injekcijom izvadiš sadržaj tekućine i isti istisneš u ampulu s praškom, to se izjednači i onda to ponovo uvučeš u injekciju, istisneš višak zraka i spremno za ubod! Imaš temu "Samodavanje injekcija" i na youtube-u filmiće kako se to radi.

----------


## M@tt

> e cure trebam jednu pomoc
> imam menopur koji trebam dati muzu medjutim imam jednu ampulu u kojoj je tecnost i uz to bocicu sa nekim praskom sad me zanima jel to dvoje trebam spojiti kako i sta. posto sad ide neradni dan ja mu moram dati a nemam pojma kako predpostavljam da se to mjesa al kako? ajde cure koje ste to davale sebi pliz objasnite mi.


moja supruga je imala gonale, mjesali smo po 3! uzmes debelu iglu, stavis na apulu s tekučinom, uštrcaš tekučinu u ampulu s praskom, promješas malo da se prašak otopi , ne previše da nebi bilo puno mjehurica, i povučes natrag u prvu amulu, zamjeniš drugu iglu, tanju, i upiknes!!! 
Doduše velim to je tako bilo sa gonalima, ne znam ako se može isti postupak primjeniti na menopure, ali s obzirom da imaš isto dvije bočice pretpostavljam da možeš.

Nego, zašto to moraš mužu upiknut?

----------


## artisan

boss s debljom iglom "uzmeš" tekućinu u špricu, zatim je uštrcaš u prah i onda sve zajedno povučeš natrag u špricu, makneš iglu za miješanje i staviš tanju za pikanje. Pikanje ne znam za menopur gdje i pod kojim kutem ide, ja sam se pikala sa gonalom, već će ti netko odgovoriti.

----------


## boss

on prima menopur vec mjesec i po dana medjutim sad nova godina pa nerade. 
nisam skontala kad izmjesam vodu i prah opet vracam u prvu ampulu ili vracam u spricu pa dajem?

----------


## boss

hvala skontala sam sad , valjda dajem u nadlakticu dosad su mu tu davali.

----------


## artisan

u špricu pa daješ

----------


## kitty

puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Sonju29 i ivu77, cure čekamo lijepe bete!

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što manje nervoze i što kraće dane čekanja, velike bete, pravilna duplanja, titrava  :Heart: ...
tužnicama  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

ja brojim 11dnt, približio se i dan za betu ali nekako se ne veselim, imam feeling da ovaj put ništa od toga  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Charlie

Za današnje lijepe bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Sonja29, iva77* sretno!!!
*Kitty* za tvoju lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## iva77

moja beta opet 0  :Sad:

----------


## kitty

ajoj, iva77, jako mi je žao  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*iva* žao mi je, drži se...

----------


## eva133

*iva* žao mi je.

Vidim da nam je *tikki* trudna. Čestitam od srca.

----------


## Lua

Iva žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Iva tako mi je zao :Love: 
Molim vas nemojte cestitati do srijede,beta na 16 dnt je 609

----------


## mare41

Sonja. nećemo čestitati, samo ćemo se veselitiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!
iva, jako mi je žao.

----------


## sara38

> Sonja. nećemo čestitati, samo ćemo se veselitiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!
> iva, jako mi je žao.


Potpisujem mare!

----------


## frka

Jupiiiiiiiii, Sonja!!!!

----------


## tikki

> Sonja. nećemo čestitati, samo ćemo se veselitiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!
> iva, jako mi je žao.


Potpis!

Ja danas opet piskila po testicu, druga crtica je bljedja u odnosu na jucer, jedva je vidljiva  :Sad:  cini mi se da su mi cicke isto splasnule, a i grcevi u trbuhu nesali... tako da, bojim se, da moja beta u ponedjeljak nece biti za skakutat. Ako sam dobro izracunala, da se pravilno dupla trebala bi biti 2.1. 400. Vidjet cemo... sad sam trenutno u totalno down raspolozenju.

----------


## kitty

Sonja29, evo bez čestitanja, samo  :Very Happy: !
tikki, drži se i ako ikako možeš nemoj više piškati testiće, izdrži do ponedjeljka do bete a ja šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude ooogromna!

----------


## mistic

Iva žao mi je  :Love: 
Sonja  :Very Happy: 
tikki ne razmišljaj previše i ne piški testiće nego čekaj betu pa da možemo skakati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu
Znači u ponedeljak skupa vadimo  :Grin:

----------


## Charlie

*Sonja29* to je krasna beta, čekamo onda srijedu za službene čestitke!!!!
*tikki* ne mora to ništa značiti, meni "simptomi" svaki dan variraju u intenzitetu, a što se tiče testića našla sam na puno mjesta da se ne treba pojačavanjem jačine crtice mjeriti porast HCG jer nisu za to namijenjeni (iako to svi radimo) - može bit urin gušći/rjeđi, a nije ni svaki testić identičan. Meni često istovrsni LH testići nemaju istu jačinu kontrolne crtice pa naravno ni testna nije ista... U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu u ponedjeljak!!!

----------


## tikki

mistic, nadam se da ja ponedjeljak nas dan  :Smile: 

nisam sigurna da necu piskit po testicima... tj. navecer odlucim da necu i onda ujutro kad idem na wc znatizelja prevlada razum... ma joj, ja sam i inace tako nestrpljiva osoba u zivotu, au ovoj MPO prici je sve testiranje zivaca.

Sad citam, Sonja, da je ovo bio 18. stimulirani postupak... wow, svaka cast na upornosti! Tvoja prica zaista daje nadu! Joj, drzim ti fige iz sve snage da se u srijedu forum trese od tvojih cestitki  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> moja beta opet 0


draga iva77, jako mi je žao
i sama se na Odbrojavanju uvijek javljam s takvom porukom  :Sad:

----------


## ivica_k

sonja29, predrago mi je zbog tvoje bete :Heart: 
koliko pamtim, s foruma, jedino upornija od tebe je bila paola, koja je rodila sina iz 26. ivf-a
vrti mi se u glavi od toliko pokušaja, brrrrr

----------


## ivica_k

tikki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu u ponedjeljak, nek ti popravi raspoloženje  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*Sonja* čestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## Kadauna

:Heart:  moja *Sonja29*

----------


## Alcantra

iva77 žao mi je
sonja29~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

Moja draga Sonjči ma šta reći sretna sam do neba zbog tebe, draga nakon toliko upornosti, zaslužila si svu sreću, predivnu trudnoću i najljepše malo stvorenje koje će obasjati tvoj život.Ljubimo te Jelena i ja punooooooooooooo.

----------


## Ginger

ajmeee* Sonaja29 * predivno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za sve ostale

----------


## Sonja29

tikki ja vibram od sveg srca!!!!
I ostalim mojim suborkama/cima vibrice i želim vam sretnu i plodnu N.G. :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

> tikki ja vibram od sveg srca!!!!
> I ostalim mojim suborkama/cima vibrice i želim vam sretnu i plodnu N.G.


X

----------


## matahari

drage žene, želim vam sretnu, plodnu i uspješnu godinu...

p.s. Sela, 18. tt??? kako vrijeme leti!!!

----------


## laky

> Drage moje rasplakat ćete me! Ništa sutra od bete,pokušat će me ubaciti na listu 30.12. ali bila sam kod dr. još jedan test je pokazao + i na UZV se za sada vidi točkica promjera 2x2 mm.Naručena sam na kontrolu za 10 dana.Do tada strogo mirovanje zbog hiperstimulacije. Još ništa ne vjerujem dok ne vidimo betu i  jer tko se opeče i na hladno puše


ajme tek sam vidila ~~~~~~ cmizdrim pusa

----------


## Sonja29

*Idemo dan po dan,sa ljubavlju u srcu i osmjehom na licu!
 Suborke/ci dragi želimo Vam plodnu,zdravu,sretnu i uspješnu 2012,neka vam se ostvare i najskrivenije želje!
Hvala vam što postojite, što plačemo i radujemo se zajedno!
*

----------


## Snekica

*Drage moje hrabrice i vaši mužići, dragi heroji i vaše ženice, sretna vam nova 2012. godina! Da vam nova donese mirišljave smotuljke i da ne budete nikad više tužni!!! Trudnicama i mamicama želim da iskuse svakim danom još veću sreću!* 
_Voli vas vaša Snekica_

----------


## kiki30

snekica,predivno napisano i mogu samo potpisat  :Smile:   sretna vam nova godina!!!

----------


## Kikica1

Drage moje hrabre cure...zelim vam svima puno srece, zdravlja i ljubavi....trudnicama mirne trudnoce a svima ostalima da 2012. donese velike bete! Sve najbolje u Novoj!

----------


## kitty

sretna vam svima nova 2012., neka bude vesela, plodna i obasjana suncem!

----------


## vedre

Sve najbolje u Novoj Godini.da bude vesela i plodna :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Drage moje, neka vam je sretna Nova godina, i da nam svima, ama baš svima donese velike bete i mirišljive smotuljke ( znam da je to najveća želja svih sa ovoga foruma)!!!

----------


## tina2701

Sretna Nova godina...uz najljepše želje...

----------


## mistic

Sve najbolje u 2012. god., puno sreće, zdravlja, veselja i ljubavi i da svih posjeti roda!!!

----------


## Charlie

Drage moje, zelim vam sretnu 2012. i neka donese scima ispunjenje najvece zelje!

----------


## kalendar

Neka svaku od vas Nova obraduje kao sto je mene danas sa 2 crtice. u to ime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

kalendar, čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## ines31

Drage moje, sretna Vam nova 2012, neka Vam se sve želje ispune.....

----------


## dani82

Drage moje sve naj naj u novoj 2012. vam želim!!! Da ovo bude godina u kojoj ćete ljubiti svoje mirišljave smotuljke!!  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Drage trudilice koje još čekate neostvarenu želju, neka vam ova godina bude sretna kako je nama bila 2009. i 2011., dvije najljepše godine u kojima smo uspjeli pobijediti ovu našu bolest s kojom se svi borimo, neplodnost.

----------


## ana-

svima želim od  :Heart:  najljepšu novu 2012.g da se napokon ostvare veše želje i najveći snovi  :Saint:   :Saint:  !!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sretna vam Nova 2012 i neka nam donese sto vise bebica!!

----------


## mare41

Ružo, hvala ti za link za Denny (nisam pojma imala), nadam se da ćemo joj i mi bar mrvicu pripomoći.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mare41  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## vita22

Sve najbolje u *2012.* neka nam bude bolje od ove stare...... :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Kalendar* čestitam od  :Heart: !
*Tikki* za današnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mi smo danas imali pregled od kojeg sam strepila...i radosno javljam da je za sada sve OK! Bebica se razmahala a ja sam samo susprezala suze. 

*Mare41* kakv link za Denny? I ja bih pomogla, a što?

----------


## mare41

Charlie, super za UZV!
sad vidim da je link nestao, Ružo, di je? Curice od Denny trebaju posebnu operativnu skrb, a za to su jako veliki financijski izdaci.....

----------


## pirica

*Charlie*

čekam i ja link

----------


## Charlie

Možda su ga preselili na neku drugu temu, onu gdje se lijepe teme za pomoć, idem potražiti. Ružice hvala na info!

----------


## Charlie

> Možda su ga preselili na neku drugu temu, onu gdje se lijepe teme za pomoć, idem potražiti. Ružice hvala na info!


Samo da javim da sam topic pronašla na drugom forumu (smijem li napisat...mame i bebe). Duboko me potreslo... Eto ako još netko želi pomoći da znate gdje su informacije.

----------


## ina33

*Charlie*, super vijesti, bravo  :Smile: !!!!

Curke, pošaljem vam link za Denny preko PP-a, vama, charlie i mare41, a vi dalje ko vas pita.

----------


## mare41

imam i ja link, pa nek se javi i meni ko želi

----------


## ZO

u takvom sam šoku zbog Denny da ne mogu niti razmišljati, Bože moj, pa što se događa sa ovim svijetom? toliko sam se groznih vijesti naslušala u ova dva dana da imam osjećaj da će sve otići kvragu i samo zahvaljujem što imam djecu i što smo valjda svi zdravi, ništa mi živo više ne treba, ajme majko mila  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

mare molim te pošalji mi broj kuda da uplatim i šta da napišem jer se ne mogu zbrojiti uopće, a želim pomoći

----------


## kalendar

hvala vam... nijesam puno pisala jer nijesam imala sto pametno reci ali zato ste vi sve napisale i puno mi pomogle. hvala jos jednom i nek bude svima vama onako kao zelite da vam bude.

----------


## mistic

Moja beta danas 15 dnt - 359  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

eto mistic...jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiii..rekla sam ti.... :Preskace uze:  :Joggler: jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....jeeeeeeeeee  eeeee

----------


## venddy

mistic čestitam od srca i neka ti sve do kraja bude ovako sretno kao i ovaj dan

----------


## Sonja29

kalendar,mistic :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja u srijedu ponavljam betu jer naši ne rade do tada,valjda će biti sve OK!

----------


## đurđa76

Sretna vam Nova svima,da što prije dođete do cilja,novim trudnicama čestitke,trudilicama puno snage i sreće za ostvarenje snova

----------


## vita22

Sve najbolje u *2012*........nadam se da će dobrota svih nas ovdje na forumu pomoći našoj Denny i njenim hrabrim curicama.... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*mistic* čestitam!!!!! Lijep početak godine! Čekamo i *tikki* da se javi...

----------


## kitty

kalendar & mistic, bravo za bete  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !
Sonja29, tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## tikki

Beta 16 dnt 4d je 302,86... Ako usporedim s nalazom od proslog utorka (koji je bio u drugom labaratoriju) kada je bila 49, ispada da mi je vrijeme duplanj 53 sata.

Meni se čini da je niska beta, ali idem u srijedu ponovo pa ćemo valjda biti pametniji...

----------


## ježić

kalendar, mistic, Sonja29, tikki, čestitam!!! Sretno svima, pogotovo ponavljačicama bete!

Svako dobro vam svima želim u novoj i nek vam se ostvare želje i snovi!

----------


## tikki

Mistic čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> kalendar, mistic, Sonja29, tikki, čestitam!!! Sretno svima, pogotovo ponavljačicama bete!
> 
> Svako dobro vam svima želim u novoj i nek vam se ostvare želje i snovi!


potpisujem u cijelosti

----------


## Sonja29

> Beta 16 dnt 4d je 302,86... Ako usporedim s nalazom od proslog utorka (koji je bio u drugom labaratoriju) kada je bila 49, ispada da mi je vrijeme duplanj 53 sata.
> 
> Meni se čini da je niska beta, ali idem u srijedu ponovo pa ćemo valjda biti pametniji...


tikki beta se dupla od 48-72 sata što ne znaći da je niska.Moje skromno mišljenje je da beta sasvim OK. Sretno draga!

----------


## mirna26

joj tikki pa ne valjda i ti...kaj je ovo curama da su opsjednute da beta mora doslovno duplati svakih  2 dana(48h)....zapravo se beta može duplati mislim od 40 do 72h.
beta ti je betastična i nemoj bebonea živcirati,si čula girl???!!

----------


## ruža82

> kalendar, mistic, Sonja29, tikki, čestitam!!! Sretno svima, pogotovo ponavljačicama bete!
> 
> Svako dobro vam svima želim u novoj i nek vam se ostvare želje i snovi!


Veliki X na ovo, i još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Kitty, neka sutrašnja beta bude veeeeeeellllllllllikkka!!

----------


## Alcantra

mistic čestitke na beti
kalendar bravo za plus
tikki, sonja za duplanje u srijedu~~~~~~~

----------


## marta 13

Hej....Alcantra kako se Osjećaš? Jel ima kakvih promjena kod tebe?

P.S bile smo skupa na punkciji i transferu.

Curka iz Zagreba

----------


## eva133

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama i puno sreće u Novoj godini svima.

----------


## mistic

Hvala vam cure, ja još uvijek ne vjerujem, mm stalno baca pogled na nalaz i smješka se...stvarno lijep početak godine...
Još ću ići vidjeti raste li beta pa ću onda biti još sretnja!




> eto mistic...jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiii..rekla sam ti....jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....jeeeeeeeeee  eeeee


Jesi, jesi...imaš ti dobar osjećaj  :Naklon: 

Tikki čestitam  :Very Happy:  i za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sonja držim fige za srijedu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

samo zapamti mistic...to duplanje ne mora ići na točno 48h(2dana)...sve do 72h je normalan nalaz....što znači da ti danas može biti 300 a za dva dana 500....što ne znači da je to loše....ne volim kad se opterećujete curke bez ikakvog razloga...puno pusa i držim figetine

----------


## mistic

Znam, ne opterećujem se, samo idem vidjeti raste li  :Smile:  ipak je to lijepo za vidjet  :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

*cure*, čestitam!!! Posebno mojoj* tikki* želim da se ne zamara previše sa satima! Beta ti je lijepa!!!  :Very Happy:  za sve vas!!!

----------


## Sonja29

mene kuma nagovorila na još jedan test izmedju bete i u roku od sekunde pokazao se debeli +
Sutra ako Bogda 3 tjedna

----------


## M@tt

> mene kuma nagovorila na još jedan test izmedju bete i u roku od sekunde pokazao se debeli +
> Sutra ako Bogda 3 tjedna


Bravooooooooooo sonja...  :Heart:  :Heart:  Zaslužila si...

Nama nije uspjelo ni sad odmah ciklus nakon neuspješnog ivf-a, (bila 4 folikula) draga dobila danas baš, tako da se naša borba nastavlja dalje. A šta češ...
Vjerojatno čemo na polustimulirani u 2. mjesecu...

sretno svima i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome treba... 

Nego da pitam, TSH, FT3 i FT4 se mogu vaditi već sad ili treba pričekati još jedan ciklus? Sad je dragoj počeo drugi ciklus nakon IVF-a.

hvala

----------


## kitty

moja beta je 0...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## M@tt

> moja beta je 0...


 :Sad:   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Lua

Čestitke novim trudnicama i neka se samo tako nastavi u Novoj 2012....Sretno svima.....

----------


## tikki

Kitty baš mi je žao  :Love:  drži se, isplaći... I nadam se da će idući postupak biti dobitni!

----------


## eva133

*kitty* baš mi je žao.

----------


## ruža82

Kitty, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## mistic

Kitty žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## mirna26

kitty....tak je očito trebalo bit ovaj put...postelja se još uvijek priprema...budi u pripravnosti :Wink: ..iznenadit će te uskoro!pusa

----------


## tonka86

Drage moje, moja beta 20 dnAih je 2379  :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

čestitke! sonja, mistic, tikki također.
kitty  :Love: 




> Drage moje, moja beta 20 dnAih je 2379

----------


## Charlie

Kitty zao mi je, tesko je to...drzim palceve za skori novi pokusaj!
Tonka cestitam, to je odlicna beta!

----------


## tikki

Tonka, čestitam! Super ti je beta!

----------


## M@tt

> Drage moje, moja beta 20 dnAih je 2379


Bravoooooo, čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> moja beta je 0...


 :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> Kitty zao mi je, tesko je to...drzim palceve za skori novi pokusaj!
> Tonka cestitam, to je odlicna beta!


X

----------


## Sonja29

> Drage moje, moja beta 20 dnAih je 2379


bravo draga :Very Happy: 
kitty :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mistic

tonka čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

mistic kad ti ponavljaš betu?

----------


## kiki30

tonka čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
kitty,žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## kalendar

> Kitty baš mi je žao  drži se, isplaći... I nadam se da će idući postupak biti dobitni!


potpisujem

----------


## kalendar

Bravo Tonka! cestitam!

----------


## Alcantra

> Kitty zao mi je, tesko je to...drzim palceve za skori novi pokusaj!
> Tonka cestitam, to je odlicna beta!


X

----------


## maca papucarica

*Kitty*, jako mi je žao... Baš sam se nadala da će vam ovaj put biti bingo. Odmori malo, ne previše, i pravac po svoju bebu!  :Heart: 
*Tonka*, čestitam još jednom! Nek ti je školska T!

----------


## Alcantra

> Hej....Alcantra kako se Osjećaš? Jel ima kakvih promjena kod tebe?
> 
> P.S bile smo skupa na punkciji i transferu.
> 
> Curka iz Zagreba


tvoje poruke se kasnije prikazuju zbog provjere, pa nisam odmah vidjela
danas napravila test i imam dvije crtice, iako druga tanja
još jedna cura koja je bila s nama je također trudna  :Smile: 
vadimo betu u srijedu da potvrdimo, što želim i tebi

----------


## Alcantra

> tvoje poruke se kasnije prikazuju zbog provjere, pa nisam odmah vidjela
> danas napravila test i imam dvije crtice, iako druga tanja
> još jedna cura koja je bila s nama je također trudna 
> vadimo betu u srijedu da potvrdimo, što želim i tebi


ispravak, beta je u četvrtak
*marta 13* inače o simptomima i promjenama ima pdf nakon transfera

----------


## kitty

hvala vam svima na podršci  :Love: . moram priznati da me nije jako pogodilo, valjda sam se od početka pripremila na ovakav ishod. nema predaje, u 3. mjesecu krećemo u novi stimulirani  :Klap: .

tonka86, bravo za beturinu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
Alcantra, super za plusić i puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu!

svima puuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba  :Heart: .

----------


## tiki_a

> Mi smo danas imali pregled od kojeg sam strepila...i radosno javljam da je za sada sve OK! Bebica se razmahala a ja sam samo susprezala suze.


Draga Charlie, ovo je prekrasna vijest  :Very Happy: 
...
Može i meni link za Denny?

----------


## tiki_a

kitty  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mistic

> mistic kad ti ponavljaš betu?


Sutra idem

----------


## tikki

Znaci sutra, ako sam dobro pohvatala, sonja, mistic i ja ponavljamo betu? Mene je bas strah... Tko ce docekati 14 sati?

----------


## tiki_a

tikki, puuuuno~~~~~~za prekrasnu betu ti šaljem

----------


## mistic

Tikki biti će sve ok, ne strahuj  :Love: 
Ja se nadam da ću sutra dobiti nalaze, u ponedeljak valjda nisu imali puno posla pa sam ih dobila u 13 sati, nadam se i sutra inače ću poludit do četvrtka...

----------


## Šiškica

Alcatra čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasne vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu  :Klap: 

I ostalim curama hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje bete  :Yes:

----------


## linalena

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponovljene bete

dragim curama koje nisu uspjele ovaj put veliki zagrljaj 

Meni danas zadnji dan selidbe i nadam se da sutra šibam novu listu, samo uff kak ću nadoknaditi skoro pa 2 tjedna (komp sa listom i normalnim ekranom u novom stanu), a budem brzo ja to, tak i tak sam prehlađena , skoro pa imam upalu pluća kak me sve boli

A ja pomalo odbrojavam zadnje dane ovog ciklusa, u petak još progesteron, i onda 2dc supresija a nisam još ništa lijekova nabavila, sutra.....

----------


## mirna26

> A ja pomalo odbrojavam zadnje dane ovog ciklusa, u petak još progesteron, i onda 2dc supresija a nisam još ništa lijekova nabavila, sutra.....



sretno linalena...držim ti fige da u Pragu "dobiješ"svoju bebicu....

----------


## Sonja29

Curke moje ja sam još pomalo u šoku....beta na 21dnt je 4661
Mistic,tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas

----------


## mare41

Sonja, ajmo sad :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  česttikeeeeeeeee!

----------


## mirna26

sonja 29...ma kakav šok...prekrasno.....čestitam...e sada si mirna.....nemoj više razmišljati... :Wink: ...to je to...

----------


## Charlie

*Sonja* čestitam, prekrasna beta!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> Curke moje ja sam još pomalo u šoku....beta na 21dnt je 4661
> Mistic,tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas


čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

uživaj  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

Bravo Sonja!!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## kalendar

Sonja, svacijoj sreci se radujem ali tvojoj posebno  :Very Happy: 

Moja beta 14dnt 306! Plasim se da napisem, da mislim i da se nadam...... Posebno zbog toga sto je ovo bio nas prvi put.....

----------


## kitty

Sonja29, bravo, beta je prekrasna, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !
kalendar, i tvoja beta je odlična, bravo  :Bouncing:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## Sonja29

kalendar beta ti je krasna za 14 dnt....čestitam draga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TrudyC

Sonja čestitke od srca i svaka ti čast na upornosti. Hvala na inspiraciji...

----------


## Charlie

*Kalendar* čestitam!!!
*tikki, mistic* ~~~~~ da se beta lijepo poduplala

----------


## vedre

Sonja čestitam.bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## hallo

Kitty žao mi je,svim velikim betama čestitam.ja sam u 8 tj.trudnoće.nisam mislila da će mi biti ovako teško čekati pregled.umjesto da uzivam u trudnoci,ja strahujem svaki put kad idem na pregled,tresem se ko šipka.

----------


## tikki

Sonja, prekrasno!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  mislim da sad možemo s punim pravom skakati do neba! Mirnu trudnoću ti želim i prekrasnu bebicu nakon ljeta  :Smile: 

Kalendar, čestitke, i neka bude školski do kraja!

Mistic još malo ~~~~~~ za lijepu brojčicu

----------


## mistic

*Sonja* ćestitam, predivna beturina  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*kalendar* i tvoja je beta super, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*Tikki* kad će tvoja beta?   ~~~~~~ za veliku brojčicu

Moja danas 717,5  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

bravo bravo.....mistic čestitam...

----------


## maca papucarica

Jao koliko lijepih beta i beturina! Jedan grupni  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Bouncing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:  za sve! 
Neka vam trudnoće budu dosadno školske! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje a malo posebnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *Tikki* i njenu beturinu!

----------


## ježić

> Jao koliko lijepih beta i beturina! Jedan grupni      za sve! 
> Neka vam trudnoće budu dosadno školske! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje a malo posebnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *Tikki* i njenu beturinu!


Potpis

Ajmo,* tikki*...

----------


## bugaboo

Sonja, kalendar, tikki cestitam na lijepim betama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Zelim vam ugodne i skolske trudnoce!

----------


## tikki

Stigao nalaz!!!! 836 je beta na 18dnt!!!! Ne mogu još vjerovati  :Smile:  ali nadam se da bude sve dobro i da ćemo za 10 dana vidjeti srčeko.

Mistic, i tebi veeeliki zagrljaj! Čestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## luci07

*tikki*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

To je to *Tikkić*, a sad odahni, uživaj i otvori nam 1. odbrojavanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

To se traži, *tikki*!  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## ivica_k

> Sonja, kalendar, tikki cestitam na lijepim betama   
> 
> Zelim vam ugodne i skolske trudnoce!


čestitke i od mene :Very Happy: 

mistic također!

----------


## kalendar

Bravo Tikki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
a zasto cekati jos 10 dana? ja sam mislila otici koji dan ranije... jer kao sto znas svaki dan je predugacak  :Smile: 

hvala vam svima sto se zbog nas radujete...

----------


## mirna26

> Bravo Tikki 
> a zasto cekati jos 10 dana? ja sam mislila otici koji dan ranije... jer kao sto znas svaki dan je predugacak 
> 
> hvala vam svima sto se zbog nas radujete...


pa vjerojatno jer je tada sigurnije da će vidjeti srčeko...a ako ode prije i ne vidi srčeko..bezveze se naručivala,pa opet agonija i tak....iako ni tada nije sigruno da će biti srčeko...može biti poslije,a da je sve to normalno.....

čestitam tikki...evo naše lijepe trudnice..sada se opustite i uživajte....sve drugo je nevažno..puse

----------


## Sela

Cestitke svim novim trudnicicama,a posebno  dragoj *Tikki*!!!!!

----------


## mistic

Tikki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravoooo odlična beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## hallo

Tikki čestitam

----------


## Sonja29

tikki bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Cestitke svim novim trudnicama :Preskace uze:  :Klap:  Zelim vam skolsku trudnocu do samog kraja :Yes:

----------


## Mury

Četitke novim trudnicama, a posebno Sonji29, svaka čast na upornosti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

Cure čestitam *svima* na prekrasnim betama   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## M@tt

Čestitke svim curama. Baš lijep dan danas....  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29  :Bouncing: , kalendar, mistic, tikki ČESTITAM cure, prekrasnih li beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke curama na lijepim betama   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

cure drage, cestitam vam svima na prekrasnim betama i zelim vam mirne i uredne trudnoce.

Ajme, bas je lijepo citati sve cesce ovakve lijepe vijesti.

Tikki, nemas pojma kolko sam sretna zbog tebe!!!

Pusa svima

----------


## dagnja

Čestitke svim curama na divnim betama i sretno do kraja! A ostalima sretno s budućim postupcima da bude što više beta, srčeka i divnih čarobnih beba. Uistinu je divan dan danas, mi smo bili na prvom uzv-u, čuli i vidjeli srčeko i imamo 7+3 tjedana. :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Hvala cure! Ja i MM se samo smješkamo, sad nekako imam puno više povjerena da je to to... nekako kad sam vidla da se beta i više nego poduplala. 

Kalendar, doktor mi je prvo rekao da dođem iduči četvrtak pa se predomislio da je bolje u ponedjeljak. Sad mi ne preostaje ništa nego čekati  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Samo još jedna veeelika pusa *Seli* i *Bab*, hvala vam cure  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana101

Velike čestitke svima koji su uspjeli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alcantra

Sonja29, tikki i mistic bravo za duplanje, kalendar čestitke na beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


svim curama u postupcima ~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

cure čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  predivan početak nove godine,da se tako i nastavi svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

tikki & mistic  :Klap:  za duplanja, čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: !

----------


## iva77

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sonja29, tiki,mistic cestitke 
kitty zao mi vec ce mo mi docekati svoje pozitivne ß

----------


## sara38

Svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj  :Love: .
Čestitke svim curama na lijepim betama, posebno veteranki *Sonja29*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## tlukaci5

čestitke svim novim trudnicama :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tigrical

> Sonja29, tikki i mistic bravo za duplanje, kalendar čestitke na beti 
> 
> 
> svim curama u postupcima ~~~~~~~


Potpis!!!

----------


## Sonja29

> Čestitke svim curama na divnim betama i sretno do kraja! A ostalima sretno s budućim postupcima da bude što više beta, srčeka i divnih čarobnih beba. Uistinu je divan dan danas, mi smo bili na prvom uzv-u, čuli i vidjeli srčeko i imamo 7+3 tjedana.


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  Ne mogu zamisliti kakav je to osjećaj,uživaj draga i mazi bušu! Ja sam za sada ko prava trudnica sa svim mogućim simptomima, ali neka...sve će to proći samo treba laganini i dan po dan. 
p.s. ako koja ima da ne može spavati uveće nek se slobodno javi ja sam ko vampir :Smile: 
Svim mojim (ne) čekalicama velike,ogromne vibre i virtualni zagrljaj (poslala bi i trudničku prašinu ali još ne vjerujem ni sama i navikavam se na to) :Heart:

----------


## dagnja

Sonja, još malo će i tvoje srčeko prokucati pa ćeš doživjeti koliko je to čudesno i posebno. Sretno tebi i svim curama i uživaj u simptomima, koliko god su ponekada mučni ipak je lijepo osjetiti ih i znati iz kojeg razloga.

----------


## kalendar

htjela sam vas pitati da li nekoj od vas kosa oslabila od hormonske stimulacije? meni se cini da meni jeste. mozda je cudno, uvijek sam mislila suprotno. sada vise ne primijetim da mi opada ali dok sam bila u protokolu sigurna sam da jeste...

----------


## tikki

Ja nisam nikad primjetila probleme s kosom...ali s kilogramima zato... uf  :Sad:

----------


## Alcantra

Moja beta 14 dnt  648,30 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Alcantra, to je jaaaako lijepa beta 14-ti dan, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta 14 dnt  648,30


Čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana101

Alcantra čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*Alcantra* cestitam,super beta :Klap:

----------


## tikki

Alcantra super!!! Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

Alcatra čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: bravo VV  :Klap:

----------


## lucija83

Prekrasno!!!! čestitam ponosnim roditeljima!!!!

----------


## kiki30

Alcantra , čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Alcantra :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Vratila sam se sa UZV piše;uterus u avf,pravilnih kontura sa jednim pravilnim gestacijskim mješkom,GV promjera 10x5------3/4 tjedna 
DG: I Graviditas hbd 3/4, ST post Sterilitatem prim et IVF-ET (i imamo snimljeno na cd-u :Smile:  ) Kontrola za 4 tjedna

----------


## mare41

Alcantra, čestitam!
Sonja, bravo! (grlim za potpis)

----------


## kitty

Alcantra, odlična beta  :Very Happy: ! čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
Sonja29, super za uzv  :Very Happy: !

----------


## alma_itd

*Sonja29* bravo za UZ.Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu do kraja :Very Happy:

----------


## Alcantra

hvala svima na čestitkama i vibricama 

sonja bravo za uzv

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca svim curama koje su objavile prekrasne brojke bete.
sonja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za UZV i od srca ti želim da trudnoća do kraja bude za 5+.

----------


## Sonja29

> Čestitam od srca svim curama koje su objavile prekrasne brojke bete.
> sonja  za UZV i od srca ti želim da trudnoća do kraja bude za 5+.


 :Kiss:

----------


## mistic

Alcantra čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Sonja za uzv  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  da ti trudnoća bude školska!

----------


## kalendar

Sonja, Alcantra, Dagnja BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tuzna

> Vratila sam se sa UZV piše;uterus u avf,pravilnih kontura sa jednim pravilnim gestacijskim mješkom,GV promjera 10x5------3/4 tjedna 
> DG: I Graviditas hbd 3/4, ST post Sterilitatem prim et IVF-ET (i imamo snimljeno na cd-u ) Kontrola za 4 tjedna


Sonja,  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## linalena

*SIJEČANJ 2011. 9*
 Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
 Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
 Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
 DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
 Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoća)
 Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
 Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
 Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
 Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011. 12*
 Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
 Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
 Lela77, prirodno
 Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoća)
 Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
 Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
 Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
 Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
 Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
 Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
 Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011. 12*
 Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
 Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
 Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
 Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
 Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
 Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
 Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
 Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
 Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
 Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
 Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
 Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011. 17*
 Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
 nea0902, 3. AIH, Cito (nakon 2x AIH Cito)
 TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
 Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
 ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
 Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
 Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
 Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
 Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
 Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
 Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
 Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
 Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
 Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
 Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
 Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
 Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011. 17*
 Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
 Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
 Blue bear, prirodno
 Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
 Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
 Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
 MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
 Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
 tika08, 1. IVF, PFC
 Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
 Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
 Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
 Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
 Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
 Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
 Niki78, 3. ICSI, poliklinika IVF (nakon 1xIVF poliklinika IVF, 1x IVF VV)
 bublica3, prirodno (nakon 3 AIH, 1 IVF Petrova, 1 IVF MB, 3 IVF-a CITO)

*LIPANJ 2011. 14*
 nana1976, IVF, VV 
 maya3, 6. IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 5xIVF VV)
 tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI, VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
 Iva Mia 2009, 2. krio IVF, Sv. Duh (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF Sv. Duh)
 Sali, 5. IVF, KBC Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF KBC Ri)
 prag, 1. IVF, Pronatal
 Muki, IVF, Sv. Duh 
 andream, 5. ICSI, Vinogradska (nakon 2xAIH, 2xICSI Vg)
 Ambra, 6. ICSI KBC Ri (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
 kaja76, 1. AIH, KBC Ri (nakon 1x prirodna trudnoća, missed ab)
 faith79, IVF, PFC 
 Vanchriban, 2. AIH, Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
 alma_itd, 3. FET, Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)
 Kikica1, prirodno (nakon 2xIVF KBC Ri)

*SRPANJ 2011. 7*
 zlatica, 4. IVF/ICSI, Cito (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI KBC St, 2xIVF/ICSI CITO)
 andiko, prirodno i neplanirano
 honeybee, IVF Petrova
 đurđa76, 2. IVF, Prag (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
 Inesz, 1. ICSI, Vinogradska
 darkica, 3. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 2xICSI IVF Centar)
Miki76, secICSI CITO

*KOLOVOZ 2011. 7*
 MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
 Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
 nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
 nora, FET, Prag
 Biogaja, prirodno
 lasta, 2. FET, Ljubljana (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x FET Ljubljana)
 hop, 2. IVF, Prag PFC (nakon 1x IVF Prag)

*RUJAN 2011. 12*
 kerolajn5, prirodno (nakon 3x IVF, 2x prirodni IVF)
 medeni, 1. ICSI, Prag
 kordica, 1. IVF, SD (nakon 3xAIH SD) TRIGEMINI
 kia, 1. FET, Prag (nakon 1x ICSI SD, 1x ICSI Prag)
 mirna26, 3. IVF/ICSI
 Lua, secICSI CITO
 inaa, CITO
a72, prirodno (u pripremi za  FET)
 Tina2701, 2.AIH (nakon 1.IAH KBO)
Sela , Prag
Pea, secICSI, CITO
tajna30, prirodno (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)

*LISTOPAD 2011. 12*
 miga24, secICSI, Petrova (nakon 2IVF, Petrova)
 ježić  , 1.IVF, Petrova (nakon 4AIH, Petrova)
Malena19, VV
Simicv, Pronatal
Hakya, 2.ICSI CITO (nakon 1 ICSI Firule)
Nety, 2.IVF, Petrova
Amly, 7. IVF
Luna81 , VV, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
Mmare, 1.IVF, SD (nakon 3×AIH)
kockica1, 2. ICSI Prag (nakon 1 CITO)
Morska vila, 2.ICSI Vili
Šimica14

*STUDENI 2011. 15*
Gosparka, 6.ICSI SD (nakon 4×Petrova, 2×SD)
Sezen, 2.IVF VV (nakon 1.stim i 1sek.)
Destiny child, 1.IVF, VV
Incika, 2.IVF, VV
Ana.b, 2.ICSI
Vanessa
Bab, 10.ICSI
sweety, prirodno
king ,VV 4.ICSI
Tigrica84,   VV
Venera3, 4.ICSI Prag
Hallo, VV
Charlie
mirjana s, Ri ,sekundarni (nakon 3.ICSI i 1 sek)
Iva15, Ri

*PROSINAC 2011. 18*
eva133, VV  GEMINI
Artisan, IVFcentar 1.IVF (nakon 3 AIH) 
crvenkapica77, CITO, sekundarni (nakon 3AIH i 3 ICSI)
ivanicaa,2.IVF  VV (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
jasna09, Maribor
dagnja,  AIH
sara38, Ri, nakon 2 AIH i 9 IVF/ICSI  
tikica78, IVFcentar GEMINI
karlita, VV   
konfuzija
thinkpink, Ri
capka, VV
Sonja29, 18.IVF
tikki, 3.ICI, Slo
mistic, 3.ICSI
kalendar
tonka86, AIH,  St
Alcantra

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*


6.1 spodoba


*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*



*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*



*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*


*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 



*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, NanaMo, Snekica, Strašna, b.a.b.y., ivica_k, venddy, Hope31, tlukaci5, Vedre, mala bu , Nana Mo, butterfly101, zvončica cg, gabi, magnolija13, Legal alien, geceta, sanda1977,
2.mjesec: strategija, Dea84, olivera, Lejla37, Maybe baby, Lutkica, linalena, malenaab, luna1, BigBlue, Vita22, vulkan, luna1, lucija83, ruža82, kiki30, marincezg, tratincica
3.mjesec: Argente, bili, kitty ,

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
 Abys, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, anakob, anddu, applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Baky, Barbarella, Bea, bebolino, Becky, beilana, believes, belma3, BillieJean, BlaBla123, Bluebella, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, bubili, Bubzi, Cannisa, Chiara, chris, ciklama1, CorinaII, cosmic, crna ovca, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, Dona, dorina199, ELA28, elen, Elena85, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi25, giselle, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hrki, inada, Inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivka13, izida, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jopam, jo1974, kiara79, Kiarad, kika222, kiša, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, laky, lastin rep, lberc, Leva, Loly, luci07, ljiljan79, maca papucarica, *Mare*, m arta, Maja_st,  MalaMa, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, maza975, M@tt, medena8, meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, Miba, Mini3, mimi81, mishica_zg, Missixty, Mrvica7, nana0501, nera29, NerdyD, Niki, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina32, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Palcicazg, peugeot206, Phiphy, pilek, pinny, Pirica, plavuša 007, prima, ptica1, renna , Reny 76, Richy, Rose, RuMo, RuzicaSB, Sanja001, Sanja1, Sany7, sg12, sildad, skandy ,slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, Spa, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica,  Toyota, TrudyC, vrtirepka, Vuki, Zeena, zlatta, Želim bebu



*Puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke...puno snage svima koj*
*e su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*


Drage moje, eto konačno sam se malo dohvatila liste. Iskreno sva sam se pogubila ili stvarno i nema baš nešto postupaka ovih dana.
Nadam se da nisam koju trudnoću preskočila ili metnula u krivu godinu, javite pliz za još koju, ajde, ajde......

ako sam dobro izbrojila 152 trudnoće, svakih 2.4 dana jedna, dakle svaki drugi dan jedna nam forumašicaa zatrudnni a s obzirom da je ova godina prestupna -  tamo jedan dan više tamo jedan manje( lijevo-desno mora štimat) - ove će godine svaki dan jedna zatrudniti

----------


## maca papucarica

Nemam što reći nego  :Naklon:  i želim ti da, prema tvojoj statistici odn. predviđanju, ti budeš negdje 45. trudnica 2012.  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

linalena  :Klap:

----------


## ruža82

Linalena  :Naklon:

----------


## kokos

Bravo, linalena! A nije li nam Zlatta trudna?

----------


## andream

Linalena, hvala za listu, baš se lijepo još malo vidjeti na listi trudnica. Zlatta je isto trudnica, prirodno.

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, hvala.  :Smile: 

Svaki put kad ugledam svoj nick na listi, naprosto ne mogu vjerovati. Ma gledam u trbuh i ne mogu još vjerovati. 
 :Very Happy: 
Neka ova godina bude tebi i svim drugim curama koje priželjkuju  i bore se za trudnoću, godina u kojoj ćete gledati svoje ima na listi trudnica. ( pa makar i ne vjerovale baš u to što vidite)  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

> Linalena, hvala. 
> 
> Svaki put kad ugledam svoj nick na listi, naprosto ne mogu vjerovati. Ma gledam u trbuh i ne mogu još vjerovati. 
> 
> Neka ova godina bude tebi i svim drugim curama koje priželjkuju i bore se za trudnoću, godina u kojoj ćete gledati svoje ima na listi trudnica. ( pa makar i ne vjerovale baš u to što vidite)



potpisujem inesz i ja se nadam... :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Linalena hvala za listu i svaka čast na trudu  :Naklon: 

Cure, da vas priupitam, jeli normalno osjećat bolove u maternici. Nekoliko puta tokom dana mi se to događa, i baš me zgrči dosta, pogotovo kod jajnika negdje (po mojoj procjeni). Obično dok ležim je sve ok, ali ako se malo naglije okrenem ili žustrije hodam javi se bol. Kod doktora sam naručena tek za tjedan dana (danas mi je valjda 5+2). Drugih simptoma baš nikakvih nemam.

----------


## Sonja29

> Linalena hvala za listu i svaka čast na trudu 
> 
> Cure, da vas priupitam, jeli normalno osjećat bolove u maternici. Nekoliko puta tokom dana mi se to događa, i baš me zgrči dosta, pogotovo kod jajnika negdje (po mojoj procjeni). Obično dok ležim je sve ok, ali ako se malo naglije okrenem ili žustrije hodam javi se bol. Kod doktora sam naručena tek za tjedan dana (danas mi je valjda 5+2). Drugih simptoma baš nikakvih nemam.


tikki ako su jaki bolovi nebi bilo loše da se posavjetuješ sa dr. A ovo računanje trudnoće ne mogu skužiti nikako... koliko se sječam nas dvije smo u isto vrijeme (1-2 dana razlike) imale ET a meni računaju 3/4 tt tj u ponedjeljak puna 4 tjedna.Meni dr. računa trudnoću od punkcije...

----------


## tikki

Kod nas je uobičajeno računati trudnoću od prvog dana zadnje M... s time da je to pod pretpostavkom ciklusa od 28 dana s ovulacijom 14.dc. S obzirom da MPO trudnice znaju točan dan ovulacije (punkcije) onda neki doktori od tog dana oduzmu 14 dana pa tako dođu do prvog dana trudnoće (večina ih to, koliko sam shvatila, izignorira i koriste samo prvi dan zadnje M). 

Ako se bolovi pojačaju zvat ću doktora... Razmišljala sam čak privatno otić vadit betu ponovno, ali mislim da to baš nebi imalo nekog smisla. Nadam se da mi neće biti jako stresno na poslu idući tjedan, skužila sam da me jače (češće) boli kad sam pod naporom.

----------


## kalendar

linelana respect! hvala!

svima zelim uspjeh ali ovoga puta posebne vibre curama:

1.mjesec: Orhideja, nina977, NanaMo, Snekica, Strašna, b.a.b.y., ivica_k, venddy, Hope31, tlukaci5, Vedre, mala bu , Nana Mo, butterfly101, zvončica cg, gabi, magnolija13, Legal alien, geceta, sanda1977,
2.mjesec: strategija, Dea84, olivera, Lejla37, Maybe baby, Lutkica, linalena, malenaab, luna1, BigBlue, Vita22, vulkan, luna1, lucija83, ruža82, kiki30, marincezg, tratincica
3.mjesec: Argente, bili, kitty ,

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
Abys, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, anakob, anddu, applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Baky, Barbarella, Bea, bebolino, Becky, beilana, believes, belma3, BillieJean, BlaBla123, Bluebella, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, bubili, Bubzi, Cannisa, Chiara, chris, ciklama1, CorinaII, cosmic, crna ovca, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, Dona, dorina199, ELA28, elen, Elena85, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi25, giselle, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hrki, inada, Inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivka13, izida, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jopam, jo1974, kiara79, Kiarad, kika222, kiša, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, laky, lastin rep, lberc, Leva, Loly, luci07, ljiljan79, maca papucarica, *Mare*, m arta, Maja_st, MalaMa, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, maza975, M@tt, medena8, meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, Miba, Mini3, mimi81, mishica_zg, Missixty, Mrvica7, nana0501, nera29, NerdyD, Niki, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina32, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Palcicazg, peugeot206, Phiphy, pilek, pinny, Pirica, plavuša 007, prima, ptica1, renna , Reny 76, Richy, Rose, RuMo, RuzicaSB, Sanja001, Sanja1, Sany7, sg12, sildad, skandy ,slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, Spa, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, vrtirepka, Vuki, Zeena, zlatta, Želim bebu

----------


## Ginger

*Sonja29* moram malo  :Very Happy:  za tebe i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude savršena školska trudnoća

*tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Ja još ne vjerujem na nisam na donjoj listi (hrabrilice i čekalice koječega) navikla sam se vidjeti tu ali vrtoglavice,mučnine i užasno podrigivanje me podsjete da je jedna mrvica ipak tu sa nama.Već je mjesec iza nas i guramo dan po dan.
Ginger :Zaljubljen: 
Šta nam je sa zlattom ne javlja se (ili je meni promaklo)????
svim suborkama/cima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mistic

Tikki i ja znam imati bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha, ležala ili stajala...kažu da je to normalno, da se maternica širi. Znam da nije ugodno, ali i to moramo prebroditi. 
Jedino što ja mislim da ako te boli da bolje da ne ideš raditi, mene je u prvoj trudnoći znalo tu i tamo zaboliti (jako rijetko) pa me dr. poslala kući da se malo odmorim i mirujem. Tako sam znala dan, dva pa opet na posao. 
Sad cijelo vrijeme mirujem jer me kičma i kuk zezaju, nisam baš previše pokretna i to me izluđuje, ne znam šta će biti poslije  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tikki i Sonja kada je vama bila punkcija? 
Meni kad ubacim podatke u onu tablicu trudnoće ispada da sam 5+5 tt (punkcija 15.12.2011.), računa od prvog dana zadnjeg ciklusa. Vidjet ćemo šta će dr. reči jer još nisam bila na pregledu.

----------


## tlukaci5

kalendar hvala :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sonja29

> Tikki i ja znam imati bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha, ležala ili stajala...kažu da je to normalno, da se maternica širi. Znam da nije ugodno, ali i to moramo prebroditi. 
> Jedino što ja mislim da ako te boli da bolje da ne ideš raditi, mene je u prvoj trudnoći znalo tu i tamo zaboliti (jako rijetko) pa me dr. poslala kući da se malo odmorim i mirujem. Tako sam znala dan, dva pa opet na posao. 
> Sad cijelo vrijeme mirujem jer me kičma i kuk zezaju, nisam baš previše pokretna i to me izluđuje, ne znam šta će biti poslije 
> 
> Tikki i Sonja kada je vama bila punkcija? 
> Meni kad ubacim podatke u onu tablicu trudnoće ispada da sam 5+5 tt (punkcija 15.12.2011.), računa od prvog dana zadnjeg ciklusa. Vidjet ćemo šta će dr. reči jer još nisam bila na pregledu.


mistic meni je punkcija bila 12.12. a transfer 14.12.,sestra je računača trudnoću po prvom danu M ali dr. računa od dana punkcije što mi je i logičnije kod MPO trudnoća ali.... Sve nas ponekad boli malo jače ili manje,mene često probudi u noći jaka bol na lijevu stranu ispod rebara ali hvala Bogu popusti za nekih pol sata,sat i što je najvažnije nema krvarenja.

----------


## Bebel

Čestitam svim trudnicama i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školske trudnoće
*Sonja29*  tebi posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> Čestitam svim trudnicama i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školske trudnoće
> *Sonja29*  tebi posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


A joj draga moja gdje si ti, puno puta sam pomislila na tebe.Ljubimo te puno moja Jelena i ja.

----------


## Charlie

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama na lijepim betama!!!

----------


## chiara

Evo mene opet....
Svaki put pobjegnem ali opet se vraćam napunjenih baterija za nove pobjede...
Postupak u 2 mjesecu u Mariboru počela sam sa antibaby a decapeptil počinjem 23.01....eto to je to od mene
Samo nisam pametna vezano za pretrage o trombofiliji volila bih to napraviti da budem mirna ali  neznam gdje da se naručim i kod koga jer bi to pokušala napraviti ujedno dok sam u zg vezano za oplodnju u Mariboru ako se uopće može vaditi krv dok si u postupku...???

Svim novim trudnicama šaljem puno poljubaca i pozitvnih vibrica da bebice što prije ugledaju svoje mamice....
A svima koje čekaju bolje sutra kao i ja puno zagrljaja da nam što prije prođe vrijeme i da dođemo i mi do naših beba...

pusa

----------


## Snekica

Chiara, nek ti je ovaj postupak dobitni u potpunosti! Sretno! Možda budemo i skupa čekale betu. Ja krećem u prvoj polovici veljače u sekundarni. Trebala sam sad i siječnju, ali moram prije nešto drugo odraditi pa... 
Sretno!

----------


## Bab

Cure,
moje bebe vise nema  :Sad: 
srceko nam je stalo...a i moje je blizu tome.
Ne znam kako dalje, ovo je za mene prebolno.
Sutra idem u bolnicu dogovorit sve za kiretazu i samo da sve sto prije prode jer ja cu se raspast od tuge.
Ljubim vas sve i sretno svima

----------


## ina33

Jako mi je žao, Bab  :Sad: .

----------


## kitty

ajme Bab, ne znam što bih rekla, užasno mi je žao, drži se  :Love:   :Love:   :Love: ...

----------


## andream

Draga Bab, jako mi je žao, uvijek ostaje tisuću upitnika bez odgovora nakon svega... zašto???? Drži se koliko god možeš...

----------


## ivica_k

strašno mi je žao...nije fer  :Sad:

----------


## artisan

bab jako mi je žao, drži se koliko možeš :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## venddy

bab jako mi je žao. Veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## morskavila

*chiara* upornost ce se isplatiti... sretno!

*bab*  :Love:  rijeci te sad ne mogu utjesiti...bol je neizmjerna, ali prođe s vremenom iz mog potpisa pokusaj izvuci bar malo snage za dalje
neka sutra sve prođe dobro, sad moras misliti samo na sebe i svoj oporavak

novim trudnicama cestitam i zelim mirne i zdrave trudnoce, 
a svim ostalim suborkama saljem trudnicku prasinu :Kiss:

----------


## sara38

Draga *Bab* strašno mi je žao, nemam riječi..... S vremenom možda bude lakše.... :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ajme bab baš mi je žao, baš sam te se sjetila jučer i onda pročitam ovakve vijesti :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sonja29

bab bilo što da kažem utješit te ne može :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Znam kako se osječaš,večina nas je to bar jednom prošla ( ja 2 puta) slomi te,mislimo da ne ide dalje ali jake smo mi,sve izdržimo,skupimo krhotine i idemo dalje! Ljubim te! :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Draga *Bab* jako mi je žao...pretužno. Ovo je potpuno neočekivano.
Šaljem zagrljaje i nadam se da ćeš naći utjehu.

----------


## amyx

*Bab* jako mi je žao ...sad točno znam kako ti je   :Crying or Very sad:  ...i nama je prestalo kucati srčeko u 11 tt. Znam da ti je sada užasno teško i nema nekih utješnih riječi, ali s vremenom će biti lakše. Boljet će uvijek kad se sjetiš, ali bit će lakše

----------


## frka

Bab, zao mi je strasno  :Sad:  drzi se...

----------


## alma_itd

*Bab* draga :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: Nemam rijeci utjehe :Sad:  Nadam se da ce ti vrijeme brze ublaziti bol koju sad osjecas.Svi mi ovdje smo uz tebe :Love:

----------


## mirna26

bab....šaljemo ti snage da prebrodiš ovo....jer ti si hrabra i izgurat ćeš ti to....poslije kiše ide sunce i ono će zasjati za tebe opet..ne brini se...

----------


## Desideria

Draga Bab, već nekoliko dana mislim na tebe i onda ovo.....
nemam riječi......pusa naaaajveća

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, draga, pretužno, i nepravedno do bola  :Crying or Very sad: . Opet i opet se pitam zašto se ovakve stvari dešavaju baš nama koje teškom mukom dođemo do trudnoće, zašto i zašto? Tako me je rastužila ova vijest, posebno jer smo slične po dijagnozama, pa mi je umrla svaka nada  :Sad: . Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj, i želim da čim prije prođe ovo preteško razdoblje za tebe i TM!!!

----------


## Snekica

Ajme Bab, srećo moja! :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: Tako mi je žao! Pa jutros sam te maknula iz potpisa jer sam računala da je opasnost prošla i da već nosiš koji broj veći na veliko  :Sad:  Uffffffffffffffff!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*bab*, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## pirica

*bab*

----------


## Alcantra

Bab jako mi je žao.
Želim ti što skoriji oporavak

----------


## hrki

Bab,jako mi je žao :Love: , :Love:

----------


## ZO

Bab žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## molu

Ajme Bab, kako taj život j***** nije fer.  :Love:

----------


## mare41

mila moja draga Bab, jako te grlim i ljubim...

----------


## ksena28

Bab plačem s tobom  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ginger

Bab  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  nemam rijeci
tuzno... pretuzno...

----------


## tiki_a

> strašno mi je žao...nije fer


Bab  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

Bab mila,jako mi je žao.. :Crying or Very sad: 
grlim te jako... :Love:

----------


## tonili

*Bab* draga  :Love: 
Vrijeme će donjeti smiraj i nadu za dalje...sada plači...mi smo uz tebe...dijelimo tvoje suze :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kalendar

Bab isplaci se jako, ustani i isplaniraj sledeci postupak!

----------


## tikki

Draga *Bab*, nema riječi koje bi te sada mogle utješiti, znam... šaljem ti puno mojih molitvi i nadu da će bol s vremenom postati podnošljiva i da ćeš skupiti hrabrosti i snage za dalje.  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Ljubim te draga moja  :Love:

----------


## tina2701

*Bab*... :Love:  znam da ni jedna riječ utjehe sad ne pomaže....

..stoga ću  :Love:  poslati i jednoj forumašici kojoj srčeko nije prokucalo....znam da nas čita al nema još snage išta napisati.... :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

Bab :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## M@tt

Bab sve riječi su suvišne. Tužno, pretužno i tako nepravedno...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad: 

U mislima si nam...

----------


## kiki30

Bab,jako mi je žao..pretužno..  :Sad:   :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linalena

Bab jako mi je žao, miješa se bijes sa očajem
drži se i da sve dobro prođe

----------


## anddu

Bab :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## tigrical

Bab, strašno mi je žao!

----------


## lasta

Bab žao mi je,nemam riječi utjehe...

----------


## thaia28

Bab, jako mi je žao, jako.. nažalost, i ja jako dobro poznajem tugu koju osjećaš i sve je još jako svježe.. nema tu nekih riječi utjehe, plači i tuguj.. grlim te.

----------


## ježić

Draga moja Bab :Crying or Very sad: 
Ne mogu uopće riječima izraziti koliko mi je žao...

----------


## tlukaci5

Bab ne znam što reći, tužno i nepravedno :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Bab

cure moje,
puno vam hvala, zbilja ste predrage.
Evo, vratila se iz bolnice. Sutra sam ponovo tamo i u petak idem na kiretazu.
Jedina ajmo rec dobra stvar je sto cu dobit opcu pa bar te fizicke boli nece biti.
Eto, ostaje mi za uspomenu slikica iz vilija na kojoj se lijepo vide i rukice, nogice, mala glavica...ma jedna savrsena bebica...koje vise nema.
Ljubim vas sve i nadam se da ce opet doci vrijeme da se ponovo smijem.

----------


## mare41

Ljepotica moja, korak po korak, bit će opet bolje, samo polako, mislimo jako na tebe!!!!!!!!!

----------


## venddy

Doći će bab vjeruj mi, zaboravit nećeš, ali kao i sve u životu, ostavit ćeš i to iza sebe i krenut naprijed. 
I ja sam mislila da neću nikad izać iz tog stanja ali jesam. Priznajem, znam ponekad pomislit koliko bi sada mjeseci imala moja beba da je ostala sa nama ali ne doživljavam to više kao kraj, više kao još jednu tešku prepreku koju smo morali proć u ovoj borbi za svoje dijete.
puno poljubaca draga budi mi jaka

----------


## mimi81

Bab ja sam ostala u totalnom šoku...baš sam se ražalostila...ovo je teško, ali ti si jaka, sigurna sam. Izbaci sve iz sebe i doći će nova snaga za dalje. Pusa!

----------


## Charlie

Bab grlim te...

----------


## tonili

bab  :Love:

----------


## chiara

Bab samo hrabro naprijed...svi smo mi ovdje svjesni koliko je to teško, ali s vremenom krenemo dalje jer tako moramo sve do zajedničkog cilja....pusa

----------


## chiara

Ima li tko od ekipe da je u Mariboru u postupku u 2/2012?

----------


## rozalija

A joj bab draga moja kako mi je žao, ljubim te punooooooooooo. :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## nina32

Bab, samo hrabro,  i ja sam to prošla ljetos..vrijeme liječi ..i dobri ljudi!

----------


## sweety

Bab  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljube

Bab draga,strašno mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## iva77

Bab budi jaka  :Love:

----------


## mistic

Bab i meni je žao  :Sad: 

Ja sam malo u panici. Malo prije sam na ulošku vidjela par smeđih kapi, a kad sam se obrisala ostalo je onako mrvičasto smeđe... a i trbuh lagano osjetim.
Ne znam šta da radim, dal da odem negdje kod dr. ili da čekam do sutra da vidim šta će biti, možda prestane, a ako ne da odem kog dr.. Imate li kakav savjet?

----------


## Sonja29

> Bab i meni je žao 
> 
> Ja sam malo u panici. Malo prije sam na ulošku vidjela par smeđih kapi, a kad sam se obrisala ostalo je onako mrvičasto smeđe... a i trbuh lagano osjetim.
> Ne znam šta da radim, dal da odem negdje kod dr. ili da čekam do sutra da vidim šta će biti, možda prestane, a ako ne da odem kog dr.. Imate li kakav savjet?


Draga ništa to ne mora znaćiti ali najbolje bi bilo da se javiš svom dr. i posavjetuješ se sa njim! :Kiss:

----------


## mistic

A znam i sama, ali ovako kad se desi nije baš ugodno. Sad se nemam kome javiti, ali ujutro bi mogla nazvati dr-a  :Kiss:

----------


## thinkpink

> Bab i meni je žao 
> 
> Ja sam malo u panici. Malo prije sam na ulošku vidjela par smeđih kapi, a kad sam se obrisala ostalo je onako mrvičasto smeđe... a i trbuh lagano osjetim.
> Ne znam šta da radim, dal da odem negdje kod dr. ili da čekam do sutra da vidim šta će biti, možda prestane, a ako ne da odem kog dr.. Imate li kakav savjet?


draga tako je meni bilo prije dva dana i to nakon što sam doslovno cijeli dan provela u krevetu. ulovila me opaka panika, zvala sam svog gina taman je radio i primio me odmah. uglavnom, kaže da nema krvarenja, da nema hematoma i beba je na 8+1 bila velika 14 mm i srce je junački kucalo. nakon toga više ništa, ali se dva dana nisam dizala sa kauča, danas tek lagana šetnja.

znam kako se osjećaš i jedino ćeš naći mir ako odeš kod doktora. koliko je danas trudnoća?

----------


## thinkpink

*Bab* znam da nema utjehe  :Love: , drži se, jedino vrijeme pomaže....sve sam to već prošla, nažalost.....

----------


## aleksandraj

:Love:  Bab, strasno je to sto ti se dogodilo.

----------


## mistic

> draga tako je meni bilo prije dva dana i to nakon što sam doslovno cijeli dan provela u krevetu. ulovila me opaka panika, zvala sam svog gina taman je radio i primio me odmah. uglavnom, kaže da nema krvarenja, da nema hematoma i beba je na 8+1 bila velika 14 mm i srce je junački kucalo. nakon toga više ništa, ali se dva dana nisam dizala sa kauča, danas tek lagana šetnja.
> 
> znam kako se osjećaš i jedino ćeš naći mir ako odeš kod doktora. koliko je danas trudnoća?


Ja još nisam bila ni na prvom pregledu tako da nisam ni srce vidjela. Sada mi je 24 dnt (ili po tablicma 5+6). Tek za tjedan dana sam naručena na pregled.

Drago mi je da si ti ok i da će od sad na dalje biti bez ikakvih problema.

----------


## vedre

joj Bab stvarno mi je žao.živote stvarno nisi fer ponekad.hebemu sve.

----------


## thinkpink

> Ja još nisam bila ni na prvom pregledu tako da nisam ni srce vidjela. Sada mi je 24 dnt (ili po tablicma 5+6). Tek za tjedan dana sam naručena na pregled.
> 
> Drago mi je da si ti ok i da će od sad na dalje biti bez ikakvih problema.


ako ikako možeš miruj što više. uzimaj progesteron i to je to, nema nam druge.....ja bih svejedno zvala doktora, iako je još malo rano da se vidi plod pa ćeš se samo sekirati, i ja sam na prvom pregledu bila sa 6+2.

----------


## mistic

> ako ikako možeš miruj što više. uzimaj progesteron i to je to, nema nam druge.....ja bih svejedno zvala doktora, iako je još malo rano da se vidi plod pa ćeš se samo sekirati, i ja sam na prvom pregledu bila sa 6+2.


Nema mi druge, nazvati ću sutra pa ćemo vidjeti šta će reči. A inače mirujem i više nego bi htjela zbog kičme.

----------


## Mali Mimi

thinkpink nadam se da nije ništa opasno

----------


## thinkpink

ja duboko vjerujem da nije. hvala ti  :Love:  :Love: 

na kraju jedino mogu reći da ti želim čim, čim prije da budeš u mojoj koži. teško je i neizvjesno, ali znam koliko to želiš i ti i sve cure ovdje  :Heart: .

----------


## Marnie

Draga bab uzasno mi je zao :Sad:  Drzi se! Grlim te.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## tikki

Mistic nadam se da bude sve ok! Ja sam se danas isto pošteno uplašila, bila sam sagnuta nad kompom na poslu i onda sam se malo naglo ustala i tako me presjeklo kao da mi je netko nož provukao nisko po trbuhu. Bolilo me nekoliko minuta  :Sad:  još malo pa će i taj 1. pregled... to mi je sad idući milesone

----------


## mirna26

*tikki, mistic*..cure znam da ste na iglama ali se ne brinite..ta krvuckanja na početku trudnoće su skoro pa fiziološka i veeeeelikom večinom sasvim normalna...samo strpljivo i sve će doći na svoje...presjecanja su isto normalna, to se ligamentići šire pomalo kao i maternica...samo nemojte ovdje pričati o tome već odite na temu MPO trudnoća nkon svega jer tamo se priča o problemima u trudnoći pa i kod vas vrlo vrlo svježih trudnica..bez brige..jedva vas čekamo tamo...come on! :Wink:

----------


## mistic

Mirna imaš pravo, ja sam kriva jer sam iz čiste panike išla pisati tu umjesto na MPo trudnoća nakon svega  :Embarassed: . Znam da je ovome mjesto tamo tako da ću se ubuduće tamo preseliti.

Hvala što se brinete, nadam se duboko da će biti sve u redu. 
Tikki Mirna je sve lijepo objasnila, samo polako i smireno  :Love:

----------


## mirna26

ma bez brige,niktko nije kriv ni za što..na drugoj temi cete dobiti puno više odgovora pa ćete biti još mirnije....što vam iskreno želim..nije lako sa svim novostima se nositi a trudnoća upravo to donosi...samo hrabro i bez panike...

----------


## coolerica

O Bab draga ponekad baš nema riječi. Toliko mi je žao i baš sam se isplakala a znam kako je tebi, i sama sam dvaput prošla tu bol. Samo plači, pusti sve iz sebe i pokušaj skupiti snage za dalje.

----------


## plavuša 007

*linalena* čestitam na trudu za novu listu i kako uspiješ pohvatat  sve podatke! svaka čast. ja jedva i svoje pohvatam!  evo da se i ja prijavim da iduči mjesec krečem  u novi postupak ali na novoj lokaciji,nisam više u petrovoj nego na Firulama.  Nadam se da če biti još puno cura s foruma iduči mjesec u postupku!

----------


## hallo

> Cure,
> moje bebe vise nema 
> srceko nam je stalo...a i moje je blizu tome.
> Ne znam kako dalje, ovo je za mene prebolno.
> Sutra idem u bolnicu dogovorit sve za kiretazu i samo da sve sto prije prode jer ja cu se raspast od tuge.
> Ljubim vas sve i sretno svima


o draga tako mi je žao,šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## hallo

> Ja još nisam bila ni na prvom pregledu tako da nisam ni srce vidjela. Sada mi je 24 dnt (ili po tablicma 5+6). Tek za tjedan dana sam naručena na pregled.
> 
> Drago mi je da si ti ok i da će od sad na dalje biti bez ikakvih problema.


ne sekiraj se ja sam i krvarila i bilo mi smeđe i svašta sigurno 15 dana,,a sve je ok za sada,,smiri se i čekaj prvi pregled,,držim fige

----------


## boss

danas sam dobila hajmo reci taj protokol, cekam da dobijem pa pocinjem piti mycroginon i pijem ga sve do 12.3 a decapeptyl krecem uzimati 5.3  da bi embriotransfer bio 1.4. 
e sad meni nekako izgleda puno 2 i po mjeseca tzerapija raznih. nekako iz vasih postova se meni cinilo da sve to krace traje, nisam ocekivala ovoliko terapije, sa obzirom da je kod mene sve uredno. sad sam bas u shoku , jel normalno da sve to toliko traje?

----------


## Charlie

*boss*, je normalno je - imaš tzv. dugi protokol. Probaj pretražiti, pisalo se o tome puno. Mycroginon je kontracepcija i pije se za usklađivanje ciklusa žena u grupi i/ili za smirivanje jajnika (pretpostavljam da si u SLO kad ga piješ). U zadnje vrijeme je dosta cura na kratkim protokolima pa ti se zato ispravno čini da stvari traju kraće. Dugi ili kratki protokol odlučuje tvoj liječnik na temelju vaših dijagnoza i anamneze. Sretno!

----------


## boss

pise da je za smirivanje jajnika, i to pijem skoro 2 mjeseca. al nekontam zar taj protokol se ne daje zenama koje imaju problema?

----------


## crvenkapica77

sad tek vidim ,
bab  :Sad:  jako jako mi je zao  :Sad:  
ne kuzim te spontane u 11tt , zasto ? trenutno sam 10+1 , poslije ovoga me uvatio strah 
bab drzi se draga , stvarno nije fer ....

----------


## tikki

Mi smo bili na prvom ultrazvuku... vidi se gestacijska verčica ali srce još ne kuca  :Sad:  vidjet ćemo na idućem uzv razvoj situacije... Danas mi je 6+3, valjda još nije kasno da prokuca

Sonja, mistic (znam da smo mi tu negdje imale betu isti dan) jeste bile na ultrazvuku?

----------


## mistic

> ne sekiraj se ja sam i krvarila i bilo mi smeđe i svašta sigurno 15 dana,,a sve je ok za sada,,smiri se i čekaj prvi pregled,,držim fige


Hvala za ove riječi, to me malo smirilo  :Kiss: 

Tikki ja idem u srijedu na pregled. Ne brini srce češ vidjeti na slijedećem pregledu, vjerojatno je još prerano.

----------


## Bab

tikki, cestitam draga na trudnoci i zelim ti do kraja samo srecu i smijeh.
Kapice, nemoj se sad s tim opterecivat...sad trebas bit smirena kolko mozes i samo pozitivno razmisljat.
Sranja se desavaju i to je nazalost tako.
Ja sam u petak imala kiretazu i moram priznat da mi je uzasno tesko. Placem svaki dan kad mi nema dragog jer mi je i njega zao. On to sve trpi u sebi...ma grozno.
Svima vam puno hvala na lijepim rijecima i podrsci.
Svim novim trudnicama zelim mirne trudnicke dane.
Mi cemo polako, korak po korak.
Pusa svima

----------


## alma_itd

> sad tek vidim ,
> bab  jako jako mi je zao  
> ne kuzim te spontane u 11tt , zasto ? trenutno sam 10+1 , poslije ovoga me uvatio strah 
> bab drzi se draga , stvarno nije fer ....


Na zalost ne postoje pravila,sto se covjek pokusa vise opustiti(sto je nama nemoguce)to je bolje.Vidis ovdje u potpisima da ima spontanih i u 20tt,a znam i slucaj da je zena dosla na pregled jer se sprema na porodjaj,stavili je na CTG kad ono srce ne kuca :Shock:  :Sad:  A razlog su kasnije otkrili na patologiji-infarkt posteljice.Na svu srecu takve se stvari ne desavaju cesto,ali kad bi covjek o tome mislio ne bi se nikad ni usudio da ima dijete.

----------


## hallo

moram ovdje napisati slučaj moje prijateljice pa ako netko zna nešto o tome neka mi kaže,,ona je isto na VV ostala trudna (blizanci ),u 17 tj.trudnoće počme joj ići plodna voda,završila je na Merkuru i jedna beba ostala bez kapi vode,obe su još uvijek žive,prošlo je 7 dana opet nema vode,,šta će bit ne znaju joj ni doktori reći samo da čeka?????

----------


## Sonja29

> Mi smo bili na prvom ultrazvuku... vidi se gestacijska verčica ali srce još ne kuca  vidjet ćemo na idućem uzv razvoj situacije... Danas mi je 6+3, valjda još nije kasno da prokuca
> 
> Sonja, mistic (znam da smo mi tu negdje imale betu isti dan) jeste bile na ultrazvuku?


tikki ja sam naručena na UZV tek 04.03. tada će biti točno 8tt ali od ET (meni dr. računa trudnoću od ET tak da mi je danas 4+5) i on kaže da je to još jako rano za UZV.Nadam se da je kod tebe sve u redu, da si rano otišla na UZV i da ćete uskoro vidjeti :Heart: 
bab :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Charlie

Boss ne znam sto ti znaci "zene koje imaju problema". U stimuliranim postupcima zena se stimulira lijekovima kako bi se dobilo vise jajnih stanica nego u spontanom ciklusu (kad bude u pravilu samo 1) pa se tako povecaju sanse da ce se dobiti dobar embrij i ostvariti trudnoca. Ne znam koje su vase dijagnoze, ako imas nedoumica najbolje pitaj svog doktora da ti sve objasni.

Tikki ~~~~~ da se pojavi srceko!!
Crvenkapice dijelimo iste strahove. Ja imam jos tjedan dana do UZ i borim se sama sa sobom da ne zakazem pregled i ranije.
Bab saljem zagrljaj i nadam se da ces se brzo oporaviti i od tuge i fizicki.

----------


## crvenkapica77

charlie i  ja  sam za tj.  dana  na  uzv

----------


## jo1974

> moram ovdje napisati slučaj moje prijateljice pa ako netko zna nešto o tome neka mi kaže,,ona je isto na VV ostala trudna (blizanci ),u 17 tj.trudnoće počme joj ići plodna voda,završila je na Merkuru i jedna beba ostala bez kapi vode,obe su još uvijek žive,prošlo je 7 dana opet nema vode,,šta će bit ne znaju joj ni doktori reći samo da čeka?????


ja sam  u svoju prvu trudnoću imala slični scenarij ostala bez plodne vode 26tj.trudnoće .ležala sam u bolnici i 37tj. sam nažalost izgubila svoju bebu,nadam se da če tvoja frendica proči puno bolje,nalaz pgd je bio Poterov sindrom.

----------


## hallo

> ja sam  u svoju prvu trudnoću imala slični scenarij ostala bez plodne vode 26tj.trudnoće .ležala sam u bolnici i 37tj. sam nažalost izgubila svoju bebu,nadam se da če tvoja frendica proči puno bolje,nalaz pgd je bio Poterov sindrom.


hvala draga ,,moja prijateljica je sinoć ostala bez obje bebe,stavili  su je na drip i eto,,ja sam mislila da je u pitanju neka bakterija i da će moći spasiti bar jednu bebu al nažalost obe su morale vani,,ne mogu doć sebi,

----------


## vedre

joj hallo,pa to je strašno.žao mi je zbog tvoje prijateljice.o bože dragi pa šta se ovo događa.

----------


## hallo

> joj hallo,pa to je strašno.žao mi je zbog tvoje prijateljice.o bože dragi pa šta se ovo događa.


nemam je snage zovnit,i ja sam trudna i ne želim se sekirati,toliko se suosjećam sa svima ovdje pa bi bilo bolje da ništa više ne čitam

----------


## Mia Lilly

> hvala draga ,,moja prijateljica je sinoć ostala bez obje bebe,stavili su je na drip i eto,,ja sam mislila da je u pitanju neka bakterija i da će moći spasiti bar jednu bebu al nažalost obe su morale vani,,ne mogu doć sebi,


To je strašno!

----------


## Sonja29

mistic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## tikki

Mistic od srca vibriram za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mistic

Hvala cure za vibre!
Bila na UZV i imamo jedno malo  :Heart: !!!

----------


## Sonja29

> Hvala cure za vibre!
> Bila na UZV i imamo jedno malo !!!


Tek sad ću pravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Čuvaj se,mazi bušu i uživaj!
Ja sam naručena tek za 2 tjedna ali mi to nekak dugo pa idem u petak :Grin:  Ti si poslije mene imala ET?

----------


## tikki

Mistic i ja moram poskočiti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bravo za  :Heart:  čestitam!!!!

Sonja, ipak si nestrpljiva?  :Wink:  još malo pa će petak! ~~~~~~~~~~

Ja isto idem u petak, moram po novi recept za utriće... A nadam se da će me i pregledat. Malo me brine apsolutno odsudstvo simptoma (nestali prije tjedan dana, do tad sam imala) i stvarno se nadam da bi na 7tt se trebalo vec vidjeti srce.

----------


## Sonja29

> Mistic i ja moram poskočiti   bravo za  čestitam!!!!
> 
> Sonja, ipak si nestrpljiva?  još malo pa će petak! ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ja isto idem u petak, moram po novi recept za utriće... A nadam se da će me i pregledat. Malo me brine apsolutno odsudstvo simptoma (nestali prije tjedan dana, do tad sam imala) i stvarno se nadam da bi na 7tt se trebalo vec vidjeti srce.


Meni je danas 7+5 tt tak da mislim da je to sasvim ok za UZV A i ja bi na malo dužu vožnju pa ako dobijem zeleno svijetlo idem u subotu

----------


## hallo

Trudnice imam pitanje, bolovi u donje djelu trbuha i u leđima,šta je sada to ??? Jel to normalno??

----------


## alma_itd

> Trudnice imam pitanje, bolovi u donje djelu trbuha i u leđima,šta je sada to ??? Jel to normalno??


Kod mene kad se stomak stvrdne tako da imam osjecaj da osjetim svoj puls u stomaku i ledjima,bol u donjem dijelu stomaka kao menstrualni koji se siri prema ledjima kao neka vrucina i isti osjecaj pulsiranja i u ledjima,koji postepeno nestaje,e to mi na CTG registruje kao kontrakciju.A ako samo imas bolove u donjem dijelu stomaka i u ledjima koji ne ''setaju'' ovako,onda je to jednostavno sirenje maternice i karlice i to je normalno.

----------


## hallo

> Kod mene kad se stomak stvrdne tako Bda imam osjecaj da osjetim svoj puls u stomaku i ledjima,bol u donjem dijelu stomaka kao menstrualni koji se siri prema ledjima kao neka vrucina i isti osjecaj pulsiranja i u ledjima,koji postepeno nestaje,e to mi na CTG registruje kao kontrakciju.A ako samo imas bolove u donjem dijelu stomaka i u ledjima koji ne ''setaju'' ovako,onda je to jednostavno sirenje maternice i karlice i to je normalno.


danas me počela leđa boliti a moloprije i u trbuhu ko grčevi neki, o Bože.....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> danas me počela leđa boliti a moloprije i u trbuhu ko grčevi neki, o Bože.....


Sve je to normalno. I ja sam imala užasne grčeve.

----------


## hallo

> Sve je to normalno. I ja sam imala užasne  grčeve.


hvala draga mene je svega strah,sreća što imam vas  :Wink:

----------


## mistic

> Tek sad ću pravo. Čuvaj se,mazi bušu i uživaj!
> Ja sam naručena tek za 2 tjedna ali mi to nekak dugo pa idem u petak Ti si poslije mene imala ET?


Čini mi se da jesam, bio je 18.12. I ja bi bila nestrpljiva da sam na tvom mjestu, sad već sigurno možeš vidjeti srce. 
Moj dr. računa trudnoću od prvog dana zadnje mjesečnice što ispada po njegovom 6+3.

----------


## Sonja29

> Čini mi se da jesam, bio je 18.12. I ja bi bila nestrpljiva da sam na tvom mjestu, sad već sigurno možeš vidjeti srce. 
> Moj dr. računa trudnoću od prvog dana zadnje mjesečnice što ispada po njegovom 6+3.


Meni transfer bio 12.12 i po kalendaru 7+5 tt mada meni dr. računa trudnoću od ET,znaći danas 5 tt.

----------


## Kadauna

pa kako ti Sonja može računati trudnoću od transfera!? to je nikakva računica, ne kužim, mogao bi recimo po danu punkcije, pa od tog dana da računa tjedne i dane (plus da doda još dva tjedna prije punkcije) ali da ti računa od dana transfera i bez dodavanja još dva tjedna ranije je potpuno krivo.

I tko ti tako računa, soc. ginekolog?

----------


## Sonja29

> pa kako ti Sonja može računati trudnoću od transfera!? to je nikakva računica, ne kužim, mogao bi recimo po danu punkcije, pa od tog dana da računa tjedne i dane (plus da doda još dva tjedna prije punkcije) ali da ti računa od dana transfera i bez dodavanja još dva tjedna ranije je potpuno krivo.
> 
> I tko ti tako računa, soc. ginekolog?


Ne kaduna,moj MPO dr. On kaže da je glupo dodavati ta dva tjedna kad znamo kad je došlo do oplodnje i kad je bio ET :Smile: ))

----------


## luci07

Ali i kod prirodnog začeća se računa od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije,a zna se da oplodnja nije bila tad. Meni ima više smisla ovo kako Kadauna kaže.

----------


## alma_itd

Moj MPO racuna termin od dana ET 3 dana starog embrija.

----------


## Charlie

I meni je *Sonja* ovo čudno, onda po tvom dr trudnoća traje 38 a ne 40 tjedana? U svakom slučaju ako si po zadnjoj M odnosno po datumu punkcije + 2 tjedna sad oko 7 tjedana trebalo bi se vidjeti srčeko, sretno sutra!!!
Hallo pritisak kao pred menstruaciju i lagani bolovi u križima su i meni obilježili početak obje trudnoće, dr kaže da je to normalno. Ovo što Alma opisuje je nešto drugo, ona je ipak već u poodmaklom stadiju kad bolovi u križima mogu značiti kontrakcije. Ali u ovako ranoj trudnoći je to izgleda uobičajeno. Meni je taj osjećaj kao da ću dobiti M nestao negdje s 8-9 TT

----------


## kalendar

I mi imamo srceeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

Sonja, Kadauna je sigurno u pravu - trudnoća se računa 2 tjedna prije punkcije (oplodnje) i tada traje 40 tjedana. Ovako kako tebi računaju, trebala bi trajati 38 tjedana. Čudno...

----------


## Sonja29

Sve ja to razumijem ali evo vidim da nisam sama da je i kod Alme tak,na kraju krajeva svejedno mi je kak će je voditi samo da bude sve u redu :Smile: 
kalendar :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mistic

> Meni transfer bio 12.12 i po kalendaru 7+5 tt mada meni dr. računa trudnoću od ET,znaći danas 5 tt.


Baš čudno, tebi će onda uvijek faliti ta dva tjedna. Evo i sad, vać bi mogla vidjeti srčeko, ali on kaže da dođeš za dva tjedna.
Koliko znam svi trudnoću računaju od zadnje mjesečnice, netko je već spomenuo, i kod prirodne trudnoće se tako računa, a znamo da je oplodnja bila negdje sredinom ciklusa (+-)...Pa sve se na tome bazira, sve kjnige i bilo koja druga stručna literatura.




> I mi imamo srceeeee


Kalendar čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## mistic

> Sve ja to razumijem ali evo vidim da nisam sama da je i kod Alme tak,na kraju krajeva svejedno mi je kak će je voditi samo da bude sve u redu
> kalendar


Potpuno te razumijem, biti će sve u redu, to i je najbitnije  :Smile: 
Ali kad se budeš recimo uspoređivala s nekim (mjere kod bebe recimo) ili kad čitaš neku knjigu o trudnoći moraš si dodati ta dva tjedna.

----------


## Charlie

Kalendar čestitam!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

i meni moj dr. racuna od  ZM  , i  drugi gin kad je  mjerio  embrij  rekao je  tocno  u dan koliko sam trudna  iako nije znao  kad je bila zadnja menga   :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Meni računaju od datuma punkcije na koji su dodali 2 tjedna.

----------


## Šiškica

MIslim da Sonja i Alma vode T u BiH i tamo imaju neke druge načine računanja..

Ja sam se isto na zadnjem pregledu skoro počela objašnjavati s ginom o računanju, pa sam odustala .. mislim se, nema smisla!!!
Meni 40 tt znači 40 tt  !!!( a ne 40 +2 kako mi je soc. gin izračunao onom logikom 9 mj.+7dana. Zadnja m je bila 21.4. a po njegovom je termin 28.1.)   znači termin mi je 26.1. 
A punkcija mi je bila 12 dc -znači i oplodnja je bila dva dana prije, tako da je po mome 40 tt    24.1.

I sad kad to pišem vidim da mi ostalo samo* 5 dana*  :Laughing:  do velikog dana D

----------


## Sonja29

Šiškice u pravu si(bar što se mene tiče) :Smile:  I meni je malo čudno to računanje jer inaće i ovdje dodaju ta dva tjedna,tak mi je i medicinska sestra rekla kad sam bila na pregledu.Ja sam svakako dodala ta dva tjedna za svaki slučaj :Smile: 
ostalo ti je još 5 dana ako ne preneseš :Smile:  Sretno draga!

----------


## Šiškica

da  :Grin:   štrikam na veliko  :Grin:

----------


## pirica

> Meni računaju od datuma punkcije na koji su dodali 2 tjedna.


menu su računali i mpo dr i obični ginić od dana prvog dana zadnje m i da na to njihovo računanje sam prenjela tri dana  :Grin:  (a dobro punkcija i je bila 14dc ali zanimljivo nikog nije bilo briga kad je bila punkcija već kad je bio et)

----------


## tikki

> da   štrikam na veliko


Meni je kao da je jučer bilo tvoje odbrojavanje, a sad brojiš zadnje dane 2u1  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

tikki ogromne~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srceko danas

----------


## linalena

*SIJEČANJ 2012.* 



*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

23.1 RuMo
25.1 *Mare*
1.2 Gabi

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
19.1 nina977, Nana Mo,

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*


*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
Strašna,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI, FET ~~~~~~~~~~*  
Kiarad, Hope31, BillieJean, venddy, Legal alien,


*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

1.mjesec: Orhideja, b.a.b.y., ivica_k, tlukaci5, Vedre, butterfly101, magnolija13, geceta, maca papucarica
2.mjesec: strategija, Dea84, olivera, Lejla37, Maybe baby, Lutkica, linalena, malenaab, luna1, BigBlue, Vita22, vulkan, luna1, lucija83, ruža82, kiki30, marincezg, tratincica, plavuša 007, M@tt, nati, Melem33, bubili, Snekica, mala bu ,
3.mjesec: Argente, bili, kitty , boss, mimi81,

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
 Abys, aleksandraj, Ameli, amyx, Anabanana, anakob, anddu, applepie, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Baky, Barbarella, Bea, bebolino, Becky, beilana, believes, belma3, BlaBla123, Bluebella, bohinj, bonim, brigitta, Brunaa,  Bubzi, Cannisa, Chiara, chris, ciklama1, CorinaII, cosmic, crna ovca, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, Dona, dorina199, ELA28, elen, Elena85, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi25, giselle, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, hrki, inada, Inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivka13, izida, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jopam, jo1974, kiara79, kika222, kiša, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, laky, lastin rep, lberc, Leva, Loly, luci07, ljiljan79, , m arta, Maja_st,  MalaMa, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Mary123, maza975, medena8, meki, Mery0908, mery…, metkovk@, Miba, Mini3, mima235, mishica_zg, Missixty, Mrvica7, nana0501, nera29, NerdyD, Niki, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina32, nirvana, njofra75, njoka, olea77, Palcicazg, peugeot206, Phiphy, pilek, pinny, Pirica, prima, ptica1, renna , Reny 76, Richy, Rose, , RuzicaSB, sanda1977, Sanja001, Sanja1, Sany7, sg12, sildad, skandy ,slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, Spa, spodoba, taca70, talia7, tantolina, tetadoktor, The Margot, Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica,  Toyota, TrudyC, vikica, vrtirepka, Vuki, Zeena, zlatta, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## mistic

tikki sretno danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

meni će postupak ipak biti u 2. mjesecu, čekam m da krenem s gonalima, pa eto... :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Nažalost  :Heart:  nije prokucalo  :Sad:  vidi se i dalje gestacijsi mjehurić od 8mm što je premalo za 7tt. Sad me čeka vađenje bete u ponedjeljak pa ćemo vidjet za dalje... Sad sam strašno tužna i jedva čekam da završi radni dan da se pošteno isplaćem i napunim baterije za vikend.

Sonja ~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti od tebe!

----------


## Charlie

*tikki* žao mi je  :Sad:  nisam se tome nadala...
*tlukaci5* sretno!

----------


## Bab

ajme tikki  :Sad:   :Sad: 
pa dobro zasto se ovakve uzasne stvari dogadaju!?!?!?
Uzasno mi je zao...sta kaze dr? Jel ima jos ikakve sanse da srceko prokuca?
Drz se hrabro...

----------


## butterfly101

*tikki*......... :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bluebella

*Bab, tikki* jako mi je žao...  :Love:  vas obe
držite se...

----------


## Sonja29

tikki moja ja se još nadam da će ipak prokucati :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

jao tikki, užasno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: , drži se!

----------


## tikki

> ajme tikki  
> pa dobro zasto se ovakve uzasne stvari dogadaju!?!?!?
> Uzasno mi je zao...sta kaze dr? Jel ima jos ikakve sanse da srceko prokuca?
> Drz se hrabro...


A rekla je doktorica da ćemo vidjet po beti, ako je preko 6,000 da bi se trebao vidjet plod unutar GV... pa da ćemo mu dati šansu još koji dan. Ali, meni je beta bila prije 16 dana 800, tako da ako se nastavila duplati sad bi terbala biti već dobrano preko 6,000.

Ah draga Bab, ne znam zašto se to događa... Valjda će se i nama osmjehnuti sreća koja će potrajati...

----------


## mistic

Tikki užasno mi je žao, ali nadajmo se da će ponedeljak donijeti ljepše vijesti, ako postoji i najmanja šansa treba se nadati  :Love: 

Sonja jesi li ti odlučila ići na UZV ili češ još čekati?

----------


## Sonja29

mistic idem danas u pet pa kaj bude

----------


## anddu

tikki :Love:

----------


## eva133

*tikki* baš mi je žao. Mogu misliti kako ti je, ali nadajmo se da će sve biti dobro.

----------


## kiki30

tikki baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
sonja za ultrazvuk ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mistic

Sonja sretno u pet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

Ajme, tikki, :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

Tikki baš mi je žao....  :Sad:   A možda još ima nade, treba vjerovati...

----------


## maca papucarica

Jao, Tikki, strašno mi je žao što to prolaziš... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da u ponedjeljak uzv pokaže titravu točkicu i da je ovo sve ipak rezultat slabijeg uzv i malo manjeg embrijića.
Grlim te puno, puno  :Love: 
Sonja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlukaci5

tikki :Love:  da ipak bude sve u redu,
sonja ~~~~za uzv,
charlie hvala..

----------


## Sela

*Tikki* jako mi je zao  :Sad: ,specijalno sam se veselila tvojoj trudnoci...ajd,vidjet cemo sto ce reci beta.

----------


## tikki

Hvala ti *Sela*.  :Kiss:  Ja se tješim da smo mi jake žene i da, što god da se desi, neće me slomiti... uostalom, draga moja, imam vas koje mi pokazujete da se upornost isplati i da ćemo i mi držati našu bebu u naručju  :Smile: 

* Sonja*... jesi se vratila? ~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti

----------


## Alcantra

tikki nadam se ce ipak biti sve u redu
sonja29 za uzv~~~~~~~

danas sam bila na pregledu i vidjeli smo :Heart:

----------


## tikki

Bravo Alcantra!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

alcantra :Very Happy: 
Mi smo veliki 6mm i  :Heart:  kuca ko veliko :Smile: 
tikki velike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i da  :Heart:  prokuca

----------


## tikki

Sonja  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~ da bude mirno i bezbrižno do kraja!

----------


## Sonja29

> Sonja    za  i ~~~~~~ da bude mirno i bezbrižno do kraja!


tikki UZV je pokazao da je plod star 6 tt baš kak i odgovara danu punkcije a ti si poslije mene imala punkciju i ET,tak da još nije kasno da čuješ srceko

----------


## Alcantra

Sonja29 bravo za srčeko  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

Sonja29  :Very Happy:  za veliko i hrabro  :Heart:

----------


## M@tt

Čestitke curama na  :Heart:   :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tikki

Ma stvar je u tome da je u pon na uzv bila samo GV (iako možda mrvično se naziralo na rubu nešto), danas opet samo GV u kojoj se ne vidi plod i koja je dosta mala-8 mm (za 38. dan nakon punkcije). Sad sam malo gledala slike uzv i čini mi se da tako izgleda blighted ovum. Baš me zanima što će beta u ponedjeljak pokazati.

----------


## mistic

Sonja jako mi je drago  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  neka sve do kraja bude sretno i bez ikakvih problema!

----------


## kiki30

sonja,čestitam na srčeku  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Sonja* i *Alcantra* čestitam na  :Heart:   :Heart: 
*Tikki*, drži se draga do ponedjeljka. Početak tjedna je uvijek pametniji od kraja.
A ja sam i opet čekalica bete!

----------


## tikki

Maco papucarice ~~~~~~~~ da ti čekanje prođe u trenu i da te razveseli veeelika beta 6.2.  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Maco papucarice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 06.02 i krasnu betu
tikki znaš već :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

tikki  :Love: ~~~~za sutra
Sonja29 BRAVO!

----------


## matahari

X





> Maco papucarice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 06.02 i krasnu betu
> tikki znaš već

----------


## hallo

tikki sretno

----------


## hallo

> tikki nadam se ce ipak biti sve u redu
> sonja29 za uzv~~~~~~~
> 
> danas sam bila na pregledu i vidjeli smo


hej,, čestitam.sretno i dalje

----------


## Alcantra

hvala svima, sad ćemo lakše dalje

maco papucarice za betu 06.02. ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

tikki za danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*tikki* sretno!
*Sonja29 i alcantra* čestitam na srčekima!

----------


## Bab

tikki, za najljepse vijesti danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sonja i alcantra, cestitam vam na srcekima!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

> tikki, za najljepse vijesti danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> sonja i alcantra, cestitam vam na srcekima!!!!!


Debeli potpis!

----------


## mistic

tikki za danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Tikki*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu i srceko!!! :Love:

----------


## kalendar

tikki svi mislimo na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

*Tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

mora skomentirati da je sablasno mirno ovih dana............. valjda još siječanjski đir, nije bilo puno postupaka do sada u ovoj godini

Cure, za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Hej cure! Doktorica me nije na kraju pregledala uopće. Beta je danas 13,072 i definitivno nije pravilno rasla (danas mi je 37 dnt, prijašnje bete su u potpisu). Dobila sam uputnicu za bolnicu za uzv gdje će me valjda još pregledat i onda uputit na kiretažu.

----------


## kitty

tikki, baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  :Love: , drži se, isplači, a onda skupi snage za nove pobjede!

----------


## Kaae

tikki, jako mi je zao.  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Tikki*  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sela

Oh *Tikki* zao mi je.Ako vec mora, nek samo sto prije zavrsi ta prica u bolnici.Nadala sam se ljepsem scenariju.
Tugujem s tobom :Sad:

----------


## tikki

I ja jedva čekam da sve ovo završi. Nemam baš nikakvih simptoma i problema osim te pozitivne bete...  I ja bi najradije da to prirodno ode. No, doktorica mi je rekla da je to previsoka beta i da će biti potrebna kiretaža. Najviše mi je sad žao što neću moć odmah nastaviti našu borbu već me sigurno čeka pauza... a ja bih najradije po naše eskimiće. 

Sad sam u fazi ljutnje na sve... samo čekam kad će me puknuti tuga ponovno...

Bab... Isprazniš inbox?  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

tikki daj si vremena....sljedeći postupak je tvoj :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mistic

tikki užasno mi je žao...slijedeći put ćeš uspjeti  :Love:

----------


## Bab

joj tikki, sva sam se najezila jer sam se sjetila svega sto sam prosla...i pomislila sam...o Boze, zasto jos jedna cura mora kroz taj horor prolazit...ZASTO????????
Uzasno mi je zao zbog svega...i samo da ti kazem da je meni dr. R rekao da mogu u novi postupak odmah iza prve M. 
Ali vidjet cu jos kakva cu bit u glavi a i pitanje je kad ce menga uopce doci s obzirom da se to zna malo otegnut nakon kiretaze.
I da, inbox je prazan. Pisi a ja odgovorim na sve jer znam da sad imas stotinu pitanja.
Drz mi se kolko mozes.
Pusa velika

----------


## ježić

*tikki*,  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## luna1

Bab drga i ja ti poslala pismo pa mi se vratilo, još onog dana kad smo se čule, neznam jesi ga ti dobila

----------


## Charlie

Tikki strasno mi je zao.

----------


## tlukaci5

tikki :Love:

----------


## Alcantra

tikki žao mi je :Love: 
hrabro dalje i da ne morate predugo čekati

----------


## mirna26

žao mi je tikki....
još malo budi strpljiva i doći će tvoje blago!

----------


## luci07

*tikki* :Love:

----------


## andream

Tikki, žao mi je. Ali moći ćete uskoro po eskimiće, a i dobre su šanse za konačni uspjeh, evo odmah ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

*MASLINA* isprazni inbox!!!!

----------


## eva133

*Tikki*, jako mi je žao.

----------


## Snekica

Pa šta je ovo?!  :Crying or Very sad:  Bab, Tikki?! Neznam šta se događalo zadnje vrijeme, samo znam da sam jako jako tužna zbog vas! Mislim na vas i želim da brzo prođe tuga i bijes i da vam bebica dođe čim prije!!!  :Love:

----------


## thaia28

tikki, baš mi je žao.. znam da je teško, drži se.
Bab, zvuči mi dobro ovo što ti je drR rekao, meni je moj odredio čuvanje barem 3-4 mjeseca, a meni se to čini preedugo (tim više što sam ovulirala uredno već u prvom ciklusu).
cure ~~~~~~~~~ za nove nade i uspjehe

----------


## crvenkapica77

*tikki * bas mi je zao   :Sad:

----------


## hallo

> *tikki * bas mi je zao


tikki šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj,,crvenkaice kako si ti?

----------


## maca papucarica

Prema nekim mojim optimističnim predviđanjima, sad bi nam se mogli početi javljati blagdanski plusići iz kućne radinosti...?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## magi7

Pozz,
eto da i ovdje javim, danas bila na FET-u u Postojni(vraćena 1 mrva na čuvanje), beta 8/2.

----------


## andream

Magi, ~~~~~~~~ za dobitni FET. Vidim iz potpisa da niste dugo čekali, pa nek bude drugi put isto jackpot!

----------


## mirna26

> Pozz,
> eto da i ovdje javim, danas bila na FET-u u Postojni(vraćena 1 mrva na čuvanje), beta 8/2.


kako je to lijepo kod tebe..prekrasni slijed događaja...ma i sad će ti biti jackpot...nešto mi govori :Wink: ..sretno!
joj jedva i ja čekam ponovno :Smile: )nek me bog ne kazni za ovo kaj sam rekla jer još nosim prvo!!ja bih tonu djece.... :Smile: )))

----------


## Sonja29

magi ~~~~~~~~~~ da i ovaj bude dobitni :Smile:

----------


## linalena

*SIJEČANJ 2012.* 



*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

1.2 Gabi
3.2 nina977
3.2 Nana Mo
6.2 maca papucarica
6.2 Legal alien
8.2 magi7
10.2 Strašna

*Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~*
28.1 Hope31, Orhideja

*Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije ~~~~~~~~~~*
  29.1 magnolija13

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
Anakob, vulkan, Chiara, barkica

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni/sekundarni IVF/ICSI, FET ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Kiarad, BillieJean, venddy, , geceta RuMo

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


1.mjesec:b.a.b.y., ivica_k, tlukaci5, Vedre, butterfly101,  
2.mjesec: strategija, Dea84, olivera, Lejla37, Maybe baby, Lutkica, linalena, malenaab, luna1, BigBlue, Vita22, luna1, lucija83, ruža82, kiki30, marincezg, trantincica, plavuša 007, M@tt, nati, Melem33, bubili, Snekica, mala bu , piki, Rominka
3.mjesec: Argente, bili, kitty , boss, mimi81,

ajde da malo popunimo listu za Siječanj, javi seeee javiseeeee  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

*Linalena*, mi nemamo niti jednu prijavljenu trudnicu za mjesec siječanj!? ajme.... nadam se da će se to skoro izmijeniti i da se tvoja zadnja rečenica odnosi na nekog tko jednostavno još nije ništa objavio.

Cure, dobro jutro svima na forumu, evo forumske friške, mirišljave kavice :Coffee:  pa se poslužite. 


Svim curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

1.2 Gabi
3.2 nina977
3.2 Nana Mo
6.2 maca papucarica
6.2 Legal alien
8.2 magi7
10.2 Strašna

zelim svima  veliku betu   :Smile:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

hallo   hvala na pitanju  dobro sam  , u  srijedu sam bila na uzv vidjeli smo  rucice i nozice  , nesto preslatko  ,  za mj. dana opet  uzv  ,.... jesi ti dobro ?

----------


## BillieJean

Evo, ja sam sada u cekalicama - 11.02.

----------


## legal alien

hello drage zene, svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hallo

> 1.2 Gabi
> 3.2 nina977
> 3.2 Nana Mo
> 6.2 maca papucarica
> 6.2 Legal alien
> 8.2 magi7
> 10.2 Strašna
> 
> zelim svima  veliku betu    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


dobro sam meni je u ponedjeljak pregled to će biti 12 tjedana,nadam se dobro,,pusa,čuvaj se,,,svim čekalicama puno sreće

----------


## marincezg

Bok svima.....
danas mi je 1 dc i krecem sa vaginaletama Na tetraborat, a u utorak sam na VV kod dr. A
pozzzz

----------


## tikica78

Bab i tikki mi smo onda suborke..svima želim sreću u postupcima , a malim srcekima puno čestitke i samo nek lijepo nastave rasti..

----------


## M@tt

> Bab i tikki mi smo onda suborke..svima želim sreću u postupcima , a malim srcekima puno čestitke i samo nek lijepo nastave rasti..


Tikica....  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Zašto se to dešava dobrim ljudima???

 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## nina32

> ajde da malo popunimo listu za Siječanj, javi seeee javiseeeee


Evo javljam seeee..jučer počela s pikanjem (dugi prot.). Let the games begin!

----------


## hallo

utogestani,,kako uzimate, ja sam u 12 tjednu,ne znam dal da ga pijem,dosadilo mi ga više stavljat vaginalno?????

----------


## Sonja29

hallo možeš ga piti bez problema,meni je MPO dr. rekao da sama odlućim kako ću ga koristiti.Ranije sam ga uvijek koristila vaginalno ali ga ovaj put pijem od punkcije.
Nina sretno sa pikanjem!
tikice žao mi je :Love:  :Love:

----------


## legal alien

@ hallo: ja uvijek utrogestane vaginalno. doduse nisam nikad bila trudna  :Smile:  mislim da se bolje apsorbiraju vaginalno. ili lupetam gluposti. pitaj svog doca da si sigurna.
pijem ih jedino prije transfera i tada me malo zamantaju. ali jedva primjetno.

----------


## Strašna

Meni je rečeno ovaj put čak da ih vaginalno stavim i na dan transfera. Baš mi to bilo...onak...stalno sam se brisuckala u pripremnoj sali...

----------


## Alcantra

tikica78 žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

Evo prijavljujem svoj negativni Mb-ski postupak,stigla vještica prije bete! :Sad:

----------


## šniki

* nina977* ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeee da ja to moram ovako pročitati....a u ćošak! nisam te htjela daviti i zivkati......joooooj znaš da mi je žao!

----------


## tikica78

Nina zao mi je..samo hrabro dalje nemoj se predati..srce nek pobijedi ..

----------


## nina977

Cure,hvala vam!!!

Tikica 78,šta tebi reći osim ovog  :Love: !

----------


## hallo

curke dal ste išli na kombinirani probir?mene moja dok pita, a pitao me i dok-a, ja sam rekla ne,,,zanimam me šta mislite o tome i dal bi vi išle::::

----------


## anddu

hallo mislim da ti je bolje za takva pitanja prebaciti se na temu MPO trudnoća nakon svega

----------


## ZO

> curke dal ste išli na kombinirani probir?mene moja dok pita, a pitao me i dok-a, ja sam rekla ne,,,zanimam me šta mislite o tome i dal bi vi išle::::


možeš se javiti ovdje

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6480-Prenatalna-dijagnostika-(double-triple-AC-PAPP...)-da-ne?p=2057533#post2057533

----------


## marincezg

> Bok svima.....
> danas mi je 1 dc i krecem sa vaginaletama Na tetraborat, a u utorak sam na VV kod dr. A
> pozzzz


ipak se stavljaju od 3 dc dobro da nisam isla na svoju ruku....
od danas sam na gonalima, pa cemo vidjeti sta ce biti na kraju...

----------


## linalena

ja danas dobila potvrdu da je supresija uredu i sutra krećem sa čak 4 gonala
i još mi nema mog veterinara pa ću sama, nadam se???? Moram 2×2 zar ne????

----------


## mare41

nema veterinara kad ga najviše čovjek treba, da, 2+2 ili puta :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

nadam se da će ovdje ubrzo biti opet puno lijepih vijesti
drage moje, jako mi je žao zbog vašeg gubitka - tikki, tikice78, i gabi25 
linalena, marincezg, želim vam puno sreće i veliko veselje u klubu 39+ kroz koji tjedan
nina977, žao mi je što mb nije donio željeni +
gabi, jako bih voljela da si nam mb trudnica
svima u niskom startu, puno vibrica!

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, da veterinara he he...SRETNO!

----------


## Gabi

> gabi, jako bih voljela da si nam mb trudnica


 :Kiss: 
nažalost ništa od toga, beta 0 ... ništa, idemo dalje! Sve cure s kojima sam bila u kontaktu u ovom postupku imaju negativnu betu. Kompićice moje  :Love: .
sretno svima!

----------


## magi7

Draga Gabi, žao mi je.

----------


## Snekica

Gabi sve znaš! :Love:

----------


## marincezg

> nadam se da će ovdje ubrzo biti opet puno lijepih vijesti
> drage moje, jako mi je žao zbog vašeg gubitka - tikki, tikice78, i gabi25 
> linalena, marincezg, želim vam puno sreće i veliko veselje u klubu 39+ kroz koji tjedan
> nina977, žao mi je što mb nije donio željeni +
> gabi, jako bih voljela da si nam mb trudnica
> svima u niskom startu, puno vibrica!


ej ja sam tek u novom pocetku .....

----------


## legal alien

:Love: zao mi je gabi. odtuguj pa u novu borbu  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Gabi žao mi je :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Gabi*, jako mi je žao...
*Sonja*, tvoj avatar me raspametio  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gabi baš mi je žao

----------


## kiara79

> Gabi baš mi je žao


X

----------


## legal alien

sto nam je s danasnjim cekalicama bete? ajde cure neke lijepe vijesti pls! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------

